# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մեր գնահատականները և սպասելիքները...

## dvgray

10-ամյա հրապարկային լռությունից հետո իր խոսքը ասեց ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ, արդեն 60-անց, Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ելույթը, չնայած իր հակիրճության, բավականին կոնկրետ ծրագրային դրույթներ է պարունակում:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ելույթի բովանդակային մասից և Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչից: 
Խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում հայտնենք մեր գնահատականները, կապված այդ քաղաքական գործիչի անցյալին, և ինչ սպասելիքներ ունենք նրանից մոտ ապագայում:

Հ.Գ. Ելույթի տեքստը կարելի է կարդալ մասնավորապես այստեղ
http://www.168.am/am/articles/11310

----------


## Marduk

Նույն ապուշությունները ինչպես միշտ: Ղարաբաղը տանք թուրքերին, որ մեզ / ավելի ճիշտ իշխանական վերնախավին / մի քիչ շատ ուտելու բան տան:  Ոչ մի նոր բան:  Հայ քաղաքական միտքը ինչպես եղել է առևտրա-վաշխառուական մակարդակի այնպես էլ մնում է:
  Դե իսկ կոռուպցիա մոռուպցիա , էդ բոլորը ծանոթ բան է, առևտրա-վաշխառուական մենթալիտետով ձևավորված պետությունը հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լինի:  Էդ ինչու կարելի է Ղարաբաղը ծախելուց խոսալ ու նույնիսկ քարոզել դա որպես դրական երևույթ բայց ասենք պաշտոնների առ ու վաճառքը կոչվում է կոռուպցիա:   ԼՏՊ-ն ինքն է դրել դրել սրա հիմքը ու շարունակում է քարոզել այս առևտրական մենթալիտետը ու հետո էլ խոսում է կոռուպցիայից;

----------


## Smergh

> 10-ամյա հրապարկային լռությունից հետո իր խոսքը ասեց ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ, արդեն 60-անց, Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ելույթը, չնայած իր հակիրճության, բավականին կոնկրետ ծրագրային դրույթներ է պարունակում:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ելույթի բովանդակային մասից և Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչից: 
> Խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում հայտնենք մեր գնահատականները, կապված այդ քաղաքական գործիչի անցյալին, և ինչ սպասելիքներ ունենք նրանից մոտ ապագայում:


Գովելի է այս նախաձեռնությունը: Թեման հրատապ է ու լայն քննարկման կարիք ունի:

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքական դաշտ` նմանվելու է Կ. Դեմիրճյանի վերադարձին: Այն ժամանակ ՀՀՇ-ական վարչակարգն ամեն ինչ արեց, որպեսզի ժողովրդը անկախությունից հիասթափվի և խորհրդային ժամանակների նոստալգիկ հիշողություններով գնա Դեմիրճյանի ետևից: Իսկ Դեմիրճյանը իրենց պետք էր երկու նպատակով, առաջինը 1998թ. ընտրություններին պարտության մատնել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին և երկրորդը`ընտրակեղծիքների միջոցով նրա հաղթանակը վերագրել իրենց թեկնածուին:
Դեմիրճյանի և Տեր-Պետրոսյանի միջև մի մեծ տարբերություն կա, որը չնկատել չի կարելի: Դա այն է, որ ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը ատելությամբ է լցված վերջինի նկատմամաբ իր կրած տառապանքների, արտագաղթի և իշխանությունների կողմից իր հանդեպ դրսեվորած  արհամարանքի համար,  որը  բացահայտ ցինիկությամբ շպրտվեց նրա վրա ուղիղ 11 տարի առաջ` "100 տոկոսով էլ որ ընտրեին Վազգեն Մանուկյանին` միևնույնն է իշխանությունը չէինք տա" արտահայտության տեսքով: Մի նախագահ, որի օրոք այսպիսի բաներ են տեղի ունեցել ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի վերադառնալու և կրկին հիասթափեցնելու այն ժողովրդին, որը վերջնականապես կուշտ է թե' իրենից և թե' իր դրածո ներկա իշխանություններից, որոնք իշխանավարման բոլոր բացասական գծերը ժառանգելով` գերազանցեցին  իրենք իրենց:
 Կարծում եմ, որ ներկա վարչախումբը ամենևին էլ հանկարծակի չի եկել ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքական ելույթից, ինչպես այսօր նշում է "Հայկական Ժամանակ"-ը, ընդհակառակը դա առաջին հերթին ձեռընտու է հենց նրանց: ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքական դաշտ, առավել ևս  առաջադրվելը որպես ընդիմության թեկուզև ոչ միասնական թեկնածու`մտնում է ներկա վարչախմբի պլանների մեջ: Նրանց ձեռընտու է մասնատել ընդիմությունը և այնտեղից ունենալ բոլոր կողմից խոցելի և ժողովրդի կողմից չընդունվասծ հակառակորդ:
 Ես իմ  *սրամտքերից մեկում ասել ե,մ*`  "Առաջ մեզ վախեցնում էին մութ անցյալով, իսկ հիմա պայծառ ապագայով" ... հենց սա էլ լինելու է ներկա վարչակարգի հիմնական կռվանը, ապագա ընտրությունների ժամանակ:

----------


## dvgray

Smergh, Marduk
Պարզ է, թե ինչ եք ասում, անկախ նրանից համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ թե չէ:

Սակայն կուզեր, որ փոքր ինչ բաժանենք իրարից   քաղաքական գործչին և կուսակցությանը /Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան և ՀՀՇ/ ահա թե ինչ պատճառով: Էն ժամանակները ով որ քիչ թե շատ հիշում է, հավանաբար կարող է վկայել, որ գոյություն չուներ կառավարման միասնական-կուռ համակարգ, և ամեն մի խմբապետ, թաղապետ, դեպուտատ, նախարար, ինքստինքյա մի առանձին, փոքր կամ մեծ բուրգի գագաթ էր: Այդպիսին էր օբեկտիվ իրականությունը /նոր պետություն, պատերազմ, և այլն/ Եվ էստեղ եթե մենք ամեն ինչ ուղղորդենք դեպտ մեկ բուրգի գագաթ, ապա կկատարենք սխալ վերլուծություն, կապված մի առանձին քաղաքական գործչին գնահատելու հետ, քանի որ էտ բուրգը իրականում չի եղել, ինչքան էլ որ էն ժամանակ մեզ էդպես ներկայացնեին: Կային Վ.Սարգսյան իր բուրգով, Վ.Սիրադեղյան իր բուրգով... Արցախում դաշնակները ու Ս.Բաբայանը իրենց բուրգերով և այլն... ըսենց մինչև թաղ ու փողոց:
Իմ հարցադումներս առավել ուղված են քաղաքական գործչին գնահատելուն, քան թե ՀՀՇ-ին, որպես քաղաքական կառույց, որի մասին արդեն բավական ժամանակ է, ամեն ինչ կարծես ասված է: Եվ լավը, և վատը:
Միգուցե փորձենք կենտրոնանալ հենց Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՞ վրա, որպես քաղաքական գործիչ: Հաշվի առնելով բերը թվարկածս հանգամանքները: 

Հ.Գ. Smergh: Կարծես թե քո նշած արտահայտությունը Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյա՞նը չի արել: Թե՞ սխալվում եմ :Think: :

----------


## Sergey

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքական դաշտ` նմանվելու է Կ. Դեմիրճյանի վերադարձին: Այն ժամանակ ՀՀՇ-ական վարչակարգն ամեն ինչ արեց, որպեսզի ժողովրդը անկախությունից հիասթափվի և խորհրդային ժամանակների նոստալգիկ հիշողություններով գնա Դեմիրճյանի ետևից: Իսկ Դեմիրճյանը իրենց պետք էր երկու նպատակով, առաջինը 1998թ. ընտրություններին պարտության մատնել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին և երկրորդը`ընտրակեղծիքների միջոցով նրա հաղթանակը վերագրել իրենց թեկնածուին:


Չեմ կարծում, թե կարելի է նման զուգահեռ անցկացնել, բայց սա մի կողմ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է մնացածին, ապա ասեմ, որ եթե 1998-ին ընտրությունների նախաշեմին իշխանության եղած վարչախումբը(գուցե ավելի ճիշտ է ասել «խունտան») համարենք ՀՀՇ–ական, ապա պետք է այդպիսին համարենք նաև այսօրվա իշխանությանը։ Դե իսկ կարծել, որ 1998–ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարող էր հաղթել՝ թեկուզ իդեալական ընտրությունների դեպքում, պարզապես միամտություն է։ Նրա «գնացքը գնացել էր» դեռ 1996-ին, սա ասում եմ ցավով։




> Կարծում եմ, որ ներկա վարչախումբը ամենևին էլ հանկարծակի չի եկել ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքական ելույթից, ինչպես այսօր նշում է "Հայկական Ժամանակ"-ը, ընդհակառակը դա առաջին հերթին ձեռընտու է հենց նրանց: ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքական դաշտ, առավել ևս  առաջադրվելը որպես ընդիմության թեկուզև ոչ միասնական թեկնածու`մտնում է ներկա վարչախմբի պլանների մեջ: Նրանց ձեռընտու է մասնատել ընդիմությունը և այնտեղից ունենալ բոլոր կողմից խոցելի և ժողովրդի կողմից չընդունվասծ հակառակորդ:


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հանկարծակիի չի եկել, մարդն ասել էր «կխոսենք տաս տարուց», մի փոքր է էլի շտապել :Smile:  Իսկ որ ներկա իշխանություններին նա պետք է, որպեսզի թուլացնի ընդիմությանը, արդեն ֆանտաստիկա է։ Հայաստանը վեր է ածվել «չհաջողված ժողովրդավարությամբ» երկրի, որում իշխանությունն ինչ ուզում անում է, վկան՝ վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները՝ «մեկ քայլ առաջ»–ով ու խորհրդարան անցած 0.75 ընդիմադիր կուսակցությամբ։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հ.Գ. Smergh: Կարծես թե քո նշած արտահայտությունը Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյա՞նը չի արել: Թե՞ սխալվում եմ:


Կարծեմ ասել է Վ. Սարգսյանը, բայց միգուցե սխալվում եմ։

----------


## Marduk

> Կարծում եմ, որ ներկա վարչախումբը ամենևին էլ հանկարծակի չի եկել ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքական ելույթից, ինչպես այսօր նշում է "Հայկական Ժամանակ"-ը, ընդհակառակը դա առաջին հերթին ձեռընտու է հենց նրանց: ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքական դաշտ, առավել ևս առաջադրվելը որպես ընդիմության թեկուզև ոչ միասնական թեկնածու`մտնում է ներկա վարչախմբի պլանների մեջ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ այս մտքերի հետ: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ԼՏՊ-ՀՀՇ-ական բոբոն շատ ձեռնտու է իշխանություններին, որովհետև միայն այդքան ժողովրդի կողմից ատելի գործիչի ֆոնի վրա ներկայիս ատելի վարչախումբը կունենա որևէ շանս մարդավայել երևալ: Ու դա ցայտուն երևաց Հայլուրի կիրակնօրյա եթերում, թե ինչպիսի հաճույքով էր լրագրողը մեկնաբանում ԼՏՊ-ի մտքերը:
  Ի վերջո չպետք է մոռանալ որ Բլեյանի ռեաբիլիտացիան արեց հենց ինքը Սերժ Սարգսյանը գնալով նրա դպրոց: Իսկ հիմա Բլեյանը ամբողջ օրը հեռուստաեթերից չի հեռանում: Այս բոլորը սարքած է ժողովրդին հոգեբանորեն ճնշելու ու ընդդիմությանը լիակատար բզկտելու համար:

----------


## քաղաքացի

ԼՏՊ-ՀՀՇ-ի մասին ասում են, որ ժողովուրդի կողմից ատված խումբ է: Ինչու՞: Ժողովուրդը ասում է, որ գող են և նավթ են կերել:
Անցել է 9 տարի, որ նոր իշխանություններ են եկել և այդ «նոր» իշխանություններն այն ժամանակ գալիս էին, որ պարզեն և պատժեն «հին» իշախանությունների կերած «նավթ»-ը և լուծել Արցախյան խնդիրը: 9 տարի է, և դրանց չի հաջողվում ո՛չ ապացուցել այդ «գողությունը», ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը: Այն ժամանակ ժողովուրդին կարողացան մղել իշխանության դեմ ասելով, որ ՀՀՇ-ն տալիս է Ղարաբաղը, որն ի դեպ ոչ թե Ղարաբաղն էր, այլ գրաված կամ գրավված տարածքները, քանի որ այն ժամանակ ամբողջ աշխարը Ղարաբաղը համարվում էր «Ղարաբաղցիների կողմից օկուպացված տարծքներ» իսկ հիմա այն տեսնում են, որպես «Հայաստանի կողմից գրաված տարածքներ»: Սա շատ ցավալի իրականություն է, որի վրա մեր ներկա իշխանությունները ուրախանում են 5 տարեկան երեխայի պես («ուժեղ եմ, գրավել եմ»):
1998-ի հունվարին ԼՏՊ-ը հրաժարական տվեց:
Այսօր ՌՔ-ն և ՍՍ-ն բացի գրավյալ տարածքները տալուց, տալիս են նաև ողջ Ղարաբաղը: Դրա մասին ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որովհետև այս բռնապետերը փակել են հնարավորին չափ բոլոր լրատվական միջոցները:
Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք…
Ես կողմ եմ ԼՏՊ-ի վերադառնալուն, ոչ նրա համար, որ ՍՍ-ին չեմ սիրում կամ ատում եմ: Դա կապ չունի: ԼՏՊ-ը իմ համար Հայաստանում միակ քաղաքական լավ գործիչն է:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Նախագահ Լ. Տէր Պետրոսեանի ելոյթը ինձ յիշեցրեց բոլոր մարգարէների հայր՝ Աբրահամի ծննդավայր՝ Ուրի, այսինքն Սումերի, այսինքն Իրաքի հարստութիւնը կողոպտող, հնավայրերը քանդող բանակի ընդհանուր հրամանատար, միաժամանակ Աստուածավախ եւ հաւատացեալ «քրիստոնեայ» Ջորջ դուբլվէ Բուշի ելոյթները:
Արդարեւ, 21րդ դարի առաջին տասնամեակի, համաշխարհային մակարդակով գլխաւոր հերոսնիս, իր ելոյթներու ընթացքին կը ներկայանայ ժպտացողներու եւ իր ըսածները հաստատողներու բազմագոյն, բազմապաշտօն բանակով մը՝ իր ետին:
Նախագահ Տէր Պետրոսեանի բանակը աւելի համեստ էր, եթէ նկատի առնենք խիստ շարուածքնին. տեսախցիկի առաջ:
Ի տարբերութիւն նախորդող ելոյթներուն. յարգելի Նախագահը վերարկուն չհանեց, թեւերը չսոթթեց, սակայն անոր նայուածքին մէջ նկատեցի ակներեւ շ...ութիւն մը: 
Հին գայլը վերստին յայտնուեց. ասպարէզ բացէք:
Երբ անձը մը երկար ժամանակ լուռ կը մնայ, անոր խօսքն սպասող այլ անձինք, մեծ ակնածանքով կունկնդրեն, թէկուզ կարագի ու պանիրի մասին լինի խօսքը:
Իրապէս, այն ինչ որ ըսաւ առաջին Նախագահը. բոլորին յայտնի է: Կը ներէք՝ շարքային աղբահաւաքին ալ յայտնի ճշմարտութիւններ են: Ի՞նչ լուծում առաջարկեց: Ի՞նչ քայլեր պիտի ձեռնարկէ. եթէ ընտրուի նախագահ...Չըսաւ:
Հայաստանի Հանրապետութեան առջեւ ծառացած խնդիրները, իմա՝ կոռումպացուածութիւնը (հրաժարէ՛ք այս բառէն այլեւս, տեսէ՛ք տիար Լեւոնն էլ չկրցաւ արտասանել), Արցախի խնդրով բանակցութիւնը, վայ հարեւանների հետ խաղաղ գոյակցութիւնը: 
Ոչինչ կարող էր առաջարկել, վասնզի հիմա ժողովուրդը ապուշ չէ: Ժողովուրդը սին, անիրատես խոստումների չի կարող հաւատալ: 
Վերջապէս, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունէր Լ.Տ.Պի ելոյթը: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ան իր շրջապատի թախանձանքին ընդառաջելով դիմեց այս քայլին: Այլապէս՝ եթէ ան տալիք բան մը ունէր այս ազգին, Հայրենիքին. ինչո՞ւ լուռ մնաց ամբողջ տասնամեակ մը:

----------


## Array

> Այսօր ՌՔ-ն և ՍՍ-ն բացի գրավյալ տարածքները տալուց, տալիս են նաև ողջ Ղարաբաղը: Դրա մասին ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որովհետև այս բռնապետերը փակել են հնարավորին չափ բոլոր լրատվական միջոցները:


Նախ գրավված չէ,ազատագրված(ով-ով,բայց մենք տենց չպիտի ասենք),Հետո էլ մի հատ անհամես տ հարց էլի. բա էտ դեպքում դու՞ որտեղից գիտես։
Մի անգամ եղավ էլի։ Էտ տարիների ընթացքում գոնե մի օգտակար բան արե՞ց։ Հիմա գալիս ա որ ի՞նչ անի։Բյուջեից լավ կերան են տարիներին հերիք չի՞,թե՞ էլի հավաքվել ա,գալիս են իրենց բաժինը տանեն։ Ինչքան էլ հիմիկվա իշխանությունները կերած լինեն,մեկ ա,չես կարող ասել,որ բան չեն արել,տարբերությունը ահռելի ա

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Միւս կողմէն՝ այժմու Նախագահ Ռոբերտի պատասխանը քաղաքական գործիչի չի վայելող աւազակի հոգեբանութեամբ լեցուն էր: Մօտաւորապէս այսպիսի գաղափար արտայայտեց. «Եթէ նախկին Նախագահը, 2րդ հանրապետութեան հիմնադիրի իր խորհրդաւորութիւնէն (ասել ուզում է՝ հանգամանքէն) վար իջնելով կոռումպաց...մասին պիտի բացայայտէ, ապա մենք, նախկին իշխանութեան զեղծումներու վերաբերեալ շատ ծրարներ ունինք, որոնք կրնանք բանալ»:
Եթէ գաղափարը սխալ հասկցած եմ. այժմէն ներողութիւն կը խնդրեմ: Իսկ եթէ ճիշտ հասկցած եմ...
Եղա՞ւ մը այսպէս: Ուրեմն դուն, քեզ նախորդող քաղաքական գործիչներու կողոպուտէն, զեղծումներէն տեղեակ ես, սակայն չես բացայայտեր. զանոնք յաւիտենապէս ճորտդ պահելու համար: Ուրեմն դուն խաբեցիր ժողովուրդին, նախագահ չընտրուած, երբ խոստացար բացայայտել նախորդներու աւազակութիւնը:
Վերջապէս, որակի պակաս կզգացուի. իշխանութեան եւ մանաւանդ ընդդիմութեան շարքերուն մէջ: Ցաւօք չեմ տեսներ այդ քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ոյժը, որ պիտի գոհացներ հայաստանաբնակ մեր ժողովուրդը: Իշխանութեան. Իմա՝ Քոչարեան-Ս. Սարգսեան երկւորեակի հանգստութիւնը այդ իրողութեան կը պարտի:

----------


## Vishapakah

Երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի այդ ապազգային կերպարի վերադարձի մասին, ակամայից չհավատացի, մտածելով, որ ամեն տեսակ ասեկոսեներ չարժի լուրջ ընդհունել, մինչեւ հեռուստատեսությամբ ականատես չեղա, երբեմնի Հայաստանի դահիճի ծաղրական կեցվացքին.

Ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում ԼՏՊ-ի հայրենասեր լինելը, նա խելացի մարդ է, բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, ահավոր վատը. Ստեղծելով Հայաստանում արտագաղթի նախադրյալներ, այսօր այդ մարդը իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում վերլուծելու ներկա իշխանության գործունեությունը.

Նրա օրոք մենք երբեք հարաբերություններ չենք ունեցել մեր հարեւանների հետ, որպեսզի այսօր նա կարողանա խոստումներ տալ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում, իսկ զիճելով սեփական հողերը, մշակույթն ու հայրենիքը, միշտ էլ հնարավոր է հարեւանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ, մինչեւ սեփական պետության իսպառ ոչնչացում, որը իրեն հարգող քաղաքացու համր, ընդհունելի տարբերակ չի կարող հանդիսանալ.

Նախագահ դառնալու համար, նախ տվյալ անձը պետք է լինի տղամարդ, իսկ երբեմնի հրաժարական տված եւ ամոթով հեռացաց ամենայն Հայոց նախագահը, այնպես ասաց «Եթե հետեւեք Ադրբեջանի արձագանքներին, կտեսնեք, որ նրանց դիրքը գնալով կոշտանում է: Այսուհետեւ նրանք ոչ մի փոխզիջման չեն գնալու:» կարծես մեզ շատ է հուզում միշտ կոշտ դիրքորոշում ունեցող եւ երբեք փոխզիճման չգնացող ադրբեջանի դիրքորոշումը կամ էլ վախեցնում է. :Jpit: 

Ահա այսպես էր առաջնորդվում նախկին նախագահը, տանկերը միտումնավոր ուշացնելով 90-ականների սկզբներին ռազմաճակատ ուղղարկել, լրացուցիչ բարդություններ ստեղծելով մեր մարտիկների համար, վստահ լինելով, որ Արցախում Հայի ուժը չի դիմակայելու հոխորտացող խուժանին, իսկ մեր Նվիրյալների քաջարի հաղթանակից հետո, ԼՏՊ-ն շտապեց այդ հաղթանակը վերագրել իրեն, ասելով «Մենք Հաղթեցինք» ինչու չէ, նաեւ ի նկատի ունենալով ՀՀՇ-ն, որը նրա հովանու ներքո թալանում էր սեփական ժողովուրդին, վտարելով ազգին սեփական երկրից. Այստեղ են ասել թուրքից վաթար, որը ԼՏՊ-ի կերպարի համար լիովին համապատասխան է.

Ես արդեն նշեցի, որ նա հայրենասես անձնավորություն է, բայց ոչ երբեք քաղաքական գործիչ, մենք նրա թուլությունը տեսանք, նրա իսկ իշխանության օրոք, երբ երկրի նախագահը գլխավոր դեմքը չէր պետությունում, իր դիրքերը զիճելով Վանո Սիրադեղյան «աֆտարիտետին» (Դեռ դա հարց է, վերջինս ինչքանով էր աֆտարիտետ) ռազմական Վազգեն Սարգսյանին. Երկիրը նրանից բացի, կարող էր նաեւ ղեկավարել ամեն ոք, ուվ ուներ որոշակի քանակությամբ «դուխի» առկայություն.

Եվ ինչ ԼՏՊ-ն իր հետ կբերի նորից? Իր թուլությունը, որը նրան իշխանազրկելով կլանացնում էր երկիրը, թե նրա սին հայրենասիրությունը, որը պայմանավորված է Հայրենիքի մեծածախ վաճառքով?

----------


## Smergh

> Կարծեմ ասել է Վ. Սարգսյանը, բայց միգուցե սխալվում եմ։


Դուք միանգամայն ճիշտ եք կարծում, որ այդ բառերը Վազգեն Սարգսյանինն են, սակայն , ըստ ինձ դա որևէ նշանակություն չունի, քանի որ այդ պարագայում մենք իրավունք ունենք երկու եզրակացության անելու. կամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ հարցի շուրջ համամիտ է եղել Վ. Սարգսյանի հետ, կամ էլ    ժողովրդին այդ աստիճանի արհամարական վերաբերմունք դրսևորած ցանկացած պաշտոնյային, այդ թվում  նաև Վ. Սարգսյանին անպատիժ թողնելը   հենց նրա թուլության հետևանք է, երկու դեպքում էլ նրա վերաբերմունքը  հարիր չէ երկրի նախագահին: :

Մեկ լրացում ևս: Ես  Արցախն ազատագրողների և ողջ Հայ ժողովրդի համար վիրավորական եմ համարում այն, որ ՀՀՇ-ականներն առ այսօր ԼՏՊ-ին համարում են "հաղթանակած Նախագահ": Մենք հո լավ գիտենք, թե ինչպես էր այդ Նախագահն ամեն կերպ խոչնդոտում մեր ազատագրական պայքարին:
 Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել Գորբաչովի`Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի մասին  Դորենկոյի  հարցին"Զվարթնոց " օդանավակայանում տված պատասխանը       "Это политические авантюристы -ասաց նա,- они рвутся к власти, им не интересуют ни судьба Армянского Народа, ни Нагорный Карабах": Ես սա ցավով եմ ասում,որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հմտորեն օգտագործելով շարժման ալիքը բարձրացավ իշխանական բուրգի գագաթը և իր կառավարման ողջ ընթացքում հավատարիմ մնաց գորբաչովյան այս կանխատեսությանը: 
Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ավելի շատ վնաս է հասցրել Հայ-ազատագրական պայքարին ու նրա պատճառով անկախ պետականության հիմքերը այնքան խարխուլ են դրվել, որ մենք այսօր  կանգնած ենք երկրի փլուզման վտանգի առջև: 
ՀՀՇ-ն իր առաջնորդով հանդերձ` ինձ հիշեցնում է լենինյան բոլշևիկներին, որոնք ռուսաստան էին եկել այդ երկիրը թալանելու և կործանելու համար: Այդ  է պատճառը, որ ես մի առիթով նրանց անվանել եմ նեոբոլշևիկներ: Իրենց կատարած հանցագործությունների համար երկար ժամանակ անպատիժ մնալու հաճույքը վայելելուց հետո, այսօր արդեն նրանք հանդգնում  են կերակրամանի մոտ վերադառնալու նկրտումներ դրսևորել: Ես լավ եմ հասկանում նաև նրանց  կողմից Դաշնակցության հանդեպ դրսևորած պաթոլոգիական ատելությունը: Նեոբոլշևիկներն այլ կերպ  չեն  լինում:

----------


## Dragon

Պատմությունը արդեն գնահատել է:
Սպասում եմ այն ամենը ինչը կարելի է սպասել ԱՄՆ-ից, հրեական համայքից ու մասոնության ղեկավարներից: Լեվոնը ընդամենը այս խաղում կամազուրկ խամաճիկ է, նրա փոխարեն որոշելու են իրեն սատարող արտաքին ուժերը:
Նրա ելույթը ինչ որ խայծ ունի, կարծես լավ բաներ էլ է ասում, մարդ ակամայից ուզում է հավատալ, որ ուղղվել է, հասկացել իր սխալները, մեկ էլ զգում ես էմպիսի բաների մասին է ասում, որի հիմքը ինքն է դրել ու լռում, որ եթե իրենք ժամանկին ճիշտ վարվեին դրանք այսօր չէին լինի: Մի տեղ էլ անուղակի հեգնում է Ռուսաստանին/օլիգարխ բառի կապակցությամ/, մեկ այլ տեղ անուղակի Ամերիկան ընդունում չափանիշ /Իր ստեղծած ազգային դրամը թողած ընտրակեղծիքի գումարը բերում է պուպուշ դոլարներով/: Երեվի Լեվոն էլ դոլարիզացված: 
Ինքն էլ մի բան չի, եղածներն էլ, ոնց նայում ես քաք ա:

----------


## Herates

> Պատմությունը արդեն գնահատել է:
> Սպասում եմ այն ամենը ինչը կարելի է սպասել ԱՄՆ-ից, հրեական համայքից ու մասոնության ղեկավարներից: Լեվոնը ընդամենը այս խաղում կամազուրկ խամաճիկ է, նրա փոխարեն որոշելու են իրեն սատարող արտաքին ուժերը:
> Նրա ելույթը ինչ որ խայծ ունի, կարծես լավ բաներ էլ է ասում, մարդ ակամայից ուզում է հավատալ, որ ուղղվել է, հասկացել իր սխալները, մեկ էլ զգում ես էմպիսի բաների մասին է ասում, որի հիմքը ինքն է դրել ու լռում, որ եթե իրենք ժամանկին ճիշտ վարվեին դրանք այսօր չէին լինի: Մի տեղ էլ անուղակի հեգնում է Ռուսաստանին/օլիգարխ բառի կապակցությամ/, մեկ այլ տեղ անուղակի Ամերիկան ընդունում չափանիշ /Իր ստեղծած ազգային դրամը թողած ընտրակեղծիքի գումարը բերում է պուպուշ դոլարներով/: Երեվի Լեվոն էլ դոլարիզացված: 
> Ինքն էլ մի բան չի, եղածներն էլ, ոնց նայում ես քաք ա:


Գիտեք, քանի որ, ի տարբերություն շատ այլ հայ մարդկանց, որոնք կամքի թույլ դրսևորում ունեն, և որպես Հայաստանի քաղաքացի, կարծում եմ երկրի մակարդակով վարվող քաղաքականությունը, որը շատ նրբանկատ վերաբերմունք է պահանջում, չի կարելի վստահել մեկին, ով նախկինում որևէ կերպ սխալներ է թույլ տվել... Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, սակայն նման հարցերում ոչ ոքի չի կարելի կրկին անգամ վստահել... Վերջ ի վերջո հարկավոր է մի փոքր ավելի պահանջկոտ ու խիստ լինել քաղաքական գործիչների նկատմամբ, բայց միաժամանակ չմոռանալ, որ պահանջկոտ լինելը և փնովելը ակնհայտորեն տարբերվում են միմյանցից...

----------


## Dragon

Էդ ո՞վ թույլ կամք ունի:Հիմնավորիր պիտակավորումդ:

Մի հատ ռոմանտիկ բաները թողնեք մի կողմ ու իրականը գնահատենք: Ինչ փնովել, ինչ եղել է, էդ ենք ասում: Ուր էր հերոսը, երբ ազգը վարի էր գնում: Ինչ ինտուիազմով գնացին իր ետեվից ու ինչ արեց էդ հավատը: Շենացնող էիր էն վաղտ շենացնեիր, ոչ թե ոհմակով լափեիր: 
Հեռատես ջան մի քիչ էլ իրատես եղիր. Հայստանի անկախությունից  հետո/որը միայն իր շնորհիվ չէր/ վատից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի արել էդ մարդը: Լավն էր ուզում, թող աներ պետության գլուխն ր, ով էր խանգառողը: Քաղաքական կամք ուներ թող պայքարեր, չհրաժարվեր: Բա ասում էր.-ազգովի խնդրեք չեմ գալու, բա չասես՝ չենք խնդրել ու՞ր ես եկել:

Գրառումդ կամ կիսատ-պռատ է, կամ կրկնություն է, ստորեվ բերեմ խոսքերիս ապացույց. խմբագրիր միտքդ,որ ամբողջությամբ հասկանանք.




> Գիտեք, քանի որ, ի տարբերություն շատ այլ հայ մարդկանց, որոնք կամքի թույլ դրսևորում ունեն, և որպես Հայաստանի քաղաքացի, կարծում եմ......


 Ի՞նչ գիտենք, քանի որ տարբերվում ես քո հզոր կամքով, թե քանի որ քաղաքացի ես...




> ...կարծում եմ երկրի մակարդակով վարվող քաղաքականությունը, որը շատ նրբանկատ վերաբերմունք է պահանջում, չի կարելի վստահել մեկին, ով նախկինում որևէ կերպ սխալներ է թույլ տվել... Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, սակայն նման հարցերում ոչ ոքի չի կարելի կրկին անգամ վստահել...


Էս շիլայից դու բան հասկացար. «ծառը ծառ է, սակայն ծառ է»-սենց մի բան ես գրել: 




> ...Վերջ ի վերջո հարկավոր է մի փոքր ավելի պահանջկոտ ու խիստ լինել քաղաքական գործիչների նկատմամբ, բայց միաժամանակ չմոռանալ, որ պահանջկոտ լինելը և փնովելը ակնհայտորեն տարբերվում են միմյանցից...


Պահանջկոտ եղիր նախ ինքդ քո նկատմամբ եվ մի փնովիր ուրիշներին քեզ առանձնացնելու համար, հետո նոր իրավունք կունենաս հորդորներ անելու:

----------


## Grieg

ՓԼ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոմպետենտ քաղաքական գործիչ չե, ն.րա նախագահության ընթացքում  ծաղկեց կոռուպցիան և կրիմինալը … եթե ցանկանում է լավը իր երկրին  թող հանգ իստ  թողնի իմ երկիրը

----------


## Լէգնա

> ՓԼ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոմպետենտ քաղաքական գործիչ չե, ն.րա նախագահության ընթացքում  ծաղկեց կոռուպցիան և կրիմինալը … եթե ցանկանում է լավը իր երկրին  թող հանգ իստ  թողնի իմ երկիրը


Վարդ  :Shok:   :Fool: 
քո երկիրը մեռնում է չէ հիմա ազնվության ու արդարության անգերազանցելի փթթումով ,հա՞ :Bad: 

հ.գ. թու թու ,չար աչքս չկպնի:

----------


## Grieg

> Վարդ  
> քո երկիրը մեռնում է չէ հիմա ազնվության ու արդարության անգերազանցելի փթթումով ,հա՞
> 
> հ.գ. թու թու ,չար աչքս չկպնի:


Ոչ, քանի որ անկախության օրերից հիմքի մեջ դրվել է այդ բացասական գործոնները այն դեռ երկար ժամանակ կմնա մեր երկրում։ Եթե առաջին նախագահը իր մեջ ուժ գտներ և թույլ չտար անպատժելիության միջավայրը ապա այն չեր զարգանա չարորակ ուռուցքի նման..

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ոչ, քանի որ անկախության օրերից հիմքի մեջ դրվել է այդ բացասական գործոնները այն դեռ երկար ժամանակ կմնա մեր երկրում։ Եթե առաջին նախագահը իր մեջ ուժ գտներ և թույլ չտար անպատժելիության միջավայրը ապա այն չեր զարգանա չարորակ ուռուցքի նման..


Եթե դու քեզ ընձեռնված գործի մեջ տեսնում ես բացասական բան,ինչ է սկսո՞ւմ ես պարարտանյութ տալ,որ այն ծլի ,ծաղկի:

----------


## Grieg

> Եթե դու քեզ ընձեռնված գործի մեջ տեսնում ես բացասական բան,ինչ է սկսո՞ւմ ես պարարտանյութ տալ,որ այն ծլի ,ծաղկի:


ես փորձում եմ թույլ չտալ , բայցի հաշվի առ որ կառավարությունը անհեմամտ ավելի հզոր և ավելի լայն հնարվորություններ ունի, ուստի ոչ միայն մի մարդ պետք է պայքարի այլ ժողովուրդը։ Սակայն մեր ժողովրդին այդ պայքարը  ձեռ չի տալիս քանի որ մի մասը արդեն լողում է իշխանության ցեխերի մեջ..

----------


## Լէգնա

> պայքարը  ձեռ չի տալիս քանի որ մի մասը արդեն լողում է իշխանության ցեխերի մեջ..


ներկա  իշխանության  *ցեխի*  մեջ,ուհու:

----------


## Herates

> Էդ ո՞վ թույլ կամք ունի:Հիմնավորիր պիտակավորումդ:
> 
> Մի հատ ռոմանտիկ բաները թողնեք մի կողմ ու իրականը գնահատենք: Ինչ փնովել, ինչ եղել է, էդ ենք ասում: Ուր էր հերոսը, երբ ազգը վարի էր գնում: Ինչ ինտուիազմով գնացին իր ետեվից ու ինչ արեց էդ հավատը: Շենացնող էիր էն վաղտ շենացնեիր, ոչ թե ոհմակով լափեիր: 
> Հեռատես ջան մի քիչ էլ իրատես եղիր. Հայստանի անկախությունից  հետո/որը միայն իր շնորհիվ չէր/ վատից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի արել էդ մարդը: Լավն էր ուզում, թող աներ պետության գլուխն ր, ով էր խանգառողը: Քաղաքական կամք ուներ թող պայքարեր, չհրաժարվեր: Բա ասում էր.-ազգովի խնդրեք չեմ գալու, բա չասես՝ չենք խնդրել ու՞ր ես եկել:
> 
> Գրառումդ կամ կիսատ-պռատ է, կամ կրկնություն է, ստորեվ բերեմ խոսքերիս ապացույց. խմբագրիր միտքդ,որ ամբողջությամբ հասկանանք.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


բարեբախտաբար դեռ չեմ խելագարվել որ քաղաքականության թեմայի մեջ ինչ-որ ռոմանտիկ տրամադրություն մտցնեմ... այ դրա համար չեմ սիրում էս թեման էլի, որ ինչ էլ գրես, կիսատ պռատ կանվանեն... իսկ նրա նախագահության տարիների ընթացքւմ գրեթե այստեղ բոլորս էլ ես հարցերում կակա ուտողներ էինք...   :Sad: իսկ ինչ կասեք այն մասին, որ մենք մինչև հիմա էլ վայելում ենք նրա սերմանած դառը պտուղները...???   :Mda:  :Mda: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
իսկ փնովելու մասին ասվածս ձեզ չեր վերաբերում, այլ ընդհանրապես ժողովրդի մեծ մասին... :Stop: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
այո, հայ ժողովուրդը թույլ կամք ունի, ձեր կարծիքով դա էլ ա պետք հիմնավորել???

----------


## Smergh

Հարգելի Ֆորումցիներ

 Ստորև բերում եմ Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան մարդու և գիտնականի մասին  իր կոլեգա Ս.-ի կարծիքը, որը նա արտահայտել է դեռևս 1992թվականին:

"Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասորերենի ամենախոշոր գիտակն է: Ցանկացած լեզվին  հրաշալի տիրապետոլու համար մասնագետից պահանջվում է մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը ընկղմվել այդ ժողովրդի միջավայրը, ուսումնասիրել նրա պատմությունը, ազգային սովորուեթյուններն ու բնավորությունը, մի խոսքով դառնալ այդ ժողովրդի էության մի մասնիկը և միայն այդ ժամանակ քեզ կհաջողվի լիարժեքորեն տիրապետել այդ ժողովրդի լեզվին:
Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաջողվել է հաղթահարել այս ամենը և  այդ հետազոտությունների արդյունքում նրան մնաց ասորու բնավորությունը, իսկ ինչպես ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը` ասորիներն աչքի են ընկնում *նենգությամբ*, այնպես որ պատրաստ եղեք նրա կողմից ամենանենգ քայլերի, որոնք Հայաստանի նկատմամբ կարող է գործել ներկա Նախագահը:"
 Այս կարծիքն արտահայտվելուց երկու շաբաթ անց կայացավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանրահայտ հեռուստաելույթը, որի ժամանակ ի հեճուկս Հայաստանի թշնամիների հայտարարվեց, որ Դաշնակցությունը միջազգային ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն է(ինչը թուրքիային տասնյակ տարիներ չէր հաջողվում "ապացուցել")...Որ 3 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանը չի կարող կռվել 7.5միլիոնանոց Ադրբեջանի դեմ...
 Ոչ ոք այսօր չի կարող ժխտել, որ այդպիսի հեռուստաելույթ Լ.Տ.Պ.-ն ունեցել է, ինչպես նաև չի կարող ժխտել, որ Հայաստանի միջազգային վարկանիշին որևէ մեկն առ այսօր այդպիսի վնաս չի պատճառել, որքան Հայաստանի Նախագահի այդ ելույթը: 
   Կարծում եմ Նախագահի հենց այդ պահվածքն էր պատճատը, որ ազերիներն աստիճատաբար ավելի համարձակորեն սկսեցին մեզ մեղադրել ագրեսիայի մեջ, իսկ մերոնց կողմից ազատագրված տարածքներն անվանել գրավյալ(օկուպացված):

----------


## Grieg

> ներկա  իշխանության  *ցեխի*  մեջ,ուհու:


այո, ցեխը մնում է ցեխ և կարևոր ոչ թե ով կլինի ցեխի տերը..այլ կարևոր այն է որ այն կամ չլինի կամ ել մարդիկ չձգտեն մեջը մտնել..մի խոսքով և ներկա իշխանություն և նախորդը արժանի ապագա չեն և եթե այդ երկուսից մեկը շարունակի կառավարել ապա մեր երկրում գնալով ավելի կմոտիկանա կրիզիսային վիճակի ։ 
Մարդիկ պատշպանված չեն սոցիալապես, պաշտպանված չի մեր մշակույթը մեր բնությունը և այլ լիքը լիքը խնդիրներ կան..և այդպես ճնշած վիճակից ել օգտվում են ցինիկ պաշտոնյաները։ Երիտասարդության որոշ մասը պասիվ ա մի մասը մտածումա մենակ մեջը օգուտ ունենալուց կամ ուղղակի հույս կորցրել է, բայց ախր ինչքան կարելի է տառապել շահամոլությամբ, վախով,.. ուր է պայքարի շունչը, ուր   :Sad:

----------


## Լէգնա

> ներկա իշխանություն և նախորդը արժանի ապագա չեն և եթե այդ երկուսից մեկը շարունակի կառավարել ապա մեր երկրում գնալով ավելի կմոտիկանա կրիզիսային վիճակի ։


Առաջարկիր 3-րդին ,գո՞ւցե այդ 3-րդը երկու ձայն ունենա վերջում`մեր երկուսի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ՓԼ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոմպետենտ քաղաքական գործիչ չե, ն.րա նախագահության ընթացքում  ծաղկեց կոռուպցիան և կրիմինալը … եթե ցանկանում է լավը իր երկրին  թող հանգ իստ  թողնի իմ երկիրը


Հարգելի՛ս, սխալվում ես: Կոռուպցիան ծաղկել է սովետական տարիներին: 70 տարի հայ ժողովուրդը, և ոչ միայն հայ ժողովուրդը, այլ բոլոր նախկին սովետական երկրների ժողովուրդները սովորել և վարժվել են կոռուպցիային և հիմա ցավալի է, որ նրանք չեն պատկերացնում կառավարություն առանց կոռուպցիայի: Լևոնի ժամանակ, ավելի կոնկրետ պատերազմի տարիներին՝ 1992-94թթ. Հայաստանում կոռուպցիա կար, որովհետև մարդիկ փորձում ամեն կերպ օրինական և թե անօրինական փող աշխատել և վերջում փախնել իրենց հայրենի հողից:
Եթե պատերազմի մեջ կոռուպցիա լիներ, ապա հույս չունենայիք, որ այսօր ԼՂՀ կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ: Եթե և կոռուպցիա կար իշխանությունների կողմից, ապա այդ գումարները շրջվում էին բանակի բյուջեյին: Հայոց բանակը չէր կարող այդպես հզոր լիներ, եթե առկա լիներ կոռուպցիան:
Ես համոզված եմ, որ ՀՀՇ իշխանությունը կոռուպցիան փորձել է նվազեցնել, բայց դա չի հաջողվել ժամանակի սակավության հետևանքով: Եկավ նոր իշխանությունը, որն էլ ավելի կոռուպցիայի կողմնակից էր: Քաղաքակրթությունից բացարձակապես հեռու մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են միայն գրպանի ու աթոռի մասին:
Այսօր դրանք փորձում են աթոռը ժառանգեցնել, որ գրպանը չդատարկվի: Եվ եթե Հայաստանի նախագահ է ընտրվում այնպիսի մի մարդ (կամ որևէ ուրիշ մի բան), ով Մոնտե Կարլոյի կազինոներում ըմբոշխնում և վատնում է պետության փողերը, ապա այդպիսի մարդիք արժանի են համազգային քարկոծման: 
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իշխանության հետ թշնամություն չունի, նա ուղղակի փորձում է, որպես խելացի քաղաքական գործիչ, խորհուրդներ տալ ներկա իշխանություններին, բայց ցավոք ներկա իշխանությունը իրեն ընդունում են իբր ազգի դավաճան և չեն ուզում լսել ԼՏՊ-ի անունը: Բայց իրականում նրանք վախենում են ԼՏՊ-ից, որովհետև գիտեն, որ եթե նա գա իշխանության գլուխ, ապա նրանց ոչ միայն ազգովի խայտառակ կանի, այլ կբերի փաստեր կոռուպցիայի և նրանք կդատվեն (չնայած նոր սահմանադրությամբ դրա իրավունքն էլ հանեցին) և ժողովուրդը կսկսի նրանց ետևից թուք ու մուր անել:
ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը մեծ փոփոխություններ կարող է բերել իր նախագահ դառնալով, որոնց շարքին գլխավորում են կոռուպցիայի վերացումը կամ նվազեցումը և ԼՂՀ անվերջ հարցի լուծումը:
Ես վստահում եմ այդ մարդուն:

----------


## Լէգնա

ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ԿՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻՆ

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը, ՀԺԿ եւ «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության լիդերները «Ազատության» հրապարակում հրավիրում են հանրահավաք: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին, ժամը 17-ին հարթակին կլինեն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը: 

Ի դեպ, այսօր լրանում է 16 տարին, երբ Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետությունում առաջին անգամ տեղի ունեցան Նախագահի ընտրություններ եւ ընտրվեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

`Ա1+

----------


## Grieg

> Հարգելի՛ս, սխալվում ես: Կոռուպցիան ծաղկել է սովետական տարիներին: 70 տարի հայ ժողովուրդը, և ոչ միայն հայ ժողովուրդը, այլ բոլոր նախկին սովետական երկրների ժողովուրդները սովորել և վարժվել են կոռուպցիային և հիմա ցավալի է, որ նրանք չեն պատկերացնում կառավարություն առանց կոռուպցիայի: ...


Կոռուպցիան այո եղել է սովետական տարիներին,  սակայն դա ՀՀՇ-ի համար արդարացում չի կարող ծառայել՝ կա՞ր թող վերացնեին։Շատ բան դրա համար պետք չեր ուղղակի կամք պատժելու թալանողներին։Ժամանակ ուներ կառավարություն ավելի քան շատ։ Պատերազմը իհարկե կրկին արդարանալու համար շատ հարմար է, եթե հաղթել ենք դա չի նշանակում որ ԼՏՊ ի շնորհիվ ենք հաղթել, մեր ազգային հերոսների արյան գնով  ենք ետ վերցրել այդ հողերը, և ոչ քաղաքական  գործիչների վարած քաղաքանությամբ։Իդեպ այդ հերոսներից շատերը պատերազմից հետո սպանվեցին։
Մի մոռացեք որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը գտնվում է միջազգային հետախուզման մեջ։

----------


## Լէգնա

> եթե հաղթել ենք ..։



Էդ երբ  :Shok: 
ո~ւռա
Վարդան մենք ոչ մի հաղթանակ էլ չունենք  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> Առաջարկիր 3-րդին ,գո՞ւցե այդ 3-րդը երկու ձայն ունենա վերջում`մեր երկուսի:


Խնդիրը նա է որ չկա այն լիդեռը որը կհարգի արդարությունը,կսիրի իր հայրենիք  և ոչ իր գրպանը և տեսականորեն չի ել կարող լինել քանի որ եթե այդպես մարդ հայտնվի միանգամից գլուխը կուտեն  :Sad:  ։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Էդ երբ 
> ո~ւռա
> Վարդան մենք ոչ մի հաղթանակ էլ չունենք


դուք կարողա չունեք  :Smile:  , բայց մենք ունենք :Smile:  և հետագայում նույնպես կունենանք եթե չվախենանք..

----------


## Լէգնա

> Խնդիրը նա է որ չկա այն լիդեռը որը կհարգի արդարությունը,կսիրի իր հայրենիք  և ոչ իր գրպանը և տեսականորեն չի ել կարող լինել քանի որ եթե այդպես մարդ հայտնվի միանգամից գլուխը կուտեն  ։


Դու էլ ընտրությունդ  կատարիր վատի ու վատթարագույնի միջև :  :Smile:  





> դուք կարողա չունեք  , բայց մենք ունենք և հետագայում նույնպես կունենանք եթե չվախենանք..


Մեզ ու ձեզ արդեն առանձնացրիր,հետո էլ արդարության ու ազնվության մասին ես խոսելո՞ւ  :Xeloq: 

Ձեր հաղթանակը ,բայց մենք մերն էլ ենք դասում,պարզապես չենք ուզում երկնքում հա սավառնեք  :Smile:  : Վախկոտության համար, ականջիդ տակ մի հատ ԳՄՓ,հաստատ ...  :Smile: 

հ.գ.Վարդ Ես քեզ սիրում եմ մեկ է  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Ընդհանրապես պետական քարոզչամեքենային որքան էլ չհավատա հայ ժողովուրդը, միևնույն է նրա աղաղակները բավականին բարձր են և ֆորումի էջերում էլ են արտահայտվում: Հակառակ տեսանկյուն ունեցող մարդիկ միգուցե ավելի ամուր կանգնած լինելով հողի վրա կամ ավելի լուրջ փաստարկներ ունենալով պարզապես փաստերով են խոսում: Հայերս խելացի ու հին ազգ ենք և վստահ եմ, որ ամեն հայ կարող է փաստերը վերլուծել ու ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարել:

* 96 թվականի համեմատ* 



Անդրադառնալով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սեպտեմբերի 21-ի ելույթին, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը ընդամենը երկու օրինակ բերեց՝ ընդգծելու, թե որքան մեծ առաջընթաց է գրանցվել Հայաստանում իր կառավարման տարիներին: Նախ հիշեցրեց, որ 96-ին Երեւանում լուսավորված էր ընդամենը 3 փողոց, ապա համեմատեց, որ այն ժամանակ Հայաստանի բյուջեն 300 մլն դոլար էր, իսկ 2008-ին լինելու է 2,5 մլրդ: Ու սպառնաց, որ առաջիկայում ստիպված կլինի շատ բան հիշեցնել առաջին նախագահին:

Քոչարյանի բնածին համեստությունն առայժմ թույլ չի տալիս ասել ավելին: Փոխարենը, սակայն, չենք կարող լռել մենք: Հո չենք թողնի, որ մարդը զոհ գնա իր համեստությանն ու աչքներիս առաջ խեղդվի ասելիքի ավելցուկից: Մենք չենք կարող կույր ձեւանալ ու չնկատել այն առաջընթացը, որը գրանցվել է բոլոր բնագավառներում 96 թվականի համեմատ:

Սկսենք նույն այդ փողոցներից:

96-ին Երեւանի փողոցները ոչ միայն այսօրվա պես լուսավորված չէին, այլեւ երիզված էին հին բորդյուրներով: Ասֆալտն էլ մի տեսակ մաշված էր, եթե հիշում եք: Մինչդեռ Քոչարյանի օրոք այդ բորդյուրներից ամեն մեկը փոխվել է մի քանի անգամ, երկու անգամ դրանք փոխել է Արտաշես Թումանյանը, մի անգամ էլ դրանք կազմաքանդել ու թարմացրել է Արմենչիկը: Փողոցները՝ մանավանդ կենտրոնական եւ բանուկ, ասֆալտապատվում են գրեթե ամեն տարի: Նախորդ տարվա ասֆալտը խնամքով քերվում է, եւ փոխարենը փռվում է նորը: Սա թույլ է տալիս ամեն տարի բացել հազարավոր աշխատատեղեր: Ընդ որում, նույն փողոցը ամեն տարի ասֆալտապատվում է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նախորդ անգամ փռված ասֆալտը եղել է անորակ (չնայած երբեմն դա էլ է պատահում. հայտնի բան է, որ անորակ ասֆալտ չի լինում այնտեղ, որտեղ առհասարակ ասֆալտ չի լինում), այլ որ երբեմն կոյուղագծերը չեն դիմանում թարմ ասֆալտի հոտին ու պայթում են, երբեմն հեռախոսի կաբելներն են դուրս գալիս շարքից, երբեմն հարկ է լինում տրամվայի գծերը հավաքել շտապ, երբեմն էլ պարզվում է, որ ինչ-որ մեկի ականջը մնացել է նոր փռված ասֆալտի տակ... Այս մշտահոլով ասֆալտապատման շնորհիվ է, որ մայրաքաղաքը հիշեցնում է մի հսկա շինհրապարակ, ու երեւանցիներն էլ ըմբռնումով են վերաբերվում իշխանությունների սրտացավությանը՝ տարին գոնե մի քանի օր քաղաքացիներին հնարավորություն տալ երթեւեկել բարեկարգ փողոցով: Ճիշտ է, մնացած ամիսներին այդ փողոցներում վիթխարի փոսեր են գոյանում, բայց այդ փոսերը փորելու նպատակով եւս բացվում են տասնյակ, հարյուրավոր աշխատատեղեր: Ու եթե նախկինում ընդամենը մեկ փոս կար, որից հարկավոր էր հանել երկիրը (չհաշված Փոսի թատրոնն ու Փոսի ԳԱԻ-ն), այժմ փոսեր են ամենուր:

Այլ կերպ ասած, հիմա ոչ թե երկիրն է փոսի մեջ, այլ փոսերն են երկրի մեջ: Առաջընթացը, կարծում ենք, ակնհայտ է: Հիմա այդ փոսերում ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարող են հայտնվել առանձին քաղաքացիներ, ավտոմեքենաներ, բայց ոչ ամբողջ երկիրը:

Ի դեպ, ավտոմեքենաների մասին: Ամենքն են տեսնում, թե ինչ շքեղաշուք ավտոմեքենաներ են սլանում մայրաքաղաքի մայթերով, այգիներով, եթե բաց փողոց կա՝ նաեւ փողոցներով: Ջիպերից ամենաքրջոտն այսօր «Գրանդ-չերոկին» է: Մինչդեռ 96-ին դա համարվում էր ամենաշքեղը: Եթե չեք մոռացել՝ ՆԳ նախարար Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ջիպն էր: Հիմա շարքային ոստիկանը իր սիրասուն զավակի համար շատ ավելի լավ ջիպ է առնում: Մի՞թե սա կյանքի որակի բարելավման ապացույց չէ:

Հապա շինարարությունը: Նույն ՆԳ նախարարի առանձնատունը, որ նշված ջիպի հետ քայքայում էր հայ ժողովրդի առողջությունն ու Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը, հիմա մի խեղճ խրճիթ է թաղայինների առանձնատների համեմատ: Ի՞նչ է սա, եթե ոչ տնտեսական աճի հետեւանք: Էլ չենք խոսում էլիտար շենքերի մասին, որոնցով ողողվել է քաղաքը հայտնի մեծահարուստ բարերարներ Արմեն Գեւորգյանի, Սամվել Մայրապետյանի, Սաշիկ Սարգսյանի, Մելիք Գասպարյանի եւ այլոց միջոցներով եւ որտեղ բնակություն են հաստատել արդար քրտինքով ամիսը 60-70 հազար դրամ վաստակող մեր ուսուցիչները, 40-50 հազար դրամ վաստակող բժիշկները, 30-40 հազար դրամ վաստակող գիտնականները եւ նրանց նման հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ:

Հսկայական է առաջընթացը ոչ միայն մայրաքաղաքում, այլեւ հանրապետության մարզերում: Ոչ ոք չի կարող ժխտել, որ այս տարի բերքը շատ ավելի առատ է, քան այդ նույն 96 թվականին: Օրինակ՝ ընկույզի բերքը: Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահին բավական է հիշեցնել, որ իր իշխանության տարիներին տնկված ընկուզենիների վրա 96 թվականին ընդամենը 3 ընկույզ կար, ծառերն էլ չափազանց փոքր էին: Իսկ հիմա ծառերը մեծացել են, եւ ընկույզներն էլ փչանում են ծառերի տակ:

Կամ. ո՞ր գյուղում բջջային հեռախոս կար 96 թվականին: Իսկի քաղաքում չկար: Հիմա Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր երրորդ բնակիչ բջջային ունի: Այստեղ անուրանալի է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի որդու՝ Սեդրակ Քոչարյանի դերը. նա անձամբ է հեռախոսներ մատակարարում հայ ժողովրդին: Սեդրակ Քոչարյանը մեծ ջանքեր է գործադրում նաեւ բարձրակարգ ու թանկարժեք «Տոյոտա» մեքենաներով ժողովրդի առավել կարիքավոր հատվածին ապահովելու համար: Մինչդեռ 96 թվականին, արդեն նշվեց, ամենաճոխ մեքենան Վանոյի էժանագին ջիպն էր, համընդհանուր նախանձի առարկա, հայ ժողովրդի նորագույն պատմության ամենաամոթալի էջը:

Փորձեք ետ պտտել այդ պատմության անիվը, վերադառնալ 96 թվական եւ որեւէ մեկի բնակարանում գտնել մի հասարակ DVD: Կամ՝ թեկուզ հարթ էկրանով հեռուստացույց: Չեք կարող: Քանի որ չկար: Իսկ ա՞յժմ... Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են, համեմատությունը՝ խոսուն:

Շատ է խոսվել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իշխանության տարիներին Հայաստանում կային փակված թերթեր: Բայց անգամ այս ասպարեզում առաջընթացն ակնառու է: Այժմ մենք ունենք երկու փակված հեռուստաընկերություն: Ընդ որում, ի տարբերություն այն ժամանակ փակված թերթերի, որոնցից ամենամարտունակները մի քանի տարի անց դարձյալ սկսեցին լույս տեսնել, նշված հեռուստաընկերությունները շարունակում են հուսալիորեն փակ մնալ ավելի քան հինգ տարի: Սա խոսում է Քոչարյանի հետեւողականության, զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցների նկատմամբ չթուլացող հետաքրքրության մասին:

Երկրի տնտեսական զարգացումն ու կայունությունն ապահովվում է ոչ միայն հեռուստաընկերություններ փակելով, այլ— ջրի բազմաթիվ կռանթների, նասկու, կոնֆետի ու երշիկի ցեխերի բացման արարողություններով: Քոչարյանի իշխանության յուրաքանչյուր տարում կտրտվել է այնքան կարմիր ժապավեն, որքան չի արտադրվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ամբողջ իշխանության տարիներին: Պատճառաբանվում էր, թե երկիրը գտնվում էր պատերազմի մեջ, եւ կարմիր ժապավենն, իբր, առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանք չէր, եւ ավելի կարեւոր էր զենք-զինամթերք հայթայթելը: Մենք ստույգ չգիտենք, թե որքան զենք-զինամթերք են հայթայթել նախկին իշխանությունները, բայց այստեղ եւս համեմատությունը հաստատ նրանց օգտին չէ: Հրադադարը հաստատվել է 94-ի մայիսին: Պատերազմը տեւել է, այսինքն, առավելագույնը 3 տարի: Ընդ որում՝ որոշ դադարներով: Մինչդեռ հիմա՝ արդեն շուրջ 10 տարի, հանրապետությունում գրեթե ամեն օր հնչում են կրակոցներ: Հարց է ծագում. հիմա՞ է ավելի շատ զինամթերք ծախսվում, թե՞ այն ժամանակ: Հապա խաղաղ նպատակներով արձակված կրակոցները... Օրինակ՝ միայն «Մի վախեցիր» ֆիլմի նկարահանման ժամանակ կրակվել է 15 միլիոն խալաստոյ փամփուշտ, իսկ ահա 96-ի սեպտեմբերի 26-ին ԱԺ շենքը գրոհելու ժամանակ կրակվել է տասը հազար անգամ պակաս խալաստոյ փամփուշտ:

Քանի որ խոսք բացվեց արվեստի մասին, եկեք համեմատենք, թե շոու բիզնեսի վիճակն ինչ էր 96-ին, եւ ինչ է հիմա: Այն ժամանակ հատուկենտ էին երգիչ-երգչուհիները, իսկ հիմա թիվ կա երկնքի աստղերին, թիվ չկա հայկական շոու-բիզնեսի աստղերին, չհաշված «Շանթի» սուպերսթարները եւ Կարապետիչի ադամանդներն ու զմրուխտները:

Եվ հետո. 96 թվականին եթերում դուք չէիք գտնի նույնիսկ «16 ատամ» անունով հաղորդաշար, իսկ հիմա միանգամից եթերում հաստատվել է «32 ատամը»: Հուսանք՝ 2008-ի ընտրությունների շեմին այդ հաղորդումը կկոչվի «64 ատամ»:

Հապա մեր մեդալակիրները. հիմա յուրաքանչյուր երկրորդ հայ (եւ ոչ միայն հայ) Խորենացու, Շիրակացու, Մաշտոցի, Տիգրան Մեծի, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի եւ ուրիշների մեդալակիր է, մինչդեռ 96-ին մեր բոլոր մեդալակիրներին կարելի էր հիշել դեմքով: Այժմ թերեւս մեդալով չեն պարգեւատրվել մի կողմից՝ շատ թե քիչ պարկեշտ մարդիկ, մյուս կողմից՝ քրեական հանցագործները: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ քրեական հանցագործների մի մասը, քանի որ մյուս մասն, այնուամենայնիվ, անմասն չի մնացել մեդալներից: Եվ դա միանգամայն բնական է: Չէ՞ որ հանցագործությունների աճը նույնպես ակնառու է: Բավական է հիշել, թե քանի սպանություն է եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իշխանության տարիներին, եւ քանիսը՝ Քոչարյանի օրոք: Միայն Ազգային ժողովում մի քանի վայրկյանում հոկտեմբերի 27-ին սպանվեցին ութ հոգի: Սա բացառիկ ցուցանիշ է, որը հազիվ թե երբեւէ գերազանցվի:

Կարելի էր անդրադառնալ նաեւ ինքնասպանություններին, ստույգ թվեր նշել, թե քանի ինքնասպանություն է գրանցվել 1996 թվականին եւ քանիսը՝ ասենք, 2006-ին, բայց առանց ստույգ թվերի էլ կարող եք չկասկածել, որ այստեղ եւս առաջընթացը բացահայտ է:

Եվ վերջապես, չենք կարող չնշել, որ եթե 96-ին Երեւանում կար ընդամենը երեք գող, երեք մարմնավաճառ, երեք համասեռամոլ, երեք բոմժ եւ երեք մուրացկան, ապա այժմ Հայաստանը դարձել է ոչ միայն տեղական, այլեւ միջազգային նշանակության գողերի հավաքատեղի, այժմ ամեն անկյունում կարելի է հանդիպել մարմնավաճառների, բոմժերը եւ մուրացկանները ողողել են ամբողջ հանրապետությունը, իսկ համասեռամոլներն այնքան են շատացել, որ վխտում են նույնիսկ պետական կառույցներում:

ՎԱՍԱԿ ԴԱՐԲԻՆՅԱՆ
http://www.taregir.am

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Լրագրողը կը փորձէ արդարացնել նախկին նախագահը, պատրուակելով պատերազմը, մինչ կը պարսաւէ ներկայի նախագահը` փտածութեամբ:
Կարեւոր չէ՝ ի՞նչ արարում է ներկայում, ի՞նչ է արարուել անցեալում: Կարեւորը՝ ի՞նչ կարելի էր անել եւ չարուեց. ներկայում եւ անցեալում: Այժմու նախագահը, լա՞ւ կառավարում է երկիրը...եթէ պատասխանը «ո՛չ» է, ուրեմն լաւ նախագահ չէ: Այժմու նախագահը, կարո՞ղ էր աւելին անել...եթէ պատասխանը «այ՛ո» է, ուրեմն լաւ նախագահ չի եղել:
Նոյն հարցադրումը նախկին նախագահին վերաբեր է: Նա կարո՞ղ էր աւելի լաւ կառավարել երկիրը...եթէ պատասխանը «այ՛ո» է, ուրեմն լաւ նախագահ չի եղել, կարո՞ղ էր աւելին անել երկիրը զերծ պահելու համար ցնցումներից...եթէ պատասխանը «այ՛ո» է, ուրեմն լաւ նախագահ չի եղել: 
Փորձուածը ինչու դարձեալ փորձել, միթէ՞ Հարենիքը փորձութեան դաշտ է, կամ արհեստ սովորող սափրիչի յաճախորդ:
Եթէ փորձուած լաւ քաղաքական գործիչներ չկան, եթէ ժողովուրդը հնարք չունի ընտրելու՝ լաւը լաւագոյնից, դրա փոխարէն ընտրում է՝ վատը վատթարից. վայ մեր Հայրենիքին:
Բայց եկէք այսքան հոռետես չլինենք, տեսէ՛ք՝ ես էլ եմ ազդւում ֆորումի հոռետես (գուցէ եւ չարամիտ) լրագրողների տրամադրութիւնից: Հայրենիքը ո՞ւմն է եթէ ոչ մերը: Մեր քնադատանքը սրտցաւ զաւակի կամ հօր քննադատանք պիտի լինի եւ ոչ քանդիչ խօսք: Մեր խօսքը կառուցողական (շինիչ, շինարար) պիտի լինի եւ ոչ ատասերմ: Եկէ՛ք ցանենք բարութեան սերմերը. մէկ ընտանիքի անդամներու միջեւ:
 Երբեմն քննադատում են սփիւռքահային, տաք տեղը նստած. հեշտ խօսողի կարգավիճով: Թոյլ տուէք ասելու. Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող հայրենասէրը հայը աւելի լաւ կը գնահատի արժէքը Հայրենիքին: Մեր բոլոր պարտութիւնները պատմութեան ընթացքում, ունեցել են արտաքին եւ ներքին գործօններ: Ահա ներքին գործօններից մինը տեսնում ենք այստեղ, որ է հիւանդագին նախանձը:
Ով է ասել որ ամէն մարդ հաւասար միջոցներ ունենալու է: Միֆ է կոմունիստական, կումոնիստների կողմից չապացուցուած:
Միշտ եղել են շահագործւողներ եւ շահագործողներ: Այլ կերպ ասողը խաբում է ձեզ: Այլ կերպ տնտեսութիւն չի լինում: Մարդկութեան պայքարը միտել է մարդկային դարձնել շահագործելու եւ շահագործուելու յարաբերանքը:
Ո՞վ է արդարը, ի՞նչ է արդարը եւ մարդկայինը, սրանք էլ խոշոր հարցադրումներ են, որոնց պատասխանը չեմ փնտրում: Որոնումները մոլորեցնելու են որոնումի սկզբնական նպատակը եւ մարդն ընկնելու է կեանքի յորձանուտում:
Ոմանք ասում են՝ Աստուածն է արդարը: Բայց միթէ պէտք եղածից աւելին չե՞նք բարդում Աստուծոյ պատասխանատւութեանը: Չէ որ Աստուածաշնչում գրած է՝ «առանց հրամանիս տերեւ մը իսկ չի շարժիր երկրի վրայ»: Ուրեմն...անցեալի եւ ներկայի բոլոր ոճիրները անմեղ մարդկանց հանդէպ. Աստուծո՞յ հրամանով կատարուել են: Հազիւ թէ...
Ոմանք նեղանում են Աստծուց եւ փնտրում այլ աստուածներ: Խե՜ղճ մարդկութիւն, խե՜ղճ Պանդուխտ:
Յուսամ «արդար» եւ ոռո չափանիշներուն համեմատ կը կատարուին նախագահի ընտրութիւնը:
Ճշմարիտ ճշմարիտ կըսեմ ձեզի՝ Հայաստանը աշխարհի մաս կը կազմէ. Այն ինչ կը տեսնէք այստեղ տեսանելի է ամենուրէք: 
Բրիտանական հաւուղիներու (պիտի ասէի աւիաուղիներու) վարմունքը ամերիկացի յաճախորդներու հանդէպ թող չի զարմացնէ քեզ այլեւս, երրորդ չէ, երեսուն երրորդ աշխարհի երկիրներուն մէջ այսպիսի բան կը պատահի: Մարդիկ կարծում են զարգացած երկրներում փողը գետնում թափուած է, իսկ պետութիւնը արդարութիւն է բաշխում դոյլերով: Խեղճ մարդկութիւն դու դեռ հաւատայ վերացական գաղափարներին, վարդապետութիւններին: 
Նախագահական ընտրութիւնը ընտրութիւն է, ոչ աւելին: Այս ընթացքում լեզու ունեցողը խօսում է, գրիչ ունեցողը գրում է:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր «Հայլուրի» եթերում երկրորդ սյուժեն (Ս.Սարգսյանի ԱՄՆ-ում աննախադեպ ու ցնցող թռիչքների ու հանդիպումների ու վսեմաշուք Ռ. Քոչարյանի Մարսելի քաղաքապետի հետ հանդիպման մասին սյուժեների արանքում ) Ռ. Քոչարյանի կողմից ՌԴ-ի խորհրդի անդամ Ռիժկովի հետ: Սյուժեն սովորական հերթական «բլա-բլա» սյուժեներից էր, Ռուսաստանի Հայաստանում ունեցած մեծ կապիտալի ու այլ մանր մունր հարցերի շուրջ: Բացի... 

Նախ եկեք պարզենք թե ով է այս Ռիժկովը: Ըստ Վիքիպեդիայի նա ծնվել է 1929 թվականին: ԽՍՀՄում տարբեր պաշտոններ է զբաղեցրել: 1985—1990 թթ. եղել է ԽՍՀՄ խորհրդի նախագահ: Այսինքն վառ կոմունիստներից մեկն է: 

Բուն հարցին, ուրեմն Էս Ռիժկովը այսօր ասում է. «Ի՞նչ ուժեր են կանգնած Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիկունքին: Նախագահ դառնալու համար պետք է ունենալ լուրջ ուժերի աջակցությունը: Ես տեղեկացել եմ, որ նրա կուսակցությունը... Ինչ-որ ՀՀՇ... հազիվ 1 տոկոս է ստանում: Դա լուրջ է»:  

Իմ մոտ երկու հարց է առաջանում: 

Կներեք, բայց Ռիժկովն ո՞վ է, որ Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահին գնահատականներ տա: Համենայն դեպս իմ մոտ մեծ բողոքի զգացում առաջացավ: Սրա հետ միասին միանգամից երևացին Ռուսաստանի և Հայաստանի մյուս ստրկատիրական լրատվական գործակալությունները: Լուրը միանգամից հայտնվեց http://www.arminfo.info/ http://www.regnum.ru/news/902273.html և http://www.rambler.ru/news/world/armenia/11427254.html կայքերում: Նույնիսկ ավելին, Ռեգնումում այս լուրը հայտնվել է առաջինը: 
Ըստ այդմ երկրորդ հարցը: Ովքե՞ր են կանգնած Ռ. Քոչարյանի հետևում:

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ մոտ երկու հարց է առաջանում: 
> Կներեք, բայց Ռիժկովն ո՞վ է, որ Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահին գնահատականներ տա:


Ռիժկովը՝ դա մեր նախագահի պապայի ուղարկած սպեց սուրհանդակն է  :Wink: : 



> Ըստ այդմ երկրորդ հարցը: Ովքե՞ր են կանգնած Ռ. Քոչարյանի հետևում:


Հմ  :Think:  ... Հարցը նա է, որ Ռ. Քոչարյանը երբեք կանգնած չի եղել: Մակլավիկ "տիրակալին" :LOL:  մնում է միայն պարզ հասկանալ ու կատարել հրամանները:
Իսկ կոմպլեկսները ու վիրավորանքները թափել սեփական շրջապատի ու մեծ հաշվով նաև ազգի վրա: 
…
Նախկին "ուչեստկովի", այժմ Քաջ Ռոբոն ու իր արշավանքները Հսկաների երկրում  :LOL: :
…

----------


## Dragon

> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> այո, հայ ժողովուրդը թույլ կամք ունի, ձեր կարծիքով դա էլ ա պետք հիմնավորել???


Գիտես շատ հեշտ է պիտակավորել ամեն ինչ: Լավ է հնչում ժողովուրդ, բայց մենք ժողովուրդ չենք, մենք ազգ են ու շատ ճամփա կա մինչեվ ժողովուրդ դառնալը: Թուլակամ չենք, այլ անմիաբան:
Հետո ինչ կակա էինք ուտում, իսկ պատմությունը, վկայագրերը, ժամանակակիցների հիշողությունը ինչի համար են: Հակառակ պարագայում նույն մտածողությամբ կարող ես նաեվ կասկածի տակ առնել Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի կողմից հայոց գրերի ստեղծումը: Էն ժամանակ ոչ թերթեր կային, ոչ հաղորդումներ ոչ էլ արխիվներ: Անտրմաբանական է նման մտածելակերպը:

հ.գ. Ոչ հստակ հայերեն գրառումներդ այդպես էլ չուղեցիր որպեսզի կարողանանաք միտքը հասկանալ: Անձամբ ինձ համար ընդամենը անփութորեն դարսված բառակույտեր թվացին: Կուզեի իմաստը հասկանալ:

----------


## Che_Guevara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBNFcvydyDQ

Նայեք այս հոլովակը: Հուսով եմ գոնե որևէ մեկին կհետաքրքրի

----------


## dvgray

Փորձեմ տալ իմ գնահատականը, ավելի ճիշտ քննադատական գնահատականը մեր առաջին Նախագահին: 
Խոսեմ ամենալավից:
Դա միանգամայն նոր մտքի, նոր գաղափարի, նոր աշխարահայացքի պրակտիկ ներմուծումն էր սովետական կարծրացած, կաղապարված և  ճահճացած հասարակարգ:  Սա մի փորձ էր սախարովյան հզոր ու անկաշառ մտքի պրակտիկ ռեալիզացիայի , ունենալով ` սախարովյան քաջությունը, մարդկային վեհությունը և հոգու ազնվությունը: Սա վերաբերվում է ամբողջ ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին, անխտիր: Սա մեծ ցնցնում էր: Ցնցվեց ամբողջ Հայաստանը, Սովետը, Աշխարհը: 

Խոսեմ ամենամեծ սխալից:
Դա կապի կտրումն էր իր սեփական ժողովրդից: Կարող է և կային լիքը օբեկտիվ պատճառներ դրան հանգեցնող, բայց և մեծ սխալ էր դա: Պրակտիկին, ինժեներին հաղթեց գիտնականը, ստրատեգը: Կտրվեց կապը, քանի որ պետությունը դեռ կայացած չէր: Իսկ քաղաքականության մեջ դա աններելի է:  Կորավ կապը: Կորավ և ինքը… Քաղաքականությունը վաակում չի հանդուրժում: Գիտնականը չգնաց կոմպրոմիսի իր մասնագիտության հետ: Սա պատիվ է բերում գիտնականին: Սակայն արդյունքում քաղաքական գործիչը հայտնվեց խաղից դուրս վիճակում այն քաղաքական դաշտում, որտեղ ինչքան էլ ցավալի  է նշել, բայց դեռ լիքը անելիքներ ուներ:
Այժմ փորձ է արվում նորից հայտնվել: Եթե ուղղած չլինի իր այս սխալը, ապա անօգուտ եմ համարում իր վերադարձը: 

Սա էլ իմ ցանկությունն է:
Պետք է առայժմ գիտությունը թողնել մի կողմ:
Իմ ցանկությունն է և իրենից և մեր հարգարժան ղարաբաղ կոմիտեր գիտական այրերից: Հայաստանի պրակտիկ դաշտում կա մեծ վաակում, որը կարող են առայժմ լցնել միայն իրենք: Նորից ցավալի է, բայց փաստ:
Մինչև նոր սերունդի ձևավորվելը:
Սերունդը, քաղաքական սերունդը, երկու օրում չի ձևավորվում: Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն  ձևավորվել է Չարենցի, Մայակովսկու, Գորկու, Վիսոցկու, Սևակի, Զատիկյանի, Սախարովի … և այլոց ջանքերի շնորհիվ: Նույնը պետք է անեն իրենք հաջորդ սերունդի հանդեպ: Դա իրենց պարտքն է, մարդկային և քաղաքացիական պարտքը:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօրվա հանրահավաքից մեկ օր առաջ, Հայլուրի եթերում ցուցադրվեց այս սյուժեն
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_WYLkLRHIE

Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ: Նշեմ երեք բան միայն: «...Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան, Հայլուր» և այն, որ որևէ խոսք անգամ չի եղել այսօրվա հանրահավաքի վերաբերյալ: Եվ երրորդն ու ամենակարևորը: Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը պարտավոր է ներկայացնել օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն և ձայն տալ բոլոր կողմերին: Ժողովրավարական երկրներում հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը իշխանությունների հեռսուստատեսություն չէ և Հ1-ը պարտավոր է ներկայացնել նաև ՀՀՇ-ի և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների կարծիքն ու տեսանկյունը: Որքան էլ իշխանությունները չուզոն, նրանք հայ հասարակության մեջ փոքր թիվ չեն կազմում:

----------


## moj

> Այսօրվա հանրահավաքից մեկ օր առաջ, Հայլուրի եթերում ցուցադրվեց այս սյուժեն
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_WYLkLRHIE
> 
> Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ: Նշեմ երեք բան միայն: «...Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան, Հայլուր» և այն, որ որևէ խոսք անգամ չի եղել այսօրվա հանրահավաքի վերաբերյալ: Եվ երրորդն ու ամենակարևորը: Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը պարտավոր է ներկայացնել օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն և ձայն տալ բոլոր կողմերին: Ժողովրավարական երկրներում հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը իշխանությունների հեռսուստատեսություն չէ և Հ1-ը պարտավոր է ներկայացնել նաև ՀՀՇ-ի և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների կարծիքն ու տեսանկյունը: Որքան էլ իշխանությունները չուզոն, նրանք հայ հասարակության մեջ փոքր թիվ չեն կազմում:


Ճիշտ ես նրանք քիչ չեն, համարյա 100 մոլորված հոգի, գնա հանրահավաքին ու տես ինչքան են  :Wink:

----------


## moj

՚Հայաստանի հանրապետության հաջորդ ընտրված նախագահի խնդիրը պետք է լինի լիարժեքորեն բացահայտել հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործը, որը խարան է մեր պետականության վրաՙ,- Ազատության հրապարակում ասաց Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը: Ըստ նրա` բացահայտելով այդ գործը` թեթեւակիորեն կմաքրվի այդ խարանը եւ ՚եթե ընտրվի Սեհպ Սարգսյանը, այդ գործի բացահայտումը մեռած էՙ: 

Նրա ելույթն ավելի շատ հոդվածի էր նման, որն նա անվանել էր ՚Իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելու եւ հաշիվ պահանջելու ժամանակըՙ: Նա անդրադարձավ երկրի տնտեսական իրավիճակին, գնահատականներ տվեց օլիգարխիկ համակարգին, որի ՚գլուխը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն է, նրան հաջորդողը Սերժ Սարգսյանն է, փոխվարչապետ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Արմեն Գեւորգյանը, նախարարներ, համայնքապետերՙ եւ այլն: 

Հենց նոր նա ավարտեց իր ելույթը: Մանրամասները կներկայացնենք քիչ ուշ: 


Տեսնես, որ հոկտեմբերի ողբերգությունը չլիներ սրանք ինչ էին խոսելու?

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց որ առաջադրում է իր թեկնածությունը 2008թ Նախագահի ընտրություններում: Նա հայտարարեց, որ 19.22 րոպեից իրեն համարում է ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու: 

 :LOL:  մենակ ինքը կարար իրան նախագահ համարեր 

Հետո ել ասում են արդար ու ազնիվ ընտրություններ, դե լավ թող ինքն իրեն համարի նախագահ, իսկ իսկական նախագահը կառավարի երկիրն ու զարգացնի, վերացնելով Լևոնի թողած ավերակները

----------


## Artgeo

> Ճիշտ ես նրանք քիչ չեն, համարյա 100 մոլորված հոգի, գնա հանրահավաքին ու տես ինչքան են


Դու գնա տես, որ Հ1 նայելով իրականությունից կտրված չլինես ու հայ ժողովրդի բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքը «100 մոլորված հոգի» չանվանես  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց որ առաջադրում է իր թեկնածությունը 2008թ Նախագահի ընտրություններում: Նա հայտարարեց, որ 19.22 րոպեից իրեն համարում է *ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու*:


Կողմնապահությունն էլ չափ ունի:
Թե քո համար թեկնածուն ու նախագահը նույն բանն ա՞:

----------


## moj

> Կողմնապահությունն էլ չափ ունի:
> Թե քո համար թեկնածուն ու նախագահը նույն բանն ա՞:


Թեկնածու լինելու կարգ կա սահմանված, իսկ եթե ինքն իրեն համարում է թեկնածու, նշանակում է, որ նախագահ նույնպես կհամարի  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Դու գնա տես, որ Հ1 նայելով իրականությունից կտրված չլինես ու հայ ժողովրդի բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքը «100 մոլորված հոգի» չանվանես


նկարներն իրար պետք չէին կպցնել առանց այն էլ երևում էր որ հարյուրից շատ են  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Խնդրեմ, եթե չեք կարողացել լսել, կարդալ կարող եք,վստահ եմ ուշադիր կարդալուց  ու հասկանալուց այդքան էլ հեռու չեք :  :Smile: 
հղումը `a1plus.am





> Այսպես էր իր ելույթը վերնագրել ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ եւ նախագահի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ով խոսքի սկզբից եւեթ հարկ համարեց զգուշացնել, որ տալու է զուտ քաղաքական գնահատականներ՝ հիմնված բացառապես պաշտոնական վիճակագրության եւ մամուլում հրապարակված տվյալների վրա.ՙԱյդ գնահատականները, հետեւաբար, իրավական ուժ չունեն եւ ամենեւին չեն սասանում ստորեւ հիշատակվելիք անձանց անմեղության կանխավարկածը։ Քանի դեռ չկան եւ չեն լինի դատական կարգով ընդունված վճիռներ՝ նրանք նույնքան անմեղ են, որքան այս հրապարակում կանգնածներից յուրաքանչյուրը՚,- ասաց Տեր Պետրոսյանը եւ բացատրեց քոչարյանական վարչախմբի կամ ռեժիմի էությունը. ՙԻմ ելույթում Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանությունը ես բնութագրել էի հետեւյալ խոսքերով. ՙՎերից վար կոռումպացված, հանցագործ մի վարչակազմ, որի հարաբերությունները կարգավորվում են ոչ թե օրենքներով, ոչ թե ժողովրդի կամքով, ոչ թե քաղաքական երկխոսությամբ, այլ քրեական աշխարհի կանոններով։ Այսինքն՝ լիովին մաֆիոզ, մինչեւ վերջին երանգը ստրուկտուրիզացված մի ռեժիմ, որը մեզ այսօր արդեն գլորել է երրորդ աշխարհի նմանատիպ ռեժիմների շարքը՚։ Դասական պետականագիտության տերմինոլոգիայում այդպիսի իշխանությունը կոչվում է ՙկլեպտոկրատիա՚, բառացի՝ ՙգողապետություն՚։ Սակայն ես կնախընտրեի ՙավազակապետություն՚ բառը, որն ավելի ճշգրիտ է արտահայտում հասկացության բովանդակությունը, քանի որ գողությունը անհատական հանցագործություն է, իսկ ավազակությունը՝ խմբային։ 
> Ո՞րն է, արդ, իշխանության ավազակապետական համակարգի գոյության իմաստը եւ հետապնդած նպատակը։ Դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթե ոչ իշխանության բոլոր լծակներին տիրող մարդկանց սահմանափակ խմբի բարօրության ապահովում՝ սեփական ժողովրդի անխնա հարստահարման եւ կեղեքման գնով։ Այդ ամենը ցինիկաբար քողարկվում է հայրենասիրության, պետական շահի, Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, Արցախի անկախության վերամբարձ կարգախոսներով։ Այնինչ, միանգամայն ակնհայտ է, որ հայրենիքը նրանց համար ընդամենը նվաճված տարածք է, կամ առավելագույնն՝ օբյեկտ, պետական շահ կոչեցյալը՝ ստորագույն անձնական շահախնդրություն, իսկ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումն ու Արցախի ազատագրումը՝ էժան մանրադրամ իրենց հակաօրինական ծրագրերի իրականացման գործում։ Նրանց ճարտասանության աստիճանն ուղիղ համեմատական է իրենց հափշտակած հարստության ծավալին։ Որքան շատ են խոսում հայրենասիրությունից, պետական շահից ու ժողովրդի բարօրությունից, այնքան շատ են կորզում նույն այդ ժողովրդի գրպանից՚,- գործող վարչախմբի էությունն է բացատրում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ ՙԱվազակապետական համակարգի կառուցվածքն ու հանգուցային օղակները Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանական համակարգը կառուցված է մոնոլիտ բուրգի սկզբունքով եւ հստակ սահմանված նվիրապետական-հիերարխիկ աստիճանակարգով։ Բուրգի գագաթը հանրապետության նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն է։ Երկրորդ տեղն զբաղեցնում է վարչապետ, ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում պաշտպանության նախարար Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Երրորդ տեղին հավակնում են փոխվարչապետ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը եւ նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Արմեն եւորգյանը։ Այնուհետեւ գալիս են նախարարների, փոխնախարարների, մարզպետների մեծագույն մասը, ինչպես նաեւ որոշ տխրահռչակ քաղաքապետեր ու թաղապետեր։ 
> Հանցավոր այս համակարգի գործունեությունն ապահովվում է մի քանի հանգուցային օղակների շնորհիվ։ Առաջին. Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավարը, որի ազդեցությունը հատկապես մեծ էր Արմեն Դարբինյանի եւ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի վարչապետության շրջանում, երբ փաստորեն Ալեքսան Հարությունյանն ու Արմեն եւորգյանն էին լուծում կադրային հարցերը, սահմանում առքուվաճառքի պայմանները, տնօրինում արտոնությունների շնորհումը, ապահովում ձեւական աճուրդների ու տենդերների անցկացումը։ Այսինքն, նրանք օժտված էին իրենց իրավասություներից դուրս գտնվող այնպիսի ֆունկցիաներով, որոնք կորզված էին կառավարության օրինական լիազորությունների շրջանակից։ Երկրորդ հանգուցային օղակը Արմեն Ավետիսյանի գլխավորած Մաքսային վարչությունն է, որի ֆունկցիան մաքսային վերահսկողության իրականացումից ու օրինական մաքսավճարների գանձումից վերածվել է համապետական մասշտաբի մաքսանենգության ֆունկցիայի։ Մաքսային վարչությունն է մոնոպոլիաների ձեւավորման, ներմուծվող ու արտահանվող ապրանքների քվոտաների բաշխման, գործարարներին անհավասար պայմանների մեջ դնելու, անցանկալի տնտեսական մրցակիցներին ասպարեզից դուրս մղելու եւ սնանկության հասցնելու մեքենան։ Թեւ ոչ նույն չափով, նշված նպատակներին ծառայում է նաեւ հարկային տեսչությունը, որի գործունեությունից տուժում են հատկապես մանր ու միջին մեծության ընկերություններն ու անհատ ձեռներեցները, քանի որ խոշոր հարկատուներն իրենց մուծումների մեծագույն մասը կատարելով բոլորովին այլ տեղ, ըստ էության, դուրս են այդ ծառայության իրավասությունների սահմաններից։ Երրորդ կարեւորագույն օղակը՝ դատախազության համակարգը, որ ղեկավարում է Աղվան Հովսեփյանը, ապահովում է ավազակապետական ռեժիմի իրավական անվտանգությունն ու անպատժելիությունը, քողարկում եւ պարտակում նրա բոլոր օրինախախտումներն ու հանցագործությունները, շինծու քրեական հետապնդումներով ահաբեկում եւ լռեցնում վարչախմբի հակառակորդներին ու ընդդիմախոսներին։ 
> Ռեժիմի կենսագործունեությունն ապահովող չորրորդ հանգուցային օղակի դերում հանդես է գալիս Կենտրոնական բանկը, որի վարած ֆինանսական քաղաքականությունը, մասնավորապես՝ դրամի արժեւորման կասկածելի գործընթացը, կործանում է երկրի առանց այդ էլ խղճուկ արդյունաբերությունը, էապես սահմանափակում տեղական ապրանքների արտահանման հնարավորությունները եւ մսխում արտասահմանյան տրանսֆերների ռեալ արժեքի ավելի քան 40 տոկոսը, որը մտնում է ներկրող մոնոպոլիստների եւ նրանց հովանավորող պետական պաշտոնյաների գրպանը։ Բացի այդ, Կենտրոնական բանկի վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող բանկային համակարգն իրականացնում է ռեժիմի ֆինանսական հոսքերը եւ հանցավոր ճանապարհով ձեռքբերված հսկայական գումարների օրինականացման գործը։ 
> Եւ վերջապես, հինգերորդ հանգուցային օղակը՝ հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը, Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի գլխավորությամբ, ապահովում է հանցավոր վարչախմբի պրոպագանդիստական պաշտպանությունն ու ջանասիրաբար իրականացնում նրա ընդդիմախոսների ու քաղաքական հակառակորդների վարկաբեկման ստորագույն գործը։ Այդ հարցում նրանից հետ չեն մնում նաեւ պետության ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ազդեցության տակ գտնվող մի քանի այլ հեռուստաալիքներ եւ տպագիր մամուլի օրգաններ։ 
> Ռեժիմի ձեւավորման եւ զարգացման ընթացքը 
> Հանցավոր այս ռեժիմը ձեւավորվել է ոչ միանգամից։ Նրա սկզբնավորումն ուղղակիորեն կապված է 1999 թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության հետ։ Նման համակարգի գոյությունն անհնար էր Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի եւ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի քաղաքական դաշինքի առկայության պայմաններում, քանի որ Խորհրդարանի մեծամասնությունը եւ կառավարությունը գտնվում էր նրանց լիակատար հսկողության տակ։ Իսկ սա մի այնպիսի լուրջ հակակշիռ էր, որը ոչ միայն անհնար էր դարձնում նախագահի կողմից որեւէ օրինախախտում, այլեւ վերջինիս լիազորությունները հավասարեցնում Անգլիայի թագուհու կարգավիճակի։ Հոկտեմբերյան սպանդն էր, ահա, այն գլխավոր հանգրվանը, որը բացեց քոչարյանական ռեժիմի ձեւավորման ու զարգացման լայնահուն ճանապարհը։ 
> Այդ եղեռնագործությունից հետո՝ մնացածն, ինչպես ասում են, տեխնիկայի հարց էր։ Հետագա մի քանի ամիսների ընթացքում, հաղթահարելով ապրած կարճատեւ խուճապը եւ ամրապնդելով իր դիրքերը, քոչարյանական վարչախումբն ազատվեց իր հանցավոր գործունեությանը խոչընդոտող բոլոր օտար մարմիններից՝ վարչապետ Արամ Սարգսյանից, Պաշտպանության նախարար Վաղարշակ Հարությունյանից, գլխավոր դատախազ Բորիս Նազարյանից, Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Ալբերտ Բազեյանից, ինչպես նաեւ Հանրապետական ու ՀԺԿ-ական մնացյալ բոլոր նախարարներից ու պաշտոնյաններից՝ Վահան Շիրխանյան, Լեւոն Բարխուդարյան, Սմբատ Այվազյան, Շահեն Կարամանուկյան, Զավեն եւորգյան, Լեոնիդ Հակոբյան, եղամ Հարությունյան, Էդուարդ Սիմոնյանց, Անդրանիկ Քոչարյան, Տիգրան Հակոբյան, Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյան, Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան, Արմեն Եղիազարյան, Արտակ Զեյնալյան եւ ուրիշներ։

----------


## Լէգնա

Լուրջ ձեւափոխման-տրանսֆորմացիայի ենթարկվեց նաեւ նախագահական իշխանության գլխավոր հակակշիռը՝ Ազգային ժողովը, ինչը տեղի ունեցավ այն բանից հետո, երբ նրա Հանրապետական ու ՀԺԿ-ական մեծամասնության (այլ կերպ՝ ՙՄիասնություն՚ դաշինքի) բազմաթիվ պատեհապաշտ ներկայացուցիչներ, դավաճանելով իրենց նահատակված առաջնորդներին, հավատարմության երդում տվին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին։ Խորհրդարանն, այդպիսով, քաղաքական մարմնից վերածվեց ամորֆ, գաղափարազուրկ, ստորաքարշ ժողովարանի, դառնալով նախագահական իշխանության պարզ կցորդն ու հլու կամակատարը։ Ռեժիմը վերջնական կատարելության հասավ այս տարվա խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների եւ վարչապետի պաշտոնում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտնվելու շնորհիվ։ Այսօր մենք արդեն գործ ունենք լիովին մոնոլիտ, բացարձակապես անվերահսկելի եւ քրեական պարտավորություններով համաձուլված իշխանական փակ համակարգի հետ։ 
Ռեժիմի գործունեության տնտեսական հետեւանքները Քոչարյանական ռեժիմի գործունեության ծանրագույն հետեւանքը Հայաստանի տնտեսական համակարգի ձեւախեղումն է։ Այն ոչ մի կապ չունի ո՜չ սոցիալիզմի, ո՜չ ֆեոդալիզմի, ո՜չ իսկ անվանապես հռչակված կապիտալիզմի հետ, եւ ավելի շուտ հիշեցնում է թաթար-մոնղոլական տիպի խանական համակարգ։ Օրուգիշեր թմբկահարվող լիբերալ տնտեսությունը մեր երկրում սոսկ ֆիկցիա է, քանի որ տնտեսական բնագավառում ամեն ինչ կարգավորվում է ոչ թե շուկայական հարաբերություններով, այլ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած խունտայի կամքով ու հրահանգներով։ 
Նախագահի ու վարչապետի փակ գրասենյակներում են որոշվում սեփականության բաշխման, պետական գույքի եւ հողի վաճառքի, մենաշնորհային արտոնությունների շնորհման, աճուրդների եւ տենդերների կազմակերպման, արտահանման եւ ներմուծման քվոտաների սահմանման, ընդհուպ մինչեւ լիցենզիաների տրամադրման եւ հողահատկացումների ու շինարարական աշխատանքների թույլտվության հարցերը։ Այսինքն՝ հիմնովին խախտված են կապիտալիստական կամ շուկայական տնտեսության երեք ամենագլխավոր սկզբունքները՝ հավասար հնարավորությունների ընձեռումը, ազատ մրցակցության ապահովումը եւ սեփականության անձեռնմխելիության երաշխավորումը։ 
Այլապես աշխարհի ո՞ր երկրում կարելի էր պատկերացնել, որ ՙՊԱԶ՚-ի մի սովորական վարորդ մեկ-երկու տարում այնքան կարող է հարստանալ, որ ընդունակ լինի տասնյակ միլիոնավոր դոլարի ներդրումներ կատարել, ասեն է, ոչ թե իր հայրենի Արցախի, այլ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների տնտեսությունում։ Կամ՝ 25-ամյա մի երիտասարդ, համալսարանն ավարտելուց 2-3 տարի անց, կարող է դառնալ Հայաստանի 10 ամենահարուստ գործարարներից մեկը։ 
Պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունը տարեցտարի Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման վագրային թռիչքներ է արձանագրում, որոնք արտահայտվում են համախառն ներքին արդյունքի աճի երկնիշ թվերով։ Սակայն լուրջ տնտեսագետների ուսումնասիրություններից պարզվում է, որ այդ ցուցանիշները, մեղմ ասած, չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը, եւ տարեկան աճն իրականում չի գերազանցում 3-4 տոկոսը։ Ո՞րն է, արդ, երկնիշ թվերի հայտնության գաղտնիքը։ 
Բանից պարզվում է, ոչ մի գաղտնիք էլ չկա. տնտեսական աճի թվերը ուղիղ համեմատական են արտասահմանյան տրանսֆերների դինամիկային։ Այսինքն՝ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն աճում է այնքան, որքան ավելանում են այդ տրանսֆերները, որոնց ծավալն այս տարի արդեն կհասնի 2 միլիարդ դոլարի։ Դա նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը եթե զարգանում է իսկ, ապա զարգանում է Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս, գլխավորապես Ռուսաստան պանդխտած հարյուրհազարավոր հայ աշխատավորների մկանային էներգիայի հաշվին։ Պատահական չէր նախորդ ելույթում իմ հնչեցրած այն միտքը, որ Հայաստանի միակ կապիտալն այսօր աշխատուժի արտահանումն է։ 
Ցավալիորեն, հիմնականում օտարների ձեռքում գտնվող հանքային, էներգետիկ եւ հեռահաղորդակցային ընկերությունները դեռեւս Հայաստանին որեւէ ռեալ շահույթ չեն ապահովում, բացի աշխատավարձից եւ սոցիալական հարկի մուծումներից։ 
Պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունը կեղծ է նաեւ մի այլ առումով։ Հանցագործաբար թաքցվում են Հայաստան ներկրվող մենաշնորհային ապրանքների, մասնավորապես բենզինի ծավալները։ Դեռեւս 1997թ. աշնանը Հայաստանն արդեն ներմուծում էր ամսական 30.000 տոննա բենզին։ 2002 թվականից սկսած, ըստ վիճակագրական տվյալների, բենզինի ներկրման ամսական ծավալները կազմում են ընդամենը 12.000 – 15.000 տոննա՝ ծիծաղելի մի թիվ, եթե հաշվի առնենք ավտոմեքենաների թվի անընդհատ աճը։ Իրականում, սակայն, ամեն ամիս հանրապետություն է ներմուծվում ավելի քան 50.000 տոննա բենզին։ Սա այլ կերպ, քան մեծագույն ձեռնածություն, պետական մաքսանենգություն կամ դարի հանցագործություն չի կարելի անվանել, որը, կասկածից վեր է, հետագայում դառնալու է բազմաթիվ խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովների եւ դատական մարմինների քննության առարկա։ Մոտավորապես նույնն է վիճակը նաեւ մենաշնորհային այլ ապրանքների ներմուծման պարագայում։ 
Մասնավորապես, մի այդպիսի մախինացիա էլ կապված է ղազախական գազի խոշոր ծավալների ներմուծման հետ, որն արտացոլված չէ վիճակագրական պաշտոնագրերում։ Շատերի, այդ թվում՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ տնտեսագետների կողմից փաստվում է, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսության մի զգալի հատված ստվերային է։ Իմ կարծիքով, սակայն, սա պարզ եւֆիմիզմ կամ մեղմասացություն է։ ուցե ասածս կարող է պարադոքսալ հնչել, բայց ես պնդում եմ, որ մեր երկրում իրականում ստվերային տնտեսություն չկա։ 
Ստվերայինն այն տնտեսությունն է, որը տարբեր պատճառներով դուրս է մնում իշխանության վերահսկողության սահմաններից, եւ այդ երեւույթն այս կամ այն չափով առկա է բոլոր, այդ թվում՝ ամենազարգացած եւ օրինապահ երկրներում։ Մինչդեռ Հայաստանի իշխանական համակարգն այնքան կազմակերպված ու հզոր է, որ նրա հսկողությունից ոչինչ չի վրիպում, այսինքն՝ հանցավոր տնտեսական գործունեության բոլոր դրսեւորումները կառավարվում են նրա կողմից։ 
Հետեւաբար, սա ոչ թե ստվերային տնտեսություն է, այլ համատարած թալան կամ պետական ռեկետ, որի պատճառով Հայաստանում գոյանում է երկու բյուջե՝ մեկը պաշտոնապես հայտարարվածը, մյուսը՝ իշխանությունների գրպանում հայտնվածը։ Ընդ որում՝ դատելով հաշվարկներից, երկրորդ բյուջեն անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ է առաջինից։

----------


## Լէգնա

Վերջին հինգ տարիների ընթացքում հանցավոր վարչախումբը ժողովրդից հափշտակել է առնվազն 3-4 միլիարդ դոլար։ Եթե այդ գումարը ներդրվեր Հայաստանում, մենք այսօր որակապես ուրիշ երկիր կունենայինք, իսկ եթե ներդրվեր Արցախում, ապա վերջինս արդեն անկախ կլիներ։ Ձեզ չձանձրացնելու համար սահմանափակելով ելույթիս այս հատվածը, հարկ եմ համարում, սակայն, կատարել երկու լրացուցիչ նկատառում։ Առաջին՝ չեմ կարծում, թե բարեխիղճ պրոֆեսիոնալներից կազմված վիճակագրական վարչությունը կեղծ տվյալներ է ներկայացնում կառավարությանը։ 
Կեղծիքը կատարվում եւ վարչության ներկայացրած տվյալները պրոպագանդիստական նպատակներով սրբագրվում են իշխանության վերին օղակներում, ինչպես արվում էր ստալինյան եւ բրեժնեւյան ժամանակներում։ Եւ երկրորդ՝ ինձ զարմացնում է Արժույթի միջազգային հիմնադրամի եւ Համաշխարհային բանկի երեւանյան գրասենյակների աշխատակիցների պահվածքը, որոնք չէին կարող չնկատել Հայաստանի տնտեսական կյանքում կատարվող ահռելի զեղծարարություններն ու վիճակագրական աճպարարությունները։ Նրանց պաշտոնական զեկույցներում ներկայացված վիճակն, ըստ էության, համընկնում է Հայաստանի իշխանական պրոպագանդայի մատուցած իլիլիական պատկերին։ Այլ է պարագան, սակայն, ներքին օգտագործման համար պատրաստված նրանց կիսագաղտնի զեկույցներում, որոնցում այս կամ այն չափով բացահայտված են Հայաստանի տնտեսական ոլորտի համարյա բոլոր արատավոր երեւույթները, մասնավորապես բենզինի ներկրման հետ կապված ձեռնածությունը։ 
Վարչախմբի քաղաքականության սոցիալական հետեւանքները Հեռուստաէկրաններին պատկերվող վիրտուալ աշխարհի, երկնիշ տնտեսական ցուցանիշների եւ Երեւանի կենտրոնի տպավորիչ կառուցապատման ֆոնի վրա, փորձագետներն, այդ թվում՝ միջազգային, Հայաստանի բնակչության կենսամակարդակի որակական փոփոխություն չեն արձանագրում։ Այս երեւույթի մասնագիտական բացատրությունները, որքան էլ տրամաբանական, հեռու են համոզիչ, առավել եւս սպառիչ լինելուց։ Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ սոցիալական բեւեռացումը ոչ թե մեղմանում, այլ գնալով խորանում է, այսինքն՝ հարուստներն ավելի են հարստանում, իսկ աղքատներն՝ ավելի աղքատանում։ Մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնի շքեղ խանութներից, ռեստորաններից, ժամանակակից բնակարաններից օգտվում են բնակչության ոչ ավելի, քան 5 տոկոսը։ Ժողովրդի մեծագույն մասը, գլխավորապես մարզային քաղաքներում եւ գյուղական վայրերում, մատնված է լիակատար թշվառության ու ամենօրյա գոյապայքարի։ Կիսադատարկ գյուղեր ու ցաքուցրիվ ընտանիքներ. ահա սա է Հայաստանի իրական պատկերը։ Ասվեց արդեն, որ երկրի բնակչության գլխավոր եկամուտը արտերկրից կատարված դրամական փոխանցումները կամ տրանսֆերներն են, որոնց ծավալի շուրջ 40 տոկոսը, դոլարի կուրսի անշեղ անկման պատճառով, այլեւս չի հասնում իր հասցեատերերին։ Ուստի տրանսֆերների տարեցտարի աճող ծավալներն ամենեւին բնակչության կենսամակարդակի բարելավում չեն նշանակում։ Կա նաեւ հարցի մի այլ կողմ. պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն՝ արտերկրից կատարված դրամական փոխանցումների 80 տոկոսը ծախսվում է ներմուծվող ապրանքների սպառման վրա։ Այսինքն՝ այդ կապիտալը, որն ընթացիկ տարվա կտրվածքով արդեն կազմում է շուրջ 2 միլիարդ դոլար, ինչ ճանապարհով մտնում, նույն ճանապարհով էլ դուրս է գալիս Հայաստանից, ինչը նշանակում է, որ այն էական ազդեցություն չի գործում երկրի տնտեսության զարգացման վրա։ 
Չի կարելի ուրանալ, անշուշտ, որ աշխատավարձերը, թոշակները եւ նպաստները, համենայնդեպս, աճում են։ Բայց երբ հաշվի ենք առնում վերջին 10 տարիների ընթացքում արձանագրված գների թանկացումը, ապա ժողովրդի դրամական եկամուտների մեծացման էֆեկտը հավասարվում է զրոյի։ Այսօր մեր երկրում 100 դոլարն ունի նույն գնողունակությունը, ինչ տաս տարի առաջվա 20-25 դոլարը։ Չկա լայն սպառման որեւէ ապրանք կամ ծառայություն, որն այսօր ավելի էժան լինի, քան 10 տարի առաջ։ Քանի որ ընթացիկ տարվա պաշտոնական տվյալները դեռ ամփոփված չեն, ես ստիպված եմ բավարարվել 1997 եւ 2006 թվականների համեմատությամբ։ Ըստ այդմ՝ վերջին տաս տարիների ընթացքում բենզինը թանկացել է 2,2 անգամ, դիզվառելիքը՝ 2 անգամ, էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագինը՝ 40 տոկոսով, սառը ջրամատակարարումը՝ 3,5 անգամ, հեռախոսավարձը՝ 3,5 անգամ, տավարի եւ ոչխարի միսը՝ շուրջ 50 տոկոսով, կենդանական յուղը՝ 28 տոկոսով, բուսական յուղը՝ 57 տոկոսով, կաթը՝ 52 տոկոսով, ցորենի ալյուրից պատրաստված հացը՝ 2 անգամ։ 
Իսկ երբ գներն արտահայտում ենք դոլարային արժեքով, ապա ապրանքների թանկացման պատկերը շատ ավելի ցցուն է դառնում։ Չնայած տնտեսության ՙբուռն վերելքին՚ եւ աճի տեմպերի երկնիշ ցուցանիշներին, անգամ պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն, արտագաղթը ոչ միայն չի դադարում, այլեւ շարունակում է պահպանվել տարեկան շուրջ 25000 մարդու սահմաններում։ Վերջին շրջանում իշխանություններն ու նրանց պրոպագանդիստական մարմինները ցնծությամբ թմբկահարում են մանավանդ այն փաստը, որ գործազուրկների թիվը Հայաստանում իջել է 60 հազարի։ ործազուրկ չեն համարվում, անշուշտ, արտագնա աշխատանքի մեկնած շուրջ կես միլիոն հայաստանցի քաղաքացիները։ Այնպես որ, եթե վերոհիշյալ 60 հազար մարդն էլ բռնի գաղթի ճամփան, ապա մեր երկրում այլեւս գործազուրկ չի մնա։ Հայաստանն, այսպիսով, կդառնա աշխարհի միակ պետությունը, որը 100 տոկոսով հաղթահարած կլինի այդ համատարած սոցիալական չարիքը։

----------


## Լէգնա

Բարոյա-հոգեբանական հետեւանքները Քոչարյանական ռեժիմի գործունեության ամենացավալի հետեւանքներից մեկն, ակներեւաբար, երկրում ստեղծված անառողջ բարոյական մթնոլորտն է։ Անկախության առաջին տասնամյակի ոգեւորության, ազատության, հպարտության զգացումը փոխարինվել է վախի, ստրկամտության, հուսահատության, ատելության զգացումով։ Բարքերի անկումը հասել է այն աստիճանի, որ այլեւս հասարակական չարիք չեն դիտվում քաղքենիությունը, կաշառակերությունը, ընչաքաղցությունը, սուտը, մատնությունը, կարիերիզմը եւ ստորաքարշությունը։ Ռեժիմի անբարո գործունեության արդյունքում առաջին պլան են մղվել մարդ-արարածի ամենաստորին բնազդները։ Դրանով ահռելի հարված է հասցվել ազնվության, արդարության, պարկեշտության, ինքնազոհության վերաբերյալ մեր ժողովրդի մոտ ավանդաբար ձեւավորված պատկերացումներին։ Ժողովուրդը կորցրել է հավատը պետական ինստիտուտների, օրենքի, քաղաքական գործիչների, կուսակցությունների, մինչեւ իսկ բարոյական հեղինակությունների նկատմամբ։ Չքացել է մարդկանց բնական կապվածությունը հայրենի հողին։ Հայրենիքը, տունը, նույնիսկ ընտանիքը լքելու երեւույթը դարձել է առօրյա եւ սովորական։ Հասարակությունը վերածվել է, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նրան վերածել են կասկածամիտ, թերահավատ, իդեալազուրկ, հուսահատ զանգվածի, ինչը չափազանց հեղհեղուկ ատաղձ է հզոր պետություն կերտելու տեսակետից։ Մի կողմից հիացմունքով, մյուս կողմից ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի հպարտ, եռանդուն ու լավատես էր պատերազմի, կամ եթե կուզեք ցրտի ու մթի տարիներին, քան այսօր։ Իսկ դա հույս է ներշնչում, որ նա անպայման կվերագտնի իր արժանապատվությունը եւ կրկին տեր կկանգնի իր երկրին ու ապագային։ Իրավական եւ քաղաքական հետեւանքները 
Իրավական հետեւանքներ ասելով՝ ես առաջին հերթին նկատի ունեմ դատական իշխանության անկախության լիակատար ոչնչացումը։ Դա ապացուցելու համար, եթե չլինեին անգամ այլ փաստարկներ, որոնք, ի դեպ, չափազանց առատ են, բավական էր, թեկուզ, Պարգեւ Օհանյանի հետ այս օրերին կապված ամենաթարմ իրադարձությունը։ Տաս տարվա ընթացքում, ի խախտումն միակուռ համակարգի կանոնների, վերջապես գտնվեց մի դատավոր, որը համարձակվեց արդարացման վճիռ կայացնել, եւ հանրապետության նախագահի ձեռքով անմիջապես հեռացվեց զբաղեցրած պաշտոնից։ Ինչ վերաբերում է իրավապահ մյուս մարմիններին՝ դատախազությանը, ոստիկանությանը, անվտանգության ծառայություններին, ապա դրանք վաղուց վերածվել են ռեժիմին հավատարմորեն սպասարկող պատժիչ մեքենայի։ 
Գտնվելով հանրապետության նախագահի եւ վարչապետի լիակատար հսկողության տակ, այդ մարմիններն այսօր օրինակելի ստորաքարշությամբ ու ծառայամտությամբ իրականացնում են երկու ֆունկցիա. առաջին՝ կոծկել, թաքցնել, պարտակել ռեժիմի ահավոր հանցագործությունները՝ կաշառակերությունը, թալանը, նույնիսկ ահաբեկչություններն ու սպանությունները, եւ երկրորդ՝ ահաբեկել ու քրեական հետապնդումների ենթարկել իշխանությունների քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական հակառակորդներին։ Նրանց գործունեության գլխավոր մեթոդը բոլոր ակտիվ քաղաքացիների, այդ թվում՝ այս հրապարակում կանգնածներից շատերի վերաբերյալ, այսպես կոչված, կոմպրոմատներ հավաքելն ու հատուկ թղթապանակներ (դոսիեներ) կազմելն է։ Ընդ որում, այդ նպատակով գործի է դրվում ստալինյան բռնապետության ողջ զինանոցը՝ մատնությունը, անստորագիր ահազանգերը (այլ կերպ՝ անոնիմկաները), անօրինական հեռախոսալսումները, իրեղեն ապացույցների կեղծումը, բռնությամբ ցուցմունքներ եւ ինքնախոստովանական հայտարարություններ կորզելու պրակտիկան, բացառապես մեկ մարդու ցուցմունքով կայացած դատավարությունները եւ այլն։ Հայաստանում չկա մի մարդ, որն այս կամ այն չափով ենթարկված չլինի թվարկված անօրինականություններից գոնե մեկին։ 
Բոլորովին մի՜ կասկածեք. անձնական թղթապանակներ են կազմված բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչների, պատգամավորների, տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտների, մեծ ու փոքր գործարարների, դասախոսների, բժիշկների, մտավորականների վերաբերյալ։ 
Չվստահելով իրենց ենթականերին, երկրի ղեկավարները գործեր են կազմել նաեւ պետական բոլոր պաշտոնյաների վրա՝ նրանց մշտական շանտաժի տակ պահելու եւ հավատարմորեն ռեժիմին ծառայեցնելու նպատակով։ Ռեժիմի հավատարիմ ծառաներ ասելով, ես նկատի չունեմ, ամենեւին, դատական եւ իրավապահ համակարգերի, ինչպես նաեւ պետական ապարատի միջին եւ ստորին օղակների տասնյակ հազարավոր ազնիվ ու բարեխիղճ պաշտոնյաներին։ Նրանք նույնքան ստորացված, նվաստացած ու խռոված են անտանելի վարչախմբից, որքան մեր ողջ ժողովուրդը։ Եթե այսօր նրանք, այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառով, դեռ այդ զգացումները չեն արտահայտում, ապա ժողովրդական ալիքի բարձրացմանը զուգընթաց, միահամուռ կերպով կմիանան ժողովրդին, ինչպես դա արեցին 1988 թվականին սկսված համազգային շարժման ժամանակ։ 
Իրավական հետեւանքներից շատ ավելի սոսկալի են ներկա իշխանությունների գործունեության քաղաքական հետեւանքները։ Մեծ հայրենասերներ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Սերժ Սարգսյանի, Վարդան Օսկանյանի վարած հանճարեղ ներքին եւ արտաքին քաղաքականության շնորհիվ Հայաստանն արդեն իսկ հայտնվել է համաշխարհային զարգացման հիմնական մայրուղուց շեղված, իզգոյ կամ մերժյալ պետության կարգավիճակում, իր հաստատուն տեղն զբաղեցնելով երրորդ աշխարհի նմանատիպ պետությունների շարքում։ Դա ոչ միայն քայքայում է, առանց այդ էլ, անբարենպաստ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակում գոյատեւելու դատապարտված հայոց պետականության հիմքերը, այլեւ հղի է ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում մեր դիրքերն զգալիորեն թուլացնելու վտանգով։ 
Կոռումպացված, ավտորիտար, բռնատիրական, եւ այդու արտաքուստ հզոր թվացող, բայց սեփական ժողովուրդների համար ատելի դարձած պետություններն իրականում ամենաթույլ պետություններն են։ (Հեռուն չգնալու համար բավական է հիշեցնել շաբաթների ընթացքում մեր իսկ աչքի առջեւ կործանված իրաքյան պետության օրինակը)։ Եւ ընդհակառակը, անհամեմատ ավելի հզոր են իրավական, ժողովրդավար, ազատ, իրենց ժողոուրդների վստահությունը վայելող պետությունները։ Առաջիկա նախագահական ընտրություններում կա՜ այդպիսի պետություն ստեղծելու հնարավորություն, եւ այս անգամ հայ ժողովուրդն այդ հնարավորությունը կորցնելու իրավունք չունի։ Ռեժիմի գործունեությունն ունի նաեւ բազմաթիվ այլ աղետաբեր հետեւանքներ, որոնք դրսեւորվում են, մասնավորապես, մշակույթի, կրթության, ժողովրդի հոգեւոր դաստիարակության բնագավառներում, սակայն, ժամանակի սղության պատճառով, դրանց մասին, թերեւս հնարավորություն կունենամ խոսելու այլ առիթներով։ Իսկ այժմ ժամանակն է անդրադառնալ օրվա գլխավոր խորհրդին՝ 1999 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ողբերգությանը։

----------


## Լէգնա

*Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի խորհուրդը* 

Ասվեց արդեն, որ Հայաստանի ներկա հանցավոր իշխանական համակարգի ձեւավորման սկիզբն ուղղակիորեն կապված է 1999 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության հետ։ Չնայած անցած ութ տարիներին արտահայտված հազարավոր գնահատականներին ու վերլուծություններին, ինձ թվում է, այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ իրադարձության էությունը դեռեւս ամենայն խորությամբ չի լուսաբանված։ Հայ ժողովրդի եւ Հայոց պետականության շուրջ երեքհազարամյա պատմության մեջ հոկտեմբերի 27-ը հիշեցնող միայն երեք նախադեպ է արձանագրվել։ 705 թվականին Նախճավան քաղաքի եւ մոտակա Խրամ ավանի եկեղեցիներում արաբները ողջակիզեցին հայ նախարարների ողջ ավագանուն։ 1915 թվականի ապրիլի 24-ին երիտթուրքերը գլխատեցին արեւմտահայ քաղաքական եւ մտավորական ընտրանուն։ Իսկ 1930-ական թվականներին Ստալինը ոչնչացրեց Հայաստանի ղեկավարության եւ մտավորականության ամենակարկառուն դեմքերին։ Սակայն տվյալ պարագայում համեմատությունը սոսկ արտաքին է ու մակերեսային։ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի սպանդը վերոհիշյալ եղեռնագործություններից արմատապես տարբերվում է նրանով, որ իրականացվել է ոչ թե օտարների, այլ հայերի իսկ ձեռքով։ 
Մինչեւ բուն նյութին անցնելը, ավելորդ չեմ համարում ձեր ուշադրությանը ներկայացնել հուշապատմական մի պատառիկ։ Խորհրդարանական մղձավանջի հաջորդ առավոտյան ինձ զանգահարեցին Պաշտպանության նախարարությունից, հրավիրելով մասնակցել բանակի ղեկավարության եւ քաղաքական ուժերի միջեւ նախատեսված մի խորհրդակցության։ Ես կտրականապես մերժեցի, եւ խոսակիցներիս խստորեն սաստելով, ասացի մոտավորապես հետեւյալը. ՙԲանակի ի՞նչ գործն է խառնվել քաղաքականությանը եւ միջամտել երկրի ներքին գործերին։ 
Դուք բոլորովին ուրիշ առաքելություն ունեք, այն է՝ ապահովել Հայաստանի սահմանների անվտանգությունը եւ կանխել երկրին սպառնացող վտանգները՚։ 
Չբավարարվելով այդքանով, ես անմիջապես հրապարակեցի մի հայտարարություն՝ կոչ անելով համախմբվել նախագահի շուրջ եւ միասնաբար հաղթահարել ծագած ճգնաժամը։ Դրանից հետո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը զանգահարեց ինձ եւ շնորհակալություն հայտնեց այդ առթիվ։ Դա իշխանափոխությունից հետո իմ եւ Քոչարյանի առաջին ու վերջին խոսակցությունն էր։ Իմ մտահոգությունն այդ պահին ոչ թե նախագահի դիրքի ամրապնդումն էր, այլ քաոսից խուսափելու եւ Ադրբեջանի հնարավոր ագրեսիվ նկրտումները կանխելու անհրաժեշտությունը։ աղտնիք չէ, որ Արցախյան պատերազմում հայկական կողմի ձեռքբերած հաջողությունները մեծապես պայմանավորված էին իշխանության Մութալիբովից - Էլչիբեյին եւ Էլչիբեյից - Ալիեւին անցման շրջանների քաոսային ու գրեթե անիշխանական իրավիճակներով։ 
Ուստի Ադրբեջանը չէր կարող չմտածել Հայաստանի նմանօրինակ վիճակից օգտվելու հնարավորության մասին։ Այսքանն՝ իմիջիայլոց։ Իսկ այժմ վերադառնանք օրվա ողբերգական թեմային։ 
Առաջին հայացքից բոլորին թվում էր, թե հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործի բացահայտումն առանձնապես դժվարություն չպետք է ներկայացնի։ Ոճրագործությունը կատարվել էր հարյուրավոր պատգամավորների եւ միլիոնավոր հեռուստադիտողների աչքի առջեւ, բուն կատարողները ոչ միայն հայտնի էին, այլեւ կալանավորված, ուստի անհնար էր պատկերացնել, թե ի՞նչը պիտի խանգարեր անաչառ քննությանն ու դատավարության ընթացքին։ Այս ամենը, սակայն, միայն առաջին հայացքից։ Շատ շուտով մենք ազգովին ականատեսը եղանք չափազանց արտառոց մի երեւույթի։ Հանրապետության նախագահն, իր բացահայտ միջամտություններով, ոչ միայն ամեն ինչ արեց հետաքննության եւ դատավարության բնականոն ընթացքը խոչընդոտելու ուղղությամբ, այլեւ փաստորեն վիժեցրեց դավադրության հնարավոր կազմակերպիչների բացահայտման գործը։ Նման հնչեղություն ունեցող ոճրագործությունների պարագայում ամենուրեք, հասարակական կարծիքի տրամաբանությամբ, կասկածները սովորաբար ընկնում են իշխանությունների վրա։ Ուստի երկրի նախագահն ամենաշահագրգռվածը պետք է լիներ հեռացնելու համար իրենից այդ կասկածները։ Եթե նա չուներ որեւէ այլ մոտիվացիա, ապա պետք է բացարձակ ազատություն տար քննչական եւ դատական մարմիններին, հրավիրեր աշխարհի լավագույն փորձագետներին եւ ապահովեր դատավարության լիակատար հրապարակայնությունն ու թափանցիկությունը։ Սակայն տեղի ունեցավ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Նախագահը զինվորական դատախազին արգելեց հանդես գալ խորհրդարանում, իսկ հետո ընդհանրապես հեռացրեց գործի վարույթից; աշխատանքից ազատեց գլխավոր դատախազ Բորիս Նազարյանին, նրա փոխարեն նշանակելով ռեժիմի հավատարիմ գործիք Աղվան Հովսեփյանին; հրապարակային ճնշումներ բանեցրեց տուժող կողմի պաշտպանների վրա, նրանցից մեկին մասնավորապես կոչելով ՙբոմժ՚; վերեւների թելադրանքով դատարանը կարճեց կազմակերպիչների գծով գլխավոր կասկածյալ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի գործը; որից հետո համաներման պատրվակով ազատ արձակեց նաեւ վեց այլ ամբաստանյալների եւ այլն։ Այսինքն, կամա թե ակամա, Քոչարյանը բոլոր կասկածներն ուղղեց իր դեմ, ինչը նշանակում է, որ այդպիսի ռիսկի գնալու համար նա լուրջ պատճառներ պետք է ունենար։ 
Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործում դատարանների թույլ տված ամենակոպիտ օրինախախտումները հետեւյալ երկուսն են. Առաջին. 2001 թվականի հունիսի 12-ին ընդունված համաներման օրենքում հստակորեն նշված էր, որ այն չէր տարածվում դատաքննությունն սկսված գործերի վրա։ Եւ քանի որ, ինչպես հայտնի է, հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործով դատաքննությունն սկսված էր, ապա այդ օրենքը չէր կարող կիրառվել տվյալ գործով մեղադրվող անձանց նկատմամբ։ Հետեւաբար, դատավոր Ուզունյանը, համաներման կիրառմամբ կարճելով վեց ամբաստանյալների գործերը, թույլ է տվել օրենքի աններելի խախտում, ինչը, բնականաբար չէր կարող չազդել դատավարության հետագա ընթացքի վրա։ 
Երկրորդ. Օրենքի շատ ավելի աղաղակող ոտնահարմամբ մի այլ դատավոր կարճել է Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի գործը՝ հիմք ընդունելով Նաիրի Հունանյանի մերկապարանոց հայտարարությունն այն մասին, թե իբր վերջինիս դեմ տրված ցուցմունքներն իրենից կորզվել են խոշտանգումների միջոցով։ Սակայն, Հարությունյանի գործն այդպիսի հիմնավորմամբ կարճելուց առաջ, դատարանը պարտավոր էր խոշտանգումների փաստն ապացուցել դատավճռով եւ խոշտանգողներին ենթարկել համապատասխան պատիժների՝ մի բան, որ չի արվել։ Հետեւաբար, Հարությունյանի գործը կարճվել է ապօրինաբար, ինչը նշանակում է, որ Հունանյանի բոլոր ցուցմունքները դեռեւս ուժի մեջ են՝ ցուցմունքներ, որոնցում Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը ներկայանում է որպես կազմակերպիչների գծով հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործի գլխավոր կասկածյալ եւ հանգուցային ֆիգուր։ 
Չեմ կարծում, թե հիշյալ դատավորներն այնքան արհեստավարժ չէին, որ չհասկանային իրենց կայացրած վճիռների անօրինականությունը։ Եթե, այդպես լինելով, նրանք այնուամենայնիվ վտանգել են իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ համբավը եւ հետագա կարիերան, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ կա՜մ ենթարկվել են ճնշումների, կա՜մ էլ առաջնորդվել այլ շարժառիթներով։ Երկու դեպքում էլ, սակայն, միեւնույն է, նրանք վաղ թե ուշ պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առաջ։ 
Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը հավերժ մնալու է որպես Հայոց պետականության գլխին կախված ամոթալի խարան, ինչը կարելի կլինի որոշ չափով մեղմել միայն գործի լիակատար բացահայտման դեպքում։ Ուստի այդ խնդրի լուծումը դառնալու է Հայաստանի ապագա նախագահի ամենագլխավոր պարտականություններից մեկը՝ մի բան, որ բացառված է Սերժ Սարգսյանի ընտրվելու պարագայում։

----------


## Լէգնա

Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման ներկա վիճակը 
Իսկ այժմ՝ համառոտակի անդրադարձ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման խնդրին, որը, ինչպես բազմիցս առիթ ունեցել եմ ընդգծելու, Հայոց պետականության առջեւ կանգնած գերագույն խնդիրն է, քանզի գերազանցապես դրանից է կախված թե՜ Հայաստանի ու Արցախի ապագան, թե՜ մեր երկրների տնտեսական բարգավաճումը, եւ թե՜ հայ ժողովրդի բարօրությունը։ Քանի դեռ չի լուծվել այդ հարցը, քանի դեռ չեն վերացել մեզ խեղդամահ անող շրջափակումները, քանի դեռ չեն կարգավորվել հարաբերությունները մեր անմիջական հարեւանների հետ, եւ քանի դեռ մեր երկիրը չի ինտեգրվել տարածաշրջանային ու միջազգային համակարգերում, Հայաստանն այսօրվա աշխարհի պահանջներին զուգընթաց զարգանալու եւ հզորանալու հնարավորություն չունի, որքան էլ բազմաթիվ լինեն հակառակը պնդողները։ 
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցը սկզբից եւեթ ինձ համար եղել է ոչ թե հողի կամ տարածքի, այլ բացառապես մարդու իրավունքների հարց։ Աշխարհից կտրված մի լեռնազանգվածում ապրում է 150 հազար մարդուց բաղկացած մի ժողովուրդ, որն ընդամենը ուզում է նույնքան ազատ, հպարտ, երջանիկ ու ապահով լինել, որքան ֆրանսիացին, գերմանացին, անգլիացին կամ ամերիկացին։ Սակայն, բանից պարզվում է, որ դա չի հետաքրքրում միջազգային հանրությանը։ Աշխարհը, որն այդքան հոգ է տա- նում անհատ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությանը, 150 հազար մարդուն մարդ չի համարում։ Դա պարզապես դիտվում է որպես վիճակագրական փաստ, իսկ լավա- գույն դեպքում՝ ազգային փոքրամասնություն, որի տակ սովորաբար հասկացվում է էքստրատերիտորիալ փոքրամասնությունը։ Բայց քանի որ, ի դժբախտություն միջազ- գային հանրության, Ղարաբաղը էթնո-տերիտորիալ միավոր է, նրա վրա չեն կարող տարածվել ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքներին վերաբերող միջազգա- յին կոնվենցիաները։ Հետեւաբար, մնում է միայն հարցի մեկ լուծում, այն է՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բնակչության ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրացումը։ Այլ լուծումները բա- ցառվում են ոչ թե հայերի եւ ադրբեջանցիների օրգանական անհամատեղելիությամբ, ինչպես հայտարարել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, ոչ էլ կրոնական անտագոնիզմով, ինչ- պես պնդում են ուրիշները, այլ քաղաքական այն ակնհայտ իրողությամբ, որ Ադրբեջանն ի վիճակի չէ երաշխավորել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բնակչության անվտանգությունը, ազատությունը եւ բարօրությունը։ Շուրջ մեկ ամիս առաջ ունեցած իմ ելույթում ես հարկադրված էի ցավով արձանագրել, որ Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանությունների վարած հանցավոր քաղաքականության պատճառով վերջին տաս տարիների ընթացքում Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորումը հասել է համարյա անհուսալի վիճակի, քանի որ Ադրբեջանը, օր-օրի կոշտացնելով իր դիրքը, այսուհետեւ ոչ մի փոխզիջման չի գնալու։ Ո՞րն էր այսպիսի հոռետեսական գնահատականի հիմքը։ Ո՜չ այնքան այն, որ Հայաստանը բանակցություններում միաժամանակ ներկայացնելով նաեւ Ղարաբաղի հանրապետությունը, վերջինիս փաստորեն դուրս է մղել կարգավորման գործընթացից, նրան զրկելով ԵԱՀԿ-ի բանաձեւերով սահմանված հակամարտության լիիրավ կողմի կարգավիճակից, ո՜չ էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ինքնորոշման իրավունքի հարթությունից անխոհեմաբար վիճելի տարածքի հարթություն տեղափոխելու փաստը, որքան անհամեմատ ավելի կարեւոր ու չափազանց ցավալի մի իրողություն։ 
Հայաստանի իշխանությունները տաս տարի շարունակ, աշխարհին հիմարի տեղ դրած, ձեւացրել են, թե անկեղծորեն շահագրգռված են Ղարաբաղի հարցի շուտափույթ կարգավորմամբ՝ իրականում, սակայն, հետապնդելով բոլորովին այլ նպատակ, այն է՝ ամեն կերպ խափանել ու վիժեցնել այդ գործընթացը։ Մեր պետական այրերի խաղաղասիրական հայտարարությունները, փոխզիջումների պատրաստակամության վերաբերյալ տված հավաստիացումները, իբրեւ թե կոնստրուկտիվ նախաձեռնությունները ոչ այլ ինչ են, եթե ոչ էժանագին բլեֆ՝ միջազգային հանրությանը խաբելու եւ ստատուս-քվոն պահպանելու համար։ 
Նրանց թվացել է, թե ԵԱՀԿ-ի միջնորդներն այնքան միամիտ են, որ կընկնեն թակարդը եւ զերծ կմնան իրենց վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնելուց։ Եթե միջնորդները մինչ այժմ ձեւացրել են, թե հավատում են հայկական կողմի անկեղծությանը, դա ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ նրանք չեն հասկացել վերջինիս պարզունակ խաղը։ Այն, որ նրանք մեծ ջանք չեն թափել կողմերին սկզբունքային համաձայնության բերելու ուղղությամբ, բացատրվում է պարզապես այն պատճառով, որ գերտերությունների առաջնահերթությունների շարքում Ղարաբաղի հարցն զբաղեցնում է, թերեւս, հազարերորդական տեղ։ Հայաստանի իշխանություններն, անթաքույց հրճվանքով, այս ամենը համարում են իրենց մեծագույն հաջողությունը, քանի որ, ըստ նրանց, դա նպաստում է ղարաբաղյան ստատուս-քվոն պահպանելու ծրագրին։ Ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման ձգտումը հիմնված է այն փիլիսոփայության վրա, որ միջազգային հանրությունը վաղ թե ուշ հաշտվելու է կատարված փաստի հետ ու վերջիվերջո ճանաչելու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը։ Տեսականորեն սա ճիշտ փիլիսոփայություն է, մանավանդ պատմական առումով հիմնավորված մի քանի գործնական նախադեպերով։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, ինչպես դեռ տասը տարի առաջ մի առիթով նշել էի, թե Հայաստանն ունի՞, արդյոք, 20-30 տարի ստատուս-քվոն պահպանելու հնարավորություն, նրա ռեսուրսները կբավարարե՞ն, արդյոք, զարգացնելու սեփական տնտեսությունը, հաղթահարելու շրջափակումների եւ մեկուսացման հարուցած խոչընդոտները, եւ վերջապես՝ մեր երկիրը կդիմանա՞, արդյոք, Ադրբեջանի հետ մրցակցությանը։ 
Ստատուս-քվոն ոչ թե քարտեզ է, ոչ թե զինադադարի գիծ, այլ ուժերի կայուն հավասարակշռություն։ Այս տեսանկյունից հարցը դիտարկելիս, ցավով պետք է արձանագրել, որ մենք գտնվում ենք բավականին մտահոգիչ, եթե չասենք, անմխիթար վիճակում։ Եթե սրանից տաս տարի առաջ Հայաստանը եւ Ադրբեջանն իրենց մարդկային, տնտեսական եւ ռազմական ռեսուրսներով քիչ թե շատ համադրելի ուժեր էին, ապա այսօր, նույն չափորոշիչներով, նրանց միջեւ առաջացել է ահռելի ճեղքվածք, որը խորանալու միտում ունի։ Մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշների համեմատությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ բոլոր բնագավառներում Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման տեմպերը տարեցտարի ավելի ու ավելի ետ են մնում Ադրբեջանի զարգացման տեմպերից։ 1997-2006 թվականների կտրվածքով Հայաստանի համախառն ներքին արդյունքն աճել է մոտավորապես 4, իսկ Ադրբեջանինը՝ ավելի քան 5 անգամ; արդյունաբերական արտադրանքի աճը Հայաստանում կազմել է 3 անգամ, Ադրբեջանում՝ 5.3 տասնորդական անգամ; բյուջեն՝ Հայաստանում 3.8 տասնորդական անգամ, Ադրբեջանում՝ 5 անգամ; արտահանումը՝ Հայաստանում 4, Ադրբեջանում՝ 8 անգամ; արտաքին առեւտրի հաշվեկշիռը 2006 թ. տվյալներով՝ Հայաստանում բացասական (1 միլիարդ 190 միլիոն դոլար), Ադբեջանում դրական (1 միլիարդ 104 միլիոն դոլար)։ Արդեն իսկ հայտնի է, որ 2007 թվականի ցուցանիշների ամփոփումը մեզ համար ավելի տխուր պատկեր է ներկայացնելու։ 
Չեմ կասկածում, որ վաղն իմ ընդդիմախոս-բարեկամները հայտարարելու են. ՙԱյսպիսի տվյալներ հրապարակելով՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պարտվողական տրամա- դրություններ է սերմանում եւ մտադիր է հող նախապատրաստել Ղարաբաղն Ադր- բեջանին ծախելու համար՚։ Կանխավ դիմելով նրանց, թախանձում եմ. ՙՀանգստացեք հարգելիներս։ Դադարեք զբաղվել դեմագոգիայով։ Բավական է հայրենասիրական ճա- ռերով մոլորեցնել ժողովրդին։ Բավական է նրանից թաքցնել ճշմարտությունը։ Ժողո- վուրդն ավելի խելոք, տրամաբանող ու բանական է, քան ձեզանից շատերը՚։ Մեկան- գամընդմիշտ պետք է գիտակցել՝ Հայաստանի ոչ մի նախագահ, ամենամեծ ցանկու- թյան դեպքում անգամ, չի կարող ծախել Ղարաբաղը։ Նախ եւ առաջ այն պատճառով, որ Ղարաբաղի բախտը պետք է վճռի ոչ թե Հայաստանը կամ Ադրբեջանը, այլ միայն- ումիայն Ղարաբաղի ժողովուրդը։ Եւ երկրորդ՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության երա- գույն խորհրդի 1992 թվականի հուլիսի 8-ի որոշմամբ՝ Հայաստանը չի կարող ստորա- գրել որեւէ փաստաթուղթ, որտեղ ՙԼեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությունը նշված կլինի Ադրբեջանի կազմում՚։ Ո՞րն է, արդ, պարտվողականությունը՝ ժողովրդին անգիտության մեջ պահելով ու նրա զգոնությունը բթացնելով, մի օր արթնանալ ու տեսնել, որ Ղարաբաղը չկա, թե՞ ճշմարտությունը բացահայտելով ու ահազանգ հնչեցնելով, փորձել համախմբել ազգի ուժերը՝ այդ վերահաս վտանգը կանխելու համար։ Մեծագույն հարգանք տածելով մեր ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, ես միշտ ապավինել եմ ոչ թե նրա զգացմունքներին, այլ բանականությանը։ Երբեք չեմ թաքցրել ճշմարտությունը նրանից, որքան էլ այն դառը լինի։ Երբեք սուտ խոստումներ չեմ տվել ու չեմ զբաղվել ամբոխավարությամբ կամ ամբոխահաճությամբ՝ դեմագոգիայով եւ պոպուլիզմով։ Եւ այսուհետեւ էլ չեմ պատրաստվում դավաճանել այդ սկզբունքներին։ Թո՜ղ դա դիտվի որպես ոչ շահավետ քաղաքական վարքագիծ։ Թո՜ղ ազդի իմ վարկանիշի վրա։ Ես այն եմ, ինչ կամ ու լինելու եմ։ Այդպիսին էի ես նաեւ 1988-ին, եւ դուք հասկացաք ու վստահեցիք ինձ ու ՙՂարաբաղ կոմիտեի՚ իմ ընկերներին, ինչի արդյունքը անկախ Հայաստանն է ու ազատագրված Արցախը։ Համոզված եմ, այս անգամ եւս կհասկանաք ու կվստահեք։ Այս ակամա քնարական զեղումից հետո, կրկին վերադառնանք Ղարաբաղի խնդրին։ Եռանախագահության կողմից ներկայումս շրջանառության մեջ դրված ոչ- պաշտոնական փաստաթուղթը, որին ՙսկզբունքորեն՚ համաձայնել է Հայաստանը, ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթե ոչ տաս տարի առաջ մերժված փուլային տարբերակը։ Այսպիսով, Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանություններն, այդքան տարիներ կորցնելուց ու դիվանագիտական աճպարարություններից (Վանոն կասեր՝ մայմունություններից) հետո, ինչի հետեւանքներն, ինչպես տեսանք, ավերիչ են, սուսիկ-փուսիկ համաձայնել են մի ծրագրի, որը ժամանակին ջանադրաբար ներկայացնում էին որպես պարտվողական, դավաճանական եւ այլն։ Դա կարող է ունենալ երկու բացատրություն. կա՜մ սա մեր իշխանությունների հերթական բլեֆն է՝ միտված նորից ձգձգելու հարցի լուծումը, կա՜մ էլ, եթե ավելի լավատեսորեն գնահատենք, նրանք վերջապես հասկացել են, որ Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի շուրջ կողմերի տրամագծորեն հակադիր դիրքորոշումների պատճառով, կարգավորման փուլային տարբերակն, ինչպես անցյալում, այսօր էլ այլընտրանք չունի։

----------


## Լէգնա

Համանախագահների մշակած խնդրո առարկա փաստաթղթում, կողմերի դեմքը փրկելու համար, ավելացված է միայն մի անորոշ կետ Ղարաբաղում անցկացվելիք հանրաքվեի կամ ժողովրդական հարցման՝ պլեբիսցիտի մասին։ Փաստաթուղթն իբրեւ թե համաձայնեցված է շուրջ 99 տոկոսով, եւ մնում է ընդամենը մի քանի մանրամասն, որոնց առնչությամբ կողմերը դեռեւս չեն հարթել իրենց տարաձայնությունները։ Մանրամասնություն կոչվածները, սակայն, կարող են այնքան սկզբունքային լինել, որ չհաղթահարվեն դեռեւս երկար ժամանակ։ Ադրբեջանը, հույսը դրած նավթադոլարների վրա, բոլորովին չի շտապում, իսկ Հայաստանը, չգիտես ինչին ապավինած, հարցը լուծելու անհրաժեշտ կամք չի դրսեւորում։ Ավելին, լուրջ հիմքեր կան պնդելու, որ եթե հարթվեն անգամ բոլոր տարաձայնությունները, միեւնույն է, Քոչարյանը, իր սովորության համաձայն, խուսափելով պատասխանատվությունից, փաստաթուղթը չի ստորագրի՝ այդ բեռը բարդելով հաջորդ նախագահի ուսերի վրա։ Մի խոսքով՝ փակուղային մի վիճակ, որում, Քոչարյանից բացի, մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի Վարդան Օսկանյանը, եւ մասամբ՝ Արկադի Ղուկասյանը, որը Ղարաբաղի, որպես հակամարտության լիիրավ կողմի, միջազգային մանդատը զիջել է Հայաստանի նախագահին։ Իրավիճակից դուրս գալու ելքը թեեւ դժվարհաղթահարելի, բայց միանգամայն հստակ է. Առաջին. նախ եւ առաջ պետք է մաքրել սեփական ախոռները եւ համաժողովրդական հուժկու ալիքով խափանել ներկա հանցավոր ռեժիմի վերարտադրությունը; վերականգնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը; անհաշտ պայքար հայտարարել կոռուպցիայի, հովանավորչության, պաշտոնեական չարաշահումների դեմ; ստեղծել հիրավի ժողովրդավարական, իրավական, ազատ եւ արդար պետություն՝ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ Ղարաբաղի ապագան լիովին կախված է Հայաստանի հզորությունից։ Երկրորդ. անհրաժեշտ է վերադառնալ Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման նախկին ձեւաչափին, որում Ղարաբաղը ներկայացված էր որպես հակամարտության լիիրավ կողմ։ Հասկանալի է, որ դա անհնար է պատկերացնել Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ ընտրվելու պարագայում, որը նույնպես ղարաբաղցի լինելով, Քոչարյանի նման հավակնելու է բանակցություններում ներկայացնել նաեւ Ղարաբաղյան կողմը։ Երրորդ. արմատապես հարկ է փոխել Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման գործընթացում Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանությունների վարած անհեռանկար եւ վտանգավոր քաղաքականությունը, այսինքն՝ խնդրի լուծումը ձգձգելու, ստատուս- քվոն պահպանելու փիլիսոփայությունից անցում կատարել հարցը լուծելու փիլիսոփայությանը։ Եւ չորրորդ. անիմաստ է վախենալ կամ խուսափել փոխզիջումներից, որովհետեւ այլ լուծում բնության մեջ գոյություն չունի։ Քաղաքականության մեջ, ինչպես բիզնեսում, հաջող են համարվում միայն այն գործարքները, որոնցից շահում են երկու կողմերը։ Երբ շահում է միայն մեկ կողմը, գործարքն ամենեւին հաջողված կամ տեւական չի կարող լինել։ Երկարաշունչ խոսքս ամփոփելուց առաջ, հայցելով ձեր ներողամտությունը եւ մի փոքր եւս չարաշահելով ձեր համբերությունը, անհրաժեշտություն եմ զգում ձեզ հետ կիսվել մի քանի այլ նկատառումներով։ Զուտ մարդկայնորեն ինձ մեծագույն ցավ են պատճառում Հայաստանի պետական այրերի հասցեին այստեղ հնչեցված խիստ գնահատականները, որովհետեւ թե՜ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, թե՜ Սերժ Սարգսյանը եղել են իմ անձնական եւ մարտական ընկերները՝ անհատականություններ, որոնց անուններն ըստ արժանվույն պետք է ար- ձանագրվեն հայ ժողովրդի նորագույն պատմության մեջ՚,- նախագահին վայել մե ծահոգությամբ նկատեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը,- ՙ1999 թվականից հետո նրանց դրսեւորած վարքագիծն ամենեւին չի կարող ջնջել կամ ստվերել նրանց՝ ու նաեւ Սամ- վել Բաբայանի եւ Արկադի Ղուկասյանի անուրանալի եւ նշանակալից դերը, ինչպես Արցախի ազատագրման, այնպես էլ հայոց պետականության վերականգնման եւ ամ- րապնդման գործում։ Իմ ելույթում հնչեցված կոշտ որակումները թելադրված են ոչ թե նրանց վարկաբեկելու կամ դատապարտելու միտումով, այլ միայնումիայն ներկա վարչախմբի վերարտադրման անթույլատրելիության մասին ահազանգելու անհրա- ժեշտությամբ։ Լավագույն ելքը եւ իրենց պատմական վաստակն ու արժանապատվու- թյունը փրկելու վերջին շանսը կլիներ, եթե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կամավոր հեռանային քաղաքական ասպարեզից, ինչը, վստահ եմ, հավուր պատշաճի կգնահատվեր երախտապարտ եւ ներողամիտ հայ ժողովրդի կողմից։ Կանխելով հնա- րավոր մեղադրանքները, միանգամից ուզում եմ ընդգծել. իմ վերաբերմունքի մեջ բոլո- րովին դեր չի խաղում Քոչարյանի եւ Սարգսյանի ղարաբաղցի լինելու հանգամանքը։ 
Եթե նրանք արժանի լինեին, թող ոչ թե տաս, այլ հարյուր տարի բարով կառավարեին Հայաստանը, ինչպես նրանց նախնիները՝ արցախցի Հեթումյանները 150 տարի կառա- վարեցին Կիլիկիո թագավորությունը։ Ես անթույլատրելի եմ համարում անպարկեշտ խոսակցությունների ու գրգռությունների միջոցով ղարաբաղցիների եւ հայաստանցի- ների միջեւ սեպ խրելուն միտված տրամադրությունները, դրանք գնահատելով թե՜ անարդար, թե՜ վտանգավոր։ Ուստի կանեմ ինձնից կախված ամեն ինչ՝ նման մտայ- նության տարածումն ու ամրապնդումը կանխելու համար, մանավանդ որ Քոչարյանի եւ Սարգսյանի ստեղծած իշխանական արատավոր համակարգի հենասյուների 99 տոկոսը կազմում են ոչ այլ ոք, քան հայաստանցիները՚։ 
Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նույնիսկ կանխատեսեց, թե ինչ են գրելու եւ ասելու իր ընդդիմախոսները վաղը. ՙԲոլորովին չեմ կասկածում, որ իմ ընդդիմախոսներից ոմանք վաղը նորից լուրջ դեմքերով կհայտարարեն՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այս անգամ եւս բավարարվեց միայն փաստերի կոնստատացիայով ու քննադատությամբ, չառաջարկելով որեւէ ծրագրային լուծում եւ չարձագանքելով իրեն ու նախկին իշխանություններին ուղղված մե- ղադրանքներին։ Նախ, ծիծաղելի է տաս տարի լռած մարդու մի ելույթից պահանջել բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր ելույթ ունի իր խնդիրը։ Մինչ քաղաքական գործչի պլատֆորմը բացահայտվում է մի ամբողջ շարք ելույթների, մամ- լո ասուլիսների, հարցազրույցների, հոդվածների, նախընտրական ծրագրերի ու քա- րոզարշավների հիման վրա։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մեղադրանքներին, ապա որպեսզի ոչ ոք չկարծի, թե վախենում կամ խուսափում եմ դրանցից՝ ինքս կներկայացնեմ դրանց ամբողջական կատալոգը կամ այն ամենը, ինչն սպառնաց հիշեցնել մեր հար- գարժան նախագահը՝ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ, մազութի գործ, էլեկտրաէներգիայի հողանցում, արդյունաբերության քայքայում, վայրենի սեփականաշնորհում, խնայ- բանկի ավանդների փոշիացում, կուսակցության եւ թերթերի փակում, դավաճանու- թյուն Արցախի գործին, սխալ կադրային քաղաքականություն, թուրքամետություն, ապազգայնություն, կոսմոպոլիտիզմ եւ այլն։ Հավատացած եմ, ոմանք չարախնդու- թյամբ, իսկ հասարակության մեծամասնությունն ամենայն անկեղծությամբ սպասում են նշված մեղադրանքների վերաբերյալ իմ բացատրություններին։ Վստահեցնում եմ, դուք դեռ բազմաթիվ առիթներ կունենաք լսելու այդ բացատրությունները։ Իսկ թե որքան համոզիչ կամ անհամոզիչ կլինեն դրանք՝ կմնա ձեր դատին։ * * * 
Հասկանում եմ, որ մեծագույն ինտրիգը, որը ձեզանից շատերին բերել է այս հրապարակ, առաջիկա նախագահական ընտրություններում իմ առաջադրվելու կամ չառաջադրվելու հարցն է։ Ուզում եք հավատացեք, ուզում եք՝ ոչ, այդ հարցն ինձ առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում։ Իմ համոզմամբ, Հայաստանի գլխավոր խնդիրն այսօր ոչ թե ապագա նախագահի անձն է, այլ ներկա վարչախմբի վերարտադրության վիժեցումը, քանզի դա արատավոր, նվաստացուցիչ, սեփական քաղաքացիների հանդեպ օտարավարի վարվող, հայ ժողովրդին պատիվ չբերող իշխանություն է։ 
Ինչպես սեպտեմբերի 21-ի ելույթում հայտարարել էի, եթե հայտնվեր մի ուժ, որն ունակ լիներ լուծել այդ խնդիրը, ես ջանք չէի խնայի նպաստելու նրա հաղթանակին, իսկ եթե՝ ոչ, ապա ինձ ոչինչ չէր մնա, քան հնազանդվել ժողովրդի կամքին։ Ճիշտն ասած, ես տրամադրվել էի իմ վերջնական որոշումը կայացնել ընտրական գործընթացի սկզբնավորման նախօրյակին։ Սակայն իմ համակիրների նկատմամբ իշխանությունների կողմից վերջերս կիրառված բռնությունները, ինչպես նաեւ այս հանրահավաքի հսկայական էներգետիկան, այլեւս անհետաձգելի են դարձնում նման որոշման կայացումը։ Ուստի այս պահից ինձ հայտարարում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի թեկնածու։ Սա սոսկ հայտարարություն չէ, այլ իմ, որպես քաղաքական գործչի, կարգավի- ճակի կտրուկ փոփոխություն։ Հետեւաբար, այսուհետեւ իմ կողմնակիցների նկատ- մամբ գործադրված որեւէ բռնություն կամ հարկային ծառայության որեւէ ապօրինի պատժիչ գործողություն դիտվելու է որպես քաղաքացիների ընտրական իրավունքի հանցավոր խախտում, եւ այդպես էլ ներկայացվելու է ինչպես մեր հասարակությանը, այնպես էլ միջազգային ատյաններին։ Թո՜ղ յուրաքանչյուր ոստիկանապետ, թաղապետ կամ հարկահան ականջին օղ անի՝ քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքների դեմ կատարված որեւէ բռնարարք՝ քրեական հանցագործություն է, եւ նրանք վաղ թե ուշ դատական կարգով պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առաջ։ Այդպիսիների ցուցակն արդեն գլխավորում են ոստիկանության բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը, Արարատ Մահտեսյանը եւ Ներսես Նազարյանը, իսկ ցուցակում հայտնվելու հավակնություն ունեն Երեւանի երկու թաղապետ, որոնց անունները, կախված նրանց հետագա վարքից, կհրապարակվեն կամ ոչ հաջորդ հանրահավաքներում։ Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանություններն ապրում են իրենց հոգեվարքը։ Ոչնչից մի՜ վախեցեք։ Նրանք ավելի վախեցած են, քան դուք։ Վկա՝ նրանց նյարդային ջղաձգումները։ 
1988-ի համազգային շարժումն ուներ հայտնի մի կարգախոս՝ ՙՊայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ՚։ ՙՎերջի՚ տակ մենք նկատի ունեինք երկու նպատակ՝ Հայաստանի ան- կախության վերականգնումը եւ Արցախի ազատագրումը, որոնք արդեն իրականու- թյուն են։ Իսկ այսօր, ՙվերջ՚ ասելով, մենք պետք է դնենք երկու այլ նպատակ՝ Հայաս- տանի սահմանադրական կարգի ու արժանապատվության վերականգնումը եւ Արցա- խի ազատության իրավական (դե յուրե) ձեւակերպումը։ Ուրեմն՝ 
*Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ։*

----------


## Լէգնա

> ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆԸ ՍՊԱՌՆՈՒՄ Է ՀԻՇԵՑՆԵԼ
> 
> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արձագանքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին շատ չուշացավ. նա անմիջապես Կապանից սպառնաց հիշեցնել 1995-96 թվականները: 
> ՙՀՀՇ-ն շատ վատ ժառանգություն է թողել եւ պատասխանատվություն է կրում Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քայքայելու համար՚,- այսօր լրագրողների հետ ճեպազրույցում ասել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: 
> Նրա խոսքերով, միամտություն կլինի կարծել, թե ժողովուրդը մոռացել է այն տարիները, երբ այդ կուսակցությունը իշխանություն էր: ՙՈվ մոռացել է` կհիշեցնենք՚,-սպառնաց Քոչարյանը: 
> Քոչարյանը նշել է, որ ՀՀՇ- ն իշխանությունը կորցնելուց հետո 3 անգամ մասնակցել է խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին: ՙ2 անգամ որպես ՀՀՇ, իսկ 3-րդ անգամ ՙԻմպիչմենտ՚ դաշինքի ձեւով, քանի որ նախընտրական պայքարում ներգրավված էր ՀՀՇ-ի վերնախավը: 1999-ին ՀՀՇ-ն ստացավ 1,1 տոկոս, 2003 թ-ին` 0,6 իսկ 2007- ին` 1,3 տոկոս: Սա է ՀՀՇ-ի կարողությունն ու սա է ՀՀՇ-ի վարկանիշը՚,- հայտարարեց նա: 
> Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը, ըստ Քոչարյանի, վերականգնվել է, եւ ՀՀՇ-ն, երեւի մտածում է, որ ՙնոր թալանի հնարավորություն է բացվում՚: 
> ՙԿարծում եմ, դրա համար են ներքաշում առաջին նախագահին այս պայքարի մեջ` ռեսուրսը ինչ-որ ձեւով ընդլայնելու մտայնությամբ՚,- ասաց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: Ըստ նրա՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահական ընտրություններում ընդդիմության հիմնական թեկնածուն չի լինելու: ՙՀամենայնդեպս, այսօր ուսումնասիրությունները պարզել են, որ կան առնավազն 2-3 ընդդիմադիր գործիչներ, որոնք նրանից բարձր վարկանիշ ունեն:Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ոչ հիմնական թեկնածուի վրա է լինելու ուշադրությունը՚,- իր միտքը եզրափակեց ՀՀ նախագահը:



 :LOL: 

իրեն  հիշեցնել պետք  չէ, պարզապես "աչքակապ" խաղը  մոտենում  է ավարտին :

----------


## Grieg

ԼՏՊ-ի քաքաղական գործչի վարկանիշը հիմնականում հիմնված է ուրիշի անհաջող վարած քաղաքականության վրա, իսկ դա նշանակում է որ եթե գա մեկ ուրիշը որը ունենա գոնե մինիմալ հատկությունները նախագահի արժանի լինելու համար, ապա ԼՏՊ ի ընտական զանգվածը կտրուկ կնվազի:  
Եթե մեկը օգտագործում է ուրիշի չար արարքները  որպեսզի հաստատվի դա նշանակում է որ նա չունի բավական ստեղծող ուժ... այդպիսի մարդկանց հաջողությունները ժամանակավոր էն ոչ միայն քաղաքանությունում այլ ընդհանրապես

----------


## քաղաքացի

Եթե դու ներկա ես եղել նրա ելույթին, ապա պետք է նակատած լինեիր, որ նա ասեց, եթե լինի իսկական ընդդիմադիր նախագահի թեկնածու, ապա այդ դեպքում, նա ամեն ինչ կանի, որ նպաստի նրա նախագահ դառնալուն: Իսկ եթե չլինի այդպիսի մարդ (ընդդիմադիր հնարավոր թեկնածու), ապա նա ստիպված կլինի դնել իր թեկնածությունը: Այսինք, Լևոնը քո ասածի վերաբերյալ նախօրոք մտածած է եղել և եթե նա դրեց իր թեկնածությունը, ուրեմն նա վստահ է, որ մյուս ընդդիամդիրները չեն խանգառի իրեն:

----------


## Grieg

> Եթե դու ներկա ես եղել նրա ելույթին, ապա պետք է նակատած լինեիր, որ նա ասեց, եթե լինի իսկական ընդդիմադիր նախագահի թեկնածու, ապա այդ դեպքում, նա ամեն ինչ կանի, որ նպաստի նրա նախագահ դառնալուն: Իսկ եթե չլինի այդպիսի մարդ (ընդդիմադիր հնարավոր թեկնածու), ապա նա ստիպված կլինի դնել իր թեկնածությունը: Այսինք, Լևոնը քո ասածի վերաբերյալ նախօրոք մտածած է եղել և եթե նա դրեց իր թեկնածությունը, ուրեմն նա վստահ է, որ մյուս ընդդիամդիրները չեն խանգառի իրեն:


Չեմ կարծում որ նա վստահ է , երևի դա ասել է նրա համար որպիսզի վստահեցնի լսողներին որ ինքը իրոք միակն է և անկրկնելին: Սակայն իրականում ընտրություններից մի քանի ամիս առաջ շատերը դեռ չեն կողմնորշվել ում պետք է ընտրեն:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Չեմ կարծում որ նա վստահ է , երևի դա ասել է նրա համար որպիսզի վստահեցնի լսողներին որ ինքը իրոք միակն է և անկրկնելին: Սակայն իրականում ընտրություններից մի քանի ամիս առաջ շատերը դեռ չեն կողմնորշվել ում պետք է ընտրեն:


Դեռ հավաքներ կլինեն  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Այսինքն՝ այդ կապիտալը, որն ընթացիկ տարվա կտրվածքով արդեն կազմում է շուրջ 2 միլիարդ դոլար, ինչ ճանապարհով մտնում, նույն ճանապարհով էլ դուրս է գալիս Հայաստանից, ինչը նշանակում է, որ այն էական ազդեցություն չի գործում երկրի տնտեսության զարգացման վրա։


Բավականին հետաքրքիր դիտարկում է, որին առաջ ուշադրություն չէր դարձրել:
Փաստորեն տրանսֆերների մեծ մասը պտույտ կատարելուց հետք ուղղվում է Ռուսաստան, քանի որ առաջին /և երկրերդական, երրորդական …/ ապրանքները սկսած անցյալ տարվանից ներմուծվում են միայն Ռուսաստանից, և ունեն ռուսական ծագում: Իսկ տեղական արտադրողը արդեն լրիվ դարձել է փոշի ես դոլար-դրամ խաղերի արանքում: 
Այսինքն մենք և մեր արտերկրում աշխատող հայրենակիցները անուղղակի ձևով աշխատում ենք միմիայն ռուսական տնտեսության զարգացման համար ,մեզ համար թողնելով միմյան սպառման/հաց ուտելու/ համար անհրաժեշտ միջոցը: 
Իրենց համար հրաշալի, մեր համար հրեշավոր կոմբինացիա են մտածել ու իրագործել ռուսական պետական այրերը:

----------


## moj

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր դիտարկում է, որին առաջ ուշադրություն չէր դարձրել:
> Փաստորեն տրանսֆերների մեծ մասը պտույտ կատարելուց հետք ուղղվում է Ռուսաստան, քանի որ առաջին /և երկրերդական, երրորդական …/ ապրանքները սկսած անցյալ տարվանից ներմուծվում են միայն Ռուսաստանից, և ունեն ռուսական ծագում: Իսկ տեղական արտադրողը արդեն լրիվ դարձել է փոշի ես դոլար-դրամ խաղերի արանքում: 
> Այսինքն մենք և մեր արտերկրում աշխատող հայրենակիցները անուղղակի ձևով աշխատում ենք միմիայն ռուսական տնտեսության զարգացման համար ,մեզ համար թողնելով միմյան սպառման/հաց ուտելու/ համար անհրաժեշտ միջոցը: 
> Իրենց համար հրաշալի, մեր համար հրեշավոր կոմբինացիա են մտածել ու իրագործել ռուսական պետական այրերը:


Տեղական արտադրանքի փոշիացումը կապված է դոլար-դրամ-ի հետ  :Shok: 
Զուրկ է որևէ տարրական տնտեսագիտական բանաձևից

Առավել զարմանալի է Ռուսաստանից ստացվող եկամուտները կրկին կապել ԱՄՆ դոլարի հետ, այս տրամաբանությունը չի տեղավորվի նույնիսկ դպրոցականի մակարդակում...

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ահա թե ինչ էր ասում երեկ Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյանը:
Բայց հեռուստադիտողը, ով չգիտի ինչա ասել ԼՏՊ-ն կմտածի, որ Տաթևիկը *ՋՆՋՎԱԾ Է*:
Ես համաձայն եմ թե Տաթևիկի թե ԼՏՊ-ի ասածների մեծ մասի հետ:

Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն իրոք մտահոգա երկրի ապագայով, կարա ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձիու քայլ անի:

Ասենք սենց:
Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում ժողովրդից ՀՀՇ-ի իշխանության օրոք կատարվածի համար:
Ես մտավորական լինելով, չէի կարող պատկերացնել, որ Վազգեն, Սերժ Սարգսյանները ու իրենց նմանները կարող էին այդքան  իրենց անձնական շահը վեր դասել պետականից:

Կոչ եմ անում միահամուռ ոչ ասել Կոմսոմոլի ու ՀՀՇ-ի կռճոն Սերժ Սարգսյանին  ու նախագահ ընտրել Վազգեն Մանուկյանին:

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է, բոլոր վիրավորական ձևակերպումները հանված։ Ծանոթացեք «Դար» ակումբը մարտադաշտ չէ թեմային։*

----------


## Stefani

Ես միայն ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ թուրքական թերթեր բավականին ոգևորությամբ են արձագանքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձին…  «Թուրքիան ըստ արժանավույն չի գնահատել նրան»,- գրում է թուրքական թերթերից մեկը: Ինձ թվում է մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են.......

----------


## Davo'o

> Ինձ թվում է մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են.......


Ինձ չի թվում: Մեկնաբանիր խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Robson

> Ես միայն ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ թուրքական թերթեր բավականին ոգևորությամբ են արձագանքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձին…  «Թուրքիան ըստ արժանավույն չի գնահատել նրան»,- գրում է թուրքական թերթերից մեկը: Ինձ թվում է մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են.......


Առանձնապես մեծ ոգևորություն չունեմ  ԼՏՊ-ի  հնարավոր վերադարձի հետ կապված,
 բայց կխնդրեի հիմնավորել ,  քանզի շատ ուշադիր կարդում եմ  թուրք-
ադրբեջանական հրապարակումները և  ուղիղ հակառակ կարծիքն է ստեղծվել իմ մոտ,
խնդրեմ  նայեք     www.day.az,   ,  ադրբեջանցիների մոտ նույնիսկ չքողարկված տագնապ
կա ԼՏՊ-ի  հնարավոր իշխանության գալու հետ կապված,  և   դա լրիվ հասկանալի է:

----------


## Robson

Ցավոք թե իշխանությունը, թե ընդիմությունը պոտենցիալ ընտրազանգվածին
նայում են որպես տգետների մի ամբոխի, որոնք պարզապես պարտավոր
են հավատալ իրենց կողմից ասված յուրաքանչյուր  հիմարության և ոչ
միայն հիմարության:  Այս պայմաններում ԼՏՊ-ի լրատվական մեկուսացումը
միայն բարձրացնում է նրա վարկանիշը  և ավելորդ անգամ ցուցադրում 
իշխանության թույլ լինելը;
Իմ  կարծիքով  ԼՏՊ ն  իր ելույթում ոչ մի նոր բան,  ոչ մի առտառոց նորություն
հասարակությանը չներկայացրեց,  և այս ֆոնի վրա լրիվ զարմանալի էր
իշխանական թևի  այդպիսի կատաղի հակահարվածը,  սա միայն կարող է նշանակել,
որ կան շատ ավելի կարևոր ու ծանրակշիռ փաստեր մեր ոչ այնքան հեռավոր անցյալից,
որոնք հասարակությանը հասանելի չեն.  Հերթական անգամ փորձում են հիմարացնել
ժողովրդին:  Սա է ցավալին:

----------


## Dr. M

> Իմ  կարծիքով  ԼՏՊ ն  իր ելույթում ոչ մի նոր բան,  ոչ մի առտառոց նորություն
> հասարակությանը չներկայացրեց,  և այս ֆոնի վրա լրիվ զարմանալի էր
> իշխանական թևի  այդպիսի կատաղի հակահարվածը,  սա միայն կարող է նշանակել,
> որ կան շատ ավելի կարևոր ու ծանրակշիռ փաստեր մեր ոչ այնքան հեռավոր անցյալից,
> որոնք հասարակությանը հասանելի չեն.  Հերթական անգամ փորձում են հիմարացնել
> ժողովրդին:  Սա է ցավալին:


այո, իսկ ինչու ոչ? ներկայիս իշխանությունը շատ ու շատ հանցանքներ ունի թաքցնելու
ԼՏՊ-ի ամենամեծ սխալն այն էր, որ հենց ինքն իր ձեռքերով, նախկին ՀՀՇ-ական ԱԼԲԱՆԱՑՈՒՆ, բերեց գահի (օձն էլի տաքացնողին է կծում)
հիմա շատ մեծ ու վտանգավոր դեպքեր պիտի սպասել, եթե նման արձագանք է գտել ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքական միջամտությունը:
ՏԵՍԵՔ', թե ինչ խուճախ է առաջացել? ինչ հիմքերով? ժողովուրդը նոստալգիայի մեջ է դեռ, բայց կան նաև "ՎԱՏ" գովեստներ ԼՊՏ-ի հասցեով.... 
միակ բանը , որ մենք պիտի հասկանանք, որ ենթադրյալ նախագահն ավելի վատն է լինելու, քան ԼՊՏ-ն, համենայն դեպս ԵՍ ԼՊՏ-ին համարում եմ այդ գործում եփված, բանիմաց ու խորաթափանց , ինքնավստահ մարդ, ԲԱՐՁՐ ինտելեկտով , ինչը չէր ասի մեր հիմիկվա, կամ ենթադրյալ *ՋՆՋՎԱԾ Է* -ի մասին

*Մոդերատորական։ Կարդացե՛ք «Դար» ակումբը մարտադաշտ չէ թեման։*

----------


## Dr. M

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=53988

խնդրեմ 
ամեն ինչ կարծում եմ պարզ է հենց միայն տեսքից

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=53988


Քոչարյանը գնալով նմանվումա Կարապետիչին:
Հետաքրքիրա 15-20% կորուստ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունի?



> Այն ժամանակ Հայաստանը, դեռեւս, Խորհրդային Միության ամենազարգացած արդյունաբերական հանրապետություններից մեկն է եղել եւ ունեցել է նույնպես բավականին զարգացած գյուղատնտեսություն: Երեք- չորս տարիների ընթացքում Հայաստանը դարձել է աշխարհի ամենից աղքատ երկրներից մեկը£ Իհարկե, պարզ է, որ Խորհրդային Միության փլուզման հետ որոշակի կորուստներ պետք է լինեին:


Սկզբից համեմատություն ԽՍՀՄ-ի մասշտաբով հետո աշխարհի: Վատ չի:
Ժառանգորդը գիտի, որ հզոր արդյունաբերության արտադրանքը պետք էր մենակ ԽՍՀՄ-ին,  ուրիշներին ձրի էլ տային չէին ուզի:
Նաիրիտն էլ քեզ կենդանի վկա ու գիգանտ ԽՍՀՄ-ում, մետաղի ջարդոնի կույտ Քոչարյանի օրոք:

Իսկ ամենացնցողը համեմատությունն էր Մերձբալթիկայի հետ:

----------


## Tig

Ցավը այն է, որ ոչ այսորվա իշխանություններն են մի բանի նման, ոչ էլ, երեկվա իշխանությունները, նոր ռեալ ուժեր էլ ասպարեզում չկան:
Եվ այսօր ես միայն մեկին կարող եմ վստահել իմ ձայնը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ով ժամանակին իմ կարծիքով նախագահական ընտրություններին հաղթել էր ԼՏՊ-ին, չնայաց կասկածում եմ, որ նա կարողանա լավ թիմ հավաքել…

*Մոդերատորական: Ջնջված գրառման պատասխանի հատված հեռացված է:*

----------


## Ancord

Ես նույնպես վստահւմ եմ միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թիմին, ես համոզված եմ, որ էլի միայն նա է, որ կկարողանա իր շուրջը համախմբել նոր և առողջ ուժերին:

----------


## Tig

Փորձեմ կարճ պատասխանել, ես նրանից սպասելիքներ չունեմ, ավելի ճիշտ լավ սպասելիքներ չունեմ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես նույնպես վստահւմ եմ միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թիմին, ես համոզված եմ, որ էլի միայն նա է, որ կկարողանա իր շուրջը համախմբել նոր և առողջ ուժերին:


Եսել եմ քիչ-քիչ հակվում դեպի Վազգենը, չնայած իր թերություններին նա միակ այլնտրանքն է այսօր, բայց հետաքրքիր բանա տեղի ունենալու ժող, հլը մտածեք, Լևոնը ասեց որ մյուս հանրահավաքին փաստերա հրապարակելու, Քոչարյանը հակադրձեց թե որոշ բաներ կհիշեցնենք, եթե տենց լինի ու իրանք սկսեն իրար հիշեցնել, ժողովուրդը արդյունքում կթեքվի Վազգենի կողմը, հետաքրքիրա էս ամեն ինչը ծրագրվածա :Think: , երևի հա որովհետև եթե իմ մտքով անցնումա էս տարբերակը չի կարող պատահի որ Լևոնի նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործչի մտքով անցած չլինի, իսկ որ իրանք փաստեր ունեն իրար դեմ էդ հաստատ:

----------


## Smergh

> Ճիշտ է ասված: Ցավը այն է, որ ոչ այսորվա իշխանություններն են մի բանի նման, ոչ էլ, երեկվա իշխանությունները, նոր ռեալ ուժեր էլ ասպարեզում չկան:
> Եվ այսօր ես միայն մեկին կարող եմ վստահել իմ ձայնը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ով ժամանակին իմ կարծիքով նախագահական ընտրություններին հաղթել էր ԼՏՊ-ին, չնայաց կասկածում եմ, որ նա կարողանա լավ թիմ հավաքել…


Հարգելի Tig Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կազմակերպական ունակություններին կարող ես ամենևին չկասկածել: Ասածս մերկապարանոց չհնչելու համար մի երկու փաստարկներ:

1. Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր "Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի" գլխավոր կազմակերպիչն ու կնքահայրը: Մի մոռացե'ք, որ շարժումը միանգամայն նոր երևույթ էր բռնապետության լուծը դեռևս կրող մեր ժողովրդի քաղաքական կյանքում, ուստի միայն քաղաքականապես բարձր զարգացած, հզոր պոտենցյալ ունեցող անձերը կարող էին այդպիսի մեծ պատասխանատվություն վերցնել իրենց վրա` առաջնորդելու ժողովրդական շարժումը: Հենց այն ժամանակ էլ դրսևորվեցին նրա այդ հրաշալի կարողությունները: Այդ էր պատճառը, որ նախկին ԽՍՀՄ- ում` առաջինը Հայաստանում իշխանության գլուխ անցան ժողովրդական ուժերը:
2. Պատերազմի ամենածանր պահին, երբ Արցախի 2/3-ը գրավված էր թշնամու կողմից, նա ստանձնեց պաշտպանության Նախարարի պաշտոնը և շատ չանցած սկսվեցին մեր հաղթանակներն ու Արցախի ազատագրումը դարձավ իրագործելի խնդիր: 
     Չլինելով ռազմական գործի մասնագետ` նա կարողացավ իր շուրջը համախմբել մեր ազգի ամենակարող ուժերին, ստեղծեց ամենաժամանակակից մարտավարական ունակություններով օժտված սպայակույտ, որը կարողացավ մեր քաջարի ռազմիկներին սովորեցնել հաղթելու արվեստը ու տարավ նրանց կռելու մեր հաղթանակները:
  Ձեզանից շատերը գուցե չեն լսել Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 1992թ, հեռուստաելույթը, որտեղ նա պայքարը դադարեցնելու անուղակի կոչ էր անում մեր ժողովրդին, ասելով թե 3 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանը չի կարող դիմանալ 7 միլիոնանոց Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմին: Հենց այդ ժամանակ էր, որ նա ի լուր աշխարհի դաշնակներին ահաբեկչական  կազմակերպություն հայտարարեց: Չպետք է մոռանանքմ որ այդ ժամանակ Ղարաբաղում պատերազմական գործողությունների հիմնական ծանրությունը ընկած էր հենց վերջինների վրա...
    Ես սա ուրիշներից եմ լսել, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը համաձայնվել է ՊՆ պոստին գնալ միայն այն պայմանով, որ իրեն չխանգարեն ու թույլ տան ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու: 
 Այնպես որ այն մարդիկ ովքեր հայտարարում են թե քաղաքական դաշտում արժանի գործիչ չեն տեսնում` կամ դա անում են իշխանությունների օգտին, կամ պարզապես մոլորված են` Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման Ազնիվ , Մեծ Հայրենասեր ու թրծված քաղաքական գործչին չնկատելով:
 Երիցս ճշմարիտ են այս Խոսքերը "Ո~վ Հայ ժողովո'ւրդ, քո փրկությունը, քո հավաքականության  մեջ է", իսկ ազգին առողջ հավաքականության կարող է տանել այսօր միայն ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԸ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եսել եմ քիչ-քիչ հակվում դեպի Վազգենը, չնայած իր թերություններին նա միակ այլնտրանքն է այսօր, բայց հետաքրքիր բանա տեղի ունենալու ժող, հլը մտածեք, Լևոնը ասեց որ մյուս հանրահավաքին փաստերա հրապարակելու, Քոչարյանը հակադրձեց թե որոշ բաներ կհիշեցնենք, եթե տենց լինի ու իրանք սկսեն իրար հիշեցնել, ժողովուրդը արդյունքում կթեքվի Վազգենի կողմը, հետաքրքիրա էս ամեն ինչը ծրագրվածա, երևի հա որովհետև եթե իմ մտքով անցնումա էս տարբերակը չի կարող պատահի որ Լևոնի նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործչի մտքով անցած չլինի, իսկ որ իրանք փաստեր ունեն իրար դեմ էդ հաստատ:


Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ռ. Քոչարյանի կողմից փաստերի ներկայացմանը։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից ավելի քիչ եմ սպասում, քանի որ Ռ. Քոչարյանի հանցագործությունները ինձ համար անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար են նրա մասին որպես նախագահ կարծիք, բացասական կարծիք ձևավորելու համար։ Ընդամենը իմ սուբյեքտիվ կարծիքն է, խնդրում եմ իշխանությանը սատարողներին չշահարկել այս խոսքերս։

----------


## Tig

Smergh ջան ես չեմ կասկածում Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ունակությունների վրա, ես կասկածում եմ նրա շուրջը համախմբվողների վրա:
իսկ մենակ իշխանության գալ ըստ ինձ անհնար է:

----------


## dvgray

Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մեր ազգի բոլոր ժամանակների մեծագույն գործիչներից մեկն է: Քաղաքական և հեղափոխական պայքարի մեծ ռահվիրանը: Հայկական նորագույն ժամանակների /միակ/ հեղափոխության՝  Պլեխանովը: 
Եկեք չմոռանանք սակայն, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ուժեղացավ ու գործելու ասպարեզ ունեցավ հանձինս "Ղարաբաղ" կոմիտի, որի կազմակերպիչն ու գլխավոր տեսաբանը /իդեոլոգ/ ինքն էր: "Ղարաբաղ" կոմիտեն մի յուրահատուկ /ունիկալ/ կառույց էր ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի բազմադարյան պատմության մեջ: Նա կատարեց իր ֆունկցիան, և ցավոք նոր իրավիճակում, պետության կազմումից հետո չունեցավ իր տեղը: Նրա կազմում հավաքվել էին ունիկալ կադրեր  հեղափոխության համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր ոլորտներից: Աշոտ Մանուչարյան, Համբարձում Գալստյան, Վանո Սիրադեղյան, Սամսոն Խաչատրյան և այլն: 

Հիմա առանձին վերցրած Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ՝ որպես հզոր տեսաբան և անալիտիկ, պետական կառավարման մեջ չի գտնում իր տեղը /շատ ափսոս/: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե նա ունեն նույն "կոմիտեն" կամ դրան համարժեք մի կառույց, ապա պահանջարկը կլինի շատ մեծ: …իսկ էսպես, առանց այդ "կոմիտեի", պրակտիկ կյանքում իր արժանի տեղը դժվար թե գտնի:
Եթե ասենք իրականում երկարաժամկետ համագործակցեին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսանը ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ապա կլինեին շատ հզոր ուժ, որը մեզ որպես ազգ, որպես պետություն մեծ օգուտներ կպարգևեր… :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Չեմ կարծում, որ նախկին Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեից որևիցէ մեկի համար  գնացքը վերջնականապես մեկնել է, ու նրա մեջ թռնելու շանսեր չկան  :Smile: : Բոլորս էլ սխալական ենք, ու կարելի է երկրորդ անգամ սկսել կյանքը զրոից, հիշելով բոլոր հին ու նոր սխալները ու  գայթակղություններից զերծ մնալով:
 :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Ժողովուրդ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում նոյեմբերի 3-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպում է կազմակերպում երիտասարդների հետ (ինչպես ընդդիմադրի, այնպես էլ դիմադիր) ինչ որ բանավեճ է լինելու. Ով գիտի թե երբբ է լինելու այդ հանդիպումը, որտեղ և ինչպես կարող ենք մասնակցել այդ հանդիպմանը ?

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ժողովուրդ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում նոյեմբերի 3-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպում է կազմակերպում երիտասարդների հետ (ինչպես ընդդիմադրի, այնպես էլ դիմադիր) ինչ որ բանավեճ է լինելու. Ով գիտի թե երբբ է լինելու այդ հանդիպումը, որտեղ և ինչպես կարող ենք մասնակցել այդ հանդիպմանը ?


Այս հանդիպման մասին նոր տեղեկություններ չկա՞ն:

----------


## Robson

> 6-րդ դասարանի կրթություն դաժե պետք չի ընդամենը հիշողություն ու վերջ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> Հիտլերին ու Նժդեհին իրար  հետ համեմատողը, կամ Նժդեհի մենակ անունը գիտի` կամ տառապումա վերը նշված հիվանդությամբ պլյուս մի շարք այլ վտանգավոր հիվանդություններով, հա ինչ վերաբերվումա գանձապահությանը` ճիշտա չեմ եղել գանձապահ ,առավել ևս ԼՏՊ-ի , թե չէ հիմա  ինտերպոլով հետախազման մեջ էի, բայց հայտնիա` մի քանի օր համբերեք թող սկսեն ՌՔ-ի հետ իրար տալ սաղտել կիմանաք


Մեր հիշողությունը չպետքե մթագնի  և հիշի միայն դեռևս չապացուցված բամբասանքները և իսպառ մոռանա
շատ ավելի վառ և  կարևոր ռազմական  հաղթանակները, ազգային վերածնունդը և հայոց պետականության 
վերականգնումը, իր  բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ, որոնք լրիվ շոշոափելի են, և որոնց պտուղներից
այսոր լիարժեք օգտվում է իշխող համակարգը և բացարձակապես չի օգտվում հասարակ ժողովուրդը:

Իսկ երկրորդ  հարցում լրիվ Ձեզ հետ համաձայն եմ , սպասենք և տեսնենք մեր երկու լիդերների 
բանավեճը, եթե այն ընդհանրապես կլինի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ժողովուրդ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում նոյեմբերի 3-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպում է կազմակերպում երիտասարդների հետ (ինչպես ընդդիմադրի, այնպես էլ դիմադիր) ինչ որ բանավեճ է լինելու. Ով գիտի թե երբբ է լինելու այդ հանդիպումը, որտեղ և ինչպես կարող ենք մասնակցել այդ հանդիպմանը ?


Պարզվեց:
Շաբաթ, նոյեմբերի 3-ին ժամը 14:00-ին Արմենիա Մարիոտտ հյուրանոցում տեղի կունենա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բանավեճը, հատուկ երիտասարդների համար: Ցանկալի են իշխանամետ կիրթ մարդիկ և ընդհանրապես բոլորն էլ կարող են գալ հարցեր տալու և պատասխաններ ստանալու նպատակով:

Գուցե վաղը հանդիպենք  :Wink:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Պարզվեց:
> Շաբաթ, նոյեմբերի 3-ին ժամը 14:00-ին Արմենիա Մարիոտտ հյուրանոցում տեղի կունենա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բանավեճը, հատուկ երիտասարդների համար: Ցանկալի են իշխանամետ կիրթ մարդիկ և ընդհանրապես բոլորն էլ կարող են գալ հարցեր տալու և պատասխաններ ստանալու նպատակով:
> 
> Գուցե վաղը հանդիպենք


Քաղաքաղի, ապսոս չհանդիպեցինք  :Smile:  Այնտեղ հարց տվողներից մեկը ներկայացավ` "Հաըաստանի Հանրապետության Քաղաքացի" չլինի դու էիր ?  Իսկ նրանց համար ովքեր չէին կարողացել ներկա գտնվել, ասեմ վոր շատ լավ անցավ:   

    Հայտարարվեց, որ հաջորդ հանրահավաքը լինելու է Նոյեմբերի 16-ին ժամը 17.00:  Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այս անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ է լինելու:

----------


## Dr. M

Բարևներ բոլորին
ԵՎ?????? Գնացիք հավաքույթին?
ինչ կպատմեք?

----------


## Սամվել

> Հմ , կարելի է մտածել, որ Դուք այդ տարիներին եղել եք  ԼՏՊ -ի անձնական գանձապահը,
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Հրազդանի ՋԷԿ ին ,  ապա  նոր Խաչիկ Ստամբւլցյաններ  այլևս
> պետք չեն:  Որպես մասնագետ Ձեզ եվ բոլորին հավաստիացնում եմ արտադրված
> էլեկտրոեներգիան հողանցել հնարավոր չէ, դա նույնիսկ ապացուցելու կարիք չունի,
> եթե չուզենային հոսանք տալ ապա ամենապարզ մեխանիզմը չարտադրելն է, 
> իրականում հոսանք չի եղել,  իսկ հողանցման մասին խոսակցուցյունները դա արդեն
> տգիտության գագաթնակետն է և իրեն հարգող մարդու համար ոչ սազական, որովհետև
> այս պրոցեսը հասկանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը 6-րդ դասարանի կրթություն.


Համաշխարհային Էներգիայի միայն 16%ն է որ արտադրվում է Ատումային էլէկտրակայանների միջոցով...
Այս ասպարեզում Առյուծի բաժինը ընկնում է ՋԵկերի վրա...
Ֆրանսինա հանդիսանում է ամենաշատը ատոմային էներգիա արտադրող երկիրը, այդ ճանապարհով արտադրվում է նրանց էներգիայի 75%ը
Օրինակ ԱՄՆում էներգիայի միայն 12% էներգիան է արտադրվում ատոմակայանների միջոցով:
Ինչ են ասում այս տվյալները որ մեր երկրում նույնիսկ Մութ ու Ցուրտ տարիներին արտադրվել է այսօրվա էներգիայի պաշարի գոնե 25ից ավելի որը բավարարում էր մեր երկրի ժողովրդին ընդամենը 2 ժամով   :Shok:  :Xeloq:  Փաստորեն կոպիտ հաշվարկով 24ի 25%ը 2ն է հա՞ :Think: 

Իսկ ինչից եք ենթադրում որ արտադրված էներգիան անպայման է վերցնել, այն կարելի է պարզապես *վաճառել*/օրինակ մեր շատ սիրելի հարևան Վրաստանին/, նամանավանդ որ իշխանության շատ ձեռնտու էր ժողովրդին պահել ցրտի ու մթի մեջ...Ինչու՞

Շատ հասարակ ընդհանրապես էլեկտրականությունից զրկված երկրում /կամ օրը 2 ժամ/ շաաատ դժվար է իրականացնել ինֆորմացիայի այդքան կարևոր շրջապտույտ և նրանք ովքեր բողոքում են հիմա ինֆորմացիայի բլոկադա կոչվածից այն ժամանակ ինչ էին անում երբ ինֆրոմացիայի շրջապտույի միակ ձևը բանբասանքն էր  :Think:  *Ի՞նչ գիտեք ինչեր են կատարվել այդ ժամանակ որ այդքան մեծ ոգևորությամբ պաշտպանում եք նրան:*

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան /այսուհետ ԼՏՊ/
Ինչ արեց ԼՏՊն այն ժողովրդի հետ որը այդքան մեծ հույսեր էր կապում նրա հետ...նա միաձայն ընտրվելով ստանձնեց մեր երկրի ղեկը այդքան դժվար ժամանակներում մեր երկրի համար մի երկիր որը ուներ բավականին զարգացած արդյունաբվերություն և ժողովուրդ ինտելեկտուալ ներուժ և այլն... Բոլոր գործարանները/կամ համարյա բոլոր/ թալանվեցին, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ես բազմաթիվ հավաստի տվյալներ եմ լսել թե ինչպես են հաստոցները վաճառվում և անխնա սպառում այդքան կարևոր գործաարանները որոնք գուցե ճիշտ արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարելու դեպքում կդառնային մեր երկրի զարգացման բանալին/Օրինակ նշեմ Միաբյուրեղի աճեցման գործարանը /վանաձորի կարծեմ/ որը արտադրում էր ոսկուց թանկ հիանալի սիլիցիումային միաբյուրեղներ, որոնք նույնիսկ տեղափոխման խնդիրներ չունեին, բայց այդ գործարանը կարելի էր շատ հեշտ կործանել և իր թանկարժեք հաստոցները վաճառելով յուրացնել գումարը/...ամենակարևոր հանգամանքը ՍՊԱՆՎԵՑ ժողովրդի ոգին, մի ժողովուրդ որը զգտում էր ազատության և համախմբվել էր ու հույսը կապել նորանկախ պետության և հենց ԼՊՏի անձի խելամտության հետ, այդ ժողովուրդը թվաթափ եղավ երբ 2-3 տարի պահվեց ահի, մթի և ցրտի մեջ...և հենց այդ է թերևս պատճառը որ այսօր ժողովուրդը էլ իվիճակի չէ վտքի կանգնել և հավատալով մեկին նրան վստահել իր ապագան/հին վերքերը այնքան ցավոտ են արյունահոսում, որ այլևս ոչ մեկի չեն հավատում մեր այրերը/...

Ես որևէ իշխանության կողմնակից չեմ ուղակի փաստեր եմ փորձում արձանագրել
Օրինակ ինչ եմ ես հիշում այն տարիներից և ինչ եմ տեսնում հիմա...
ասենք անգործ մարդկանց հոծ բազմություն որոնք իրենց ապրուստի միակ ճանապարհը տեսնում էին արտագաղթի մեծ...մասսայական գողություններ ու ծառահատումներ ձմռան ցրտից պաշտպանվելու համար և այլն և այլն և այլն...
Իսկ ինչ եմ տեսնում հիմա
Մարդիկ ցանկության դեպքում գոնե կարող են մինամալ չափով ապահովվեն իրենց ընտանիքը իրենց դրսևորելով թեքուզ հենց ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների ասպարեզում ..Չեմ կարծում որ Գագոի/վիրտուալ կերպար/ համար կոնկրետ այդքան էլ տարբերություն կա նա որ աշխոտում է վերջնական օգուտը գնումա Ամերիկացու Չինացու թե Ռուսի գրպանը փաստը նա է որ իր աշխատանքով նա կարողանում է գոնե մինիմալ ապրի...նաև գիտակցում եմ, որ առանց այդ ներդրումների անհնար կլիներ առհասարակ որևէ ճյուղի զարգացումը /չհաշված որ նրանք նաև հարկեր են վճարում/ ...
Հիմա ինչ կանգնենք փնովենք ու բոյկոտենք ներդրողների ասելով մեր ապագան նրանց ձեռքում է թե սովից մեռնենք...
Դա նմանա այն պատմությանը որ խեղդվող Հրեաին ասում են արի քեզ փրկենք բայց պետքա վճարես ասում ավելի լավա մեռնեմ/խնդրում եմ որպես թշնամանք չընդունել ուղակի օրինակ էր/

այց մյուս կողմից նաև տեսնում եմ մի հաբրգած մասսայի որը կարող է վրաերթի ենթարկել որևէ մեկինն իրա հիանալի Համմերով ու մնալ անպատիժ...իհարկե սա բավականին բացասական բան է և բարկաբեկում է այսօրվա իշխանությանը բայց դե մի հատ էլ գրեմ *ի՞նչ գիտենք որ դա չէ եղել ինֆորմացիայի բացակայության տարիներին* ես կոնկրետ վստահ չեմ որ չի եղել...եթե մենք չենք տեսնում այլմոլորակայիններին դա դեռ չի ապացուցում որ նրանք չկան...

Հիմա ինչ եմ տեսնում Մի մարդ, որը նախկինում բավականին "լավ" է նայել մեր երկրին, ուզում է ետ վերադառնալ իշխանության...և ոչ թե ներկայացնելով  երկրի վիճակի բարելավմանը ուղված *կոնկրետ ու խելամիտ ծրագիր*/ես խելամիտ չեմ համարում մեր Հայորդիների արյան գնով ձեռք բերած հողերը ետ վերադարձնելու միտքը/ այլ փորձելով վարկաբեկել գործող իշխանությանը  :Think: 

Եվ ես հասարակ ընտրողս ինչ անեմ աչք փակեմ տխուր անցյալի վրա և աննախագիծ թեքնածուին ընտրեմ միայն նրա ամպագոռգոռ մեղադրանքների համար  :Shok: 
Բնավ ոչ...իհարկե դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ես կընտրեմ կոնկրետ գործող իշխանությանը  
դա նշանակում է որ ես կբացառոմ նրան հանարավոր տեքնածուներ ցուցակից  :Ok:

----------


## Dr. M

լավ ասեցիր  :Smile: 
բայց որ մեկը ԼՏՊ-ի տեղում լիներ ու նման բան չաներ? 

իշխանությունը ԱԳԱՀ է դառնում ,Առավել ևս, երբ ժողովուրդը չի կարողանում իր խոսքը տեղ հասցնել  :Angry2:  
հիմա պետք է պարզապես ընտրել չարյաց փոքրագույնին
*մեր երկրին մեծ հեղաշրջում է պետք, հավասարակշռված, իմաստուն ձևով*
ներկայիս իշխանությունն էլ "նվեր չէր" ընդ որում  հենց ԼՏՊ-ն բերեց նրանց, գուցե գիտակցաբար? ով գիտե?  :Think:  գուցե ներքին պայմանավորվածություն կար?
իսկ հիմա հասկանալով, որ չափերն անցել են, գլուխ է բարձրացրել (չնայած նրան ավելի շատ հրահրել են կարծում եմ) ամենավատը որ չէի ցանկանա մտածել նրա մասին, որ նա ծախու մարդ է, ու ծախվել է հենց նույն ներկայիս իշխանությանը  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Քանի որ գրառումս ջնջվել է չհիմնավորված փաստերի առկայության պատճառով, ես հիմա կխոսեմ փաստերով:
1.Եթե հիմա Հայաստանում լիներ արդարություն ու բոլորը հավասար լինեին օրենքի առաջ մենք հաստատ սենց դժգոհ չէինք լինի ներկա իշխանություններից, արդարությունը նախ և առաջ ապահովվում է իրավական համակարգը, վերցնենք հիմիկվա իրավական համակարգը ու համեմատենք այն ժամանակվա հետ ոչ մի տարբերություն :Smile: ,եթե տարբերություն ապա ոչ հոգուտ ԼՏՊ-ի :Wink: 
2.ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները հիմա նաև շատ են խոսում խոսքի ազատությունը սահմանափակելու, անկախ հեռուստակայանը փակելու և այլնի մասին, բայց դե բոլորս հիշում ենք որ նույն ԼՏՊ-ն փակեց ազատություն ռադիոկայանը, փակեց դաշնակցությունը, ու մի քանի թերթեր հիմա անունները չեմ հիշում, ստեղել ոչ մի տարբերություն իր ու ներկայիս իշխանությունների միջև :Wink: , եթե տարբերություն ապա ոչ հոգուտ ԼՏՊ-ի :Wink: 
Հ.Գ 
Հետո կշարունակեմ էնքան սենց գրելու բան կա 5 օր փաստերով կրեմ չի պրծնի, ուղղակի հավես չկա :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ ասեցիր 
> բայց որ մեկը ԼՏՊ-ի տեղում լիներ ու նման բան չաներ? 
> 
> իշխանությունը ԱԳԱՀ է դառնում ,Առավել ևս, երբ ժողովուրդը չի կարողանում իր խոսքը տեղ հասցնել  
> հիմա պետք է պարզապես ընտրել չարյաց փոքրագույնին
> *մեր երկրին մեծ հեղաշրջում է պետք, հավասարակշռված, իմաստուն ձևով*
> ներկայիս իշխանությունն էլ "նվեր չէր" ընդ որում  հենց ԼՏՊ-ն բերեց նրանց, գուցե գիտակցաբար? ով գիտե?  գուցե ներքին պայմանավորվածություն կար?
> իսկ հիմա հասկանալով, որ չափերն անցել են, գլուխ է բարձրացրել (չնայած նրան ավելի շատ հրահրել են կարծում եմ) ամենավատը որ չէի ցանկանա մտածել նրա մասին, որ նա ծախու մարդ է, ու ծախվել է հենց նույն ներկայիս իշխանությանը


Հենց էտա հարցը ժողովրդին նման կերպով ապտակած նախագահը էլ հետ չէր գա, որովհետև չեմ կարծում որ նա գոնե իր ամենաօպտիմիստական երազներում հավատում է որ ինչոր շանս ունի պայքարել նախագահի աթոռի համար:

Այստե ըստ իս կա 2 տարբերակ
1. Քիչ հավանական տարբերակ որ նա ինքն է որոշել ետ գալ և փորձել ետ վերցնել իշխանությունը, ինչը անելը գրեթե անհնար է /ընդ որում այս դեպքը չի նշանակում որ նա ուզում է գալ իշխանության երկիրը ծաղկեցնելու համար, ես կասեի հակառակը/ 
2. ՆԱ այստեղ է հենց Գործող իշխանությունների հրավերով
Այսինքն եթե պայքարը գնա ՊԱրոն Սերժ Սարգսյանի և իր միջև ապա առանց որևէ կեղծիքի Սերժ Սարգսյանը կընտրվի ժողովրդի կողմից մի 80% ձանյերով  :Xeloq: 

Ամեն դեպքում 2 տարբերակներից էլ ես իմ համար հետևություն եմ անում որ ավելի լավ է նրան չընտրեմ...իհարկե կարելի է նաև գործողներին չընտրել բայց դե դա արդեն լրիվ այլ թեմա է...
Հարցը էնա որ մի անգամ վարորդական իրավունքներից զրկված նախագահին ես անձամբ չեմ վստահի մեր երկրի ղեկը և իմ ու իմ երեխաների ապագան:

Ակամայից ցանկություն է առաջանում տեսնել 3րդ՝ ԱՐԺԱՆԻ թեքնածուի, բաց հլը որ նա լռում է  երբ խոսա ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա:

Հ.Գ. Իմիջայլոց եթե ձեզ թվում է որ նախորդ գրածներս 98 թվականի դրությամբ շտկված են եղել ապա ես կասեմ որ շտկված է եղել միմիայն էլէկտրաէներգիայի հարցը: մնացածը ոնց թալանել են նենց էլ շարունակել են մինչև վերջի օրը...Ես կարամ կոնկրետ գործարաններ թվարկեմ թե ոնց են թանկարժեք հաստոցները վաճառել և գումարը յուրացրել...   

Հ.Գ. 2.

Հ.Հ.Շ.ի ներկայացուցիչը հանդիպումներից մեկում նշել էր որ նրանց վերադարձից հետո կվերադառնա նաև Վանո Սիրադեղյանը: Արդյո՞ք սա քրեորեն պատժելի չէ: Այսինքն միջազգային հետախուզության մեջ գտնվող մարդուց տեղեկություն ունենալ: Այսինքն հանցակից, կամ հանցագործի թաքցնող որը ինչքան գիտեմ քրեորեն պատժելի է: Կխնդրեմ իրավաբանները մեկնաբանեն  :Ok:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> լավ ասեցիր 
> բայց որ մեկը ԼՏՊ-ի տեղում լիներ ու նման բան չաներ? 
> 
> իշխանությունը ԱԳԱՀ է դառնում ,Առավել ևս, երբ ժողովուրդը չի կարողանում իր խոսքը տեղ հասցնել  
> հիմա պետք է պարզապես ընտրել չարյաց փոքրագույնին
> *մեր երկրին մեծ հեղաշրջում է պետք, հավասարակշռված, իմաստուն ձևով*
> ներկայիս իշխանությունն էլ "նվեր չէր" ընդ որում  հենց ԼՏՊ-ն բերեց նրանց, գուցե գիտակցաբար? ով գիտե?  գուցե ներքին պայմանավորվածություն կար?
> իսկ հիմա հասկանալով, որ չափերն անցել են, գլուխ է բարձրացրել (չնայած նրան ավելի շատ հրահրել են կարծում եմ) ամենավատը որ չէի ցանկանա մտածել նրա մասին, որ նա ծախու մարդ է, ու ծախվել է հենց նույն ներկայիս իշխանությանը



     Ինչ վերաբերում է այն բանին, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատվեր է կատարում, գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ  դա այդպես չե: Հակառակ դեպքում Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը` մի ամբողջ երկրի ղեկավար, իրեն չէր պահի այդ ձևով, ու 3-4 անգամ եթերով չեր խոսի այն մարդու դեմ, ով իր ասելով զրոյական ռեյտինգ ունի: Եթե այդպես է, ինչու նա այդքան չէր անհանգստանում ասենք Տիգրան Կարապետյանի ասպարեզ գալու առթիվ?

     Ինչ վերաբերում է այն բանին, թե ինչու Լևոնը Սերժին և Քոչարյանին քաղաքական դաշտ բերեց, ու իր խոսքով "փաթաթեց մեր վզին", ապա նա երեկ ունեցած հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, որը նա կատակով անվանեց "հարցաքննություն", քանի որ երիտասարդները շատ խեստ հարցեր էին տալիս, ասաց հետևյալը` 

 Նախ Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար ասաց,  որ բերել է ոչ թե Ղարաբաղից, այլ Ռուսաստանից, քանի որ վերջինս վտարված է եղել Ղարաբաղից, ունենալով մեծ խնդիրներ այնտեղ: Նա ասաց, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը եղել է շատ պարկեշտ մարդ և Ռուսաստանում գտնված ժամանակ մեծ գործեր է արել Հայաստանի համար:

   Ինչ վերաբերում է Քոչարյանի` Հայաստան գալուն, նա բացատրեց հետևյալ կերպ: Նախ խոստովանեց, որ այն տարիներին ժողովուրդը շատ անվստահությամբ էր վերաբերում իշխանություններին, և այդ վիճակը մեղմելու համար նրանք Լոնդոնից Հայաստան են հրավիրել Արմեն Սարգսյան անունով քաղաքական գործչին որպես վարչապետ, և ժողովուրդը շատ գոհ են եղել նրաննից և նրա գործունեությունից, սակայն մի քանի ամիս աշխատելուց հետո  նա առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով վերադառնում է Լոնդոն: (Նույն օրը ես ավագ ընկերոջիցս իմացա որ, Արմեն Սարգսյանին ծեծել էր Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, և նրան տեղափոխել են Լոնդոն մի քանի ներքին օրգանների վնասմամբ): Շարունակելով` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասաց, որ այդ ժամանակ նրանք նորից հայտնվեցին վատ վիճակում և ստիպված են եղել Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին նշանակել Հայաստանում վարչապետ 2 նկատառումներով`

* 1.* Քանի որ նա քաղաքականության մեջ չերեվացող դեմք էր, ու ժողովուրդը բացասական ոչ մի բան չուներին նրա դեմ, և 
*2.* Որպեսզի Քոչարյանը "Ղարաբաղի հարցին նայի Հայաստանից":

Նա պատմեց, որ ժողովուրդը ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհ եր այդ փոփոխությունից, բացի 2 դեպքից, երբ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ասել է, որ Քոչարյանոի Հայաստան գալը լարվածություն կմցնի հայաստանցիներ և ղարաբաղցիներ միջև և մի լրագրող (որի անունը չեմ հիշում) բավականին հանգամանալից հիմնավորել է Քոչարյանի Հայաստան գալու բացասական հետևանգները: Իսկ մնացածը շատ գոհ են եղել Քոչարյանի ՀՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնին անցնելու կապակցությամբ:

   Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասաց, որ Քոչարյանը շատ բարեխիխճ կերպով է կատարել իր բոլոր պարտականությունները և եղել է լավ վարչապետ: Սակայն, ըստ նրա, երբ փոխվեց իրավիճակը և նրանց դիրքն ու պաշտոնը քաղաքականության մեջ, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը և Սերջ Սարգսյանը դարձան բոլորովին այլ մարդիկ, ում ճանաչում ենք բոլորս մինչ օրս:

Այս հարցի շուրջ այսքանը: Եթե ելի կան հարցեր, կարող եմ ասել թե նա ինչ է պատասխանել: Ասեմ, որ առաջին կես ժամը նա ելույթ ունեցավ, իսկ հետո մեկ ժամ տրամադրեց երիտասարդների հարցերին: Ասեմ որ շատ տաղանդավոր հարցեր հնչեցին` այնպիսիք, որ բոլորը նախ ծափահարեցին հարց տվողին, ապա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին` նույնքան տաղանդավոր պատասխանների համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասաց, որ Քոչարյանը շատ բարեխիխճ կերպով է կատարել իր բոլոր պարտականությունները և եղել է լավ վարչապետ: Սակայն, ըստ նրա, երբ փոխվեց իրավիճակը և նրանց դիրքն ու պաշտոնը քաղաքականության մեջ, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը և Սերջ Սարգսյանը դարձան բոլորովին այլ մարդիկ, ում ճանաչում ենք բոլորս մինչ օրս:


 :Clapping:  :Jpit: 
Այ հենց այս է խնդիրը: Նույն խնդիրը ունեղել է և նա և կարծում եմ կրկին կունենա  :Ok: 

Նա և իր կուսակցությունը նույնպես հիանալի կերպով առաջնորդել են ժողովրդին դեպի բաղձալի ազատությունը, բայց իշխանությունը ստանձնելուց հետո սկսել են թալանել ու ճնշել այդ նույն ժողովրդին: Հիմա էլ վիզ դրած ուզումա «կուտ տալով» իշխանության հասնել, բայց ահա եթե դա նրա մոտ ստացվի ես մի 80%ով համոզված եմ որ պատմությունը կկրկնվի այլ ձևակերպմամբ: ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում *«Կարմիր կովը իր կաշին երբեք չի փոխի»*

----------


## Ծով

ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ. «ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԴԻՄԱՆԿԱՐ» .
*Անպայման կարդացե՛ք*

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ. «ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԴԻՄԱՆԿԱՐ» .
> *Անպայման կարդացե՛ք*


Շնորհակալություն, հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ. «ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԴԻՄԱՆԿԱՐ» .
> *Անպայման կարդացե՛ք*


       Ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շատ խարիզմատիկ անձնավորություն է :  Եևբ հանդիպում էր այլ երկրների նախագահների հետ, միշտ հապրտ էր,   հանգիստ, հավասարը-հավասարի պես էր շփվում այնպիսի գերտերությունների նախագահների հետ, ինչպիսիք են ԱՄՆ ն և Ռուսաստանը: Ել  չեմ ասում որ այսօր շատերը մոռանում են, որ Ֆրանսիայի հետ Հայաստանի ջերմ հարաբերությունները սկսվել են  հենց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք և նրա շնորհիվ:  

    Հոդվածում ամեն ինչ մանրամասն ասված է: Հետաքրքիր էր շատ:

----------


## Artgeo

*Քոչարյանի հրաշագործությունները Ղարաբաղում*

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հայտարարում է, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանից ժառանգել է քայքայված տնտեսություն, որն իր կառավարման շնորհիվ, իբր, վերականգնվել է:

Համեմատական վերլուծությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում տեղի են ունեցել նույն գործընթացները, ինչ Հայաստանում: Քոչարյանը ԼՂՀ-ն ղեկավարում էր մինչեւ 1997 թ.: Եթե նա իսկապես շատ իմաստուն եւ հրաշագործ ղեկավար է, պետք է որ ԼՂՀ տնտեսությունում շատ ավելի մեծ հրաշքներ գործած լիներ, մանավանդ որ, որքան հայտնի է, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը որեւէ մասնակցություն չէր կարող ունենալ Ղարաբաղի տնտեսությունը եւս քայքայելու գործում... Ավաղ, այլ է իրականությունը:
*
Էներգետիկա*

Վերցնենք, օրինակ, այնքան չարչրկված էներգետիկան: ԼՂՀ ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության պաշտոնական հրապարակման համաձայն, 1996 թ. Ղարաբաղի ընդհանուր օգտագործման էներգետիկ ցանցում կորուստները կազմել են 49.8%: Ընդ որում, նախորդող տարում դրանք ընդամենը 26.5% էին: Ո՞ր է կորել այդքան էներգիան, ինչու՞ հրաշագործ տնտեսվար Քոչարյանը չի կարողացել կանխել էներգետիկ կորուստները: Հայաստանի նույնիսկ ամենաճգնաժամային տարիներին էներգետիկ կորուստները չեն գերազանցել 40%-ը: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկը գողացե՞լ է այդ էներգիան: Աղոտ հույսեր ունենք, որ Քոչարյանը դրանում չի մեղադրի Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահին: Հույս ունենք նաեւ, որ Քոչարյանը կհիշի, որ Հայաստանը պատերազմի տարիներին, պատերազմից հետո եւ ներկայումս ապահովում է ԼՂՀ էլեկտրաէներգիայի պահանջմունքի 50-70%-ը: Իսկ մենք հիշեցնենք (հիմնվելով բացառապես պաշտոնական տեղեկատվության վրա), որ 1996 թ. ԼՂՀ-ում էլեկտրաէներգիայի արտադրությունը նվազել է միանգամից 22.9 մլն կվտ ժամով (82 մլն-ից հասնելով 59.1 մլն. կվտ ժամի), իսկ էներգետիկ համակարգի հավասարակշվածությունը պահպանելու համար Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կառավարությունը ստիպված է եղել լրացուցիչ Ղարաբաղ առաքել մոտ 60 մլն. կվտ/ժամ էլէներգիա: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, էներգետիկայի բնագավառում Քոչարյանը պարծենալու բան չունի, առավել եւս, որ էներգակիրների ներմուծման խնդիր չի էլ ունեցել՝ նրանց հոսանքը արտադրվել է բացառապես հիդրոէլեկտրակայաններում: Այսինքն, որպես Ղարաբաղի նախագահ, նա չի բախվել այնպիսի խնդիրների հետ, ինչպես շրջափակումները, գազատարի պայթեցումները, ատոմակայանի փակումը: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ պարագայում նա չի կարողացել արդյունավետ կառավարել Ղարաբաղի էներգառեսուրսները:

*Արդյունաբերություն*

Մինչեւ 1990թ. Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում աշխատում էին 40-ից ավելի միայն խոշոր արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկություններ, որոնցում զբաղված էր 12-13 հազ. մարդ: Իսկ 1996 թ. բոլոր աշխատող ձեռնարկությունների թիվը 23-25 էր՝ ընդամենը 3100 աշխատողներով: Սա ավելի մեծ անկում է, քան Հայաստանում: Այդ ինչու՞ Քոչարյանը չի կարողացել աշխատեցնել ձեռնարկությունները: Նա կարող էր պարզապես ազնվաբար խոստովանել, որ ԼՂՀ արդյունաբերությունը փլուզված է, եւ նա չի կարողացել պատերազմից հետո դա անմիջապես վերականգնել, ինչպես եւ չի կարողացել Հայաստանը: Բայց ոչ, նման խոստովանություն չի կատարվում, շատ ավելի հեշտ է մեղադրելը: Իսկ որ ավելի պարզ լինի, թե ԼՂՀ տնտեսական փլուզումը ինչ մասշտաբ է ունեցել, մի քանի օրինակ բերենք: Ադրբեջանի կազմում Ղարաբաղի արդյունաբերության հիմքը սննդի եւ թեթեւ արդյունաբերությունն էր: Ղարաբաղն, օրինակ ապահովում էր Ադրբեջանի խաղողի գինու արտադրանքի 10-15%-ը: Կային նաեւ պանրի, մետաքսի, էլեկտրատեխնիկայի խոշոր արտադրություններ: Մինչեւ պատերազմը Ղարաբաղն արտադրում էր մոտ 500 տ պանիր, 1 մլն. դկլ խաղողի գինի, 2 մլն. զույգ կոշիկ: Քոչարյանական կառավարման վերջին տարում (1996 թ.) Ղարաբաղն արտադրել է ընդամենը 12 տ. պանիր, 25.5 հազ. դկլ գինի եւ 31 հազ. զույգ կոշիկ: Սակայն Քոչարյանի հեռանալուց հետո ԼՂՀ տնտեսությունն աստիճանաբար վերականգնվել է, զարգացել են այլ ճյուղեր, հատկապես առեւտեւրը, սնունդը եւ ծառայությունները: 2005 թ. տվյալներով, ԼՂՀ պետռեգիստրում գրանցված էին 1950 տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտներ, որից 175-ը՝ արդյունաբերությունում, 1227-ը՝ առեւտրի եւ սննդի ոլորտում:

*Սոցիալական ոլորտ*

Քոչարյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանը պնդում են, որ հայաստանցիների կենսամակարդակը վերջին տասնամյակում բարձրացել է, եւ, բնականաբար, դա վերագրում են իրենց: Լավ, իսկ Ղարաբաղում ինչպիսի՞ն էր կենսամակարդակը: Օրինակ, 1996 թ. 1 աշխատողի միջին ամսական աշխատավարձը կազմել է 7984 դրամ, իսկ կենսաթոշակը՝ 2821 դրամ: 2006 թ.՝ համապատասխանաբար 56700 դրամ եւ 14359 դրամ: Այսինքն, աշխատավարձերն ու թոշակները Քոչարյանի հեռանալուց հետո աճել են մոտ 7 անգամ: Եթե հետեւենք Քոչարյանի տրամաբանությանը, Արկադի Ղուկասյանը, որի կառավարման տարիներին են աճել թոշակներն ու աշխատավարձերը, պետք է առավոտից երեկո ամոթանք տա Քոչարյանին: Բայց նա համեստաբար լռում է: Գուցե այն քչերից մե՞կն է, որ հասկանում է, թե թոշակներն ու աշխատավարձերը պատերազմից 10 տարի անց կարելի էր շատ ավելի բարձրացնել: Չնայած, չենք կարծում: Չենք էլ ուզում մտածել, որ Հայաստանի երկրորդ նախագահն այս աստիճան մանկամիտ է: Պարզապես խորհուրդ ենք տալիս երեսպաշտություն չանել, քիչ պարծենալ, քիչ մեղադրել եւ շատ աշխատել:

Ա. ԱՐԱՄՅԱՆ
http://taregir.am

----------


## Artgeo

*Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նոր կայքը*
26.11.07 11:45

ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԶԼՄ-ՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ


Հարգելի գործընկերներ.

http://www.levonpresident.am ինտերնետային հասցեում գործում է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու առաջադրման պաշտոնական էջ կայքը: Ներկայումս գործում է հայերեն տարբերակը: Առաջիկա օրերին կսկսի գործել անգլերեն տարբերակը: Կայքը կունենա նաեւ ռուսերեն տարբերակ: Գործում է նաեւ http://www.levonforpresident.com/ հասցեն: 

http://elections.a1plus.am/

----------


## Artgeo

*Նամակ ԱՄՆ-ից*
28.11.07 03:48


Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճակատագրով մտահոգ
                      Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ`
          Ազգովին կանգնած ենք ճակատագրական հանգրվանի առջ¢ ¢ որպես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բարորության ու արժանապատիվ ապագայով մտահոգ հայեր մեր պատասխանատվութան բաժինն ունենք այդ մարտահրավերների հաղթահարման գործում£
Բոլորս գիտակցում ենք, որ մեր հայրենիքիª որպես ժողովրդավար ու իրավական պետություն դառնալու միակ գրավականը ավազակապետական ներկա համակարգի վերացումն է£ Իսկ այդ նպատակին հասնելու միակ ճանապարհը միասնական ուժերով պայքարն էª Հայաստանը անդունդ առաջնորդող ավազակապետական վարչակարգի դեմ£

        Այդ առումով, մենքª ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվող հայերս, դրական ենք գնահատում ՀՀ նախկին նախագահª Լ¢ոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական ասպարեզ վերադառնալու, ՀՀ նախագահահի թեկնածու առաջադրվելու փաստը ¢ պատրաստակամություն հայտնում աջակցելու նրան գալիք ՀՀ նախագահական ընտրություններում;

    Ակնհայտ է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրումը խուճապի է մատնել ներկա իշխանություններին ստիպելով նրանց սկսել ահաբեկման ու հետապնդման արշավ բոլոր այն անհատների ու կազմակերպությունների նկատմամբ, որոնք բացահայտ զորակցություն են հայտնել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին£

    Այսօր բացառիկ պատմական հնարավորություն ունենքª քոչարյանասերժական ավազակապետությունից մեկ անգամ ընդմիշտ ազատվելու, մեր պետությունը կայուն զարգացման ճանապարհի վրա դնելու ու ժողովրդավարությունը անշրջելի համակարգ դարձնելու առումով£ Սակայն ինչպես նախկին փորձը ցույց է տալիս, Իշխանությունը անօրինական ճանապարհով զավթած այս մարդկանց խումբը վերարտադրելու համար գործադրելու է զեղծարարության ու բռնության ամեն միջոց մինչ¢ հասնի իր նպատակին£

    Որպես Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում բնակվող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ ¢ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճակատագրով մտահոգ հայեր պարտավոր ենք, մեր հնարավորության սահմաններում, աջակից լինել բոլոր նրանց ովքեր միավորվելով ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահի շուրջ պայքարի դրոշն են բարձրացրել այս վարչակարգի դեմ£ Ուստի այդ նպատակի համար ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահին սատարող ամերիկահայերս Լոս Անջելեսում հիմնադրում ենք ՀՀ Նախագահի թեկնածուª Լ¢ոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի աջակցության ԱՄՆ-ի Կենտրոն£
 Ռուդիկ Հովսեփյան - ՙՎարագույր՚ հեռուստաժամի տնօրեն
Համբարձում Սարաֆյան - ՍԴՀԿ Ամերիկայի Ար¢մտյան շրջանի Վարիչ Մարմնի փոխատենապետ,
Կարո Կարապետյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության Նախագահ, Փաստաբան
Հրանտ Թումասյան - ՙՀանրապետություն՚ կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ, ազատամարտիկ
Անահիտ Մարտիրոսյան - ՙԱնահիտ Շոու՚ հեռուստատեսային ծրագրի ղեկավար
Հովհաննես Բալայան - ՙՔաջ Նազար՚ հեռուստատեսային ծրագրի ղեկավար
Նունե Ավետիսյան - ՙԲար¢՚ հեռուստատեսային ծրագրի ղեկավար
Ռուբեն Դավթյան - ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի անվտանգության ծառայության նախկին աշխատակից, ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության Փոխնախագահ, ազատամարտիկ
Երան Ղազարյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության խորհրդի անդամ
Սմբատ Առուստամյան - - ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի անվտանգության ծառայության նախկին աշխատակից, ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության խորհրդի անդամ
Գրիգոր Գեվողլանյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության խորհրդի անդամ, գործարար
Ալվարդ Գեվողլանյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության անդամ,
Օֆելյա Վահրադյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության վերահսկող մարմնի անդամ, Գլենդելի Հանրային Քոլեջի ուսանող
Անդրանիկ Կարապետյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության անդամ, գործարար
Լեվինե Ալեքսանյան - ՙՀայ Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ Մարդու Իրավունքների Պաշտպանության Ընկերակցության անդամ, գործարար
Գրիգոր Գրիգորյան - բժիշկ

Արայիկ Գասպարյան - բժիշկ

Վրեժ Մովսեսյան

Հայկ Կարապետյան
Գլենդել, Քալիֆորնիա, ԱՄՆ
Կենտրոնի ինտերնետային կայքն է - www.levon4president.org
էլեկտրոնային փոստային հասցեն - info@levon4president.org
Կենտրոնի գործունեությունը լուսաբանվում է Գլենդելի ՙՎարագույր՚ 26 ալիք, Լոս Անջելեսի ՙՀայացք՚ 24 ժամ ալիք, ՙԱնահիտ Շոու՚ 24 ժամ ալիք, ՙՔաջ Նազար՚ 26 ալիք, ՙԲար¢՚ 283 ալիք, ՙՔաղաքացիական Հասարակություն՚ 24, 26, 31 ալիք, ՙՆոր Սերունդ՚ 26 ալիք հեռուստաժամերով£ Բոլոր հեռուստաժամերը դիտում են հազարավոր հայեր Քալիֆորնիայի տարբեր բնակավայրերում£ Բացի այդ կենտրոնի ¢ որոշ անհատների կողմից բաժանվել են DVD - ներ երկու հանրահավաքներում հնչած ելույթների վերաբերյալ£ Կենտրոնը առաջիկայում շարունակելու է զբաղվել արտերկրում գտնվող Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներին նախընտրական գործընթացներին ակտիվորեն ներգրավելու համար£
Կենտրոնի Լրատվական Ծառայություն 

http://elections.a1plus.am/news/43/

----------


## Աթեիստ

*ՙԱզգային միաբանության՚ տարածքային կառույցների որոշ ղեկավարներ դուրս են եկել կուսակցությունից*

ՙԱզգային միաբանություն՚ կուսակցության Երեւանի Էրեբունի համայնքի կառույցներից մեկի արդեն նախկին ղեկավար Գուրգեն Գրիգորյանը ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հետ հարցազրույցում երեկ հաստատեց մամուլում հրապարակված տեղեկությունները, որ ինքը, ինչպես նաեւ Գավառում եւ Հրազդանում կուսակցության տեղական կառույցների երկու ղեկավարներ դուրս են ՙԱզգային միաբանություն՚-ից եւ որոշել են միանալ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնած համաժողովրդական շարժմանը: 

ՙԱզգային միաբանության՚ առաջնորդ Արտաշես Գեղամյանը, Գուրգեն Գրիգորյանի խոսքերով, ՙիրականում աշխատում է իշխանությունների համար եւ պառակտում է ընդդիմությունը՚: 

ՙԳեղամյանի բոլոր գործողությունները տանում են նրան, որ նա իշխանությունների հետ սերտաճած ընդդիմադիր է՚, - ասաց Գրիգորյանը: - ՙՆա ամեն ինչ անում է, որպեսզի ընդդիմությունը քայքայի, փոշիացնի. դա 2003 թվականից սկսած: Ես էլ չեմ ուզում մասնակցել՚: 

ՙՆման մարդու հետ ճանապարհ գնալը շատ վտանգավոր է ոչ միայն ինձ համար, այլեւ բոլորի համար... Իմ թիմակիցները, որոնք պայքարել են ինձ հետ, եղել են իր ամբողջ ընտրարշավին, այսօր ինձ ասում են` մենք գործ չունենք այդ դավաճան մարդկանց հետ՚, - շարունակեց նա` պնդելով, որ Գեղամյանը ՙբոլոր ժամանակներն էլ պաշտպանել է իշխանություններին՚: 

Որպես ապացույց նա հիշեցրեց, որ 2003 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններում Գեղամյանը հրաժարվել էր պաշտպանել Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին` իրենց զգուշացնելով, որ չմասնակցեն ընդդիմության հանրահավաքներին: 

Նա պնդեց նաեւ, թե հենց իշխանությունների հետ պայմանավորվածությունների արդյունքում էր, որ ՙԱզգային միաբանություն՚-ը պարտվեց Ազգային ժողովի վերջին ընտրություններում: 

Գուրգեն Գրիգորյանը ասաց, թե խոսում է Էրեբունու տարածքի իր կառույցի բոլոր 3500 անդամների անունից, որոնք բոլորն էլ (եւ ոչ միայն նրանք) պատրաստ են միանալ ՙայս [Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի] համաժողովրդական շարժմանը՚: 

Արտաշես Գեղամյանը, մինչդեռ, չորեքշաբթի օրը ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին ասաց, որ իրենք ունեն 411 տարածքային կազմակերպություն, եւ բացի Գուրգեն Գրիգորյանից, իրենց ոչ ոք կուսակցությունից դուրս գալու մասին տեղյակ չի պահել: Իսկ էրեբունի համայնքում ՙԱզգային միաբանություն՚-ը, ըստ Գեղամյանի, ունի 7 տարածքային կազմակերպություն, որոնցից միայն մեկի ղեկավարն էր Գրիգորյանը: 

ՙՕգտվելով առիթից ես չեմ կարող չշնորհավորել պարոն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նման զորեղ երկրպագու ձեռք բերելու առումով՚, - ասաց Արտաշես Գեղամյանը: - ՙԻնչ վերաբերում է Հրազդանի Աթարբեկյան գյուղի կազմակերպության ղեկավարին` Նորբերդին, եւ Գավառի մարզի Կարմիր գյուղի տարածքային ղեկավար Պապինին, նրանք էլ բուռն ողջունել են իմ ընտրությունը, ծափահարել են, շնորհավորել են, բայց ազնվություն են ունեցել հետո` 16 ժամում, երբ կարծիքը սեփական փոխել են, դրա մասին հայտարարելու՚:

Ազատություն.ամ

----------


## Grieg

http://www.golos.am/index.php?option...8133&Itemid=37

----------


## dvgray

> http://www.golos.am/index.php?option...8133&Itemid=37


Առանց լինկտ  բացելու ուզում ես ասեմ թե ինչ են գրել  :LOL: :
Ուրեմն էսպես:
…
Կար ժամանակ, Հայաստանում ցուրտ ու մութ էր: Հայաստան գրավել էիր թուրքամետ, Արցախը հարմար գնով  ծախելու պատրաստվող, մասսոնների կողմից ղեկավարվող, մենակ հրյա կնիկ ունեցող, արդար հաց ու պանրի տեղ մազութ լափող, .... աներես, վախկոտ, պատերազմի ժամանակ ազերների կողմից մասնակցող, ժողովրդի արյունը խմած, փողոցները չլուսավորած, ծաղկուն երկիրը քայքայած ու թալանած հրեշը /ՀՀՇ/, իր գլխավոր գլուխ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորությամբ:
Հիմա էլ, տեսնելով, որ երկիրը կրկին ծաղկում է, եկել են նորից լափեն ու... լափեն
/տենաս հիմա մազութ որ չկա, դրա տեղը ինչ են լափելու :Shok:   :LOL: /
.....
Էտ գրողները լավ, գրում իրենց հացի փողն են աշխատում, 
Իսկ դուք հլա դեռ չե՞ք հոգնել այդպիսի ապուշությունները լսելուց ու կարդալուց:
 :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Առանց լինկտ  բացելու ուզում ես ասեմ թե ինչ են գրել
> Ուրեմն էսպես:


Ճիշտ է պետք չե ուրիշների կարծիքները կարդալ կասկածի տակ առնելով ԵՍ-ի անսասան հավատքը : Ընդհանրապես պետք է փակել ականջները և աչքերը այդ դեպքում չեն լինի նաև տհաճ լուրերը և կապրենք հանգիստ  և ուրախ. մեծարգո պարոն Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարությամբ: 




> Իսկ դուք հլա դեռ չե՞ք հոգնել այդպիսի ապուշությունները լսելուց ու կարդալուց:


ճշմարտությունից չեն հոգնում.. ուրիշ բան եթե մեկի համար ճշմարտությունը ապուշություն է

----------


## Artgeo

*Ուղերձ բանտից` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին*
19:55 Yerevan | 15:55 GMT | Friday 7 December 2007

    Երեկ մենք գրություն ենք ստացել բանտում գտնվող ազգային հերոսներ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանից եւ Վարդան Մալխասյանից: Այն ուղղված է «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության ղեկավար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին: Ուղերձը տպագրում ենք ամբողջությամբ: 

«ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ակտիվության եւ համախմբման ներուժի շնորհիվ ընդդիմության դաշտում վերջապես ձեւավորվեց միասնական ճակատ, որը մեր ժողովրդին հույս ու վճռականություն է ներշնչել ազատվելու հակահայ, բռնատիրական ռեժիմից: Այն ռեժիմից, որն այսօր խուճապի վայնասուն է բարձրացրել: Նրա ծախու, ողորմելի կամակատարները, այլ ելք չունենալով, վերջին ճիգերն են թափում մթնոլորտը թունավորելու, ժողովրդի ինքնաբուխ շարժումն ու ընդվզումը վարկաբեկելու համար: Բայց, ի հեճուկս իրենց, միասնական ճակատի շարժումը օր առ օր նոր թափ ու շունչ է ստանում:

Միասնական ճակատ ասելով` մենք ի սկզբանե գիտակցել ենք, որ դա չի նշանակում բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի միասնությունը մեկ թեկնածուի շուրջ, քանի որ միշտ էլ գտնվել են դիմակ հագած, շինծու ընդդիմադիր գործիչներ, որոնց միակ նպատակը եղել եւ մնում է նեղ անձնական շահը: Մենք նրանց չենք էլ ուզում տեսնել այսօրվա միասնական թեկնածուի` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին: Բայց նաեւ չենք կարողանում պատկերացնել արդեն իսկ ձեւավորված միասնական ճակատը առանց հայ ժողովրդի ամենաընդունելի գործիչներից մեկի` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հետ, որին մեր ժողովրդի զգալի մասը իրավամբ համարում է ազգային, ընդգրկուն ու լայնախոհ քաղաքական գործիչ: Եւ այդ լայնախոհությունն ու ազգային շահի հրամայականն այսօր թելադրում ու պահանջում են, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը միավորվի ընդդիմադիր ճակատին եւ դրանով օրինակ ծառայի դեռեւս չվարկաբեկված կուսակցությունների այն մոլորյալ առաջնորդներին, որոնք առ այսօր չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում: Սիրելի Րաֆֆի, այս ուղերձի մտքերը կարող էինք քեզ փոխանցել մեր առանձին հանդիպման ժամանակ, քանզի դու միշտ այցելում ես մեզ եւ քո ուշադրության կենտրոնում ես պահում քաղբանտարկյալների հարցը: Բայց քանի որ մեր այս ցանկությունը միայն մեր սրտի խոսքը չէ, այլ այստեղ հավաքված բազմահազար հայ մարդկանց եւ մեր ժողովրդի սրտի խոսքն է, ուստի հարմար գտանք այն հնչեցնել ազգային պայքարի կենտրոն դարձած հենց այս` Ազատության հրապարակից: Մենք գիտենք, որ դու այդ քայլը կանես, որը մի նոր խորտակիչ հարված կհասցնի այսօրվա հանցագործ, մեռնող վարչախմբին: Եւ դրանով վերջնական կդառնա արդեն իսկ կանխորոշված մեր հաղթանակը: Ուրեմն, Րաֆֆի ջան, հաջորդ հանրահավաքին սպասում ենք քեզ այս հարթակում` Լեւոնի կողքին»:

Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան

Վարդան Մալխասյան

04.12.2007

http://www.zhamanak.com/

----------


## Մի Հայ

> *Ուղերձ բանտից` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին*
> 
> «ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ակտիվության եւ համախմբման ներուժի շնորհիվ ընդդիմության դաշտում վերջապես ձեւավորվեց միասնական ճակատ, որը մեր ժողովրդին հույս ու վճռականություն է ներշնչել ազատվելու հակահայ, բռնատիրական ռեժիմից: Այն ռեժիմից, որն այսօր խուճապի վայնասուն է բարձրացրել: Նրա ծախու, ողորմելի կամակատարները, այլ ելք չունենալով, վերջին ճիգերն են թափում մթնոլորտը թունավորելու, ժողովրդի ինքնաբուխ շարժումն ու ընդվզումը վարկաբեկելու համար: Բայց, ի հեճուկս իրենց, միասնական ճակատի շարժումը օր առ օր նոր թափ ու շունչ է ստանում:


Ես Ժիրոյին լավ գիտեմ լինելով նույն այդ Շուշի բատալոնի անդամ և ճիշտն ասաց ես նրանից այսպիսի գաղափարապես շեղում չէի սպասի: Ես ժիրոն խելքը թռցրել է՞ Ինչ միացում ԼՏՊ-ի շուրջը՞: Օհ ահ  :Sad:  ես ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու հետ՞

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ես Ժիրոյին լավ գիտեմ լինելով նույն այդ Շուշի բատալոնի անդամ և ճիշտն ասաց ես նրանից այսպիսի գաղափարապես շեղում չէի սպասի: Ես ժիրոն խելքը թռցրել է՞ Ինչ միացում ԼՏՊ-ի շուրջը՞: Օհ ահ  ես ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու հետ՞


Ճիշտ ես ընկեր, առաջինը նա պիտի հակադրուէր Լեւոն Տ.Պ.-ին. գաղափարական լուրջ հակադրութեան պատճառով: Ապագան շատ բան կը բացայայտի, սպասենք:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես Ժիրոյին լավ գիտեմ լինելով նույն այդ Շուշի բատալոնի անդամ և ճիշտն ասաց ես նրանից այսպիսի գաղափարապես շեղում չէի սպասի: Ես ժիրոն խելքը թռցրել է՞ Ինչ միացում ԼՏՊ-ի շուրջը՞: Օհ ահ  ես ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու հետ՞





> Ճիշտ ես ընկեր, առաջինը նա պիտի հակադրուէր Լեւոն Տ.Պ.-ին. գաղափարական լուրջ հակադրութեան պատճառով: Ապագան շատ բան կը բացայայտի, սպասենք:


Ժամանակը շատ բաներ է փոխում: Փոխում է նաև գաղափարական հատկություններ:
Եվ այս ամենից հետո, դուք դեռ ձեզ փորձում եք համոզել, որ ԼՏՊ-ի գաղափարները վատն են, մինչդեռ դուք նրան, վերջին անգամ կարող է լսած լինեք հրաժարական կարդալուց:
Ինչպես ասացիք, գաղափարները փոխվում են և ԼՏՊ-ն էլ է փոխվել: Ու քանի որ իր ելույթներից ոչինչ չի հեռարձակվում հանրային ալիքով, ապա ես բոլոր արտասահմանում ապրող հայերին խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե ինտերնետային կայքերում կարդան իր մասին: Կարդացեք նրա ամբողջովին ելույթները և ինքներդ տեսեք, թե ինչն է փոխվել այդ մարդու գաղափարների մեջ:

----------


## Artgeo

> *Ես Ժիրոյին լավ գիտեմ լինելով նույն այդ Շուշի բատալոնի անդամ* և ճիշտն ասաց ես նրանից այսպիսի գաղափարապես շեղում չէի սպասի: Ես ժիրոն խելքը թռցրել է՞ Ինչ միացում ԼՏՊ-ի շուրջը՞: Օհ ահ  ես ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու հետ՞


Այսինքն նրա հայրենասիրության մեջ կասկածելու հիմքեր չունես։ Իսկ միգուցե դո՞ւ ես սխալվում և Ժիրայրի մոտ ոչ մի շեղում չկա։

Հ.Գ. Բացի դրանից, խնդրում եմ այսուհետ կոռռեկտ արտահայտվել ցանկացած թեկնածույի կողմնակիցների հասցեին։ Որևէ մեկը քեզ «խելքը թռցրած» չի անվանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ դու չես սատարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Այս անգամ առանց նկատողության եմ թողնում, սակայն խոսք եմ տալիս, որ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի խիստ կվարվեմ։

----------


## voter

> Ես Ժիրոյին լավ գիտեմ լինելով նույն այդ Շուշի բատալոնի անդամ և ճիշտն ասաց ես նրանից այսպիսի գաղափարապես շեղում չէի սպասի: Ես ժիրոն խելքը թռցրել է՞ Ինչ միացում ԼՏՊ-ի շուրջը՞: Օհ ահ  ես ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու հետ՞


Իսկ դու համոզված էս, որ Սեֆիլյանին լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա են տալիսղ, որ նա պատկերացում ունենա, թե ով ինչ է խոսում ու ով ում հետ է ճակատ ստեղծել՞

ՍերԺԱՆՏներին անհրաժեշտ է ամեն գնով, որ երորդ փուլում հայտնվեն Սարգսյանը ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում նրանք շանս ունեն ժողովրդին համոզելու, որ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չարժի ընտրել ու դրանից շատերը ուղղակի ընտրության չեն գնա ու ՍերժԱՆՏՆերի քանակը բավական գերակշռող կլինի։

Այլ կերպ ասած, ՍԵՐԺանտներին անհրաժեշտ է տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ միակ այլընտրանքը, որ կարող է ներկայանալ, որպես ընդիմություն, դա ԼՏՊն է ու դա նրանք մեծ հաջողությամբ հավանաբար իրականացրել են Բանտի սահմաններում, տալոմ լիովին սրփագրված ինֆորմացիա։ Այն ինչ Հ1ով ժողովրդին կարող են համոզել, բանտում անելը հեչ բան է։

Արդյունքում, Սեֆիլյանի մոտ տպավորություն է, որ կա Սերժ Սարգսյան, բազմաթիվ մանր ընդիմադիրներ ամեն մեկը իր համար ու ԼՏՊ, որի շուրջ համախմբվում են որոշ ուժեր։ Այն մասին, որ ստեղծվել է ու արդեն ուժեղանում է Մանուկյան, Դաշնակցություն բևեռը որին աւակցելու միտումներ կան ՀՌԱԿ, Օրինաց Երկիր ու նաև Րաֆֆիի կուսակցությունում, նրան չեն ասում։

Մարդուն մնում է միայն հուսահատ կառչել փրփուրներից, չտեսնելով այլընտրանք...

Սեֆիլյանի օրինակով ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդին են մշակում, որ ընկնի այդ թակարդը ու ԼՏՊի միջոցով իրական այլընտրանքը չտեսնի, հավատա, որ հուսահատ վիճակ է ու հրաժարվի ընտրությունների գնալուց։

ՍԱՍ–ին աևնվազն 400 000 մարդ ազնվորեն ձայն է տալու ու եթե հաջողացնեն չթողնեն կամ համոզեն, որ չգան մյուսները ընտրության ու միայն 30 –  40 տոկոս մասնակցություն լինի, ապա ՍԱՍն լեգիտիմ մեծամասնություն կհավաքի իր 400 հազար ՍԵՐԺանտներով....

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
ԼՏՊի վերաբերյալ այնքան աղբ կա, որը արդեն կամաց կամաց հանում են ասպարեզ http://www.golos.am/index2.php?optio...ge=0&Itemid=37, որ երկորդ փուլում ԼՏՊ–ՍՍ ընտրության դեպքում այդ ամենը իմանալուց հետո ժողովուրդին աներևակայելի հիսաթափեցնելու են...

Վանոի կլինտոնին հայհոյելու ու ծողովրդին հանգստացնելու համար մի իրեք չորս հարյուր մարդ սպանելու ճառերով կասետը շուտով DVD կսարքեն կտարածեն...

Ղարաբաղի մասին արդեն օր ու գիշեր ուղեղի լվացք է սկսվել, որ մարդկանց թվա թէ դա ամենակարևոր հարցն է, իսկ դրանից հետո ԼՏՊի պացիֆիստությունը ապացուցելու կարիք չի լինի....

և այլն և այլն.

Հարցը այսինքն նրանում չէ, թե ԼՏՊ–ն ղարաբաղը տալու է թե, չէ, նույն կադրային քաքերն ուտելու է թե ոչ, այլ այն, որ այնքան բաց հարցեր կան, որ ԼՏՊն ուղղակի միայն զբաղված է լինելու պատմագիտական վերլուծություններով, արդյունքում ժողովուրդը չի հասկանալու ինչ նոր բան է նա ի համեմատ ՍՍի ու ոնց, որ Դեմիրճյան Քոչարյան ընտրությունն էր, ազնվորեն կնտրեն նորին

----------


## Artgeo

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այսօրվա հանրահավաքի ելույթը http://www.levonforpresident.com/am/148//

----------


## Che_Guevara

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այսօր հերթական անգամ ցնցեց իր բարձր ինտելեկտով, խոսելու բարձր ունակությամբ, ինչպես նաև իմ համար չափազանց զարմանալի անկեղծությամբ: Կարծում եմ մի փոքր պոպուլիզմը չեր խանգարի իրեն: Ավելի շուտ, հրաժարվում եմ ենթադրություններ անելուց` համարելով, որ նա իր գործի տերն է, ու ինձնից ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ինչ է անում:




> ՍերԺԱՆՏներին անհրաժեշտ է ամեն գնով, որ երորդ փուլում հայտնվեն Սարգսյանը ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում նրանք շանս ունեն ժողովրդին համոզելու, որ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չարժի ընտրել ու դրանից շատերը ուղղակի ընտրության չեն գնա ու ՍերժԱՆՏՆերի քանակը բավական գերակշռող կլինի։


Չափազանց վստահ ես խոսում: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ  հիմքեր ունես ենթադրելու, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին 2-րդ փուլում ձեռնտու է պայքարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ: Ներկա իրադարձությունները խոսում են հակառակի մասին: Սերժ սարգսյանի պատվիրած հասարակական հարցումները խոսում են այն մասին, թե իբր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 5-6 րդ տեղում է: Դրանով ուզում են ժողովրդին ստիպել այն միտքը, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2-րդ փուլ չի անցնելու: 




> Այլ կերպ ասած, ՍԵՐԺանտներին անհրաժեշտ է տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ միակ այլընտրանքը, որ կարող է ներկայանալ, որպես ընդիմություն, դա ԼՏՊն է


Ինչպես այսօր ասաց Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, շատ թերթեր հայտարարում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի միակ մրցակիցը Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, բայց դրանով ոչ թե գովաբանում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ վիրավորում, քանի որ "արդար ընտրությունների պայմաններում Սերժ Սարգսյանի մրցակիցը կլինեի ոչ թե ես, այլ ինչպես իրենք են ասում, թոխմախցի Մհերիկը":
Եվ իրոք, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ: Դրանք տարբեր հարթություններ են, տարբեր մակարդակներ, և այն, որ այդ երկու անձանց անունները հայտնվել են նույն ցուցակում (մնացածին ուղակի անտեսում եմ, ընտրվելու շանս չունենալու պատճառով) զուտ թյուրիմացություն է, քանի որ նորմալ և արդար պայմաններում մրցակից կողմերը` իրենց քաղաքական և անհատական տարբերություններով հանդերձ, պետք է լինեն նույն հարթությունից, որպեսզի մարդիկ համեմատելու եզրեր ունենան: Օրինակ հնարավոր չէ համեմատել 1 կիլոգրամ հացը 1 մետր խողովակի հետ, քանի որ դրանք տարբեր չափման միավորներ ունեն:

----------


## P.S.

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այսօրվա հանրահավաքի ելույթը http://www.levonforpresident.com/am/148//


Կարդացի ելույթը։ Շատ վատն էր։ Ռետորիկան, որ հանես, տակը մնում է երկու խոստում՝ Էրեբունու Մհերին ձերբակալել և Էյբասը վաճառել։ Մոնղոլների մասը ուղղակի զավեշտ էր։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ չի կարելի հրապարակախոսական զեկույց կարդալ հանրահավաքներում։ էն էլ էդքան երկար։ Ու էդ ցրտին...

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Իսկ դու համոզված էս, որ Սեֆիլյանին լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա են տալիսղ, որ նա պատկերացում ունենա, թե ով ինչ է խոսում ու ով ում հետ է ճակատ ստեղծել՞
> 
> ՍերԺԱՆՏներին անհրաժեշտ է ամեն գնով, որ երորդ փուլում հայտնվեն Սարգսյանը ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում նրանք շանս ունեն ժողովրդին համոզելու, որ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չարժի ընտրել ու դրանից շատերը ուղղակի ընտրության չեն գնա ու ՍերժԱՆՏՆերի քանակը բավական գերակշռող կլինի։
> 
> Այլ կերպ ասած, ՍԵՐԺանտներին անհրաժեշտ է տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ միակ այլընտրանքը, որ կարող է ներկայանալ, որպես ընդիմություն, դա ԼՏՊն է ու դա նրանք մեծ հաջողությամբ հավանաբար իրականացրել են Բանտի սահմաններում, տալոմ լիովին սրփագրված ինֆորմացիա։ Այն ինչ Հ1ով ժողովրդին կարող են համոզել, բանտում անելը հեչ բան է։
> 
> Արդյունքում, Սեֆիլյանի մոտ տպավորություն է, որ կա Սերժ Սարգսյան, բազմաթիվ մանր ընդիմադիրներ ամեն մեկը իր համար ու ԼՏՊ, որի շուրջ համախմբվում են որոշ ուժեր։ Այն մասին, որ ստեղծվել է ու արդեն ուժեղանում է Մանուկյան, Դաշնակցություն բևեռը որին աւակցելու միտումներ կան ՀՌԱԿ, Օրինաց Երկիր ու նաև Րաֆֆիի կուսակցությունում, նրան չեն ասում։
> 
> Մարդուն մնում է միայն հուսահատ կառչել փրփուրներից, չտեսնելով այլընտրանք...
> ...


Ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ու ամենակարևորը՝ չի կարելի հրապարակախոսական զեկույց կարդալ հանրահավաքներում։ էն էլ էդքան երկար։ Ու էդ ցրտին...


Այլ հնարավորություն տալի՞ս են  :Think:

----------


## Marduk

> Քոչարյանն ու Սարգսյանն, այսպիսով, չեն տարբերվում ոչ միայն մոնղոլ աշխարհակալներից, այլեւ իրենց անմիջական նախնիներից Փանահ-խանից ու Մելիք-Շահնազարից:


  Սա է կոչվու՞մ բարձր ինտելեկտ:  Ժողովուրդ չեք տեսնում որ սա արդեն վուլգարություն է, գռեհկություն:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Սա է կոչվու՞մ բարձր ինտելեկտ:  Ժողովուրդ չեք տեսնում որ սա արդեն վուլգարություն է, գռեհկություն:


Քոչարյանի "գործիք" բառի մեկնաբանությունն էր վուլգարություն և գռեհիկություն, կավելացնեմ նաև լպիրշություն և ուրացողին վայել պահվածք: Երբ դիտեցի այդ ելույթը, իմ հեռուստացույցի 52 դյույմանոց հարթ եկրանից  տեսա 4-րդ դասարանցի մի տղաի, որը վերջապես խիզախություն ունեցավ "տակ չմնալ": 

 Հուսով եմ չեք ջնջի իմ այս անկեղծ գրառումը: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0kqg-zyR5eQ 
Իսկ ով չի նայել Քոչարյանի այդ ելույթը, կարող է այստեղ:

----------


## Մի Հայ

> Այսինքն նրա հայրենասիրության մեջ կասկածելու հիմքեր չունես։ Իսկ միգուցե դո՞ւ ես սխալվում և Ժիրայրի մոտ ոչ մի շեղում չկա։


Ոչ Արտգո ես չեմ սխալվում!!! Ժիրայրը իրոք իր գաղափարներից շեղվել է: Նա շատ լավ գիտեր ԼՏՊ-ի դիրքորոշումը Արցախի նկատմամբ: Այս շեղումը մի գուցե գալիս է իր ձերբակալումը Դրո - ի գործում որտեղ նրան հաջողել են վերբովկա անել: Ես միանգամայն համոզված եմ որ նրան օգտագործում են և նա կհասկանա դա որը կլինի իր համար ավելի ուժեղ հարված:  :Sad: 




> Հ.Գ. Բացի դրանից, խնդրում եմ այսուհետ կոռռեկտ արտահայտվել ցանկացած թեկնածույի կողմնակիցների հասցեին։ Որևէ մեկը քեզ «խելքը թռցրած» չի անվանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ դու չես սատարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Այս անգամ առանց նկատողության եմ թողնում, սակայն խոսք եմ տալիս, որ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի խիստ կվարվեմ։


Լսիր Արտգո նա եղել է իմ զինակիցը ու եղբայրը այդ պայքարում և եթէ ես ասում եմ նա խելքը թրցրել է ապա ես ինկատի չունեմ նրան վիրավորելու: Սրանով ուղղակի արտահայտում է իմ զարմանքը իր գաղափարներից 180 աստիճան շեղվելուց: Ես նույն պես կարող եմ իմ խելքը թռցնել երբ սկսեմ ԼՏՊ-ին համարեմ որպես հայ ազգի մասին մտածող մի լիդեր:

Ու կխնդրեմ որ սպառնալիքներ չանես իմ նկատմամբ: Այդքան մտածում ես կայքի մթնոլորտի մասին ապա մտածեք ունենալ տարբեր համուզմունքներ ունեցող մոդերատորների մասին որպեսի այն կարծիքը չստեղծվի որ այստեղ միայն միակողմանի մտքեր են ծավալվում: Ընթանրապես աշխարհում ոչ մի բլոգի մոդերատոր իր կարծիքները բլոգում չի գրում բայց չգիտեմ ինչու այս բլոգում դա հակառակն է որը իմ կարծիքով շատ բացասական երևույթ է:  :Angry2:

----------


## Marduk

Հերիք է Լևոնի գռեհկությունները արդարացնեք Սերժի կամ մյուսի գռեհկություններով:
Հերիք է հհշական մամուլի ստախոսությունը արդարացնել Հ1-ի ստախոսությամբ:
Հերիք է Լևոնի ազգադավությունը ու դավաճանությունները արդարացնել ներկայիս ապազգայինների պարտվողականությամբ:

Հերիք է գովերգել Վիշապի մի գլուխը մյուսը հայհոյելով:

----------


## P.S.

> Այլ հնարավորություն տալի՞ս են


թերթերը քեզ փեշ-քեշ, ամսագրերը էլ չասեմ...

----------


## Marduk

Մի Հայ

Ես համաձայն եմ Վոտերի հետ: Եղբայր Սեֆիլյանին պահում են լիակատար ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ: Քեզ զարմանալի չի որ իրան նրա ընկերները չեն կարողանում տեսակցության գնալ բայց հանկարծ այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ տպվում են նրա նամակները թերթերում:

   Այս վարչախումբը պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի միայն թե փչացնի մեր հերոսներին, իսկ փչացնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը դա քաղաքական դիակների հետ նրանց մերձեցնելն է: Նրանք հատուկ ստորացրեցին Սեֆիլյանին որպեսզի նա գնա ծայրահեղության ու դիմի այդպիսի հուսահատ քայլի: ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ որ Ժիրոն այդպիսի նամակ է գրել:  Շատ հնարավոր է որ իշխանությունների ու հհշականների համատեղ սադրանքներից է:

  Սրանք նույն Վիշապն են, նույն Վիշապի տարբեր գլուխները:

----------


## voter

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այսօր հերթական անգամ ցնցեց իր բարձր ինտելեկտով, խոսելու բարձր ունակությամբ, ինչպես նաև իմ համար չափազանց զարմանալի անկեղծությամբ: Կարծում եմ մի փոքր պոպուլիզմը չեր խանգարի իրեն: Ավելի շուտ, հրաժարվում եմ ենթադրություններ անելուց` համարելով, որ նա իր գործի տերն է, ու ինձնից ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ինչ է անում:
> 
> 
> 
> Չափազանց վստահ ես խոսում: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ  հիմքեր ունես ենթադրելու, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին 2-րդ փուլում ձեռնտու է պայքարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ: Ներկա իրադարձությունները խոսում են հակառակի մասին: Սերժ սարգսյանի պատվիրած հասարակական հարցումները խոսում են այն մասին, թե իբր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 5-6 րդ տեղում է: Դրանով ուզում են ժողովրդին ստիպել այն միտքը, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2-րդ փուլ չի անցնելու: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչպես այսօր ասաց Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, շատ թերթեր հայտարարում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի միակ մրցակիցը Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, բայց դրանով ոչ թե գովաբանում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ վիրավորում, քանի որ "արդար ընտրությունների պայմաններում Սերժ Սարգսյանի մրցակիցը կլինեի ոչ թե ես, այլ ինչպես իրենք են ասում, թոխմախցի Մհերիկը":
> Եվ իրոք, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ: Դրանք տարբեր հարթություններ են, տարբեր մակարդակներ, և այն, որ այդ երկու անձանց անունները հայտնվել են նույն ցուցակում (մնացածին ուղակի անտեսում եմ, ընտրվելու շանս չունենալու պատճառով) զուտ թյուրիմացություն է, քանի որ նորմալ և արդար պայմաններում մրցակից կողմերը` իրենց քաղաքական և անհատական տարբերություններով հանդերձ, պետք է լինեն նույն հարթությունից, որպեսզի մարդիկ համեմատելու եզրեր ունենան: Օրինակ հնարավոր չէ համեմատել 1 կիլոգրամ հացը 1 մետր խողովակի հետ, քանի որ դրանք տարբեր չափման միավորներ ունեն:


Պետք չի խաբվել։
Նույնիսկ ԼՏՊն ինքն էլ ասում է, որ ՍԱՍին ցանկացածը կարող է հաղթել, դա այն առումով, որ եթե ժողովուրդը ընտրի համակարգերի միջև այսօրվա թալանչները ոչ մի շանս չեն ունենա...

Բայց իրենց համար շատ հեշտ կլինի համոզել ՍԱՍ կամ ԼՏՊ բանաձևի դեպքում, որ հենց համակարգի փոփոխություն չի լինի ժողովուրդ ջան ուզում եք ընտրեք ուզում եք մի ընտրեք, միջին ու մանր պաշտոնյաները, որ կոմմունիստների ժամանակ էլ են նստել, Լևոնի ժամանակ ել են նստել, Քոչարյանի ժամանակ էլ են նստել, էլի նստելու են լինի ՍԱՍը թե նորից Լևոնը , որի ժամանակ նրանք իրենց տեղերում արդեն լավ հաստատվել են...

Իսկ կեղծ ընտրություններ, նկարած թվերը խիստ մեծ ռիսկ է սրանց համար, եթե նման բան անեն Հայաստանը լրիվ բլոկադայի կենթարկեն ու նրանք նույնսիկ իրենց գռփած փողերը չեն կարողանա գերմանական վիլլաներում կամ ամերիկյան մալիբուներում վայելեն...

----------


## Մի Հայ

> Մի Հայ
> 
> Ես համաձայն եմ Վոտերի հետ: Եղբայր Սեֆիլյանին պահում են լիակատար ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ: Քեզ զարմանալի չի որ իրան նրա ընկերները չեն կարողանում տեսակցության գնալ բայց հանկարծ այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ տպվում են նրա նամակները թերթերում:
> 
> Այս վարչախումբը պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի միայն թե փչացնի մեր հերոսներին, իսկ փչացնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը դա քաղաքական դիակների հետ նրանց մերձեցնելն է: Նրանք հատուկ ստորացրեցին Սեֆիլյանին որպեսզի նա գնա ծայրահեղության ու դիմի այդպիսի հուսահատ քայլի: ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ որ Ժիրոն այդպիսի նամակ է գրել: Շատ հնարավոր է որ իշխանությունների ու հհշականների համատեղ սադրանքներից է:
> 
> Սրանք նույն Վիշապն են, նույն Վիշապի տարբեր գլուխները:


Մարդուկ ես նույնպես մտածում եմ ու հույսով եմ որ սրանք սաքու բաներ են քանի որ Ժիրայրին գաղափարները լավ գիտեմ: Ինչև է այս պարզ կդառնա նրա ազատումից հետո:

----------


## voter

> Քոչարյանի "գործիք" բառի մեկնաբանությունն էր վուլգարություն և գռեհիկություն, կավելացնեմ նաև լպիրշություն և ուրացողին վայել պահվածք: Երբ դիտեցի այդ ելույթը, իմ հեռուստացույցի 52 դյույմանոց հարթ եկրանից  տեսա 4-րդ դասարանցի մի տղաի, որը վերջապես խիզախություն ունեցավ "տակ չմնալ": 
> 
>  Հուսով եմ չեք ջնջի իմ այս անկեղծ գրառումը: 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0kqg-zyR5eQ 
> Իսկ ով չի նայել Քոչարյանի այդ ելույթը, կարող է այստեղ:


52 դույմանոց էկրանով 3000 դոլլարանոց տելեվիզոր՞ ունենալն է իրավունք տալիս ԼՏՊի գռեհիկությունը չնկատելու արժանի ներկայացնել՞

Ավելի վատի գոյությունը, դեռ իրավունք չի տալիս լինել վատը...

----------


## Che_Guevara

> 52 դույմանոց էկրանով 3000 դոլլարանոց տելեվիզոր՞ ունենալն է իրավունք տալիս ԼՏՊի գռեհիկությունը չնկատելու արժանի ներկայացնել՞
> .


Հարգելի Վոտեռ, խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր գրարռմանս ամեն մի տառը դարձնել բարոյագիտական  բուռն քննարկման առարկա: Ես երփեք չեմ զբաղվել ինքնագովությամբ (առավել ևս, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է ֆինանսական դրությանը): Դու ուղակի մի փոքր չափերի մեջ շփոթել էս: 52 դյույմը այդքան էլ մեծ չէ, և ոչ թե 3000 դոլլար արժե, ոնց դու էս ասում, այլ 270: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ոչ հեռուստացույցի ֆիզիկական չափերը, ոչ էլ նրա գինը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չունեն իմ կողմնորոշման վրա:




> Ավելի վատի գոյությունը, դեռ իրավունք չի տալիս լինել վատը..


Ամենեվին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Սերժաքոչարյանական կլանի մասին վատ բաներ խոսելով ծածկել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թերությունները: Ուղակի, անկեղծ ասած, երբ լսում եմ այդ անունները, ակամայից անընդհատ ուզում եմ խոսեմ իրենց թերությունների մասին: Դրանք նույնիսկ թերություններ էլ չեն: Թերությունները լինում են այն մարդկանց մոր, որոնք իրենց էությամբ դրական մարդիկ են, սակայն ունեն որոշ թերություններ: Իրենցը ուղակի արատներ են, որոնց մասին, ներեցեք, բայց դժվարանում եմ չխոսել: 

Մյուս կողմից ուղակի չեմ կարողանում չհպարտանալ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեծ անհատականությամբ: Նա, որպես այդպիսին, եթե ոչ միակը, ապա շատ քչերից մեկն է Հայաստանում: Եվ իմ 52 դյույմանոց, ոչ այնքան թանկ հեռուստացույցը կարոտ է մնացել նման քաղաքական գործիչների ելույթներին: Հուսով եմ նա էլ շատ չի սպասի :

Հ.Գ. Բոլորիս շնորհավորում էմ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող "Արևիկ" մանկական համույթի փայլուն ելույթի համար: Կարծում եմ ամբողջ հայ ժողովուրդը, անկախ քաղաքական դիրքորոշումներից, հուզմունքի ու հպարտության պահեր ապրեց: 

ԲՐԱՎՈ ԱՐԵՎԻԿ :

----------


## Մի Հայ

Ճիշտն ասած ես չէի տեսել ասյս վիդեոն բայց սա իրոք գլուխգործոց է: Խորհը վերլուծող մարդը միայն կարող է տեսնել նրա մտքերի իմաստը: Չէի ասի որ Քոչարյանը շատ լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է բայց նարա մտքերը ուղղակի գործեր են:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չէի տեսել ասյս վիդեոն բայց սա իրոք գլուխգործոց է: Խորհը վերլուծող մարդը միայն կարող է տեսնել նրա մտքերի իմաստը: Չէի ասի որ Քոչարյանը շատ լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է բայց նարա մտքերը ուղղակի գործեր են:


Որ խնդրեմ ինձ կբացատրե՞ս այդ մտքերի թռիչքը, քանի որ ես իմ բութ ուղեղով ոչ մի իմաստ, բացի սարսափից չեմ տեսնում:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում ինքս ինձ անձնական վիրավորանք հասցնելու համար նկատողություն չտալ: Ի դեպ, իմ հեռուստացույցն էլ ա 52 դյումանոց, բայց ես 300 եմ տվել  :Think:  Չէ Գեվարա, քոնը ի՞նչ ֆիրմայա:

----------


## voter

> Հարգելի Վոտեռ (վերջում "ռ" եմ գրում, որ ուրիշ բան չկարդացվի), խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր գրարռմանս ամեն մի տառը դարձնել բարոյագիտական  բուռն քննարկման առարկա: Ես երփեք չեմ զբաղվել ինքնագովությամբ (առավել ևս, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է ֆինանսական դրությանը): Դու ուղակի մի փոքր չափերի մեջ շփոթել էս: 52 դյույմը այդքան էլ մեծ չէ, և ոչ թե 3000 դոլլար արժե, ոնց դու էս ասում, այլ 270: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ոչ հեռուստացույցի ֆիզիկական չափերը, ոչ էլ նրա գինը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չունեն իմ կողմնորոշման վրա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ամենեվին էլ նպատակ չունեմ Սերժաքոչարյանական կլանի մասին վատ բաներ խոսելով ծածկել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թերությունները: Ուղակի, անկեղծ ասած, երբ լսում եմ այդ անունները, ակամայից անընդհատ ուզում եմ խոսեմ իրենց թերությունների մասին: Դրանք նույնիսկ թերություններ էլ չեն: Թերությունները լինում են այն մարդկանց մոր, որոնք իրենց էությամբ դրական մարդիկ են, սակայն ունեն որոշ թերություններ: Իրենցը ուղակի արատներ են, որոնց մասին, ներեցեք, բայց դժվարանում եմ չխոսել: 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից ուղակի չեմ կարողանում չհպարտանալ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեծ անհատականությամբ: Նա, որպես այդպիսին, եթե ոչ միակը, ապա շատ քչերից մեկն է Հայաստանում: Եվ իմ 52 դյույմանոց, ոչ այնքան թանկ հեռուստացույցը կարոտ է մնացել նման քաղաքական գործիչների ելույթներին: Հուսով եմ նա էլ շատ չի սպասի :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բոլորիս շնորհավորում էմ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող "Արևիկ" մանկական համույթի փայլուն ելույթի համար: Կարծում եմ ամբողջ հայ ժողովուրդը, անկախ քաղաքական դիրքորոշումներից, հուզմունքի ու հպարտության պահեր ապրեց: 
> ...


Լավ երևում է ուղղակի չգիտես, որ դույմը 2,54 սանտիմետր է ու 52 դույմ նշանակում է ՄԵԿ ՄԵՏՐ Երեսուն Սանտիմետր նվազագույն պարագիծ, որպիսիք հեռուստացույցներ կան, բայց դրանք արժեն այսօր Երեք հազար դոլլար։ Ենթադրում եմ որ քո ունեցածը 27 դույմ է, այսինքն 70 սանտիմետր...

Մնածացում պարզ է, բայց կարողացիր պահլե արժեքը այն մարդու, որին համակրում ես, միայն նրա մասին խոսալով – մարդկանց համեմատելը շատ վատ գործ է, միշտ համեմատողն է տուժում...

----------


## Մի Հայ

Նորից ջնջեցիք, ապրեք: Այսպես շարունակեք շատ երկար չեք գոյատևի, մարդ ել չի մնա այսեղ: Ես հրաժարվում եմ այս ակումբի անդամ լինել և այլեվս գրառումներ չեմ անի այստեղ մոդերետորների դիկտատուրայի պատճառով: Մնաք բարով դիկտատորներ:

*Մոդերատորական:  Սովորեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ չանել: Բարի ճանապարհ: Վերադառնալու դեպքում «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնից կարգելափակվեք:*

----------


## Nyca

> 10-ամյա հրապարկային լռությունից հետո իր խոսքը ասեց ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ, արդեն 60-անց, Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ելույթը, չնայած իր հակիրճության, բավականին կոնկրետ ծրագրային դրույթներ է պարունակում:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ելույթի բովանդակային մասից և Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչից: 
> Խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում հայտնենք մեր գնահատականները, կապված այդ քաղաքական գործիչի անցյալին, և ինչ սպասելիքներ ունենք նրանից մոտ ապագայում:


Ես ինքս, եթե իհարկե կարելի է կարծիք հայտնել, ոչ մի ակնկալիք չունեմ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանից: Նա չի կարող ՀՀ նախագահ դասռնալ նորից: Կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ լավ հիշում ենք նրա ղեկավարման տարիերը: Շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե նրա անձին, այն այն բանին, որ նա մեր ԱՌԱՋԻՆ Նախագահն է եղել, ու շալվ կլիներ այդպիսին էլ մնար: 
Իհարկե նրա առաջադրումը շատ ինտրիգներ մտցրեց, ակտիվություն առաջացրեց, սակայն նա այն անձը չի, որ կարողանա իշխանություններից դժգոհ մարդկանց մոտ հույս արթնացնի, նա ուղղակիորեն այսօրվա իր կեցվածքով ընդհգծում է իշխանությունների դրական կողմերը /եթե այսպիսիք կան, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ կան/: Ցավում եմ, սակայն նորից մտնելով քաղաքական պայքարի մեջ ԼՏՊ-ին ինձ համար իջեցրեց իր վարկանիշը;
Հատկապես շատ եմ ցավում, որ նա իր շուրջը հավաքել է այնպիսի մարդկանց ինչպիսին է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, որը որևէ բանով նման չէ քաղաքական գործչի, Միքայել Հայրապետյանը, որը կարծում եմ կարդում է այս տողերը ու մի շարք շատ մարդկանց, որոնց անունը չեմ ուզում տալ, դա էլ է ազդում ԼՏՊ-ի մասին ոչ ցանկալի կարծիք կազմելու վրա:
Չգիտեմ ընտրությունները առջևում են և կարծում եմ դեռ շատ բան կփոխվի:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Նորից ջնջեցիք, ապրեք: Այսպես շարունակեք շատ երկար չեք գոյատևի, մարդ ել չի մնա այսեղ: Ես հրաժարվում եմ այս ակումբի անդամ լինել և այլեվս գրառումներ չեմ անի այստեղ մոդերետորների դիկտատուրայի պատճառով: Մնաք բարով դիկտատորներ:


Մի Հայ ջան, պետք չէ լքել ակումբը: Իմ գրառումներն էլ են բազմիցս ջնջել, բայց ես չեմ գանգատվում, քանի որ գիտակցում եմ, որ ակումբում կարգուկանոնը միշտ էլ պահպանել է պետք: Չուկին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ըստ իր ջնջած գրառումների կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նա շատ օբյեկտիվ է, քանի որ ջնջում է և իշխանությունների, և ընդդիմության, և մեկս մյուսի մասին վիրավորական գրառումները: Ուստի պետք չի նեղանալ:




> Լավ երևում է ուղղակի չգիտես, որ դույմը 2,54 սանտիմետր է ու 52 դույմ նշանակում է ՄԵԿ ՄԵՏՐ Երեսուն Սանտիմետր նվազագույն պարագիծ, որպիսիք հեռուստացույցներ կան, բայց դրանք արժեն այսօր Երեք հազար դոլլար։ Ենթադրում եմ որ քո ունեցածը 27 դույմ է, այսինքն 70 սանտիմետր...


Վոտեռ ջան, դու ուղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան ճիշտ ես: Արտգեո ջան, նա ճիշտ էր: Չգիտես ինչի ինձ մոտ տպավորվել էր, որ իմ հեռուստացույցը 52 դյույմանոց էկրան ունի, այնինչ 52 սմ է : Ուստի շնորհակալություն ուղղելու համար:




> Ես ինքս, եթե իհարկե կարելի է կարծիք հայտնել, ոչ մի ակնկալիք չունեմ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանից: Նա չի կարող ՀՀ նախագահ դասռնալ նորից: Կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ լավ հիշում ենք նրա ղեկավարման տարիերը: Շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե նրա անձին, այն այն բանին, որ նա մեր ԱՌԱՋԻՆ Նախագահն է եղել, ու շալվ կլիներ այդպիսին էլ մնար: 
> Իհարկե նրա առաջադրումը շատ ինտրիգներ մտցրեց, ակտիվություն առաջացրեց, սակայն նա այն անձը չի, որ կարողանա իշխանություններից դժգոհ մարդկանց մոտ հույս արթնացնի, ն


Nyka, բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Ես ել եմ նորեկ, ու ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում այստեղ: Քո կարձիքը, եթե չեմ սխալվում արդեն հնչել է, ու մասամբ կողմ եմ ասածիտ: Ուղակի կարծում եմ 10 տարվա լռությունից հետո մարդիկ մի քիչ դժվարությամբ են համակերպվում այն մտքին, որ նա նորից քաղաքական դաշտում է: Եվ կարծում եմ նախորդ ընդդիմադիրների պահվածքը, ինչպես նաև անհաջողությունները մարդկանց մոտ ենթագիտակցական կարծիք են առաջացրել, որ ընդդիմադիրը պետք է լինի սուր ու նյարդեր սղոցող ձայնով, ընդդիմադիրը պետք է իր ելույթի 100%-ը տրամադրի միայն քննադատական ու սուր մտքերի և, ինչը ամենացավալին է, ընդդիմադիրը միշտ լինում է անհաջողակ և, որպես կանոն, պարտվում է:

Կարծում էմ այնքան էլ շատ ժամանակ չի պահանջվի, որպեսզի մարդկանց մոտ փոխվի այդ կարծրատիպեր, և վերջապես նրանք կհասկանան, որ պարտադիր չե, որ ընդդիմադիրը "ճղճղան" ձայնով միշտ ինչ որ հեղափոխական մտքեր գոռա, որ ըննդիմադիրը կարող է ոչ միայն խոսել, այլ նաև գործել (օրինակ պայքարել ընտրակեղծիքների դեմ) և վերջապես պարտադիր չէ, որ ընդդիմադիրը պետք է անպայման պարտվի ընտրություններում` միայն այն պատճառով, որ իշխանությունները ունեն ադմինիստրատիվ լծակներ և շատ փող, որով կարող են "առնել" բոլորին (այնպիսի "ընդդիմադիրների", ինչպիսիք են Գեղամըանը):  Կարծում եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վարգանիշը գնալով աճում է: Դա հենդ այն բանի արդյունք է, որ մարդկանց մոտ նորից հույս է արթնանում ընդդիմության հանդեպ:

Լավ, եթեք կանխատեսումենրով չզբաղվենք: Ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի փետրվարի 20-ին: Իսկ առայժմ 1 օրվա քվյարկությունների արդյունէները այսպիսին են:



Իդեպ` հարցման մեջ բացառված է բազմակի քվեարկությունը, ուստի առաժմ, կարծում եմ, քվեարկությունը կեղծված չէ:
 Իսկ www.persons.am ի ադմիններին զգուշացնում եմ, որ շատ ուշադիր հետեվում և նկարում եմ քվեարկության արդյունքները, և եթե այս անգամ էլ 2 ժամում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի հավաքած ձայների տեղերը փոխվեն, այդ մասին կիմանան բոլորը:

----------


## voter

> Վոտեռ ջան, դու ուղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան ճիշտ ես: Արտգեո ջան, նա ճիշտ էր: Չգիտես ինչի ինձ մոտ տպավորվել էր, որ իմ հեռուստացույցը 52 դյույմանոց էկրան ունի, այնինչ 52 սմ է : Ուստի շնորհակալություն ուղղելու համար:


Ճիշտն ասած ես այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէի, ենթադրելով, որ հեռուստացույցդ 70 սանտիմետրանոց է, ես ենթադրություն արեցի ելնելով ավելի շատ 270 դոլլար գնից։
Դա այն գինն է, որ իմաստ ունի վճարել։

Պարզվում է իրավիճակը շատ ավելի տխուր է ու Հայաստանում այն ապրանքը, որ արժէ առավելագույնս 90 դոլլար ու արդեն չի վաճառվում եվրոպայում, կրկնակի եթե ոչ եռակի գնով սաղացվում է մարդկանց տելեվիզոր բերող դեգեներատների կողմից, իսկ արդյունաբերության ու առևտրի նախարարները, չասած բանկային համակարգի ծախու պնակալեզները համոզում են, որ գները իջնում են դոլլարի իջնելուն հետ...

Կամոզված եմ, որ նման դեգեներատների, որ միակ իրավունքը ունեն հեռուստացույց ներմուծել, համոզել, որ հայաստանում ինչ որ բան պետք է փոխել իմաստ չունի, նրանց համար Հայրենիքը անճար ու այլընտրանք չունեցող մարդկանց վրա արհեստական դիֆիցիտ ստեղծելով փոխ շինելու տեղ է։

Տխուր է, շատ տխուր է...

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Կամոզված եմ, որ նման դեգեներատների, որ միակ իրավունքը ունեն հեռուստացույց ներմուծել, համոզել, որ հայաստանում ինչ որ բան պետք է փոխել իմաստ չունի, նրանց համար Հայրենիքը անճար ու այլընտրանք չունեցող մարդկանց վրա արհեստական դիֆիցիտ ստեղծելով փոխ շինելու տեղ է։
> 
> Տխուր է, շատ տխուր է...


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Վոտեռ ջան, որ մեր "տելեվիզոր ներմուծողները" նույնպես պետք է հասկանան որ այսպես չի կարող շարունակվել: Ավելին, քեզ հետ համաձայն է նաև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Հենց երեկ նա կոչ արեց բոլոր հայ գործարարներին, ասելով, որ պետք չէ վախենալ ազատ խոսքից, որ նրանք միևնույնն է հարկեր վճարում են, ուղակի այդ հարկերը ոչ թե գնում են պետ. բյուջե, այլ բոլորովին այլ տեղ: Կոչ արեց, որ վերջ տան ստրկամտությանը, ու ռեժիմին ծառայելու ձգտմանը: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nXvB62ZBLxM

Այսպես չի կաորղ շարունակվել: Ինչ-որ բան պետք է փոխվի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վոտեռ ջան, դու ուղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան ճիշտ ես: Արտգեո ջան, նա ճիշտ էր: Չգիտես ինչի ինձ մոտ տպավորվել էր, որ իմ հեռուստացույցը 52 դյույմանոց էկրան ունի, այնինչ 52 սմ է : Ուստի շնորհակալություն ուղղելու համար:


Մի քանի գրառում վերև գրել էի։ Հեռուստացույցի պասպորտը բացեցի նայեցի, իմը 52 սմ է, բայց էդ գրառումս ջնջել են  :Angry2:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է վիդեոի հղմանը, ապա այն չի ջնջվել, պարզապես իմ մեջբերման մեջ այդ հղումը չի եղել, այլ գրառման մեջ է եղել, որտեղ և հիմա էլ կա և երեկ էլ կար։

Ժող, եկեք պարզ խոսենք։ Մինչև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խսելը, բոլորը համոզված և նույնիսկ ինչ-որ չափով համակերպված էին, որ հաջորդ նախագահը լինելու է Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Սխա՞լ եմ ասում  :Think:

----------


## Anchi

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այսօր հերթական անգամ ցնցեց իր բարձր ինտելեկտով, խոսելու բարձր ունակությամբ, ինչպես նաև իմ համար չափազանց զարմանալի անկեղծությամբ: Կարծում եմ մի փոքր պոպուլիզմը չեր խանգարի իրեն: Ավելի շուտ, հրաժարվում եմ ենթադրություններ անելուց` համարելով, որ նա իր գործի տերն է, ու ինձնից ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ինչ է անում:
> 
> 
> 
> Չափազանց վստահ ես խոսում: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ  հիմքեր ունես ենթադրելու, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին 2-րդ փուլում ձեռնտու է պայքարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ: Ներկա իրադարձությունները խոսում են հակառակի մասին: Սերժ սարգսյանի պատվիրած հասարակական հարցումները խոսում են այն մասին, թե իբր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 5-6 րդ տեղում է: Դրանով ուզում են ժողովրդին ստիպել այն միտքը, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2-րդ փուլ չի անցնելու: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչպես այսօր ասաց Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, շատ թերթեր հայտարարում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի միակ մրցակիցը Լեոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, բայց դրանով ոչ թե գովաբանում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ վիրավորում, քանի որ "արդար ընտրությունների պայմաններում Սերժ Սարգսյանի մրցակիցը կլինեի ոչ թե ես, այլ ինչպես իրենք են ասում, թոխմախցի Մհերիկը":
> Եվ իրոք, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ: Դրանք տարբեր հարթություններ են, տարբեր մակարդակներ, և այն, որ այդ երկու անձանց անունները հայտնվել են նույն ցուցակում (մնացածին ուղակի անտեսում եմ, ընտրվելու շանս չունենալու պատճառով) զուտ թյուրիմացություն է, քանի որ նորմալ և արդար պայմաններում մրցակից կողմերը` իրենց քաղաքական և անհատական տարբերություններով հանդերձ, պետք է լինեն նույն հարթությունից, որպեսզի մարդիկ համեմատելու եզրեր ունենան: Օրինակ հնարավոր չէ համեմատել 1 կիլոգրամ հացը 1 մետր խողովակի հետ, քանի որ դրանք տարբեր չափման միավորներ ունեն:


[FONT="Arial AMU"][/FONT
Զարմանալի է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միայն անիմաստ «գեղեցիկ» բառերի շարանով կարողանում է լսարան գրավել, ու բոլորը խաբվում են նրա «անկեղծ,ճշմարիտ» խոսքերով.
Բացեք ձեր աչքերը, մարդիկ, կարողացեք տեսնել, թե ովքեր են ձեզ շրջապատում...

----------


## Che_Guevara

> [FONT="Arial AMU"][/FONT
> Զարմանալի է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միայն անիմաստ «գեղեցիկ» բառերի շարանով կարողանում է լսարան գրավել, ու բոլորը խաբվում են նրա «անկեղծ,ճշմարիտ» խոսքերով.
> Բացեք ձեր աչքերը, մարդիկ, կարողացեք տեսնել, թե ովքեր են ձեզ շրջապատում...


Անչի ջան, բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Վերջերս նորեկները շատանում են: Դա ողջունելի է, քանի որ ցանկացած հարցի քննարկմանը ինչքան շատ մարդ մասնակցի, այնքան ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլինի քննարկումը: 

 Ինչ վերաբերում է քո կոչին, ասեմ, որ իմ աչքերը արդեն վաղուց ավելի քան բացված են:  նույնիսկ այնքան են բաց, որ արդեն "ճորդվել" են  :Smile:  Իսկ վերջին 10 տարիներին հասցրել ենք լաաաաավ էլ տեսնել, թե ովքեր են շրջապատում մեզ: կարծում եմ կարիք չկա վերհիշելու մեր շնչիմ նստած ու հայ ժողովրդի (այդ թվում արտասահման խոպան գնացած մեր հայրենակիցների) մկանային էներգիայի ստեղծածը անկշտաբար լափող թաթար-մոնղոլական ցեղախմբերի մասին: 




> Ժող, եկեք պարզ խոսենք։ Մինչև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խսելը, բոլորը համոզված և նույնիսկ ինչ-որ չափով համակերպված էին, որ հաջորդ նախագահը լինելու է Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Սխա՞լ եմ ասում


Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում: Մինչեվ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գալը բոլորս ուղակի համոզված էինք, որ հաջորդ նախագահը լինելու է հենց պարոն ՍՍ-ն: Ասեմ, որ մեզ այս ստրկամտության վիճակին հասցրել են հենց ներկա իշխանությունները, որորնք իրենց ՊիԱռ ով կարողացել էին ստեղծել մի կարծիք, որ պայքարը անիմաստ է: Ես համարում եմ, որ պայքարը երբեք էլ անիմաստ չի: Երբ հարազատ երկրումդ տիրում է այսքան անարդարություն, այսքան անպատժելիություն, այսքան լպիրշություն, (էլ չասած , որ ժողովրդին ուղակի համահարթեցնում են, որ հեշտ լինի ոչխարի հոտի նման ուր ուզեն քշեն), պայքարելը երբեք էլ անիմաստ չի: Իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գալուց հետո այդ պայքարի ձգտումը վերաիմաստավորվեց, և որոշակի ուղղվածություն ստացավ: Արդենք մարդիկ գիտեն, որ կա հզոր մի ուժ, որին կարելի է սատարել:

----------


## Tig

Ժողովուրդ ջան ամսի 8-ին գնացել էի հանրահավաքի: Ճիշտն ասաց պատահական անցնում էի, բաըց չփոշմանեցի, որ կանգնեցի ու լսեցի: Վերջապես հասկացա թե նրա հետևից գնացողները ինչի են գնում նրա հետևից: Շատ լավ էր խոսում ուղակի հիանալի էչ մեկնաբանում ամեն ինչ: բայց նա ունի մի հատ մեծ, շատ մեծ բիծ, որի համար ես երբեք նրա հետևից չեմ գնա, ինչքան էլ ուզումա նա լավ ու ճիշտ բաներ ասի, դա այն է, որ նա եղել է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը… Եվ նրա ցանկացած խոսք իմ համար արժեք չունի: Եթե մի նոր դեմք խոսեր այնպես ինչպես նա էր խոսում հնարավոր է իրան պաշտպանեի: Ուղղակի շատ համարձակ էր խոսում, շատ նախանձելի համարձակություն ունի, բայց ինչ որ տեղ հենց դա էլ է կասկածների տեղիք տալիս…

----------


## dvgray

> Նա չի կարող ՀՀ նախագահ դասռնալ նորից:


Ինչու՞ չի կարող: Նրան ինչ-որ մեկը զրկե՞լ է այդ իրավունքից:



> Իհարկե նրա առաջադրումը շատ ինտրիգներ մտցրեց, ակտիվություն առաջացրեց, սակայն նա այն անձը չի, որ կարողանա իշխանություններից դժգոհ մարդկանց մոտ հույս արթնացնի,


Օրինակ ես, համ դժգոհ եմ, համ էլ իմ մոտ նա հույս է արթնացրել  :Smile: :

Քո գրառումից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ կամ էս իշխանությունից դժգոհ չեմ, կամ իմ մոտ հույս իրականում չի առաջացել, կամ էլ ես մարդ չեմ  :LOL: :

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու ուրիշ բան ինկատի ունեիր /թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկանում / , սակայն կարելի է ավելի կոռեկտ արտահայտվել  :Smile: :



> Պարզվում է իրավիճակը շատ ավելի տխուր է ու Հայաստանում այն ապրանքը, որ արժէ առավելագույնս 90 դոլլար ու արդեն չի վաճառվում եվրոպայում, կրկնակի եթե ոչ եռակի գնով սաղացվում է մարդկանց տելեվիզոր բերող դեգեներատների կողմից, իսկ արդյունաբերության ու առևտրի նախարարները, չասած բանկային համակարգի ծախու պնակալեզները համոզում են, որ գները իջնում են դոլլարի իջնելուն հետ...
> 
> Կամոզված եմ, որ նման դեգեներատների, որ միակ իրավունքը ունեն հեռուստացույց ներմուծել, համոզել, որ հայաստանում ինչ որ բան պետք է փոխել իմաստ չունի, նրանց համար Հայրենիքը անճար ու այլընտրանք չունեցող մարդկանց վրա արհեստական դիֆիցիտ ստեղծելով փոխ շինելու տեղ է։
> 
> Տխուր է, շատ տխուր է...


Էտ նոր ես պարզե՞լ:
Բա ինչքան կտխրես, եթե իմանաս հացի 1կգ-ի, կարագի, պանիրի.... և այլնի գները  :Smile: :
Էլ չեմ ասում տարբեր կարգի ադմինիստրատիվ տուգանքների չափերը ու կաշառքների տաքսաները  :LOL: :

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ամսի 8-ին գնացել էի հանրահավաքի: Ճիշտն ասաց պատահական անցնում էի, բաըց չփոշմանեցի, որ կանգնեցի ու լսեցի: Վերջապես հասկացա թե նրա հետևից գնացողները ինչի են գնում նրա հետևից: Շատ լավ էր խոսում ուղակի հիանալի էչ մեկնաբանում ամեն ինչ: բայց նա ունի մի հատ մեծ, շատ մեծ բիծ, որի համար ես երբեք նրա հետևից չեմ գնա, ինչքան էլ ուզումա նա լավ ու ճիշտ բաներ ասի, դա այն է, որ նա եղել է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը… Եվ նրա ցանկացած խոսք իմ համար արժեք չունի: Եթե մի նոր դեմք խոսեր այնպես ինչպես նա էր խոսում հնարավոր է իրան պաշտպանեի: Ուղղակի շատ համարձակ էր խոսում, շատ նախանձելի համարձակություն ունի, բայց ինչ որ տեղ հենց դա էլ է կասկածների տեղիք տալիս…


Իսկ ըստ քեզ Հայաստանում եթե ոչ առաջին նախագահը, էլ ո՞վ կարող է նման համարձակություն ունենալ:
Մնացած բոլորն ունեն ներկայիս կառավարության համար խոցելի տեղեր:

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ ըստ քեզ Հայաստանում եթե ոչ առաջին նախագահը, էլ ո՞վ կարող է նման համարձակություն ունենալ:
> Մնացած բոլորն ունեն ներկայիս կառավարության համար խոցելի տեղեր:


Նման համարձակություն էլ ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարա ունենա: բայց մեկա ես էդ համարձակությանը չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Smergh

> Իսկ ըստ քեզ Հայաստանում եթե ոչ առաջին նախագահը, էլ ո՞վ կարող է նման համարձակություն ունենալ:
> Մնացած բոլորն ունեն ներկայիս կառավարության համար խոցելի տեղեր:


Նախ և առաջ` առաջին նախագահն այլ ելք չունի, քան աջ ու ձախ քննադատելը, իր ժառանգներին ցեխին հավասարեցնելու համար նա հմտորեն օգտվում է ՀՀՇ-ի հարուստ զինանոցից: Իսկ ՀՀՇ-ի մոտ ոչինչ այնքան հաջող չի ստացվում, որքան անմեղ ու մաքուր մարդկանց վրա ցեխ շպրտելը, ուր մնաց այսօրվա  ոտից գլուխ ցեխակոլոլ իշխանությունները:
Պիտի ասեմ, որ ներկայիս կառավարություն կոչվածի  համար  նախագահության թեկնածուներից ամենախոցելին հենց ինքը` Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է և նրա այդ արատից արդեն բավական հաջողությամբ և հզոր զենքով օգտվում են իշխանությունները: 
Ենթադրենք Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյաննից դժգոհ է ազգաբնակչության մեկ տոկոսը միայն /իրականում այդ թիվը 50-60 անգամ մեծ է/ հեռուստաալիքներով նրան արդեն խոցում են ժողովրդի բերանով: Նշածս այն մեկ տոկոսի բացասական կարծիքները բազմացրած ներկայացվում են զանազան հեռուստաալիքներով ու դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի խոսքը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունի հանրության վրա, քան հանրահավաքներում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ժամուկես տևողությամբ ելույթները:




> Մնացած բոլորն ունեն ներկայիս կառավարության համար խոցելի տեղեր:


Իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է: Ներկայիս իշխանությունների համար բոլոր թեկնածուները վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, բացի Վ. Մանուկյանից, որի միակ խոցելի տեղն ըստ ինձ այն է եղել, որ թույլ է տվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դառնալ երկրի Նախագահ, փոխանակ իր սկսած գործը մինչև վերջ տանելու` նա այնքան ամբիցիոզ չգտնվեց / առ այսօր ՀՀՇ-ականները նրան անհիմն կերպով ամբիցիոզության մեջ են մեղադրում/, որ թույլ չտար իր նախանշած ուղուց այդպիսի արատավոր շեղումները, որոնք էլ պատճառ դարձան, որ նա դառնա ընդիմադիր իր կոմիտեական այն ընկերներին, որոնք էլ այսօրվա դրության հիմնական մեղավորներն են հանդիսանում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ միասին:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է: Ներկայիս իշխանությունների համար բոլոր թեկնածուները վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, բացի Վ. Մանուկյանից, որի միակ խոցելի տեղն ըստ ինձ այն է եղել, որ թույլ է տվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դառնալ երկրի Նախագահ, փոխանակ իր սկսած գործը մինչև վերջ տանելու` նա այնքան ամբիցիոզ չգտնվեց / առ այսօր ՀՀՇ-ականները նրան անհիմն կերպով ամբիցիոզության մեջ են մեղադրում/, որ թույլ չտար իր նախ.....միասին:


Ուղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչ հույսեր եք կապում Վ.Մանուկյանի հետ: Պետկ չի շատ ոգևորվել: Այ մարդ, սկի եդ մարդը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնալ, ինչու եք զոռով ստիպում, մի բան էլ հույսեր եք կապու հետը: Ինչքան էլ իշխանությունները Հ1-ով Վազգեն Մանուկյանին անվճար "ռազկռուտկա" անեն, մեկ է ժողովուրսը իր կողքին էլ չի կանգնի: 

Smergh ջան, դու ինձ մոտ բավականին լուրջ, վերլուծող մարդու տպավորություն ես թողել: Ես քո գրառումներից բավականին շատ բան եմ սովորել: Եվ եթե դու ընկեր լինես, և  հիմնավորես (կամ եթե նախքինում հիմնավորել ես, ապա խնդրում եմ լինկը գրիր), թե ինչ չափանիշներով ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանին այդքան մեծ շանսեր վերագրում, ես (կարծում եմ ոչ միայն ես) շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ: Ուստի սպասում եմ պատասխանիտ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ և առաջ` առաջին նախագահն այլ ելք չունի, քան աջ ու ձախ քննադատելը, իր ժառանգներին ցեխին հավասարեցնելու համար նա հմտորեն օգտվում է ՀՀՇ-ի հարուստ զինանոցից: Իսկ ՀՀՇ-ի մոտ ոչինչ այնքան հաջող չի ստացվում, որքան անմեղ ու մաքուր մարդկանց վրա ցեխ շպրտելը, ուր մնաց այսօրվա  ոտից գլուխ ցեխակոլոլ իշխանությունները:


Պետք է կարողանալ տարբերել այժմյան ԼՏՊ–ին ՀՀՇ–ից, իսկ ՀՀՇ–ի մոտ ժամանակին շարժումը ավելի հաջող էր ստացվում քան ցեխ շպրտելը :Wink: 




> Պիտի ասեմ, որ ներկայիս կառավարություն կոչվածի  համար  նախագահության թեկնածուներից ամենախոցելին հենց ինքը` Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է և նրա այդ արատից արդեն բավական հաջողությամբ և հզոր զենքով օգտվում են իշխանությունները:


Այդ ո՞րն է իշխանությունների հզոր զենքը։ 




> Ենթադրենք Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյաննից դժգոհ է ազգաբնակչության մեկ տոկոսը միայն /իրականում այդ թիվը 50-60 անգամ մեծ է/ հեռուստաալիքներով նրան արդեն խոցում են ժողովրդի բերանով: Նշածս այն մեկ տոկոսի բացասական կարծիքները բազմացրած ներկայացվում են զանազան հեռուստաալիքներով ու դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի խոսքը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունի հանրության վրա, քան հանրահավաքներում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ժամուկես տևողությամբ ելույթները:


Մնում է ասես, թե նույն ժողովրդի բերանով էլ հեռուստաալիքները ամեն օր գովերգում են
ներկայիս իշխանություններին :Cool:  
Եթե մարդը թերթեր չի կարդում, ինտերնետից չի օգտվում ու միտինգների էլ չի մասնակցում, նրա տեղեկատվության հիմնական աղբյուրը մնում է հեռուստատեսությունը, չհաշված հարևանները :Wink: , տեղեկատվությունը իրոք հզոր զենք է։



> Իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է: Ներկայիս իշխանությունների համար բոլոր թեկնածուները վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, բացի Վ. Մանուկյանից, որի միակ խոցելի տեղն ըստ ինձ այն է եղել, որ թույլ է տվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դառնալ երկրի Նախագահ, փոխանակ իր սկսած գործը մինչև վերջ տանելու` նա այնքան ամբիցիոզ չգտնվեց / առ այսօր ՀՀՇ-ականները նրան անհիմն կերպով ամբիցիոզության մեջ են մեղադրում/, որ թույլ չտար իր նախանշած ուղուց այդպիսի արատավոր շեղումները, որոնք էլ պատճառ դարձան, որ նա դառնա ընդիմադիր իր կոմիտեական այն ընկերներին, որոնք էլ այսօրվա դրության հիմնական մեղավորներն են հանդիսանում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ միասին:


Վազգեն Մանուկյա՞նն է, որ պիտի թույլ տար կամ չտար Լեվոնին Նախագահ դառնալ :Tongue: 
Ներիր, որ խցկվում եմ։ Ես այստեղ սկսնակ եմ :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ է պետք չե ուրիշների կարծիքները կարդալ


Այ եթե կարծիք լիներ, իրականում արժեր կարդալ:
Իսկ անկապություններ ու հայոյանքների շարաններ թող կարդա այն մարդը, ով դրա կարիքն ունի, այսինքն ուզում է լսել հայոյանքներ  :Wink: : Սրանք արդեն դեղին մամուլ էլ չեն, այլ *շականագագույն /կարչնվի/* , ասել է՝ ֆաշիստական: 
Չնայած մի քիչ հանգիստ եմ ես առումով: Հայաստանում ֆաշիզմի առաջին ծիլերի դեպքում աշխարհը ոտնատակ կտա էտ պրիմիտիվներին:



> կասկածի տակ առնելով ԵՍ-ի անսասան հավատքը :


 :LOL: 



> Ընդհանրապես պետք է փակել ականջները և աչքերը այդ դեպքում չեն լինի նաև տհաճ լուրերը և կապրենք հանգիստ  և ուրախ. մեծարգո պարոն Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարությամբ:


Ավելի լավ է փակել ականջները, երբ լսվում են հայոյանքներ:
Ավելի լավ է փակել աչքերը, երբ ցուցադրվում են ամբարո կռապաշտները:



> ճշմարտությունից չեն հոգնում.. ուրիշ բան եթե մեկի համար ճշմարտությունը ապուշություն է


Ագրեսիվ *Ապուշությունը* ոչինչ և ոչ մեկին չի խնայի իր ճանապարհին: Նա պղծում է ամեն ինչ: Չի խնայում ու ոտնատակ է տալիս անգամ սրբությունները: 
....
Հ.Գ.  Հետաքրքիր է, եթե վաղը Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը հայտարարեն, որ Լևոնը 1992 թվին փողոցում 90 տարեկան պառավ է բռնաբարել, էլի պնդելու էք, որ դա բնական է, որ նա դա կաներ ու հաստատ արել է՞  :LOL: :

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այսօրվա հանրահավաքի ելույթը http://www.levonforpresident.com/am/148//


Շատ լավ ելույթ էր  :Smile: :
Ափսոս հանրահավաքին չկարողացա մասնակցել:

Իրականում, Քոչարյանին ու Սերժին պետք է միայն ստիպել հրապարակային "ելույթ" ունենալ, այսինքն ասել մի երկու անհոդաբաշխ նախադասություն, ու ամեն ինչ կընկնի իր տեղը: Ժողովուրդը պարզորոշ կտեսնի, թե ովքեր են իրականում այդ "ամենակարողները":
 :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այսօր հերթական անգամ ցնցեց իր բարձր ինտելեկտով, խոսելու բարձր ունակությամբ, ինչպես նաև իմ համար չափազանց զարմանալի անկեղծությամբ: Կարծում եմ մի փոքր պոպուլիզմը չեր խանգարի իրեն:


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, պոպուլիզմը շատ  կխանգարեր, եթե խոսում ես *մտածելու ու վերլուծելու ընդունակ* մարդկանց համար:

----------


## voter

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Վոտեռ ջան, որ մեր "տելեվիզոր ներմուծողները" նույնպես պետք է հասկանան որ այսպես չի կարող շարունակվել: Ավելին, քեզ հետ համաձայն է նաև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Հենց երեկ նա կոչ արեց բոլոր հայ գործարարներին, ասելով, որ պետք չէ վախենալ ազատ խոսքից, որ նրանք միևնույնն է հարկեր վճարում են, ուղակի այդ հարկերը ոչ թե գնում են պետ. բյուջե, այլ բոլորովին այլ տեղ: Կոչ արեց, որ վերջ տան ստրկամտությանը, ու ռեժիմին ծառայելու ձգտմանը: 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nXvB62ZBLxM
> 
> Այսպես չի կաորղ շարունակվել: Ինչ-որ բան պետք է փոխվի:


ՈՒ ինչ է առաջարկում ԼՏՊ–ն այդ «ձեռներեցներին» որոնք առանց ազատ մրցակցության լավ ապրում են ու ինչ ներմուծում են ինչ գնով ցանկանում են վաճառում են ու ինչքան իրանցից նալոգ, որ հավաքում են այդքան էլ տալիս են միայն թե մնան մոնոպոլիստ ու իրանց դաշտ ՍԵՐԺանտները մարդ չթոողնեն՞՞՞՞

Միթե առաջարկում է հրաժարվել արտոնություններից, որ անցնեն մրցակից դաշտ, հանեն իրենց բաժնետոմսերը բորսա՞...

Գիտես ուտոպիստները ովքե էին – նրանք, ով քրիստոսի պատգամը տնտեսագիտություն սարքած քարոզում էին, որ պետք է հարուսնտերը իրենց ունեցվածքը բաժանեն որ հավասարություն լինի ու բոլորը երջանիկ ապրեն....

ԼՏՊ–ն կայֆ ա բռնում ժողովրդի վրա, հեքիաթներ է պատմում հուսալով, որ «բիզնեսմենները» կիսվելու են իրենց ունեցվածքով....

----------


## voter

> Ուղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչ հույսեր եք կապում Վ.Մանուկյանի հետ: Պետկ չի շատ ոգևորվել: Այ մարդ, սկի եդ մարդը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնալ, ինչու եք զոռով ստիպում, մի բան էլ հույսեր եք կապու հետը: Ինչքան էլ իշխանությունները Հ1-ով Վազգեն Մանուկյանին անվճար "ռազկռուտկա" անեն, մեկ է ժողովուրսը իր կողքին էլ չի կանգնի:


Բայց չէ որ ԼՏՊն նույնպես նախագահ չի ցանկանում դառնալ, այլ ժամանակավոր գործիք է ուզում լինել ռևֆորմները իրականացնելու համար։

Միայն զարմանալի համառությամբ Լևոնականներդ լռում եք այն մասին, որ նման առաջարկություն երկու երեք տարով ժամանակավոր նախագահ ընտրելը Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վաղուց էր առաջարկել, բայց դե դրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ, այդ է որ վախեցրել է ՍԵՐԺԱնտներին, որ կարող է լավ մտքի շուրջ համախմբում լինել ու նրանք չնտրվեն, դրա համար էլ արել են ամեն ինչ, քաշքշել են թելերը, որ դա տեղի չունենա, կամ ժողովուրդը գլխի չնգնի, թե ով է իրական փոփոխությունը...

Ինչ է խանգարում ԼՏՊին միանալ այդ մտքին – պատասխանեմ ինքս, հպարտությունը ու ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։ 

Շատ չնչին հույս ունեմ, որ նա գլխի կնգնի, որ կարող է օգտկար լինել, եթե միանա Մանուկյան–Դաշնակցություն գործին, այլապես նույնիսկ եթե հաղթանակի էլ, շանսերը շատ փոքր են, որ նա չի արժանանա Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Դեմիրճյանի ճակտագրին, փորձելով մենակ, հաբռգած բորենիների ոհմակի հախից գալ...

----------


## Մելիք

> Բայց չէ որ ԼՏՊն նույնպես նախագահ չի ցանկանում դառնալ, այլ ժամանակավոր գործիք է ուզում լինել ռևֆորմները իրականացնելու համար։
> .


 :LOL: էս վերջի անեկդոտն է՞ր :LOL: 

ԼՏՊ-ն մի բան ա մենակ ուզում. վերականգնել իր կլանը, ստանալ լծակներ ոչ վաղ անցյալի պատմությունը վերջնականապես խեղաթյուրելու համար, հետո իրա ժուշկաներից մեկին *նշանակել* պրեզիդենտ ու հանգիս խղճով շարունակել կայֆավատը: :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

Մինչև այժմ, այսինքն դեկտեմբերի կեսը, նրա գործնեությունը գնահատում եմ գերազանց:
Միակ քաղաքական գործիչն է, որ իրեն գաղափարները շատ պարզորոշ և հասկանալի ու առարկայական ներկայացնելուց բացի,  լուրջ պայքար է մղում ներկա վարչախմբի դեմ: Նա է միայն, որ ոչ միայն լրջորեն բացահայտում է ներկա վարչախմբի էությունը և քաղաքական սնանկությունը, այլև այդ ամենը անում է, ուղղված կորնկրետ հասցեատերերին: 

Մնացած քվազի "քաղաքական" գործիչները, կամ ավելի ճիշտ քաղաքական դաշտում մեծածախ խաղացող-կեղտոտող բրոկերները,   ի մեծ ամոթ իրենց և իրենց մանրածախով զբաղվող  համախոհների, բան ու գործները թողած, ներկա վարչախմբին թողած, լծված են Լևոնին հում-հում հոշոտելու գործին /  :LOL:  /, աշխատելով հնարավորինս թանկ վաճառել Հ1-ով  Լևոնի հասցեին ասվելիք հայոյանքների տարափը… Նողկալի է  :Bad: :  վստահ եմ , որ իրենց ոչինչ էլ չի հաջողվի : Կալիբրներն են լրիվ տարբեր: Սակայն այստեղ է լավ երևում, թե ով ում դուդուկի տակ է պարում: Գողերի ընդհանուր կատյոլը լավ էլ ճեքվածք է ունենալու: Ու նաև ժողովուրդը կարող է լավ տեսնել, թե ուր են գնում վերջի խոշոր թանկացումներից գոյացած գռփած փողերը: Իսկ դրանց առյուծի բաժինը ենթադրում եմ, որ գնում է իրեն "ընդիմադիր" հորջորջող  խուժանի գրպան: Պեսոկ Սամոի  հաշվեհամարը ուղիղ փոխանցումներով ծառայում է նաև այդ նպատակին  :Wink: : 

Հ.Գ. էս մարդիկ կարծում են, որ կյանքը էս ընտրություններով վերջանալու է, մոռանալով, որ ապրում են փոքր երկրում. ու վաղը կարող է ստիպված լինեն փողոց դուրս գալ, ... ու մի քանի տարուց նաև հնարավոր  է ՝ "մարշրուտնի" նստել... ու հնարավոր է ընկնեն  թուք ու մուր ուտել... Իսկ դա հնարավոր է: Հիշենք, որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ, Լևոնի ժամանակ, նույն Գեղամյանը կինը ոսկի ցեփեր էր տանում Լեհաստան ծախելու   :Smile: :

----------


## Smergh

> Բայց չէ որ ԼՏՊն նույնպես նախագահ չի ցանկանում դառնալ, այլ ժամանակավոր գործիք է ուզում լինել ռևֆորմները իրականացնելու համար։
> 
> Միայն զարմանալի համառությամբ Լևոնականներդ լռում եք այն մասին, որ նման առաջարկություն երկու երեք տարով ժամանակավոր նախագահ ընտրելը Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վաղուց էր առաջարկել, բայց դե դրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ, այդ է որ վախեցրել է ՍԵՐԺԱնտներին, որ կարող է լավ մտքի շուրջ համախմբում լինել ու նրանք չնտրվեն, դրա համար էլ արել են ամեն ինչ, քաշքշել են թելերը, որ դա տեղի չունենա, կամ ժողովուրդը գլխի չնգնի, թե ով է իրական փոփոխությունը...
> 
> Ինչ է խանգարում ԼՏՊին միանալ այդ մտքին – պատասխանեմ ինքս, հպարտությունը ու ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։ 
> 
> Շատ չնչին հույս ունեմ, որ նա գլխի կնգնի, որ կարող է օգտկար լինել, եթե միանա Մանուկյան–Դաշնակցություն գործին, այլապես նույնիսկ եթե հաղթանակի էլ, շանսերը շատ փոքր են, որ նա չի արժանանա Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Դեմիրճյանի ճակտագրին, փորձելով մենակ, հաբռգած բորենիների ոհմակի հախից գալ...


Ես անվերապահորեն կիսում եմ հարգարժան voter-ի այս տեսակետը: Իմ կողմից կավելացնեմ, որ դեռևս սեպտեմբեր ամսվա սկզբին մի խումբ աչքի ընկնող լևոնականների հուշեցի այն միտքը, որ Ճիշտ չէ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձը այն ձևով ինչպես իրենք են ուզում, այսինքն ընդիմությունը համախմբել նրա շուրջ:Այն պատճառով. որ չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ ընդիմության առաջնորդը լինի այդչափ խոցելի, որքան Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և իբրև լավագույն ելք առաջարկում էի որպեսզի նա հրապարակավ հայտարարի, որ ինքը միանում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին`  Հայ ժողովրդի ու նրա  նկատմամբ գործած սխալներն ուղղելու համար: Այդ դեպքում իսկապես կարելի կլիներ պնդել որ այս իշխանությունների երգը երգված է: Ես համոզված էի, որ անգամ այդ պարագայում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն հատուկ մեծահոգությամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կառաջարկեր իրենց դաշինքի առաջնորդի դերը, իրեն վերցելով նախանշած ծրագրերի իրականացման համար պատասխանատուի ծանր ու պատասխանատու պարտականությունները, ինչը նա հրաշալի ձևով անում էր դեռևս շարժման սկզբից`"Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտե"-ում:
Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է մեզ անհրաժեշտ, հասկանալու համար, որ Մանուկյանը դափնիների համար չէ,  որ մտել է քաղաքականություն, եթե դա այդպես լիներ` նա գոնե մեկ անգամ կհայտարարեր,  որ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի հաղթանակում ինքն էլ իր բաժինն է ունեցել , իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ հենց նրա տիտանական աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ստեղծվեց մեր հաղթանակները ծրագրավորող և իրականացնող ամենակարող սպայակույտը, որն էլ Մանուկյանի ղեկավարությամբ արդեն տանուլ տված պատերազմի անիվը շրջեց մեր օգտին:
Այսօր նրան մեղադրում են ամբիցիաների կոմպլեքս ունենալու մեջ, մինչդեռ վերը նշվածն արդեն ապացուցում է այդ մեղադրանքների սնանկությունը:  Այդ ամբիցիաները հարիր են հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլապես նրա նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում` պետք է դեն նետեր փեշի քարն ու միանար Մանուկյանին: Այդ ժամանակ ես համոզված եմ, որ ո'չ Ս. Սարգսյանը, ոչ էլ նրա խամաճիկներ Գեղամյանն ու Բաղդասարյանը չէին համարձակվի մտնել ընտրական պայքարի մեջ: Հիմա ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, որ նախագահական բոլոր թեկնածուները` առանց բացառության, կամա թե ակամա նպաստելու են Սարգսյանի հաղթանակին և այս վիճակն հենց իշխանությունների նախանշած սցենարով է ստեղծվել, որի մասին էլ ժամանակին բազմաթիվ անգամներ ես զգուշացրել եմ թե' այստեղ մեր ակումբում և թե' persons.am կայքում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես անվերապահորեն կիսում եմ հարգարժան voter-ի այս տեսակետը: Իմ կողմից կավելացնեմ, որ դեռևս սեպտեմբեր ամսվա սկզբին մի խումբ աչքի ընկնող լևոնականների հուշեցի այն միտքը, որ Ճիշտ չէ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձը այն ձևով ինչպես իրենք են ուզում, այսինքն ընդիմությունը համախմբել նրա շուրջ:Այն պատճառով. որ չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ ընդիմության առաջնորդը լինի այդչափ խոցելի, որքան Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և իբրև լավագույն ելք առաջարկում էի որպեսզի նա հրապարակավ հայտարարի, որ ինքը միանում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին`  Հայ ժողովրդի ու նրա  նկատմամբ գործած սխալներն ուղղելու համար: Այդ դեպքում իսկապես կարելի կլիներ պնդել որ այս իշխանությունների երգը երգված է: Ես համոզված էի, որ անգամ այդ պարագայում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն հատուկ մեծահոգությամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կառաջարկեր իրենց դաշինքի առաջնորդի դերը, իրեն վերցելով նախանշած ծրագրերի իրականացման համար պատասխանատուի ծանր ու պատասխանատու պարտականությունները, ինչը նա հրաշալի ձևով անում էր դեռևս շարժման սկզբից`"Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտե"-ում:
> Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է մեզ անհրաժեշտ, հասկանալու համար, որ Մանուկյանը դափնիների համար չէ,  որ մտել է քաղաքականություն, եթե դա այդպես լիներ` նա գոնե մեկ անգամ կհայտարարեր,  որ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի հաղթանակում ինքն էլ իր բաժինն է ունեցել , իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ հենց նրա տիտանական աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ստեղծվեց մեր հաղթանակները ծրագրավորող և իրականացնող ամենակարող սպայակույտը, որն էլ Մանուկյանի ղեկավարությամբ արդեն տանուլ տված պատերազմի անիվը շրջեց մեր օգտին:
> Այսօր նրան մեղադրում են ամբիցիաների կոմպլեքս ունենալու մեջ, մինչդեռ վերը նշվածն արդեն ապացուցում է այդ մեղադրանքների սնանկությունը:  Այդ ամբիցիաները հարիր են հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլապես նրա նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում` պետք է դեն նետեր փեշի քարն ու միանար Մանուկյանին: Այդ ժամանակ ես համոզված եմ, որ ո'չ Ս. Սարգսյանը, ոչ էլ նրա խամաճիկներ Գեղամյանն ու Բաղդասարյանը չէին համարձակվի մտնել ընտրական պայքարի մեջ: Հիմա ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, որ նախագահական բոլոր թեկնածուները` առանց բացառության, կամա թե ակամա նպաստելու են Սարգսյանի հաղթանակին և այս վիճակն հենց իշխանությունների նախանշած սցենարով է ստեղծվել, որի մասին էլ ժամանակին բազմաթիվ անգամներ ես զգուշացրել եմ թե' այստեղ մեր ակումբում և թե' persons.am կայքում:


Իսկ եթե հակառակ ծայրից դիտարկենք. Ի՞նչը խանգարեց Մանուկյանին միանալ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին, ինքնավստահությու՞նը թե ամբիցիաների բացակայությունը։ Մանուկյանը իրո՞ք ավելի հզոր քաղաքագետ է և ավելի մեծ վարկանիշ ունի,  որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը նրան միանալու առաջարկ աներ։ Ախր բացասական գնահատականների քիչ լինելը դեռ ոչինչ է։ Ախր եթե միայն տեսականորեն դատենք, ապա ավելի հավանական է որ Մանուկյանը մերժեր վերջինիս՝ այդպիսով արհեստականորեն «բարձրացնելով» իր վարկանիշ կոչեցյալը։ Իսկ նա խուսանավում է շատ հարցերից, մինչդեռ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը տալիս է գրեթե բոլոր հարցերի կոնկրետ պատասխանները։ Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե երբեք Պարոն Մանուկյանը մինչև վերջ չի հասցնում իր սկսած գործը և այդքան էլ ջանքեր չի թափում իր վրա մեծ պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, և հենց վերջինս էլ խանգարեց նրան միանալ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Եվ նա ընտրություններից ընտրություններ բավարարվում է ինչ–որ ձայների քանակություն հավագելով՝ այդպիսով բավարարելով իր փոքրիկ փառասիրությունը։  :Think:

----------


## voter

Հարցը նրանում է, որ Չե Գե–ն միամիտ պնդումներ է անում, թե Մանուկյանը չի ուզում Նախագահ դառնա, քանի որ նախագահի պաշտոնը չի ուզում, որ լինի ու ես էլ ինձ էտ միամիտ պեչենու բախչեքը քցեցի ու հար դրեցի, բա ինչի է նա քարոզում ԼՏՊ-ին նախագահ դարձնելը, երբ այդ նույն հարցադրմամբ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ ընդհամենը փ տարով անցումային նախագահ է ուզում լինի...

Ես ինքս ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ այդ փ տարով նախագահ լինելուց, ԼՏՊի աջակիցները հեչ գոհ չեն, բայց ատամները կրճտացնելով ձեն չեն հանում։ Նրանք ինքնին չեն թողնի, որ ԼՏՊն նախագահությունից, դրուս գա ու դա արդեն պլստացել է ԼՏՊի կողմից, ուլտիմատիվ հայտարարել է, որ եթե իրեն չմիանան այդ գործիք լինելու առաջարկը ետ կվերցնի, համոզված եմ, որ այդ ատամ կրճտացնելու պատճառով է ԼՏՊն ստիպված եղել ԱՆՑՈՒՄԱՅԻՆ նախագայի սկզբունքի մեջ ճեղք մտցնել, որ հանգստացնի իրեն աջակցող ու նրան թագավոր կոչողներին...

Խիստ ճղճիմ ու անհետևողական մարդ է ԼՏՊ-ն հա գլուխ է տանում, թե հեսա կելնեմ կասեմ, բոլորին ջրի երես կհանեմ, ինչը նա անընդհատ պիտի աներ այս 10 տարիները, անձնուրաց ու նույնիսկ իր ու հարազատների կյանքը վտանգելով, բայց չի արել ու էլի ՉԻ անում։

Եթե մարդը անձնուրաց պատրաստ չէ զոհվելու հանուն գաղափարի,նրանից առաջնորդ, ինչ Սերժ Սարգսյանից պատմաբան....

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Մինչև այժմ, այսինքն դեկտեմբերի կեսը, նրա գործնեությունը գնահատում եմ գերազանց:
> Միակ քաղաքական գործիչն է, որ իրեն գաղափարները շատ պարզորոշ և հասկանալի ու առարկայական ներկայացնելուց բացի,  լուրջ պայքար է մղում ներկա վարչախմբի դեմ: Նա է միայն, որ ոչ միայն լրջորեն բացահայտում է ներկա վարչախմբի էությունը և քաղաքական սնանկությունը, այլև այդ ամենը անում է, ուղղված կորնկրետ հասցեատերերին: 
> 
> Մնացած քվազի "քաղաքական" գործիչները, կամ ավելի ճիշտ քաղաքական դաշտում մեծածախ խաղացող-կեղտոտող բրոկերները,   ի մեծ ամոթ իրենց և իրենց մանրածախով զբաղվող  համախոհների, բան ու գործները թողած, ներկա վարչախմբին թողած, լծված են Լևոնին հում-հում հոշոտելու գործին /  /, աշխատելով հնարավորինս թանկ վաճառել Հ1-ով  Լևոնի հասցեին ասվելիք հայոյանքների տարափը… Նողկալի է :  վստահ եմ , որ իրենց ոչինչ էլ չի հաջողվի : Կալիբրներն են լրիվ տարբեր: Սակայն այստեղ է լավ երևում, թե ով ում դուդուկի տակ է պարում: Գողերի ընդհանուր կատյոլը լավ էլ ճեքվածք է ունենալու: Ու նաև ժողովուրդը կարող է լավ տեսնել, թե ուր են գնում վերջի խոշոր թանկացումներից գոյացած գռփած փողերը: Իսկ դրանց առյուծի բաժինը ենթադրում եմ, որ գնում է իրեն "ընդիմադիր" հորջորջող  խուժանի գրպան: Պեսոկ Սամոի  հաշվեհամարը ուղիղ փոխանցումներով ծառայում է նաև այդ նպատակին : 
> 
> Հ.Գ. էս մարդիկ կարծում են, որ կյանքը էս ընտրություններով վերջանալու է, մոռանալով, որ ապրում են փոքր երկրում. ու վաղը կարող է ստիպված լինեն փողոց դուրս գալ, ... ու մի քանի տարուց նաև հնարավոր  է ՝ "մարշրուտնի" նստել... ու հնարավոր է ընկնեն  թուք ու մուր ուտել... Իսկ դա հնարավոր է: Հիշենք, որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ, Լևոնի ժամանակ, նույն Գեղամյանը կինը ոսկի ցեփեր էր տանում Լեհաստան ծախելու  :


Եթե ԼՏՊն արժեքավոր գաղափար կրողներից լիներ կամ գոնե ինքնը մի արժեքավոր գաղափար ունենար, հոշոտեին, չհոշոտեին, այդ գաղափարը կապրեր ու դրա դեմ պայքարը անհնրա կլիներ, ինչպես 60ականներին Հայաստանի անկախության համար պայքարող Զատիկյանին որպես տեռորիստ էլ ներկայացրին, մեկ է դրանից նրա արածը մարդկանց համար մնաց արժեք ու հնրավարորության դեպքում ծլեց ու մեծացավ,,,

Ինչ է ԼՏՊի ԱՐԺԵՔԸ Սերժ Սարգսյան Քոչարյան փնովելը, միթե դա արժեք է անառակ որդուն պատժելը ինքնանպատակ դարձնել՞...

Որ մի ծնողին կարելի է համոզել, որ իր երեխաներին վատ արարքների համար պաժելը պիտի դարձնել կյանքի խնդիր... Երևում է Վանիկ Սմբատիչի ՄԵՆԹական ձեռագիրը, ՊԱՏԺԵԼ է պետք չարագործներին, կարծես դրանից մնացածը, որ մեկ է սոված են լավ են ապրելու, քնի որ պապան արդարությունը վերականգնեց, փոխանակ իր ուժերը ներդնի ուտելիք ու հագուստ մնածաց սոված կարգապահների համար ճարելու համար...

Միակ արժեքավոր բանը որ ԼՏՊն ունի իր անունն է, ինչ է արլե այս ամբողգ 10 տարիների ընթացքում - բարեգործություն, հանգանակումներ հավաքել, օգնել որևէ մեկկին՞

Բա ոնց կլիներ ԱԶԳԻՑ նեղացել էր, արժանի չի այս ազգը իրեն...

Շատ անարժեք ու մարն անձնավորություն է ԼՏՊն ես էլ նույնիսկ զարմացել էի, որ իրեն օգտագործելու թույլտվություն էր տվել նախորդ հանրահավաքում, բայց ինչպես ասեցի նույնիսկ այդտեղ ՆԱԽԱՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐ է դնում - ժողովուրդ ջան ես շատ եմ ուզում ձեզ լավություն արած լինեմ, բայց եթե դուք չուզեք, որ ես լավություն անեմ մեղքը ձեր վիզը չեմ անելու...

ՏԽՈՒՐ Է....

----------


## voter

> Ես համոզված էի, որ անգամ այդ պարագայում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն հատուկ մեծահոգությամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կառաջարկեր իրենց դաշինքի առաջնորդի դերը, իրեն վերցելով նախանշած ծրագրերի իրականացման համար պատասխանատուի ծանր ու պատասխանատու պարտականությունները, ինչը նա հրաշալի ձևով անում էր դեռևս շարժման սկզբից`"Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտե"-ում: ....


Իհարկէ, այդ հավանականությունը, որ ԼՏՊն կարող էր, ու դեռ հույս ունեմ ուշ չի կդառնա, անցումային Նախագահացու, նույնիսկ Մանուկյանի ու մյուս ընդդիմադիրների շահերից է ելնում, կհրացնեք ինչպես, հիմնավորեմ - գաղափարը անցումային նախագահ մինչև պարլամենտական պետություն, պիտի կրի այն մարդը, որը ԳՈՐԾԸ անելուց հետո պիտի դուրս գա քաղաքականությունից ու չխանգարի ոչ մեկին, փորձելով իր այդ ԳՈՐԾԸ անելու համար վաստակած համբավը օգտագործել որևէ կուսակցությանը, նոր պառլամենտական պետությունում ավելի լավ դիրքերի բերելու համար։

Այդ անցումային նախագահը պիտի դառնա ՊԱՐԼԱՄԵՆՏԱԿԱՆ պետությունում ՉԵԶՈՔ մի անձ և նման չեզոքություն ոչ Դաշնակները, ոչ Մանուկյանը, ոչ Րաֆֆին կամ նույնիսկ Բաղդասարյանը չեն ցանակնա - փաստացի ասել է զոհվել, հանուն նրա, որ ուրիշըները ազադ քաղաքական դաշտ ի օգտագործում ստանալ։

Այդ իսկ պատճառով, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն իր պոտենցիալն ու հնրարավորությունները առաջարկեր ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ կայացումից հետո, նրան շատ ավելի հեշտ կընկալեին։

Իսկ հիմա ստացվում է ԼՏՊ-ն ժամանակից շուտ թույլ չտվեց գաղափարը ժողովրդին հասնի, գիտակցեն, որ ընդդիմությունը ինչ որ բան է ստեղծում, պետք է մարդկանց օգնել, մտավ ամեն ինչ մարդկանծ ուղեղներում տակնուվրա արեց ու հիմա պիտի այդ ամբողջ քաոսի միջից հանել մարդկանց, ցույց տալ հիմնական նպատակը, որին պիտի գլան։

Այդ պարագայում ԼՏՊ-ն արջի ծառայություն է մատուցում նրանց, ով գոնէ մի բան ուզում էին անել ու տրոհումների պատճառ ու բևեռացման ալիք է առաջացնում ընդիմուփյան մեջ, իսկ մասնատվածների հետ հեշտ է պայքարել ՍԵՐԺԱնտներին ու նրանք դա էլ ցանկանում էին,...

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Իսկ եթե հակառակ ծայրից դիտարկենք. Ի՞նչը խանգարեց Մանուկյանին միանալ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին, ինքնավստահությու՞նը թե ամբիցիաների բացակայությունը։ Մանուկյանը իրո՞ք ավելի հզոր քաղաքագետ է և ավելի մեծ վարկանիշ ունի,  որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը նրան միանալու առաջարկ աներ։ Ախր բացասական գնահատականների քիչ լինելը դեռ ոչինչ է։ Ախր եթե միայն տեսականորեն դատենք, ապա ավելի հավանական է որ Մանուկյանը մերժեր վերջինիս՝ այդպիսով արհեստականորեն «բարձրացնելով» իր վարկանիշ կոչեցյալը։ Իսկ նա խուսանավում է շատ հարցերից, մինչդեռ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը տալիս է գրեթե բոլոր հարցերի կոնկրետ պատասխանները։ Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե երբեք Պարոն Մանուկյանը մինչև վերջ չի հասցնում իր սկսած գործը և այդքան էլ ջանքեր չի թափում իր վրա մեծ պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, և հենց վերջինս էլ խանգարեց նրան միանալ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Եվ նա ընտրություններից ընտրություններ բավարարվում է ինչ–որ ձայների քանակություն հավագելով՝ այդպիսով բավարարելով իր փոքրիկ փառասիրությունը։



Կոնկրետ պատասխաններ՞ ինչ պատասխաններ, ՍԵՐԺանտների հետ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻ կարտոտ է հայ հասարակությունը, որ նրանք ասում են Թուրք ես, ԼՏՊն ել ԹՈՒՐքը հերտ մերտ ա...

ՍԱ է կոնկրետ պատասխանները...

ՈՒՐա խոստացած մանրամասները, թե ՍեՐԺն ով էր, ով ում գլխին էր բորշ լցրել Արցախի ազատամարի ժամանակ, ով էր վերջի օրերին ափալ թափալ քանի հրադադար չի հայտարարվել, մեդալի համար «կռիվ» կռիվ խաղում...

Պլոճիկ ունի թող ԼՏՊն այդ հարցերին պատասխանի, այ դա արդեն 15 տարի է որոշ հաբռգածներ օգտագործում են ու հայրենիքի հերոսի կոչումների ու պատերազմի գեներալների անվան տակ մարդկանց ՌԵԿԵՏԻ տակ են պահում  - արա ես քու համար պատերազ եմ գնացել, արի ՄՈՒԾՎԻ...

Հայրենասերը, իր արարքները ԱՆՁՆՈՒՐԱՑ է անում, առանց մտածելու, թէ իրեն ինչ է դրա համար հասնում։ Իսկ սրիկաները տիրելով ամեն ինչին զրկում են ժողովրդին այն հնարավորությունից, որ ԱՆՁՆՈՒՐԱՑ հայրենասերներին իր ցանկությամբ ընորհակալություն հայտնեն, շահագործում են երախտագիտության այդ զգացումը ժողովրդի մոտ ու ամեն կերպ ստիպում, որ որոշակի վերցրած առանձին անձանց ԼԱՎ շնորհակալ լինեն բոլորը, պարտադիր ու ամեն օր երեք անգամ աղոթեն դրանց վրա, իսկ այն որ ժողովուրդը միասնական երախտագիրություն է միայն ցանկանում հայտնել, ընդհանուր բոլորին միասնի, ինչպես բոլորը միասնի կռվել են, ԴԱ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ է, այլապես ագահ անձերը, իրենց վրա այդ շնորհակալությունը կիզելու հնրարավորություն չեն ունենա...

Ընդհանրացնեմ - ԼՏՊն հիմա որպես ԻՐ անձ փորձում է հավաքաքան ԵՐԱԽՏԱԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կորզել ժողովրդինց, երբ որ մարդիկ շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ նա ՄԵՆԱԿ չի արել ամեն ինչ, եթեչասենք, որ նա ինքը ՈՉԻՆՉ չի արել ու մեծամասնությունը ԼՏՊից անկախ է արվել ու նույնիսկ եթե Քյավառի Գրիքորն էլ լիներ նրա տեղը, մեկ է հայ ժողովուրդը անելու էր այն ինչ արել է։ Բայց որ ինչ որ մեկը փորձում է իրեն վերագրել այդ ամենը, բնական է ցանկություն է առաջանում ոչ միայն Քննադատել, ալյ հետին ածականներով նրա ամբողջ ազգուտակը հիշատակել...

ՀԻմա ԿԱ ժողովրդկանակ գաղափար, ազատվել այս ԱՖՏԱՐԻՏԵՏՆԵՐԻ համակագից, ԱՆՁԵՐԻՑ չէ, ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳԻՑ...

Այդ գաղափարի վրա վազեվազ հեծնել, ասել ԵՍ ԵՄ ՈՐ ԿԱՄ այդ գաղափարը, ինչ հիմա ԼՏՊն է անում, մեղմ ասած ԵՐԵՍ ԱՌԱԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է իսկ ազնվորեն ասած ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է...

Ոչ մանուկյանը, ոչ դաշնակները, ոչ մյուս ընդդիմադիրները որևէ անձ առաջ չեն տանում, նրանց գաղափարն է հետաքրքրում դրա համար էլ բանակցում են ու ընդիմադիր ՌԵԺԻՄԻՆ են, ոչ անձերին, դաշնակները Քոչարյանին ընդիմադիր չեն լինելու այլևս, ու մյուսներն էլ հասկանում են,որ վերջ իօ վերջո բոլորը հայ են, հետո ինչ որ ՀԱԲՉԳԱԾ են։

Անձերին մեկուսացնելը տարրական բան է, եթե ԱՆՁԵՐԻՆՑ ամեն ինչ կախված լիներ, սախին ԿԳՅՈՒԼԼԵԻՆ հենց դաշնակները - դա նրանց համար թքած բան է։ Բայց որ անձերին վրա նրանք էլ չեն կենտրոնանում, պետք է միքիչ գոնէ Լևոնի աջակիցներին մտածելու տեղ տա ու միքիչ քիչ ԱՆՁԵՐԻ ռազբիրատ ու ավելի շատ ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՆԵՐԻ կռիվ անեն...

Գնացել ՍԵՐԺանտների հետ գիտապատմական կռիվ է անում ԼՏՊ - ն դուք էլ հրճվում եք... Դա նույն է, որ առաջի դասարանցիների վրա իր ուժը ցույց տվող շրժանավարտով հրճվեք...

ԼՏՊի ուժը նույնիսկ չպատեց 1991-ին դեբատբերի գար...

----------


## Վիշապ

Voter–ին։
10 տարվա լռությունը շատ պարզ մեկնաբանություն ունի, ցանկացած ակտիվություն այս 10 տարվա մեջ վաղաժամ կլիներ այն առումով, որ քաղաքագետը գիտակցել է, որ չի ընդունվելու ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները հիշող ժողովրդի կողմից՝ քանի այդ նույն ժողովուրդը իր կաշվի վրա չի զգացել ավելի վատ իրավիճակը, այն է՝ լույս ու պայծառ փողոցներում արհամարված ու ոտքի տակ տված ցուրտ ու մութ հոգիներ ու անձեր։ 
Մեր նորաստեղծ պետության դեռ երեխա ժողովուրդը այդպիսին է, մրսելու ու սոված լինելու համար առաջին հերթին մեղադրում է առաջնորդին՝ առանց ստեղծված իրավիճակը գնահատելու։ Մեզ դեռ երկար տարիներ են հարկավոր հասկանալու թե ինչ բան է պետությունը, և ինչ բան է պետական մտածելակերպը։
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր ասած անձուրաց հայրենասերին, ապա դա ինձ «Դանկոյի սիրտը»–ն է հիշեցնում։ Կարծում եմ անցել է հերոսության, իդեալիզմի ու ինչու չէ, նաև սենտիմետնալիզմի դարաշրջանը, պարտվելով պրագմատիզմի ու տրամաբանության դարաշրջանին։ Չկան անձուրաց քաղաքագետներ, մեր սիրելի անձուրաց շատ հերոսներ հիմա փողոցներում մուրում են անհույս, իսկ այժմ ոչ մի բուդդիստական մաքուր հոգի ունեցողի 1000 տարի չի հետաքրքրի տարածքներ, հայրենիք, ազգ, փառք ու պատիվ հասկացությունները, բայց անշուշտ գրավիչ կլինի հավասարակշռություն հասկացությունը, որովհետև ինֆորմացված մարդու համար շատ գաղափարներ արդեն կեղծ են թվում, քանզի դրանց ետևում էլի մարդկային ցածրամակարդակ շահն է նստած։ 
Իսկ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ունի ամբիցիաներ, ոչ ավել ոչ էլ պակաս մյուս վեր–վերի թռնողներից, և դա ոչինչ չի ասում։ Նա կարողանու՞մ է իր շուրջը հավագել՝ կարողանում է, կարո՞ղ է ցնցում առաջացնել՝ կարող է։ ՎԵՐՋ, այլևս զարկ չտանք սենտիմենտալիզմին ու վեհ ու պայծառ գաղափարախոսություններին, ժողովրդին հիմա պետք է ցնցում՝ այս հիմար ու նեխած համակարգով ապրելուն վերջ տալու ու ուղեղները աշխատեցնելու։ Իսկ այս մարդը պատրաստ է և կարող է։ Մյուսները իմ խորին համոզմամբ ՉԵՆ ԿԱՐՈՂ։  Իսկ մնացածը էլի մեր բոլորիս ձեռքին է, մենք Դանկոյի բոցկլտացող սիրտը ճխլող ու առաջ անցնող ժողովուրդն ենք։ 
Ունենք միակ առողջ տրամաբանող քաղաքագետ՝ իր լիքը թերություններով ու լիքը առավելություններով, և ունենք իրենց «մտածող» հռչակած դիլետանտ մարդուկներ ու ժողովուրդ՝ արդեն անգրագիտության ու դիլետանտիզմի վերին աստիճանին հասած։
Ասածներս խնդրում եմ չմասնավորեցնել, ոչ ոքի չեմ վիրավորում, ոչ ոքի չեմ մեղադրում, ասում եմ իմ գուցե շատ սուբյեկտիվ, գուցե հոռետեսական կամ գուցե իրատեսական խեղճ կարծիքը։ 
Ուրեմն փորձենք փոխել այս իրավիճակը, քանզի գործիքը պատրաստ է, և ոչ թե Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սիրած խոսքերով «կապրենք, կտեսնեք» ու հույսով սպասենք թե ռոմանտիկ մեկը կգա ու կշտկի ամեն ինչ։ :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Voter–ին։
> 10 տարվա լռությունը շատ պարզ մեկնաբանություն ունի, ցանկացած ակտիվություն այս 10 տարվա մեջ վաղաժամ կլիներ այն առումով, որ քաղաքագետը գիտակցել է, որ չի ընդունվելու ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները հիշող ժողովրդի կողմից՝ քանի այդ նույն ժողովուրդը իր կաշվի վրա չի զգացել ավելի վատ իրավիճակը, այն է՝ լույս ու պայծառ փողոցներում արհամարված ու ոտքի տակ տված ցուրտ ու մութ հոգիներ ու անձեր...


Դե ինչ, ավելորդ հաստատվում իմ պնդումների, որ ԼՏՊ–ն և նրա կողմնակիցները, թքաց ունեն ժողովրդի վրա, իրենք իրենց ճիշտն են ուզում ապացուցեն, ժողովրդի ինքնավնասարարության սկզբունքով։
Միայն անհասկանալի է, ինչպես կարելի է նման մարդկանց վստահել անգիտակից երեխայի մտածողությամբ ու ազատությունը չգիտակցողների դաստիարակությունը, եթե նրանք դաստիարակում են թողնելով, որ մտնեն բոլորը մարտկոցի մեջ հոսանքահարվեն իմանան էտ ինչա, փոխանակ մարտկոցը վնասազերծեն ու դարձնեն անհնար, որ երեխան հոսանքահարվի...

Հպարտ ինքնասիրահարված սիրամարգ է եղել ԼՏՊն այդպիսին էլ մնում է ու կմնա, ոչինչ նրանից սպասել պետք չէ, եթե նույնիսկ իր համակիրները նրանից ոչինչ բացի նրա ԱՆՁԻՑ չեն սպասում...

----------


## Che_Guevara

Voter, ես քո գրածները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, քանի որ շատ ես երկարացնում: Անընդհատ նույն մտքերն ես կրկնում, ու խորհուրդ կտամ ասածտ կարճ կապես, որ ձանձրալի չդառնաս: 




> Հարցը նրանում է, որ Չե Գե–ն միամիտ պնդումներ է անում, թե Մանուկյանը չի ուզում Նախագահ դառնա, քանի որ նախագահի պաշտոնը չի ուզում, որ լինի ու ես էլ ինձ էտ միամիտ պեչենու բախչեքը քցեցի ու հար դրեցի, բա ինչի է նա քարոզում ԼՏՊ-ին նախագահ դարձնելը, երբ այդ նույն հարցադրմամբ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ ընդհամենը փ տարով անցումային նախագահ է ուզում լինի...


Չգիտեմ, թե դու քեզ ինչ բաղչեքն ես գցել, բայց մի բան գիտեմ, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են, թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, նույնիսկ ամենահամարձակ երազներում մտածում է, որ ինքը նախագահ է դառնալու, ապա նա չափազանց մեծ հույսեր է կապում Վ.Մանուկյանի հետ: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ Վ. Մանուկյանը ոչ մի շանս չունի:

Կարող եք նայել բավականին իշխանամետ կայքի անցկացրած հարցումը`
http://www.persons.am/president2008/index.php

Այստեղ ստացվում է, որ Վ.Մանուկյանի` նախագահ դառնալու հույս ունեցողները ավելի մեծ հույսեր է կապում նրա հետ, քան հենց ինքը: 

ՄԻ անեկդոտ հիշեղի, բայց խնդրում եմ չանձնականացնեք: Ուղակի շատ տեղին է:


Եզդին Սևանի "տռասին" կանգնած, իր ոչխարներն է ծախում, ու հանկարծ մի հատ սեվ Բրաբուս ա կանգնում, մեջից իջնում են 3 կերած-խմած մարդիկ: 
Մարդկանցից մեկը հարցնում է "Ոչխարներտ ինչ արժեն?" Եզդին, որոշում է պահը բաց չթողնել, ասում է " 5000 դոլլար": Ոչխարները ծիծաղից մեռնում են:  :Smile: 

Ասածս այն է, որ պետք չէ ինչ որ մեկի հետ կապել ավելի մեծ հույսեր, քան ինքն իր հետ է կապում:

----------


## dvgray

> արժեքավոր գաղափար կրողներից լիներ կամ գոնե ինքնը մի արժեքավոր գաղափար ունենար, հոշոտեին, չհոշոտեին, այդ գաղափարը կապրեր


Իսկ ով է քեզ ասու՞մ, որ իր գաղափարները չեն ապրում  :Smile: :
Միայն սեփական անձով մի դատիր  :Wink: :
Այս գաղափարները այնքան հզոր են ու կենսունակ, որ ամբողջ Հայաստանի մնացած, անգաղափար դաշտը վախից միավորվել է իր դեմ:



> ու դրա դեմ պայքարը անհնրա կլիներ,


Հավատում ես, թէ չէ, բայց այդպես էլ կա   :Wink: : Դրա համր էլ  կենաց-մահու պատերազմի են դուրս եկել բոլոր քաղաքական կոմֆորմիստները ու կերակրատաշտից սնվողները:



> ինչպես 60ականներին Հայաստանի անկախության համար պայքարող Զատիկյանին որպես տեռորիստ էլ ներկայացրին, մեկ է դրանից նրա արածը մարդկանց համար մնաց արժեք ու հնրավարորության դեպքում ծլեց ու մեծացավ,,,


Երբ որ Զատիկյանը մեղադրվեց մետրոյում տեռորիստական ակտ կատարելու մեջ, Սովետական Հայաստանի գերակշիռ մասը նրան հայոյում էր մարդասպանության համար: Սկսած պարտիական ժողովրենից մինչև քաղքենիական խոհանոցներ:
Պատմությունը գունազարդել պահի տակ ցանկալի գույներով լավ բան չէ  :Smile: :




> Շատ անարժեք ու մարն անձնավորություն է


Մարդուն արժեքավորել, այն էլ այսպիսի էպիտետներով, առնվազն կարող է նրանից շատ ավելի արժեքավոր մարդը: Դրա համար բարի եղիր նախքան այսպես որակավորելը պատմել թե ո՞վ ես դու, ի՞նչ համամարդկային կամ համաազգային կամ թեկուզ համաթաղային արժեք ես ներկայացնում դու ինք:
Հակառակ դեպքում դու ուղղակի "Ակումբ"-ում բարձրաձայն հայոյում ես :

Հ.Գ. Տարիքով մարդ ես երևում: Լավ կլինի գոնե հարգես մարդու անուն ունենալու իրավունքը ու հրապարակային խոսքիտ ժամանակ օգտագործես մարդուն տրված անունը և ազգանունը:  "Ակումբ"-ը սեփական խոհանոց կամ վստեչի վետերոկը չի:

----------


## voter

> Voter, ես քո գրածները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, քանի որ շատ ես երկարացնում: Անընդհատ նույն մտքերն ես կրկնում, ու խորհուրդ կտամ ասածտ կարճ կապես, որ ձանձրալի չդառնաս: 
> 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, թե դու քեզ ինչ բաղչեքն ես գցել, բայց մի բան գիտեմ, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են, թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, նույնիսկ ամենահամարձակ երազներում մտածում է, որ ինքը նախագահ է դառնալու, ապա նա չափազանց մեծ հույսեր է կապում Վ.Մանուկյանի հետ: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ Վ. Մանուկյանը ոչ մի շանս չունի:
> 
> Կարող եք նայել բավականին իշխանամետ կայքի անցկացրած հարցումը`
> http://www.persons.am/president2008/index.php
> 
> ...


Կարճ կապում եմ, սրամտություններ ես անում, թե դու դա չես ասել, ասածդ «Մանուկյանը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնա ինչու էք զոռով էդ մարդուց նախագահ սարքում» :Cool: 

Իսկ պերսօնս.ամ տխմար կաքը որպես հիմք էս բերում, որտեղ Մանուկանին նպատակադրված քանի ամիս է չեր դնում այդ մարդը քվեարկության ցուցակներում ու համարում ես դա ՀԱՍՏԱՏ բան իսկ այստեղի քվեարկությունը հիմք չես ահամարում, որ Միակ պայքարը հիմա Մանուկյան Տեր Պետրոսյան դաշտում է գնում, մնացացը ՊԱՄԵԽԱՆԵՐ են...

Սպասենք տենանք ԼՏՊն կբարեհաճի մարդկանց հարցերին ազնվորեն պատասխանել, ոնց Մանուկանը արեց ու անելու է, թե մենակ միտինգ է անելու, որ ոչ մեկ բացի իրանից վարիանտ չունենա խոսա...

Չի ստացվում կարճ կապել, ախր այնքան միամիտ բաներ միանգամից, որ ասում ես ստիպված ամեն մեկին ուզում եմ անդրադառնամ, օրինակ Մանուկյանը ինք իրա հետ կամ մարդիկ իրա հետ նախագահի պաշտոն չեն կապում ՀԱ ասում եմ չե ՀԱ ՉԵՆՔ ուզում, որ նա նախագահ դառնա, մեր ուզածը ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ չպիտի լինի,տենանք դրանից հետո ԼՏՊն, բարբուսավարները, կամ ՍԵՐԺանտները ինչ են դառնալու առանց պապայի։
Մանուկյանը գալիս է, ձեզ այդ կայֆից զրկելու, էլ կայֆավատ, Լևեն նախագահ, ՍԵՐԺին ապագա չի ստացվի գոռալ, պիտի մզմզ ամեն շրջանում մարդկանց համոզել, իր աջակիցներին ընտրել ու գործ անելէ պետք լինելու...

Եթե դա չի հասկացվում, դրանից էլ հա պիտի կրկնել, որ տեղ հասնի...

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ով է քեզ ասու՞մ, որ իր գաղափարները չեն ապրում :
> Միայն սեփական անձով մի դատիր :
> Այս գաղափարները այնքան հզոր են ու կենսունակ, որ ամբողջ Հայաստանի մնացած, անգաղափար դաշտը վախից միավորվել է իր դեմ:
> 
> Հավատում ես, թէ չէ, բայց այդպես էլ կա  : Դրա համր էլ  կենաց-մահու պատերազմի են դուրս եկել բոլոր քաղաքական կոմֆորմիստները ու կերակրատաշտից սնվողները:
> 
> Երբ որ Զատիկյանը մեղադրվեց մետրոյում տեռորիստական ակտ կատարելու մեջ, Սովետական Հայաստանի գերակշիռ մասը նրան հայոյում էր մարդասպանության համար: Սկսած պարտիական ժողովրենից մինչև քաղքենիական խոհանոցներ:
> Պատմությունը գունազարդել պահի տակ ցանկալի գույներով լավ բան չէ :
> 
> ...


Հերթական անգամ խոսում խոսում,բան չեն ասում ինչպես բոլոր Լևոնի աջակիցները։

Մի հատ ասեք տեսնենք ինչ գաղափար է, որ սախ նախանձից մեռնում են, արդեն երրորդ անգամ է խոսում խոսում է ԼՏՊն բան չի ասում, թէ ինչ է ուզում անել։

Մենակ ՍԵՐԺի դեմ իր ԱՆՁՈՎ գնալը գաղափար է ՞ այդ դեպքում նախանձելու ու առավել ևս քննադատելու բան էլ չկա, ախմախ մարդ է ստացվում, որ իրեն Քսան տարի էր պետք, որ նման ճխճիմ կարիերիստի, ոնց ՍԵՐԺն է հախից գալու անհրաժեըտության գաղափարի հանգի ԼՏՊն...

Զատիկյանի օրինակը, բոլորովին չհասկացար... Այնտեղ գաղափար կար, ԼՏՊն հիմա բացի իր անձից, ոչինչ առավել ևս գաղափար չունի, հա վայ մոռացա «Լեգիտիմ Նախագահ» – գաղափարա կորչում, վայ ինչ գաղափա՛՛՛՛ր....

Իսկ արժեքների մասին – ես իմ թեկնածությունը չեմ դրել ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ այն է ԳՆԱՀԱՏՄԱՆ, իսկ ԼՏՊն դրել է, ուրեմ ես ու բոլոր մյուսները իրավունք ունեն նրան գնահատելու – թե ԼՏՊին առանց գնահատելու 1991ի ընտրությունների նման նորից պակ աչքերով ու ականջներով պիտի ընտրեք։

Հա սիտելիս մեծացել եմ, աչքերս բացվել են, երկու անգամ ԼՏՊեմ ընտրել էլ չեմ ուզում, հոգնել եմ հիասթափվելուց, թույլ եմ տալիս հիմա էլ դուք հիասթափվեք ես կընտրեմ գաղափարը, որը եթե հիմա չկարողանան անել, ինքնին գաղափարին դրանից ԲԱՆ չիլինի, իսկ եթե ԼՏՊին հիմա չնտրեն նրանից ոչինչ չի մնա, ինխես Գորբաչովից Ռուսաստանում ԻԶ ու ԹՈԶ էլ չկա, չնակաց միջազգայնորեն հարգված, նոբելյան մրցանակակիր մարդ է...

----------


## P.S.

Թույլ տվեք միանալ զրույցին պարոնայք շատ կարճ դիտարկումով։ 
Նախ ասեմ, որ եթե այս կիրակի նախագահի ընտրությունը լիներ, ապա ես ինքս կդժվարանայի ընտրություն կատարել։ Կա արժանի երեք թեկնածու՝ Մանուկյան, Սարգսյան և Տեր–Պետրոսյան։ Մյուսներին չեմ համարում այդպիսին, սակայն դա ճաշակի հարց է, այնպես որ Բաղդասարյանի կամ Գեղամյանի կողմնակիցները հուսով եմ չեն վիրավորվի։ 

Հիմա Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մասին, քանի որ այս թեման է նրան է նվիրված։ Եթե շատ «տրեզվիյ» մոտենանք նրա վերջին ելույթին, ապա ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ նա ժողովրդին ներկայացրեց երկու նախընտրական առաջարկ
ա. վերադարձնել Էյրբաս օդանավը
բ. ձերբակալել Էրեբունու համայնքապետ Մհերին։

Ելույթի մեծ մասը նվիրված էր սեփական դիտարկումներին, արդարացումներին և պիտակավորումներին։ Թաթար–մոնղոլական ցեղախմբի առաջնորդների հետ Քոչարյանի և Սարգսյանի համեմատությունը ուղղակի աններելի էր։ Դա կարելի էր անել մասնավոր զրույցներում, հոդվածով, բայց ոչ ժողովրդի առաջ։ Լևոնը փոխվել է, և փոխվել է դեպի վատը։ Նրա մոտ կա ավելորդ զգացմունքայնություն և ասբոլյուտիզմ, որը նրան հատուկ չէր։ Հետո՝ իր ելույթներով ցանկանում է խոսել ամեն ինչի մասին, ինչի մասին լռել էր տասը տարի։ Չի կարող այդպես լինել։ Հետո՝ դրա ժամանակն էլ կգա։ 

Բացի այդ, նա փորձում է ԱՐԴԱՐԱՆԱԼ։ Բոլոր միջնորդների և հակամարտությունների կարգավորմամբ զբաղվող մասնագետների մոտ կա ոսկե կանոն՝ անհնար է վիճել անցյալի շուրջ։ միևնույն է այն տարբեր է լինելու։ Տարբեր է ներկայացվելու։ Փոխարենն Լևոնը լռում է իր անելիքի և մեզ սպասվող ապագայի մասին։ Ինչպես ժամանակին լռում էր Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը։ Մինչդեռ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին արդեն հմտացել է ընտրություններում, նա սպասում է գործնական արդյունքների խոստման, որը նախագահի թեկնածուն կարող է և պարտավոր է անել։

Ի՞նչ ունենք այսօր։ Լևոնը ուղղակի հաստատում է, որ իր ընտրությունից հետո փոխվել է արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսը, փոխվել է երկրի էլիտան, սկսվելու են ձերբակալություններ։ Դա ինձ անհանգստացնում է։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև, որ նա առայժմ չի ներկայացրել իր թիմը, իր կառավարությունը, ով է լինելու իր վարչապետը։ Դա ինձ անհանգստացնում է, որովհետև ես վստահ չեմ, թե ինչ կլինի այն պրոֆեսիոնալ դիվանագետների հետ, որոնք այսքան տարի աշխատել են։ Նրանցից ոմանք փայլուն մասնագետներ են։ Ես անհանգստացած եմ, որ ռևանշիզմը կբերի վկուհկների որսի։ 

Իսկ ամենավատը՝ Լևոնի թիմը տրամադրված է ոչ թե մարտական, այլ թշնամական։ Այսօր արդեն խոսում են հնարավոր բախումների մասին։ Ու ես անհանգստացած եմ, որ նրանք կարող են իրենց հետևից տանել մարդկանց, որոնց հետո նետելու են, ու առանց վարանման, տանկերի ու սպեցնազի բերանը։ 

Քաղաքական պայքարի կանոնները, անգամ ժողովրդավարությունից հեռու Հայաստանի նման երկրում, պետք է պահպանվեն։ Իսկ ինչ է  անում Լևոնի թիմը՝ սկսել է կոմպրոմատների պատերազմը...օրինակ, որ Սերժի գլխին Սամոն Բաբայան բորշչ է լցրել։ Անտագոնիզմը շատ վտանգավոր է, Լևոնն իր ելույթներով հարուցել է ընդամենը անտեղի, դատարկ և մեզ բոլորիս ճամբարների բաժանող մարդկանց, ովքեր օրեր ու ժամեր են ծախսում անցյալի մասին վեճերով։ Թողեք պատմությունը պատմաբաններին, մեր գերխնդիրն է՝ բարելավել ներկան ու ունենալ արժանավայել ապագա։ 

Հ.Գ. Անցյալի սխալներից դասելու քաղելու մասին հակափաստարկը խնդրում եմ մի բերեք։ Դա էս դեպքը չի։

----------


## voter

> ......
> Քաղաքական պայքարի կանոնները, անգամ ժողովրդավարությունից հեռու Հայաստանի նման երկրում, պետք է պահպանվեն։ Իսկ ինչ է  անում Լևոնի թիմը՝ սկսել է կոմպրոմատների պատերազմը...օրինակ, որ Սերժի գլխին Սամոն Բաբայան բորշչ է լցրել։ Անտագոնիզմը շատ վտանգավոր է, Լևոնն իր ելույթներով հարուցել է ընդամենը անտեղի, դատարկ և մեզ բոլորիս ճամբարների բաժանող մարդկանց, ովքեր օրեր ու ժամեր են ծախսում անցյալի մասին վեճերով։ Թողեք պատմությունը պատմաբաններին, մեր գերխնդիրն է՝ բարելավել ներկան ու ունենալ արժանավայել ապագա։ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Անցյալի սխալներից դասելու քաղելու մասին հակափաստարկը խնդրում եմ մի բերեք։ Դա էս դեպքը չի։


Որոշ մարդկանց կողմից, անցյալը օգտագործել ապագաին տիրելու համար – դա պիտի ԼՏՊն բացառի բացահայտելով այդ անցյալը, բայց իհարկե դա կլինի նաև հարված ինք իրեն, խիստ մեծ բերշեր է նա եփել այդ նույնդ մարդկանց հետ, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ԼՏՊն ոչինչ չի ասել ու չի ասելու ինչքան էլ, որ հուսանք...

Ապագայի վերաբերյալ էլ տպավորիչ գաղափար նա չի կերտի, եթե տաս տարին նրան բավական չի եղել, հիմա հաստատ բան չի հորինի...

Միքիչ տարօրինակ  է հնչում թուրքական բանաձևով շարժվելը – պատմությունը պատմաբաններին, ինչքան էլ, որ ապագային նայենք, կամ պետք է բոլոին համաներում հայտարարենք ու սկսենք ամեն ինչ նորից կամ պետ է կարողանալ մարդկանց ցույց տալ, թե ով ով է, հերթական անգամ սխալ ընտրությունից խուսափելու համար։

Համաներման ու քաղաքական դաշտի նոր ստեղծման, զրօից, ՍԵՐԺանտները չեն գնա, նրանք նման ասպարեզում շանս չեն ունենա քաղաքական դաշտում որևէ ազդեցության։

Նոր քաղաքական դաշտը կլինի, եթե ԼՏՊն ու Մանուկյանը, Դաշնակները ու Հնչակները և նույնիսկ Բաղդասարյանները, առանձին նոր պայքար սկսեն, բոլորը բոլորի հետ, առանց աթոռակռվի – այսինքն ժողովրդին արդեն թույլ տան պառլամենտական իրական ընտրությունների համը։ Բոլորը տրամադրվեն, որ նախագահական ընտերությունները հնարավորություն են քաղաքական կյանքը աշխուժացնելու։ Այդ խաղի մեջ ՍԵՐԺանտները ակտիվ ԼՌՈՂՆԵՐ կլինեն – ինչը ցույց է տալիս համարյա բոլոր քննարկումները տարբեր ֆորումներում, նրան միայն լռում են ու առավելագույնս մեկ մեկ ինչ որ ճղճիմ կոչեր են անում իրենց թեկնածուին ընտրելու, բայց որևէ կոնկրետ պատճառ, ինչու համար պետք է դա անել – ՉԿԱ...

Նման տարբերակի պայքարի դեպքում ինչքան էլ ՍԵՐԺանտները ընտրությունները կեղծեն ինչ թվեր էլ նկարեն, ժողովուրդը կհասկանա որտեղ է քաղաքականությունը տեղի ունենում, իսկ որտեղ կոշկակարները ընդհամենը բուդկա դնելու տեղի համար ռազբիրատ են անում...

Զարմանալի, թող չհնչի, բայց պետք չի միանալ հանուն Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին քցելու, տենց մարդիկ էլ են լինում, երեխայա մածունա ուտում, չի խանգարում։ 

Պետք է  միանալ գաղափարների շուրջ ստեղծելով համապատասխան քաղաքական դաշտ, ուղղություններ։ Իսկ դե յուրե հաստատելը, որ այդ ամենը արդեն կայացած պառլամենտական պետության համակարգ է, կմնա ժամանակին։

Հիշեք ինչպես սովետական Հայաստանի տերը դարձանք, միթե դրա համար կոմկուսի առաջին քարտուղարի պաշտոնին տիրելու միջոցով, ոչ ընդհամենը ժողովուրդը կեղծ կոմունիստական ընտրությունների վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնելով, գնաց ու ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը ուրիշին է ուզում, քան իրեն սախացնում են ու թե կոմկուսի առաջի նախագահը ինչ էր բարբաջում, ոնց էր համոզում մարդկանց, որ ինքը իրանց մասին մտածում է, կարևոր չեր ոչ մեկին – նրանց գոյությունը ԶՐՕ էր.,...

ՍԵՐԺանտներին միայն հնարավոր է այդպես հանել ասպարեզից, ցույց տալ, որ ժողովուրդը քաղաքականությունը ԱՌԱՆՑ իրենց է անում...

----------


## P.S.

> Որոշ մարդկանց կողմից, անցյալը օգտագործել ապագաին տիրելու համար – դա պիտի ԼՏՊն բացառի բացահայտելով այդ անցյալը, բայց իհարկե դա կլինի նաև հարված ինք իրեն, խիստ մեծ բերշեր է նա եփել այդ նույնդ մարդկանց հետ, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ԼՏՊն ոչինչ չի ասել ու չի ասելու ինչքան էլ, որ հուսանք...
> 
> Ապագայի վերաբերյալ էլ տպավորիչ գաղափար նա չի կերտի, եթե տաս տարին նրան բավական չի եղել, հիմա հաստատ բան չի հորինի...
> 
> Միքիչ տարօրինակ  է հնչում թուրքական բանաձևով շարժվելը – պատմությունը պատմաբաններին, ինչքան էլ, որ ապագային նայենք, կամ պետք է բոլոին համաներում հայտարարենք ու սկսենք ամեն ինչ նորից կամ պետ է կարողանալ մարդկանց ցույց տալ, թե ով ով է, հերթական անգամ սխալ ընտրությունից խուսափելու համար։
> 
> Համաներման ու քաղաքական դաշտի նոր ստեղծման, զրօից, ՍԵՐԺանտները չեն գնա, նրանք նման ասպարեզում շանս չեն ունենա քաղաքական դաշտում որևէ ազդեցության։
> 
> Նոր քաղաքական դաշտը կլինի, եթե ԼՏՊն ու Մանուկյանը, Դաշնակները ու Հնչակները և նույնիսկ Բաղդասարյանները, առանձին նոր պայքար սկսեն, բոլորը բոլորի հետ, առանց աթոռակռվի – այսինքն ժողովրդին արդեն թույլ տան պառլամենտական իրական ընտրությունների համը։ Բոլորը տրամադրվեն, որ նախագահական ընտերությունները հնարավորություն են քաղաքական կյանքը աշխուժացնելու։ Այդ խաղի մեջ ՍԵՐԺանտները ակտիվ ԼՌՈՂՆԵՐ կլինեն – ինչը ցույց է տալիս համարյա բոլոր քննարկումները տարբեր ֆորումներում, նրան միայն լռում են ու առավելագույնս մեկ մեկ ինչ որ ճղճիմ կոչեր են անում իրենց թեկնածուին ընտրելու, բայց որևէ կոնկրետ պատճառ, ինչու համար պետք է դա անել – ՉԿԱ...
> ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ Ձեր հետ։ Անշուշտ պետք է առաջնորդվել նպատակներով ու գաղափարներով, ու ոչ թե անձերով։ Եվ Կոմկուսի օրինակն էլ դիպուկ է։ Բայց նույնիսկ այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ առաջնորդվել են անձերով։ Ու միշտ են առաջնորդվելու։ Այն ժամանակ նրանք ծեր, կերած–խմած կոմկուսի բիձաների փոխարեն ընտրեցին իրենց միջից, երիտասարդ ու ազնիվ մարդկանց։ Նրանք էին այդ գաղափարախոսության կրող։ Ախր չեն կարող մարդիկ ընտրել գաղափարախոսությունը։ Նրանք ընտրում են դրա կրողին։ Ո՞ւմ կարող են ընտրել այսօր։ Իմ տպավորությամբ դեռ վաղ է այդ մասին խոսել։ Դեռ արշավը չի սկսվել։ Նախընտրական ծրագրերը չեն հրապարակվել։ Երբ որ դրանք հրապարակվեն, այդ ժամանակ էլ գուցե հնարավորություն կունենանք ավելի առարկայական զրույց վարելու։ 

Ես պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ Սարգսյանին ընտրել, եթե նա կոնկրետ խոստումներ տա։ Այսօր մեր երկրի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը կոռուպցիան է։ Վերջ։ Բայց կոռուպցիան ամենալայն իմաստով։ Եթե թեկնածուներից որևէ մեկը խոստանա, որ կպայքարի կոռուպցիայի դեմ՝ ընդ որում թույլ չտալով որևէ համակարգի դրամատիկ ցնցումներ, ապա նա ամենահարմար թեկնածուն է։ Ապրենք, կտեսնենք։

Հա, ինչ վերաբերում է՝ պատմությունը պատմաբաններին։ Ես դա չեմ համարում մշտական բանաձև։ Ուղղակի ասում եմ՝ այս պահին սխալ է դրա մասին բանավիճելը։ ՈՒ հետո կա տարանջատում՝ պատմության և քրեական անցյալի միջև։ Պատմությունը՝ պատմաբանների, իսկ քրեական անցյալը՝ իրավապահների գործն է։

----------


## schuschanik

> Ես պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ Սարգսյանին ընտրել, եթե նա կոնկրետ խոստումներ տա։ Այսօր մեր երկրի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը կոռուպցիան է։ Վերջ։ Բայց կոռուպցիան ամենալայն իմաստով։ Եթե թեկնածուներից որևէ մեկը խոստանա, որ կպայքարի կոռուպցիայի դեմ՝ ընդ որում թույլ չտալով որևէ համակարգի դրամատիկ ցնցումներ, ապա նա ամենահարմար թեկնածուն է։ Ապրենք, կտեսնենք։
> 
> Հա, ինչ վերաբերում է՝ պատմությունը պատմաբաններին։ Ես դա չեմ համարում մշտական բանաձև։ Ուղղակի ասում եմ՝ այս պահին սխալ է դրա մասին բանավիճելը։ ՈՒ հետո կա տարանջատում՝ պատմության և քրեական անցյալի միջև։ Պատմությունը՝ պատմաբանների, իսկ քրեական անցյալը՝ իրավապահների գործն է։


P.S. բայց այդ կոռուպցիոն կլաններն այնքան խորն են նստած մեր հասարակության մեջ, որ վախենում եմ անգամ հնարավոր չլինի արմատախիլ անել այն:  Դրանց ծիլերը պետք է փնտրել կոմունիստական դեմագոգիայի մեջ, վերջիվերջո մեր ղեկավարների մեծ մասը այդ  կառավարման ապարատի հետնորդներ են .........    Ծայրահեղ քաղաքական զարգացումներով լի մեր Անկախության տարիները վառ ապացույց են, որ  քաղաքական գործչի համար առաջնայինը իր անձնական  շահն է ......  և ով էլ կառավարի, միևնույն է ոչինչ չի փոխվելու.......

----------


## P.S.

> P.S. բայց այդ կոռուպցիոն կլաններն այնքան խորն են նստած մեր հասարակության մեջ, որ վախենում եմ անգամ հնարավոր չլինի արմատախիլ անել այն:  Դրանց ծիլերը պետք է փնտրել կոմունիստական դեմագոգիայի մեջ, վերջիվերջո մեր ղեկավարների մեծ մասը այդ  կառավարման ապարատի հետնորդներ են .........    Ծայրահեղ քաղաքական զարգացումներով լի մեր Անկախության տարիները վառ ապացույց են, որ  քաղաքական գործչի համար առաջնայինը իր անձնական  շահն է ......  և ով էլ կառավարի, միևնույն է ոչինչ չի փոխվելու.......


Թևաթափ լինելու համար դեռ վաղ է։ Ես հավատում եմ, որ անձերը կարող են պայքարել համակարգի դեմ։ Իսկական առաջնորդ ունենալու դեպքում կարող ենք ձերբազատվել ցանկացած համակարգից։ Նույնիսկ ամենախորը արմատներով։

----------


## voter

> Թևաթափ լինելու համար դեռ վաղ է։ Ես հավատում եմ, որ անձերը կարող են պայքարել համակարգի դեմ։ Իսկական առաջնորդ ունենալու դեպքում կարող ենք ձերբազատվել ցանկացած համակարգից։ Նույնիսկ ամենախորը արմատներով։


Ցավոք Սարգսյանը ընտրել է, ոչ թէ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելը, այլ այն իրեն ծառայեցնելը։

Դրա վերաբերյան Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Հետքում տված հարցազրույցում շատ դիպուկ օրինակներ է բերել, այն տղաների մասին, որոնք 60ականի շարժումների ժամանակ որոշեցին կոմմունիստական համակարգ մտնել ու օգտագործել այդ համակարգը իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար։ Միգուցե դրա շնորհիվ Ծիծեռնակաբերդի համալիր ու պետականորեն ընդունված Եղեռնի սգի օր ունեցաք, բայց մնացած ամենը մնաց ինչպես կար ու այդ տղաների վեհ գաղափարները կներեք, ՔԱՔՄԵՋ արվեցին։

Սարգսյանին ընտելու առմով, կարող եմ առաջարկել նայել Արցախին, այնտեղ նրա վստահված անձը ինչ անի, նույնությամբ լինելու և Հայաստանում Սարգսյան Սերժ նախագահ ունենալու դեպքում։ Եթե ձեզ, "սավերշեննի սեկրետնի" նախագահ, որի արածներից ոչ մեկ բան չի իմանում, մենակ կցկտուր խոստումներ են լսվում, բավարար է, ընտրեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին։

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ Ձեր հետ։ Անշուշտ պետք է առաջնորդվել նպատակներով ու գաղափարներով, ու ոչ թե անձերով։ Եվ Կոմկուսի օրինակն էլ դիպուկ է։ Բայց նույնիսկ այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ առաջնորդվել են անձերով։ Ու միշտ են առաջնորդվելու։ Այն ժամանակ նրանք ծեր, կերած–խմած կոմկուսի բիձաների փոխարեն ընտրեցին իրենց միջից, երիտասարդ ու ազնիվ մարդկանց։ Նրանք էին այդ գաղափարախոսության կրող։ Ախր չեն կարող մարդիկ ընտրել գաղափարախոսությունը։ Նրանք ընտրում են դրա կրողին։ Ո՞ւմ կարող են ընտրել այսօր։ Իմ տպավորությամբ դեռ վաղ է այդ մասին խոսել։ Դեռ արշավը չի սկսվել։ Նախընտրական ծրագրերը չեն հրապարակվել։ Երբ որ դրանք հրապարակվեն, այդ ժամանակ էլ գուցե հնարավորություն կունենանք ավելի առարկայական զրույց վարելու։ 
> 
> Ես պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ Սարգսյանին ընտրել, եթե նա կոնկրետ խոստումներ տա։ Այսօր մեր երկրի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը կոռուպցիան է։ Վերջ։ Բայց կոռուպցիան ամենալայն իմաստով։ Եթե թեկնածուներից որևէ մեկը խոստանա, որ կպայքարի կոռուպցիայի դեմ՝ ընդ որում թույլ չտալով որևէ համակարգի դրամատիկ ցնցումներ, ապա նա ամենահարմար թեկնածուն է։ Ապրենք, կտեսնենք։
> 
> Հա, ինչ վերաբերում է՝ պատմությունը պատմաբաններին։ Ես դա չեմ համարում մշտական բանաձև։ Ուղղակի ասում եմ՝ այս պահին սխալ է դրա մասին բանավիճելը։ ՈՒ հետո կա տարանջատում՝ պատմության և քրեական անցյալի միջև։ Պատմությունը՝ պատմաբանների, իսկ քրեական անցյալը՝ իրավապահների գործն է։


Այ երբ անձի պաշտանմունքով ապրած ու ղեկավարվող սերունդը, ար ոչ միայն սովետ երկրներում ամբողջ աշխարհում է տիրում, անցնի պատմության գիրկը, հինգ–տաս տարի հետո կընտրվի միայն գաղափարը, ինչպես հիմա բորսայում հատուկենտ մարդիկ են նայում, թե գլխավոր դիրեկտորը կամ մենեջերը ձեռնարկության ով է, որ որոշեն գնեն այդ ձեռնարկության բաժնետոմսերը, որպես ապագա ունեցող։

Առաջ կարևոր էր, որ դա Ռոկֆելլերն է, Մորգանն է ու ինչ գործ էլ անի նրան վստահվածը չի կորի, հիմա ճնշոխ մեծամասնությունը ներդրում է անում ՆՊԱՏԱԿԻ, ԲՆԱԳԱՎԱՌԻ այն է գաղափարի համար։

Ես օրինակ մեկ երրորդ իմ ունեցվածքի կվստահեի Մանուկյանին, մեկ երրորդը Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանին, իսկ մնացածը հավասարաբար կբաշխեի բոլոր մնացած ԼՏՊ, Սարգսյան, Բաղդասարյանների գործունեուփյան վրա, ինչը հաստատ ամեն տարի առնըվազն եթե մի տեղ կորուսնտեր լինեին մյուս տեղում կկոմպենսացվեր ու միշտ կմնայի շահութով։

Վստահել ամեն ինչ մեկին ամենամեծ ախմախությունն է, որ ոչ միայն գործարարները, ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ իր ունեցվածքի հետ չի անում, ինչու են ձգտում համոզել մարդկանց, որ մեկին պետք է վստահել ուրիշ հարց է։

Հայրենիքը դա այն ունեցվածք է, որ պետք է կարողնալ հենց որպես սեփական գրպանի փող բաշխել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ցավոք Սարգսյանը ընտրել է, ոչ թէ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելը, այլ այն իրեն ծառայեցնելը։
> 
> Դրա վերաբերյան Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Հետքում տված հարցազրույցում շատ դիպուկ օրինակներ է բերել, այն տղաների մասին, որոնք 60ականի շարժումների ժամանակ որոշեցին կոմմունիստական համակարգ մտնել ու օգտագործել այդ համակարգը իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար։ Միգուցե դրա շնորհիվ Ծիծեռնակաբերդի համալիր ու պետականորեն ընդունված Եղեռնի սգի օր ունեցաք, բայց մնացած ամենը մնաց ինչպես կար ու այդ տղաների վեհ գաղափարները կներեք, ՔԱՔՄԵՋ արվեցին։
> 
> Սարգսյանին ընտելու առմով, կարող եմ առաջարկել նայել Արցախին, այնտեղ նրա վստահված անձը ինչ անի, նույնությամբ լինելու և Հայաստանում Սարգսյան Սերժ նախագահ ունենալու դեպքում։ Եթե ձեզ, "սավերշեննի սեկրետնի" նախագահ, որի արածներից ոչ մեկ բան չի իմանում, մենակ կցկտուր խոստումներ են լսվում, բավարար է, ընտրեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին։
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> 
> Այ երբ անձի պաշտանմունքով ապրած ու ղեկավարվող սերունդը, ար ոչ միայն սովետ երկրներում ամբողջ աշխարհում է տիրում, անցնի պատմության գիրկը, հինգ–տաս տարի հետո կընտրվի միայն գաղափարը, ինչպես հիմա բորսայում հատուկենտ մարդիկ են նայում, թե գլխավոր դիրեկտորը կամ մենեջերը ձեռնարկության ով է, որ որոշեն գնեն այդ ձեռնարկության բաժնետոմսերը, որպես ապագա ունեցող։
> ...


Նման է թե ձեր սիրեցյալ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր պայծառ ծրագրերը թողած Հայլուր–մայլուրներով սկսել է լեզվակռվապայքար մղել ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ՝ «թող ինձ չխփեն, ես չեմ խփի», «թե ով ինձ կխփի, կամ չի խփի իր գործն է» թաղի մակարդակի «ռազբորկաներով»։
Եվ իշխանության ծառայամիտ հեռուստատեսությունները սիրով ներկայացնում են այս մարդու խելոք ու պայծառ դեմքով «իմաստուն դատողությունները»։ Ինձ համար այս մարդը արդեն Արտաշես Գեղամյանից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում։ Խոսքով ուրիշ, գործով ուրիշ։ «Այս իշխանություններից պետք է ազատվել» նրա խոսքերը դատարկություն են, փուչիկ, զրո  :Bad:

----------


## Արամ

Կներեք ո խառնվում եմ ձեր խոսակցուցյան մեջ, բայց ես վապշե քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում ու ուզում եմ իմանամ Ետ Լևոն տեր Պետրոսյանը, ովա? Ինչա արել?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներեք ո խառնվում եմ ձեր խոսակցուցյան մեջ, բայց ես վապշե քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում ու ուզում եմ իմանամ Ետ Լևոն տեր Պետրոսյանը, ովա? Ինչա արել?


Հե՛չ, ոչ ասֆալտ գիտի անել, ու ոչ էլ առհասարակ շինարարություն, նույնիսկ կարմիր ժապավեն կտրել չգիտի :Secret:

----------


## Արամ

> Հե՛չ, ոչ ասֆալտ գիտի անել, ու ոչ էլ առհասարակ շինարարություն, նույնիսկ կարմիր ժապավեն կտրել չգիտի


Իսկ ինքը իրա նախագահության շրջանում ինչ վատ բաներա արել? :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Զզվում եմ քաղաքականությունից :Bad:

----------


## Armeno

Որ մի երկու տարի շուտ ծնված լինեիր, եդ հարցը չէիր տա, սաղ երկիրը կերավ, ոսկորներն էլ սկի չթողեց,Ատոմակայանը մթոմ փակեց, բայց սաղ էլեկտրաենէրգիան ծախում էր, ու ըլի լիքը վատ բաներ(չես լսել իրա մականունը ՝ Լևոն Լուսամարիչ)

----------


## voter

> Նման է թե ձեր սիրեցյալ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր պայծառ ծրագրերը թողած Հայլուր–մայլուրներով սկսել է լեզվակռվապայքար մղել ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ՝ «թող ինձ չխփեն, ես չեմ խփի», «թե ով ինձ կխփի, կամ չի խփի իր գործն է» թաղի մակարդակի «ռազբորկաներով»։
> Եվ իշխանության ծառայամիտ հեռուստատեսությունները սիրով ներկայացնում են այս մարդու խելոք ու պայծառ դեմքով «իմաստուն դատողությունները»։ Ինձ համար այս մարդը արդեն Արտաշես Գեղամյանից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում։ Խոսքով ուրիշ, գործով ուրիշ։ «Այս իշխանություններից պետք է ազատվել» նրա խոսքերը դատարկություն են, փուչիկ, զրո


Եթե քեզ հետ խառը կռիվ են սկսում, ԲԱԼԵՏ պարելը ոչինչ չի տա...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որ մի երկու տարի շուտ ծնված լինեիր, եդ հարցը չէիր տա, սաղ երկիրը կերավ, ոսկորներն էլ սկի չթողեց,Ատոմակայանը մթոմ փակեց, բայց սաղ էլեկտրաենէրգիան ծախում էր, ու ըլի լիքը վատ բաներ(չես լսել իրա մականունը ՝ Լևոն Լուսամարիչ)


Սկզբում գրածդ կարդալուց զարմացա, բայց տարիքդ տեսնելով չեմ մեկնաբանի:

----------


## voter

> Եթե քեզ հետ խառը կռիվ են սկսում, ԲԱԼԵՏ պարելը ոչինչ չի տա...


Ի դեպ Մանուկյանը միեևնույնն է գիտակից քաղաքական գործչին հատուկ առաջարկել է "բալետ"–ով վերջացնել, այդ Վանիկ Սմբատիչյան բերան ջարդոցին կարդացեք այստեղ http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/33861/view.
Բայց երևում է ԼՏՊն ինչպես Վանոի մոտ պրեզիդենտ էր աշխատում հիմա էլ ընդդիմության պաշտոն է ստացել ու պիտի արդարացնի ...

----------


## Ancord

> Նման է թե ձեր սիրեցյալ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր պայծառ ծրագրերը թողած Հայլուր–մայլուրներով սկսել է լեզվակռվապայքար մղել ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ՝ «թող ինձ չխփեն, ես չեմ խփի», «թե ով ինձ կխփի, կամ չի խփի իր գործն է» թաղի մակարդակի «ռազբորկաներով»։
> Եվ իշխանության ծառայամիտ հեռուստատեսությունները սիրով ներկայացնում են այս մարդու խելոք ու պայծառ դեմքով «իմաստուն դատողությունները»։ Ինձ համար այս մարդը արդեն Արտաշես Գեղամյանից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում։ Խոսքով ուրիշ, գործով ուրիշ։ «Այս իշխանություններից պետք է ազատվել» նրա խոսքերը դատարկություն են, փուչիկ, զրո


Գիտես ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի: ինչպես 90ականներին էին գործում Լևոնն ու իր թիմը, հիմա էլ նույն ոգով շարունակում են: Հիմա էլ մեղադրում են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին տեռորիզմի մեջ, նա էլ պիտի ձայն ծպտուն չհանի փաստորոն, որ իրա մասին ինչ ստեր ասես որ չեն գրում: Ես ավելին ասեմ, հիմա քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Լևոնին իշխանություններն են մեջտեղ բերել, շատ հեշտ խոցելի հակառակորդ է, դրան էլ գումարած ընդդիմությանն է հա խփում, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, էլ իշխանությունները բան չունեն անելու, Լևոնն իրանց տեղը իշխանությունների գործն անում է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիտես ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի: ինչպես 90ականներին էին գործում Լևոնն ու իր թիմը, հիմա էլ նույն ոգով շարունակում են: Հիմա էլ մեղադրում են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին տեռորիզմի մեջ, նա էլ պիտի ձայն ծպտուն չհանի փաստորոն, որ իրա մասին ինչ ստեր ասես որ չեն գրում: Ես ավելին ասեմ, հիմա քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Լևոնին իշխանություններն են մեջտեղ բերել, շատ հեշտ խոցելի հակառակորդ է, դրան էլ գումարած ընդդիմությանն է հա խփում, մասնավորապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, էլ իշխանությունները բան չունեն անելու, Լևոնն իրանց տեղը իշխանությունների գործն անում է:


Գիտես ինչ, 90–ականների ոգին ոգի էր, էդ ոգով գոյատևեցինք ու դիմացանք հասանք էս օրվան ոչ թե ներկայիս տզրուկներին ծառայելու համար, այլ ազատ իրավական զարգացող պետություն դառնալու համար։ Ու հիմա գրողի ծոցը թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ով է խփում, կամ նա ում է խփում, գոյություն ունի հիմնախնդիր՝ այս մեղմ ասած հիմար վարչաձևին վերջ տալու, իսկ նա բարոյախոսում է, ու ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում նրա ներկայիս գործունեության մեջ։
Ինչ վերաբերում է թե Լևոնին իշխանություններն են բերել, չգիտեմ ծիծաղեմ թե լաց լինեմ։ Ախր սիրելիս, նրան իշխանությունները բերել են, որ ինձ ու քեզ ի՞նչ համոզեն, որ տեսեք սա մթի ու ցրտի ղեկավարն է, մենք էլ դրսից հատուկ «ՕՍՌԱՄ» լամպեր ու «ՆԻԳԱԼԱ» գազօջախներ ենք բերել ձեզ համա՞ր, այնպես որ մենք Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի արժանի հետնորդնե՞րն ենք։ Ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի է չհուզվել Պարոն Վարչապետի «փոխադարձ հարգանքի, սիրո եւ ներողամտության մթնոլորտ» – ում իրար քցել – կրակել – խաբել – լափելախառը հաստավզերի լայն ժպիտներից։  «իրավունք» ու «օրենք» բառերը կարելի է քանդակել հրապարակի պուլպուլակի վրա, որ հիշենք որ այդպիսի հասկացություններ կան աշխարհում։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է՝ այս խայտառակ հասարակարգին (ծանոթ – բարեկամ – լավություն – կաշառք – զենք – փող – սուտ – մաղարիչ մեթոդներով սեփական գորՁը առաջ տանել) պետք է վերջ տալ։ Ինչու՞, որովհետև այսպես ոչ պետությունն է զարգանում ոչ էլ հասարակությունը, այսպես միավորում չկա, այսպես ընդհանուրին ձեռք չի տալիս, այսպես քաղաքակիրթ չի, *ամոթ է*, օրենք կա, կարգուկանոն կա «ձևեր կան, կազմակերպություններ կան»։ Այստեղ խնդիրը գուցե ավելի խորն է, և միայն իշխանությունների մեջ չի, այլ այդպիսի իշխանություններին հանդուրժող ու նույնիսկ նորմալ ընդունող ժողովրդի։ Իսկ ուղեղները աշխատեցնելու ու այս ամենին վերջ տալու ներկայիս միակ ձևը իմ տկար կարծիքով (և ոչ միայն իմ) շոկային թերապիան է, ցնցում, փոփոխություն :Scenic: , իսկ դա հիմա ու՞մ միջոցով կարելի է անել՝ արդեն ծեծված խոսքեր են, այս հոդվածում քննարկվող հերոսի :Yes:  
Հ.Գ. Իսկ Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքականությունը քննարկելու համար թերևս  կարելի էր առանձին թեմա բացել։

----------


## Արամ

> Սկզբում գրածդ կարդալուց զարմացա, բայց տարիքդ տեսնելով չեմ մեկնաբանի:


Խի յանիմ տարիքի մեջ վատ բան կա? Կամել պիտի մեծ լինի հա որ ետքան բան իմանա? :Angry2: 

Հ.Ֆ. Արմ մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Ես նորից կրկնում եմ, որ այս հոդվածը, ինչպես նաև ադրբոջանական կայքերում հրատարակվող ցանկացած հոդված, հիմք չեմ համարում որևէ հետևություններ կատարելու համար: 

   Մյուս կողմից խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ մեկնաբանություններից, թե իբր ադրբեջանցիները միտք ունեն մեր ընտրողներին մոլորության մեջ գցել, քանի որ ամեն օր չէ, որ կհանդիպես հայ ընտրողի, որը day.az կայքի լուրերը կարդում է, կամ կարդում է akumb.am-ի գրառումները: Իսկ Հայլուր նայում են շատերը, ու հայլուրով թուրքական կայքերի ծայրահեղ անհիմն, ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ հոդվածները (Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ցանկալի թեկնածու համարելու մասին) հրամցվում է մարդկանց, և ավելին` իրենք էլ իրենց մեկնաբանություններով ջուր են լցնում թուրքերի ջրաղացին` դրանով իսկ մոլորության մեջ գցելով ժողովրդին: 

Հ.Գ. Հոդվածից հետո կա նույն հեղինակի սեպտեմբերի 24-ի նույն թեմայով հոդվածի հղումը 

www.day.az

*Согласно завету Диогена, или кто выгоден Азербайджану в качестве правителя Армении – II*

26 Декабря 2007                                                  Распечатать



«Ищу человека!», так великий Диоген отвечал на вопрос всех тех, кто интересовался, отчего великий мудрец ходит средь бела дня с фонарем.

Вот и нам ныне приходиться взять фонарь, чтобы средь бела дня найти человека, способного здраво мыслить, оценивая степень выгоды для Азербайджана прихода к власти в Армении не экс-президента этой страны Левона Тер-Петросяна, а премьер-министра этой страны Сержа Саркисяна. А ведь, истина настолько видна и проста, что за нее даже становится обидно.

*Ошибочные тезисы «бригадиров политтехнологии»*

Начнем с самого начала. В статье Day.Az от 24 сентября под названием «Возвращение «блудного президента», или кто выгоден Азербайджану в качестве правителя Армении?», мы писали: «Нам выгоден слабый президент слабой страны. Ибо никто из будущих президентов Армении не пойдет на реальные уступки в деле справедливого урегулирования карабахского конфликта, что подразумевает освобождение всех оккупированных территорий Азербайджана. Ожидать этого - предаваться бессмысленным мечтаниям. А стало быть, нам выгоднее, чтобы к власти в Армении пришло меньшее из зол. И таковым является именно Серж Саркисян».

И недавнее заявление Сержа Саркисяна, который изрек, что «возможность решения нагорно-карабахского конфликта мирным путем не исчерпана и важно, чтобы Армения признала территориальную целостность Азербайджана, а Азербайджан - право народа Нагорного Карабаха на самоопределение», показало, что мы были правы.

Только слепой не заметит, что ранее отрицавший всякую возможность решения армяно-азербайджанского конфликта с учетом территориальной целостности Азербайджана Серж Саркисян, ныне заметно корректирует свою позицию. А, учитывая то, что весь мир признает Азербайджан в тех территориальных границах, что включают в себя и ныне оккупированный армянами Нагорный Карабах, отчетливо становится ясно, что мы видим заметное ослабление позиций руководства Армении в переговорном процессе и готовность к политическому торгу за статус Нагорного Карабаха.

Вполне вероятно, что это заявление Сержа Саркисяна вызвано как усилением позиций Азербайджана в переговорном процессе, росте влияния нашей страны в мире, так и политическим прагматизмом, который указывает на то, что позиции его основного конкурента, экс-президента Армении Левона Тер-Петросяна, постепенно крепнут. 

Вот Серж Саркисян и сделал заявление в пику Левону Тер-Петросяну, который, облачившись в тогу политика, способного разрубить «Гордиев узел» карабахской проблемы, пытается заручиться поддержкой Запада, заинтересованного в том, чтобы возведением во власть в Армении «своего человека», окончательно выдавить из нашего региона Россию, рассматривающую Армению как свой форпост. Как бы то ни было, значительное ослабление позиций нынешнего руководства Армении по карабахскому вопросу есть. 

Стало быть, нам куда более выгоднее, чтобы следующим президентом Армении стал именно Серж Саркисян, являющийся преемником нынешнего президента Армении Роберта Кочаряна. 

Интересно, что после выдвинутых Day.Az тезисов о том, что для Азербайджана куда более выгодным является приход к власти не Левона Тер-Петросяна, а Сержа Саркисяна, кое-кто из отечественных «аналитиков» в Азербайджане разродился материалами, в коих глубокомысленно рассуждал о том, что нам незачем бояться демократизации Армении, и что Азербайджану куда более выгодно, чтобы к власти в Армении пришел экс-президент Армении Левон Тер-Петросян. 

Этот «маленький гигант большой мысли» руководствовался не четкими, логическими выкладками, а тем, что принято называть «диктатурой сердца». 

Ибо, он и вправду считает, что, вернувшись во власть, Левон Тер-Петросян во второй раз наступит на одни и те же грабли, пойдет на справедливое урегулирование армяно-азербайджанского нагорно-карабахского конфликта, создав в стране предпосылки для роста в армянском обществе недовольства, которое вновь смогут трансформировать в отстранение его от президентского кресла все те, кто уже однажды делал это.

«Вещая Кассандра» отечественной журналистики как-то не учитывает, что за время пребывания у власти в Армении «карабахский клан», который и выдвинул своего ставленника Сержа Саркисяна, уже успел создать устойчивую «пирамиду власти», став обладателем огромных финансовых капиталов и административных ресурсов.

Стало быть, даже если в случае стечения невероятно большого числа благоприятных обстоятельств Левон Тер-Петросян сумеет вернуться во власть, он все равно будет принимать все свои решения с оглядкой на мощные ресурсы своих политических оппонентов в лице «карабахского клана».

А это говорит о том, что и в этом случае нам куда более выгодно, чтобы следующим президентом Армении стал не зависимый от различных политических течений Левон Тер-Петросян, а полностью контролирующий ситуацию в стране Серж Саркисян. А он и демонстрирует склонность к политическому торгу с Азербайджану за статус Нагорного Карабаха, заявляя о необходимости признания территориальной целостности Азербайджана.

*Акпер Гасанов
Day.Az*

http://day.az/news/politics/102525.html

 Կարող եք նայել նաև հեղինակի Սեպտեմբերի 24-ի հոդվածը` նույն թեմայով
http://www.day.az/news/armenia/93028.html

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Այն, որ ադրբեջանական որոշ ուշեր կուզենային ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնում տեսնել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, չի ենթադրում նրա հայացքների ադրբեջանամետ լինելուն: Համոզված եմ, որ Ադրբեջանում նույնպես Ղարաբաղյան հարցը բոլորի կոկորդին ա հասել ինչպես Հայաստանում և միայն հանդիսանում է երկու պետությունների ներկա ռեժիմները պահելու մի ձև, փորձ: Հայաստանի համար հաստատ նպաստավոր չէր լինի, եթե Ադրբեջանի նախագահը բացառապես հայամետ, կամ ավելի շուտ ներկա իշխանությունների կողմից հայամետ համարվող որոշումներ ընդուներ: Մեզ պետք է ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքների հիման վրա կառավարվող Ադրբեջան, բայց ամենից առաջ այդպիսին պետք է լինի Հայաստանը: Հավատում եմ , որ 2008 թվականին դրա ականատեսը կլինենք:

----------


## սիսար

Ինչպես   կարելի  է  մոռանալ   այն  տարիները   երբ   հազարավոր   ցուցարարներ,  երեւանի   փողոցներում   գոռում   գոչում  էին...  Լեեեւոն   հեեեռռռաաացցցիիիր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչպես   կարելի  է  մոռանալ   այն  տարիները   երբ   հազարավոր   ցուցարարներ,  երեւանի   փողոցներում   գոռում   գոչում  էին...  Լեեեւոն   հեեեռռռաաացցցիիիր:


Մանկական փաստարկ։
Հիշեցնեմ, որ նախագահն ընտրվում է *ժողովրդավարական* ընտրություններով, ոչ թե փողոցում գոռալով։

Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ էլ շատ բան են գոռում։ Սակայն մի անգամ ներկա լինելով (կամ կարդալով) կհասկանաս, որ մի փաստարկը հազար գոռոց արժի։

----------


## Che_Guevara

Կարող եք դիտել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասին այս երկու հոլովակները: Հուսով եմ ձեզ էլ դուր կգան դրանք:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qq4nvVQNSX4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=J0KkHQKtizc

Հ.Գ. Հին կադրեր են, որոնց ամեն օր չէ, որ կարող եք հանդիպել:

----------


## P.S.

> Կարող եք դիտել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասին այս երկու հոլովակները: Հուսով եմ ձեզ էլ դուր կգան դրանք:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qq4nvVQNSX4
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=J0KkHQKtizc
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հին կադրեր են, որոնց ամեն օր չէ, որ կարող եք հանդիպել:


Խնդրում եմ այսուհետ հղումները դնել ըստ թեմատիկայի: Չեմ կարող ասել, կոնկրետ այս դեպքում այս հոլովակները որտեղ պետք է դնեիք, ապա որպես մոդերատոր ինձ վատ եմ զգում, այն իմաստով որ, դուք զրույցը «համեմում եք» անտեղի հեռուստագովազդով: Հետո այնպես չստացվի, որ քարոզարշավին որքան մոտենաք, այնքան շատ ամեն մեկը մի բան դնի....

Առայժմ չեմ կողմնորոշվում որտեղ խորհուրդ տալ, բայց ոչ այստեղ: Եթե ուզում եք, կարող ենք մամուլի բաժնում հատուկ թեմա բացել:

----------


## սիսար

> Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ էլ շատ բան են գոռում։ Սակայն մի անգամ ներկա լինելով (կամ կարդալով) կհասկանաս, որ մի փաստարկը հազար գոռոց արժի։


 Ինձ   համար   հարկավոր  չեն   փաստարկներ,  նախ  ունեմ   հրաշալի   հիշողություն,  91-94   թվականներին,   գիտակցելով   որ   երկիրը   պատերազմի   մեջ  է,  բոլոր   զրկանքները   տանում  էինք   հանուն   խաղաղության(ըմբռնումով   էինք  մոտենում):  սակայն   խաղաղությունը   հաստատելուց   եւ   ատոմակայանը   վերագործարկվելուց   հետո,  անցանում   էին     երեք   երկար   ու  ձիք   տարիներ,  սակայն   հայաստանում   այդպես   էլ    կյանքը   ավելի   եւ  ավելի   էր  հետընթաց   ապրում:   Խնդրեմ...խոսուն   փաստ:
 Հիշենք...  այն  օրերում  ծնված  մի  թեւավոր   խոսք-«Մութ  տարիներին   չկար  լույս,  բայց   կար,   յույս:   երբ   եկավ   լույսը,   դանտաղորեն   հոդս   ցնդեց   յույսը»:

----------


## Smergh

> Մանկական փաստարկ։
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ նախագահն ընտրվում է *ժողովրդավարական* ընտրություններով, ոչ թե փողոցում գոռալով։
> 
> Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ էլ շատ բան են գոռում։ Սակայն մի անգամ ներկա լինելով (կամ կարդալով) կհասկանաս, որ մի փաստարկը հազար գոռոց արժի։


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ձեր երկխոսությանը խառնվելու համար: Մարդուն մեղադրում եք փաստարկներ չբերելու մեջ:
Ահա մի փաստարկ Ձեր 

```
Հիշեցնեմ, որ նախագահն ընտրվում է [B]ժողովրդավարական[/B] ընտրություններով, ոչ թե փողոցում գոռալով։
```

այս հիշեցման կապակցությամբ...



> "100 տոկոսով էլ որ ընտրեիք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին` մեկ ա չեինք թողնի, որ նախագահ դառնար"... Վազգեն Սարգսյան:


Միայն խնդրում եմ հիմա չասեք թե դա Լևոնը չի ասել ու իրեն չի վերաբերվում իմ մեջբերումը: Շատ էլ լավ վերաբերվում է: Հայաստանում ընտրակեղծիքների կնքահայրը Լևոնն է եղել ու բավական է նրան այդքան գովաբանեք: Մի առիթով ես արդեն ասել եմ " Երիտթուրքերն էլ էին օգտագործում ժողովրդի սրտից բխող, անթերի կարգախոսներ, սակայն դրանից ինչ ստացվեց բոլորս գիտենք..."

----------


## voter

> Իսկ դու համոզված էս, որ Սեֆիլյանին լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա են տալիսղ, որ նա պատկերացում ունենա, թե ով ինչ է խոսում ու ով ում հետ է ճակատ ստեղծել՞
> 
> ՍերԺԱՆՏներին անհրաժեշտ է ամեն գնով, որ երորդ փուլում հայտնվեն Սարգսյանը ու Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում նրանք շանս ունեն ժողովրդին համոզելու, որ Տեր Պետրոսյանին չարժի ընտրել ու դրանից շատերը ուղղակի ընտրության չեն գնա ու ՍերժԱՆՏՆերի քանակը բավական գերակշռող կլինի։
> 
> Այլ կերպ ասած, ՍԵՐԺանտներին անհրաժեշտ է տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ միակ այլընտրանքը, որ կարող է ներկայանալ, որպես ընդիմություն, դա ԼՏՊն է ու դա նրանք մեծ հաջողությամբ հավանաբար իրականացրել են Բանտի սահմաններում, տալոմ լիովին սրփագրված ինֆորմացիա։ Այն ինչ Հ1ով ժողովրդին կարող են համոզել, բանտում անելը հեչ բան է։
> 
> Արդյունքում, Սեֆիլյանի մոտ տպավորություն է, որ կա Սերժ Սարգսյան, բազմաթիվ մանր ընդիմադիրներ ամեն մեկը իր համար ու ԼՏՊ, որի շուրջ համախմբվում են որոշ ուժեր։ Այն մասին, որ ստեղծվել է ու արդեն ուժեղանում է Մանուկյան, Դաշնակցություն բևեռը որին աւակցելու միտումներ կան ՀՌԱԿ, Օրինաց Երկիր ու նաև Րաֆֆիի կուսակցությունում, նրան չեն ասում։
> 
> Մարդուն մնում է միայն հուսահատ կառչել փրփուրներից, չտեսնելով այլընտրանք...
> ...


Azdagir հավանաբար Սեֆիլյանի հետ անմիջական կապ ունեցող, պատասխանել է իմ այս պնդումներին այստեղ http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....703#post208703

----------


## Լէգնա

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան Նախընտրական ծրագիր 
կամ հանդարտ խոհեր Մաս Երկրորդ
07.01.08 04:07

Նորմալ երկրի ուրվանկարը՝ քաղաքական լեզվով  


1. Ներքին քաղաքականության բնագավառում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ապագա նախագահի իրականացնելիք առաջնահերթ խնդիրներն են.  

- Սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը, այն է՝ իշխանության ձեւավորումը բացառապես ազատ ընտրությունների միջոցով.  

- Ներկա բրգաձեւ ավազակապետական համակարգի կազմաքանդումը, օրենսդիր, գործադիր եւ դատական իշխանությունների անկախության եւ հավասարության ապահովումը.  

- Լիարժեք ժողովրդավարության հաստատումը, խոսքի, մամուլի, խղճի ազատության երաշխավորումը, բազմակուսակցականության եւ պառլամենտարիզմի վերջնական արմատավորումը.  

- Քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտների՝ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների, արհմիությունների, ստեղծագործական միությունների, ոչ կառավարական կազմակերպությունների ամրապնդումը.  

- Իրավապահ մարմինների եւ բանակի՝ քաղաքականության մեջ ներքաշվածության գոյություն ունեցող պրակտիկայի բացառումը.  

- Վարչական ավելորդ օղակների վերացումը եւ վերջին տասը տարիների ընթացքում անհարկի ուռճացած պետական ապարատի կրճատումը։  

2. Արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում Հայաստանի նոր իշխանությունների առջեւ կանգնած խնդիրների շարքում իրենց կարեւորությամբ առանձնանում են.  

- Ազգային շահերի վրա հիմնված հավասարակշիռ եւ կառուցողական դիվանագիտության վերականգնումը, աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների հետ բարեկամության եւ փոխշահավետ համագործակցության ձգտումը.   

Միջազգային կազմակերպությունների առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավորությունների կատարումը, նախկինում կնքված միջպետական բոլոր պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ հավատարմության վերահավաստումը.   

Բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների ամրապնդումն ու խորացումը անմիջական հարեւանների՝ Ռուսաստանի, Վրաստանի, Իրանի հետ, կառուցողական ջանքերի գործադրումը Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ.  

- Հայաստանի քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական մեկուսացման հաղթահարումը, միջազգային եւ տարածաշրջանային տնտեսական համակարգերում երկրի ներգրավվածության աստիճանի բարձրացումը.   

- Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման գործում քաղաքական կամքի դրսեւորումը, հանդես գալով արցախահայության ինքնորոշման իրավունքի պաշտպանության եւ հարցի լուծման փոխզիջումային տարբերակի որոնման դիրքերից։  

3. Օրինականության վերականգնման ասպարեզում ծրագրվում է իրականացնել իրավական պետության կայացմանն ու երկրի բարոյա-հոգեբանական մթնոլորտի առողջացմանն ուղղված հետեւյալ հրատապ միջոցառումները.   

Օրենքի առջեւ մարդկանց հավասարության եւ դատարանների լիակատար անկախության ապահովում՝ բացառելով իշխանության մյուս թեւերի կողմից դատավորների վրա գործադրվող որեւէ ճնշում.   

Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի իրավասությունների ընդլայնում՝ նպատակ հետապնդելով այդ ինստիտուտը վերածելու պետական հաստատությունների, մասնավորապես, իրավապահ մարմինների իրական եւ արդյունավետ հակակշռի.  

- Անզիջում պայքար կոռուպցիայի, պաշտոնեական չարաշահումների, կաշառակերության, դրամաշորթության, վիճակագրական կեղծարարությունների, քրեական եւ տնտեսական հանցագործությունների դեմ.  

- Բնակչության ձեռքում գտնվող ապօրինի զենքի եւ զինամթերքի կարգավորված առգրավում, կազմակերպված հանցագործություններին, մանավանդ զինված ավազակախմբերի գործունեությանը վերաբերող օրենսդրության խստացում.   

Առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունքի դրսեւորում անցյալում կատարված աղմկոտ հանցագործությունների՝ 1999 թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ահաբեկչության, քաղաքական մյուս սպանությունների, բենզինի եւ գազի ներկրման հետ կապված մեքենայությունների, սեփականաշնորհման բնագավառում տեղի ունեցած չարաշահումների բացահայտման նկատմամբ.  

- Հետեւողական աշխատանք ներկա իշխանությունների եւ նրանց հովանավորությունը վայելող որոշ ընկերությունների կողմից ժողովրդից հափշտակված գումարները պետական գանձարան վերադարձնելու եւ դրանք գլխավորապես բնակչության սոցիալական կարիքների բավարարմանը ծառայեցնելու ուղղությամբ.  

- Ակտիվ մասնակցություն տեռորիզմի, թմրաբիզնեսի, փողի լվացման, մարդկանց ապօրինի առեւտրի (թրաֆիկինգ) դեմ միջազգային հանրության կողմից հայտարարված անհաշտ պայքարին.  


- Տնտեսական հանցագործությունների բացահայտման ընթացքում օրինականության լիարժեք գործադրում, վհուկների որսի եւ սեփականության վերաբաշխման միտվածության իսպառ բացառում.   

Ոստիկանության, Անվտանգության ծառայության, Դատախազության, Հարկային տեսչության, Մաքսային վարչության աշխատակիցների եւ դատավորների աշխատավարձի կտրուկ հավելում՝ նրանց աշխատանքի արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելու եւ ապօրինի եկամուտներ ստանալու գայթակղությունից զերծ պահելու նպատակով։  

4. Տնտեսական բնագավառում Հայաստանի հաջորդ իշխանությունների առջեւ կանգնած գլխավոր մարտահրավերը արդյունաբերության զարգացման խթանումն ու բնակչության կենսամակարդակի որակական փոփոխության ապահովումն է, ինչին նախատեսվում է հասնել հետեւյալ սկզբունքային միջոցառումների իրականացման շնորհիվ.

----------


## Լէգնա

- Կառավարման բարելավում, օրինականության հաստատում, բարեփոխումների նոր փաթեթի ընդունում, ստվերայնության կրճատում կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, պետական ռեկետի վերացում.
- Շուկայական տնտեսության երեք հիմնական սկզբունքների հետեւողական գործադրում, ինչը ենթադրում է՝ տնտեսավարող սուբյեկտներին հավասար հնարավորությունների ընձեռում, ազատ մրցակցության ապահովում եւ սեփականության անձեռնմխելիության երաշխավորում.  

- Օրինականության եւ լիակատար թափանցիկության ապահովում սեփականաշնորհման, պետական գույքի եւ հողի վաճառքի, աճուրդների եւ տենդերների կազմակերպման, լիցենզիաների տրամադրման եւ շինարարական աշխատանքների թույլտվության հարցերում.   

- Հարկային օրենսդրության կատարելագործում, հարկման բազայի ընդլայնում, հարկային բեռի հավասարաչափ բաշխում, խոշոր ձեռներեցների անխտիր ընդգրկում հարկման դաշտ, «Պարզեցված հարկի օրենքիե գործադրման շարունակում, պետության կողմից հարկային կանխավճարների եւ ավելացված արժեքի հարկի վերադարձման երաշխավորում.  

- Հակամենաշնորհային քաղաքականության հետեւողական իրագործում, ներմուծվող ապրանքների շուկայում քվոտաների բաշխման եւ մենաշնորհային դիրքի առաջացման անթույլատրելիություն, ոչ բարեխիղճ մրցակցության կամ մենաշնորհային գործելակերպի պարագայում օրենքով նախատեսված խիստ պատժամիջոցների կիրառում.    

- Արտադրության խթանմանն ուղղված անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումների իրականացում, նկատի ունենալով, մասնավորապես, հիմնական կապիտալում ներդրվող միջոցների հաշվառումը արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքի կազմում եւ դրանց ազատումը շահութահարկից, ինչպես նաեւ շահութահարկից կանխավճարներ մուծելու պրակտիկայի դադարեցումը եւ ներքին արտադրողի շահերի հավասարեցումը ներմուծողի նկատմամբ.  

- Պետական աջակցության ցուցաբերում բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների վրա հիմնված արդյունաբերության, մասնավորապես, ինֆորմացիոն եւ տելեկոմունիկացիոն բնագավառներում գործող արտադրությունների եւ մատուցվող ծառայությունների զարգացման, ինչպես նաեւ՝ արագագործ եւ մատչելի ինտերնետային ցանցի համատարած ներդրման գործում.  

- Գյուղացիական տնտեսությունների սպասարկման ենթակառուցվածքների ստեղծում, որոնց տակ ենթադրվում են՝ այդ տնտեսությունների ֆինանսավորման կազմակերպման, ագրոսպասարկման, ոռոգման, գյուղմթերքների վերամշակման եւ իրացման համակարգերը. որպես գյուղատնտեսության զարգացմանն ուղղված լրացուցիչ միջոցներ նախատեսվում են՝ պետության մասնակցությամբ գյուղացիական տնտեսությունների բերքի պարտադիր ապահովագրումը, ներմուծվող սերմնացուի վրա ավելացված արժեքի հարկի տարածման վերացումը եւ դիզելային վառելիքի ազատումը ակցիզային հարկից, ինչպես նաեւ՝ պետության կողմից պարբերական աջակցության ցուցաբերումը սերմնացուի, պարարտանյութերի, տոհմային հոտի ձեռքբերման գործում.  

- Բանկային գործունեությանը վերաբերող օրենսդրության վերանայում, մասնավորապես, Կենտրոնական բանկի խորհրդի իրավասությունների ընդլայնում՝ ի հաշիվ նրա նախագահին վերապահված անհամաչափ լիազորությունների, նոր բանկերի գրանցման պահանջների մեղմացում, ներդումային հիմնադրամների, ֆոնդային բորսայի, վարկային կազմակերպությունների գործունեության խթանում։   

5. Սոցիալական ոլորտում Հայաստանի նոր իշխանությունների գործունեության հիմքում ընկած են լինելու աղքատության վերացման, զբաղվածության եւ ծնելիության խթանման խնդիրները, որոնց լուծման համար, առաջին հերթին, ծրագրվում է իրականացնել հետեւյալ անհետաձգելի միջոցառումները.  

Բնակչության իրական եկամուտների անշեղ աճի ապահովում՝ միջին աշխատավարձի գծով՝ տարեկան շուրջ 20, իսկ թոշակների գծով՝ շուրջ 30-40 տոկոսի չափով, ինչպես նաեւ՝ պետության կողմից մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների գործունեության երաշխավորում.   

Երեխաների ծննդյան համար մայրերին տրվող միանվագ նպաստների կտրուկ հավելում՝ 2008 թվականից եւեթ դրանք սահմանելով՝ 500.000, երրորդ երեխայից սկսած՝ 1.000.000, իսկ հինգերորդ երեխայից սկսած՝ 1.500.000 դրամի չափով.   

Բնակչության խորհրդային ավանդների ձեւակերպումը որպես պետական պարտատոմսեր՝ դրանք մարելով կրկնակի անգամ ավելի արագ եւ կրկնակի անգամ ավելի մեծ ծավալներով, քան նախատեսված է 2005 թվականին ընդունված օրենքով.   

Ի տարբերություն, այսպես կոչված, էլիտար շինարարության խթանմանը, պետության կողմից սոցիալական բնակարանային շինարարության լայնածավալ ծրագրի իրականացում, որի խնդիրն է երիտասարդ կամ բնակարանազուրկ ընտանիքներին անվարձ տրվող բնակարաններով ապահովումը.   

-Առ 1-ը հունվարի 2005 թ. դրությամբ զինվորական ծառայությունից խուսափած եւ արտասահմանում ապաստանած շուրջ քսան հազար երիտասարդների նկատմամբ համաներման կիրառում, իսկ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման պարագայում զինված ուժերի զգալի կրճատում եւ աստիճանական անցում պայմանագրային ծառայության.   

-Առողջապահության, կրթության, գիտության ոլորտներում պետական ծրագրերի դերի եւ տեսակարար կշռի մեծացում, հավաստագրային եւ հասցեագրված ֆինանսավորման համակարգերի ներդրում, մասնավոր կապիտալի ներգրավվածության ընդլայնում, ապահովագրական եւ հիպոթեկային հիմնադրամների հնարավորությունների լիարժեք օգտագործում, բուհական ուսման վարձերի ձեւավորումը կանոնակարգող եւ դրանց աճը զսպող մեխանիզմների կիրառում, Հայաստանի բուհերի օժտված ուսանողների կրթությունն արտասահմանում կազմակերպելու նպատակով պետական հատուկ հիմնադրամի ստեղծում։  

Այսպիսով, ամենահամեստ հաշվարկներով, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սոցիալ-տնտեսական զարգացման ներկայացվող ծրագրի համաձայն նախատեսվում է՝ 2008-2012 թթ. ընթացքում կրկնապատկել երկրի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը, եռապատկել պետական բյուջեն ու միջին աշխատավարձը եւ քառապատկել միջին կենսաթոշակը։ Ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի է, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման, շրջափակումների վերացման եւ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման պարագայում սպասելի են շատ ավելի տպավորիչ արդյունքներ։   

* * *  

Ցանկացած ընտրություն եթե ոչ անպայման պառակտում, ապա որոշակի լարվածություն է առաջացնում հասարակության մեջ։ Ուստի ապագա նախագահից պահանջվում է իր գործունեության առաջին իսկ օրվանից լուրջ քայլեր ձեռնարկել այդ լարվածությունը մեղմելու եւ հանդուրժողականության ու ազգային համախմբման մթնոլորտ ստեղծելու ուղղությամբ։ Վստահեցնում եմ, որ հաղթանակի պարագայում ես անշեղորեն առաջնորդվելու եմ այդ գիտակցությամբ։   

6 հունվարի, 2008 թ. 


http://elections.a1plus.am/news/133/

----------


## Marduk

> ՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՑԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՂԵԿԻՆ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ ԱԴՐԲԵՋԱՆՈՒՄ
> 
> Հայաստանյան ընտրությունները մնում են ադրբեջանական լրատվամիջոցների ուշադրության կենտրոնում: Այս երկրի ամենահայտնի կայքէջերից Zerkalo.az-ը անդրադարձել է հայաստանյան նախընտրական իրավիճակին «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական համակարգ գոյություն ուներ» վերնագրով հարցազրույցում, որտեղ ադրբեջանցի հայտնի քաղաքագետ Արիֆ Յունուսովը նշում է, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ի քայքայումից հետո նա տարածաշրջանի միակ ղեկավարն էր, որը պահպանեց իր իշխանությունը ի տարբերություն Գամսախուրդիայի եւ Էլչիբեյի: Այս փաստը, ըստ Յունուսովի, բացատրվում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական պրագմատիզմով: Եվ հենց սա էր պատճառը, կարծում է ադրբեջանցի քաղաքագետը, որ նա չցանկանալով սրել ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը, հետագայում հեռացավ իշխանությունից, մի բան, որը երբեք չէր անի Հեյդար Ալիեւը: Խոսելով, թե ռազմավարական առումով ո՞ր թեկնածուի հաղթանակն է ավելի ձեռնտու Ադրբեջանին, Արիֆ Յունուսովը նշում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունը, կարծելով, որ այդ դեպքում հնարավորություն կստեղծվի լուծելու ղարաբաղյան հարցը: Միաժամանակ հայտարարում է, որ հայաստանյան եւ ադրբեջանական հասարակությունները պատրաստ չեն փոխզիջման: Ըստ Յունուսովի, իրենք քարոզչական աշխատանք չեն տանում Ղարաբաղում եւ Հայաստանում, սա համարելով ադրբեջանական քաղաքականության թերությունը: Միաժամանակ Յունուսոֆը կարծում է, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դիրքորոշումը էականորեն առանձնանում է հայ քաղաքական մյուս գործիչների դիրքորոշումից, որոնք պահանջում են «կամ ամեն ինչ, կամ ոչինչ»: Ըստ Յունուսովի, Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահը կողմ է, որ հարցը լուծվի հաշվի առնելով նաեւ Ադրբեջանի շահերը: Ադրբեջանցի քաղաքագետը մեջբերում է Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահի խոսքերը, որ ղարաբաղյան հարցը չպետք է լուծվի ի հաշիվ Հայաստանի շահերի:
> 
> Հարցազրույցում արծարծվում է նաեւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեման, ադրբեջանցի քաղաքագետը նշում է, որ ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի չկա հավերժ բարեկամ հանձին Ռուսաստանի եւ հավերժ թշնամի հանձին Թուրքիայի, եւ կողմ է բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը Անկարայի հետ, իսկ «Ցեղասպանության հարցով պետք է զբաղվեն պատմաբանները»: Անդրադառնալով հայաստանյան ընտրությունների թեմային, Յունուսովը չի հավատում, թե մոտ ապագայում հնարավոր կլինի լուծել ղարաբաղյան հարցը, հետեւաբար ցանկություն է հայտնում, որ Հայաստանի նախագահ ընտրվի ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որն, ըստ նրա, ժողովրդավարի իմիջ ունի Արեւմուտքում, այլ ծայրահեղական հայացքներ ունեցող առաջնորդ:
> 
> ԱՐՄԵՆ ՄԱՆՎԵԼՅԱՆ


http://www.azg.am/AR/2008011002

Այսպիսի կարծիք էլ կա.

----------


## voter

ԼՏՊի մամուլի խոսնակ է նշանակվել Սերժ Սարգսյանի մամուլի խոսնակի նախկին օգնականը – ինչ լավ ա չէ, իրար վերարտադրելով մարդկանց արյունն են խմում ու միակ նպատակը թույլ չտալ, որ ժողովուրդը ինքը իր ճակատագիրը տնօրինի...

Ասում ենք ԼՏՊ հասկանում Սերժ և հակառակը...

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինձ պետք է Տեր- Պետրոսյանի "Խաչակիրները և Հայաստանը" գիտական աշխատությունը:

հ.գ. հնարավոր է, վերնագիրը սխալ եմ հիշում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Armeno

Լևոնականներ ջան ինձ կբացատրեք, թե ուր էր գնում ատոմակայանի հոսանքը լևոնի վախտերով՞ կամ ինչի՞ քանդվեցին ու ծախվեցին բոլոր գործարանները, խի՞ էր ժողովուրը սոված՞

----------


## Լէգնա

_Մոդերատորական: Տարիքային տարբերությունը Ձեզ իրավունք չի տալիս ծաղրա-հեգնական գրառումներ անել: Եթե գտնում եք, որ շատ ավելի բանիմաց եք, փորձեք կիսվել Ձեր գիտելիքներով մյուսների (մասնավորապես տարիքով փոքրերի) հետ, կամ էլ լռեք: Գրառումը ջնջված է:_

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարծում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատասխանը այդպիսի հարցումներին սպառիչ է , չարժի կրկնվել , իսկ եթե կան հարցեր նրա բերած փաստարկների հետ կապված , խնդրեմ , ուրախ կլինեմ պատասխանելու : Եվ խնդրում եմ այսուհետ նրա կողմնակիցներին լևոնականներ չանվանել , ես ինձ չեմ համարում ու երբեք չեմ համարի լևոնական , չնայած կողմ եմ նրա նախագահ դառնալուն :

----------


## Smergh

> Կարծում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատասխանը այդպիսի հարցումներին սպառիչ է , չարժի կրկնվել , իսկ եթե կան հարցեր նրա բերած փաստարկների հետ կապված , խնդրեմ , ուրախ կլինեմ պատասխանելու : Եվ խնդրում եմ այսուհետ նրա կողմնակիցներին լևոնականներ չանվանել , ես ինձ չեմ համարում ու երբեք չեմ համարի լևոնական , չնայած կողմ եմ նրա նախագահ դառնալուն :


Հապա ինչպե՞ս թույլ կտաք Ձեզ անվանել, օրինակ` ես հպարտ կլինեմ, եթե ինձ վազգենական անվանեն: Իսկ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները խուսափում են  լևոնական կոչվելուց, ուրեմն դրա մեջ մի վատ բան կա, որը միայն իրենց է հայտնի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հապա ինչպե՞ս թույլ կտաք Ձեզ անվանել, օրինակ` ես հպարտ կլինեմ, եթե ինձ վազգենական անվանեն: Իսկ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները խուսափում են  լևոնական կոչվելուց, ուրեմն դրա մեջ մի վատ բան կա, որը միայն իրենց է հայտնի:


Բոլորի անունից չեմ կարող խոսալ , բայց ես անուն ունեմ , շատ էլ լավ անուն ա , իսկ լևոնականներին կարելի է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներ անվանել :

----------


## Undina

Ես աշխատում եմ էս թեմայով շատ չխորանալ, բայց կասեմ միայն մի բան… Ես ոչ Լևոնի կողմից եմ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ ինչ-որ մեկի… Ուղղակի չեմ կարծում, որ մեզնից որևէ մեկը կկարողանար ղեկավարել և ոտքի կանգնեցնել  երկիրը աշխարհի ամենահզոր տերություններից մեկի՝ԽՍՀՄի կազմից դուրս գալուց հետո…  :Angry2: Գոհ եղեք, որ առհասարակ չենք կործանվել ու ընկել ինչ-որ մեկի տիրապետության տակ.... :Angry2:   :Blush:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> եղեք, որ առհասարակ չենք կործանվել ու ընկել ինչ-որ մեկի տիրապետության տակ....


ես կարծում եմ որ դեռ Ռուսաստանի տիրապետության տակ ենք

----------


## Undina

Ես համամիտ եմ: ուղղղակի քննադատելը հեշտա....

----------


## Smergh

Երեկ վերջապես հայկական հեռուստաալիքները բավական հանգամանորեն անդրադարձան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամլո ասուլիսին:  Ուշադիր լսեցի բոլոր ալիքներով տրված նրա խոսքն` առանց ուշադրություն դարձնելու մեկնաբանություններին:
Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ լիովին հիասթափված եմ: Մինչ այդ ես հույսեր էի փայփայում` թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դարձի է եկել ու որպես քաղաքական գործիչ դեռ իրենից որևէ բան ներկայացնում է: 
Սակայն համոզվեցի, որ հակառակ կողմի բացակայության պայմաններում ստելն ու կեղծելը նրա համար դարձել է սովորոկան երևույթ և նա դա անում է իրեն հատուկ վարպետությամբ` առանց կարմրելու ու նույնիսկ դեմքի արտահայտությունը դյուզն անգամ փոփոխելու: Նա ստում էր նաև այն ժամանակ, երբ դիմում էր հանրահավաքում հավաքվածներին ասելով` " Ինձ որպես գործիք օգտագործեք", իրականում նրա միտքը հետևյալն էր " ես կլինեմ վարպետը, իսկ ձեզ կօգտագործեմ որպես գործիք":
Քանի որ դեռևս մտածող ու տրամաբանող գործիքներ գոյություն չունեն`Տեր-Պետրոսյան գործիքը  իր խոստման համաձայն պարտավոր էր ընկնել մի հմուտ վարպետի ձեռքը, մինչդեռ այսօր նա վարպետի դեր է ստանձնել, այն էլ "փինաչիի" քան թե վարպետի, ու թե ո՞ւր է տանելու մեր երկիրն իր հաջողության հասնելու պարագային մեզ անհայտ է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեկ վերջապես հայկական հեռուստաալիքները բավական հանգամանորեն անդրադարձան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամլո ասուլիսին:  Ուշադիր լսեցի բոլոր ալիքներով տրված նրա խոսքն` առանց ուշադրություն դարձնելու մեկնաբանություններին:
> Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ լիովին հիասթափված եմ: Մինչ այդ ես հույսեր էի փայփայում` թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դարձի է եկել ու որպես քաղաքական գործիչ դեռ իրենից որևէ բան ներկայացնում է: 
> Սակայն համոզվեցի, որ հակառակ կողմի բացակայության պայմաններում ստելն ու կեղծելը նրա համար դարձել է սովորոկան երևույթ և նա դա անում է իրեն հատուկ վարպետությամբ` առանց կարմրելու ու նույնիսկ դեմքի արտահայտությունը դյուզն անգամ փոփոխելու: Նա ստում էր նաև այն ժամանակ, երբ դիմում էր հանրահավաքում հավաքվածներին ասելով` " Ինձ որպես գործիք օգտագործեք", իրականում նրա միտքը հետևյալն էր " ես կլինեմ վարպետը, իսկ ձեզ կօգտագործեմ որպես գործիք":
> Քանի որ դեռևս մտածող ու տրամաբանող գործիքներ գոյություն չունեն`Տեր-Պետրոսյան գործիքը  իր խոստման համաձայն պարտավոր էր ընկնել մի հմուտ վարպետի ձեռքը, մինչդեռ այսօր նա վարպետի դեր է ստանձնել, այն էլ "փինաչիի" քան թե վարպետի, ու թե ո՞ւր է տանելու մեր երկիրն իր հաջողության հասնելու պարագային մեզ անհայտ է:


Ձեր խոսքը ավելի շուտ զգացմունքային է թվում, քան հիմնավոր, գուցե օրինա՞կ բերեք, թե կոնկրետ որ խոսքն է ձեզ սուտ թվացել, կամ ինչում է կեղծիքը։ Ինձ օրինակ ընդհակառակը, թվաց թե գրեթե բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներով ավելի շատ հնչեց լրագրողների հեգնական մեկնաբանությունները և մի քանի չափազանց թռուցիկ հատվածներ Պարոնի խոսք–պատասխաններից։ Առհասարակ  հեռուստաէկրաններից հասարակության առաջ ԼՏՊ–ն դեռևս փակ է, ու լրագրողները կարծում եմ առնվազն վախենում են մի փոքր ավելի բացել նրան էկրաններում։ Մամուլից ու ինտերնետից շատ ավելի կարելի է կորզել, իսկ նրա խոսքերը ինձ ավելի քան կշռադատված են թվում։ 
Ու այս պարոնին մի թերագնահատեք, նա այդքան էլ թերզարգացած չի՝ ձեր ակնարկած բարոյական կերպարին համապատասխանելու համար։ :Tongue:  
Ընդհանրապես մարդը ինչքան զարգացած է լինում՝ այդքան հեռանում է ստորությունից։

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին մահապատիժ է հարկավոր, ուր մնաց Պրեզիդենտ!!!!!!!

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին մահապատիժ է հարկավոր, ուր մնաց Պրեզիդենտ!!!!!!!


Իսկ դու անձամբ կսպանես նրան ?

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

> Իսկ դու անձամբ կսպանես նրան ?


Ես դատավճիռն եմ ներկաjացնում: Ինչի ինքը առժանի է!!!

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես դատավճիռն եմ ներկաjացնում: Ինչի ինքը առժանի է!!!


Կարող ես մանրամասն հիմնավորել ?

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

> Կարող ես մանրամասն հիմնավորել ?


Եթե ես սկսեմ հիմարերել, հատորներ կստացվեն:  Դու գոնե մեկ բան հիմնավորի, որ ԼՏՊ-ն գոնե ապրելու իրավունք ունի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Եթե ես սկսեմ հիմարերել, հատորներ կստացվեն:  Դու գոնե մեկ բան հիմնավորի, որ ԼՏՊ-ն գոնե ապրելու իրավունք ունի:


1. Ապրելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը , դա ամրագրված է մեր սահմանադրությամբ , իսկ եթե դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես , ապա չես ընդունում մեր սահմանադրությունը , հետևաբար կարող են անտեսվել նաև այնտեղ ամրագրված քո իրավունքները , այդ թվում ապրելու :
2. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եղել է Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ և կոմիտեի մյուս մասնակիցների հետ մեկտեղ առաջնորդել է մեր ժողովրդին դեպի անկաշություն
3. Նա ղեկավարել է Հայաստանը մեզ համար շատ ծանր տարիներին` պատերազմի տարիներին, և ես համոզված եմ , որ նա շատ մեծ դեր ունի մեր հաղթանակում: 
 էլի շատ բան կարամ ասեմ

----------


## Marduk

> 1. Ապրելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը , դա ամրագրված է մեր սահմանադրությամբ , իսկ եթե դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես , ապա չես ընդունում մեր սահմանադրությունը , հետևաբար կարող են անտեսվել նաև այնտեղ ամրագրված քո իրավունքները , այդ թվում ապրելու :


Լևոնը չի ընդունում Հայ ազգի գոյության իրավունքը:  Եթե մարդը ասում է պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը ու ինտեգրվենք Թուրքիայի հետ ապա ստացվում է որ ով ուզենա հայ ազգին կկոտորի ու անպատիժ կմնա:  Էլ ինչ ապրել, էլ ինչ իրավունք: Խոտ ենք էլի , ոնց ուզենան կհնձեն

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Լևոնը չի ընդունում Հայ ազգի գոյության իրավունքը:  Եթե մարդը ասում է պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը ու ինտեգրվենք Թուրքիայի հետ ապա ստացվում է որ ով ուզենա հայ ազգին կկոտորի ու անպատիժ կմնա:  Էլ ինչ ապրել, էլ ինչ իրավունք: Խոտ ենք էլի , ոնց ուզենան կհնձեն



Քանի անգամ ես լսել, որ նա ասի, թե պետք է մոռանալ ցեղասպանությունը:

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

> Քանի անգամ ես լսել, որ նա ասի, թե պետք է մոռանալ ցեղասպանությունը:


Ցեղասպանության նման մի բան ել ինքն եր անում Հայ յողովրդի հետ!!!

----------


## Արշակ

> Լևոնը չի ընդունում Հայ ազգի գոյության իրավունքը:  Եթե մարդը ասում է պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը ու ինտեգրվենք Թուրքիայի հետ ապա ստացվում է որ ով ուզենա հայ ազգին կկոտորի ու անպատիժ կմնա:  Էլ ինչ ապրել, էլ ինչ իրավունք: Խոտ ենք էլի , ոնց ուզենան կհնձեն


Կներեք, ընդհանուր քննարկմանը չեմ հետևում (պատահաբար էս էջը բացեցի վերջին երկու գրառումները կարդացի), բայց կոնկրետ ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ համենայն դեպս վերջին ցույցի ելույթում նա բոլորովին այլ բան էր ասում։ Եթե նախկինում նման բան ասել է, չգիտեմ, ես միայն նրա վերջին մի քանի ելույթներն եմ կարդացել, նման բան չի ասել։ Հետաքրքիր է, իրոք տարբեր ժամանակներում իրար հակասող տեսակետնե՞ր է հայտնել այս հարցով։

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, աշխատեք կեղտոտ քարոզչությունների զոհը չդառնալ ու արտահայտել սեփական մտքերն ու կարծիքները՝ ծնված ձեր իսկ սեփական գլխի կողմից։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում են վարկաբեկումներ, որոնք չեք կարողանում հիմնավորել կամ փաստարկել, թե ինչքան բացասական դեր է խաղում կամ խաղացել ԼՏՊ քաղաքական գործիչը Հայաստան պետության համար։ Արդյունքում ստացվում են այսպիսի թերևս թունոտ մտքեր՝ :Shok: 



> Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին մահապատիժ է հարկավոր, ուր մնաց Պրեզիդենտ!!!!!!!
> ....
> Ցեղասպանության նման մի բան ել ինքն եր անում Հայ յողովրդի հետ!!! 
> .......
> Լևոնը չի ընդունում Հայ ազգի գոյության իրավունքը: Եթե մարդը ասում է պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը ու ինտեգրվենք Թուրքիայի հետ ապա ստացվում է որ ով ուզենա հայ ազգին կկոտորի ու անպատիժ կմնա: Էլ ինչ ապրել, էլ ինչ իրավունք: Խոտ ենք էլի , ոնց ուզենան կհնձեն


Մի թունավորեք ձեր հոգին օդից բռնած թունավոր մտքերով, աշխատեցրեք տրամաբանությունը :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հետաքրքիր է, իրոք տարբեր ժամանակներում իրար հակասող տեսակետնե՞ր է հայտնել այս հարցով։


Ո'չ, նա երբեք չի ասել`





> Marduk-ի խոսքերից  
> Լևոնը չի ընդունում Հայ ազգի գոյության իրավունքը: Եթե մարդը ասում է պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը ...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ,ես հասկանում եմ,որ Հ1-ն ու առհասարակ հեռուստատեսության մեծ մասը ջանք չեն խնայում ԼՏՊ-ին վարկաբեկելու համար,բայց մի հավատացեք ամեն մի լսածի,դատեք իքներդ և մի ընկեք "ՍՈՒՏ քարոզչության ազդեցության" տակ: :Smile: 
ԼՏՊ-ն իր կառավարման ժամանակ,նամանավանդ վերջին տարիներին շատ շատ վատ բաներ է արել,դա "փաստ" է :Bad: :Բայց դրանց մեջ երբեք չի կարող մտնել հետպատերազմյան տարիների սովը,"լույս անջատելը" և էլի մի 2 սուտ խոսակցություններ:Լավ,չմանրանամ նրա կառավարման տարիներին կատարվածների մեջ,թե չէ երկար կխոսամ:
Ասեմ միայն հետևյալը`
չոր և անկողմնակալ հաշվարկ եթե անենք,ԼՏՊ-ն մի անձնավորություն է,որը ժամանկին մեծ հարգանք էր վայելում ամբողջ աշխարհով,և որ իր անունը վարկաբեկել է կառավարման վերջին  2 տարում:Ուսումնասիրելով նրա վերջին ելույթները գալիս ենք այն մտքին,որ նրա նպատակը ամենևին "թալանն" ու "կողոպուտը" չէ,այլ իր անվան վերականգնումը`մաքրելով իր կողմից թողնված "գիշատիչներին",ներկայիս իշխանությանը;
Անձամբ ես հավատում եմ նրա այն ասածին,որ նա պատրաստվում է կառավարել ընդաեմնը երեք տարի,ու հետո անցկացնելու է արդար ընտրություններ:

*Վերջում կավելացնեմ միայն այն,որ ոնց ես հասկացա ԱՊՀ և ոչ մի երկրում ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխաննությունների ձեռքից չես խլի "նախագահությունը",այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ կարծում եմ,որ ԼՏՊ-ն նախապատրաստվում է,ոչ թե գալիք ընտրություններին,այլ հեղափոխմանը:Այնպես որ "բռնվեք"*

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Առաջարկում եմ մի օր կազմակերպել կենդանի քննարկում այս թեմայի շուրջ

----------


## Smergh

> Ձեր խոսքը ավելի շուտ զգացմունքային է թվում, քան հիմնավոր, գուցե օրինա՞կ բերեք, թե կոնկրետ որ խոսքն է ձեզ սուտ թվացել, կամ ինչում է կեղծիքը։ Ինձ օրինակ ընդհակառակը, թվաց թե գրեթե բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներով ավելի շատ հնչեց լրագրողների հեգնական մեկնաբանությունները և մի քանի չափազանց թռուցիկ հատվածներ Պարոնի խոսք–պատասխաններից։ Առհասարակ  հեռուստաէկրաններից հասարակության առաջ ԼՏՊ–ն դեռևս փակ է, ու լրագրողները կարծում եմ առնվազն վախենում են մի փոքր ավելի բացել նրան էկրաններում։ Մամուլից ու ինտերնետից շատ ավելի կարելի է կորզել, իսկ նրա խոսքերը ինձ ավելի քան կշռադատված են թվում։ 
> Ու այս պարոնին մի թերագնահատեք, նա այդքան էլ թերզարգացած չի՝ ձեր ակնարկած բարոյական կերպարին համապատասխանելու համար։ 
> Ընդհանրապես մարդը ինչքան զարգացած է լինում՝ այդքան հեռանում է ստորությունից։


 


> Ուշադիր լսեցի բոլոր ալիքներով տրված նրա խոսքն` առանց ուշադրություն դարձնելու մեկնաբանություններին:


ԼՏՊ–ն սուտ էր  ասում 1996-ի մասին խոսելիս: Այդպես ստել դեռ երբեք չէի լսել, ոչ մեկից...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուշադիր լսեցի բոլոր ալիքներով տրված նրա խոսքն` առանց ուշադրություն դարձնելու մեկնաբանություններին:


Մեկնաբանությունները ոչ մի նշանակություն չունեն, երբ գործ ունենք ավազակապետական սերժաքոչարյանական ստրկահոգեբանական հեռուստալիքների մոնտաժ անողների և մեծն հեռուստաաղավաղող ու ստաստեղծագործող Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյանի բարոյազուրկ սյուժեների հետ։ 

Ես նախընտրում եմ ու բոլորին եմ խորհուրդ տալիս, օգտվել առաջին աղբյուրից
Նամանավնդ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքում
http://www.levonpresident.am/

և մնացածի դեմքում էլ
http://hhk.am/
http://www.arturpresident.am/
http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/

----------


## Armeno

> 1. Ապրելու իրավունք ունեն բոլորը , դա ամրագրված է մեր սահմանադրությամբ , իսկ եթե դու դրա հետ համաձայն չես , ապա չես ընդունում մեր սահմանադրությունը , հետևաբար կարող են անտեսվել նաև այնտեղ ամրագրված քո իրավունքները , այդ թվում ապրելու :
> 2. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եղել է Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ և կոմիտեի մյուս մասնակիցների հետ մեկտեղ առաջնորդել է մեր ժողովրդին դեպի անկաշություն
> 3. Նա ղեկավարել է Հայաստանը մեզ համար շատ ծանր տարիներին` պատերազմի տարիներին, և ես համոզված եմ , որ նա շատ մեծ դեր ունի մեր հաղթանակում:
> էլի շատ բան կարամ ասեմ


Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ էր նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իսկ Լևոնը Հայաստանի անկախացման համար ոչ մի բանէլ չի արել, ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվում էր , և բոլորն էլ անկախացան, և քանի որ տղեքը Ղարաբաղում իրենց երկիրն էին պաշտպանում, նա եկավ ու նստեց դատարկ աթոռին:
Նա չեր ղեկավարում մեր երկիրը, նա քանդում էր այն, իսկ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը հաղթեց *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*, և Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը, Ոչ մի կարևոր օգնություն չի տվել մարտիկներին

----------


## Artgeo

> Նա չեր ղեկավարում մեր երկիրը, նա քանդում էր այն


Եթե քո երկիրը Խորհրդային կիսակախյալ ու նեխած մտածելակերպով երկիրն էր, ապա համաձայն եմ հետդ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քանդում էր քո երկիրը։ Առանց խորհրդային հիմքերը արմատախիլ անելու, անհնար է կառուցել անկախ ու ազատ պետականություն։ Ցավոտմ բայց անհրաժեշտ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու տղամարդկություն ոչ բոլորն են ունենում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ էր նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իսկ Լևոնը Հայաստանի անկախացման համար ոչ մի բանէլ չի արել, ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվում էր , և բոլորն էլ անկախացան, և քանի որ տղեքը Ղարաբաղում իրենց երկիրն էին պաշտպանում, նա եկավ ու նստեց դատարկ աթոռին:
> Նա չեր ղեկավարում մեր երկիրը, նա քանդում էր այն, իսկ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը հաղթեց *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*, և Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը, Ոչ մի կարևոր օգնություն չի տվել մարտիկներին


Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, ո՞վ է քեզ այդպես սովորեցրել  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ էր նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իսկ Լևոնը Հայաստանի անկախացման համար ոչ մի բանէլ չի արել, ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվում էր , և բոլորն էլ անկախացան, և քանի որ տղեքը Ղարաբաղում իրենց երկիրն էին պաշտպանում, նա եկավ ու նստեց դատարկ աթոռին:
> Նա չեր ղեկավարում մեր երկիրը, նա քանդում էր այն, իսկ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը հաղթեց *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*, և Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը, Ոչ մի կարևոր օգնություն չի տվել մարտիկներին


Որտեղից ես լսել???
Ճիշտա,որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի նման մարդկանց,ում հիմա հերոս են համարում արիաբար կռվել են մարտի դաշտում,բայց միայն խիզախ մարտիկներով 20-երորդ դարում պատերազմ չես հաղթի:Կյանքը ամերիկյան մարտաֆիլմ չի :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որտեղից ես լսել???
> Ճիշտա,որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի նման մարդկանց,ում հիմա հերոս են համարում արիաբար կռվել են մարտի դաշտում,բայց միայն խիզախ մարտիկներով 20-երորդ դարում պատերազմ չես հաղթի:Կյանքը ամերիկյան մարտաֆիլմ չի


Ինձ թվում է, որ ուղղակի տղայի պատմության դասատուն կամ դպրոցի տնօրենն է, կամ էլ առնվազն ուսմասվարը :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

> Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, ո՞վ է քեզ այդպես սովորեցրել


Ինձ չեն սովորեցրել, ես կարողանում եմ տեսնել իրականությունը




> Եթե քո երկիրը Խորհրդային կիսակախյալ ու նեխած մտածելակերպով երկիրն էր, ապա համաձայն եմ հետդ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քանդում էր քո երկիրը։ Առանց խորհրդային հիմքերը արմատախիլ անելու, անհնար է կառուցել անկախ ու ազատ պետականություն։ Ցավոտմ բայց անհրաժեշտ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու տղամարդկություն ոչ բոլորն են ունենում։


հորհրդային հիմքերը արմատախիլ անելու համար, հարկավոր չէր վաճառել բոլոր գործարանները, ու փակել ատոմակայանը;




> Որտեղից ես լսել???
> Ճիշտա,որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի նման մարդկանց,ում հիմա հերոս են համարում արիաբար կռվել են մարտի դաշտում,բայց միայն խիզախ մարտիկներով 20-երորդ դարում պատերազմ չես հաղթի:Կյանքը ամերիկյան մարտաֆիլմ չի


ինձ կարո՞ղ եք օրինակներ բերել, թե ոնց ա պետությունը օգնել տղեքին, Իսկ
նրանք փառք Աստծո հույսները չէին դրել Լևոնի վրա:



> Ինձ թվում է, որ ուղղակի տղայի պատմության դասատուն կամ դպրոցի տնօրենն է, կամ էլ առնվազն ուսմասվարը


Մեր պատմության դասատուն ո՛չ տնօրենն ա , ո՛չ էլ ուսմասվարը, ու ես իրանից ընդհանրապես սովորելու բան չունեմ:


P.S վերևի գրառումը խնդրում եմ ջնջել, ուղղակի պատահական ախպորս նիկով էի գրում

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ չեն սովորեցրել, ես կարողանում եմ տեսնել իրականությունը


Դու խոսում ես դեպքերի մասին, որոնց ոչ միայն ականատեսը, այլև ժամանակակիցը չես եղել, հետևաբար չես կարող ասել, թե տեսնում ես իրականությունը(եթե իհարկե պայծառատես չես  :Wink: )։ Ուղղակի դու ունես քո կարծիքը, որը հիմնված է տեղեկատվության ինչ–որ դաշտի վրա, որին դու սուբյեկտիվորեն վստահում ես և դա քո իրավունքն է։ Գրեթե բոլորս էլ միջին հաշվով նույն սկզբունքով ենք ստեղծում մեր կարծիքները։ Ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը ժամանակի ընթացքում փոփոխվում է, և մարդն էլ հաճախ փոխում է նաև իր կարծիքը՝ դրան զուգընթաց։ Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է, մի խոսքով :Wink:

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

> Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամ էր նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իսկ Լևոնը Հայաստանի անկախացման համար ոչ մի բանէլ չի արել, ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվում էր , և բոլորն էլ անկախացան, և քանի որ տղեքը Ղարաբաղում իրենց երկիրն էին պաշտպանում, նա եկավ ու նստեց դատարկ աթոռին:
> Նա չեր ղեկավարում մեր երկիրը, նա քանդում էր այն, իսկ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը հաղթեց *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*, և Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը, Ոչ մի կարևոր օգնություն չի տվել մարտիկներին


Կեցցես!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> հորհրդային հիմքերը արմատախիլ անելու համար, հարկավոր չէր վաճառել բոլոր գործարանները, ու փակել ատոմակայանը;


Ճիշտ ես, խորհրդային հիմքերը արմատախիլ անելու համար քո նշած երկու բանը պետք չէր անել։ Հիմքերը արմատախիլ պիտի արվեր օրենքները փոխելով, տնտեսության կառուցվածքը վերափոխելով, ժողովրդի մտածելակերպը վերաձևավորելով։
Քո կողմից բերված երկու օրինակներից մեկը ունի կապ վերևում գրածիս հետ։ Գործարանների վաճառքը (կամ վարձով հանձնելը) անհրաժեշտ, սակայն ոչ բավարար պայման էր հետագա զարգացման համար։ Փակ տնտեսության պայմաններում ԽՍՀՄ-ն կարողանում էր գոյատևել իր ոչ էֆեկտիվ գործարաններով, սակայն բաց տնտեսության պայմաններում այդ գործարանները անմրցունակ էին։ Եթե մեծերին հարցնես, ապա նրանք վստահ եմ կասեն, թե ի՞նչ որակ ուներ խորհրդային արտադրությունը և ինչպե՞ս էին նրանք ստիպված «տակից» հագուստ և այլ իրեր ճարում։ ԽՍՀՄ-ի պլանային տնտեսությունում կարևորը պլանն էր, քանակը, իսկ որակը այնքան էլ կարևոր չէր։ Բացի դրանի, օրինակի համար, Հայաստանը արտադրում էր ԵՐԱԶ մեքենաներ, որոնք ես անվանում եմ դառը ճշմարտություն  :Smile:  Դու ինքդ կարո՞ղ ես ասել այս մեքենաների քանի՞ տոկոսն էր Հայաստանում ստեղծվում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ատոմակայանին, ապա այդ հարցը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միայնակ անել չէր կարող։ Ի դեպ այսօր էլ Քոչարյանը չի կարող միայնակ փակել ատոմակայանը, սակայն դա հանգիստ կարող են անել Կրեմլից  :Wink:

----------


## Armeno

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ատոմակայանին, ապա այդ հարցը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միայնակ անել չէր կարող։ Ի դեպ այսօր էլ Քոչարյանը չի կարող միայնակ փակել ատոմակայանը, սակայն դա հանգիստ կարող են անել Կրեմլից


Աբրիս, բաԵթե փակ չէր, բա ու՞ր էր գնում սաղ հոսանքը.



> Քո կողմից բերված երկու օրինակներից մեկը ունի կապ վերևում գրածիս հետ։ Գործարանների վաճառքը (կամ վարձով հանձնելը) անհրաժեշտ, սակայն ոչ բավարար պայման էր հետագա զարգացման համար


Կոնյակի գործարանն էլ Քոչարյանի ժամանակ ծախեցին, բայց ծախեցին որպես գործարան, որը տնտեսությանը օգուտ ա տալիս, իսկ Լևոնը փակում ու պահեստամասերը ծախում էր. 



> Դու խոսում ես դեպքերի մասին, որոնց ոչ միայն ականատեսը, այլև ժամանակակիցը չես եղել, հետևաբար չես կարող ասել, թե տեսնում ես իրականությունը(եթե իհարկե պայծառատես չես )։ Ուղղակի դու ունես քո կարծիքը, որը հիմնված է տեղեկատվության ինչ–որ դաշտի վրա, որին դու սուբյեկտիվորեն վստահում ես և դա քո իրավունքն է։ Գրեթե բոլորս էլ միջին հաշվով նույն սկզբունքով ենք ստեղծում մեր կարծիքները։ Ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը ժամանակի ընթացքում փոփոխվում է, և մարդն էլ հաճախ փոխում է նաև իր կարծիքը՝ դրան զուգընթաց։ Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է, մի խոսքով


Եթե ես չեմ եղել էտի չի նշանակում, որ դեպքերը չեն եղել, օրինակ դու էլ Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ չես եղել, ուրեմն եղեռն չի՞ եղել

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աբրիս, բաԵթե փակ չէր, բա ու՞ր էր գնում սաղ հոսանքը.
> 
> Կոնյակի գործարանն էլ Քոչարյանի ժամանակ ծախեցին, բայց ծախեցին որպես գործարան, որը տնտեսությանը օգուտ ա տալիս, իսկ Լևոնը փակում ու պահեստամասերը ծախում էր. 
> 
> Եթե ես չեմ եղել էտի չի նշանակում, որ դեպքերը չեն եղել, օրինակ դու էլ Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ չես եղել, ուրեմն եղեռն չի՞ եղել


Ատոմակայանը այդ ե՞րբ էր բաց…
Կոնյակի գործարանը մեծ հարց է, թե ում տնտեսությանն է օգուտ տալիս :LOL:  ավելի լավ է հետաքրքրվիր ինչքանով ում է ծախվել ու ինչքան հարկեր է մուծում պետական գանձարան :Tongue: 

Դեպքեր իհարկե եղել են, բայց ամեն մեկը յուրովի է դեպքերը մեկնաբանում, կախված՝ թե ոնց է իրեն ձեռք տալիս :Wink:  
Նոր անկախացած դեռ չկայացած ու պատերազմող պետության վիճակը
պետք չի համեմատել տարիներ անց վիճակի հետ մոռանալով *ժամանակի* գործոնը, ու դեռ հետն էլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց մեղադրել ինչ–ինչ հարցերում։ Այն ժամանակ գրեթե բոլորը կամա թե ակամա մասնակցել են թալանին։ Օրինակ որ էլէկտրականություն իբր թե չկար, բայց շատերը «լեվի» լույս ունեին, մարդիկ այն ժամանակ դեռ չէին գիտակցում որ իրենք իրենց են թալանում, գործարանը որպես պահեստամաս վաճառելը դա էլի քո պետության քաղաքացիներն են արել, այդ ամենի մեղավոր սարքել նախագահին այդքան էլ կոռեկտ չի։ Այդքան հեշտ չի միանգամից վերահսկելի ու կայուն պետություն ստեղծելը։ Հիմիկվա համակարգը նախորդի կատարելագործված տարբերակն է, այսինքն մարդիկ ավելի «քաղաքակիրթ» մակարդակով են թալանում։ Հենց հիմա էլ ժողովրդի մի մասը «քցում է» մյուս ավելի մեծ մասին ու դրանով էլ ապրում։ Օրինակ գազ քաշելու համար մարդը գալիս ու ասում է 2000 դրամ պիտի վճարեք, վճարում ես, ջեռուցման սարքի երաշխիք տալու համար էլի պահանջում են, շատերը վճարում են, մաքսային կետում էլի, ԳԱԻ–ու ինչ–ինչ փաստաթղթեր ձևակերպելու համար, ավտոտնակ սարքելու թույլտվության, շենք սարքելու ու էլի 1000 ու մի բանի, ու այդ ամենը *անօրինական* վճարներ են, ու մարդիկ այդ թվում է փոքրիկ վճարներով օրեկան մեծ գումարներ են աշխատում։ Երկիրդ այսպիսի ոչ պետական շրջանառությունների վրա է հիմնված։ Դու ավելի լավ է վերլուծիր թե քանի թանկարժեք ավտոմեքենայի տեր է օրինական եկամտով գնել իր ավտոմեքենան :Cool:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ինձ կարո՞ղ եք օրինակներ բերել, թե ոնց ա պետությունը օգնել տղեքին, Իսկ
> նրանք փառք Աստծո հույսները չէին դրել Լևոնի վրա:


Արմենո ջան,իմ կարծիքով դու մի քիչ սխալ պատկերացում ունես "պատերազմ" կոչվածի մասին:Պատերազմը հայաթի կռիվ չի,որ ախպերությանդ հավքես գնաս "վրեքներով անցնես" գաս :Smile:  :Ոչ թե հարցը պետք էր տալ "ոնց ա պետությունը օգնել տղեքին" այլ ինչ դեր են ունեցել "էդ տղեքը"(Վ. Սարգսյան և այլոք) մեր ու Ադրբեջանի պատերազմում:
Ամենամեծ ու ակնառու օրինակը նա է,որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շնորհիվ էր,որ մենք գրեթե ձրի զենք էինք առնում ռուսներից,և ոչ թե տղեքի:ԼՏՊ-ի այն ժամանակ ամբողջ աշխարհում ունեցաց մեծ պատվի շնորհիվ էր,որ ԱՄՆ-ն Թուրքիայի վրայով(մեր թշնամու) ուտելիք էր բերում Հայաստան,նրա շնորհիվ էր որ մենք գրավել էինք Ադրպեջանի հողերի մի ահռելի մասը ու փոխանակ մեր այլ Ադրբեջանի վրա էին գերտերությունները պայման դրել չհարձակվելու հայերի վրա, ու էլի շատ և շատ օրինակներ:Այս տիպի բաներ անելու համար,պետք է ոչ թե տղեքի խիզախությունը,այլ "խելոք մարդկանց" միտքը :Wink: :
Ես իմ գլուխն եմ խոնարհում պատերազմում զոհվածների առջև,բայց ուզում,որ չշփոթեք "հրացանով տաս ադրբեջանցի սպանելը" դա դեռ պատերազմ հաղթել չէ!!!! :Wink: 
Օրինակ,եթե համեմատենք Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ունեցած դերերը պատերազմում,ես միանշանակ կասեմ,որ Մանուկյանինը ավելի կարևոր էր,չնայած որ հետպատերազմյան շրջանում Վազգեն Սարգսյանը մեր խորհրդարանում բարձր դիրք ուներ,ու էս նույն Հ1-ը ջանք չէր խնայում նրանից հերոս սարքելու համար: :Angry2:

----------


## Smergh

> Արմենո ջան,իմ կարծիքով դու մի քիչ սխալ պատկերացում ունես "պատերազմ" կոչվածի մասին:Պատերազմը հայաթի կռիվ չի,որ ախպերությանդ հավքես գնաս "վրեքներով անցնես" գաս :Ոչ թե հարցը պետք էր տալ "ոնց ա պետությունը օգնել տղեքին" այլ ինչ դեր են ունեցել "էդ տղեքը"(Վ. Սարգսյան և այլոք) մեր ու Ադրբեջանի պատերազմում:
> Ամենամեծ ու ակնառու օրինակը նա է,որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շնորհիվ էր,որ մենք գրեթե ձրի զենք էինք առնում ռուսներից,և ոչ թե տղեքի:ԼՏՊ-ի այն ժամանակ ամբողջ աշխարհում ունեցաց մեծ պատվի շնորհիվ էր,որ ԱՄՆ-ն Թուրքիայի վրայով(մեր թշնամու) ուտելիք էր բերում Հայաստան,նրա շնորհիվ էր որ մենք գրավել էինք Ադրպեջանի հողերի մի ահռելի մասը ու փոխանակ մեր այլ Ադրբեջանի վրա էին գերտերությունները պայման դրել չհարձակվելու հայերի վրա, ու էլի շատ և շատ օրինակներ:Այս տիպի բաներ անելու համար,պետք է ոչ թե տղեքի խիզախությունը,այլ "խելոք մարդկանց" միտքը:
> Ես իմ գլուխն եմ խոնարհում պատերազմում զոհվածների առջև,բայց ուզում,որ չշփոթեք "հրացանով տաս ադրբեջանցի սպանելը" դա դեռ պատերազմ հաղթել չէ!!!!
> Օրինակ,եթե համեմատենք Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ունեցած դերերը պատերազմում,ես միանշանակ կասեմ,որ Մանուկյանինը ավելի կարևոր էր,չնայած որ հետպատերազմյան շրջանում Վազգեն Սարգսյանը մեր խորհրդարանում բարձր դիրք ուներ,ու էս նույն Հ1-ը ջանք չէր խնայում նրանից հերոս սարքելու համար:


Ես ի՞նչ լեգենդներ եք պատմում մարդկանց մասին, որոնց ապաշնորհության պատճառով քիչ էր մնում պատերազմը տանուլ տաինք:
Պատերազմում հաղթանակի ձգտող նախագահն իր ժողովրդին չի հուսահատեցնում ու պատերազմում մաքառող Հայ զինվորին համոզում, որ 7 մլն անոց Ադրբեջանի դեմ 3 մլն-անոց հայաստանով պայքարելն անիմաստ է,... և այլն: Արդեն հոգնել եմ այդ հեքիաթներին պատասխանելուց:
Այստեղ ճշմարտությանը մոտ է միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին հիշատակումը...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այստեղ ճշմարտությանը մոտ է միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին հիշատակումը...


Ուրախ եմ,որ գիտակցում ես դա,ի տարբերություն շատ-շատերի :Smile: 



> Ես ի՞նչ լեգենդներ եք պատմում մարդկանց մասին, որոնց ապաշնորհության պատճառով քիչ էր մնում պատերազմը տանուլ տաինք:
> Պատերազմում հաղթանակի ձգտող նախագահն իր ժողովրդին չի հուսահատեցնում ու պատերազմում մաքառող Հայ զինվորին համոզում, որ 7 մլն անոց Ադրբեջանի դեմ 3 մլն-անող հայաստանով պայքարելն անիմաստ է,... և այլն: Արդեն հոգնել եմ այդ հեքիաթներին պատասխանելուց:


 :Xeloq:  :Think:  ապաշնորհ ասելվ ԼՏՊ-ին ի նկատի ունեիր? :Xeloq: 
Երբ է նա համոզել,որ " 7 մլն անոց Ադրբեջանի դեմ 3 մլն-անող հայաստանով պայքարելն անիմաստ է,... և այլն"??????? կարողա հանկարծ Հ1-ով ես լսել? :LOL: 
Լավ կլիներ փաստերով խոսաիր:

----------


## dvgray

> Այստեղ ճշմարտությանը մոտ է միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին հիշատակումը...


Որտեղի՞ց քեզ այդ վստահությունը: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Աբրիս, բաԵթե փակ չէր, բա ու՞ր էր գնում սաղ հոսանքը.


Ես չեմ ասել, որ փակ չէր։ Գրառումս ուշադիր կարդա։ Ատոմակայանը փակվել է, հետո վերաբացվել։



> Կոնյակի գործարանն էլ Քոչարյանի ժամանակ ծախեցին, բայց ծախեցին որպես գործարան, որը տնտեսությանը օգուտ ա տալիս, իսկ Լևոնը փակում ու պահեստամասերը ծախում էր.


Քոչարյանի մասին չեմ խոսի տվյալ դեպքում։
Ո՞ր պահեստամասերը։  :Smile:  Խորհրդային անարդյունավետ գործարանների պահեստամասերը ո՞ւմ էին պետք։  :Smile:  Բացի դրանից, այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում կարծես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է թալանել ամբողջ Հայաստանը։  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե մի փոքր լավ մտածենք ու հիշենք այն ժամանակները, ապա շատ-շատերն էին շատ բան գողանում ու թալանում («ուրիշից ինչո՞վ եմ պակաս» պչինցիպով)։ Ծառեր կտրելն ու հոսանք գողանալը նույնպես գողություն է, որը սակայն այն ժամանակ ստիպված էին անում։ Ուրիշ ճար չկար։ Պետությունն էլ ադեկվատ էր վերաբերվում դրան։ 
Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել, այսօր քանի՞ հոգի է թալանում պետությունը ու մի՞թե այսօր կա դրա անհրաժեշտությունը։ Քանի՞ բնակարանի հաշվիչ է «պտտեցնում» «լույսի մարդը» ամեն ամսվա վերջում։ Քանի՞ մարդ է կարողանում սկսել տնտեսական գործունեություն, առանց ԽԾԲ կապեր ունենալու։ Սա նույնպես թալան է, քանի որ Հայաստանի նման փոքրիկ երկրի համար ամեն մի մարդ, ամեն մի տնտեսական գործունեություն, որը գործում է օրենքների սահմաններում ոչ թե ցանկալի, այլ անհրաժեշտ է։ Քանի՞ մարդ է ստացել պաշտոն ԽԾԲ-ի միջոցով։ Հայաստանի նման ծանր ներքին և արտաքին պայմաններում գտնվող երկրի համար ամեն մի մասնագետ ունի ոսկու գին և այստեղ չի կարող լինել խոսք ԽԾԲ-ի մասին։ Սա նույնպես գողություն ու թալան է։ 
Չեմ ուզու երկար-բարակ գրել։ Եթե դու հասկանաս իմ այս գրածը, ապա այսքանը բավարար է, եթե չհասկանաս, ապա 1000 էջ էլ գրեմ չես հասկանա կամ էլ կհասկանաս, բայց չես ընդունի  :Smile:  
Պարզ ու ապացուցված է, որ վերևից ոչինչ չի փոխվի։ «Վերևներում» նույն նեխած մտածելակերպն է։ Հայաստանը մնացել է «ներքևների» հույսին։ Աստված տա «ներքևների» մտածելակերպը փոխված լինի։ Հակառակ դեպքում... 




> Եթե ես չեմ եղել էտի չի նշանակում, որ դեպքերը չեն եղել, օրինակ դու էլ Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ չես եղել, ուրեմն եղեռն չի՞ եղել


Եղել է, չի եղելի մասին չի բանավեճը։  :Smile:  Զուտ գնահատման ու մտածողության տարբերություն է։ Պրոպագանդայի և ունեցած տեղեկատվության տարբերություն։ Նույն Եղեռնը հայերը անվանում են Եղեռն ու ասում, որ սպանվել է 1.5 միլիոնից ավել մարդ, թուրքերն ասում են, որ մահացել է մի քանի հարյուր հազար պատերազմի ու սովի պատճառով։ Նույն էլ այս դեպքում։ Մի կողմը հնարավորինս մգացնելու է, իմ կարծիքով առանց այդ էլ մուգ 90-ականները, մյուս կողմը հնարավորինս արդարացնելու է։  :Smile:  Լրիվ նորմալ է։  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Մի կողմը հնարավորինս մգացնելու է, իմ կարծիքով առանց այդ էլ մուգ 90-ականները, մյուս կողմը հնարավորինս արդարացնելու է։  Լրիվ նորմալ է։


Գոնե "Ակումբ"-ում հաստատ այդպես չի:
Լևոնի կողմնակիցները /որոնցից մեկն էլ ես եմ/, հնարավորինս չեն արդարացնում այն, ինչ որ եղել է: Նրանք /այսինքն մեկն էլ ես  :Smile: /, ասում ենք, որ պետք է առաջ նայել, ու առանց ճակատագրական որակավորումների, փորձել գիտակցել, թե ինչ ճանապարհն է մեր համար լավագույնը: 
Միայն հայոյելը՝ դա այն մարդու "զբաղմունքն է", ով միայն ունակ է ռեակցիա տալ /կամ դրան էլ ունակ չի/ դեպքերին: Իսկ սեփական ճակատագիրը կերտելու համար նա անպիտան է: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ բոլորը սպասում են, որ Լևոնը մի բան ասի, որ խոսալու ու հայոյելու թեմա ունենան:
 :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Ուրախ եմ,որ գիտակցում ես դա,ի տարբերություն շատ-շատերի
> 
>  ապաշնորհ ասելվ ԼՏՊ-ին ի նկատի ունեիր?
> Երբ է նա համոզել,որ " 7 մլն անոց Ադրբեջանի դեմ 3 մլն-անող հայաստանով պայքարելն անիմաստ է,... և այլն"??????? կարողա հանկարծ Հ1-ով ես լսել?
> Լավ կլիներ փաստերով խոսաիր:


Լ.յ.ո.վ ջան, այն ժամանակ Հ-1 չէր կոչվում, դա 1992 թվականն էր, պատերազմի ամենածանր պահին: Որպես ղեկավարներ ես ապաշնորհ էի համարում ու հիմա էլ համարում եմ Ձեր նշած անձանց, բացառությամբ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի:
Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն ու նրա կողմնակիցները հեչ թող վայնասուն չբարձրացնեն Հ-1-ի դեմ, իրենցից է գալիս, իրենց ժամանակ էլ`  հիմա էլ ժողովուրդը դժգոհ է այդ  հեռուստաընկերությունից, այնպես որ նրանք նոր են "վայելում" եդ  թույնը, իսկ մենք` շուրջ 18 տարի է գիտենք թե դա ինչ է նշանակում ու արդեն ընտելացել ենք դրան:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ափսոս ոչ ոք չի հիշում, որ այդ տարիներին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մենակ չէր իրական իշխանության ղեկին , որ կար Վազգեն Սարգսյանը : Ես նաև շատ ափսոսում եմ , որ այսօր Արամ Սարգսյանը կանգնած է Լևոնի կողքին , և Լևոնը չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ բացահայտել այն ժամանակվա կարևոր իրադարձություններ :
Կավելացնեմ հետևյալը` ես ընտրելու եմ Լևոնին , ոչ թե նրա արածի համար , այլ նրա համար ինչ նա անելու է, այսինքն դնելու այսօրվա կաշառակերության իրական պայքարի սկիզբը : Ես շատ կուզենայի տեսնել Վազգենին ու Լևոնին մի թիմում , քանի որ համարում եմ , որ այսօրվա Հայաստանի նախագահ դառնալու բարոյական իրավունք ունի միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը , բայց նա ի վիճակի չէ պայքարել Սարգսյանի իշխանական մեքենայի դեմ : Դա է միակ պատճառը , որ ես ընտրում եմ Լևոնին :

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ափսոս ոչ ոք չի հիշում, որ այդ տարիներին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մենակ չէր իրական իշխանության ղեկին , որ կար Վազգեն Սարգսյանը : Ես նաև շատ ափսոսում եմ , որ այսօր Արամ Սարգսյանը կանգնած է Լևոնի կողքին , և Լևոնը չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ բացահայտել այն ժամանակվա կարևոր իրադարձություններ :
> Կավելացնեմ հետևյալը` ես ընտրելու եմ Լևոնին , ոչ թե նրա արածի համար , այլ նրա համար ինչ նա անելու է, այսինքն դնելու այսօրվա կաշառակերության իրական պայքարի սկիզբը : Ես շատ կուզենայի տեսնել Վազգենին ու Լևոնին մի թիմում , քանի որ համարում եմ , որ այսօրվա Հայաստանի նախագահ դառնալու բարոյական իրավունք ունի միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը , բայց նա ի վիճակի չէ պայքարել Սարգսյանի իշխանական մեքենայի դեմ : Դա է միակ պատճառը , որ ես ընտրում եմ Լևոնին :


Հեշտ չէ խոստովանել, որ եղել ես երկրի նախագահ ու վերջին խոսքի իրավունքը (սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված) քոնը չի եղել: Ինչպես նաև հեշտ չէ խոստովանել, որ ընտրություններ ես կեղծել, կամ թույլ ես տվել, որ կեղծեն այդ վերջին խոսքի իրավունքը քեզանից խլողները: Լևոնը որքան էլ որ ուզենա չի կարող անկեղծ խոսել ժողովրդի հետ: Իսկ էսօրվա իշխանություններին էլ հենց դա է պետք: Էն օրը Լևոնի մամլո ասուլիսից միայն մի կտոր ցույց տվեցին, թե ինչպես է Լևոնը բացահայտ ստում կապված 96-ի ընտրությունների հետ, իսկ մյուս մասերը, որոնք կարող էին բարցրացնել  Լևոնի հեղինակությունը պարզապես մոնտաժվեցին: Հենց այդ պատճառով Լևոնը շատ խոցելի է, ու իմ կարծիքով, բարոյական իրավունք չունի հավակնել ընդդիմության միասնական թեկնածուի դերի համար: Որքան էլ, որ օբյեկտիվ լինեն 90-ականների ճգնաժամի պատճառները, միևնույնն է ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգված դա կապելու է ԼՏՊ-ի անձի հետ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հեշտ չէ խոստովանել, որ եղել ես երկրի նախագահ ու վերջին խոսքի իրավունքը (սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված) քոնը չի եղել: Ինչպես նաև հեշտ չէ խոստովանել, որ ընտրություններ ես կեղծել, կամ թույլ ես տվել, որ կեղծեն այդ վերջին խոսքի իրավունքը քեզանից խլողները: Լևոնը որքան էլ որ ուզենա չի կարող անկեղծ խոսել ժողովրդի հետ: Իսկ էսօրվա իշխանություններին էլ հենց դա է պետք: Էն օրը Լևոնի մամլո ասուլիսից միայն մի կտոր ցույց տվեցին, թե ինչպես է Լևոնը բացահայտ ստում կապված 96-ի ընտրությունների հետ, իսկ մյուս մասերը, որոնք կարող էին բարցրացնել  Լևոնի հեղինակությունը պարզապես մոնտաժվեցին: Հենց այդ պատճառով Լևոնը շատ խոցելի է, ու իմ կարծիքով, բարոյական իրավունք չունի հավակնել ընդդիմության միասնական թեկնածուի դերի համար: Որքան էլ, որ օբյեկտիվ լինեն 90-ականների ճգնաժամի պատճառները, միևնույնն է ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգված դա կապելու է ԼՏՊ-ի անձի հետ:


Ինձ թվում է դա շատ քիչ է խոցելի լինելու համար, այսօրվա իշխանությունը մեծ աչքի գերան ունի, բայց Լևոնի աչքի փուշն է ցուցադրում օրը 40 անգամ։ Քաղաքականությունը միշտ էլ անբարո կողմեր ունի, դրանցից մեկն էլ ժողովրդին քարոզչությունների միջոցով մոլորեցնել–գրավելն է, ինչը գոնե Լևոնը խոստովանում է իր ծրագրում։ Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չգիտեմ թե ինչ կաներ, եթե նա դառնար նախագահ, ճիշտն ասած նրան չեմ էլ պատկերացնում նախագահի դերում, ինձ չափազանց թույլ մարդ է նա թվում։ Դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է, համենայն դեպս ինձ ոգևորում է որ գոնե իմ շրջապատում գրեթե բոլորը Լևոնին կողմ են զուտ օբյեկտիվորեն, նա բոլորովին էլ սուրբ կամ կուռք չի, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով նա կարող է շատ բաներ անել դեպի լավը։

----------


## Marduk

Լևոնի խոսքերը իմ համար հիմք չեն որովհետև ես արդեն հաստատ գիտեմ որ նա ստախոս է: Մարդը որը ասում է թե 96-ի ընտրությունները նորմալ են եղել, այլևս ինչ կարելի է ակնկալել նրանից:
Եվ հետո նորից կրկնում եմ, բացարձակ կարևոր չի ինչ է ասում Լևոնը, եթե մարդը ամեն իր ելույթում հայտարարում է այն մասին որ պետք է հաստատվեն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ ու երբեք չի ասում ինչ գնով, ոնց դա հասկանալ:

Թուրքիան արդեն 17 տարի է ասել է, մոռացեք Ցեղասպանությունը ու մենք ձեր հետ հարաբերություն կհաստատենք: Հիմա ինչ Թուրքիան փոխելու է իր կարծի՞քը: Ում համար: Լևոնի սիրուն աչքերի համա՞ր:

Պարզ է որ Թուրքիան 1000 տարի էլ մնա չի փոխի իր կարծիքը այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ: Ուրեմն այստեղից բխում է պարզագույ տրամաբանություն: Պետք փոխվենք մենք որպեսզի Թուրքիան մեզ ների: Այսինքն պետք է մոռանանք Ցեղասպանությունը որպեսզի նա մեր հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատի:

----------


## Annychka

Ինչ՜ ցավալիա՜ ,որ շատ մարդիկ քաղաքականությունից  (հատկապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի)  ընհանրապես գաղափար  չունեն… :Bad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչ՜ ցավալիա՜ ,որ շատ մարդիկ քաղաքականությունից  (հատկապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի)  ընհանրապես գաղափար  չունեն…


Այո շատ ցավալի է  :Sad: 
Այս 16 էջանոց քննարկումներից ես միայն մի բան հասկացա, որ ով ինչ կարծիքի էր նույնին էլ մնաց  :Beee:  :
Եթե հեռուստատեսությունը կարողանում է ամեն մի (կոպիտ ասած) "անտաղանդից" երգիչ/երգչուհի սարքել,ապա երևի "ավազակին" էլ նախագահ կսարքի էլի :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Լեվոնին կուզենամ տեսնել Խորհրդարանի խեսնակ, շատ լավ օռատոր ա

----------


## Annychka

> Խնդրում եմ մի հարցի անկեղծ պատասխանեք. Ձեզ վճարու՞մ են Լևոնին սատարելու համար



Պետք չի Լևոնին կուռք դարձնել.ուղղակի պիտի գնահատել նրա կատարած լավ գործերը,իսկ ինչ վերաբերում փողով սատարելուն՝ասեմ որ նա դրա կարիքը չունի  :Stop:

----------


## P.S.

Լևոնին միշտ հարգել եմ, հենց նրա ծանր կեցվածքի և գիտական մտքի համար։ Բայց այն ինչ անում է հիմա՝ ուղղակի տարակուսանք է առաջացնում։ Կարծում եմ, առաջին նախագահը արդեն բլեֆի է գնում, անելով այնպիսի հայտարարություններ, ինչպիսիք են՝  երեք շաբաթից հարկայինը, անվտանգությունն ու ոստիկանությունը վարչապետին չեն ենթարկվի։ 

Ընդհանրապես, Լևոնի թիմակիցների մոտ անհասկանալի մոլագար ինքնավստահություն է տիրում, որ անպայման հաղթելու են։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հոգեբանական առումով շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է, բայց մյուս կողմից, էնքան հաստատակամ են, տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե ոնց–որ մարդիկ հիպնոզացրել են։ Սա գրում եմ առանց հեգնանքի։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընդհանրապես, Լևոնի թիմակիցների մոտ անհասկանալի մոլագար ինքնավստահություն է տիրում, որ անպայման հաղթելու են։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հոգեբանական առումով շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է, բայց մյուս կողմից, էնքան հաստատակամ են, տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե ոնց–որ մարդիկ հիպնոզացրել են։ Սա գրում եմ առանց հեգնանքի։


P.S. ջան Հայաստանում որ լինեիր կհասկանայիր։  :Smile:  Ի տարբերություն Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմնակիցների, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները հոգով ու մտքով են իրենց ընտրությունը կատարել։ Վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ ո՛չ միտինգներին և ո՛չ այլուր փող չի բաժանվում։  :Wink: 

Օրինակի համար, ՄԻԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստ դառնալու դեպքում, ուսանողներին վճարում են 100 000 ՀՀ դրամ և քննությունները առանց խնդրի հանձնել են խոստանում։ Ցավում եմ, որ Հայաստանում կան երիտասարդներ, որոնք չեն էլ մտածում, որ ընտրություններում Սերժ-Քոչարյանի հաղթելու դեպքում այդ գումարի բազմապատիկը կվերցնեն իրենցից։ Ցավում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք 30 արծաթով այսօր էլ պատրաստ են վաճառել իրենց հայրենիքն ու հոգին...

----------


## P.S.

> P.S. ջան Հայաստանում որ լինեիր կհասկանայիր։  Ի տարբերություն Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմնակիցների, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները հոգով ու մտքով են իրենց ընտրությունը կատարել։ Վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ ո՛չ միտինգներին և ո՛չ այլուր փող չի բաժանվում։ 
> 
> Օրինակի համար, ՄԻԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստ դառնալու դեպքում, ուսանողներին վճարում են 100 000 ՀՀ դրամ և քննությունները առանց խնդրի հանձնել են խոստանում։ Ցավում եմ, որ Հայաստանում կան երիտասարդներ, որոնք չեն էլ մտածում, որ ընտրություններում Սերժ-Քոչարյանի հաղթելու դեպքում այդ գումարի բազմապատիկը կվերցնեն իրենցից։ Ցավում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք 30 արծաթով այսօր էլ պատրաստ են վաճառել իրենց հայրենիքն ու հոգին...


Ապեր, շատ ես դրամատիզացնում...ժամանակին ընկերներով մտանք ՀՌԱԿ միայն մի բանի համար՝ կուսակցական լավ քեֆեր էին անում, մենք էլ ընկերուհի ունեինք, բայց փող չունեինք։ Դարձանք երիտասարդ ռամկավարներ, մի երեք ամիս գնացինք քեֆերի, հետո դուրս եկանք։ 

Նույնը հիմա՝ փող են տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անեն՝ անդամագրվեն ՀՀԿ կամ խոստանան, որ Սերժին կընտրեն։ Է թող խոստանան ու դրա համար էլ վճարվեն։ Հետո էլ ընտրեն նրան, ում ուզում են։ Միևնույն է քվեախցիկ հո հետները չեն մտնելու։ 

Չկա անպարտելի իշխանություն, ուղղակի պետք է պայքարել համարժեք գործիքներով։ Իսկ իմ ասածը վերաբերում եմ ԼՏՊ–ին պաշտպանելու ոչ թե դրդապատճառների, այլ անհասկանալի ինքնամեդիտացված խորը համոզմանը։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ապեր, շատ ես դրամատիզացնում...ժամանակին ընկերներով մտանք ՀՌԱԿ միայն մի բանի համար՝ կուսակցական լավ քեֆեր էին անում, մենք էլ ընկերուհի ունեինք, բայց փող չունեինք։ Դարձանք երիտասարդ ռամկավարներ, մի երեք ամիս գնացինք քեֆերի, հետո դուրս եկանք։ 
> 
> Նույնը հիմա՝ փող են տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անեն՝ անդամագրվեն ՀՀԿ կամ խոստանան, որ Սերժին կընտրեն։ Է թող խոստանան ու դրա համար էլ վճարվեն։ Հետո էլ ընտրեն նրան, ում ուզում են։ Միևնույն է քվեախցիկ հո հետները չեն մտնելու։ 
> 
> Չկա անպարտելի իշխանություն, ուղղակի պետք է պայքարել համարժեք գործիքներով։ Իսկ իմ ասածը վերաբերում եմ ԼՏՊ–ին պաշտպանելու ոչ թե դրդապատճառների, այլ անհասկանալի ինքնամեդիտացված խորը համոզմանը։


Իսկ եթե լրացրած քվեաթերթիկը տալիս են ձեռքները ու ասում են մի հատ էլ մաքուրը քեզնից ստանանք :

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր, շատ ես դրամատիզացնում...ժամանակին ընկերներով մտանք ՀՌԱԿ միայն մի բանի համար՝ կուսակցական լավ քեֆեր էին անում, մենք էլ ընկերուհի ունեինք, բայց փող չունեինք։ Դարձանք երիտասարդ ռամկավարներ, մի երեք ամիս գնացինք քեֆերի, հետո դուրս եկանք։


ՀՀԿ անդամ է Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը։ Էդ հեչ, բայց նրանք քարոզչություն չեն անում։ Իսկ էս ՄԻԱԿները ինքնամոռաց խցկվում են մարդկանց տները։



> Նույնը հիմա՝ փող են տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անեն՝ անդամագրվեն ՀՀԿ կամ խոստանան, որ Սերժին կընտրեն։ Է թող խոստանան ու դրա համար էլ վճարվեն։ Հետո էլ ընտրեն նրան, ում ուզում են։ Միևնույն է քվեախցիկ հո հետները չեն մտնելու։


Չէն կարող, հայկական կառուսելն է աշխատում։ Նշած քվեաթերթիկը տալիս են ձեռքդ ու դատարկը պիտի դուրս բերես։ 



> Չկա անպարտելի իշխանություն, ուղղակի պետք է պայքարել համարժեք գործիքներով։ Իսկ իմ ասածը վերաբերում եմ ԼՏՊ–ին պաշտպանելու ոչ թե դրդապատճառների, այլ անհասկանալի ինքնամեդիտացված խորը համոզմանը։


Չկա։ Ու դա կհաստատվի գարնանը։  :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

Ինչպես   կարելի  է  մոռանալ   95-98    տարիները:  Մինչ   այդ   թվերը,  երկիրը   պատերազմի    մեջ  էր,   այդ   իսկ   պատճառով   հայ   մարդը   գիտակցաբար   տանում   էր   զրկանքները,  ինչպես   ասում   էին,   ըմբռնումով    էին   մոտենում:  Հուս   փայփայելով...  պատերազմը   կավարտվի   եւ   կամաց   կամաց   վիճակները   կըշիտկվեն:   Այդ   տարիներին,   չկար   լույս,   սակայն   կար   հույս   ապագայի   հանդեպ,  պատերազմը    ավարտվելուց   ժամանակ   անց,  95    թվին   վերագործարկվեց   նաեւ   ատոմակայանը,  լուսավորվեցին   փողոցները    եւ   տները,  անցան   եւս   երեք   տարիներ,  սակայն   հայաստանում   վիճակը   այդպես   էլ   չլավացավ,  դեռ    ավելին...   գնալով   ավելի   էին   ախքատանում   ընտանիքները:  95-98  թվերին   կար   լույսը,   սակայն   գնալով   մարում   էր   հույսը,  հետեվաբար   հայ   մարդիք    հուսահատությունից   ձեռքերը  բռունցք   առած,  երեւանի    փողոցներում   վանկարկում   էին...  Լեեեւււոոոննն ...   Հե-ռա-ցիր...     Այնպես   որ,    նա   արդեն   մեկ   անգամ     քննություն   է   հանձնել   եւ   կտրվել   է:  Նրանից   սպասելիքները   ավելորդ   են:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Իսկ ումից ես սպասելիքներ ակնկալում ?

----------


## voter

> Ինձ թվում է դա շատ քիչ է խոցելի լինելու համար, այսօրվա իշխանությունը մեծ աչքի գերան ունի, բայց Լևոնի աչքի փուշն է ցուցադրում օրը 40 անգամ։ Քաղաքականությունը միշտ էլ անբարո կողմեր ունի, դրանցից մեկն էլ ժողովրդին քարոզչությունների միջոցով մոլորեցնել–գրավելն է, ինչը գոնե Լևոնը խոստովանում է իր ծրագրում։ Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չգիտեմ թե ինչ կաներ, եթե նա դառնար նախագահ, ճիշտն ասած նրան չեմ էլ պատկերացնում նախագահի դերում, ինձ չափազանց թույլ մարդ է նա թվում։ Դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է, համենայն դեպս ինձ ոգևորում է որ գոնե իմ շրջապատում գրեթե բոլորը Լևոնին կողմ են զուտ օբյեկտիվորեն, նա բոլորովին էլ սուրբ կամ կուռք չի, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով նա կարող է շատ բաներ անել դեպի լավը։


Իսկ եթե ներկա իշխանություններին մի պահ մոռանանք՞, նրանք քաղաքական դեմքեր չեն եղել ու չեն լինի....
Այդ պայմաններում, որ Սերժը խաղից դուրս է Լևոնի աչքի փուշը ԻՆՉԻ հետ պիտի համեմատեք, որ այն չերևա՞

Իսկ որ Մանուկյանին որպես պրեզիդենտ ԼՏՊականները չեն տեսնում, դա շատ լավէ, ուրեմն նրան ավելի հեշտ կլինի այդ պաշտոնի իրավունքները լրիվ զրօյացնել ու մարդկանց սպասելիքները ուղղել բազմաթիվ բևեռների, սկսած գյուղսովետի նախահագը ու մարզպետը ու վերջրացրաց ամենաշատը վարչապետով։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ Հայաստանում ու հայերը մնացած աշխարում կսկսեն հասկանալ, որ նամակ ռուսաց թագավորին գրելու փոխարեն, ջրի պայթած տրուբի հարցը պիտի գյուղսովետի նախագահից սպասեն ու նրա կաշին ձևեն մինջև անի կամ տա անողը անի...

----------


## քաղաքացի

Այսօր Հայլուր նայեցի: Նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանը շնորհավորեց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:

----------


## schuschanik

> Այսօր Հայլուր նայեցի: Նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանը շնորհավորեց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:


բնականաբար հեգնանքով, քանի որ նա ոչ մի մեկնաբանությամբ չհավաստեց, որ ընդունել է նրա հաղթանակած դուրս գալու փաստը:

----------


## Armeno

Դա փաստ չի, այլ  ուրախ երազ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Դա փաստ չի, այլ  ուրախ երազ


իսկ երազները նախկին իշխանության փաստեր դառնալու հիմք ունեն հենց թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ ներկա իշխանության գործունեության մութ անկյունները լուսավորող փաստերը մղձավանջի տեսքով գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ամեն օր են իրենց իսկ երազում հյուր գալիս :LOL:  ու հաստատ չեն շնորհավորում :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Այսօր Արամ Սարգսյանը/Վազգենի եղբայրը/ եթերով հայտարարեց, որ Լևոնը անգամ մի խանութ չունի:
Սկզբից անչափ զվարճալի էր:  :LOL: 
Մի լավ հռհռալուց հետո, իհարկե ստիպված եղա հիշել այն բոլոր հիշեցումները, որ 92-... թվերին դրվում էին Լևոնի անունը հիշատակելուց առաջ: 
Մեզ լրիվ ապուշի տե՞ղ են դրել սրանք:
 Երևի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ազգուտակն էլ մի հատ կոտրած տաշտակ ունի իրենց պապական գեղում  :Wink: :

Եթե իրենք մոռացել են, ապա հիշեցնել կարելի է ասենք միայն Թելմանի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գռփոցիները,,,
/Բացարձակ անհամություն է  :Bad: , գոնե ձենները կտրեն.../

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսօր Արամ Սարգսյանը/Վազգենի եղբայրը/ եթերով հայտարարեց, որ Լևոնը անգամ մի խանութ չունի:
> Սկզբից անչափ զվարճալի էր: 
> Մի լավ հռհռալուց հետո, իհարկե ստիպված եղա հիշել այն բոլոր հիշեցումները, որ 92-... թվերին դրվում էին Լևոնի անունը հիշատակելուց առաջ: 
> Մեզ լրիվ ապուշի տե՞ղ են դրել սրանք:
>  Երևի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ազգուտակն էլ մի հատ կոտրած տաշտակ ունի իրենց պապական գեղում :
> 
> Եթե իրենք մոռացել են, ապա հիշեցնել կարելի է ասենք միայն Թելմանի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գռփոցիները,,,
> /Բացարձակ անհամություն է , գոնե ձենները կտրեն.../


Սկզբունքորեն զվարճալին թերևս այն է, որ իսկապես խանութ չունի, :LOL: 
 խանութն ի՞նչ է չունես, 7 տարի նախագահ ես եղել, մարդիկ տես ինչ փլեյ սիթիներ, կազինոներ, ռեստորաններ, հոթելներ ունեն, հյուսիսային պողոտա ունեն՝ աշխարհը չունի։ :Tongue: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա Լևոնը իսկապես ի՞նչ ունի բացի իր սև ու մռայլ դղյակից։ Օրինակ ես չգիտեմ։ :Think:  Չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ մի տուն էլ Փարիզում ունի։ Իսկ Եղբայրը ի՞նչ է գռփել, ես ինչքան հիշում եմ, եղբայրը դեմ էր Հրազդանմաշի սեփականաշնորհելուն, այդ հողի վրա էլ նրան սպանեցին, գուցե սխալվու՞մ եմ, ինֆորմացիա կա՞։ 
Բայց ինչ ճիշտ է՝ ճիշտ է, ես կուզեի ուժեղ մարդկանց տեսնել նրա կողքին, բայց ոչ Արամ Սարգսյանին, կամ Ստեփանին, նրանք քաղաքականությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռու մարդիկ են ու նման փաստարկներով փորձում են ռեյթինգ ավելացնել, դա իսկապես զվարճալի է, ռաբիզության հոտ է գալիս։ Այ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը լրիվ ուրիշ հարթության պատկեր է։ Այս թեկուզ օլիգարխը :LOL: … ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս, գրագետ, կիրթ մարդ է, աշխարհայացքից չի նեղվում։ Քաղաքականությունից էլ է հասկանում, հարգում եմ նրան։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լևոնն իսկապես խանութներ չունի , եթե ունենար, հայլուրը բաց չէր թողնի առիթը այդ մասին ասելու :

----------


## P.S.

> Լևոնն իսկապես խանութներ չունի , եթե ունենար, հայլուրը բաց չէր թողնի առիթը այդ մասին ասելու :


Իհարկե, Լևոնը խանութ չունի, որովհետև խելացի է այնքան, որ իր կարողությունը չի մանրում և հանրության առաջ չի դնում։ Տարբեր գնահատականներով, նա հետխորհրդային տարածքի ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից է, որի կարողությունը մոտավորապես 1.5-3 մլրդ դոլար է։ Վերջին տասը տարիներին նա կարողացել է լեգալացնել այդ գումարները և տեղափոխել արտասահման։ Դրանց մի մասն էլ փոխանցել է որոշ գործարարների՝ այսինքն ակտիվ շրջանառության մեջ է դրել։ 

Անկախ նրանից, թե Լևոնը նորից կդառնա նախագահ, թե ոչ, բայց որ կգա մի օր, երբ կվերադարձնի այդ գումաները։ Դրանում չկասկածեք։ 

Ընդհանրապես, ԼՏՊ–ն քարոզարշավը շատ դիպուկ սկսեց։ Հիմա, իմ տպավորությամբ մարգինալացել է։ Ու ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մյուս թեկնածուների քարոզարշավից։ Ավելին, երբ կարդում ես Հայկական Ժամանակը, ոնց որ Հայլուրի տպագիր ու ռեվերս տարբերակը լինի....

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իհարկե, Լևոնը խանութ չունի, որովհետև խելացի է այնքան, որ իր կարողությունը չի մանրում և հանրության առաջ չի դնում։ Տարբեր գնահատականներով, նա հետխորհրդային տարածքի ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից է, որի կարողությունը մոտավորապես 1.5-3 մլրդ դոլար է։ Վերջին տասը տարիներին նա կարողացել է լեգալացնել այդ գումարները և տեղափոխել արտասահման։ Դրանց մի մասն էլ փոխանցել է որոշ գործարարների՝ այսինքն ակտիվ շրջանառության մեջ է դրել։


Կարո՞ղ ես մանրամասնել, եթէ կան փաստեր՝ խնդրեմ:




> Անկախ նրանից, թե Լևոնը նորից կդառնա նախագահ, թե ոչ, բայց որ կգա մի օր, երբ կվերադարձնի այդ գումաները։ Դրանում չկասկածեք։


Կատա՞կ: Չեմ հաւատում: Մի օրինակ տուէք Հայաստանից, կամ այլ երկիրներից, որ խօսի միլիարդավոր դոլլարների վերադարձի մասին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Այսօր Հ1-ով նայում էի նախընտրական քարոզարշավները ու նենց տպավորություն ստացա,որ էտքան թեկնածուների ելույթների միջից ամենաքիչը ԼՏՊ-ինին էին եկել մարդիկ`
սկզբում ցույց տվին Ս.Սարգսյանինը Նորքում--- ահագին շատ մարդ կար,երևի մի 350,
հետո Ա.Բաղդասարյանինը---էլի նենց ոչինչ մի 150 մարդ կլնեին,
Վ.Հովհաննիսյանինը---մի 300 իմ տեսնելով,
Ա.Գեղամյանինը---մի 180 երևի,
Վ.Մանուկյանինը---մի 100 երևի,
ու հետո ցույց տվեցին Լևոնինը`մի 15 հատ Jeep,Brabus և այլնով եկան Պետրոսյանենք,բայց ելույթին մասնակցեց երևի մի 50 մարդ մաքսիմումը:
Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ,որ Հ1-ի անձնակազմը հմուտ Tuning անողներ են,ու Լևոնի համար ամենավատ կադրերն են ընտրել,բայց դե ճշմարտության ինչ-որ մաս կա չէ?
Հետաքրքիր է ինչ գիտեք դուք ԼՏՊ-ի քարոզաշավի մասին հատկապես Երևանից դուրս :Think:  որտեղից կարելի տեղեկանալ այս մասին? :Xeloq:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսօր Հ1-ով նայում էի նախընտրական քարոզարշավները ու նենց տպավորություն ստացա,որ էտքան թեկնածուների ելույթների միջից ամենաքիչը ԼՏՊ-ինին էին եկել մարդիկ`
> սկզբում ցույց տվին Ս.Սարգսյանինը Նորքում--- ահագին շատ մարդ կար,երևի մի 350,
> հետո Ա.Բաղդասարյանինը---էլի նենց ոչինչ մի 150 մարդ կլնեին,
> Վ.Հովհաննիսյանինը---մի 300 իմ տեսնելով,
> Ա.Գեղամյանինը---մի 180 երևի,
> Վ.Մանուկյանինը---մի 100 երևի,
> ու հետո ցույց տվեցին Լևոնինը`մի 15 հատ Jeep,Brabus և այլնով եկան Պետրոսյանենք,բայց ելույթին մասնակցեց երևի մի 50 մարդ մաքսիմումը:
> Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ,որ Հ1-ի անձնակազմը հմուտ Tuning անողներ են,ու Լևոնի համար ամենավատ կադրերն են ընտրել,բայց դե ճշմարտության ինչ-որ մաս կա չէ?
> Հետաքրքիր է ինչ գիտեք դուք ԼՏՊ-ի քարոզաշավի մասին հատկապես Երևանից դուրս որտեղից կարելի տեղեկանալ այս մասին?


Սերժինը պարզ մեխանիզմ է, պետական հիմնարկների, նրան սատարող վարչությունների ու նաև մասնավոր կառույցների մարդիկ՝ հաճախ հարկադրաբար, ավտոբուսներով գալիս ու հարայ հրոց են սարքում, ձեռի հետ էլ թաղի պարապ մարդիկ են գալիս ու «տու՛շ» :Jagi:  :Bux: 
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ Սերժի քարոզչական ծրագիրը այս անգամ հզոր էր մտածված, մի 3 ամիս շարունակ հեռուստաեթերը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն էր իրականացնում, արդյունքում տեսանք որ որոշ գյուղերի բնակիչներ, որոնք մենակ «հայլուր» են նայում, նույնիսկ ագրեսիվ էին տրամադրված Լևոնի հանդեպ, այնպես որ հեռուստատեսությունը իր գործը արել է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Սերժին, ապա տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ղեկավարների 85%-ը ՀՀԿ–ական է, նրանք ունեն հրահանգ՝ բերել լիքը ձայն Սերժի օգտին, հակառակ դեպքում դիմում գրեն։ Իսկ քանի որ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ղեկավարները քչից շատից կարող են տեղի բնակչության վրա ազդել, ապա Լևոնի ու մյուսների շանսերը էլ ավելի են քչանում։ Այնպես որ ես գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այս Սերժը մի ստվար զանգվածից մաքուր առանց կեղծիքների ձայներ է ստանալու։ Ներկա պահին, մենք որպես ժողովուրդ միջին հաշվով թերզարգացած, աշխարհայացքից կաղացող, գաղափարներից թույլ ժողովուրդ ենք։ Այդպիսին էինք երբ ցեղասպանություն տեղի ունեցավ, այդպիսին էինք որ խորհրդարանում սպանդ արեցին ու մենք լռեցինք, այդպիսին էինք որ զորավար Անդրանիկը ընկավ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ու լքեց երկիրը, այդպիսին էինք որ Նարեկացին գրեց իր «Ողբ»–ը ու հազար ու մի նման բաներ։ Այնպես որ հայեր, սխալ ու թարս աստղի տակ ենք ծնվել :Tongue:  Դե ոչինչ, հույս ունենանք, որ մյուս կյանքում գերմանացի, կամ շվեդ կծնվենք :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ Սերժի քարոզչական ծրագիրը այս անգամ հզոր էր մտածված, մի 3 ամիս շարունակ հեռուստաեթերը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն էր իրականացնում, արդյունքում տեսանք որ որոշ գյուղերի բնակիչներ, որոնք մենակ «հայլուր» են նայում, նույնիսկ ագրեսիվ էին տրամադրված Լևոնի հանդեպ, այնպես որ հեռուստատեսությունը իր գործը արել է։


Թերևս որոշ գյուղերի բնակիչների համար ճիշտ  ես ասում, բայց գիտեմ շատերին, ովքեր հենց այդ հակալևոնական քարոզչությունից հետո դարձան հակասերժական, այսինքն «ամենալավ գովազդը հակագովազդն է» սկզբունքը մասամբ աշխատել է ու դեռ կաշխատի՝ հաշվի առնելով հատկապես երեկվա Ծաղակաձորում տված հարցազրույցը ներկայիս նախագահի :Bad: 
Մարդ գոնե ի պաշտոնե պիտի աշխատի իրեն վեր պահել ամենից գոնե մոտակա այս երկու ամիսը` անկախ համախոհների շահերից:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իմ կարծիքով ամենացավալին այն  է, որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածին եւս մեկ անգամ կանգնեցնում են մի ընտրության առաջ, որը կոչվում է` "չարյաց փոքրագույնը": Շատ-շատերը ոչ թե ուզում են ԼՏՊ-ն դառնա նախագահ, այլ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չդառնա: 

Ոչ այնքան լավ տեղեկացված, հասարակ սպառողը միայն մի բան է հիշում` այն տարիներին ցուրտ էր ու մութ, իսկ հիմա լույս կա: Կապ չունի ինչի կա, ոնցա որ կա...կա, դա է ամենակարևորը: 
Մյուս կատեգորիայի մարդիկ նրանք են, ովքեր առնչվում են հարկային/մաքսային եւ այլ պետական մարմինների հետ եւ իրենց մաշկի վրա են զգացել, որ այդ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցող անօրինականությունները` հետեւանքների գուցե եւ ոչ, բայց կատարման, ընթացային այլանդակությամբ համազոր են ցուրտ տարիների իրավիճակին: Սա ոչ թե անկնհայտ չարիք է, ինչպես մթությունն ու հացի հերթերը, այլ մի երեւույթ, որը հենց ամենահիմքից է հոտեցնում ու խարխլում պետական կառույցը: Մի օր ուղղակի կփլվի գլխներիս ու վերջ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՏՊ-ի "փախնելուն"` նա պարզապես այլ ելք չուներ` եթե իհարկե ապրել էր ուզում: 

Իսկ "Հայլուրի" նկարահանումների լուրջ մի վերաբերվեք...հանրահավաքից 4 ժամ առայ գալիս 8 հոգու նկարում` հետո մոնտաժ են անում: իրենց սիրած մեթոդնա:

----------


## Tigana

Ինչ կարելի ա սպասել Լևոնից հա?
Թուրքերը երազում են , որ Լևոնը անցնի,որովհետև գիտեն նրա դիրքորոշումները ցեղասպանության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում:
Էս քանի ամիս ա Թուրքիայում խոսում են , թե ինչ լավ կլինի , եթե անցնի Լևոնը:
Եթե Լևոնը անցավ ես ինքս իրան սնայպերով կխփեմ :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ "Հայլուրի" նկարահանումների լուրջ մի վերաբերվեք...հանրահավաքից 4 ժամ առայ գալիս 8 հոգու նկարում` հետո մոնտաժ են անում: իրենց սիրած մեթոդնա:


Ամենայն հավանականությամբ քո ասածն է`հաշվի առնելով երևանյան ցույցերի մարդաշատ լինելը:
P.S. ջան`



> Իհարկե, Լևոնը խանութ չունի, որովհետև խելացի է այնքան, որ իր կարողությունը չի մանրում և հանրության առաջ չի դնում։ Տարբեր գնահատականներով, նա հետխորհրդային տարածքի ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից է, որի կարողությունը մոտավորապես 1.5-3 մլրդ դոլար է։ Վերջին տասը տարիներին նա կարողացել է լեգալացնել այդ գումարները և տեղափոխել արտասահման։ Դրանց մի մասն էլ փոխանցել է որոշ գործարարների՝ այսինքն ակտիվ շրջանառության մեջ է դրել։


այս տեղեկությունը քեզ որտեղից? Կարող ես ավելի մանրամասն պատմել,ինձ հետաքրքրեց :Think: ,որովհետև մինչ այժմ ես ԼՏՊ-ի կարողությունը գնահատում էի մոտ 10 000 000 $:



> հաշվի առնելով հատկապես երեկվա Ծաղակաձորում տված հարցազրույցը ներկայիս նախագահի


Իմ կարծիքով նախագահին վայել չի նման կերպ արտահայտվել,այնպիսի տպավորություն է,ոնց որ _բորդյուրին պպզած ըլնի, թզբեխն էլ ձեռը_ :Bad:  :
Մի բան էլ եմ ուզում նկատեմ Սերժի վերջին ելույթից`
մոտ 2 շաբաթ առաջ դեռ նրա խոսքում զգացվում էր ղարաբաղյան ակցենտը,իսկ այս վերջին ելույթում ("...առաջ դեպի հաղթանակած Հայաստան...") ակցենտ ընդհանրապես չկար,աչքիս մի 2 ամիս կլինի,որ այս ելույթին պարապում է  :LOL:  :

----------


## Ծով

> Ինչ կարելի ա սպասել Լևոնից հա?
> Թուրքերը երազում են , որ Լևոնը անցնի,որովհետև գիտեն նրա դիրքորոշումները ցեղասպանության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում:
> Էս քանի ամիս ա Թուրքիայում խոսում են , թե ինչ լավ կլինի , եթե անցնի Լևոնը:
> Եթե Լևոնը անցավ ես ինքս իրան սնայպերով կխփեմ


Սնայպերդ պահի...գուց ե պետք գա, բայց ոչ Լևոնի համար :LOL: 
Իսկ թուրքերը երազում են, որ Սերժը դառնա, ոչ թե Լևոնը, քանզի Սերժի տարբերակում Ղարաբաղն ել մանրից կպլստա, Հայաստանն էլ...
Պարզապես նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն, որ քեզ նման մարդկանց ականջին, եթե էդ տարբերակով լուրերը հասնեն, դու կմտածես՝ ձեռնտու է թշնամուն։ լավ քաղաքականություն է վարում թշնամին, իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես երբևէ ծանոթանալ Լևոնի գաղափարախոսությանը քո նշած հարցերում։ պարզապես հասարակ տրամաբանություն է. փոքր երկիրը պետք է ամեն ինչ անի, որ իր չորս կողմում կշեռքի չորս նժարների վրա հաշտ ու գրեթե հավասար քաղաքականություն տարվի։ Երբ երկու հոգի նստում են դիվանագիտական սեղանի շուրջ, հարցը  խաղաղ ճանապարհին է մոտենում միայն փոխզիջման արդյունքում, այլապես արյուն կթափվի...կլինի ավելի ցուրտ ու մութ...ու էլի քեզ նման շատերը գուցե ուրանան հաղթանակը...
Համենայնդեպս Լևոնի ժամանակ տարածաշրջանում մենք քիչ թե շատ հեղինակություն էինք վայելում, իսկ այժմ ցավում եմ, բայց «ոչինչ» ենք...
Զվարճալի ա....

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Թուրքերի ուշքը ոչ Լևոնի համար ա գնում , ոչ էլ Սերժի : Թուրքերին պետք է ժողովրդավարական ու կանխատեսելի Հայաստան , թուրքերը մեր թշնամիները չեն , որ որևէ մեկին "ցանկանալով" տեսնել Հայաստանի նախագահ նրան համարենք ազգի դավաճան : 
Լավ կլինի , որ Ղարաբաղը դառնա անկախ , Թուրքիան էլ ընդունի ցեղասպանությունը և բացի սահմանները : Բայց նաև լավ կլինի , որ մենք գիտակցենք մեր հնարավորությունների սահմանները : Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք մենք թույլ տալ մեզ այնպիսի շռայլություն , ինչպիսին է մեր բանակը : Մեր բյուջեի զգալի մասն ուղղվում է բանակի ծախսերն ապահովելու : Միգուցե պետք է փոխել մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը , ինչն էլ կհանգեցնի հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը մեր 2 հարևանների հետ : 
Վերադառնամ մեր բանակին : Այսօրվա իշխանությունները բանակի այսչափ մեծ ծախսերը հիմնավորում են Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության ապահովման հետ , բայց մի՞թե մեր բանակը ի վիճակի է պահել Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի լայնածավալ գրոհի դեպքում . համոզված եմ , որ ոչ , ավելին , բանակի ծախսերի զգալի մասը գնում է մեր գեներալների և գնդապետների գրպանները : Այս պարագայում արդյո՞ք մեզ պետք է այսպիսի բանակ : Ես նաև դեմ եմ այն մոտեցմանը , թե Ղարաբաղի անվտանգությունից բխում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը : Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չունի այսօր իր տարածքները պաշտպանելու և պահպանելու խնդիր , հետևաբար մեր բանակը կարող է բավարարվել միայն սահմանապահ զորքերով :

----------


## REAL_ist

վաբշե իդեալական կլներ Ճապոնիայի նման սահմանադրությունով միատ հրաժարվեյինք պատերազմից, ու զինված ուժեր չունենանք, մենակ պաշպտանության բլոկ, բայց դե մենք շատ փոքր պետություն ենք որ ինչ որ բան մեր ուզածով լինի
միքիչ թեմայից շեղվեցինք :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Էնքանով է թեմայի մեջ , որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տեսակետն էլ է մոտավորապես այսպիսին , ինչի համար նրան քննադատում են ` օգտագործելով տարբեր ազգասիրական բառեր :

----------


## Արշակ

> Վերադառնամ մեր բանակին : Այսօրվա իշխանությունները բանակի այսչափ մեծ ծախսերը հիմնավորում են Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության ապահովման հետ , բայց մի՞թե մեր բանակը ի վիճակի է պահել Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի լայնածավալ գրոհի դեպքում . համոզված եմ , որ ոչ ,


Ժամանակին շատ ավելի փոքրաթիվ ու վատ սպառազինված զորքով ենք հաղթել թվային առավելություն ունեցող ադրբեջանական բանակին։



> ավելին , բանակի ծախսերի զգալի մասը գնում է մեր գեներալների և գնդապետների գրպանները : Այս պարագայում արդյո՞ք մեզ պետք է այսպիսի բանակ :


ՀՀ կրթական համակարգն էլ է ծայրահեղ կոռուպացված։ Դա չի նշանակում, թե խնդիրը պիտի լուծենք կրթական համակարգը վերացնելով։



> Ես նաև դեմ եմ այն մոտեցմանը , թե Ղարաբաղի անվտանգությունից բխում է Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը:


Ղարաբաղում հայեր են ապրում։ Ու այսքան տարիների համազգային պայքարի իմաստն էն էր, որ Ղարաբաղը միանա ՀՀ–ին ու Ղարաբաղցի հայերն ու ընդհանրապես Հայաստանը խաղաղ ապրի։ Ու էս պարագայում, երբ Ղարաբաղը Հայաստանի մաս ենք ուզում տեսնել, ամբողջի անվտանգությունը նրա յուրաքանչյուր մասի անվտանգությունն է արտահայտում։




> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չունի այսօր իր տարածքները պաշտպանելու և պահպանելու խնդիր , հետևաբար մեր բանակը կարող է բավարարվել միայն սահմանապահ զորքերով :


Վերջին մի քանի տարիների հրադադարը դեռևս ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Խիստ կողմ եմ հարևանների հետ հաշտ ու խաղաղ ապրելուն, բայց խաղաղ ու հանգիստ ապրել կարող ենք միայն ուժեղ ու պաշտպանված լինելու դեպքում։

Հ. Գ. 
Մի քիչ շեղվեցինք թեմայից։ Հատկապես, որ էս հարցերի վերաբերյալ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի դիրքորոշումը չեմ կարծում, թե լիովին համընկնում է ChildOfTheSky-ի արտահայտած տեսակետների հետ։

Հ. Գ. 2



> …Թուրքերին պետք է ժողովրդավարական ու կանխատեսելի Հայաստան …


Վերջերս հաճախ շրջանառվող _կանխատեսելի Հայաստան, կանխատեսելի նախագահ_ քաղաքական տերմինները ո՜նց չեմ սիրում։

----------


## սիսար

Search    արեք  Louysworld.com    որտեղ   կարող   եք   ստանալ   ձեր   հարցականների  պատասխանները:  Պատահականորեն   հայտնաբերեցի   վերոհիշյալ   կայքէջը:

----------


## X-Girl

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենացավալին այն  է, որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածին եւս մեկ անգամ կանգնեցնում են մի ընտրության առաջ, որը կոչվում է` "չարյաց փոքրագույնը": Շատ-շատերը ոչ թե ուզում են ԼՏՊ-ն դառնա նախագահ, այլ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չդառնա: 
> 
> Ոչ այնքան լավ տեղեկացված, հասարակ սպառողը միայն մի բան է հիշում` այն տարիներին ցուրտ էր ու մութ, իսկ հիմա լույս կա: Կապ չունի ինչի կա, ոնցա որ կա...կա, դա է ամենակարևորը:


ինչ որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, որ ցւրտ  է եղել, մութ և այլն, բայց պատերազմ է եղել չէ՞, դեռ մութ ու լույսով ենք պրծել, բա որ Աստված մի արասցե արյան ու մղձավանջի տարիներ լինեին/չնայած դա էլ կար/.
Ես կարծում եմ, այսօր թե մարզերում, թե Երևանում արդեն մարդիկ էնքան են հոգնել այս ամենից, որ գերադասում են թեկուզ կեղծիքներով ընտրություն և Ս. Սարգսյանի հաղթանակը, քանց  թե Լ.ՏՊ-ինը. 
Վերեվին հակասեմ՝ շատ շատերն ուզում են որ ոչ թե  Ս.Սարգսյանը դառնա նախագահ, այլ որ ԼՏՊ-ն չդառնա. :Love:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենացավալին այն  է, որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածին եւս մեկ անգամ կանգնեցնում են մի ընտրության առաջ, որը կոչվում է` "չարյաց փոքրագույնը": Շատ-շատերը ոչ թե ուզում են ԼՏՊ-ն դառնա նախագահ, այլ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չդառնա: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՏՊ-ի "փախնելուն"` նա պարզապես այլ ելք չուներ` եթե իհարկե ապրել էր ուզում:


Ես էլ մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր Լևոնին են սատարում միայն Սերժից ազատվելու համար...
Բայց ախր, այ մարդ, էդքան անճար ժողովուրդ ե՞նք... Մեկին ստիպում են հրաժարական տալ` ջարդուփշուր անելով ԱԺ դարպասները (ԱԺ-ինն էին, չէ՞... դե ես դեռ պուճուր բալիկ էի  :Smile:  ), հետո էլ ճարահատված էլի ձեռքերը դեպի էդ մեկն են ձգում ու փրկություն խդնրում "հրեշներից"...
Էդքան ուզում եք ազատվել Սերժից, սատարեք մի նոր ուժի, նոր մարդու, ինչի՞ մի անգամ փորձած ու վռնդած նախագահին էլի վերադարձնել...
Ու հետո չեմ հասկանում, թե Լևոնն ինչ երեսով է հետ գալիս... Խնդիրը "մութ ու ցուրտը" չի, այլ էն, որ իրեն մի անգամ արդեն մերժել են... Բայց հալալ է իրան, որ կարողանում է մարդկանց հետ էդպես լավ խաղալ... (ու թող Լևոնին սատարողները չվիրավորվեն, բայց ես այսպես եմ մտածում...)
Կարծում եմ, եթե Լևոնն իսկապես մտածեր Հայաստանի մասին ու արժանապատվություն ունենար, կսատարեր նոր ուժերից մեկին (ես անուն չեմ տալիս, բայց եթե խնդիրը միայն Սերժից ազատվելն է, Լևոնը հաստատ միակ այլընտրանքը չէ), ոչ թե կգար ու... վերջերս նախընտրական քարոզարշավի հոլովակներն էի նայում, շատ-շատ զայրացա (դա մինչև ուղերձը հեռարձակելն էր), որ Լևոնի հոլովակն ամբողջությամբ կառուցված էր հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերի բացահայտման (իր ընտրութան դեպքում) ու վիժեցման (Սերժի ընտրության դեպքում) մասին... Ախր եթե էդքան дух ունի, որ ամբողջ Ազատության հրապարակով հայտարարի դրա մասին, թող խոսեր հենց 1999 թվին, երբ բոլորի բերանները փակվեցին, թեև բոլորն էլ իրար ականջի շշուկով ասում էին, թե ինչն ինչոց է... Չէ, ինքը հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մասին բարձրաձայնում է հիմա` նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շրջանակներում, երբ ոչ մեկ չի կարող իր բերանը փակել, որ եթե ես կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ թեկնածու լիներ, հանգիստ կասեր...  :Angry2: 

Ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր երիտասարդները ոնց կարող են նրան սատարել... մեծահասակներ կան, ասենք, որ ժամանակին սատարել են ու հիմա, չնայած ամեն ինչին, չեն ուզում հրաժարվել իրենց գաղափարական-քաղաքական հայացքներից, բայց ախր երիտասարդությունը, կարծում եմ, պետք է կարողանա ավելի սթափ դատել, առանց որևէ կախվածության նախկին նախագահի հանդեպ ունեցած դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերմունքից...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր Լևոնին են սատարում միայն Սերժից ազատվելու համար...
> Բայց ախր, այ մարդ, էդքան անճար ժողովուրդ ե՞նք... Մեկին ստիպում են հրաժարական տալ` ջարդուփշուր անելով ԱԺ դարպասները (ԱԺ-ինն էին, չէ՞... դե ես դեռ պուճուր բալիկ էի  ), հետո էլ ճարահատված էլի ձեռքերը դեպի էդ մեկն են ձգում ու փրկություն խդնրում "հրեշներից"...
> Էդքան ուզում եք ազատվել Սերժից, սատարեք մի նոր ուժի, նոր մարդու, ինչի՞ մի անգամ փորձած ու վռնդած նախագահին էլի վերադարձնել...
> Ու հետո չեմ հասկանում, թե Լևոնն ինչ երեսով է հետ գալիս... Խնդիրը "մութ ու ցուրտը" չի, այլ էն, որ իրեն մի անգամ արդեն մերժել են... Բայց հալալ է իրան, որ կարողանում է մարդկանց հետ էդպես լավ խաղալ... (ու թող Լևոնին սատարողները չվիրավորվեն, բայց ես այսպես եմ մտածում...)
> Կարծում եմ, եթե Լևոնն իսկապես մտածեր Հայաստանի մասին ու արժանապատվություն ունենար, կսատարեր նոր ուժերից մեկին (ես անուն չեմ տալիս, բայց եթե խնդիրը միայն Սերժից ազատվելն է, Լևոնը հաստատ միակ այլընտրանքը չէ), ոչ թե կգար ու... վերջերս նախընտրական քարոզարշավի հոլովակներն էի նայում, շատ-շատ զայրացա (դա մինչև ուղերձը հեռարձակելն էր), որ Լևոնի հոլովակն ամբողջությամբ կառուցված էր հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերի բացահայտման (իր ընտրութան դեպքում) ու վիժեցման (Սերժի ընտրության դեպքում) մասին... Ախր եթե էդքան дух ունի, որ ամբողջ Ազատության հրապարակով հայտարարի դրա մասին, թող խոսեր հենց 1999 թվին, երբ բոլորի բերանները փակվեցին, թեև բոլորն էլ իրար ականջի շշուկով ասում էին, թե ինչն ինչոց է... Չէ, ինքը հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մասին բարձրաձայնում է հիմա` նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շրջանակներում, երբ ոչ մեկ չի կարող իր բերանը փակել, որ եթե ես կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ թեկնածու լիներ, հանգիստ կասեր... 
> 
> Ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր երիտասարդները ոնց կարող են նրան սատարել... մեծահասակներ կան, ասենք, որ ժամանակին սատարել են ու հիմա, չնայած ամեն ինչին, չեն ուզում հրաժարվել իրենց գաղափարական-քաղաքական հայացքներից, բայց ախր երիտասարդությունը, կարծում եմ, պետք է կարողանա ավելի սթափ դատել, առանց որևէ կախվածության նախկին նախագահի հանդեպ ունեցած դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերմունքից...


Հարգելիս, դու խոսում ես այդ մարդկանց մասին այնպես, ինչպես կխոսեիր համակուրսեցիների մասին, կամ թաղի տղաների մասին թե ում վռնդել են ու մերժել կամ ով է ավելի «դուխով»։ Եվ դու միայնակ չես այդպես դատողների մեջ :Wink:  Խնդիրն այն է, որ այս ժողովրդի մի մասը առաջին հերթին ընտրում է ոչ թե գաղափար, ծրագիր, մարտավարություն, այլ ընտրում է անձնավորության՝ որը խոստանում է, որ լավ կլինի կամ էլ ավելի «դուխով» է մյուսներից։ Այսինքն հիմնականում գերիշխում են նախագահ հասկացության պրիմիտիվ ընկալումնեը։ Նախագահ ընտրելու համար նախ և առաջ պետք է քաղաքացին ինքն իրեն «ընտրի», նախ զգա որ ինքը քաղաքացի է մի պետության։ Հասկանա թե ինչի՞ համար է ընդհանրապես պետությունը ու ի՞նչ դեր ունի քաղաքացու նկատմամբ։ Քաղաքացին ի՞նչ դեր ունի պետության մեջ։ Հասկանա թե ի՞նչ դեր ու նպատակ ունի պետության նախագահ ընտրելը, զգա թե ի՞նչ բան է քաղաքականություն, նո՜ր կատարի վերլուծություններ, եզրակացություններ, ու հետո ընդունի որոշում։ 
Թե չե «ամենադուխով» տղեն հիմա Արտաշես Գեղմանյանն է, իսկ ամենամաքուր տղեն Արման Մելիքյանն է :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Է~... չէ, կներես, չհամոզեցիր... ես կոնկրետ բան եմ, չէ՞, գրել` հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, իսկ Լևոնին սատարողները (հավատա ես շատ ջերմեռանդորեն նրան հետևող մարդկանց հետ եմ խոսել), միշտ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացնող ու շրջանցող պատասխաններ են տալիս... 
Թաղի տղա չէ, մեծ սև տան տերն է, բայց վռնդեցին, չէ՞...
Բոլոր թեկնածուների խոսքը նույնն է` 3-4 տարի անց մենք կտեսնենք նոր, գեղեցիկ, ապահով ու հրաշալի Հայաստան... 
ու հիմա, արդեն բոլորն էլ էդ են հաստատում, գաղափարի կռիվ համարյա չկա, կա մի խնդիր` Սերժը չդառնա նախագահ... 

Հ.Գ. Ես իսկի չեմ էլ ընտրելու  :Tongue:  Բայց մեկ է մտահոգվում եմ ու չեմ կարող չզայրանալ, երբ տեղը գալիս է...

----------


## Ծով

> Է~... չէ, կներես, չհամոզեցիր... ես կոնկրետ բան եմ, չէ՞, գրել` հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, իսկ Լևոնին սատարողները (հավատա ես շատ ջերմեռանդորեն նրան հետևող մարդկանց հետ եմ խոսել), միշտ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացնող ու շրջանցող պատասխաններ են տալիս... 
> Թաղի տղա չէ, մեծ սև տան տերն է, բայց վռնդեցին, չէ՞...
> Բոլոր թեկնածուների խոսքը նույնն է` 3-4 տարի անց մենք կտեսնենք նոր, գեղեցիկ, ապահով ու հրաշալի Հայաստան... 
> ու հիմա, արդեն բոլորն էլ էդ են հաստատում, գաղափարի կռիվ համարյա չկա, կա մի խնդիր` Սերժը չդառնա նախագահ... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես իսկի չեմ էլ ընտրելու  Բայց մեկ է մտահոգվում եմ ու չեմ կարող չզայրանալ, երբ տեղը գալիս է...


Մեղավոր եմ, բայց էսքանը չեմ կարդա..միայն ասեմ. *Լևոն տեր Պետրոսյանը միակն է թեկնածուների մեջ, ով այդքան շահագրգռված է, որ Հոկտեբերի 27-ի առեղծվածը բացահայտվի։* Ի դեպ, լսել եմ նոր մի բուկլետային ինչ-որ բան ա արդեն անցնում ձեռքից ձեռք։ Միայն գիտեմ, որ սարսափելի փաստեր են արձանագրված, որ ինչքան հարցնես սերժն ու քոչարյանն են շրջանցում...Հուսամ ձեռքներս կընկնի։ Այդ ժամանակ զիլ քննարկում եմ խոստանում այն էլ հատուկ բացված թեմայում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Է~... չէ, կներես, չհամոզեցիր... ես կոնկրետ բան եմ, չէ՞, գրել` հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, իսկ Լևոնին սատարողները (հավատա ես շատ ջերմեռանդորեն նրան հետևող մարդկանց հետ եմ խոսել), միշտ ինչ-որ ընդհանրացնող ու շրջանցող պատասխաններ են տալիս... 
> Թաղի տղա չէ, մեծ սև տան տերն է, բայց վռնդեցին, չէ՞...
> Բոլոր թեկնածուների խոսքը նույնն է` 3-4 տարի անց մենք կտեսնենք նոր, գեղեցիկ, ապահով ու հրաշալի Հայաստան... 
> ու հիմա, արդեն բոլորն էլ էդ են հաստատում, գաղափարի կռիվ համարյա չկա, կա մի խնդիր` Սերժը չդառնա նախագահ... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես իսկի չեմ էլ ընտրելու  Բայց մեկ է մտահոգվում եմ ու չեմ կարող չզայրանալ, երբ տեղը գալիս է...


Ոչինչ, կյանքը դեռ առջևում է, դե կհասցնես որոշ բաների շուրջ լրջորեն մտածել :Wink:  :Tongue:  Իսկ ընտրություններին արժե գնալ, ընտրիր ում ուզում ես, դա կարևոր չէ :LOL:  այս երկրում հնարավորություն է տրված գոնե 4 տարվա մեջ մի օր ինքդ քեզ քաղաքացի զգաս :Tongue:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ոչինչ, կյանքը դեռ առջևում է, դե կհասցնես որոշ բաների շուրջ լրջորեն մտածել:Պ Իսկ ընտրություններին արժե գնալ, ընտրիր ում ուզում ես, դա կարևոր չէ այս երկրում հնարավորություն է տրված գոնե 4 տարվա մեջ մի օր ինքդ քեզ քաղաքացի զգաս


 :LOL:  Ես վազելով կգնայի, բայց դեռ 18 չկամ  :LOL: 
Էնպես որ, ինչ փորձանք էլ բերեք մեր գլխին, ես դեռ 4 տարի ինձ մեղավոր չեմ զգա  :Tongue: 
Իսկ լրջության մասին պետք չի էդպես ասել...  :Stop:  եթե ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ հետ համաձայն չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ լուրջ չի... առավել ևս, որ դեռ իմ բերած փաստարկին ոչ մի բանով չպատասխանեցիր  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Մեղավոր եմ, բայց էսքանը չեմ կարդա..միայն ասեմ. *Լևոն տեր Պետրոսյանը միակն է թեկնածուների մեջ, ով այդքան շահագրգռված է, որ Հոկտեբերի 27-ի առեղծվածը բացահայտվի։* Ի դեպ, լսել եմ նոր մի բուկլետային ինչ-որ բան ա արդեն անցնում ձեռքից ձեռք։ Միայն գիտեմ, որ սարսափելի փաստեր են արձանագրված, որ ինչքան հարցնես սերժն ու քոչարյանն են շրջանցում...Հուսամ ձեռքներս կընկնի։ Այդ ժամանակ զիլ քննարկում եմ խոստանում այն էլ հատուկ բացված թեմայում։


Վայ, նոր տեսա...
Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր շահագրգռված են էդ դեպքերը չբացահայտել` Սերժ և Քոչարյան, որովեհետև իրենց վերջը կգա, եթե բացահայտեն... հետևաբար բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր հանդիսանում են էս ուժին հակառակորդ, պիտի շահագրգռված լինեն բացահայտել նրանց հանցանքը ...  :Wink:  Բայց իմ ասածն էն է, որ իսկապես շահագրգռված մարդը պիտի 9 տարի չսպասեր... Հիմա Ստալինի հանցանքներն են բացահայտում, բայց արդեն ու~շ է... մեզ մոտ 9 տարին էլ արդեն ու~շ է...

----------


## Ծով

> Ես իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե մեր երիտասարդները ոնց կարող են նրան սատարել... մեծահասակներ կան, ասենք, որ ժամանակին սատարել են ու հիմա, չնայած ամեն ինչին, չեն ուզում հրաժարվել իրենց գաղափարական-քաղաքական հայացքներից, բայց ախր երիտասարդությունը, կարծում եմ, պետք է կարողանա ավելի սթափ դատել, առանց որևէ կախվածության նախկին նախագահի հանդեպ ունեցած դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերմունքից...


Հարգելի՛ս, միակ մարդը, ով հենց էլ դուխ ուներ էսօրվա իշխանության առաջ իր խոսքը ազատ ու անկաշկանդ, առանց վախենալու ասելու, դա Լևոնն է։ Գոնե մեկ անգամ նայել ես՞ դիսկերը։ Կարդացել ես ինչերից է խոսվել այս ընթացքում։ 
ՄԻ՞թե չեք նկատում ինչն ինչոց ա։
Ցույց  տվե՛ք ինձ որևէ թեկնածուի, ով շատ լավ էլ գիտի, որ  Սերժենք ընտությունները կեղծելու են, բայց պայքարի մեխանիզմ ա կիրառում։ Բոլորը լավ հագնվում, կանգնում են տեսախցիկի առաջ ասես ժամանցային հաղորդման են պատրաստվում...
 :Angry2: 
Ու դուք էդ ամենը չե՞ք նկատում...
Ըստ Ձեզ ինչու՞ Սերժը թեկնածուներից յուրաքանչյուրի հետ կարող է դուրս գալ բանավեճի, իսկ Լևոնի հետ ոչ...
Այլընտրանք չկա...ասեմ ինչու...որովհետև իրեն «հաղթած» համարող խավը արդեն երկմտանքի մեջ է, որովհետև վախենում է...ոչ թե Լևոնից, այլ այն պատասխանատվությունից, որի առաջ միայն Լևոնը նրանց կկանգնեցնի վաղ, թե ուշ..կոպիտ ասած. հինգ մատի պես գիտի ով ով ա... :Angry2: 
Պարզապես հասարակ ժողովուրդը երբեք չի գիտակցում «ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ ժամանակին» որևէ հարց լուծելու անհրաժեշտությունը...
Ու դժվար է հասկանալ նրան, ով գիտի ինչպես կիրառել վերոհիշյալ կարգախոսը... :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ինչ վերաբերում է Լևոնի գաղափարախոսությանը, ես, անկախ իմ կամքից, բայց նաև հետաքրքրությամբ, ներկա եմ եղել նախ Փաշինյանի, հետո էլ` Լևոնի միտինգներից շատերին (էլի վավերագրական նյութ հավաքելու պատճառով)... Ես իմ նկարածներից էլ կարողմ եմ դիսկեր պատրաստել ու վերանայել... Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր է գալիս, որ ինքը շատ է խոսում վաճառված լրատվամիջոցների, հ1-ի ու մնացածի մասին... Այ դա ես չեմ լսել մյուս թեքնածուներից... Ինձ սարսափելի նյարդայինացնում են տափակ հումորները, որ արվում են միտինգների ժամանակ` հարուցելով հազարավոր "հասարակ մարդկանց" ծիծաղը... 
Բայց ներկա իշխանություններին քննադատելով` Լևոնից հետ չեն մնում նաև այլ թեքնածուներ... Ես նախորդ գրառմանս վերջում մի քանի տող ավելացրեցի, միգուցե չես նկատել...
Ուղղակի ուշ է հիմա խոսել բաների մասին, որոնք արդեն դեր չեն խաղում, բայց կարող են պատկառանք առաջացնել "հասարակ ժողովրդի" մոտ քաջ հերոսի հանդեպ... Քո գրած հենց "ճիշտ տեղն ու ճիշտ ժամանակը", իմ կարծիքով, արդեն անցել են... 
Մեզ պետք է մեկը, ով նոր ուղղությամբ կտանի Հայաստանը, մենք էնքան երկար ճանապարհ չենք անցել, որ նորից վերադառնանք, նորից Լևոնը հիշի իր ղեկավարման տարիներն ու սկսի արդարանալ կամ մեղադրել... Պետք է նոր ուժ, որը հինն էլ (Սերժին ու մնացածին) կպատժի, նորն էլ կբերի...

----------


## Վիշապ

Ձնծաղիկը հարցնում է, թե ինչու Լևոնը ժամանակին լռում էր ու մարդկանց ոտքի չէր  հանում հոկտեմբերի 27–ի համար, որ նոր հիշեցնում է այդ մասին։ Սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ հարց է, եթե նայենք ազնվության տեսնակյունից։ Բայց քաղաքական տեսնակյունից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այն ժամանակ նման գործողությունները Լևոնը համարել է վտանգավոր և ոչ արդյունավետ։ Քաղաքականությունը անազնիվ խաղ է ու Alize'e–ի «ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ ժամանակին»–ը այդ խաղի հաղթաթղթերից մեկն է։ Տեսնենք թե ինչով կավարտվի խաղը այս անգամ :Think: ։

----------


## Ծով

Էրեխե՛ք ջան...այսօրվա խնդիրը հետևյալն է. քանդել ներկա կրիմինալ և շարունակական , եթե այսպես թողնենք, համակարգը :Smile: 
Դա կարող է անել միայն Լևոնը։ Ձեր ասած նոր ուժերը նման են անփորձ փորձերի սպասող աչքերի...
Մեր երկիրը էն դրության մեջ չի հիմա, որ մեկը գա նոր փորձ կիրառելու։ Նույնն է, թե մի նոր պատվաստում փորձարկեն առաջին անգամ քո վրա...
մոռանում եք, որ նախագահը միայն շաքարավազի գինն իջեցնողը ու թոշակը բարձրացնողը չի... :Wink: 
որ ասում եմ՝ ինչ կա , էդ ա...
Եղած թեկնածուներից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը Սերժին չի կարող խեղճացնել...
Ամեն մարդ չի, որ ինչքան էլ խելացի լինի, կարող է խոսքով կռվել ու հաղթել զինվածներին... :Wink: 
Ավելացնեմ նաև...
հիշեցնեմ կամ էլ...
Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի եթե չեմ սխալվում հաջորդ օրը, ներքին զորքերից զանգում են Լևոնին ու ասում, որ ակնկալում են նրա վերադարձը ու պահանջելու են Ռոբերտի հեռացումը՝ համոզված լինելով, որ եթե գործադիր իշխանությունը «սաղ» է մնացել, ուրեմն հենց իր ձեռքի գործն է...
Լևոնը պատասխանում է, թե բանակի ինչ գործն է խառնվել քաղաքականությանը. նրանք պետք է սահմանները պաշտպանեն։ այդ ժամանակ Լևոնը նորից ու նորից մտածում էր իր ժողովրդի մասին, որ հանկարծ ադրբեջանցիները առիթից չօգտվեն /ինչպես գիտենք մեր պատմության մեջ էլ երկրի ներքին քաղաքական խժդժությունները շատ են գլորել մեզ դեպի արյունոտ անդունդը/։ Հաջորդ օրը  Լևոնին զանգում է Քոչարյանը,շնորհակալություն հայտնում։ դա եղել է նրանց վերջին խոսակցությունը։ Երկրում քաղաքական վիճակը սրված էր. անհրաժեշտ էր բավարար փաստեր ու հիմքեր ունենալ....
համոզված եմ, որ դրանք արդեն իսկ կան...Ահա Լևոնի *«Ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ ժամանակը»....*մեզ մնում է օգնել նրան...

----------


## voter

> Հարգելի՛ս, միակ մարդը, ով հենց էլ դուխ ուներ էսօրվա իշխանության առաջ իր խոսքը ազատ ու անկաշկանդ, առանց վախենալու ասելու, դա Լևոնն է........


Դուխով տղա էք բերելու, որ ձեր տեղը ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ անի՞ Նախագահի ընտրություննրը սարքել են գեղամեջի մրցում, ում ՊԱԳՐԻՇԿԵՔԸ ամենահաստնա էլի ամենա լավ տղեն ա... Երևի դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊն օրերով գյուղերից դուրս չի գալիս, հա ողչար մոխչար են մորդում ու տրնգի են պարում մենակ մի բան ասելով «պատժել բոլոր չարագործեներին ու մենք կ հաղթենք»...

ՀԵրիք չի հայ ժողովրդին ՀԱՂԹԵՆՔ՞ միգուցէ պետք է նաև մտածել, ոնց անենք, որ հայ ժողովուրդը ապրի զարգանա։ Թե հայ ժողովուրդը մեր թշնամին է ու նրան պետք է ՀԱՂԹԵԼ՞




> .........Ըստ Ձեզ ինչու՞ Սերժը թեկնածուներից յուրաքանչյուրի հետ կարող է դուրս գալ բանավեճի, իսկ Լևոնի հետ ոչ......


Դա ըստ ՁԵԶ է, որ Սերժի հետ բացի ԼՏՊից ոչ մեկ դուխ չունի խոսա, գիտակից մարդկանց համար Սերժի հետ ուղղակի խոսելու բան չկա ու բանավեճը նրա պատուհանների տակ գոռալ գոչալը ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ ենք համարում - այնպես ինճպես դրածո թեկնածուների հետ, որոնց անունը շատերը չեն հիշում բանավիճելը անիմաստ է, իսկ արդար պայմաններում Սերժի ռեյտինգը, այն է առանց վարչապետի պաշտոնի ԶՐՕ է... Ռիսկ ունենար ու համոզված լիներ, որ իրան այդքան սատարող կա ինչքան իր նվիրյալ Աշոտյանն է ամեն օր երգում մեկ 90 մեկ 70 հիմա իձել է 56 տոկոս, Սաակաշվիլի նման հրաժարական կտար, որ կեղտ բռնելու տեղ համարյա չլիներ...

Կարճ ասած նայեք այսեղ անցկացվող հարցմանը http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=12025 և կտեսնեք, որ ԼՏՊին իր կեղծ նկարած ու պոպուլիստական ձայներով արդար ընտրությունների դեպքում պետք է լինելու պայքարել իրական ընդիմության դեմ, որը միշտ ընդիմություն է եղել նրան ու նրա ստեղծած պետության, որի ծառայողները իրեն են ծառայել հիմա կաշին փոխել են ծառայում են Սերժին ու ընդիումություն են եղել և այն ժամանակ երբ ԼՏՊն նախագահ էր և հիմա երբ նախագահի դրածո թեկնածու է բայց իր ստեղծած եկրիրը բանի պետք չէ...

Իսկ «Այլընտրանք չկա...» Copyright Vano Siradeghyan հայ ժողովրդի համար այլընտրանք միշտ կա, դրանից էլ ամեն սև օրից դուրս գալու ելք գտնում ենք, պետք չի Վանիկների ապաշներ ընդհանրացումները դրոշակ սարքել ու մարդկաց համոզել, որ նրանք ուրիշ բանի արժանի չեն....

Եթե որևէ մեկին պետք է պատժել հանցագործների, դիմում է դատարան ընդհում մինչև միջազգային և ոչ թե կոչ անում հայաստանում հրապարակային ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ կազմակերպել....

ԼՏՊի վերադարձը քաղաքական ակտիվ դաշտ, լրիվ այլասեռել է հասարակությունը, որը այլևս ուղեղը անջատել միայն ԱՆՁԻ պաշտամունք է սարքում։ Որ չգար, գոնէ կարող է ինչ որ գաղափարական հանգիստ անցնցում պայքար լիներ ու ավելի քան համոզված եմ Սերժ-Քոչարյան շքախումբը, որտեղ երկու նախադասություն իրար կապելու ունակ չեն, գաղափարական ասպարեզում տանուլ էր տալու, իսկ հիմա շփում են իրենց ձեռքերը, քանի որ իրենց մակարդակին է իջեցվել ԼՏՊով սարքված պայքարը - գեղերում գոռգոռալով, ուղեղ լվանալով ընտրություններ անեն, ով ավելի ՀԱՍՏ պագրիշկեքով մաշնով գյուղ կմտնի նրան էլ ՈՒՎԱԺԱՏ կանեն, ոխչար կմորդեն, սեղան կգցեն, կպաչեն «ջանիտ մեռնեմ» կոչերով...

Պայքարել է պետք երկիրը փոխելու համար և ոչ թե առանձին հայերի ԴԵՄ

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Էրեխե՛ք ջան...այսօրվա խնդիրը հետևյալն է, քանդել ներկա կրիմինալ և շարունակական , եթե այսպես թողնենք, համակրգը
> Դա կարող է անել միայն Լևոնը։ Ձեր ասած նոր ուժերը նման են անփորձ փորձերի սպասող աչքերի...
> Մեր երկիրը էն դրության մեջ չի հիմա, որ մեկը գա նոր փորձ կիրառելու։ Նույնն է, թե մի նոր պատվաստում փորձարկեն առաջին անգամ քո վրա...
> մոռանում եք, որ նախագահը միայն շաքարավազի գինն իջեցնողը ու թոակը բարձրացնողը չի...
> որ ասում եմ՝ ինչ կա , էդ ա...
> Եղած թեկնածուներից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը Սերժին չի կարող խեղճացնել...
> Ամեն մարդ չի, որ ինչքան էլ խելացի լինի, կարող է խոսքով կռվել ու հաղթել զինվածներին...


Լավ էս խաղաղ նոտայի վրա էլ վերջացնենք, թե չէ շատ է երկարում, ես էլ արդեն ուշանում եմ...
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ... եկանք իմ ասածին... ուղղակի ես չեմ ուզում Լևոնին տեսնել որպես նախագահ (առաջին գրառումս)... Ես կուզեի, որ ինքը, եթե ունի էդ ուժն ու ասելիքը, դրանով սատարեր նոր մարդու... ոնց հիմա բողոքում ենք էս համակարգից, էդպես էլ 96-97-ին բողոքում էին Լևոնի համակարգից... ոչ մի բան, ըստ էության, չի փոխվել... Էդ պատճառով էլ, ես ուզում եմ, որ ոչ դեմքերը, ոչ էլ համակարգերը չկրկնվեն (համենայն դեպս, եթե դեմքը նորից ծանոթ է, համակարգն էլ ծանոթ կլինի)...
Լավ, հաջողություն... ("Ողբամ ըզ քեզ Հայոց Աշխարհ..."... հիշեցի էլի... իսկականից տխուր է, որովհետև անընդհատ նույն հոսանքի մեջ պայքարում ենք տարբեր ալիքների դեմ... իսկ մեզ պետք է հոսանքը փոխել...)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ԼՏՊի վերադարձը քաղաքական ակտիվ դաշտ, լրիվ այլասեռել է հասարակությունը, որը այլևս ուղեղը անջատել միայն ԱՆՁԻ պաշտամունք է սարքում։ Որ չգար, գոնէ կարող է ինչ որ գաղափարական հանգիստ անցնցում պայքար լիներ ու ավելի քան համոզված եմ Սերժ-Քոչարյան շքախումբը, որտեղ երկու նախադասություն իրար կապելու ունակ չեն, գաղափարական ասպարեզում տանուլ էր տալու, իսկ հիմա շփում են իրենց ձեռքերը, քանի որ իրենց մակարդակին է իջեցվել ԼՏՊով սարքված պայքարը - գեղերում գոռգոռալով, ուղեղ լվանալով ընտրություններ անեն, ով ավելի ՀԱՍՏ պագրիշկեքով մաշնով գյուղ կմտնի նրան էլ ՈՒՎԱԺԱՏ կանեն, ոխչար կմորդեն, սեղան կգցեն, կպաչեն «ջանիտ մեռնեմ» կոչերով...


Ձեզ թվում է, որ Սերժը գնա գյուղ, ցանկացած անվադողերով ընդ որում, իր ջանին չեն մեռնելու? Ոչխար չեն մորթելու? Պարզապես տեղի է ունեցել ոլորտների բաժանում` քաղաքը ինձ` գյուղը քեզ: Բայց դա ժամանակավոր է:
Անձի պաշտամունքի հարց չի այստեղ, անձի ատելության հարց է: Երկու գլխավոր թեկնածուների նկատմամբ ատելության:  Մարդկանց տարբեր խմբավորումների կողմից:
Հա, ու համ էլ` ինչ գաղափարական ասպարեզի մասին է խոսքը?? Սերժի ու մնացած "աթոռի սովածների" միջեւ? Ընդդիմություն, որ մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն է մեջտեղ գալիս:  Գաղափարն ինչ անելիք ունի էստեղ? Երբ է ունեցել անելիք?

----------


## voter

> Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի եթե չեմ սխալվում հաջորդ օրը, ներքին զորքերից զանգում են Լևոնին ու ասում, որ ակնկալում են նրա վերադարձը ու պահանջելու են Ռոբերտի հեռացումը՝ համոզված լինելով, որ եթե գործադիր իշխանությունը «սաղ» է մնացել, ուրեմն հենց իր ձեռքի գործն է...
> *Լևոնը պատասխանում է, թե բանակի ինչ գործն է խառնվել քաղաքականությանը*. նրանք պետք է սահմանները պաշտպանեն։ այդ ժամանակ Լևոնը նորից ու նորից մտածում էր իր ժողովրդի մասին, որ հանկարծ ադրբեջանցիները առիթից չօգտվեն /ինչպես գիտենք մեր պատմության մեջ էլ երկրի ներքին քաղաքական խժդժությունները շատ են գլորել մեզ դեպի արյունոտ անդունդը/։ Հաջորդ օրը  Լևոնին զանգում է Քոչարյանը, շնորհակալություն հայտնում։ դա եղել է նրանց վերջին խոսակցությունը։ Երկրում քաղաքական վիճակը սրված էր. անհրաժեշտ էր բավարար փաստեր ու հիմքեր ունենալ....
> համոզված եմ, որ դրանք արդեն իսկ կան...Ահա Լևոնի *«Ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ ժամանակը»....*մեզ մնում է օգնել նրան...


Սպասելի էր, որ այս դրվագը նորից որպես պրոպագանդա դուրս է գալու, դրա համար երկար ժամանակ է չէի ցանկանում հարցնել սպասում էի, իսկ հիմա կհարցնեմ։

Բա այս կամ այն ջոկատի հրամանատարի աջակցությունը, ԼՏՊի կառկառուն կոչերը «բոլոր կռված տղաները ինձ են աջակցում», ինչու համար են հիմա արվում՞ Ինչ է  բանակում ծառայող նախկին հրամնատարներին պրովոկացիա ենթարկելու ու քաղաքականության մեջ մտցնելու փաստ չի սա հենց ԼՏՊի կողմից՞

Թե համարում եք, որ պետք է դուրս գալ հրամանատար տղեքով փետրվարի 20ին մարդ գլուլելու Երևանի փողոցներում, եթե ընտրությունները կեղծվեն՞

Կարճ կապեմ, հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչու է Արցախի զինված պայքար մղած անձանց աջակցությունը այդքան գովերգվում, եթե հարցը զուտ քաղաքական, նախագահ փոխելու հարց է՞

----------


## Ծով

> ՀԵրիք չի հայ ժողովրդին ՀԱՂԹԵՆՔ՞ միգուցէ պետք է նաև մտածել, ոնց անենք, որ հայ ժողովուրդը ապրի զարգանա։ Թե հայ ժողովուրդը մեր թշնամին է ու նրան պետք է ՀԱՂԹԵԼ՞
> Պայքարել է պետք երկիրը փոխելու համար և ոչ թե առանձին հայերի ԴԵՄ


Մինչև օրենքի երկիր չդառնաս, չես պայքարի ոչ մի զարգացման համար։
*Մինչև առանձին հայերի դեմ չպայքարես, հաշված հայեր կմնան քո երկրում...**Մինչև չքանդես չես կառուցի...*Ես նկատի չունեմ խեղճ ու կրակ մարդկանց տները՝ բարձրահարկ շենքեր կառուցելու համար....
Ու հերիք ա Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում պահանջե՛ք, երբ երկրում կատարված սպանդը չեք կարողանում ստիպել, որ ճանաչեն...
ՀԻշեցի...*Եվ բոլորն են վաճառվում...*

----------


## voter

> Ձեզ թվում է, որ Սերժը գնա գյուղ, ցանկացած անվադողերով ընդ որում, իր ջանին չեն մեռնելու? Ոչխար չեն մորթելու? Պարզապես տեղի է ունեցել ոլորտների բաժանում` քաղաքը ինձ` գյուղը քեզ: Բայց դա ժամանակավոր է:
> Անձի պաշտամունքի հարց չի այստեղ, անձի ատելության հարց է: Երկու գլխավոր թեկնածուների նկատմամբ ատելության:  Մարդկանց տարբեր խմբավորումների կողմից:
> Հա, ու համ էլ` ինչ գաղափարական ասպարեզի մասին է խոսքը?? Սերժի ու մնացած "աթոռի սովածների" միջեւ? Ընդդիմություն, որ մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն է մեջտեղ գալիս:  Գաղափարն ինչ անելիք ունի էստեղ? Երբ է ունեցել անելիք?


Հենց համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊն չլիներ Սերժի ոտերի տակ էին ոչխար մորդելու ու երևի շուտով դրա ականատեսն էլ կլինենք։

Ասածս մեկ անգամ էլ վերանայեք, կհասկանաք, որ դա քաղաքական դաշտի ԴԵԳՐԱԴԱՑԻԱ է, որ կազմակերպել են ԼՏՊի աջակիցները, իսկ ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ՍՍ ու Քոչարյաննել գաղտնի անում են ամեն ինչ, որ ընտրապայքարը իչնի հասնի այդ մակարդակին - ԱՊԵՐ, ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ, դոդիկ, լֆիկ, սուրօ դրա մռտին մի հատ իջի...

Քաղաքական գործիչը գնալով որևէ տեղ պիտի կարողանա հավաքել ժողովրդի դառդերը ու դրանից ելնելով կողմնորոշվել ինչ խոստումներ տալ, թե ինչ օրենքներ կնդունի, որ դատարանները ու կառավարությունը այդ օրենքներով շարժվելով այդ հարցերը լուծի։

ԼՏՊն սկզբից ինչ որ կոչեր էր անում իր շտաբ դիմումներ բերել,բայց ամեն ինչ լուռ է և հանգտիստ։

Իսկ Սերժն սկսել է այդ գովազդային գործոնը արդեն օգրագործել, ծաղիկներով դիմավորլու փոխարեն, մարդիկ են հայտնվում նրա հանդիպումներին, որոնք նամակներ դիմումներ են տալիս նրան, պահանջներ ներկայացնում։

Հերիք է սկսի որոշ դիմումներին լուծում տալ ու հրապարակային դրա մասին անկասկած Հայլուրերով կգոռան, մարդիկ սկսելու են տարակուսել - բա հենա մարդը հարցա լուծում իսկ ԼՏՊն մենակ բանասիրությամբ ա զբաղված։

Եթե քաղաքական ուժը ի վիճակի է ազդել պետության մեջ տեղի ունեցող երևույթների վրա, նրան մարդիկ ձայն են տալիս։ Այսօրվա դրությամբ ԼՏՊն ՍՍին լավ ծառայություն է մատուցում, գործ անելու փոխարեն, գլուխ գովալով ու գոչելով գյուղերում ման գալով ու ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդելով։ Խոստանում են միայն, այ եթե ընտերք այս կանենք այն կանենք։

Հարցրեցին չէ, բա անող էր ու ԴՈՒԽ ուներ ինչու էր 10 տարի սպասում, թող իր թելերից քաշեր, աձնուրաց պայքար մղեր աներ։

ՍՏԱԽՈՂ չէ ԼՏՊն, բայց անսահման պոպուլիստ է, միայն խոսում է տակը բան չկա, իսկ դա այսօրվա հայաստանում պահանջված չէ...

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Մինչև օրենքի երկիր չդառնաս, չես պայքարի ոչ մի զարգացման համար։
> *Մինչև առանձին հայերի դեմ չպայքարես, հաշված հայեր կմնան քո երկրում...**Մինչև չքանդես չես կառուցի...*Ես նկատի չունեմ խեղճ ու կրակ մարդկանց տները՝ բարձրահարկ շենքեր կառուցելու համար....
> Ու հերիք ա Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում պահանջե՛ք, երբ երկրում կատարված սպանդը չեք կարողանում ստիպել, որ ճանաչեն...
> ՀԻշեցի...*Եվ բոլորն են վաճառվում...*


Այվելի ասա ազնվորեն առանձին վերցրած հայերը ովքեր են՞
Վաճառվածները՞
Դուք դատավոր էք, որ վճիռներ էք կայացնում, որ հայերն են լավը, որը վաճառված՞
Իսկ ներքին սպանդի ճանաչման համար ԼՏՊն իր միջազգային անունը ինչու չի օգտագօրծել այս բոլոր 10 տարիների ընթացքում, հասներ ձայնը սանվող ժողովրդի տարբեր խորհրդարաններ, դատապարտեին սպանդ կազմակերպողներին՞

Ջանա - ազգայնամոլ, ծայրահեղություններով չի կարելի իշխանություն պահանջել, առավել ևս սեփական ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչներին թշնամի հանելով, թե արդեն ՀԱՅ Լեվոն գոռալը կարևոր է, որ քեզ վաճառվածի պիտակ չկպցնեն՞...

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Alize'e



> Համենայնդեպս Լևոնի ժամանակ տարածաշրջանում մենք քիչ թե շատ հեղինակություն էինք վայելում, իսկ այժմ ցավում եմ, բայց «ոչինչ» ենք...
> Զվարճալի ա....


Երբէք չի թերագնահատելով անկախութեան գործընթացն ու նրա ծանօթ-անծանօթ հերոսները, կուզեմ մատնանշել մի յստակ պարզութիւն, որն ակներեւ է այստեղ եւ ալուր:
Այնքան ժամանակ, որ հայ «անկախականներ», «ինքորոշականներ», «հհշայականներ» նպատակահարմար էին Ամերիկայի ագուցեալ նահանգների կայսերական շահերին, պահուեցին, քաջալերուեցին, ապաստան գտան, պաշտպանուեցին ի՜նչ-ի՜նչ յայտնի ու նորածագ կոմիտէների միջոցով (հելսինկ-մելսինկ-սախար-մախար):
Նրանք նպաստաւոր էին, մինչեւ Խորհրդային միութեան տարանջատումը: Եթէ թերթատէք այդ ժամանակուայ միջազգային (ի՞նչ է «միջազգային»...) լրատուամիջոցները՝ պիտի նկատէք Հայաստանի անկախութեան ու Արցախի պայքարին համակրող լրատւութիւն: Եւ ի՜նչ հեգնանք. «խորհուրդների» երկրից վտարուած առաջին անկախութեան ախոյեանների ժառանգները, որ սփիւռքի ժողովուրդի մօտ վառ էին պահում անկախութեան ու ազատութեան տեսլականը, դէմ էին անժամանակ անկախացման, Մոսկովի հետ առճակատման, որի անխուսափելի հետեւանքը եղաւ կոլցո-օղակ գործողութիւնը՝ Արցախի մասնակի հայաթափումը:
Ե'րբ որ լենինի ճամբարապետութիւնը լուծարուեց, եւ մանաւանդ երբ Հայոց արեւելեան կողմում Արի ռազմիկների մաշած մոյկերի հետքերը երեւացին սեւ եւ թանձր հեղուկի հանքեր տանող արահետների վրայ, իսկոյն հայեր ճանաչուեցին «ագրեսոր», որոշումներ ընդունուեցին «միջազգային ընտանիքի» խեղկատակութեան ամբիոններում՝ ասդին ու անդին:
Ալիզէ, Լեւոնի, եւ եթէ կուզէք՝ նաեւ Պարոյր Հայրիկեանի «միջազգային» ասպարէզում «հեղինակութիւնը» կայանում է, հակասովետ պայքարի մէջ: Պատմագիրները դեռեւս շատ բան ունեն ուսումնասիրելիք, «ղարաբաղ» կոմիտէի կազմի, ստեղծման ու գործունէութեան մասին: Խորհրդային Միութեան քանդումը պահանջքն էր արեւմուտքի կայսերական անյագուրդ կուլ տուող վիշապներին: Երկբեւեռ Աշխարհը՝ միաբեւեռ, սեւ ոսկու անմրցակցային եւ հասութաբեր հանքեր, խազար ջհուդները Մերձաւոր Արեւելքի շինծու պետութեան ատաղձ պէտք էր: Հերոսներ, ծաղրածուներ, դափնեկիրներ, գործիչներ, գոյներ ու ծիածաններ, բարի խօսքեր, մարդու իրաւունքի ու ազատութեան թեւասոթոթ պաշտպաններ՝ միշտ կարելի էր գտնել:
Չեմ սեւացնում որեւէ մէկին, պարզապէս այս «միջազգային ընտանիքի» մօտ «հեղինակութեան» եւ Ամերիկայի երկդիմութեան մասին եմ զրուցում: Մեծ պետութիւնների քաղաքականութիւնը անսկզբունք ու պոռնկաբարոյ-անբարոյական է, շրջւում շահի կողմ տեւաբար: 
Յանկարծ հականկախական կամ սովետասէր չի յորջորջուեմ:
**
Ինչ վերաբերի երեխայի ասածին:
 Այսպիսիների հանդէպ դիրքորոշումս յայտնի է: Ինչեւէ, իր ասելով. «երեխայ» է, կը մեծանայ ու կը սովորի, աբեղ ցբեղ խօսք գրելը կը լքի: Հակաճառելն իսկ անպէտք եմ համարում: Մի կողմից ասում է՝ «Հայաստանին բանակ պէտք չէ», միւս կողմից ցնորական երազներ՝ «Լաւ կը լինի եթէ թուրքիան ընդունի ու ճանաչի»: Կարծիքի ազատութիւն է: Յարգենք Երկնի Երեխայի մարդկային իրաւունքը: Պատիժ ինձ:  :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

Ելնելով   Լեւոնի   ելույթներից,   նա   ցանկանում   է   երեք  տարիների   ընթացքում    կազմալուծել(քանդել)   բոլոր   պետական   կառույցները,  այնուհետ    վերակառուցել    դեմոկրատական   հիմքերի   վրա,   սա...   առաջին   հերթին   նշանակում  է   երկրում  ըստեղծել   անկայուն    վիճակ,   ինչպես   տխրահռչակ՛   Գարբաչովյան   վերակառուցման   տարիները:  Կարծում   եմ...   հայ   ժողովուրդը   արդեն   հոգնել   է   վերակառուցումներից   եւ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներից:  Իսկ   մեր   հայրենիքին  ավելի   շատ,  անհրաժեշտ   է    կայունություն:  91-94   թվականներին,    հայրենիքը   գտնվում   էր   պարտադրված   պատերազմի   մեջ,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառով,   ժողովուրդը  «Ըմբռնումով»՛   կրում   էր   բոլոր   զրկանքները,  հավատալով   որ   կավարտվի   պատերազմը   եւ   դանդաղորեն   կվերականգնվի   նախկին   կենսամակարդակը:  94   թվին   ավարտվեց   պատերազմը,   վերագործարկվեց   ատոմակայանը,   լուսավորվեցին   տները   եւ   փողոցները:   Սակայն   94-98   տարիների   ընթացքում   հայ   ընտանիքները՛   գնալով   ավելի   էին   աղքատանում   եւ   գործարանները   շարունակում   էին   մնալ   թալանված:  Ահա   Ձեզ   Լեւոնի   կառավարման   տարիներից՛   3   խաղաղ   տարիներ:  Հիմա   նա   հայ   ժողովրդից   պահանջում   է   եւս   երեք   տարի,   ախր...  նվազագույնս    պետքե   զուրկ    լինել   հիշողությունից,    որպեսզի   մեկ   անգամ   եւս   երկրի   ղեկը   հանձնել   նրան:  նա   արդեն    մեկ   անգամ   հուսախաբ   է   արել   հայ   ժողովրդին,  ԲԱ-ՎՎՎԱԱԱ-ԿԱՆ   է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ելնելով   Լեւոնի   ելույթներից,   նա   ցանկանում   է   երեք  տարիների   ընթացքում    կազմալուծել(քանդել)   բոլոր   պետական   կառույցները,  այնուհետ    վերակառուցել    դեմոկրատական   հիմքերի   վրա,   սա...   առաջին   հերթին   նշանակում  է   երկրում  ըստեղծել   անկայուն    վիճակ,   ինչպես   տխրահռչակ՛   Գարբաչովյան   վերակառուցման   տարիները:  Կարծում   եմ...   հայ   ժողովուրդը   արդեն   հոգնել   է   վերակառուցումներից   եւ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներից:  Իսկ   մեր   հայրենիքին  ավելի   շատ,  անհրաժեշտ   է    կայունություն:  91-94   թվականներին,    հայրենիքը   գտնվում   էր   պարտադրված   պատերազմի   մեջ,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառով,   ժողովուրդը  «Ըմբռնումով»՛   կրում   էր   բոլոր   զրկանքները,  հավատալով   որ   կավարտվի   պատերազմը   եւ   դանդաղորեն   կվերականգնվի   նախկին   կենսամակարդակը:  94   թվին   ավարտվեց   պատերազմը,   վերագործարկվեց   ատոմակայանը,   լուսավորվեցին   տները   եւ   փողոցները:   Սակայն   94-98   տարիների   ընթացքում   հայ   ընտանիքները՛   գնալով   ավելի   էին   աղքատանում   եւ   գործարանները   շարունակում   էին   մնալ   թալանված:  Ահա   Ձեզ   Լեւոնի   կառավարման   տարիներից՛   3   խաղաղ   տարիներ:  Հիմա   նա   հայ   ժողովրդից   պահանջում   է   եւս   երեք   տարի,   ախր...  նվազագույնս    պետքե   զուրկ    լինել   հիշողությունից,    որպեսզի   մեկ   անգամ   եւս   երկրի   ղեկը   հանձնել   նրան:  նա   արդեն    մեկ   անգամ   հուսախաբ   է   արել   հայ   ժողովրդին,  ԲԱ-ՎՎՎԱԱԱ-ԿԱՆ   է...


Ինձ պետք չի կայուն ստրկական վիճակ ու կայուն ռաբիզ գյադեք, որոնք իրենց երկրի տեր են կարծում։ Ավելի լավ է մի քանի տարի էլ ցնցում ապրեմ ու դրանց վերջը գա, քան թե հարատև ստրուկ դառնամ։ Չնայած արդեն անիմաստ է… Ավելի լավ է պատմեմ Եզոպոսի առակներից մեկը։ 
Ուրեմն երբ մարդ արարածը երկընտրաքի մեջ էր, Զևսը իջավ ու երկու Ճանապարհ ցույց տվեց, մեկը սկզբում հարթ էր,  հավասարաչափ լայն, կոկիկ, իսկ վերջում անդունդներ,  որոգայթներ ու ամայություն, իսկ մյուսը սկզբից նեղ ու դժվար անցանելի, փշոտ ու տատասկոտ, վտանգներով լի, իսկ վերջում հարթ, խաղաղ ու երկար։
Կայուն վիճակը դա աբսուրդ գաղափար է, ճահիճն էլ կարող է երկար ժամանակ կայուն լինել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ պետք չի կայուն ստրկական վիճակ ու կայուն ռաբիզ գյադեք, որոնք իրենց երկրի տեր են կարծում։ Ավելի լավ է մի քանի տարի էլ ցնցում ապրեմ ու դրանց վերջը գա, քան թե հարատև ստրուկ դառնամ։ Չնայած արդեն անիմաստ է… Ավելի լավ է պատմեմ Եզոպոսի առակներից մեկը։ 
> Ուրեմն երբ մարդ արարածը երկընտրաքի մեջ էր, Զևսը իջավ ու երկու Ճանապարհ ցույց տվեց, մեկը սկզբում հարթ էր,  հավասարաչափ լայն, կոկիկ, իսկ վերջում անդունդներ,  որոգայթներ ու ամայություն, իսկ մյուսը սկզբից նեղ ու դժվար անցանելի, փշոտ ու տատասկոտ, վտանգներով լի, իսկ վերջում հարթ, խաղաղ ու երկար։
> Կայուն վիճակը դա աբսուրդ գաղափար է, ճահիճն էլ կարող է երկար ժամանակ կայուն լինել։


Ինձնից երկար կապրես  :Smile:  Ես էի ուզում ասել:
Բորոլ նրաց ովքեր վախենում են ցնցումներից (մասնավորապես` Սիսար): Մեր հարևան Վրաստանն անցավ այդ ցնցումների միջով և այսօր նրանց մոտ կոռուպցիայի ցածր մակարդակին Եվրոպան էլ կնախանձի:

----------


## սիսար

> Ինձ պետք չի կայուն ստրկական վիճակ ու կայուն ռաբիզ գյադեք, որոնք իրենց երկրի տեր են կարծում։ Ավելի լավ է մի քանի տարի էլ ցնցում ապրեմ ու դրանց վերջը գա, քան թե հարատև ստրուկ դառնամ։ Չնայած արդեն անիմաստ է… Ավելի լավ է պատմեմ Եզոպոսի առակներից մեկը։ 
> Ուրեմն երբ մարդ արարածը երկընտրաքի մեջ էր, Զևսը իջավ ու երկու Ճանապարհ ցույց տվեց, մեկը սկզբում հարթ էր,  հավասարաչափ լայն, կոկիկ, իսկ վերջում անդունդներ,  որոգայթներ ու ամայություն, իսկ մյուսը սկզբից նեղ ու դժվար անցանելի, փշոտ ու տատասկոտ, վտանգներով լի, իսկ վերջում հարթ, խաղաղ ու երկար։
> Կայուն վիճակը դա աբսուրդ գաղափար է, ճահիճն էլ կարող է երկար ժամանակ կայուն լինել։


 Վիշապ   ջան,    ուրեմն   ավելի   լավ   է  երկիրը   մի   քանի   տարի   ցնցումների   մեջ   լինի,   միայն  թե   ազատվեք    այս   իշխանությունների՞ց:    մի   քանի   տարի   ցնցումներ,    նշանակում   է   վերջ   քո   հայրենիքին,   դու   այ՞դ   ես   ցանկանում:   Մեր   թշնամիները՛   հենց    դա   են   ցանկանում:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ինձնից երկար կապրես  Ես էի ուզում ասել:
> Բորոլ նրաց ովքեր վախենում են ցնցումներից (մասնավորապես` Սիսար): Մեր հարևան Վրաստանն անցավ այդ ցնցումների միջով և այսօր նրանց մոտ կոռուպցիայի ցածր մակարդակին Եվրոպան էլ կնախանձի:


    Աթեիստ,   եթե   դու   անձամբ   չես   վախենում   ցնցումներից,   ապա   կառաջարկեմ   ձեզ,   գնալ   ապրել   վրաստանում   եւ   վայելել   կոռուպցիոն   ցածր   մակարդակը,  մենք   էլ   կողքից   կընախանձենք:    Անձամբ   վրաստանում   ունեմ   բարեկամներ,  որոնց    հետ    մշտական   կապի   մեջ   եմ,   ձեր   բերած    փաստարկները   անհիմն   են:

----------


## dvgray

> Աթեիստ,   եթե   դու   անձամբ   չես   վախենում   ցնցումներից,   ապա   կառաջարկեմ   ձեզ,   գնալ   ապրել   վրաստանում   եւ   վայելել   կոռուպցիոն   ցածր   մակարդակը,  մենք   էլ   կողքից   կընախանձենք:    Անձամբ   վրաստանում   ունեմ   բարեկամներ,  որոնց    հետ    մշտական   կապի   մեջ   եմ,   ձեր   բերած    փաստարկները   անհիմն   են:


սիսար: եթե դու անձամբ վախենում ես ցնցումներից, ապա կառաջարկեի ձեզ. գնալ ապրել հյուսիսային կորեայում, մենք էլ կողքից կնախանձենք:
 :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ,   եթե   դու   անձամբ   չես   վախենում   ցնցումներից,   ապա   կառաջարկեմ   ձեզ,   գնալ   ապրել   վրաստանում   եւ   վայելել   կոռուպցիոն   ցածր   մակարդակը,  մենք   էլ   կողքից   կընախանձենք:    Անձամբ   վրաստանում   ունեմ   բարեկամներ,  որոնց    հետ    մշտական   կապի   մեջ   եմ,   ձեր   բերած    փաստարկները   անհիմն   են:


Ես նախընտրում եմ չփախչել պրոբլեմներից (գոնե նրանցից, որոնք համարում եմ լուծելի):
Եթե երկիրը երկիր դարձնելու համար պետք է ցնցում (իսկ ես դրանում առավել քան համոզված եմ), կդիմանամ այդ ցնցումներին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ   ջան,    ուրեմն   ավելի   լավ   է  երկիրը   մի   քանի   տարի   ցնցումների   մեջ   լինի,   միայն  թե   ազատվեք    այս   իշխանությունների՞ց:    մի   քանի   տարի   ցնցումներ,    նշանակում   է   վերջ   քո   հայրենիքին,   դու   այ՞դ   ես   ցանկանում:   Մեր   թշնամիները՛   հենց    դա   են   ցանկանում:


Մեր պետությունը հիվանդ է՝ այն էլ այնպիսի հիվանդությամբ, որ անհապաղ անհրաժեշտ է վիրահատություն, վերջում էլ էլեկտրաշոկային թերապիա։
Հակառակ դեպքում ծանր տառապանքներ՝ մահացու վախճանով։
Գուցե չափազանցնում եմ, բայց իմ նվաստ կարծիքով այդպես է։

----------


## Smergh

> Մեր պետությունը հիվանդ է՝ այն էլ այնպիսի հիվանդությամբ, որ անհապաղ անհրաժեշտ է վիրահատություն, վերջում էլ էլեկտրաշոկային թերապիա։
> Հակառակ դեպքում ծանր տառապանքներ՝ մահացու վախճանով։
> Գուցե չափազանցնում եմ, բայց իմ նվաստ կարծիքով այդպես է։


Համամիտ եմ քո հետ, միայն մի վերապահումով: Այն բուժումը, որն առաջարկում եք` երկրի համար ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան այս ապիկարներին առանց ցնցումների հեռացնելը:Այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը Լևոնի միջոցով իրականացնելը կամ անհնար է, կամ հղի` արյունալի բախումներով: Բայց որ սրանք պետք է հեռանան` դա միանշանակ պարզ է, ու որքան շուտ այնքան լավ բոլորի համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համամիտ եմ քո հետ, միայն նի վերապահումով, այն բուժումը, որն առաջարկում եք` երկրի համար ավելի վտանգավոր է քան, այս ապիկարներին առանց ցնցումների հեռացնելը:Բայց որ սրանք պետք է հեռանան` դա միանշանակ պարզ է:


Դու ունե՞ս որևէ իրատեսական տարբերակ: Անձամբ ես արդեն չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Smergh

> Դու ունե՞ս որևէ իրատեսական տարբերակ: Անձամբ ես արդեն չեմ տեսնում:


Դժբախտաբար իմ տարբերակն իրատեսական էր մինչև Լևոնի հայտնվելը: Նրա ի հայտ գալը ավելի շատ վնասեց ընդիմությանը և ավելի նպաստեց իշխանությունների վերարտադրմանը:
Դուք պետք է ձեզ իշխանությունների տեղը դնեք ու պատկերացնեք` թե նրանք ո՞ւմ կգերադասեին, եթե չհաջողվի կեղծիքներով պահել իշխանությունը:
"Գելապ"-ի հարցումների արդյունքները ցույց են տալիս հենց այն, ինչը նախընտրում են նրանք: 
Ըստ ինձ Ա.Բաղդասարյանի , Ա.Գեղամյանի ու Տ.Կարապետյանի հետ մենք հույսեր չպետք է կապենք, որովհետև նրանք իշխանությունների վերարտադրմամբ ավելի շատ են մտահոգված, քան երկրի բախտով: Մնացածների մեջ 2 իրկան քաղաքական գործիչներ կան, որոնք ի վիջակի են  քիչ թե շատ անցավ իրականացնել իշխանափոխությունը ` դա Վ. Մանուկյանն է ու Վ. Հովհաննիսյանը:
Մանուկյանը միշտ հայտարարում է, որ ինքը անձերի հետ խնդիրներ չի տեսնում ու ձգտում է օրենսդրական փոփոխություններով հասնել համակարգային փոփոխությունների, իսկ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը  սոցիալական անարդարությունների վերացման ուղին է բռնել ու չնայած` դեռ նրա ծրագրին չեմ ծանոթացել, սակայն սկսել եմ համակրել նաև նրան: Մնացածները ոչ փորձ ունեն, ոչ էլ այնչափ ճանաչված են, որ նրանց հետ հույսեր կապենք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դժբախտաբար իմ տարբերակն իրատեսական էր մինչև Լևոնի հայտնվելը: Նրա ի հայտ գալը ավելի շատ վնասեց ընդիմությանը և ավելի նպաստեց իշխանությունների վերարտադրմանը:
> Դուք պետք է ձեզ իշխանությունների տեղը դնեք ու պատկերացնեք` թե նրանք ո՞ւմ կգերադասեին, եթե չհաջողվի կեղծիքներով պահել իշխանությունը:
> "Գելապ"-ի հարցումների արդյունքները ցույց են տալիս հենց այն, ինչը նախընտրում են նրանք: 
> Ըստ ինձ Ա.Բաղդասարյանի , Ա.Գեղամյանի ու Տ.Կարապետյանի հետ մենք հույսեր չպետք է կապենք, որովհետև նրանք իշխանությունների վերարտադրմամբ ավելի շատ են մտահոգված, քան երկրի բախտով: Մնացածների մեջ 2 իրկան քաղաքական գործիչներ կան, որոնք ի վիջակի են  քիչ թե շատ անցավ իրականացնել իշխանափոխությունը ` դա Վ. Մանուկյանն է ու Վ. Հովհաննիսյանը:
> Մանուկյանը միշտ հայտարարում է, որ ինքը անձերի հետ խնդիրներ չի տեսնում ու ձգտում է օրենսդրական փոփոխություններով հասնել համակարգային փոփոխությունների, իսկ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը  սոցիալական անարդարությունների վերացման ուղին է բռնել ու չնայած` դեռ նրա ծրագրին չեմ ծանոթացել, սակայն սկսել եմ համակրել նաև նրան: Մնացածները ոչ փորձ ունեն, ոչ էլ այնչափ ճանաչված են, որ նրանց հետ հույսեր կապենք:


Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի բարեկակամ կապերը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ ինձ հիմքեր են տալիս ենթադրելու, որ նա չի կարողանալու պայքարել մոնոպոլիայի և կոռուպցիայի դեմ:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դեմ չեմ, սակայն համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ-ի գալուստից առաջ նա ի վիճակի չէր հաղթել ընտրություններում (այն, որ դրանք արդար չեն անցնելու, կարծում եմ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում):

Հ.Գ.
Ի դեպ այդպես էլ չշարադրեցիր ԱՅՍՕՐՎԱ իրատեսական  տարբերակդ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կխնդրեի Լ.Տ.-Պ-ի ծրագրին ծանոթ մարդիկ մի քանի շոշափելի փաստեր բերեն ,որով պետք է Հայաստանը դառնա զարգացած ,մրցունակ երկիր ` հզոր տնտեսությամբ ,ուժեղ բանակով , առանց կոռուպցիայի ու  հարկ չվճարող օլիգարխների :Թե նորից պետք է Գռզոն մենաշնորհի  այս անգամ ոչ թե արտասահմանյան ծխախոտը , այլ ամեն ինչ : Կամ մի նորահայտ սովածի մեկը ներկայիս կեղեքիչների դերը պիտի ստաձնի :
Կամ բյուջեն նորից պիտի պահվի հարկերի ու մաքսեր հաշվին ?:

Մեկել մեկնաբանեին ,թե ինչ է նշանակում ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավում /ցեղասպանության մոռացում և ազատագրված  տարածքների հանձնում  ? /

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թե նորից պետք է Գռզոն մենաշնորհի  այս անգամ ոչ թե արտասահմանյան ծխախոտը , այլ ամեն ինչ :


Քեզ համար, օրինակ, ԼՏՊ-ի ու այժմյան վարչակարգի անկառու տարբերություն չէ՞ այն, որ եթե Լեւոնի ժամանակ մի օլիգարխ էր, որին բոլորը գիտեին` հիմա մեղմ ասած շնից շատ են: Ու հենց քո ասած "ամեն ինչ"-ն են մենաշնորհե՞լ: 




> Կամ բյուջեն նորից պիտի պահվի հարկերի ու մաքսեր հաշվին ?:


Իսկ հիմա քո կակարծիքով ինչի հաշվինա պահվում? Վերը նշված օլիգարխների եկամուտների տոկոսային պահումներից?




> Մեկել մեկնաբանեին ,թե ինչ է նշանակում ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավում /ցեղասպանության մոռացում և ազատագրված  տարածքների հանձնում  ? /


Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների լավացում նշանակում է ոչ թե պատմության մոռացում, այլ մեր դարավոր ողբուկոծի ու անիմաստ մուննաթների դադար եւ քաղաքական գրագետ մոտեցում այդ հարցերին: Եւ հստակ գիտակցում, որ քանի մենք մեր վերեւի հարևանին չենք կարողանում ստիպել, որ գիշերվա 3-ին դաշնամուր չնվագի` չենք կարող որևէ մեկից տարածք ու հատուցում ուզել: (c) Mea Culpa.

----------


## voter

> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի բարեկակամ կապերը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ ինձ հիմքեր են տալիս ենթադրելու, որ նա չի կարողանալու պայքարել մոնոպոլիայի և կոռուպցիայի դեմ:
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դեմ չեմ, սակայն համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ-ի գալուստից առաջ նա ի վիճակի չէր հաղթել ընտրություններում (այն, որ դրանք արդար չեն անցնելու, կարծում եմ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում):
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ի դեպ այդպես էլ չշարադրեցիր ԱՅՍՕՐՎԱ իրատեսական  տարբերակդ:


Դժբախտությունը հենց նրանում է, որ այլևս հնարավոր չէ հեշտորեն մարդկանց հասկացնել, որ ԼՏՊի գալով ընտրապայաքարը ԱՅԼԱՍԵՌՎԵԼ իջել է հենց ՍՍի ու Քոչարյանի մակարդակին։
Ինչքան էլ ԼՏՊն կիրթ ու գրագետ երևա, նա գաղափարական պայքար չի մղում, այլ անձնական կռիվ, էս գյադին մեր կողմ ձգեցինք, մյուսին տարակուսանքի մեջ գցեցինք։

Փաստացի ԼՏՊի ընտրապայքարը անհընազանդություն, տարակուսանք ու կասկած տարածելն է, այսօրվա ղեկավար ու միջին խավի մեջ։ Հասարակ ժողովրդի վրա ԼՏՊն հույս քիչ է դնում, եթե չասենք առհամարում է ինչպես իր կառավարման տարիներին, համարելով, որ հասարակ մարդիկ իր գրպանում են ու կամակատար են այս կամ այն գյադեքի։ Գյադեքին իր կողմը որ անցկացնի, մնացացը իր համար դրանք կստիպեն, ձայն կբերեն։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է այն հնարավոր սցենարին, որ կարող էր լիներ առանց ԼՏՊի, օրինակ Մանուկյանի կամ Դաշնակների պայքարը ի հակադրում ՍԵՐԺանտների ու կառավարությանը, ապա նման ձևաչաձի դեպքում ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ժողովուրդը գաղափարական պայքար կստանար, որտեղ բանավեճը կլիներ, ոչ թե ՍԵՐԺանտները ավազակ են մենք լավն ենք, այլ նրանց արածին ու խոստումներին կհակադրվեին նոր գաղափարներ, անելիքներ ու մարդիկ հանդարտ հնարավորություն կստանային ընտրելու։

Ժողովրդին արդեն վաղուց հետաքրքրում են գաղափարները, փոփոխություն անել զուտ ինքնանպատակ փոփոխություն ունենալու համար, պատրաստ են միայն նրանք, ովքեր ոչինչ չունեն կորցնելու, բացի իրենց շղթաներից, դա 88ին էր այդպես, բայց ոչ հիմա։

Այդպիսի չքավորներ հայաստանում առավելագույնս 15-20 տոկոս է, ինչքան էլ լինելու է ԼՏՊի մոտ...

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Այսօրվա պահանջը ԱՐԴԱՐ ընտրություններն են, իսկ ով կհաղթանակի, երկրորդային հարց է - ժողովրդի կամքին դեմ ոչ մեկ չի գնա, նույնիսկ եթե նա խելագարվի ու իր համար նոր ստալին ընտրի, ոնց որ Ռուսաստանում...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քեզ համար, օրինակ, ԼՏՊ-ի ու այժմյան վարչակարգի անկառու տարբերություն չէ՞ այն, որ եթե Լեւոնի ժամանակ մի օլիգարխ էր, որին բոլորը գիտեին` հիմա մեղմ ասած շնից շատ են: Ու հենց քո ասած "ամեն ինչ"-ն են մենաշնորհե՞լ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա քո կակարծիքով ինչի հաշվինա պահվում? Վերը նշված օլիգարխների եկամուտների տոկոսային պահումներից?
> 
> 
> 
> Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների լավացում նշանակում է ոչ թե պատմության մոռացում, այլ մեր դարավոր ողբուկոծի ու անիմաստ մուննաթների դադար եւ քաղաքական գրագետ մոտեցում այդ հարցերին: Եւ հստակ գիտակցում, որ քանի մենք մեր վերեւի հարևանին չենք կարողանում ստիպել, որ գիշերվա 3-ին դաշնամուր չնվագի` չենք կարող որևէ մեկից տարածք ու հատուցում ուզել: (c) Mea Culpa.



դե ինչ տարբերություն 1 թե 26 օլիգարխների միջև ,եթե նրանք հարկեր միևնույն է չեն վճարելու  :Shok: 
ես ասում է կլինեն օլիգարխներ,որոնք մենակ լափելու են ,թե թե ոչ ?

Եթե ուշադիր կարդաիր ,ապա երկրորդ մասի գրառումը չէիր անի ,քանի որ ես չեմ դրժում այն փաստը ,որ հիմա բյուջեն աննորմալ հարկերի ու մաքսերի վրա է և շեշետել էի *նորից*:

իսկ երրորդ մասը մի քիչ չես կոնկրետացնի :Think: ,ես մի քիչ հեռու եմ դիվանագիտությունից : Ինչպես ,ինչ քայլերով պիտի քաղաքական գրագետ մոտեցում ցույց տալ ?

----------


## Ծով

Երբ մարդիկ ասում էին ջուր ծեծել, ես ոչ մի կերպ չէի հասկանում, թե դա ինչ է...
Այստեղ լիքը ջրեր ծեծվեցին իմ աչքի առաջ, և ես հասկացա, որ ժամանակն է հետևել Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի օրինակին. *Շնորհավորնենք ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահին առաջիկա նախագահական ընտրություններում սպասվելիք արդար հաղթանակի համար*։
 Ես կպաշտպանեմ իմ ձայնը... :Cool: 
 :LOL: ...գնալով համոզվում եմ...ինչքան ուզում է թող կեղծեն...
Բայց  շատ է հետաքրքրում ինձ Ձեր կարծիքը. ինչու՞ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը մերժում է որոշ հեռուստալիքների հրավերները և այն էլ վերջին րոպեին :LOL:  :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց  շատ է հետաքրքրում ինձ Ձեր կարծիքը. ինչու՞ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը մերժում է որոշ հեռուստալիքների հրավերները և այն էլ վերջին րոպեին


Ես էլ չհասկացա ինչու համար է հրաժարվել :Think: :Իմ կարծիքով հեռուստատեսությամբ երևալու լավ առիթ էր,այն էլ այս իշխանամետ հեռուստաընկերություններում :Think: :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կխնդրեի Լ.Տ.-Պ-ի ծրագրին ծանոթ մարդիկ մի քանի շոշափելի փաստեր բերեն ,որով պետք է Հայաստանը դառնա զարգացած ,մրցունակ երկիր ` հզոր տնտեսությամբ ,ուժեղ բանակով , առանց կոռուպցիայի ու  հարկ չվճարող օլիգարխների :Թե նորից պետք է Գռզոն մենաշնորհի  այս անգամ ոչ թե արտասահմանյան ծխախոտը , այլ ամեն ինչ : Կամ մի նորահայտ սովածի մեկը ներկայիս կեղեքիչների դերը պիտի ստաձնի :
> Կամ բյուջեն նորից պիտի պահվի հարկերի ու մաքսեր հաշվին ?:
> 
> Մեկել մեկնաբանեին ,թե ինչ է նշանակում ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավում /ցեղասպանության մոռացում և ազատագրված  տարածքների հանձնում  ? /


Շատ ծավալուն պատասխան կպահանջվի հարցիդ լիարժեք բավարարելու համար։
Ընդհանրապես երկիրը ինչպե՞ս է համարվում զարգացած։ Տնտեսական բարդ տերմինների ու հասկացությունների մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, մանավանդ ինքս դրա մասնագետը չեմ։ Պատկերացրու քաղաքացիների մեծ մասը հնարավորություն ունեն լիարժեք ու միջազգային չափանիշներից ոչ ցածր կրթություն ու մասնագետի որակավորում ստանալու։ Պատկերացրու պետական կառույցում պրոֆեսիոնալ ու իրենց ոլորտին գիտակ մարդիկ ստեղծում են համապատասխան ծրագրեր՝ օրինակ այսինչ գյուղի այնինչ հողատարածությունները եռացանքի կամ քառացանքի մեթոդով արդեն հաշվարկված ու այդ հողի համար հարմար կուլտուրաներ աճեցնելու, իսկ արդյունաբերության ոլորտում բերվում են ժամանակակից խառատային հաստոցներ ու ըստ նախագծված էսքիզների մշակվում են ջեռուցման մարտկոցներ, արևային էլեմենտներ, էլէկտրաշարժիչներ, պոմպեր չգիտեմ էլ ինչ զահրումար, որոնք մրցունակ են շնորհիվ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու օպտիմալ հաշվարկված նախագծի։ Դե ժամանակակից կրթությունը հիշում ես, ու հայի ուղեղն էլ քեզ նվեր։ Շատ հեռու գնացի :LOL:  Մի խոսքով պետական մարտավարություն՝ կրթված, պրոֆեսիոնալ սերունդ ստեղծելու գործում։ Դա ե՞րբ է հնարավոր, երբ օրենքը աշխատի բոլորի համար ու այս անբարոյական մթնոլորտին վերջ տանք։ Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես, հիմիկվա ուսանողությունը քո երկրի ապագան է, այն որ դռնեդուռ թափառում են ու Սերժ են քարոզում։ Ստրկամտություն է։ Այնինչ երիտասարդությունը սովորաբար պետք է ընդդիմադիր լիներ ու քննադատեր երկրիդ արատավոր երևույթները։ Այս մակարդակով «Ֆայլա բազար»–ից բացի այլ տեղ չեն գտնի աշխատելու։ Դե խոսքս միջին հաշվով է, զարգացած ու ձգտող ուսանողներ շնորհիվ իրենց դաստիարակության իհարկե կան, բայց քիչ են։ Սա մի օրինակ է ընդհամենը, ոչ ավելին։ Եթե երկրում օրենքի գերիշխանություն լինի, ապա գները կիջնեն։ Գինը կթելադրվի ոչ թե մոնոպոլիստ «լավ տղերքի» կողմից, այլ վաղը դու կհաշվարկես ու կտեսնես որ կարող ես նույն ապրանքը ավելի էժան արտադրել կամ ներկրել ու վաճառել ու կանես, ու քեզ ոչ ոք չի խանգարի, դեռ պետությունն էլ կօգնի։ Գուցե միտքդ զարգանա ու նորարարություն էլ մոգոնես ու պետությունը քեզ կտա գրանտ, ու կաջակցի՝ կտրամադրելով համապատասխան մասնագետներ ու տեխնիկա, իդեադ իրականացնելու համար, եթե իհարկե այն հաստատվել է համապատասխան հանձնաժողովի կողմից։ Սա էլ մեկ այլ օրինակ։ Ցանկացած մեծահարուստ բիզնեսմեն, եթե զգա որ պետությունը իրեն պաշտպանում է օրենքով ու ոչ թե միայն վզին հարկեր դնում, կսկսի հարկերը սիրով մուծել, դա խաբկանք չէ։ Գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները քաղաքացուն ամեն ձևի «քցում» են ու դժվարացնում քաղաքացու կյանքը՝ փոխանակ հեշտացնեն։ Ամեն ինչ կաշառքով է, ծանոթով, փողով, սա նորությու՞ն է։ Մենք արդեն վարժվել ենք սրա հետ ու հակառակը նույնիսկ չենք պատկերացնում։ Օրինակ Լևոնի ծրագրում՝ 


> Չենթարկվել բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուկների, չնվաստացվել պաշտոնյաների կողմից, պետական մարմինների աշխատասենյակներում չհանդիպել կոպիտ վերաբերմունքի, օրենքով իրենց հասանելիք փաստաթղթերն ստանալու համար ստիպված չլինել միջնորդ-ծանոթներ փնտրել կամ կաշառք տալ.





> Որ իշխանությունները ժողովրդին կողոպտելու եւ անհամար հարստու­թյուններ դիզելու փոխարեն, պատասխանատվությամբ վերաբերվեն քաղաքացիների հանդեպ իրենց ստանձնած պարտավորությունների կատարմանը, մասնավորապես, հստակ ժամանակացույցով եւ պատշաճ փոխարժեքով հատուցեն բնակչության՝ խնայբանկերում սառեցված ավանդները. միայն երկու տարում նրանց կողմից հափշտակված գումարը լիուլի բավարար էր սոցիա­լական լուրջ լարվածություն առաջացնող այդ չարաբաստիկ հարցը լուծելու համար.


 ու սենց լիքը բաներ։ 
Ու նա միայնակ չի սրան հասնելու, դրա համար մենք էլ պիտի կամք դրսևորենք, դա մեզ բոլորիս պետք է օդի ու ջրի պես, միայն օրինական, նորմալ, մարդկային պայմաններում կարող ենք զարգացնել պետությունը, իսկ պետությունը դա բոլորիս տունն է, պետությունը դա մենք ենք։ Էլի շատ բաներ կարող եմ գրել, բայց ավելի լավ է Լևոնի ծրագիրը կարդա ու մտածիր (http://levonpresident.am/?catID=19&contID=0):
Իսկ Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների մասին. ճակատագրի բերումով նրանք մեր հարևաններն են։ Դու ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում զարգանալը մշտապես թշնամի հարևաններ ունենալով։ Թեկուզ բառիս բուն իմաստով, պատկերացրու ամեն օր տուն ես գնում ու տեսնում ես մեկ ապակիներդ են կոտրել, մեկ դռանդ դեմը ջրել են որ սառի ու սահես, մեկ դռանդ վրա լկտիություններ են գրել չմաքրվող ներկով, դե զարգացիր։ Ստիպված պիտի ողջ փողերդ ծախսես պարիսպներ կառուցելու վրա, ոնց որ այս տուկատներն են հայտարարում թե ռազմական ծախսերը շատացնելու են։
Հարևանների հետ պետք է բարիդրացիական ու նաև գործնական հարաբերություններ, առանց դրա չես կարող։ Ծայրահեղ ազգայնական մոտիվացիան տանում է ի վերջո ֆաշիզմի, դա հենց ազգի համար վնասակար է։ Եվրոպայում գրեթե երկիր չկա, որ հարևան երկրի հետ չի պատերազմել ժամանակին։ Իսկ հիմա օրինակ գերմանացին հանգիստ անցնում է Ֆրանսիայի սահմանը ընդհամենը իր անձնագիրը ցույց տալով։ Ժամանակին թուրքերը, քրդերը ու նաև ասորիները հայերի են կոտորել։ Ու՞ր են նրանք բոլորը հիմա՝ այն աշխարհում։ 
Հարցեր.
1. Արդյո՞ք մենք պիտի հայտնաբերենք նրանց սերունդներին ու մորթենք ու արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունենք ու կարող ենք։
2. Ովքե՞ր են նրանց սերունդները, արդյո՞ք հիմիկվա Թուրքիայի բոլոր քաղաքացիները, ու ումի՞ց պիտի պահանջենք մեր հողերը։
3. Արդյո՞ք մենք մեր փոքրիկ հողակտորի մասին հոգ չտանելով, անտառներն ու այգիները ոչնչացնելով, գյուղատնտեսության, բնապահպանության վրա թքած ուենալով, տարածքները միայն կեղտոտելով, տձև, անկազմակերպ շինարարություն ու ամենուրեք գարաժներ բուսնեցնելով, արժանի ենք ավել տարածքներ ունենալու։
4. Ի՞նչ ենք արել ազատագրված տարածքների զարգացման համար, որ ավելին ենք ուզում։ Ու էլի լիքը հարցեր, չեմ ուզում շատ ջուր ծեծել, մանավանդ որ Alize'e–ն քննադատում է :Tongue: ։
Ընդհանրապես պետության հիմքը քաղաքացին է։ Եթե քաղաքացու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են պետության մեջ, եթե պետությունը քաղաքացուն չի օժանդակում զարգանալու համար այլ միայն խոչընդոտում է, կամ ծանոթ–բարեկամ–իշխանական ջոկողություն է անում։ այդ պետությունը զարգանալ չի կարող։
Իսկ քաղաքացին պետության մասին կմտածի միայն այն դեպում երբ զգա, որ պետությունը իր մասին մտածում է։ Դրանք փոխկապված են։ 
Բարի ընտրություններ :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

> Ես էլ չհասկացա ինչու համար է հրաժարվել:Իմ կարծիքով հեռուստատեսությամբ երևալու լավ առիթ էր,այն էլ այս իշխանամետ հեռուստաընկերություններում:


     Խուսափում    է,  որովհետեւ    նա   չի   սիրում    մարդկանց    լսել,  այլ   սիրում    է    ինքը    խոսել   եւ   ուրիշները    լսեն,   ամբոխավարների     հիվանդություն   է   կոչվում:

----------


## Koms

Վիշապ.“Ընդհանրապես պետության հիմքը քաղաքացին է։ Եթե քաղաքացու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են պետության մեջ, եթե պետությունը քաղաքացուն չի օժանդակում զարգանալու համար այլ միայն խոչընդոտում է, կամ ծանոթ–բարեկամ–իշխանական ջոկողություն է անում։ այդ պետությունը զարգանալ չի կարող։ Իսկ քաղաքացին պետության մասին կմտածի միայն այն դեպում երբ զգա, որ պետությունը իր մասին մտածում է։ Դրանք փոխկապված են։”

Ինչպես ասում են, սառույցը շարժվեց... Ես կասեի, մի բան որ այժմ արդեն հստակ է, դա հենց այն է, որ ներկայումս այս ընտրություններում ստեղծվեց լրիվ ՆՈՐ իրավիճակ, քան նախորդ նախագահականն էր` երբ կար միայն ԱՆՁԵՐԻ առաջադրում: Այսօր թեքնածուների առաջադրումը գաղափարական հիմքի վրա է գնացել, համենայն դեպս առկա են երկու հստակ ձևակերպված իրարամերժ գաղափարական բևեռներ...

----------


## keyboard

> Համամիտ եմ քո հետ, միայն մի վերապահումով: Այն բուժումը, որն առաջարկում եք` երկրի համար ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան այս ապիկարներին առանց ցնցումների հեռացնելը:Այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը Լևոնի միջոցով իրականացնելը կամ անհնար է, կամ հղի` արյունալի բախումներով: Բայց որ սրանք պետք է հեռանան` դա միանշանակ պարզ է, ու որքան շուտ այնքան լավ բոլորի համար:



Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, բայց իմ կարծիքով մեր երկրի համար գործող իշխանությունից լավը չի լինի, քանի որ բոլորին էլ կարելի է ասել ճանաչում ենք:
*Աթեիստի* խոսքերին էլ եմ համամիտ միակ ռեալ թեկնածուն Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է սակայն չեմ կարծում,որ նա ռեալ պայքարի մեջ է, քանի որ չունի այն ինչ մնացածները...

----------


## Smergh

> Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, բայց իմ կարծիքով մեր երկրի համար գործող իշխանությունից լավը չի լինի, քանի որ բոլորին էլ կարելի է ասել ճանաչում ենք:


Գործող իշխանությունների մասին քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում և ասեմ ինչու:
Նախ այն ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանություն է: Ինչքան էլ այս ու այն կողմից ասեն, թե խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները անցել են առանց խոշոր ընտրախախտումների` միևնույն է դա բլեֆ է ու ոչ մի կերպ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Սրանք սովորել են ընտրողներին ավանսով ընտրակաշառքներ բաժանելուն` փոխարենը ընտրություններից հետո թալանում են հայաստանի ամբողջ ազգաբնակչությանը: Եթե իմ ասածը քեզ համար համոզիչ չէ` կբերեմ փաստարկներ:
Երկրորդ, ի՞նչ է, դու հույս ունես, որ երկրի ամենահարուստ երկու օլիգարխները գալու են հարկային դա՞շտ  (ի նկատի ունեմ Քոչարյանին ու Ս.Սարգսյանին) էլ չեմ ասում նրանց արբանյակների մասին: Ինքներդ Ձեզ Հարց տվե՞լ եք, մոտ 10տարի իշխանության գլուխ կանգնած ուժին ի՞նչն էր խանգարում այդ ընթացքում  մարդկանց սոցիալական վիճակը բարելավելու համար որևէ նշմարելի քայլեր անելուն, իսկ հիմա տեսնում եք չէ՞ , ինչպիսի աճպարարություններ են կատարվում դրամ-դոլար ոլորտում, կենսաթոշակների "բարձրացման" բնակավառում, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացման` և այլն: Սրանք նախընտրական քարոզչական միջոցառումներ են, որոնց ծախսերը հոգալու են ոչ միայն թոշակառուներն, այլ մնացած ողջ բնակչությունը: Բոլոր այդ միջոցառումներից առաջ գները թանկացվում են, հետագայում ստացված "շահույթի" մի մասն ուղղում այդ ծախսերը փակելու համար: 
Հիշեք Տաքսի մեքենաների "սահմանափակումների մասին որոշումը": Այդ որոշումն արեցին, տաքսիստներին ոտքի հանելու, իսկ այնուհետև Ս. Սարգսյանը հանդես եկավ "հրեշտակի" դերում` որոշումը սառեցնելով  մինչև նախագահական ընտրությունների ավարտը: Արդյունքում` միամիտ տաքսիստների ու թոշակառուների ձայներն արդեն պարոն Սարգսյանի գրպանում են:
Անկեղծորեն եմ ասում, երբ այդ պարոնն ասում է "Քեզ համար Հայաստան" ինձ թվում է, թե կիսատ է ասում` չասելով "գերեզման եմ փորում Քեզ համար Հայաստան"; Կամ "առաջ Հայաստան"-ը` "առաջ Հայաստան մինչև անդունդ":
Կամ ի՞նչ է նշանակում -"Դուք վաղը երկու անգամ ավելի լավ եք ապրելու",  դրա չափանիշը կենսամակարդակն է, սակայն միտումնավոր ձևով չի ասվում կենսամակարդակ բառը, քանցի աճպարարություններ անելու տեղ չի մնա...
Մի խոսքով, ես չեմ հավատում ու վստահում այս իշխանություններին  և գտնում , որ  վաղուց պետք է նրանք պատմության գիրկ անցած լինեին:

----------


## keyboard

> Գործող իշխանությունների մասին քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում և ասեմ ինչու:


Փաստեր չեմ ուզում ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ այդ փաստերը, ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ գոնե Ձեր ասած այդ պարոնը ինչ-որ չափով «կուշտ է», իսկ երբ գա նորը ասենք Լ.Տ. Պետրսյանը (իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ասենք սարից մի հովիվ քան...) պատկերացնում ե՞ք ինչեր կլինեն, նոր աշխատակազմ, նոր «սոված դեմքեր» և այլն: Խորհրդարանական ընտրոթյունների ժամանակ էլ բանակում էի, էլ չասեմ, երևի թե ինձանից լավ գիտեք թե զինվորը ինչպես է ընտրում :Shok: 
Բա ու՞մ ընտրենք լավ :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Փաստեր չեմ ուզում ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ այդ փաստերը, ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ գոնե Ձեր ասած այդ պարոնը ինչ-որ չափով «կուշտ է», իսկ երբ գա նորը ասենք Լ.Տ. Պետրսյանը (իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ասենք սարից մի հովիվ քան...) պատկերացնում ե՞ք ինչեր կլինեն, նոր աշխատակազմ, նոր «սոված դեմքեր» և այլն:


Պարզապես ընտրելիս պետք է մտածել ոչ թե այն բանի մասին, որ նախագահը կուշտ լինի, այլ՝ ժողովուրդը կուշտ լինի։ Իսկ կուշտ նախագահ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կապահովվի ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունը։ Մի խոսքով, ասածս էն է, որ պետք է փոխել էդ սխալ մտածելակերպը՝ սոված–սոված հանձնվել կուշտերին և վերջ։ Բա հետո՞։
Ադմիններ ջան, հուսով եմ, կուշտը և սովածը չեն դիտարկվի որպես վիրավորական բառեր :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Պարզապես ընտրելիս պետք է մտածել ոչ թե այն բանի մասին, որ նախագահը կուշտ լինի, այլ՝ ժողովուրդը կուշտ լինի։ Իսկ կուշտ նախագահ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կապահովվի ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունը։ Մի խոսքով, ասածս էն է, որ պետք է փոխել էդ սխալ մտածելակերպը՝ սոված–սոված հանձնվել կուշտերին և վերջ։ Բա հետո՞։
> Ադմիններ ջան, հուսով եմ, կուշտը և սովածը չեն դիտարկվի որպես վիրավորական բառեր


Ժողովդի «կուշտ» լինելը իմ կածիքով սերտ կապված է ղեկավարի «կուշտ» լինելուն, այս պարագայում կուշտը չի վերաբերվում միայն ֆինանսական կարգավիճակին....

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժողովդի «կուշտ» լինելը իմ կածիքով սերտ կապված է ղեկավարի «կուշտ» լինելուն, այս պարագայում կուշտը չի վերաբերվում միայն ֆինանսական կարգավիճակին....


Էդ դեպքում վաղուց պետք է ազգովի բավարարված և երջանիկ ապրեինք։

----------


## keyboard

> Էդ դեպքում վաղուց պետք է ազգովի բավարարված և երջանիկ ապրեինք։


Դե նայած թե Ձեր պատկերացումը ինչքանով է համընկնում իրենցինի հետ :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե նայած թե Ձեր պատկերացումը ինչքանով է համընկնում իրենցինի հետ


Դե եթե իմ պատկերացումը իրենցինի հետ համընկներ, էսօր երիտասարդները ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմաների շուրջ կվիճաբանեին, քան քաղաքականությունն է։ Այսինքն, երբ դառնանք գոնե մի քիչ անտարբեր քաղաքականության հանդեպ, ուրեմն երկրում ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Ամեն մարդ զբաղվի իր գործով, մենք էլ վստահենք մեր ղեկավարներին և քաղաքական գործիչներին, մեր համար հանգիստ զբաղվենք մեր գործերով։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Դե եթե իմ պատկերացումը իրենցինի հետ համընկներ, էսօր երիտասարդները ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմաների շուրջ կվիճաբանեին, քան քաղաքականությունն է։


Դժվար թե քաղաքականությունից ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա կա աշխարհում :

----------


## keyboard

> Դժվար թե քաղաքականությունից ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա կա աշխարհում :


100000000000000%  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Smergh

> Փաստեր չեմ ուզում ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ այդ փաստերը, ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ գոնե Ձեր ասած այդ պարոնը ինչ-որ չափով «կուշտ է», իսկ երբ գա նորը ասենք Լ.Տ. Պետրսյանը (իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ասենք սարից մի հովիվ քան...) պատկերացնում ե՞ք ինչեր կլինեն, նոր աշխատակազմ, նոր «սոված դեմքեր» և այլն: Խորհրդարանական ընտրոթյունների ժամանակ էլ բանակում էի, էլ չասեմ, երևի թե ինձանից լավ գիտեք թե զինվորը ինչպես է ընտրում
> Բա ու՞մ ընտրենք լավ


Մի անգամ, դեռ Լևոնի ժամանակ Արշակ Սադոյանն ասել է.
-Ժողովուրդ ջան ես որ ասում են թե սրանք կուշտ են, թող մնան կառավարեն, եդ իրենք են ասում, քանի որ, երբ ախորժակը բացվում է էլ դեմն առնել չի լինում:  Ով ջիպ չուներ դա է ուզում, հետո լավ բնակարան քաղաքի կենտրոնում, հետո մի շքեղ առանձնատուն, դրանից հետո Փարիզի մոտակայքում առանձնատուն, հետո սեփական ինքնաթիռ, հետո կանարյան կղզիներից մեկը և այլն, և այլն ...
 Ես Սադոյանի այդ ասածների հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ:
Ընտրիր ազնիվ ու փորձառու մարդու, գոնե ազնիվի ախորժակն անհամեմատ ազնիվ կգտնվի իր ժողովրդի համար, իսկ փորձառությունը պետք է, որպեսզի կարողանա ճիշտ ձևով երկիրը մաքրել անօրինությունից ու անօրեններից` առանց ցավ պատճառելու անմեղ մարդկանց:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Իսկ ի՞նչ կանի այդ ազնիվ մարդը , երբ մեր` նրան տված ձայները տրորելով` Սերժը դառնա նախագահ : Կարո՞ղ է նա պայքարել , ինչպե՞ս կպայքարի :

----------


## keyboard

> Մի անգամ, դեռ Լևոնի ժամանակ Արշակ Սադոյանն ասել է.
> -Ժողովուրդ ջան ես որ ասում են թե սրանք կուշտ են, թող մնան կառավարեն, եդ իրենք են ասում, քանի որ, երբ ախորժակը բացվում է էլ դեմն առնել չի լինում:  Ով ջիպ չուներ դա է ուզում, հետո լավ բնակարան քաղաքի կենտրոնում, հետո մի շքեղ առանձնատուն, դրանից հետո Փարիզի մոտակայքում առանձնատուն, հետո սեփական ինքնաթիռ, հետո կանարյան կղզիներից մեկը և այլն, և այլն ...
>  Ես Սադոյանի այդ ասածների հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ:
> Ընտրիր ազնիվ ու փորձառու մարդու, գոնե ազնիվի ախորժակն անհամեմատ ազնիվ կգտնվի իր ժողովրդի համար, իսկ փորձառությունը պետք է, որպեսզի կարողանա ճիշտ ձևով երկիրը մաքրել անօրինությունից ու անօրեններից` առանց ցավ պատճառելու անմեղ մարդկանց:


Դե ինչ  արած ոչինչ մի անգամից չի լինում, պետք է ուղղակի համբերել, ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք հաղթելու ենք, իսկ դուք ու՞մ էք ընտրելու, եթե գաղտնիք չէ իհարկե

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Իսկ ի՞նչ կանի այդ ազնիվ մարդը , երբ մեր` նրան տված ձայները տրորելով` Սերժը դառնա նախագահ : Կարո՞ղ է նա պայքարել , ինչպե՞ս կպայքարի :


Ոչինո էլ չի անի, ավելի շուտ չի կարող անի, քանի դեռ 5000 դրամով ընտրողներ կան :Angry2:

----------


## Smergh

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կանի այդ ազնիվ մարդը , երբ մեր` նրան տված ձայները տրորելով` Սերժը դառնա նախագահ : Կարո՞ղ է նա պայքարել , ինչպե՞ս կպայքարի :


Եթե  մտածում էք, որ կգա մեկը, որն առանց մեր օգնության  միայնակ կկարողանա վերջ տալ այս ապօրենի իշխանությանը, ապա խորապես սխալվում եք: Նրան մենք պետք է  բարձրացնենք ու տեր կանգնենք մեր ձայներին, այլապես ընդմիշտ կմնանք ճորտերի կարգավիճակում ու մի օր էլ կարթնանանք ոչ թե անկախ հայրենիքում, այլ ռուսական մի պրովինցիայում, որը "Ռուսական ֆորպոստ"-ը կլինի այս տարածաշրջանում...

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե  մտածում էք, որ կգա մեկը, որն առանց մեր օգնության  միայնակ կկարողանա վերջ տալ այս ապօրենի իշխանությանը, ապա խորապես սխալվում եք: Նրան մենք պետք է  բարձրացնենք ու տեր կանգնենք մեր ձայներին, այլապես ընդմիշտ կմնանք ճորտերի կարգավիճակում ու մի օր էլ կարթնանանք ոչ թե անկախ հայրենիքում, այլ ռուսական մի պրովինցիայում, որը "Ռուսական ֆորպոստ"-ը կլինի այս տարածաշրջանում...


Չգիտեմ ինչպե՞ս գրեմ, որ ոչ ոքի չվիրավորեմ հանկարծ, լավ ասեմ, որ ոչ մի անձնական բան չկա ասածներիս մեջ, ես հարգում եմ ձեր բոլորի կածիքները և ասածներս վերաբերվում են միայն  տեսակետների և խնդրում եմ համարել սա ուղղակի կարծիքների փոխանակում:
Լավ անցնեմ բուն թեմային: Միայն այն փաստը, որ Ռուսաստանը առ այսօր պահում է մեր սահմանը(չնայած,որ դա սեփական շահի համար է անում) ինձ դժվարցնում է նման հեգնական վերաբերմունք ունենալ Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ, Ձեր ասած պռովինցիայի տարբերակը չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ ինչպես ասում են. «Ուղտը, երբ սատկում է, կաշին մի Էշի բեռ է» դրա համար Ռուսաստանը շատ մզո(հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) պետություն է, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ամենահզորն է համենայն դեպս Հայաստանի համար ու եթե Եվրախորհուրդը Ատոմակայանն է փակում Ռուսաստանը նպաստում է թեկուզ շատ քիչ մեր տնտեսության զարգացմանը: Չգիտեմ որքանով կարողացա ճիշտ դասավորել մտքերս, ամեն դեպքում կրկին անգամ ասում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի վիրավորելու նպատակ, ցանկություն առավելևս մոլւցք չունեմ:

----------


## dvgray

> Միայն այն փաստը, որ Ռուսաստանը առ այսօր պահում է մեր սահմանը(չնայած,որ դա սեփական շահի համար է անում) ինձ դժվարցնում է նման հեգնական վերաբերմունք ունենալ Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ,


Ամբողջ անհասկացողությունը որ կա մեր ազգի մեջ, շատ նման է ասյտեղ շոշափվող թեմային:
Մեկը ասում է, որ պետք է ավելի ազատ ու անկախ պետություն ունենանք ու սովորենք մենք ինքներս լուծենք մեր հարցերը /հիշելով գոնե մեր բազմաադրյա ազգ լինելու փաստը  :Smile: / Մյուսը միագամից հակադարձում է թե՝ "Ինչ է, Ռուսաստանի դեմ բան ունե՞ս ասելու  :Angry2: ": 

-Չէ, ոչ մի խելոք մարդ -   դրսի դեմ բան չունի ասելու: Եթե բան է ասվում, ապա ասվում է հենց մեզ, մեր կերպին, պահվածքին, մտածելակերպին, հուսալով ստրկական վիճակից փոխվել ու դառնալ ազատ-անկախ-արժանապատիվ մարդկային հասարակություն:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Եթե  մտածում էք, որ կգա մեկը, որն առանց մեր օգնության  միայնակ կկարողանա վերջ տալ այս ապօրենի իշխանությանը, ապա խորապես սխալվում եք: Նրան մենք պետք է  բարձրացնենք ու տեր կանգնենք մեր ձայներին, այլապես ընդմիշտ կմնանք ճորտերի կարգավիճակում ու մի օր էլ կարթնանանք ոչ թե անկախ հայրենիքում, այլ ռուսական մի պրովինցիայում, որը "Ռուսական ֆորպոստ"-ը կլինի այս տարածաշրջանում...


Իհարկե առանց հանրության հուզումների հնարավոր չէ , սակայն պետք է ճիշտ ժամանակին և ճիշտ կերպ օգտվել դրանից . 2003-ին ընտրություններից հետո նախագահի ինքնաթիռը ամեն վայրկյան պատրաստ էր Քոչարյանին երկրից փախցնելու , սակայն ընդդիմությունը չկարողացավ օգտվել այդ առիթից , ինչի հետևանքն է այսօր Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահի թեկնածու լինելը : Համոզված եմ , որ այս տարի այդ առիթը բաց չի թողնվի :

----------


## keyboard

> Ամբողջ անհասկացողությունը որ կա մեր ազգի մեջ, շատ նման է ասյտեղ շոշափվող թեմային:
> Մեկը ասում է, որ պետք է ավելի ազատ ու անկախ պետություն ունենանք ու սովորենք մենք ինքներս լուծենք մեր հարցերը /հիշելով գոնե մեր բազմաադրյա ազգ լինելու փաստը / Մյուսը միագամից հակադարձում է թե՝ "Ինչ է, Ռուսաստանի դեմ բան ունե՞ս ասելու ": 
> 
> -Չէ, ոչ մի խելոք մարդ -   դրսի դեմ բան չունի ասելու: Եթե բան է ասվում, ապա ասվում է հենց մեզ, մեր կերպին, պահվածքին, մտածելակերպին, հուսալով ստրկական վիճակից փոխվել ու դառնալ ազատ-անկախ-արժանապատիվ մարդկային հասարակություն:


Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում, քանի որ անգամ անհատ մարդը, որ իրեն անկախ է համարում չի կարող մենակ ապրել, իսկ եթե մեզ օգնում են ասենք Ռուսաստանը, դա ՉԻ կարող նշանակել, որ մենք անկախ չենք, դե ուրեմն եկեք բոլոր երկրներին ուղարկենք գրողի ծոցը և ասենք մենք ԱՆԿԱԽ ենք ու սովից կոտորվենք: Հայաստանի պես պետությունը չի կարող անգամ գոյատեվել առանց «հարեվանների» օգնության չգիտեմ ես արդեն չեմ հասկանում որն է լավ, որը վատ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Smergh

> ... Միայն այն փաստը, որ Ռուսաստանը առ այսօր պահում է մեր սահմանը(չնայած,որ դա սեփական շահի համար է անում) ինձ դժվարցնում է նման հեգնական վերաբերմունք ունենալ Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ, Ձեր ասած պռովինցիայի տարբերակը չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ ինչպես ասում են. «Ուղտը, երբ սատկում է, կաշին մի Էշի բեռ է» դրա համար Ռուսաստանը շատ մզո(հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) պետություն է, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ամենահզորն է համենայն դեպս Հայաստանի համար ու եթե Եվրախորհուրդը Ատոմակայանն է փակում Ռուսաստանը նպաստում է թեկուզ շատ քիչ մեր տնտեսության զարգացմանը: Չգիտեմ որքանով կարողացա ճիշտ դասավորել մտքերս, ամեն դեպքում կրկին անգամ ասում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի վիրավորելու նպատակ, ցանկություն առավելևս մոլւցք չունեմ:


Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ Ռուսաստանի մասին իմ հիշատակումն իր մեջ նրա մասին որևէ ատելություն կամ թշնամանք չի պարունակում: Ռուսաստանի մեղքը չէ, որ մեր ողջ տնտեսությունը հիմա իր ձեռքում է: Այսօրվա իշխանություններն իրենց վերարտադրումներին Ռուսաստանի աջակցությունն ապահովելու համար, ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ տնտեսության մի բնագավառ են զոհաբերում նրան: Չե՞ք նկատել, թե յուրաքանչյուր ընտրությունից հետո,  ինչպես ասում են թանաքը դեռ չչորացած, ԱՊՀ-դիտորդներն հայտարարում են ընտրությունների "օրինականությունը" հաստատող իրենց "հեղինակավոր" կարծիքը:
 Հիմա էլ սկսվել են նրանց կողմից Հայ ընտրողին հիմարացման նախապատրաստական "աշխատանքները"  Երեկ բոլոր ալիքներով ցուցադրում էին Սերժի մոսկովյան հոլովակն ու ինչպես ասում են  գլուխ հարդուկում:
Կրկնում եմ, դա Ռուսաստանի մեղքը չէ, որ այդպես է, նա շարժվում է իր շահով, իսկ իր շահը նաև այն  սեփականության, որին այստեղ համարյա ձրի է տիրացել` պահպանելն ու ամրապնդելն է, իսկ դա իհարկէ ամենից լավ կանեն իրենց դրածո իշխանությունները:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր սահմանը պահելուն` դա էլ ունի իր պատճառները, այո Ռուսաստանի շահերից է բխում տարածաշրջանում իր ազդեցությունը պահելն ու հետևաբար նա սահմանները պահում է առաջին հերթին իր շահերից ելնելով, այլ ոչ մեր սիրուն աչքերի համար: Այստեղ էլ մենք այնքան ապաշնորհ ենք գտնվել, որ չենք կարողացել բավարար կերպով օգուտ քաղել այդ հանգամանքից: Ադրբեջանն իր տարածքում գտնվող Գաբալայի կայանի շահագործման դիմաց տարեկան 25մլն դոլար փող է վերցնում, իսկ մենք քարը քարին չթողեցինք Արագածի գագաթի մոտ գտնվող ռադարային կայանը, որն իր նշանակությամբ ոչ միայն չէր զիջում, այլ որոշ պարամետրերով նույնիսկ գերազանցում էր ադրբեջանական կայանին: Էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ ռուսական ռազմական կայանի ծախսերի կեսը հոգում ենք մենք, մինչդեռ այդ ծախսերը ամբողջությամբ պետք է հոգար ռուսական կողմը և դեռ մեզ էլ վճարեր այդ բազայից օգտվելու համար, ինչն անում է օրինակ Տաջիկստանում:
Մի խոսքով, ես դեմ չեմ բարեկամություն անելուն, ընդհակառակը ողջունում եմ այդ, սակայն վասալ լինելն ինձ համար վիրավորական է` թեկուզ Ռուսաստանինը:

----------


## keyboard

> :
> Մի խոսքով, ես դեմ չեմ բարեկամություն անելուն, ընդհակառակը ողջունում եմ այդ, սակայն վասալ լինելն ինձ համար վիրավորական է` թեկուզ Ռուսաստանինը:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ: Դե ինչ արած մեր բախըն էլ Էսպես է դասավորվել, հուսանք, որ կգա մենկը ով գոնե մի բան կանի մեր ժողովրդի համար: Բոլոր թեկնածուները խոսում են ավանդների վերադարձի մասին, ախր այ ժողովուրդ էդ ավանդները հայաստանի 10 տարվա բյուջեից էլ շատ են ոնց են տալու չեք հարցրել երբրէ ինքներդ ձեզ: Ինչքան են խաբելու էս ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռիժ

Շենացնել երկիրը... Շինել երկիրը... :LOL: 
Ահա մեր ղեկավարների նպատակների ամբողջությունը: Եթե մենք գիտենք Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանի (ստորև ԼՏՊ) սխալները և տեղեկացված չենք ներկայիս կառավարության սխալներից և ոչ մեկի մասին, ապա դեռ վաղ է ուրախանալ այն փայլուն մտքից, որ ներկայիս կառավարությունը անսխալ է կամ ավելի քիչ սխալներ է գործում, քան ժամանակին արել էր ԼՏՊ-ն: Պարզապես երկրի չորրորդ իշխանությունը, սկսած Հ1 համազգայնամասնավորախառը թոք-շոու-ա-լիքը հեռուստաալիքից և վերջացրած էլիտար կյանք ջիջիլ քցող  :Shok:  ամսագրերից, լռում են կարևորի մասին: Մեջբերում եմ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի ներկայացումից. "մեր պառլամենտը ու նախագահը - ոնց որ տռուսիկ-մայկա. մինչ մեկը մարմինն ա տաքացնում, մյուսը ծածկում ա գլխավորը  :Hands Up:  ": Հիմա մեր, ավելի ճիշտ` իրենց, չորրորդ իշխանությունը, ծածկում ա գլխավորը` ժողովրդի լվացած ուղեղը սապոնելու գնով:
Եկեք մի պահ գիտակցենք այն փաստը, որ երկրում ոչ մի ռազմա-ստրատեգիական ռեսուրս պետական չէ` սկսած օդանավակայանից վերջրացրած էներգիակայանաններից: Լավ ա գոնե երթուղային գծերը ներկայացնող մարդիկ  :Cool:  պետական պաշտոններ ունեն  :LOL: : Ներկայիս կառավարությունը շարունակում է ԼՏՊի կիսատ թողած թալանը, ու միակ մարդը, որը կարող է ետ բերել կորցրածը, ԼՏՊն է:
Ներկայիս ղարաբաղյան կառավորությանը ձեռք չի տալիս լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, դրա համար էլ վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի առաջընթաց չի եղել, հարցը անորոշ կախված է ու այդպես էլ մնալու է: Ինչու ձեռնտու չի - որովհետև իրենք այս կարգավիճակը օգտագործում են փող շինելու համար, որովհետև իրենք վաղուց խորապես թքած ունեն Ղարաբաղի վրա, քանզի իրենց ցեղական ընտանիքները արդեն վայելում են Երևանի կենտրոնից Մասիսի` էլիտար շենքի չծածկած մասի տեսարանը  :Love:  : Իրենց ձեռնտու չի նաև Ղարաբաղի անկախ վիճակը, որովհետև այդ դեպքում Հայաստանից օգնությունը կպասակի, ու առանց Հայաստանի օգնության - Ղարաբաղը կդառնա մութ ու ցուրտ երկիր, ճիշտ այնպիսին ինչիսին Հայաստանն էր` ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից: Սերժ Սարգսյանը և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը երջանիկ կլինեն, եթե ԼՏՊն անկախացնի Ղարաբաղը ու այդ չեղած երկրում "մութ ու ցուրտ ստեղծի բնավորության համաձայն". նրանք այդ փաստը կօգտագործեն ԼՏՊին վարկաբեկելու ու իրենց թուլակամությունը արդարացնելու համար: ԼՏՊն չի պատրաստվում Ղարաբաղը հանձնել թուրքերին  :Bad: , նա էդքան "խելացի" չի, ոչ էլ թոռան մասին մտածելն է դադարել:  :Think: 
Շնորհակալություն կարդալու և ըմբռնելու համար:  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## keyboard

> Շենացնել երկիրը... Շինել երկիրը...
> Ահա մեր ղեկավարների նպատակների ամբողջությունը: Եթե մենք գիտենք Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանի (ստորև ԼՏՊ) սխալները և տեղեկացված չենք ներկայիս կառավարության սխալներից և ոչ մեկի մասին, ապա դեռ վաղ է ուրախանալ այն փայլուն մտքից, որ ներկայիս կառավարությունը անսխալ է կամ ավելի քիչ սխալներ է գործում, քան ժամանակին արել էր ԼՏՊ-ն: Պարզապես երկրի չորրորդ իշխանությունը, սկսած Հ1 համազգայնամասնավորախառը թոք-շոու-ա-լիքը հեռուստաալիքից և վերջացրած էլիտար կյանք ջիջիլ քցող  ամսագրերից, լռում են կարևորի մասին: Մեջբերում եմ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի ներկայացումից. "մեր պառլամենտը ու նախագահը - ոնց որ տռուսիկ-մայկա. մինչ մեկը մարմինն ա տաքացնում, մյուսը ծածկում ա գլխավորը  ": Հիմա մեր, ավելի ճիշտ` իրենց, չորրորդ իշխանությունը, ծածկում ա գլխավորը` ժողովրդի լվացած ուղեղը սապոնելու գնով:
> Եկեք մի պահ գիտակցենք այն փաստը, որ երկրում ոչ մի ռազմա-ստրատեգիական ռեսուրս պետական չէ` սկսած օդանավակայանից վերջրացրած էներգիակայանաններից: Լավ ա գոնե երթուղային գծերը ներկայացնող մարդիկ  պետական պաշտոններ ունեն : Ներկայիս կառավարությունը շարունակում է ԼՏՊի կիսատ թողած թալանը, ու միակ մարդը, որը կարող է ետ բերել կորցրածը, ԼՏՊն է:
> Ներկայիս ղարաբաղյան կառավորությանը ձեռք չի տալիս լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, դրա համար էլ վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի առաջընթաց չի եղել, հարցը անորոշ կախված է ու այդպես էլ մնալու է: Ինչու ձեռնտու չի - որովհետև իրենք այս կարգավիճակը օգտագործում են փող շինելու համար, որովհետև իրենք վաղուց խորապես թքած ունեն Ղարաբաղի վրա, քանզի իրենց ցեղական ընտանիքները արդեն վայելում են Երևանի կենտրոնից Մասիսի` էլիտար շենքի չծածկած մասի տեսարանը  : Իրենց ձեռնտու չի նաև Ղարաբաղի անկախ վիճակը, որովհետև այդ դեպքում Հայաստանից օգնությունը կպասակի, ու առանց Հայաստանի օգնության - Ղարաբաղը կդառնա մութ ու ցուրտ երկիր, ճիշտ այնպիսին ինչիսին Հայաստանն էր` ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից: Սերժ Սարգսյանը և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը երջանիկ կլինեն, եթե ԼՏՊն անկախացնի Ղարաբաղը ու այդ չեղած երկրում "մութ ու ցուրտ ստեղծի բնավորության համաձայն". նրանք այդ փաստը կօգտագործեն ԼՏՊին վարկաբեկելու ու իրենց թուլակամությունը արդարացնելու համար: ԼՏՊն չի պատրաստվում Ղարաբաղը հանձնել թուրքերին , նա էդքան "խելացի" չի, ոչ էլ թոռան մասին մտածելն է դադարել: 
> Շնորհակալություն կարդալու և ըմբռնելու համար:


Հզոր միտք էր, իրոք արժե կարդալ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ծով

> Խուսափում    է,  որովհետեւ    նա   չի   սիրում    մարդկանց    լսել,  այլ   սիրում    է    ինքը    խոսել   եւ   ուրիշները    լսեն,   ամբոխավարների     հիվանդություն   է   կոչվում:


Չէ... :Cool: 
Ձեր թույլտվությամբ մի մեջբերում, որ չեմ հիշում՝ ում խոսքերն են :Sad: , բայց ջահել ժամանակ էնքան էի կարդում ու անգիր անում, որ ներելի ա նույնիսկ :LOL: 
*Գիտե՞ս, սիրելի՛ս, ով է անխելքը,
Եվ անբուժելի որ խոցն ու վերքը,
Երբ ոչ թե կոտրում, այլ համբուրում ես
Քեզ անխղճորեն հարվածող ձեռքը...*Այսքանը...
Երբ որ օրը տասներկու ժամ ցեխ են շպրտում՝  անտրամաբանական մտքերով, բանբասանքներով, անորակ ու անկիրթ մոնտաժով համեմված, իմաստ էլ չկա իրանց էդ պատվին արժանացնել։ :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Փաստեր չեմ ուզում ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ այդ փաստերը, ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ գոնե Ձեր ասած այդ պարոնը ինչ-որ չափով «կուշտ է», իսկ երբ գա նորը ասենք Լ.Տ. Պետրսյանը (իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ասենք սարից մի հովիվ քան...) պատկերացնում ե՞ք ինչեր կլինեն, նոր աշխատակազմ, նոր «սոված դեմքեր» և այլն: Խորհրդարանական ընտրոթյունների ժամանակ էլ բանակում էի, էլ չասեմ, երևի թե ինձանից լավ գիտեք թե զինվորը ինչպես է ընտրում
> Բա ու՞մ ընտրենք լավ


Պետք է ինքնուրույն ընտել և ոչ թե արտագրել կողքի նստածից, այսինքն եթե քեզ համար գաղափարներ ունես, սկզբունքներ, ապա պետք է միայն ման գալ ու առօրյայում գտնել նրան ով այդ սկբունքներից է ելնում, ընտրել նրան։

Քաղաքականությունը սեր չէ, հույզերով չէ գիտակցությամբ է պետք ընտրել....

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...0&postcount=22

----------


## սիսար

> Չէ...
> 
> Երբ որ օրը տասներկու ժամ ցեխ են շպրտում՝  անտրամաբանական մտքերով, բանբասանքներով, անորակ ու անկիրթ մոնտաժով համեմված, իմաստ էլ չկա իրանց էդ պատվին արժանացնել։


  Եկեք   չմոռանանք,   որ   քաղաքակիրթ   նախնտրական   խաղի   կանոնները,   առաջինը՛   խախտեց    հենց   Լ.Տ.Պ-ն:   Առաջին   ելույթից   սկսած   հասուն   քաղաքական   գործիչին   ոչ   վայել   ձեվերով   ցեխ   է   շպրտել    բոլոր   կառավարական    պաշտոնյաների   հասցեին(թեեւ   ինչ   որ   տեղ    իրավացի   է),   միաժամանակ   վարքաբեկելով    հայկական   պետականությունը,   փոխարեն    խոսի   իր   ծրագրերի   առավելությունների   մասին:
 Պատմությունը   ցույց   է  տվել,   որ   երբ    որեվե   քաղաքական   գործիչ,  փորձել   է   իր   հակառակորդներին   սեւացնելու   գնով   հասնել   իշխանության,  նա   պարտվել   է:

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք   չմոռանանք,   որ   քաղաքակիրթ   նախնտրական   խաղի   կանոնները,   առաջինը՛   խախտեց    հենց   Լ.Տ.Պ-ն:   Առաջին   ելույթից   սկսած   հասուն   քաղաքական   գործիչին   ոչ   վայել   ձեվերով   ցեխ   է   շպրտել    բոլոր   կառավարական    պաշտոնյաների   հասցեին(թեեւ   ինչ   որ   տեղ    իրավացի   է),   միաժամանակ   վարքաբեկելով    հայկական   պետականությունը,   փոխարեն    խոսի   իր   ծրագրերի   առավելությունների   մասին:
>  Պատմությունը   ցույց   է  տվել,   որ   երբ    որեվե   քաղաքական   գործիչ,  փորձել   է   իր   հակառակորդներին   սեւացնելու   գնով   հասնել   իշխանության,  նա   պարտվել   է:


Սև փիառը բանսարկությունն է, որը լուրջ մեղադրանք իր մեջ չի պարունակում:
Որոշակի տրամաբանական սցենարով կազմված մեղադրանքը, որն ունի հիմքեր և պահանջում է հստակ և հիմնավորված պատասխաններ, իրականում սև փիառի տարատեսակ չէ: Առաջին նախագահի հնչեցրած հարցադրումները, իրականում, բավականին լուրջ մեղադրանքներ են, որոնց պատասխանները առ այսօր չեն տրվում: Լավագույն դեպքում հայհոյախառն արտահայտություններ ենք լսում:

Սա այն դեպքում, երբ առաջին նախագահի նկատմամբ հնչած մեղադրանքները սովորաբար մերկապարանոց են, իսկ նա, այնուամենայնիվ, դրանց տալիս է բավական սպառիչ պատասխաններ, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ պատասխանները մեզնից ում որքանով են բավարարում:

Եթե չափազանցությունների գիրկը չընկնենք, կտեսնենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից երկիրը վարկաբեկող հայտարարություններ չեն եղել, առավելագույն դեպքում եղել են երկիրը վարկաբեկող իրողությունների բարձրաձայնումներ: Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, կտեսնենք, որ առաջին նախագահը խոսում է ոչ միայն իր հակառակորդների վատ կողմերի ու սխալների մասին, այլև իր ապագայի ծրագրերի մասին, հստակ անելիքներ առաջարկելով, նորից անկախ նրանից, թե մեզնից ում այդ ծրագրի դրույթներից որն ինչքանով է բավարարում:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սև փիառին, ապա էլի ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ դրանով զբաղվում են գրեթե բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչները, ընդ որում արդեն ավելի քան 15-16 տարի, ընդ որում նաև ու հատկապես հենց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ, ընդ որում նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա հեռացել էր մեծ քաղաքականությունից ու վերադառնալու հայտ չէր ներկայացրել: Այնպես որ այս հարցում առաջին և երկրորդ փնտրելու խնդիր եկեք մեր առջև չդնենք:

----------


## Այգ

> Սա այն դեպքում, երբ առաջին նախագահի նկատմամբ հնչած մեղադրանքները սովորաբար մերկապարանոց են, իսկ նա, այնուամենայնիվ, դրանց տալիս է բավական սպառիչ պատասխաններ, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ պատասխանները մեզնից ում որքանով են բավարարում:


Ո՞ւր էր թե ժողովրդի  ականջի լսածը աչքն էլ տեսած լիներ:
Պարզապես նախկին Նախագահի բախտը բերել է, որ հակառակորդները պակաս հռետորական տաղանդ ունեն, և առհասարակ զուրկ են հիպնոսելու հատկությունից:





> Եթե չափազանցությունների գիրկը չընկնենք, կտեսնենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից երկիրը վարկաբեկող հայտարարություններ չեն եղել, առավելագույն դեպքում եղել են երկիրը վարկաբեկող իրողությունների բարձրաձայնումներ: Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, կտեսնենք, որ առաջին նախագահը խոսում է ոչ միայն իր հակառակորդների վատ կողմերի ու սխալների մասին, այլև իր ապագայի ծրագրերի մասին, հստակ անելիքներ առաջարկելով, նորից անկախ նրանից, թե մեզնից ում այդ ծրագրի դրույթներից որն ինչքանով է բավարարում:


Հայտարարություններ միգուցե չեն եղել, բայց գործունեություն եղել է:
Միթե՞ ժողովրդի հարկադրված գնչուացումը Հայի, նրա նկարագրի և այդուհանդերձ նրա Հայրենիքի վարկաբեկում չէ:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սև փիառին, ապա էլի ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ դրանով զբաղվում են գրեթե բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչները, ընդ որում արդեն ավելի քան 15-16 տարի, ընդ որում նաև ու հատկապես հենց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ, ընդ որում նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա հեռացել էր մեծ քաղաքականությունից ու վերադառնալու հայտ չէր ներկայացրել: Այնպես որ այս հարցում առաջին և երկրորդ փնտրելու խնդիր եկեք մեր առջև չդնենք:


Եւ դա փաստում է, որ արժանի Նախագահի թեկնածու այս անգամ էլ չունեցանք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞ւր էր թե ժողովրդի  ականջի լսածը աչքն էլ տեսած լիներ:
> Պարզապես նախկին Նախագահի բախտը բերել է, որ հակառակորդները պակաս հռետորական տաղանդ ունեն, և առհասարակ զուրկ են հիպնոսելու հատկությունից:


Ցավում եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր նախագահի խոսքը տեղ չի հասնում: Ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող, մնա սեփական կարծիքիդ, բայց նրա «բանակն» օրեցօր ավելանում է, ինչը նշանակում է, որ այնուամենայնիվ օրեցօր ավելանում են մարդիկ, ում այդ խոսքերը սկսում են հասնել: Ինչ վերաբերում է հիպնոսելուն, ապա նախ, որքան էլ հռետորական տաղանդ ունենա, առանց ճշմարիտ խոսքի լայն մասսաներ իր հետևից չի տանի: Եվ եթե կարծում ենք որ նա հիպնոսացնող է, ապա ի՞նչ ենք կարծում, որ նա 88 թվականին հիպնոսացնելով մեզ առաջնորդեց դեպի անկախացում և հաղթանակներ: Այդ դեպքում կեցցե առաջին նախագահը:

Իսկ հիպնոսացնելու մասին խոսելուց այս պահին ես միայն հանրային հեռուստատեսությունն եմ հիշում, այ որն իսկապես ոչ թե հիպնոսացնում, այլ մանկուրդ է դարձնում: Ավելի լավ է դրա մասին մտածեք:



> Հայտարարություններ միգուցե չեն եղել, բայց գործունեություն եղել է:
> Միթե՞ ժողովրդի հարկադրված գնչուացումը Հայի, նրա նկարագրի և այդուհանդերձ նրա Հայրենիքի վարկաբեկում չէ:


91-92 թվականներին Հայաստանից հեռացածների մեծ մասը 95, 96, 97 թվականներին վերադարձել էր: Դիմեք վիճակագրությանը, Ձեզ կբացատրեն: 98 թվականից հետո՝ հավաքելով իրենց ազգականներին, նորից հեռացան:

Եվ անկախ դրանից կորրեկտություն չեմ համարում Հայաստանը լքած իմ հայրենակիցներին գնչու անվանելը՝ որևէ քաղաքական գործչի նկատմամբ ձեր անհանդուրժողականությունը ցույց տալու համար:



> Եւ դա փաստում է, որ արժանի Նախագահի թեկնածու այս անգամ էլ չունեցանք:


Կա մարդկանց մի զանգված, որը երբևէ չի գտնելու իրեն արժանի նախագահի թեկնածուին: Ես ու իմ նման շատերը գտել ենք, որովհետև ոչ թե նախագահի անձն ենք դնում քննարկման, այլ նրանց բերած գաղափարները (միայն թե չգրեք, որ նախագահի մեր ընտրած թեկնածուն չունի գաղափարներ, քանի-որ դա կլինի չափազանց անհեթեթ): Ի դեպ գաղափարակիրներ են նաև դաշնակցության թեկնածու Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ու ԱԺՄ թեկնածու Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, հանձինս որոնց շատերը գտել են իրենց արժանի նախագահի թեկնածուին: Բայց մեզ համար այդ արժանին այս պահին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Ահավոր հարգում եմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին… 91-94 թվականները համարում եմ  ոչ թե մթի ու ցրտի տարիներ, այլ Հերոսական  Հաղթանակի տարիներ: Ոչ մի այլ ժողովուրդ իր երկրի պատերազմի տարիները չի անվանել «մութ ու ցուրտ», դա «վայել» է միայն  հազարամյա քաղաքակրթությամբ հպարտացող հայերին..........չմոռանանք նաև , որ այդ տարիներին Հայաստանում կար էներգետիկ ճգնաժամ(որի մեղավորը Լ.Տ.Պետրոսյանը չէր),  300 000 փախստականներ, մենք գտնվում էինք շրջափակման մեջ, և , եթե այդ տարիներին  Լ.Տ.Պետրոսյանի կողմից չկատարվեր այդքան մեծ աղմուկ հանած հողի սեպականածնորհումը, ապա մենք կապրեինք նաև սովի տարիներ.........Կարծում եմ նա ոչ մի դեպքում արժանի չէ քամահրանքի և քննադատությունների իր արած գործի համար................

----------


## Այգ

> Ցավում եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր նախագահի խոսքը տեղ չի հասնում:


Եթե նրա խոսքը տեղ հասնող էր, նախ պետք է իր մերձավորներին հասներ:
Եթե նրա մերձավորները գործել են ըստ տեղ հասած խոսքերի, ապա այդ խոսքերը լավագույն դեպքում եղել են երկաստառ:  
Աստառից մեկին գրված է «ժողովրդավարությունը՝, ժողովրդով վարվելն է» իսկ մյուսին «ժողովրդին վարի տալը»




> Ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող, մնա սեփական կարծիքիդ, բայց նրա «բանակն» օրեցօր ավելանում է, ինչը նշանակում է, որ այնուամենայնիվ օրեցօր ավելանում են մարդիկ, ում այդ խոսքերը սկսում են հասնել:


Նշանակում է առաջին նախագահության շրջանում այդ խոսքերը դեռևս խա՞կ էին: 




> Ինչ վերաբերում է հիպնոսելուն, ապա նախ, որքան էլ հռետորական տաղանդ ունենա, առանց ճշմարիտ խոսքի լայն մասսաներ իր հետևից չի տանի:


Ճշմարիտ խոսքը ոչ միայն ասել է պետք, այլ նաև հնարավություն ունեցած ժամանակ կիրառել: 
Իսկ Ճշմարիտ խոսքի ետևից գնացողները ազնիվ մարդիկ են: Բայց ազնիվ լինելով շատերը նաև դյուրահավատ են լինում:
Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանը մի ժամանակ ամերիկյան լավ ասացվածք էր մեջբերում:
«Եթե մեկ անգամ խաբես՝, ամոթ քեզ, եթե երկու անգամ՝, ամոթ ինձ»: 




> Եվ եթե կարծում ենք որ նա հիպնոսացնող է, ապա ի՞նչ ենք կարծում, որ նա 88 թվականին հիպնոսացնելով մեզ առաջնորդեց դեպի անկախացում և հաղթանակներ: Այդ դեպքում կեցցե առաջին նախագահը:


Ո'չ, հիպնոսելով ժողովրդի մի մասին ներշնչեց, թե իբր անկախ ենք, և նույն ներշնչանքով էլ եղած հաղթանակները, որոնք կարող էին բազմապատկ լինել իրեն վերագրեց:




> Իսկ հիպնոսացնելու մասին խոսելուց այս պահին ես միայն հանրային հեռուստատեսությունն եմ հիշում, այ որն իսկապես ոչ թե հիպնոսացնում, այլ մանկուրդ է դարձնում: Ավելի լավ է դրա մասին մտածեք:


Դա նրա մեկնարկածի շարունակությունն է:




> 91-92 թվականներին Հայաստանից հեռացածների մեծ մասը 95, 96, 97 թվականներին վերադարձել էր: Դիմեք վիճակագրությանը, Ձեզ կբացատրեն: 98 թվականից հետո՝ հավաքելով իրենց ազգականներին, նորից հեռացան:


Մարդիկ մեծավ մասամբ տառապում են լսարանի պակասից:




> Եվ անկախ դրանից կորրեկտություն չեմ համարում Հայաստանը լքած իմ հայրենակիցներին գնչու անվանելը՝ որևէ քաղաքական գործչի նկատմամբ ձեր անհանդուրժողականությունը ցույց տալու համար:


Հուսով եմ խոսքիս իմաստի աղճատումը թյուրիմացության, և ոչ թե բառաձեռնածվության հետևանք է:
Հետագա թյուրիմացությունը հնարավորինս կանխելու համար տալիս եմ սեփական մեկնությունս:
«Գնչուացում» նկատի եմ ունեցել կարգավիճակ, և ոչ հոգեվիճակ:




> Կա մարդկանց մի զանգված, որը երբևէ չի գտնելու իրեն արժանի նախագահի թեկնածուին: Ես ու իմ նման շատերը գտել ենք, որովհետև ոչ թե նախագահի անձն ենք դնում քննարկման, այլ նրանց բերած գաղափարները (միայն թե չգրեք, որ նախագահի մեր ընտրած թեկնածուն չունի գաղափարներ, քանի-որ դա կլինի չափազանց անհեթեթ):


Չափազանց անհեթեթ է, ինձ՝,  նրա անձը քննարկող համարելը, քանզի ոչ մի բառով նրա անձը չեմ քննարկել:
Գաղափարներ շատերն ունեն:
Գաղափարները ծնվում են իմացություններից և ոչ ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ:




> Ի դեպ գաղափարակիրներ են նաև դաշնակցության թեկնածու Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ու ԱԺՄ թեկնածու Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, հանձինս որոնց շատերը գտել են իրենց արժանի նախագահի թեկնածուին: Բայց մեզ համար այդ արժանին այս պահին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է:


Մաղթում եմ ձեզ, որ ձեր սպասելիքները հաջողվելու դեպքում մինչև վերջ իրականանան:

Հ.Գ. Հեղափոխություններըը որպես օրինաչափություն խժռում են իրենց զավակներին:

----------


## սիսար

[QUOTE=սիսար;564658]Ելնելով   Լեւոնի   ելույթներից,   նա   ցանկանում   է   երեք  տարիների   ընթացքում    կազմալուծել(քանդել)   բոլոր   պետական   կառույցները,  այնուհետ    վերակառուցել    դեմոկրատական   հիմքերի   վրա,   սա...   առաջին   հերթին   նշանակում  է   երկրում  ըստեղծել   անկայուն    վիճակ,   ինչպես   տխրահռչակ՛   Գարբաչովյան   վերակառուցման   տարիները:  Կարծում   եմ...   հայ   ժողովուրդը   արդեն   հոգնել   է   վերակառուցումներից   եւ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներից:  Իսկ   մեր   հայրենիքին  ավելի   շատ,  անհրաժեշտ   է    կայունություն:  91-94   թվականներին,    հայրենիքը   գտնվում   էր   պարտադրված   պատերազմի   մեջ,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառով,   ժողովուրդը  «Ըմբռնումով»՛   կրում   էր   բոլոր   զրկանքները,  հավատալով   որ   կավարտվի   պատերազմը   եւ   դանդաղորեն   կվերականգնվի   նախկին   կենսամակարդակը:  94   թվին   ավարտվեց   պատերազմը,   վերագործարկվեց   ատոմակայանը,   լուսավորվեցին   տները   եւ   փողոցները:   Սակայն   94-98   տարիների   ընթացքում   հայ   ընտանիքները՛   գնալով   ավելի   էին   աղքատանում   եւ   գործարանները   շարունակում   էին   մնալ   թալանված:  Ահա   Ձեզ   Լեւոնի   կառավարման   տարիներից՛   3   խաղաղ   տարիներ:  Հիմա   նա   հայ   ժողովրդից   պահանջում   է   եւս   երեք   տարի,   ախր...  նվազագույնս    պետքե   զուրկ    լինել   հիշողությունից,    որպեսզի   մեկ   անգամ   եւս   երկրի   ղեկը   հանձնել   նրան:  նա   արդեն    մեկ   անգամ   հուսախաբ   է   արել   հայ   ժողովրդին,  
   Եւս    մեկ   կարեվոր   հանգամանք...   իսկական   հայրենասեր   հայ   նախագահի   համար,   կեղծ   չէ,   ազգային    գաղափարախոսությունը:

----------


## voter

> Ահավոր հարգում եմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին… 91-94 թվականները համարում եմ  ոչ թե մթի ու ցրտի տարիներ, այլ Հերոսական  Հաղթանակի տարիներ: Ոչ մի այլ ժողովուրդ իր երկրի պատերազմի տարիները չի անվանել «մութ ու ցուրտ», դա «վայել» է միայն  հազարամյա քաղաքակրթությամբ հպարտացող հայերին..........չմոռանանք նաև , որ այդ տարիներին Հայաստանում կար էներգետիկ ճգնաժամ(որի մեղավորը Լ.Տ.Պետրոսյանը չէր),  300 000 փախստականներ, մենք գտնվում էինք շրջափակման մեջ, և , եթե այդ տարիներին  Լ.Տ.Պետրոսյանի կողմից չկատարվեր այդքան մեծ աղմուկ հանած հողի սեպականածնորհումը, ապա մենք կապրեինք նաև սովի տարիներ.........Կարծում եմ նա ոչ մի դեպքում արժանի չէ քամահրանքի և քննադատությունների իր արած գործի համար................


ԼՏՊն այդ տարիներին ընդունելությունների էր գնում տարբեր երկրներ ու ժողովրդին թվում էր թե նա է ղեկավարը Երկրի, քանի որ որպես սիմվոլ ներկայացնում էր մեզ ամեն տեղ։

Նման ձևով շատ հեշտ է վարկանիշ ձևավորել, ցանկացած եկրում արտաքին գործերի նախարարը ու շատ ճամփորդող նախագահը բարձր վարկանիշ է վայելում։

Ժամամանը ցույց տվեց, թե իրականում ով էր հայաստանի ՆԵՐՔԻՆ գործերով զբաղվում ու երբ այդ մարդկանց ԼՏՊն այլևս որպես սիմվոլ պետք չեր, նա ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, քանի որ ներքին իրավիճակի վրա ազդեցություն չուներ – ստիպված էր հրաժարական տալ...

Հիմա նույն կերպ այդ մարդուց ՍԻՄՎՈԼ են սարքել , պայքարի սիմվոլ։ Բայց այդ պայքարի արդյունքում ինչ է փոխվելու, բացարձակապես անհայտ է։

Այսօրյա իշխանություներին հանելը բավարար չէ, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք վատն էն անտանելի, փոխարենը ինչ որ բան պետք է առաջարկվի, իսկ առօրյա դրությամբ բացի ԼՏՊի անձից ոչինչ չի առաջարկվում ժողովրդին։

Եթե ժողովուրդը ԱՆՁ է ընտրելու առանց վերլուծելու ինչ է բերում այդ անձը, ապա դա անգիտակից ընտրություն է, կարելի է ասել և հիպնոսացված։

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է հիմա ամեն ինչ պիտի վերագրենք ԼՏՊին, արդեն սեփականաշնորհումն էլ ԼՏՊն ճիշտ է արել, որ անձամբ զբաղվել է, բա այդ դեպքում կարելի է իմանալ ինչու են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դրանում մեղադրում՞ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=572198&postcount=2

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Սև փիառը բանսարկությունն է, որը լուրջ մեղադրանք իր մեջ չի պարունակում:
> Որոշակի տրամաբանական սցենարով կազմված մեղադրանքը, որն ունի հիմքեր և պահանջում է հստակ և հիմնավորված պատասխաններ, իրականում սև փիառի տարատեսակ չէ: Առաջին նախագահի հնչեցրած հարցադրումները, իրականում, բավականին լուրջ մեղադրանքներ են, որոնց պատասխանները առ այսօր չեն տրվում: Լավագույն դեպքում հայհոյախառն արտահայտություններ ենք լսում:
> 
> Սա այն դեպքում, երբ առաջին նախագահի նկատմամբ հնչած մեղադրանքները սովորաբար մերկապարանոց են, իսկ նա, այնուամենայնիվ, դրանց տալիս է բավական սպառիչ պատասխաններ, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ պատասխանները մեզնից ում որքանով են բավարարում:
> 
> Եթե չափազանցությունների գիրկը չընկնենք, կտեսնենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից երկիրը վարկաբեկող հայտարարություններ չեն եղել, առավելագույն դեպքում եղել են երկիրը վարկաբեկող իրողությունների բարձրաձայնումներ: Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, կտեսնենք, որ առաջին նախագահը խոսում է ոչ միայն իր հակառակորդների վատ կողմերի ու սխալների մասին, այլև իր ապագայի ծրագրերի մասին, հստակ անելիքներ առաջարկելով, նորից անկախ նրանից, թե մեզնից ում այդ ծրագրի դրույթներից որն ինչքանով է բավարարում:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սև փիառին, ապա էլի ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ դրանով զբաղվում են գրեթե բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչները, ընդ որում արդեն ավելի քան 15-16 տարի, ընդ որում նաև ու հատկապես հենց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ, ընդ որում նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա հեռացել էր մեծ քաղաքականությունից ու վերադառնալու հայտ չէր ներկայացրել: Այնպես որ այս հարցում առաջին և երկրորդ փնտրելու խնդիր եկեք մեր առջև չդնենք:


Խոսք չունեմ, ԼՏՊն լավ կատարում է իր միակ դերը, որը հայ իրականության մեջ նրան մնացել է – բացահայտել առօրյա իշխանությունների իսկական էությունը։

Բայց դրա համար ՄԵԴԱԼ հանձնել նրան, նախագահի պաշտոնը նվիրելով – խելոք բան չեմ համարում։

Դա ԼՏՊի պարտականությունն էր այն օրվանից, որ նա քաղաքական գործիչ էր ու առավել ևս եթե չեր խորշում իր հրաժարականի ելույթում նշել ինչ իշխանություն ու կուսակցություն է գալիս «պատերազմի» ապա դա պիտի շարունակեր, դառնալով ընդդիմություն այս իշխանությանը, չթողնելով նրանց հանգիստ կյանք, քննադատելով...

Եթե նա անձնուրաց անձնավորություն էր պիտի չխորշեր հնարավոր բարդություններից, կյանքի համար վտանգավորությունից, քննադատեր, ինչպես Մանուկյանն էր անում կամ նույնիսկ Գեղամյանը ու արել է։

ԼՏՊն հիմա ինչ ՎՃԱՐ է պահանջում իր քննադատությունների համար – մինչև հայ ժողովուրդը իրեն շնորհակալություն չհայտնի չընտրի, ԼևՈՆ չգոռա չի բարեհաճում մարդկային արժեքների ոտնահարումների մասին խոսել։

Սախարովը մեծ գործիչ էր ու ահռելի մեծ հարգանք ուներ բոլորի մոտ առանց կասկածի, քանի որ նա անձնուրաց սովետական ռեժիմի ամենավատ տարիներին պայքարում էր։

ԼՏՊն նման սիմվոլ չի եղել ու չի դառնա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԼՏՊն այդ տարիներին ընդունելությունների էր գնում տարբեր երկրներ ու ժողովրդին թվում էր թե նա է ղեկավարը Երկրի, քանի որ որպես սիմվոլ ներկայացնում էր մեզ ամեն տեղ։
> 
> Նման ձևով շատ հեշտ է վարկանիշ ձևավորել, ցանկացած եկրում արտաքին գործերի նախարարը ու շատ ճամփորդող նախագահը բարձր վարկանիշ է վայելում։


Համաձայն չեմ այս տեսակետի հետ, Օսկանյանին շատ հաճախ ցույց են տալիս թե հանդիպել է սրան–նրան, ամպագոռգոռ ազգային ազատագրական մտքեր է արտահայտել ու ինչքան էլ եթերով նրան ազագյին սիմվոլ ներկայացնեն, նրա վարկանիշը իմ աչքին չի բարձրանում։  Ցուցադրաբար՝ թե գործ են անում, ու դրանով փորձում են վարկանիշ ստեղծել, դա ժամանակավոր վարկանիշ է, ի վերջո իրական վարկանիշը ստեղծվում է կատարվածից, ոչ թե ցուցադրածից։




> Ժամամանը ցույց տվեց, թե իրականում ով էր հայաստանի ՆԵՐՔԻՆ գործերով զբաղվում ու երբ այդ մարդկանց ԼՏՊն այլևս որպես սիմվոլ պետք չեր, նա ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, քանի որ ներքին իրավիճակի վրա ազդեցություն չուներ – ստիպված էր հրաժարական տալ...


Ներքին իրավիճակի վրա ազդեցությունը պահպանվում է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի համակիրներդ շատ են, հենց համակիրներդ քչանում են, ազդեցությունդ թուլանում է, ու եթե ստալինյան սինդրոմով նախագահը չի տառապում, զիջում է դիրքերը։ Չեմ ուզում խորանալ թե ինչու համակիրները քչացան, համենայն դեպս միշտ չի, որ մեծամասնությունը ճիշտ է։






> Հիմա նույն կերպ այդ մարդուց ՍԻՄՎՈԼ են սարքել , պայքարի սիմվոլ։ Բայց այդ պայքարի արդյունքում ինչ է փոխվելու, բացարձակապես անհայտ է։
> 
> Այսօրյա իշխանություներին հանելը բավարար չէ, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք վատն էն անտանելի, փոխարենը ինչ որ բան պետք է առաջարկվի, իսկ առօրյա դրությամբ բացի ԼՏՊի անձից ոչինչ չի առաջարկվում ժողովրդին։
> 
> Եթե ժողովուրդը ԱՆՁ է ընտրելու առանց վերլուծելու ինչ է բերում այդ անձը, ապա դա անգիտակից ընտրություն է, կարելի է ասել և հիպնոսացված։


Սկզբի համար ինչպե՞ս պիտի առաջարկվի, եթե ոչ խոսքերով։ Համենայն դեպս Լևոնը խոսքեր ասում է, այն էլ ոչ քիչ, և ոչ էլ դատարկ։ Նա ծրագիր է առաջարկում, և ոչ թե կանգնում ու ժպտում թե տեսեք ես ինչ լավ անձ եմ, կամ լավ տղա եմ։ 




> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է հիմա ամեն ինչ պիտի վերագրենք ԼՏՊին, արդեն սեփականաշնորհումն էլ ԼՏՊն ճիշտ է արել, որ անձամբ զբաղվել է, բա այդ դեպքում կարելի է իմանալ ինչու են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դրանում մեղադրում՞ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=572198&postcount=2


Ամեն ինչ հազիվ թե կարելի է նախագահին վերագրել, նա մենակ չի կառավարում երկիրը։




> Խոսք չունեմ, ԼՏՊն լավ կատարում է իր միակ դերը, որը հայ իրականության մեջ նրան մնացել է – բացահայտել առօրյա իշխանությունների իսկական էությունը։
> 
> Բայց դրա համար ՄԵԴԱԼ հանձնել նրան, նախագահի պաշտոնը նվիրելով – խելոք բան չեմ համարում։
> 
> Դա ԼՏՊի պարտականությունն էր այն օրվանից, որ նա քաղաքական գործիչ էր ու առավել ևս եթե չեր խորշում իր հրաժարականի ելույթում նշել ինչ իշխանություն ու կուսակցություն է գալիս «պատերազմի» ապա դա պիտի շարունակեր, դառնալով ընդդիմություն այս իշխանությանը, չթողնելով նրանց հանգիստ կյանք, քննադատելով...
> 
> Եթե նա անձնուրաց անձնավորություն էր պիտի չխորշեր հնարավոր բարդություններից, կյանքի համար վտանգավորությունից, քննադատեր, ինչպես Մանուկյանն էր անում կամ նույնիսկ Գեղամյանը ու արել է։
> 
> ԼՏՊն հիմա ինչ ՎՃԱՐ է պահանջում իր քննադատությունների համար – մինչև հայ ժողովուրդը իրեն շնորհակալություն չհայտնի չընտրի, ԼևՈՆ չգոռա չի բարեհաճում մարդկային արժեքների ոտնահարումների մասին խոսել։
> ...


Իսկ այս ամենը զուտ տակտիկական քայլեր են, և այդ քայլերը նախ և առաջ պիտի կատարվեն դիվանագիտորեն և ոչ թե էմոցիաներով։ Քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի իր քայլերը կատարի գնահատելով դրանց հաջողության հասնելու հավանականությունը, կուրորեն ու բացահայտ պայքարելով հաճախ հակառակ արդյունքն է ստացվում։ Հնարավոր բարդություններից երբեմն ի շահ ժողովրդի անհրաժեշտ է խուսափել։

----------


## keyboard

> Ավելին կարող եմ ասվել հենց միայն ՀՀՇին, ԼՏՊին ու նրա թայֆային պատասխանատվության կանչելուց փրկեց Հոկտեմբերի 27ը, այլապես նրանք գնալու էին նստեին, իսկ հիմա 96-ին տանգերով մարդ ցրող, ու մարդասպանության պատրաստ տականքները ազգի փրկիչ են խաղում ու իրենց այդ մասին հիշեցնողներին «ազգի դավաճան» «սերժի ծախված» պիտակ կպցնելով, փորձում են չեզոքացնել...
> 
> Բայց ես ուրախ եմ, որ ՎՄ-ի կողմնակիցները համեմատաբար իրենց զուսպ են պահում, ցույց տալով, որ իրենք մուռ հանելու համար չէ, որ իշխանության են ձգտում այլ Հայաստանում իրվիճակը շտկելու ցանկություն ունեն, անկախ անձնական վերաբերմունքից անցյալ կամ նոր իշխանավոր անձիերին


ԼՏՊ-ին ԿՌԱԶԻ շոֆեռին գենեռալ սարքելու, մեկ էլ էն պայմանագիրը, որում նշվում էր, որ հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի դեմ տարածքային պահանջներ չունի, որից ելնելով էլ էսոր ադրբեջանցիներն ասում են դե հետ տվեք մեր հողերը,տակը ստորագրելու համար պարզապես նստելը քիչ է, նրան Պինոչետի բախտին պիտի արժանացնեն, տան ժողովրդին ու ասեն դատեք :Angry2:  :Angry2: :

----------


## voter

> ԼՏՊ-ին ԿՌԱԶԻ շոֆեռին գենեռալ սարքելու, մեկ էլ էն պայմանագիրը, որում նշվում էր, որ հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի դեմ տարածքային պահանջներ չունի, որից ելնելով էլ էսոր ադրբեջանցիներն ասում են դե հետ տվեք մեր հողերը,տակը ստորագրելու համար պարզապես նստելը քիչ է, նրան Պինոչետի բախտին պիտի արժանացնեն, տան ժողովրդին ու ասեն դատեք:


Ճիշտն ասած այն, որ Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի նկատմամբ տարածքանի պահանջներ չպիտի ունենա, դիվանագիտորեն ճիշտ է, նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի նկատմաբ կարելի է ասել դա։ Այլապես ուղղակի դժվար կլինի հասկացնել միջազգային հանրությանը, որ մենք ագրեսոր երկիր չենք։ Պատմական ակնարկները սահմանային գծերի վերաձևումների մասին ոչ մեկին աշխարհում հետաքրքիր չեն...

Այստեղ կարող է գործել այն գաղափարը, թե հայ փախստականներին ադրբեջանից ու եղեռնից տուժածներին թուրքիայից հասանելիք կա։ Դա որոշ առումով Արման Մենլիքյանն է իր նախընտրականի թեզ սարքել - տարածքները պատկանում են ադրբեջանի կամակատարություններից տուժածներին, որպես հատուցում։ Նույն կերպ եղեռնից տուժացներին ու նրանց հետնորդներին արևմտյան հայաստանում իրավունքներ ու սեփականություն ունենալու իրավունք կարելի է ստանալ ու դա կաջակցեն շատերը։

Այպես, որ դրանք մանրունքներ են ու առավել ևս կապված արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ իսկ ինչպես հայտնի է, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ իր անձով պատասխանատու չէ արտաքին հարաբերություններում առկա բաց թողումների համար ու այլապես Շեվարնաձեին առաջինը պետք էր գնդակահարել գերմանիայից սովետական զորքերը դուրս բերելու պայմանագիր կնքելու համար։

Ներքին հարցեում, սեփական ժողովրդի հետ հարաբերություններում արված հանցագործություններն են, որ կարող են վատ վերջանալ քաղաքական գործչի համար։ Այդ առումով էլ ԿՌԱԶԻ շոֆերին գեներալ սարքելը ԼՏՊին պետք էր այն օրվանից, երբ նա սկսեց գիտակցել, որ նա Հայաստանում ապահով չի կարող լինել ու ժողովրդի վրդովվմունքը կարող է իրեն հասնել, նույնպես էլ Քոչարյանը ու Սերժը իրենց շրջապատում են նման «վստահված» անձերով, որոնք իրեց համար մարդ էլ կսպանեն «կեթան կնստեն»։

Այս տեսակետից, Վանոն ԼՏՊի ամենավստահված անձն էր, քանի որ նա այդ ամոբեղջ արյունախումների համակարգը իր կառավարության տակ ուներ...

----------


## keyboard

> Ճիշտն ասած այն, որ Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի նկատմամբ տարածքանի պահանջներ չպիտի ունենա, դիվանագիտորեն ճիշտ է, նույնիսկ Թուրքիայի նկատմաբ կարելի է ասել դա։ Այլապես ուղղակի դժվար կլինի հասկացնել միջազգային հանրությանը, որ մենք ագրեսոր երկիր չենք։ Պատմական ակնարկները սահմանային գծերի վերաձևումների մասին ոչ մեկին աշխարհում հետաքրքիր չեն...
> 
> 
> Այս տեսակետից, Վանոն ԼՏՊի ամենավստահված անձն էր, քանի որ նա այդ ամոբեղջ արյունախումների համակարգը իր կառավարության տակ ուներ...


Ես չեմ ասում, որ սխալ է, բայց պետք էր հաշվի առնել այն հանգամանքը, որ որոշակի հողեր մերն էին և ծախվել էին թուրքերն և հետ բերած հողերը, որոնք հիմա պահանջում են թուրքերը «օրենքով» նրանցն է, դե դա դեռ մեզանից առաջ են նրանց նվիրել, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն դա շատ լավ գիտակցում էր, իսկ այդ պայմանագրի  չստորագրելը ամենձին էլ չեր ասում, որ մենք ագրեսոր ենք:  :Angry2: Բայց համամիտ եմ մտքերիդ....

----------


## voter

> Ես չեմ ասում, որ սխալ է, բայց պետք էր հաշվի առնել այն հանգամանքը, որ որոշակի հողեր մերն էին և ծախվել էին թուրքերն և հետ բերած հողերը, որոնք հիմա պահանջում են թուրքերը «օրենքով» նրանցն է, դե դա դեռ մեզանից առաջ են նրանց նվիրել, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն դա շատ լավ գիտակցում էր, իսկ այդ պայմանագրի  չստորագրելը ամենձին էլ չեր ասում, որ մենք ագրեսոր ենք: Բայց համամիտ եմ մտքերիդ....


Զարմանալի զուգադիպությամբ հենց այսօր այս թեմայով տեղեկատվություն կա
http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=24791 այն մասին, որ թուրքիան օրենքի մակարդակով, չնայած եվրոմիության ճնշման տակ, բայց և կարծում եմ իրենց իսկ շահն էլ լավ հասկանալով, ցանկանում են ընդունել օրենք, որով քրիստոնյա փորամասնությունները իրենց օտարված ունեցվածքի համար պահանջջ կարող են ներկայացնել ու փոխհատուցում ստանալ։

Մի բանում իհարկե ԼՏՊ-ն շատ անհեռատես է համձայն եմ, որ այն ժամանակ նման պայմանագիրը անիմաստ էր ստորագերլ։ Դե ԼՏՊ-ն անցյալը, ՆԵՐԿԱՆ ու ապագան միշտ էլ խառնում է իրար ու ժամանակից շուտ ինչ որ մտքերի մասին է խոսում, որը անընդունելի է ներկայում, բայց անխուսափելի ապագայում, օրինակ բանակի կրճատումը - եթե Եվրոմիությունը մեզ հասնի կամ սևծովյան միավորում ստեղծենք ու թշնամիներ չունենանք բնական է պիտի կրճատենք, բայց դա երևի մի 20 տարի առնվազն կտևի հիմա դրա մասին խոսելը ախմախություն է...

Միգուցե պատմաբան լինելով գոնէ պիտի ժամանակները չխառներ, բայց երեվի հենց շտապում է պատմության մեջ լավ միտքը իրենով անել, այդ թվում և այն որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը Երևան մայրաքաղաքով ու 3 միլիոն բնակչությամբ չի, որ պիտի հավակնի ազատագրված Արցախյան տարածքներին կամ Վանին ու Տրաբզոնին։ Դա պիտի անեն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այնտեղ բնակվել են, կամ այդ տարածքների իշխող ղեկավարության քմահաճույքներից տուժել են...

Ժողովուրդը կգիտակցի ժամանակի ընդացքում, որ արևմտյան Հայաստանը պիտի լինի մեկ ուրիշ հայաստան, Արցախը մեկ ուրիշ այսօրվա ՀՀն մեկ ուրիշ, վիրահայությունը Ջավախքում լրիվ ուրիշ - ինչպես արաբական բազմաթիվ պետություններն են։ 

Ձգտել ամեն ինչ մի մեշոկի մեջ լցնել, երբ նույնիսկ մի փոքր Երևանում կարգ ու կանոն չես կարողանում հաստատել, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի թույլ տա։ 

Ինչքան էլ փնովենք, այսօր թուրքիա պետությունը Տրաբզոնում ու Վանում ավելի գերադասելի է Եվրոպաներին ու ԱՄՆին, քանի որ ավելի դեմոկրատական է, քան հայաստանը։ 

Աաստված չանի Բաքուն դառնա ավելի դեմոկրատական, հաջորդ օրը Արցախը կօտարեն ու Հայաստանին կստիպեն որ ստորագրի Արցախի լուծարումը հոգուտ դեմոկրատական ադրբեջանի, ինչպես ռուսները ստիպեցին որ անհնազանդ հայերը զիճեն ինչ հնարավոր էր, այն ժամանակվա ակտուալ նպատակին - հեղափոխությանը, ավելի նվիրված Բաքվին, Թիֆլիսին ու Թուրքիային...

Այսօրվա բոլշեվիկները - Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ են, ու նրանց բոլշեվիզմը, խոսքի ազատությունը ու ժողովրդավարությունն է։ Ով այդ գաղափարին իր հավատարմության երդումն է տալիս նրան էլ ամեն ինչ թույլ են տալիս...

----------


## keyboard

> Զարմանալի զուգադիպությամբ հենց այսօր այս թեմայով տեղեկատվություն կա
> http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=24791 այն մասին, որ թուրքիան օրենքի մակարդակով, չնայած եվրոմիության ճնշման տակ, բայց և կարծում եմ իրենց իսկ շահն էլ լավ հասկանալով, ցանկանում են ընդունել օրենք, որով քրիստոնյա փորամասնությունները իրենց օտարված ունեցվածքի համար պահանջջ կարող են ներկայացնել ու փոխհատուցում ստանալ։
> 
> Մի բանում իհարկե ԼՏՊ-ն շատ անհեռատես է համձայն եմ, որ այն ժամանակ նման պայմանագիրը անիմաստ էր ստորագերլ։ Դե ԼՏՊ-ն անցյալը, ՆԵՐԿԱՆ ու ապագան միշտ էլ խառնում է իրար ու ժամանակից շուտ ինչ որ մտքերի մասին է խոսում, որը անընդունելի է ներկայում, բայց անխուսափելի ապագայում, օրինակ բանակի կրճատումը - եթե Եվրոմիությունը մեզ հասնի կամ սևծովյան միավորում ստեղծենք ու թշնամիներ չունենանք բնական է պիտի կրճատենք, բայց դա երևի մի 20 տարի առնվազն կտևի հիմա դրա մասին խոսելը ախմախություն է...
> 
> Միգուցե պատմաբան լինելով գոնէ պիտի ժամանակները չխառներ, բայց երեվի հենց շտապում է պատմության մեջ լավ միտքը իրենով անել, այդ թվում և այն որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը Երևան մայրաքաղաքով ու 3 միլիոն բնակչությամբ չի, որ պիտի հավակնի ազատագրված Արցախյան տարածքներին կամ Վանին ու Տրաբզոնին։ Դա պիտի անեն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այնտեղ բնակվել են, կամ այդ տարածքների իշխող ղեկավարության քմահաճույքներից տուժել են...
> 
> Ժողովուրդը կգիտակցի ժամանակի ընդացքում, որ արևմտյան Հայաստանը պիտի լինի մեկ ուրիշ հայաստան, Արցախը մեկ ուրիշ այսօրվա ՀՀն մեկ ուրիշ, վիրահայությունը Ջավախքում լրիվ ուրիշ - ինչպես արաբական բազմաթիվ պետություններն են։ 
> 
> ...


Հոյակապ ես դատում, լիովին համամիտ եմ:
Երբ ես դպրոցի պատմության քննության էի, բոլոր հարցերն պատասխանեցի, և տնօրենս ներկա էր, իմանալով իմ «հեղափոխական» բնավորությունը մի հարց տվեց «դա 2000 թիվն էր» - «Որ քաղաքականությանն ես կողմ, Ռուսաստան-Բելոռուս, թե՞ Եվրոպա, ասասի Ռուսաստան-Բելոռուս 4 նշանակեցին դրա համար, իսկ այսօր իրենց այդ Եվրոպան մեջից քանդում է հայաստանը, կտեսնես մի քանի տարուց հարց կդնենն մի շարք օրենքներ կընդունեն, որոնք հարուստ պետություններին ավելի ու ավելի կհարստացնեն իսկ մեր պետությանը կտանեն կործանում: Չեմ ասում, որ Ռուսաստանը անթերի է սակայն հաստատ ԱՄՆ-ից ու մնացածից 10000 գլուխ լավն է: 
*...*

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառման միջի վիրավորական պիտակումներով հատվածը հեռացված է: Սովորեք արտահայտվել քաղաքակիրթ:*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոյակապ ես դատում, լիովին համամիտ եմ:
> Երբ ես դպրոցի պատմության քննության էի, բոլոր հարցերն պատասխանեցի, և տնօրենս ներկա էր, իմանալով իմ «հեղափոխական» բնավորությունը մի հարց տվեց «դա 2000 թիվն էր» - «Որ քաղաքականությանն ես կողմ, Ռուսաստան-Բելոռուս, թե՞ Եվրոպա, ասասի Ռուսաստան-Բելոռուս 4 նշանակեցին դրա համար, իսկ այսօր իրենց այդ Եվրոպան մեջից քանդում է հայաստանը, կտեսնես մի քանի տարուց հարց կդնենն մի շարք օրենքներ կընդունեն, որոնք հարուստ պետություններին ավելի ու ավելի կհարստացնեն իսկ մեր պետությանը կտանեն կործանում: Չեմ ասում, որ Ռուսաստանը անթերի է սակայն հաստատ ԱՄՆ-ից ու մնացածից 10000 գլուխ լավն է: 
> *...*


Ինձ թվում է իրականությունից արդեն շատ եք հեռանում, ներպետական խնդրիները խառնում եք արտաքին խնդրիների հետ, ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս տալիս «սրիկա» և «հիմար» բառերը օգտագործելու ու ինքնավստահ կերպով բացատրելու որոշ երևույթներ՝ առանց խորանալու էության մեջ։ Ձեր ավելորդ ռուսամետությունը առնվազն անհասկանալի է ու անհիմն, եթե Ռուսաստանին այդպես շատ եք սիրում, կարող եք գնալ այնտեղ ապրել, իսկ պետության արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պետք է հնարավորինս հավասարակշռված լինի, ոչ թե մեկին դեմ, մյուսին՝ կողմ, հակառակ դեպքում մեծ տերությունների շահերը մի օր կփոխվեն, ձեր պետությունը կմնա բորտին…

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ թվում է իրականությունից արդեն շատ եք հեռանում, ներպետական խնդրիները խառնում եք արտաքին խնդրիների հետ, ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս տալիս «սրիկա» և «հիմար» բառերը օգտագործելու ու ինքնավստահ կերպով բացատրելու որոշ երևույթներ՝ առանց խորանալու էության մեջ։ Ձեր ավելորդ ռուսամետությունը առնվազն անհասկանալի է ու անհիմն, եթե Ռուսաստանին այդպես շատ եք սիրում, կարող եք գնալ այնտեղ ապրել, իսկ պետության արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պետք է հնարավորինս հավասարակշռված լինի, ոչ թե մեկին դեմ, մյուսին՝ կողմ, հակառակ դեպքում մեծ տերությունների շահերը մի օր կփոխվեն, ձեր պետությունը կմնա բորտին…


Ոչ, ներպետական հարցերը շաաաատ բանով կախված են արտաքին աշխարհի հետ: Ինչպես կանվանես մի մարդու, որի ղեկավարման ժամանակ 10 տառեկան երեղաները տանիք էին բարձրանում «լևի» լույս քաշելու, երբ հատվեցին 10000հա ից ավել անտառներ, երբ կապույտ հաց էինք ուտում այն էլ կտրորնով բաժանելուց հետո, երբ ընտանիքի անդամներց մեկը սոված էր մնում, որ երեխաները հաց ուտեն, ասա ներեղոքւթյուն խնդրեմ: Դե մնացածի մասին չեմ խոսում: Այո սիրում եմ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ թե ապրելու այլ իր ճիշտ քաղաքականության համար, եթե ուզենայի ապրեի հետ չէի  էլ գա: Մի փորձեք  հայրենասիրության պրովոկացիա անել, իսկ իմ պնդումները գալիս են բավականին հայտնի ու մեծ մարդկանց մտքերից ու պատմածներից: Էլ ինչպես անվանեմ այդ մարդուն պարո՞ն, շատ պատվավոր կհնչեր...
Իսկ հավասարակշռության մասին կասեմ հետևյալը հենց մեր պետությունն է քո ասածի նման մտածում, որտեղ լավ է էնտեղ է վազում չմտածելով, որ մի օր կմնա բորտին, երբ այդ հավասարակռությունը կլինի, այն ժամանակ էլ ներ պետական հարցերը կլուծի մեր նախագահը կամ ժողովուրդը, ոչ թե ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄՆ-ն, կամ էլ ինչ -որ անարժան մեկը:
Ես սեփական կարծիք եմ հայտնում, ոչ մեկի էլ չեմ խնդրում իմ կարծիքը ընդունել: Սակայն միևնույնն է ցանկացածը ով տեսել է ԼՏՊ-ի այդ «եղեռնը» կասի, որ ես շաաաատ մեղմ եմ արտահայտվել:Իսկ իմ ռուսամետությունը, եթե անհասկանալի է չի նշանակում, որ անհիմն է... Եթե կարիք կա կմանրամասնեմ:
 :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոչ, ներպետական հարցերը շաաաատ բանով կախված են արտաքին աշխարհի հետ: Ինչպես կանվանես մի մարդու, որի ղեկավարման ժամանակ 10 տառեկան երեղաները տանիք էին բարձրանում «լևի» լույս քաշելու, երբ հատվեցին 10000հա ից ավել անտառներ, երբ կապույտ հաց էինք ուտում այն էլ կտրորնով բաժանելուց հետո, երբ ընտանիքի անդամներց մեկը սոված էր մնում, որ երեխաները հաց ուտեն, ասա ներեղոքւթյուն խնդրեմ: Դե մնացածի մասին չեմ խոսում: Այո սիրում եմ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ թե ապրելու այլ իր ճիշտ քաղաքականության համար, եթե ուզենայի ապրեի հետ չէի  էլ գա: Մի փորձեք  հայրենասիրության պրովոկացիա անել, իսկ իմ պնդումները գալիս են բավականին հայտնի ու մեծ մարդկանց մտքերից ու պատմածներից: Էլ ինչպես անվանեմ այդ մարդուն պարո՞ն, շատ պատվավոր կհնչեր...
> Իսկ հավասարակշռության մասին կասեմ հետևյալը հենց մեր պետությունն է քո ասածի նման մտածում, որտեղ լավ է էնտեղ է վազում չմտածելով, որ մի օր կմնա բորտին, երբ այդ հավասարակռությունը կլինի, այն ժամանակ էլ ներ պետական հարցերը կլուծի մեր նախագահը կամ ժողովուրդը, ոչ թե ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄՆ-ն, կամ էլ ինչ -որ անարժան մեկը:
> Ես սեփական կարծիք եմ հայտնում, ոչ մեկի էլ չեմ խնդրում իմ կարծիքը ընդունել: Սակայն միևնույնն է ցանկացածը ով տեսել է ԼՏՊ-ի այդ «եղեռնը» կասի, որ ես շաաաատ մեղմ եմ արտահայտվել:Իսկ իմ ռուսամետությունը, եթե անհասկանալի է չի նշանակում, որ անհիմն է... Եթե կարիք կա կմանրամասնեմ:


Կխնդրեմ կարծիքդ առանց որակումների արտահայտես, եթե չես կարողանում առանց հուզականության կարծիք գրել, ապա քաղաքականության մասին քննարկումները քո տեղը չեն։ Լևի լույսերի, մթի ու ցրտի, սովի մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է, կարող ես փնտրել և գտնել քեզ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները։

----------


## keyboard

> Կխնդրեմ կարծիքդ առանց որակումների արտահայտես, եթե չես կարողանում առանց հուզականության կարծիք գրել, ապա քաղաքականության մասին քննարկումները քո տեղը չեն։ Լևի լույսերի, մթի ու ցրտի, սովի մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է, կարող ես փնտրել և գտնել քեզ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները։


Ինձ հուզող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները հնարավորինս գտնում եմ:Իսկ քաղաքականությունը իմ տեղն է թե ոչ, համենայնդեպս դու չես, որ պիտի խորհուրդ տաս կամ որոշես: Իսկ հուզականությունը շատ կարևոր է ճիշտ դատելու համար: Ելնելով ակումբի կանոններից չեմ անդրադառնում, Ձեր ինձ հասցրած վիրավորական արտահայտություններին :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե նրա խոսքը տեղ հասնող էր, նախ պետք է իր մերձավորներին հասներ:
> Եթե նրա մերձավորները գործել են ըստ տեղ հասած խոսքերի, ապա այդ խոսքերը լավագույն դեպքում եղել են երկաստառ:  
> Աստառից մեկին գրված է «ժողովրդավարությունը՝, ժողովրդով վարվելն է» իսկ մյուսին «ժողովրդին վարի տալը»


Լևոնի ժամանակ (այսինքն ժողովրդավարության ժամանակ) ընդամենը 1-2 թերթ էր, որ ՀՀՇ-ական էր, իսկ մյուսները հակալևոնական թերթեր էին, որոնցից մեկի՝ իրավունքի ջանքերով էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ արտահայտությունը, որը խիստ վիրավորական է: Այսօր դարձյալ ընդամենը մի քանի թերթ սատարում են Լևոնին, իսկ մյուսները, ներառյալ իրավունքը, դարձյալ փնովում են Լևոնին, այլ ոչ թե ներկայիս իշխանությանը, բայց Լևոնը, դրանից, չգիտես ինչու, ողբերգություն չի սարքել, ավելին, նորմալ ընդունում էր իր հասցեին հնչած քննադատությունները և ինչքան մեզ է հայտնի, ոչ ոք դրա համար ծեծ չի կերել, բանտում չի նստել և ազատ ու համարձակ շարունակում էին քննադատել Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ «Երկիր» և «Հայոց Աշխարհ» թերթերի անունները չբերել, քանի-որ սա լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է և լրիվ ուրիշ օպերայից: Եթե օպերայի անունը չգիտեք, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ «31-ի գործ», որը մինչև հիմա արդարացված չէ: 



> Նշանակում է առաջին նախագահության շրջանում այդ խոսքերը դեռևս խա՞կ էին:


Եթե օգտվեմ նույն բառապաշարից, ինչով դու ես գրում, ապա կասեմ, որ խակը մենք էինք ու աստիճանաբար հասունանում ենք, բայց միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ հասունանանք, դժվար հասնենք նրա մտքի մակարդակին: Դրա համար տասնամյակներ են պետք: Ու սրա համար չսկսեք ձևավորված սովորությամբ ինձ «Լևոնապաշտ» անվանել, դա առնվազն ծիծաղելի կլինի, իսկ ասածը իմ ասածն ընդամենը հստակ գիտակցություն ու վերլուծություն է:



> Ճշմարիտ խոսքը ոչ միայն ասել է պետք, այլ նաև հնարավություն ունեցած ժամանակ կիրառել: 
> Իսկ Ճշմարիտ խոսքի ետևից գնացողները ազնիվ մարդիկ են: Բայց ազնիվ լինելով շատերը նաև դյուրահավատ են լինում:
> Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանը մի ժամանակ ամերիկյան լավ ասացվածք էր մեջբերում:
> «Եթե մեկ անգամ խաբես՝, ամոթ քեզ, եթե երկու անգամ՝, ամոթ ինձ»:


Նորից վերհիշենք ակադեմիկոս, Ղարաբղյան շարժման հիմնադիրներից, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ամենաուժեղ քննադատներից մեկին՝ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանին, ով մահից առաջ հասցրեց ասել, որ ինքը սխալվել է: Ու ոչ թե ասենք «ամոթ նրան», այլ «կեցցես, որ վերաիմաստավորեցիր անցյալը» և ափսոսենք, որ նրա վերջին խոսքը  ուղղված Վազգեն Մանուկյանին մնաց անպատասխան: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խոստումներում չափազանց ժլատ է, երբեք անիմաստ լավատեսությամբ չի տառապել, իսկ այն ծրագրերը, ինչով որ գալիս է, միշտ իրագործում է:




> Ո'չ, հիպնոսելով ժողովրդի մի մասին ներշնչեց, թե իբր անկախ ենք, և նույն ներշնչանքով էլ եղած հաղթանակները, որոնք կարող էին բազմապատկ լինել իրեն վերագրեց:


Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես էլ չհասկացվեց, որ դեպի անկախություն չէր տանում Պարույր Հայրիկյանը, ով միայն գոռում էր: Անկախությունը բառ չի, այլ գործընթաց, որը տևում է ոչ թե մեկ տարի, այլ բազմաթիվ տարիներ, տասնամյակներ: Ավելի լավ կլինի, որ հիմա շուռ գաք և նայեք թե Լևոնի ձեռք բերած անկախություններից քանիսն են մնացել, երբ երկրի համար ստրատեգիական նշանակություն ունեցող ամեն ինչը կամ համարյա ամեն ինչը նվիրվել, վաճառվել է օտարի ու մեզ զրկել իրական անկախությունից: Լևոնի ժամանակ մենք էինք էլեկտրաէներգիա վաճառում վրացիներին, իսկ հիմա ռուսները մեզ են վաճառում մեր իսկ արտադրած էլեկտրաէներգիան: Այ սա է, որ պիտի հասկականանք: Որովհետև պետություն փրկել նշանակում է այդ ամենը նորից վերադարձնել երկրի իսկական տերերին, այսինքն մեզ:

Իսկ ամփոփելով ասեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբեք միայն իրեն չի վերագրել հաղթանակները, այլ միշտ շեշտել է, որ դա ժողովրդի հաղթանակն է: Այ դուք նրան զրկել իրական բոլոր հաղթանակներից և նրան վերագրել միայն վատն ու չարվածը:




> Դա նրա մեկնարկածի շարունակությունն է:


Չեմ ուզում գրել «Աչքիդ է երևացել», որովհետև շատ կոպիտ կհնչի: Այդ նույն Ալիկը, Նաիրի Հունանյանը, Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը և մնացած հակալևոնականները նույն Լևոնի ժամանակ աշխատում էին հեռուստատեսությունում ու էլի աշխատում նրա դեմ: Հիշեք «Հայլուրի» ամանորյան ռեպորտաժը, այն էլ պատերազմյան տարիներին, երբ իբր կատակով հայտարարվում էր, թե հեղաշրջում է տեղի ունեցել: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք Քոչարյանի օրոք «Հայլուրն» այդպիսի բան աներ...




> Հուսով եմ խոսքիս իմաստի աղճատումը թյուրիմացության, և ոչ թե բառաձեռնածվության հետևանք է:
> Հետագա թյուրիմացությունը հնարավորինս կանխելու համար տալիս եմ սեփական մեկնությունս:
> «Գնչուացում» նկատի եմ ունեցել կարգավիճակ, և ոչ հոգեվիճակ:


Հայը երբեք չի եղել «Գնչու» կարգավիճակում, որովհետև ուր էլ գնացել է, իմացել է, որ այստեղ այս երկրում տուն ունի: Գնացել է ընդամենը փող աշխատելու և իր ընտանիքը պահելու: Հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե հասկանում ես, թե ինչ ասել կուզի «Գնչու» կարգավիճակ: 




> Չափազանց անհեթեթ է, ինձ՝,  նրա անձը քննարկող համարելը, քանզի ոչ մի բառով նրա անձը չեմ քննարկել:
> Գաղափարներ շատերն ունեն:
> Գաղափարները ծնվում են իմացություններից և ոչ ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ:


Ուրախ եմ, որ դու անձը չես քննարկում, իսկ գաղափարները կարող են քեզ թե մոտ լինել, թե խորթ: Իսկ ժողովրդավարությունն հենց այդ է. տարբեր կարծիքներ, մոտեցումներ, որոնք թելադրված են մարդու խղճով: Մնա սեփական կարծիքիդ, քանզի քեզ նմանները նույնքան անհրաժեշտ են մեր երկրին, ինչքան ինձ նմանները:




> Մաղթում եմ ձեզ, որ ձեր սպասելիքները հաջողվելու դեպքում մինչև վերջ իրականանան:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեղափոխություններըը որպես օրինաչափություն խժռում են իրենց զավակներին:


Շնորհակալություն բարեմաղթանքի համար:
Գիտենք: Մենք մի անգամ արդեն տեսանք հեղափոխության բերած օգուտներն ու վնասները, բայց նորից նույն գետն ենք մտնելու այն հույսով, որ այս նոր սերունդը, այսինքն մենք, որը սովետը չի հիշում, ավելի լավ ապագա կկերտի ու կկարողանանք վերջապես մի օր Հայաստանը տեսնել իրական ազատ ու անկախ:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=սիսար;579034]


> Ելնելով   Լեւոնի   ելույթներից,   նա   ցանկանում   է   երեք  տարիների   ընթացքում    կազմալուծել(քանդել)   բոլոր   պետական   կառույցները,  այնուհետ    վերակառուցել    դեմոկրատական   հիմքերի   վրա,   սա...   առաջին   հերթին   նշանակում  է   երկրում  ըստեղծել   անկայուն    վիճակ,   ինչպես   տխրահռչակ՛   Գարբաչովյան   վերակառուցման   տարիները:  Կարծում   եմ...   հայ   ժողովուրդը   արդեն   հոգնել   է   վերակառուցումներից   եւ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներից:  Իսկ   մեր   հայրենիքին  ավելի   շատ,  անհրաժեշտ   է    կայունություն:  91-94   թվականներին,    հայրենիքը   գտնվում   էր   պարտադրված   պատերազմի   մեջ,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառով,   ժողովուրդը  «Ըմբռնումով»՛   կրում   էր   բոլոր   զրկանքները,  հավատալով   որ   կավարտվի   պատերազմը   եւ   դանդաղորեն   կվերականգնվի   նախկին   կենսամակարդակը:  94   թվին   ավարտվեց   պատերազմը,   վերագործարկվեց   ատոմակայանը,   լուսավորվեցին   տները   եւ   փողոցները:   Սակայն   94-98   տարիների   ընթացքում   հայ   ընտանիքները՛   գնալով   ավելի   էին   աղքատանում   եւ   գործարանները   շարունակում   էին   մնալ   թալանված:  Ահա   Ձեզ   Լեւոնի   կառավարման   տարիներից՛   3   խաղաղ   տարիներ:  Հիմա   նա   հայ   ժողովրդից   պահանջում   է   եւս   երեք   տարի,   ախր...  նվազագույնս    պետքե   զուրկ    լինել   հիշողությունից,    որպեսզի   մեկ   անգամ   եւս   երկրի   ղեկը   հանձնել   նրան:  նա   արդեն    մեկ   անգամ   հուսախաբ   է   արել   հայ   ժողովրդին,  
>    Եւս    մեկ   կարեվոր   հանգամանք...   իսկական   հայրենասեր   հայ   նախագահի   համար,   կեղծ   չէ,   ազգային    գաղափարախոսությունը:


Լևոնը երբեք, իր ոչ մի ելույթում, ծրագրային իր ոչ մի դրույթում չի ասել որ կազմաքանդելու է պետական կառույցները, նա երբեք չի ասել նաև, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ արժեք է: Սրանք պարզ զրպարտություններ են: 

Իսկ եթե կազմաքանդում է, ապա կոռումպացված իշանական բուրգը, որոնք բոլորովին էլ պետական կառույցներ չեն, այլ պետական կայացած կառույցների շնորհիվ (ի դեպ Լևոնի ժամանակից կայացած) սեփական հարստությունը դիզած անձանց խումբ: 

Իսկ եթե ազգային գաղափարախոսությունից  է խոսում, ապա ասում է, որ ազգային գաղփարախոսությունը չպետք է լինի պետական քաղաքականության հիմնաքարը, թեև չի բացառում, այլ նաև խրախուսում է նույն պետական քաղաքականության մեջ դրա առկայությունը:

Իսկ երեք տարիները վերականգվելու տարիներ էին և կրկին զրպարտություն է, թե մարդիկ ավելի էին աղքատանում, որովհետև այն ժամանակ բյուջետային աշխատողների աշխատավարձը տարվա ընթացքում ավելանում էին 3-ից 4 անգամ: Սա մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն չէ, այլ իմ ԵՊՀ դասախոս և ԲՈՀ-ի աշխատակից ծնողներն այդպես էին պետության կողմից վարձատրվում: Ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե եթե Լևոնը շարունակեր կառավարել, ինչե՞ր էին լինելու: Հնարավոր է, որ բացվեին գործարաններ, չմասնավորացվեր օտար երկների կողմից մեր օդանավակայանը, կապը, էլ. բաշխիչ ցանցերը, ջուրը և էլ չեմ ուզում շարունակել, որովհետև շարունակելու բան չկա: Ավելի լավ է մենք մեր ուժերով, շատ դժվար, քիչ-քիչ նորը ստեղծեինք, թեկուզ տասնամյակների ընթացքում, մի քիչ էլ աղքատ ապրեինք, քան թա այն ամենը ինչ ունեինք, նվիրեինք օտարին: Նվիրելը հենց այնպես չեմ ասում: Եթե հետևեք, ապա կտեսնեք, որ իրականում, անգամ վաճառքի դեպքում դրանք եղել են ընծաներ:

----------


## Chuk

> ԼՏՊն այդ տարիներին ընդունելությունների էր գնում տարբեր երկրներ ու ժողովրդին թվում էր թե նա է ղեկավարը Երկրի, քանի որ որպես սիմվոլ ներկայացնում էր մեզ ամեն տեղ։
> 
> Նման ձևով շատ հեշտ է վարկանիշ ձևավորել, ցանկացած եկրում արտաքին գործերի նախարարը ու շատ ճամփորդող նախագահը բարձր վարկանիշ է վայելում։
> 
> Ժամամանը ցույց տվեց, թե իրականում ով էր հայաստանի ՆԵՐՔԻՆ գործերով զբաղվում ու երբ այդ մարդկանց ԼՏՊն այլևս որպես սիմվոլ պետք չեր, նա ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, քանի որ ներքին իրավիճակի վրա ազդեցություն չուներ – ստիպված էր հրաժարական տալ...
> 
> Հիմա նույն կերպ այդ մարդուց ՍԻՄՎՈԼ են սարքել , պայքարի սիմվոլ։ Բայց այդ պայքարի արդյունքում ինչ է փոխվելու, բացարձակապես անհայտ է։
> 
> Այսօրյա իշխանություներին հանելը բավարար չէ, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք վատն էն անտանելի, փոխարենը ինչ որ բան պետք է առաջարկվի, իսկ առօրյա դրությամբ բացի ԼՏՊի անձից ոչինչ չի առաջարկվում ժողովրդին։
> ...


Վազգեն Մանուկյանին մեղադրում են միայն մեկ բանում. այն ամենը, ինչը նա սկսեց, ի դեպ Լևոնի տեղ համատեղ, թողեց կիսատ: Ներառյալ սեփականաշնորհումը: Այսօր նա կարող է բերել հազար ու մի արդարացում կամ մերկապարանոց մեղադրի Լևոնին, բայց իրականությունն այն է, որ ոչ մի գործ մինչև վերջ Վազգենը չի կարողանում հասցնի: Ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ նա հայրենասեր է և լավ քաղաքական գործիչ: Բայց ճիշտն ասած, Հայաստանը քիչ-քիչ ոտքի կանգնեց Հրանտ Բագրատյանի ժամանակ: Իսկ այն, որ ձեզնից յուրաաքանչյուրը այսօր ապրելով բազմաբնարան շենքում այդ տան սեփականատերն է, պետք է շնորհակալ լինի ոչ թե կոնկրետ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ այդ ամբողջ թիմին: Լևոնը երբեք մենակ չի գործել: Նրա կողքին միշտ եղել է թիմ՝ անուններով, ազգանուններով և պաշտոններով: Նրանց արածները Լևոնն իր վրա երբեք չի վերցրել, բայց նրանց չարածները շատ հաճախ նույն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի միջնորդությամբ վերագրվել են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Բայց սա արդեն այլ խոսակցություն է:

Եվ վերջապես, եթե չեք հասկացել, որ այսօրվա իշխանությունները անգաղափար էին, իսկ հիմա գալիս է ազատական գաղափարներ ունեցող հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ, նշանակում է չեք հետևում, թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում: Ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող: Կարդացեք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները, նրա ծրագրերը, հոդվածները, հարցազրույցները: Ու կարդացեք ոչ թե էմոցիոնալ՝ ամեն ինչ ժխտելու ձգտումով, այլ ըմբռնելու ու հասկանալու ձգտումով:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Դա ԼՏՊի պարտականությունն էր այն օրվանից, որ նա քաղաքական գործիչ էր ու առավել ևս եթե չեր խորշում իր հրաժարականի ելույթում նշել ինչ իշխանություն ու կուսակցություն է գալիս «պատերազմի» ապա դա պիտի շարունակեր, դառնալով ընդդիմություն այս իշխանությանը, չթողնելով նրանց հանգիստ կյանք, քննադատելով...
> 
> Եթե նա անձնուրաց անձնավորություն էր պիտի չխորշեր հնարավոր բարդություններից, կյանքի համար վտանգավորությունից, քննադատեր, ինչպես Մանուկյանն էր անում կամ նույնիսկ Գեղամյանը ու արել է։


Եթե կարող ես, բացատրի, թե ի՞նչ օգուտ է ստացել Հայաստանի քաղաքացին, ես կամ դու, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կամ Արտաշես Գեղամյանի վախվորած բարձրաձայնումներից: Որովհետև բարձրաձայն նրանք խոսում են միայն քո ասած «ԼՏՊ-ի» մասին, և միայն կմկմալով ու հուզմունքից քրտնած սի երկու բառ էլ ավելացնում ներկա իշխանությունների հասցեին:

Իսկ ինձ որպես Հայաստանի քաղաքացու, առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրում է ոչ թե խոսքը, այլ այդ խոսքին հաջորդող, կամ թեկուզ առանց նախաբան խոսք ունեցող գործողությունը: Իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սկսեց խոսել այն ժամանակ, երբ տեսավ, որ
ա) երկիրն է կործանվում
բ) սրանց մեջ չկա մեկը ով կարող է պայքարել
գ) արդեն կան մարդիկ, ովքեր պատրաստ են լսելու, գոնե մի բան հասկացել են «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն» հոդվածից:

Ազատության հրապարակի երեկվա հանրահավաքից ելնելով կարող ենք փաստել, որ նրան հասկացողների թիվը շատ ավելացել է ու քանի գնա դեռ կավելանան: Այ Ձեր ժամանակը կգա փետրվարի 19-ից հետո, երբ Լևոնը կընտրվի ու դուք կսկսեք «առողջ» քննադատել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու մեզ մեղադրել սխալների մեջ:

----------


## Սամվել

Ինձ ներեք վերջին 2 էջը չկարողացա կարդալ, բայց մի բան ասեմ իմ դիտարկումների արդյունքն է, գուցե կրկնվեմ կներեք  :Blush:  :Xeloq: 

Իմ Կարծիքով ԼՊՏն բավականին լավ գիտակցում է ՍՍի հիմնական զենքը առաջիկա ընտրություններին՝ այն է համընդհանուրդ խախտումները ու լցոնումները, արտերկրում գտնվող Հայերի ձայները, ու ըստ իս նաև քաջ գիտակցում է որ գուցե և ընտրությունների ընթացքում չկարողանա Հաղթել ՍՍին, այսինքն միգուցե և կարողանա սակայն դա այնպես կեղծվի որ առհասարակ չերևա, այդտեղին մյուս կողմից նրա այս հպարտությունը և վստահությունը հաղթանակի նկատմամբ / ինչպես նաև կրագախոսը/ ինձ հուշում են որ նա ոչ թե պատրաստվում է և վստահ է հաղթել Սերժին ընտրությունների միջոցով այլ որոշել է ժաղավրդին հիմիկվանից հաղթանակին տրամադրելով և նրան այնուհետև վստահեցնելով որ ընտրությունները 80% կեղծված են հեղափոխություն անի և բռնապետներին ժողովրդի զանգվածների ուժող ստիպի հեռանալ և ծնկի գալ: 

*Այսինքն նա վարկաբեկելով իշխանություններին /իհարկե ըստ արժանիքների/ միևնույն ժամանակ ունենալով օրեցոր աճող ընտրողների մի հսկա զանգված որոշել է ընտրություններից հետո միայն ուժով տեր կանգնել սեփական ձայներին* 
Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մտքի վերաբերյալ  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

Նոր Գյումրիից տեղեկություն ստացվեց, որ այնտեղ խիստ բազմամարդ հանրահավաք է տեղի ունեցել: Ականատեսների խոսքերով գյումրեցիները ոգևորված են, վստահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու ժողովրդի հաղթանակին: Ըստ իմ աղբյուրների այսպիսի մարդաշատ հանրահավաք Գյումրիում չէին հիշում: Հանրահավաքն, ըստ ստացված լուրերի, անցել է առանց միջադեպերի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես սեփական կարծիք եմ հայտնում, ոչ մեկի էլ չեմ խնդրում իմ կարծիքը ընդունել: Սակայն միևնույնն է ցանկացածը ով տեսել է ԼՏՊ-ի այդ «եղեռնը» կասի, որ ես շաաաատ մեղմ եմ արտահայտվել:


Մոդերատորական և քաղաքական գնահատական: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի «եղեռնը» տեսած հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, այդ թվում գիտակից մարդիկ, քաղաքականությունից լավ գլուխ հանող մարդիկ, խելոք մարդիկ, հայրենասեր մարդիկ, տրամաբանելու ընդունակություն ունեցող մարդիկ, այդ թվում հազարավոր ազատամարտիկներ, հազարավոր ուսանողներ, հազարավոր մտավորականներ, կիրթ, ունակ մարդիկ, հարյուր հազարավոր այն տարիներին մեծ դժվարություններ տեսած մարդիկ (շարքը կարելի է երկար շարունակել), այսօր կարողացել են վեր կանգնել իրենց անձնական, եթե կուզեք ամբիցիաներից, կարողացել են դատել ոչ թե իրենց կրած զրկանքներով, այլ այն տարիներին իրավիճակին իրական գնահատական տալով, հասկանալով կատարվածի պատճառը, իրատեսական նայելով իրադրությանը և այսօր գնում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետևից և ոչ մի դեպքում քեզ չեն ասի, որ դու մեղմ ես արտահայտվել, այլ կասեն, կավ ավելի ճիշտ ես կասեմ.

Այսուհետև ակումբում ոչ մի քաղաքական գործչի կամ ակումբցու նկատմամբ չկիրառես նմանատիպ վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, հակառակ դեպքում որպես սկիզբ քեզ կարգելվի «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում գրառումներ կատարելը: Միաժամանակ զգուշացնում եմ բոլոր ակուբցիներին, չանցնեք անձնական հարաբերությունների պարզման, իրար նկատմամբ վիրավորանքների:

----------


## voter

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի «եղեռնը» տեսած հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, այդ թվում գիտակից մարդիկ, քաղաքականությունից լավ գլուխ հանող մարդիկ, խելոք մարդիկ, հայրենասեր մարդիկ, տրամաբանելու ընդունակություն ունեցող մարդիկ, այդ թվում հազարավոր ազատամարտիկներ, հազարավոր ուսանողներ, հազարավոր մտավորականներ, կիրթ, ունակ մարդիկ, հարյուր հազարավոր այն տարիներին մեծ դժվարություններ տեսած մարդիկ (շարքը կարելի է երկար շարունակել), այսօր կարողացել են վեր կանգնել իրենց անձնական, եթե կուզեք ամբիցիաներից, կարողացել են դատել ոչ թե իրենց կրած զրկանքներով, այլ այն տարիներին իրավիճակին իրական գնահատական տալով, հասկանալով կատարվածի պատճառը, իրատեսական նայելով իրադրությանը և այսօր գնում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետևից և ոչ մի դեպքում քեզ չեն ասի, որ դու մեղմ ես արտահայտվել, այլ կասեն, կավ ավելի ճիշտ ես կասեմ.....


Կարելի է իմնալ կանի տարեկան ես — ենթադրում եմ 22 կամ ավելի կոնկրետ անձամբ ինչ զրկանքներ ես կրել ու ինչ ամբիցիաներից ես դու անձամբ վեր կանգնել ու պաշտպանում ես ԼՏՊին՞  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարելի է իմնալ կանի տարեկան ես — ենթադրում եմ 22 կամ ավելի կոնկրետ անձամբ ինչ զրկանքներ ես կրել ու ինչ ամբիցիաներից ես դու անձամբ վեր կանգնել ու պաշտպանում ես ԼՏՊին՞


Հարգարժան Voter, խորհուրդ կտայի նայել իմ ավատարից քիչ ներքև գտնվող տողին, ուր գրված է իմ տարիքը: Եվ թույլ տուր հարցնել, թե այդ ինչու՞ ես պետք է սկսեմ լալով պատմել, թե ի՞նչ զրկանքներ եմ տեսել: Կամ թույլ տուր հարցնել, հարգելիս, դու, որ ամենուրեք ներկայացնում ես, թե Հայաստանն ինչ կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակում է եղել (չեմ խառնում չէ՞ ուրիշի հետ), այդ ինչպե՞ս չգիտես, թե Հայաստանում ապրող յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, անկախ իր տարիքից, ի՞նչ զրկանքներ է ապրել այդ տարիներին: Ուղղակի մի մասը տոկացել են ու չեն ուզում հետադարձ հայացք նետել, այլ ավելի շատ ուշադրություն են դարձնում այդ տարիների ձեռքբերումներին (չհերքելով բացթողումները) ու չեն զբաղվում լոկ քննադատությամբ ու մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով: Իսկ ամբիցիան տվյալ դեպքում այն է, որ շատերը հիշում են իրենց տանը վառվող մոմի լույսը ու մոռանում անկախության, պատերազմի հաղթանակի բերած ջերմացնող արեգակը: Այսպես, քիչ գեղարվեստական պատասխան տամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն որերորդ էջերն ու ֆոռումներն են գրոտում ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցները, բաց ոչ մի կոնկրետ առաջարկ բացի ՍՍին ու ՌՔին իշխանությունից զրկել, չի առաջարկվում, ոչ մի հանրահավաքի բացի փնովանքից, ոչինչ չի ներկայացվում։ Դրանից էլ հետևում է, որ ԼՏՊ–ն քաղաքական գործիչ չէ, այլ թափով ՏՂԱ եք բերել ձեզ վիրավորած ու նվաստացածի հարցերը լուծելու համար։ Իսկ «թափով տղայի» գործը չի կարող հենված լինել ժողովրդի վրա, քանի որ նրանից ինքնին անտարբերություն են պահանջում նրան բերածները, այն է առանց իրենց մեջ գցելու հարցերը լուծել։ Բայց մենակ նա չի կարող լուծել, իր աջակիցներից թիկունք սպասել չի կարող, մնում է գնալ «թափով տղեք» հավաքել կամ եղածներին իր կողմը տեղափոխել։
> ....


Գրառումը բերել եմ «Սերժ Սարգսյան։ Նախագահության թեկնածու» թեմայից, քանի որ այնտեղ թեմայից շեղվել էր խոսակցությունը:

Voter, բավակա՞ն չի նույն բանը կրկնես: Ես էլի մի անգամ կոչ եմ անում կարդալ նրա ծրագիրը, կարդալ նրա նույն հանրահավաքի ելույթները և պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, ով դրանք ուշադիր կկարդա, դրանցում բացի փնովանքի մեծ տոկոսից կտեսնի ապագայի հստակ ծրագրեր: Չի կարելի ամեն ինչ այսքան խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնել:

Խոսքը գնում է Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման առաջարկված բանաձևերի, խոսքը գնում է արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող հարցերի, խոսքը գնում է տնտեսության զարգացման ծրագրերի, խոսքը գնում է սոցիալական հարցերի, բանակի և մի շարք այլ հարցերի մասին: Միթե՞ պարտադիր է նրա ասածները ամեն հարցնողին կրկնել, որ նրանք տեսնեն, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու նրա թիմը ինչ ծրագրերով են գալիս: Ավելի լավ է, որ այդ մարդիկ չալարեն ու իրենք ուսումնասիրեն:

----------


## voter

> Հարգարժան Voter, խորհուրդ կտայի նայել իմ ավատարից քիչ ներքև գտնվող տողին, ուր գրված է իմ տարիքը: Եվ թույլ տուր հարցնել, թե այդ ինչու՞ ես պետք է սկսեմ լալով պատմել, թե ի՞նչ զրկանքներ եմ տեսել: Կամ թույլ տուր հարցնել, հարգելիս, դու, որ ամենուրեք ներկայացնում ես, թե Հայաստանն ինչ կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակում է եղել (չեմ խառնում չէ՞ ուրիշի հետ), այդ ինչպե՞ս չգիտես, թե Հայաստանում ապրող յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, անկախ իր տարիքից, ի՞նչ զրկանքներ է ապրել այդ տարիներին: Ուղղակի մի մասը տոկացել են ու չեն ուզում հետադարձ հայացք նետել, այլ ավելի շատ ուշադրություն են դարձնում այդ տարիների ձեռքբերումներին (չհերքելով բացթողումները) ու չեն զբաղվում լոկ քննադատությամբ ու մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով: Իսկ ամբիցիան տվյալ դեպքում այն է, որ շատերը հիշում են իրենց տանը վառվող մոմի լույսը ու մոռանում անկախության, պատերազմի հաղթանակի բերած ջերմացնող արեգակը: Այսպես, քիչ գեղարվեստական պատասխան տամ:


Դա հռետորական հարց էր, ընթերցողների ուշադրությունը այդ մասնավոր փաստի վրա գրավելու համար ;-)

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Գրառումը բերել եմ «Սերժ Սարգսյան։ Նախագահության թեկնածու» թեմայից, քանի որ այնտեղ թեմայից շեղվել էր խոսակցությունը:
> 
> Voter, բավակա՞ն չի նույն բանը կրկնես: Ես էլի մի անգամ կոչ եմ անում կարդալ նրա ծրագիրը, կարդալ նրա նույն հանրահավաքի ելույթները և պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, ով դրանք ուշադիր կկարդա, դրանցում բացի փնովանքի մեծ տոկոսից կտեսնի ապագայի հստակ ծրագրեր: Չի կարելի ամեն ինչ այսքան խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնել:
> 
> Խոսքը գնում է Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման առաջարկված բանաձևերի, խոսքը գնում է արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող հարցերի, խոսքը գնում է տնտեսության զարգացման ծրագրերի, խոսքը գնում է սոցիալական հարցերի, բանակի և մի շարք այլ հարցերի մասին: Միթե՞ պարտադիր է նրա ասածները ամեն հարցնողին կրկնել, որ նրանք տեսնեն, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու նրա թիմը ինչ ծրագրերով են գալիս: Ավելի լավ է, որ այդ մարդիկ չալարեն ու իրենք ուսումնասիրեն:


Խոսքը գնում է այն փաստի մասին, որ ես իրականում չեմ տեսնում ԼՏՊի գաղափարներով ավելի քան նրա անձով տառապող կողմնակիցներ, որոնք անկախ նրանից, թե ԼՏՊն ինչ է գրում ու ասում, ինչ որ գաղափարներով ոգեվորված բոլորին դա համոզեին ապացուցեին, որ դա լավ բան է։

Նման մարդկանց առկայությունը այդ գաղափարները արժեք է դարձնում, իսկ եթե ոչ մեկ չի ցանկանում ապացուցել, գովաբանել այդ գաղափարները, կհանգեցնի դրանց փոշիացմանը հաջորդ իսկ օրը, որբ ԼՏՊն թուլություն ցույց տա, կհանձնվի նա պատմության գիրկը, ինչը եղավ 1998ին, նրա անձը ոչ մեկին այլևս պետք չեր իսկ գաղափարներով տառապողներ, որոնց համար այդ գաղափարների մարմնավորումը ԼՏՊէր, այլևս չկային ու նա չունեցավ աջակիցներ, որ ասեր այն նույն նախադասությունը 95ին իրենից հրաժարական պահանջողներից – ինձ ընտրել են հարյուր հազարավոր հայաստանցիներ, ես հրաժարական կտամ նրանց պահանջով և ոչ թէ այստեղ հավաքված մի քանի հազարի։

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> ինչ հիմքեր ունես ասելու, որ ԼՏՊ-ն ժողովրդավարությանը չի հավատում ? 
> հենց հակառակը քո նշած յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածուն ( Մանուկյան, Հովհաննիսյան, Բաղդասարյան ) իրենցից համարյա ոչ մի ուժ չեն ներկայացնում, ոչ մի ! 
> Վ. Մանուկյան -- *...*12 տարի անցել է, իսկ նա դեռ իր չընտվելու հարցն է քննարկում, *...*
> Ա. Բաղդասարյան -- *...* մեկ նա ընդդիմությունն է, մեկ իշխանություն... 
> Վ. Հովհաննիսյան -- Թույլ անձնավորություն, ով հիմնվումա Նացիզմի վրա... 
> 
> ահա  թե ինչ պատկերա...


98ին ԼՏՊ իմ վստահությունը, որ տվել էի նրան իմ ձայնով, չարաշահեց ու առանց ինձ ու մյուսներին հարցնելու, ով նրան 96ին ձայն էր տվել, հրաժարական տվեց։ 

Այդտեղ էլ ես հասկացա, որ ԼՏՊ ժողովրդի վրա, առավել ևս իրեն ձայն տվողների վրա առաջին հերթին ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԻ։

Իսկ ինչ ճակատագրական երևույթ էր հայության համար 96ը դեռ քեզ համար պարզ կդառնա, երբ ավելի սթափ ու խորը վերլուծություններ անես, կարճ կարող եմ ասել, որ այսօրվա ընտրություններում կեղծիքների, վախի ու հավատի կորստի հիմքերը դրվեցին հենց այն ժամանակ։ Սեպտեմբերի դեպքերում դարպասների մոտ պատկերացրու, ոչ միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներն էին, նաև ԼՏՊի, որոնք իրենց խաբված էին համարում, քանի որ ստացվել էր, որ նրանք անիմաստ տեղը գնացել ԼՏՊին ձայն էին տվել, մեկ է իրենց փոխարեն թվերը նկարվել էին ու ասպես ասած «ապե դու չի, որ պիտի որոշես» կարգախոսով թքել էին բոլորի հոգու մեջ...

Շատ եմ զղճում, որ այդ հասարակ բանը դեռ շատ ԼՏՊականներ չեն գիտակցել...

----------


## VisTolog

> Գրառումը բերել եմ «Սերժ Սարգսյան։ Նախագահության թեկնածու» թեմայից, քանի որ այնտեղ թեմայից շեղվել էր խոսակցությունը:
> 
> Voter, բավակա՞ն չի նույն բանը կրկնես: Ես էլի մի անգամ կոչ եմ անում կարդալ նրա ծրագիրը, կարդալ նրա նույն հանրահավաքի ելույթները և պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, ով դրանք ուշադիր կկարդա, դրանցում բացի փնովանքի մեծ տոկոսից կտեսնի ապագայի հստակ ծրագրեր: Չի կարելի ամեն ինչ այսքան խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնել:
> 
> Խոսքը գնում է Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման առաջարկված բանաձևերի, խոսքը գնում է արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող հարցերի, խոսքը գնում է տնտեսության զարգացման ծրագրերի, խոսքը գնում է սոցիալական հարցերի, բանակի և մի շարք այլ հարցերի մասին: Միթե՞ պարտադիր է նրա ասածները ամեն հարցնողին կրկնել, որ նրանք տեսնեն, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու նրա թիմը ինչ ծրագրերով են գալիս: Ավելի լավ է, որ այդ մարդիկ չալարեն ու իրենք ուսումնասիրեն:


Կներեք, որ խանգարում եմ ձեր վիճաբանությանը, բայց ցանկացած նախագահի թեկնածու էլ կարող է տարբեր բանաձևեր առաջարկել... իսկ դա նշանակու՞մ է, որ նա կանի այն ամենն ինչ խոսք է տալիս: :Think:

----------


## voter

> Կներեք, որ խանգարում եմ ձեր վիճաբանությանը, բայց ցանկացած նախագահի թեկնածու էլ կարող է տարբեր բանաձևեր առաջարկել... իսկ դա նշանակու՞մ է, որ նա կանի այն ամենն ինչ խոսք է տալիս:


Շատ ճիշտ հարցադրում է ու պատասխանը մեկն է, եթե շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, որոնք այդ գաղափարներով վարակված են ու հավատում են, որ դա կարվի, նրանք կստիպեն, որ այդ թեկնածուն դա անի, դրանից էլ ես հա բոլորի զահլեն տանում եմ, պահանջելով, որ ԼՏՊին առաջարկությունները, կամ գոնէ ծրագիրը գովաբանեն։

Աչկիս նույնիսկ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ, ոչ մեկ բացի ԼՏՊից ոչ մի նպատակ – չհաշված ՍՍի ու ՌՔին հանելը, չի գովաբանում։ Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ իրենք այդ գաղափարներից առանձնապես բան չեն սպասում։

Բայց եկեք սպասենք վաղվան, միգուցե իսկապես հաջողվի հետաձգել ընտրությունները ու ԼՏՊն ժամանակ կունենա անցնել քաղաքական պայքարի դաշտ ու վերջապես մարդիկ սկսեն հասկանալ, որ ինչ որ բան են որոշելու ընտրությամբ և ոչ թե զուտ մեկին մյուսով փոխարիներլու պայքար է, ինչը անձամբ ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի տա։

Իսկ եթե գաղափարներ լինեն, կռիվ դրանց շուրջ միգուցե սկսեն բոլորը մտածել ու հասկանալ, որ ինչ որ բան է որոշվում որ անմիջական իրենց կյանքի հետ է կապված, օրինակ ղարաբաղի հարցը, հայաստանում պրեզիդենտական, պառլամենտական, թե թագավորական համակարգ է լինելու ու իրենք պիտի մասնակից լինեն, այլապես իրենց կյանքում շատ բան կարող է առանց իրենց ցանկության փոխվի...

----------


## dvgray

> Կներեք, որ խանգարում եմ ձեր վիճաբանությանը, բայց ցանկացած նախագահի թեկնածու էլ կարող է տարբեր բանաձևեր առաջարկել... իսկ դա նշանակու՞մ է, որ նա կանի այն ամենն ինչ խոսք է տալիս:


Կոնկևետ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իր քաղաքական կարերայի ընթացքում չեմ հիշում մի խոստում, որ նա ասած ու արած չլինի:
Եթե հիշում ես այդպիսին, ապա գրիր, մենք էլ իմանանք  :Wink: :

----------


## սիսար

> Կոնկևետ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իր քաղաքական կարերայի ընթացքում չեմ հիշում մի խոստում, որ նա ասած ու արած չլինի:
> Եթե հիշում ես այդպիսին, ապա գրիր, մենք էլ իմանանք :


  Հարգելի   dvgray,   պետք   է   լինել  իրատես,   բոլոր   ընտրությունների   դեպքում,   թեկնածուները    քվեարկողների    ձայնը   շահելու   նպատակով,   շռայլում   են   շատ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներ:  Նրանց   բոլորի   նպատակ     է   միայն   թե   ընտրվեն,   իսկ   ընտրվելուց    հետո   մոռանում   են   իրենց   շռայլած   խոստումները:    Ցավոք   հայաստանի   նման     նորանկախ   եւ   տնտեսապես   դեռ    չկայացած    պետությունների   քաղաքացիները՛    դատապարտված   են   նախընտրությունը  կատարելու    այն   սկզբունքով...  թե   տվյալ   թեկնածուի   հանդեպ    ինչպիսի   վերաբերմունք   է   ձեվավորված   արեվմուտքում,    մեր   պարագայում՛   Ռուսաստանում   եւ   Իրանում:   Եթե   հետեվենք  միջազգային   քաղաքական    անցուդարձերին,  եւ    տարբեր   արեվմտյան   երկրներում    գործող   սոցհարցման    տարբեր     գործակալությունների    կողմից   շրջանառության    մեջ   դրված՛    արդյունքները     եւ   թվերը,   հստակորեն   երեվում   է   որ,  թվարկած   պետությունների   կողմից   անցանկալի   է    ԼՏՊ   քաղաքական   գործիչը,   այդ   թվերը   պատահականորեն    չեն   դրվում   շրջանառության   մեջ:
   Կարճ   կտրեմ,    հայաստանի   նման   փոքր   պետությունների   նախագահներին,    ընտրում   են     գերհզոր   տերությունները:  Նրանք   իրենց   հզոր   լրատվական    միջոցներով,   իրենց   համար   ցանկալի    թեկնածույի    վերաբերյալ   ստեղծում   են   այնպիսի    դրական   իմիջ,   որից   հետո    ընտրողների   մեծամասությունը   ընտրում   են    այդ   թեկնածույին:   Այնպես   որ,   ԼՏՓ-ն   ինչքան   էլ   փորձի   չարությամբ   իր   շուրջ   հավաքի   հասարակության   մեջ  դժգոհ    հատվածներին,  ոչինչ   չի   ստացվելու:

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի *սիսար*  :Smile: 



> Հարգելի   dvgray,   պետք   է   լինել  իրատես,   բոլոր   ընտրությունների   դեպքում,   թեկնածուները    քվեարկողների    ձայնը   շահելու   նպատակով,   շռայլում   են   շատ   գեղեցիկ   խոստումներ:


Համաձայն եմ: Սակայն մի բացառությամբ: Սա չի վերաբերվում  Լևոնին: Կրկնեմ, որ ես այդպիսի դեպք չեն հիշում, որ նա մի բան խոսք տված լիներ ու չաներ: Ուրիշ բան է, որ նա բավականին քիչ պոպուլիստական խոստումներ է տալիս ու դրա համար էլ չի դառնում ստախոս մյուսների նման  :Smile: :
Նրա այդ ոճին մասամբ հետևում է միայն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը, որը իհարկե գովելի է: 




> Ցավոք   հայաստանի   նման     նորանկախ   եւ   տնտեսապես   դեռ    չկայացած    պետությունների   քաղաքացիները՛    դատապարտված   են   նախընտրությունը  կատարելու    այն   սկզբունքով...  թե   տվյալ   թեկնածուի   հանդեպ    ինչպիսի   վերաբերմունք   է   ձեվավորված   արեվմուտքում,    մեր   պարագայում՛   Ռուսաստանում   եւ   Իրանում:


Առաջին: Դա ինքնաարդարացման ձև է: 
Հետո: Սա կարող է և արդեն մասամբ ռեալություն է, հաշվի առնելով, թէ ներկա վարչախումբը ինչ թափով Հայկական Պետությունը անցկացրեց ռուսի թրի տակով :
Սակայն ամեն ինչ դեռ կորած չէ: 
Ավելին: Շատ հանգիստ ամեն ինչ կարելի է հետ բերել, հաշվի առնելվ, որ ռուսական պետությունը այստեղ այլևս չունի ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն: Իսկ հետաքրքրությունները պահպանում են միայն ռուս  կաշառակեր ու սեփական երկիրը/Ռուսաստանը/ թալանող չինովնիկնեը: Այսինքն հետաքրքրությունները միայն Բիզնես Հետաքրքրություններ են:

Ուրիշ հարց է ԱՄՆ-ի և Անգլիայի հետաքրքրությունները: Այ սրանք այ ռեալ են, կապված Իրանին լացացնելու հետ: Այ սա կարելի է օգտագործել, ու երկիրը կիլոմետրերով առաջ մղել: 

Ինչ և անում են մեր հարևանները ՝ Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը:
Եթե մենք էլ խելքներս գլուխնես հավաքենք, ապա դեռ ուշ չի: Հակառակ դեպքում մաքսիմում ՝ վերածվենք Մոնղոլիայի նման մի անկապ երկրի:

 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Դեռ շատ ուշ չի, որպիսի հասկանալ ու համապատասխան քայլեր անենք: Ռուսներ մեզ բոլորիս "վաճառել" են նավթի "համապատասխան" միջազգային բարձր գնի դիմաց:

----------


## P.S.

96 թվականի ԼՏՊ–ի քարոզարշավն անձամբ եմ լուսաբանել։ Ավելի իրականությունից կտրված, ծրագրային որևէ դրույթից զուրկ արշավ անհնար էր պատկերացնել։ ԼՏՊ–ն մարզեր էր գնում, որովհետև այդպես էր ընդունված։ 

Հիշում եմ՝ մի աղքատ գյուղում, որտեղ ջուր չկար, գյուղացիները ցնցոտիներով եկել էին հանդիպման, Լևոնն այսպես սկսեց իր ելույթը. «Գիտեմ, որ վատ եք ապրում, գիտեմ, որ դժգոհ եք....» ու ելույթն ավարտեց նրանով, որ հողի սեփականաշնորհումը կշարունակվի ու կաշխատեն օգնել գյուղացուն։ Ընդամենը։  Մարդիկ շվարած գնացին տուն։

Իհարկե, փաստացի, Լևոնը դեռ չի դրդել իր ոչ մի խոստում։ Բայց խոստում էլ չի տվել (Չհաշված «Սերգո ջան, քանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը չենք լուծել, դու վատ ես ապրելու»)։ Ու եթե հետևում եք այսօրվա իր ելույթներին, ապա դրանց տրամաբանությունը գրեթե նույնն է։ ԼՏՊ–ն կարող է և գիտի ինչպես «կազմաքանդել» վարչակազմեր, բայց ինչպես դրանք աշխատեցնել՝ այլ հարց է։ 

96–ի առիթով պետք է մեղադրել ոչ թե ԼՏՊ–ին, որն ընտրված չէր, այլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին։ Մենք տվեցինք նրան վստահության քվե և նախագահի պաշտոն։ Նա՝ խոստացել էր մեզ առաջնորդել ու մեզ խաբեց։ Նահանջեց։ Փաստը սա է։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ներելուն ԼՏՊ—ին և ապագային նայելու։ Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասել՝ էդ մարդը չի ԱՊԱՇԽԱՐՀԵԼ։ Չէ որ սերունդներ զոհվեցին, երկիր քայքայվեց, ժողովուրդի փողերը փոշիացան, ընտրություններ կեղծվեցին, մարդիկ սպանվեցին։ ԼՏՊ—ն  պոպուլիստաբար ներողություն է խնդրում ՌՔ–ին Հայաստան բերելու համար՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, որ դա անգամ իր գաղափարը չէր։ Դա Վագեն Սարգսյանն էր առաջարկել։ ԼՏՊ–ն հրապարակում է 98-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստի արձանագրությունը՝ չհիշատակելով անձամբ իր դերը, իր մասնակցությունն այդ ամենին։ 

Քաղաքականությունը, մանավանդ մերը, չափազանց կեղտոտ է։ Կենսագրությունները շաղկապված են։ Արդյո՞ք ՌՔ–ը վատ իրավահաջորդ է։ Իհարկե ոչ։ ԼՏՊ–ն իշխանությունը փոխանցեց ՌՔ–ին՝ պայման դնելով, որ իր շրջապատից որևէ մեկին նա ձեռք չի տա։ Ու այդպես էլ արեց։ Ու Վանոյին, հենց ԼՏՊ—ն ժերտվա տվեց՝ նույն համաձայնությամբ ու նույն հրապարակային դատարկ դատաքննությամբ։ 

Եվ վերջում՝ ոչ–ոք այստեղ մինչև վերջ ճշմարտությունը չգիտի։ Կարող ենք մոտ լինել դրան (X-Files)...այդ պատճառով ցանկացածիս ընտրությունն էլ սուբյեկտիվ է և կառուցված է իրականության և ճշմարտության մեր ընկալման վրա։ Այդ պատճառով՝ եկեք բանավիճենք ապագայի, ոչ թե անցյալի շուրջ։ 

Հ.Գ. Չուկ ջան, քո առաջին Bald տառերով գրառումը ես դարձրել եմ սովորական։ Կարծում եմ քննարկմանը մասնակցում ես որպես հասարակ ակումբցի։ Այդ պատճառով «կարգավիճակդ» ու «գրառումներդ» ընդգծելու կարիք չունես։ Եթե մոդեր ես, չի նշանակում, որ իրավացի ես։ Իսկ օրինախախտներին զգուշացրու ու պատժի՝ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ «դու ես ասում», այլ որովհետև « կարգն է այդպիսին»։ Գոնե էս ակումբում եկեք ժողովրդավար լինենք, գրողը տանի բոլոր թեկնածուներին։ :Smile:

----------


## Smergh

Անձամբ ես բոլոր զրկանքներն ու ՀՀՇ-ական վարչակարգի "քաղցրությունները"տեսել եմ, սակայն դրանք չէ, որ ինձ հեռու են պահում Տեր-Պետրոսյան  թեկնածուից:
Վերջապես Ա1+ի կայքում դիտեցի հատվածները նրա հանդիպումներից ու եկա այն եզրակացության, որ մեր ժողովուրդը մոլորության մեջ է: Չի կարելի գնալ մի մարդու ետևից, որն այդ աստիճանի ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշումներ ունի:
Դեռ լավ է, որ առայժմ լուրջ միջադեպեր չեն եղել: Սակայն քանի գնում ավելի վտանգավոր ու սպառնալից են դառնում ամբոխը շիկացնելու ու վտանգավոր գործողությունների մղելու նախանշանները:
Ես անընդունելի եմ համարում քարոզարշավի այս ձևը և բոլորին խորհուրդ տալիս հետեվել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օրինակին:
Ամենևին պատահական չէ, որ լինելով ռեժիմի արմատական ընդիմադիրներից մեկը`բացի գաղափարականից այլ պայքար չի մղում, իր քննադատության թիրախը երբեք անձերը չեն, որովհետև որպես քաղաքական գործիչ քաջ գիտակցում է դրա անհեռատես ու վտանգավոր հետևանքները: Նա  միշտ նախազգուշացնում է, որ ցնցումները մեզ համար մահացու վտանգ են պարունակում: Նույնիսկ Գեղամյանն է դա հասկանում, իսկ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը դա չի նկատում` ուրեմն նա արկածախնդրություն է անում: Չեմ կարծում թե այս ամենը ձեռնտու է մի գրծչի, որն ազնվորեն մտահոգված է երկրի ճակատագրով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անձամբ ես բոլոր զրկանքներն ու ՀՀՇ-ական վարչակարգի "քաղցրությունները"տեսել եմ, սակայն դրանք չէ, որ ինձ հեռու են պահում Տեր-Պետրոսյան  թեկնածուից:
> Վերջապես Ա1+ի կայքում դիտեցի հատվածները նրա հանդիպումներից ու եկա այն եզրակացության, որ մեր ժողովուրդը մոլորության մեջ է: Չի կարելի գնալ մի մարդու ետևից, որն այդ աստիճանի ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշումներ ունի:
> Դեռ լավ է, որ առայժմ լուրջ միջադեպեր չեն եղել: Սակայն քանի գնում ավելի վտանգավոր ու սպառնալից են դառնում ամբոխը շիկացնելու ու վտանգավոր գործողությունների մղելու նախանշանները:
> Ես անընդունելի եմ համարում քարոզարշավի այս ձևը և բոլորին խորհուրդ տալիս հետեվել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օրինակին:
> Ամենևին պատահական չէ, որ լինելով ռեժիմի արմատական ընդիմադիրներից մեկը`բացի գաղափարականից այլ պայքար չի մղում, իր քննադատության թիրախը երբեք անձերը չեն, որովհետև որպես քաղաքական գործիչ քաջ գիտակցում է դրա անհեռատես ու վտանգավոր հետևանքները: Նա  միշտ նախազգուշացնում է, որ ցնցումները մեզ համար մահացու վտանգ են պարունակում: Նույնիսկ Գեղամյանն է դա հասկանում, իսկ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը դա չի նկատում` ուրեմն նա արկածախնդրություն է անում: Չեմ կարծում թե այս ամենը ձեռնտու է մի գրծչի, որն ազնվորեն մտահոգված է երկրի ճակատագրով:


Ինձ թվում է Դուք և Voter–ը շատ ավելի համոզիչ եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օգտին քարոզում, քան հենց ինքը :LOL:  Համենայն դեպս եթե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովրդին հանի, ու շիկացնի էլ, համոզված եմ որ նա մինչև վերջ գնացող է, Մանուկյանի պես գործի կեսից հետ քաշվող չի հաստատ, Գեղամյանի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, խեղկատակներ եղել են գրեթե բոլոր թագավորական արքունիքներում, իրենց տերերին զվարճացնելու համար։ Հենց մեր պետությունը թագավորականից դարձավ ժողովրդավարական, խեղկատակները կվերանան։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հարց մեր հարգարժան ընդդիմախոսներին : Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի զարգացման  ամենակարևոր նախադրյալը , եթե ոչ Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարացումը , ինչն իրենից ենթադրում է Քոչարյան-Սերժ զույգի երկրի պետական իշխանությունից հեռացում : Եվ եթե համաձայն եք ինձ հետ , ապա գրեք թեկնածուի անուն , ով կարող է ապահովել այդ `ընտրությունների կեղծման դեպքում , ինչը դժվար թե որևէ մեկի մոտ կասկած հարուցի :

----------


## P.S.

> Հարց մեր հարգարժան ընդդիմախոսներին : Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի զարգացման  ամենակարևոր նախադրյալը , եթե ոչ Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարացումը , ինչն իրենից ենթադրում է Քոչարյան-Սերժ զույգի երկրի պետական իշխանությունից հեռացում : Եվ եթե համաձայն եք ինձ հետ , ապա գրեք թեկնածուի անուն , ով կարող է ապահովել այդ `ընտրությունների կեղծման դեպքում , ինչը դժվար թե որևէ մեկի մոտ կասկած հարուցի :



Ով կարող է հեռացնել Քոչարյանի՞ն։ Ավելի հեշտ հարց ու ավելի հեշտ պատասխան՝ ՀԵՆՑ ԴՈՒ։ ՀԵՆՑ ԵՍ ու մեր տակի հարևան Արուսը։ Ախր, մոռանում եք, որ մենք ենք այդ մարդկանց տալիս այդ հզորությունը, իշխանությունը՝ հրաժարվելով դրանից կամ սկսելով վախենալ նրանցից։ Ու հենց ԴՈՒ էլ կարող ես դա վեցրնել ու տալ ուրիշին, ավելի լավ թեկնածուի։ Ոչ ոք ամենակարող չի ծնվում։ Ժողովուրդն է իր միջից հանում եւ շնորհում այդ ուժը։

Հ.Գ. Ընկալման տարբերություն է։ Մենք չենք ընտրում նախագահ, որ մեզ կառավարի, մենք ընտրում ենք առաջնորդ, որ մեզ ծառայի։ Իսկ ծառան չի կարող ամենաուժեղը լինել։

----------


## Smergh

> Ինձ թվում է Դուք և Voter–ը շատ ավելի համոզիչ եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օգտին քարոզում, քան հենց ինքը Համենայն դեպս եթե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովրդին հանի, ու շիկացնի էլ, համոզված եմ որ նա մինչև վերջ գնացող է, Մանուկյանի պես գործի կեսից հետ քաշվող չի հաստատ, Գեղամյանի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, խեղկատակներ եղել են գրեթե բոլոր թագավորական արքունիքներում, իրենց տերերին զվարճացնելու համար։ Հենց մեր պետությունը թագավորականից դարձավ ժողովրդավարական, խեղկատակները կվերանան։


Ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին խոսեցի այն առումով,  որ նա բոլոր ռեժիմներին ընդիմադիր լինելով հանդերձ այնքան խոհեմ ու քաղաքակիրթ է, որ երբեք անմեղ մարդկանց արյունահեղության չի մղի: 
Վերջերս նորից նայեցի Մանվել Գրիգորյանին գեներալի կոչում շնորհելու կապակցությամբ կազմակերպված խնջույքի տեսաերիզն ամբողջությամբ ու երբ այնտեղ խոսում էին իրենց անփառունակ իշխանությունը պահպանելու համար մի 7-8 հարյուր հոգի գնդակահարելու մասին`  հասկացա,  որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանականների համար դա այսօր պատվի խնսիր է, նրանք ավելի շատ 1996 թվի ժողովրդից են ուզում իրենց վրեժն հանել ու դրա համար էլ նրանց համար վերը նշված 7-8հարյուրն ամենևին էլ վերջին սահմանը չէ: Ի՞նչ ասել է մինչև վերջ գնալ, որտե՞ղ է այդ վերջը, Հայաստանի կործանումը՞,  թե՞ մի քանի հազար մարդ զոհաբերելը  իշխանություն ձեռք բերելու համար: Հետո էլ դժգոհում եք, որ Մանուկյանը չի միանում Լևոնին, կարծում եք այն ժամանակ նա Ձեր չա՞փ քաղաքական հոտառություն ուներ, որ մինչև վերջ չգնաց: Մարդ պետք է կարողանա նրա չափ սիրի իր ժողովրդին ու հայրենիքը, որպեսզի հասկանա թե Մանուկյանն ինչո՞ւ մինչև վերջ չգնաց:
Չէք զգում, որ շատ, շատ մեծ գին եք պահանջում այդ իշխանության դիմաց: 1920թվին բոլշևիկների իշխանության գալու դիմաց մենք վճարեցինք հայրենիքի զգալի մասը թուրքին նվիրաբերելու չափազանց մեծ գնով, այսօրվա իշխանությունների շնորհիվ կորցրինք տնտեսական անկախությունն ու դեռ քաղաքական անկախությունն էլ պարզ չէ, մասնակի՞ , թե՞  ամբողջությամբ ենք կորցրել: Հիմա էլ նոր զոհեր ու զոհողություննե՞ր, ո'չ, ոչ մի դեպքում չի' կարելի թույլ տալ, որ իշխանության համար պայքարը դուրս գա քաղաքակիրթ շրջանակներից ու տեղափոխվի "ռազբիրատների մակարդակը":
Ահա իմ անհանգստության իրական պատճառները: Ես չէի կարող այս ամենի մասին լռել ու չկիսվել Ձեզ հետ...
Ես, մինչև ընտրությունների ավարտն  այլևս ոչինչ չեմ գրի, որ ոմանք չկարծեն` թե  Մանուկյանին եմ գովազդում, պարզապես իմ գրությունն ընդունեք որպես ողջախոհության կոչ բոլորին...
Բարին  ընդ Ձեզ,

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք չենք ընտրում նախագահ, որ մեզ կառավարի, մենք ընտրում ենք առաջնորդ, որ մեզ ծառայի։ Իսկ ծառան չի կարող ամենաուժեղը լինել։


Համաձայն եմ: Սակայն այժմ կա ավելի կարևոր խնդիր:
Քաղաք մտնող աղբյուրը երկգլխանի վիշապը փակել է, ու անընդհատ նոր "զոհեր" է ուզում: Այստեղ տեղին է մեր մեջի ամենահմուտին օգնենք, թև ու թիկունք լինենք, որ նա վիշապի գլուխները թռցնի ու աղբյուրը ազատի: Իսկ այդ ամենահմուտը այսօր Լևոնն է: Ամսի 9- միտինգին նույնպես նա շեշտեց, որ չի "թռնելու" կես ճանապարհից, ու գնալու է մինչև հաղթական ավարտ, "վիշապի" գլխատում ու "քաղաքի" ազատագրում : Իսկ որ նա գոնե այդ հարցում կասկածելու տեղ չի թողել, դա փաստ է:
 :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> , ո'չ, ոչ մի դեպքում չի' կարելի թույլ տալ, որ իշխանության համար պայքարը դուրս գա քաղաքակիրթ շրջանակներից ու տեղափոխվի "ռազբիրատների մակարդակը":


Այդ ու՞մ հետ պետք է վարեն "քաղաքակիրթ" պայքարը: 
Թոխմախի Մհերի՞, Սերժի ու Ռոբերտի՞ հետ:
Մի հատ լավ նայիր հետ, ու տես թե ում մասին ես խոսում:
 :Sad:

----------


## Koms

Եկեք վերջապես չմոռանանք, որ ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահական տարիներն այն դժվարագույն տարիներն էին /ասում եմ որպես ականատես /, որ նորաստեղծ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը արտաքին ուժերը ստիպել էին /”բաժանիր որ տիրես” հայտնի սկբունքին համապատասխան/ ներքաշվել Հարավային Կովկասին պարտադրված պատերազմների մեջ` իր բոլոր կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներով ... Հիմա որ պիտակավորում են որպես "մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ" ` ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ` բա էլ ինչ պետք է ուրիշ լիներ?.. Լույս ?.. Տաքություն?.. Կուշտ ստամոքս?.. ոչ, այդ ամենը հնարավոր չէր որ լիներ, քանզի` *պատերազմ էր*....

----------


## Ancord

> Եկեք վերջապես չմոռանանք, որ ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահական տարիներն այն դժվարագույն տարիներն էին /ասում եմ որպես ականատես /, որ նորաստեղծ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը արտաքին ուժերը ստիպել էին /”բաժանիր որ տիրես” հայտնի սկբունքին համապատասխան/ ներքաշվել Հարավային Կովկասին պարտադրված պատերազմների մեջ` իր բոլոր կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներով ... Հիմա որ պիտակավորում են որպես "մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ" ` ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ` բա էլ ինչ պետք է ուրիշ լիներ?.. Լույս ?.. Տաքություն?.. Կուշտ ստամոքս?.. ոչ, այդ ամենը հնարավոր չէր որ լիներ, քանզի` *պատերազմ էր*....


Լավ, ցուրտ ու մութը հեչ, բա ժողորդավարության կորուստը, կլանային համակարգի ստեղծումը, այս հիմիկվա բոլոր օլիգարխներն էլ է ԼՏՊ-ն ստեղծել ու հիմա դուք ԼՏՊ-ին ըննդիմություն եք կոչում?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ով կարող է հեռացնել Քոչարյանի՞ն։ Ավելի հեշտ հարց ու ավելի հեշտ պատասխան՝ ՀԵՆՑ ԴՈՒ։ ՀԵՆՑ ԵՍ ու մեր տակի հարևան Արուսը։ Ախր, մոռանում եք, որ մենք ենք այդ մարդկանց տալիս այդ հզորությունը, իշխանությունը՝ հրաժարվելով դրանից կամ սկսելով վախենալ նրանցից։ Ու հենց ԴՈՒ էլ կարող ես դա վեցրնել ու տալ ուրիշին, ավելի լավ թեկնածուի։ Ոչ ոք ամենակարող չի ծնվում։ Ժողովուրդն է իր միջից հանում եւ շնորհում այդ ուժը։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ընկալման տարբերություն է։ Մենք չենք ընտրում նախագահ, որ մեզ կառավարի, մենք ընտրում ենք առաջնորդ, որ մեզ ծառայի։ Իսկ ծառան չի կարող ամենաուժեղը լինել։


Ինձ թվում է դու ChildOfTheSky–ի հարցը լավ չհասկացար։ Նա կոնկրետ հարց է տալիս, որ եթե ընտրություններից արդյունքում նկարում են թվեր, որով Սերժ Սարգսյանը ասենք 70% ձայն է հավաքել ու փաստորեն նախագահ է։ Ինչպե՞ս պիտի ես, դու, ChildOfTheSky–ը ու ձեր տակի հարևան Արուսը պայքարենք արդարության համար։ Ո՞ր մի թեկնածուն է, որ կգլխավորի մեր պայքարը և կկարողանա հաղթել։

----------


## Koms

> Լավ, ցուրտ ու մութը հեչ, բա ժողորդավարության կորուստը, կլանային համակարգի ստեղծումը, այս հիմիկվա բոլոր օլիգարխներն էլ է ԼՏՊ-ն ստեղծել ու հիմա դուք ԼՏՊ-ին ըննդիմություն եք կոչում?


ես բառացիորեն նշել եմ` "*իր բոլոր կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներով*", իսկ "ժողորդավարության կորուստ"?.. ինչ ժողովրդավարություն կարող էր լինել Սովետ Միությունում? դա ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Լավ, ցուրտ ու մութը հեչ, բա ժողորդավարության կորուստը, կլանային համակարգի ստեղծումը, այս հիմիկվա բոլոր օլիգարխներն էլ է ԼՏՊ-ն ստեղծել ու հիմա դուք ԼՏՊ-ին ըննդիմություն եք կոչում?


Ժողովրդավարություն ե՞րբ է եղել որ: Կլանային ու օլիգարխիկ համակարգը Ստալինյան տարիներից կա: ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակ ստեղծվեց որոշ չափով ժողովրդավարություն:
Այո: ԼՏՊ-ն այս իշխանությունների ընդդիմություն է և դրանում կասկած չկա:

----------


## Grieg

վերադարձ դեպի 90ականեր ..գողական-օլիգարխական համակարգի ամրամպնդում, ներազգային թշնամանքի սրացում ...այսպես եմ պատկերացնում իրավիճակը առաջին նախագահի ընտրվելու դեպքում:
կարծես մարդիկ հոգեպես պատրաստ են դրան.. :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Ուժեղ գաղափարախոսությամբ և *իրական* /այլ ոչ կեղծ/ ընդդիմադիր բևեռի ստեղծումը /որն ի դեպ ցանկացած երկրում պետականության և դեմոկրատիայի շարունակական զարգացման հիմնաքարն է/` հենց դա է ԼՏՊ-ի հիմնական ձեռքբերումը ներկա փուլում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> վերադարձ դեպի 90ականեր ..գողական-օլիգարխական համակարգի ամրամպնդում, ներազգային թշնամանքի սրացում ...այսպես եմ պատկերացնում իրավիճակը առաջին նախագահի ընտրվելու դեպքում:
> կարծես մարդիկ հոգեպես պատրաստ են դրան..



Եթե դու այդպես ես պատկերացնում, ապա իրավունք չունես մյուսների տեղը որոշես, թե նրանք իչպիսի հոգեվիճակ ունեն, պատրաստ են կամ ոչ:
Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ այդքան պեսիմիստ ես չեմ հասկանում: Այսպիսի բաներ ասողները ինձ համար մարդիկ են, ովքեր մտածում են միայն իրենց ներկա իրավիճակի մասին: Ապագային ուշադրություն դարձրեք:
Այն մարդը՝ ով չի ընդունում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, կարաջարկեմ ինձ գոնե մեկ հիմնավոր փաստ բերի նրա հակահայկական քայլերից և ես կթողնեմ այս երկիրն ու կգնամ:

----------


## voter

> Ինձ թվում է Դուք և Voter–ը շատ ավելի համոզիչ եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օգտին քարոզում, քան հենց ինքը Համենայն դեպս եթե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովրդին հանի, ու շիկացնի էլ, համոզված եմ որ նա մինչև վերջ գնացող է, Մանուկյանի պես գործի կեսից հետ քաշվող չի հաստատ, Գեղամյանի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, խեղկատակներ եղել են գրեթե բոլոր թագավորական արքունիքներում, իրենց տերերին զվարճացնելու համար։ Հենց մեր պետությունը թագավորականից դարձավ ժողովրդավարական, խեղկատակները կվերանան։


Իսկ ես արդեն հույս դրել էի նրա վրա, որ գոնէ Վիշապին հետ ենք համոզել, որ մինջև վերջ գնալը հրապարակային ծեծկռտուքներ ու մեղավորներին հանուն հեղափոխության գլխատելով չի լինում... :Cool: 

Պետք չի մոռանալ,որ արյան գնով իշխանության եկածը ժողովրդի կողմից երբեք որպես անաչառ արժեք չի կարող դիտվել... 

Դա չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի պաշտպանվես եթե քեզ փորձում են սպանել, ինչպես նաև «լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է», անընդունելի է եթե հասկանում ես, որ արյուն կթափվի, ..

----------


## dvgray

> Դա չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի պաշտպանվես եթե քեզ փորձում են սպանել, ինչպես նաև «լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է», անընդունելի է եթե հասկանում ես, որ արյուն կթափվի, ..


Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես այսպիսի մի "միաբանող ու անարյուն" նամակ գրել Սերժին ու Ռոբերտին, համոզելով որ առանց արյան, խաղաղ, թողնեն ու հեռանան իրենց զավթած, բռնազավթած աթոռներից:
 :Smile:

----------


## Annychka

Էն տպավորություննա ստեղծվում,որ էս կայքում ում  ոնց ձեռա տալիս տենց գրում են. բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից բոլորիդ կարծիքներին ընհամենը մի բան կավելացնեմ՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատերազմ է հաղթել ու թող՛ ներկայիս իշխանության գործիչնեչից ոչ մեկը չփորձի էտ հաջողությունը իրա վրա վերցնել և ավելին՝ իրեն հերոս զգալ :Cool:

----------


## Egern.net

Այսօր Հայաստանում ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, որ բոլոր պատասխանատու պաշտոնավորները պատրաստ են կեղծել և կեղծելու են ընտրությունները: Այս ընտրարշավում *միայն* ԼՏՊի թիմն է, որը ուժերը կենտրոնացնում է այդ կեղծարարությունները կասեցնելու վրա: Ցավոք, նույնիսկ շաբաթօրյա հանրահավաքը բավարար չէ ընտրությունները 

Հայաստանում կա շատ կոնկրետ պրոբլեմ. վտանգի տակ է դրված ընդհանրապես երկրի զարգացումը: Վտանգի տակ են այն մեխանիզմները, որոնցով հասարակությունը պիտի զարգանա, որոնցով հասարակությունը պիտի պնդի իր կարծիքը կամ ընդհանրապես ունենա կարծիք: Եթե ՍՍն դարձավ նախագահ, այս  վտանգը ամբողջովին դառնալու է իրականություն, ու շատ դժվարանալու է թեկուզ երկար տարիների կտրվածքով Հայաստանը այս անկումից դուրս բերելը: Ուրեմն.
_Չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ այս համակարգը վերարտադրվի_ և միևնույն ժամանակ ոչինչ չի կարելի անել երկրի կայունության հաշվին: 

Այս ամենը գիտակցում են շատերը, բայց միայն ԼՏՊի թիմն է, որ հստակ քայլեր է անում: Դրա միակ ռեալ հնարավորությունը ունի հենց ԼՏՊն: Դրանում կարելի է համոզվել դիտելով Հայլուր և լսելով ՀՀ նախագահին: Այսօր ամբողջ (ԼՏՊի խոսքով) բուրգը սարսափում է ԼՏՊի շարժումից և ոչ որևէ այլ մեկից: Միայն սա արդեն ցուցանիշ է, որ բուրգը քանդող միակ ուժը ԼՏՊն է: Իսկ *բուրգը քանդելու առաջին ու ամենակարևոր քայլը ընտրություններում կեղծիքներ թույլ չտալն է*: Դրանով այսօր ակտիվորեն զբաղված է միայն ԼՏՊի թիմը:


Հայլուրը (իր լրագրողների և Գեղամյանների միջոցով) վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում Հայաստանի հանրությանն է ներկայացրել մի քանի տասնյակ անհիմն, երբեմն նաև անբարոյական մեղադրանքներ ուղղված ԼՏՊին: Դրանց թվում են` մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների վերադարձ, Հայաստանի հողերի հանձնում Ադրբեջանին ու Թուրքիային, երկրում անկայունության և պատերազմի հրահրում (էլ չթվարկեմ)..... այս բոլորը պարզապես ներվային ռեակցիաներ են ու կապ չունեն ԼՏՊի հետ: Այնպես որ սրանց հղումներ անելը և որպես հիմք ընդունելը ճիշտ չէ:

----------


## Այգ

Չնայած բաժանորդագրված եմ սույն թեմային, սակայն ծանուցում  չեմ ստացել: :Smile: 




> Լևոնի ժամանակ (այսինքն ժողովրդավարության ժամանակ) ընդամենը 1-2 թերթ էր, որ ՀՀՇ-ական էր, իսկ մյուսները հակալևոնական թերթեր էին, որոնցից մեկի՝ իրավունքի ջանքերով էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ արտահայտությունը, որը խիստ վիրավորական է: Այսօր դարձյալ ընդամենը մի քանի թերթ սատարում են Լևոնին, իսկ մյուսները, ներառյալ իրավունքը, դարձյալ փնովում են Լևոնին, այլ ոչ թե ներկայիս իշխանությանը, բայց Լևոնը, դրանից, չգիտես ինչու, ողբերգություն չի սարքել, ավելին, նորմալ ընդունում էր իր հասցեին հնչած քննադատությունները և ինչքան մեզ է հայտնի, ոչ ոք դրա համար ծեծ չի կերել, բանտում չի նստել և ազատ ու համարձակ շարունակում էին քննադատել Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ «Երկիր» և «Հայոց Աշխարհ» թերթերի անունները չբերել, քանի-որ սա լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է և լրիվ ուրիշ օպերայից: Եթե օպերայի անունը չգիտեք, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ «31-ի գործ», որը մինչև հիմա արդարացված չէ:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն «Իրավունք» և  «Հայոց Աշխարհ» թերթերը իմ արտահայտած մտքերի հետ:




> Եթե օգտվեմ նույն բառապաշարից, ինչով դու ես գրում, ապա կասեմ, որ խակը մենք էինք ու աստիճանաբար հասունանում ենք, բայց միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ հասունանանք, դժվար հասնենք նրա մտքի մակարդակին: Դրա համար տասնամյակներ են պետք:  Ու սրա համար չսկսեք ձևավորված սովորությամբ ինձ «Լևոնապաշտ» անվանել, դա առնվազն ծիծաղելի կլինի, իսկ ասածը իմ ասածն ընդամենը հստակ գիտակցություն ու վերլուծություն է:


Ի՞նչ հիմքերով է ինձ վերագրվում «ձևավորված սովորություն»...:




> Նորից վերհիշենք ակադեմիկոս, Ղարաբաղյան շարժման հիմնադիրներից, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ամենաուժեղ քննադատներից մեկին՝ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանին, ով մահից առաջ հասցրեց ասել, որ ինքը սխալվել է: Ու ոչ թե ասենք «ամոթ նրան», այլ «կեցցես, որ վերաիմաստավորեցիր անցյալը» և ափսոսենք, որ նրա վերջին խոսքը  ուղղված Վազգեն Մանուկյանին մնաց անպատասխան:


Այստեղ էլ կապը չի երևում իմ արտահայտած մտքի հետ:




> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խոստումներում չափազանց ժլատ է, երբեք անիմաստ լավատեսությամբ չի տառապել, իսկ այն ծրագրերը, ինչով որ գալիս է, միշտ իրագործում է:


Օրինակ





> Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես էլ չհասկացվեց, որ դեպի անկախություն չէր տանում Պարույր Հայրիկյանը, ով միայն գոռում էր: Անկախությունը բառ չի, այլ գործընթաց, որը տևում է ոչ թե մեկ տարի, այլ բազմաթիվ տարիներ, տասնամյակներ: Ավելի լավ կլինի, որ հիմա շուռ գաք և նայեք թե Լևոնի ձեռք բերած անկախություններից քանիսն են մնացել, երբ երկրի համար ստրատեգիական նշանակություն ունեցող ամեն ինչը կամ համարյա ամեն ինչը նվիրվել, վաճառվել է օտարի ու մեզ զրկել իրական անկախությունից: Լևոնի ժամանակ մենք էինք էլեկտրաէներգիա վաճառում վրացիներին, իսկ հիմա ռուսները մեզ են վաճառում մեր իսկ արտադրած էլեկտրաէներգիան: Այ սա է, որ պիտի հասկականանք: Որովհետև պետություն փրկել նշանակում է այդ ամենը նորից վերադարձնել երկրի իսկական տերերին, այսինքն մեզ:


Միթե՞ ես չնչին իսկ ակնարկել եմ, որ որևիցե աղաղակող կամ կակազող ժողովրդավար տարել է դեպ անկախություն:




> Իսկ ամփոփելով ասեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբեք միայն իրեն չի վերագրել հաղթանակները, այլ միշտ շեշտել է, որ դա ժողովրդի հաղթանակն է: Այ դուք նրան զրկել իրական բոլոր հաղթանակներից և նրան վերագրել միայն վատն ու չարվածը:


Մենք՝, ո՞վ:





> Չեմ ուզում գրել «Աչքիդ է երևացել», որովհետև շատ կոպիտ կհնչի: Այդ նույն Ալիկը, Նաիրի Հունանյանը, Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը և մնացած հակալևոնականները նույն Լևոնի ժամանակ աշխատում էին հեռուստատեսությունում ու էլի աշխատում նրա դեմ: Հիշեք «Հայլուրի» ամանորյան ռեպորտաժը, այն էլ պատերազմյան տարիներին, երբ իբր կատակով հայտարարվում էր, թե հեղաշրջում է տեղի ունեցել: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք Քոչարյանի օրոք «Հայլուրն» այդպիսի բան աներ...


Ես էլ չեմ ուզում գրել «Աչքիդ է թվում», որ ալիկ-մալիկների հետ որևիցե կապ ունեմ, նույնպես բռիությունից անմասն մնալու համար:
Նորից բացարձակ կապ չկա իմ արտահայտած մտքերի հետ:




> Հայը երբեք չի եղել «Գնչու» կարգավիճակում, որովհետև ուր էլ գնացել է, իմացել է, որ այստեղ այս երկրում տուն ունի: Գնացել է ընդամենը փող աշխատելու և իր ընտանիքը պահելու: Հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե հասկանում ես, թե ինչ ասել կուզի «Գնչու» կարգավիճակ:


Թերևս կարիք է զգացվում, որ ես մեկնաբանեմ, թե ի՞նչ ասել է գնչու կարգավիճակ:
Գնչուի կարգավիճակ կարող է լինել նույնիսկ Հայրենիքում, էլ չեմ ասում նրանից դուրս:
Այն է, երբ որկրային  խնդիրները լուծելու համար,  մարդ ստիպված թափառում է, վաշխառում է, թմրանյութ է վաճառում, գրպան է հատում,  բախտ է նայում, ...





> Ուրախ եմ, որ դու անձը չես քննարկում, իսկ գաղափարները կարող են քեզ թե մոտ լինել, թե խորթ: Իսկ *ժողովրդավարությունն հենց այդ է. տարբեր կարծիքներ, մոտեցումներ, որոնք թելադրված են մարդու խղճով*: Մնա սեփական կարծիքիդ, քանզի քեզ նմանները նույնքան անհրաժեշտ են մեր երկրին, ինչքան ինձ նմանները:


Ոչ եղբայր, ժողովրդավարությունը դա չէ:
Կամ էլ եթե դա է, ապա ոչ մի կապ չունի իր սկզբնաղբյուրի հետ:
Ենթադրում եմ չես ժխտի, որ «ժողովրդավարություն» հասկացությունը հանդիսանում է հունական «դեմոկրատիա»յի «տառի և ոգու» թարգմանությունը:
Հին Հունաստանում ժողովուրդ(դեմոս) համարվում էր ոչ թե մարդկային ողջ հանրույթը, այլ միայն հարուստ ստրկատերերի(առանց ստրուկների):
Քո նկարագրածը օխլոկրատիան է, և ոչ դեմո:
Այնպես որ ժողովրդավարությունը ստրկատիրական հասարակակարգի արտահայտչաձևերից մեկն է, ինչը և ձգտում են իրականացնել երբեմն իրենց «ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած(և այլևս չվերադարցած)» անվանողները:




> Գիտենք: Մենք մի անգամ արդեն տեսանք հեղափոխության բերած օգուտներն ու վնասները, բայց նորից նույն գետն ենք մտնելու այն հույսով, որ այս նոր սերունդը, այսինքն մենք, որը սովետը չի հիշում, ավելի լավ ապագա կկերտի ու կկարողանանք վերջապես մի օր Հայաստանը տեսնել իրական ազատ ու անկախ:


Մեկ չէ, երեք:
1917, 1991 & 1998:
Եւ հաջորդն էլ խոստացվում է:

----------


## Guetta

Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա՞, ով իսկապես սրտանց մտածումա, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնալաուա նախագահ:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա՞, ով իսկապես սրտանց մտածումա, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնալաուա նախագահ:


Հա!!!!!!!!

----------


## voter

> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես այսպիսի մի "միաբանող ու անարյուն" նամակ գրել Սերժին ու Ռոբերտին, համոզելով որ առանց արյան, խաղաղ, թողնեն ու հեռանան իրենց զավթած, բռնազավթած աթոռներից:


Եթե կարժում ես, որ հնարավոր չէ ստիպել նրանց, որ այդպես անեն առանց մարդասպանության ու մռութ ջարդելու, ապա նշանակում է օրենքի երկիր կարռուցելու մտքից պիտի հրաժարվժես, միշտ կլինի ինչ որ մեկը, որին ցանկություն կունենաս ԳԼՅՈՒԼԵԼ, որովհետև նա իր պարտականությունները լավ չի կատարում...

Չի կարելի օրենք հաստատելու համար մասնավոր դեպքերում օրինախաղտ դառնալ։

Չգիտեմ հավատացյալ ես, թե ոչ, բայց օրինակ բերեմ քրիստոսին ու բարաբային, եթե եկրորդի մասին – հանուն ազատության մի երկու հռոմի զինվոր սպանող մարդասպանին, միայն սուրբ գիրքին ծանոթ մարդիկ գիտեն, քրիստոսին որպես իրական ստրկությունից ազատողի գիտեն երևի թե բոլորը այս աշխարհում...

----------


## voter

> Էն տպավորություննա ստեղծվում,որ էս կայքում ում  ոնց ձեռա տալիս տենց գրում են. բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից բոլորիդ կարծիքներին ընհամենը մի բան կավելացնեմ՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատերազմ է հաղթել ու թող՛ ներկայիս իշխանության գործիչնեչից ոչ մեկը չփորձի էտ հաջողությունը իրա վրա վերցնել և ավելին՝ իրեն հերոս զգալ


Մի հատ մարդ կար, անունը Իոսիֆ Դջուգաշվիլի էր, մականունը ստալին։ Նա էլ էր պատերազմ հաղթել ու ոչ մեկ, ով փորձում էր իր վրա վերցնել այդ հաղթանակը, երկու օրից ավել չէր ապրում ;-)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մի հատ մարդ կար, անունը Իոսիֆ Դջուգաշվիլի էր, մականունը ստալին։ Նա էլ էր պատերազմ հաղթել ու ոչ մեկ, ով փորձում էր իր վրա վերցնել այդ հաղթանակը, երկու օրից ավել չէր ապրում ;-)


համեմատությունը տեղին չի , առավել ևս , որ ԼՏՊ-ն երբեք չի վերցրել իր վրա հաղթանակը

----------


## voter

> Ես, մինչև ընտրությունների ավարտն  այլևս ոչինչ չեմ գրի, որ ոմանք չկարծեն` թե  Մանուկյանին եմ գովազդում, պարզապես իմ գրությունն ընդունեք որպես ողջախոհության կոչ բոլորին...
> Բարին  ընդ Ձեզ,


Ինչ է, որևէ մեկը ճնշում է գործադրում Մանուկյանին աջակցող գրառումների համար՞

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> համեմատությունը տեղին չի , առավել ևս , որ ԼՏՊ-ն երբեք չի վերցրել իր վրա հաղթանակը


Նախզգուշացումը, աննիչկայի այն էր, որ ուրիշները հանկարծ չհամարձակվեն ԼՏՊից հաղթանակի կերտողի միանձնյա դերին հավակնեն, թե ինչ կլինի նրանց հետ, ես այդպես ընկալեցի, բա էլ ոնց ընկալեմ նման ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐԸ՞  :Cool:

----------


## սիսար

> Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա՞, ով իսկապես սրտանց մտածումա, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնալաուա նախագահ:


  Միայն  կըհավատն   այն   մարդիք,   ովքեր   ծնոթ   չեն   հայկական   ծագումնաբանությանը   եւ   դիցաբանությանը:  Նաեւ   ծանոթ   չեն,   թէ   ովքեր    եւ   ինչ   ուժեր,   քայքայեցին   Ռուսական   կայսերությունը,   եւ   կազմակերպեցին   հայոց   ցեղասպանությունը,  այնուհետ՛   70   տարի   անց   քայքայեցին   Սովետական  միությունը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Միայն  կըհավատն   այն   մարդիք,   ովքեր   ծնոթ   չեն   հայկական   ծագումնաբանությանը   եւ   դիցաբանությանը:  Նաեւ   ծանոթ   չեն,   թէ   ովքեր    եւ   ինչ   ուժեր,   քայքայեցին   Ռուսական   կայսերությունը,   եւ   կազմակերպեցին   հայոց   ցեղասպանությունը,  այնուհետ՛   70   տարի   անց   քայքայեցին   Սովետական  միությունը:  Հավատացած   եմ    հայ   ազգը   իր   ճշմարիտ   ընտրությամբ,   երկրից   վերջնականորեն   դուրս   է   նետելու   այդ   աղբը:


Խորհուրդ չէի տա պրովոկացիայով զբաղվել։ Մեծ հարց է թե ով ինչ է քայքայում։ Հայկական ծագումնաբանությունը և մանավանդ դիցաբանությունը մի խառնիր այսօրվա քաղաքականության հետ։ Դրանք այնքանով են իրար նման, ինչքանով որ հանրապետականները նժդեհականներ են։ Իսկ վերջին երկիմաստ նախադասությունդ կոպիտ է հնչում։ Եթե կուզես իմանալ, ապա առհասարակ նման երկիմաստ, հետին մտքեր պարունակող քարոզչությունը դեմագոգիա է։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա՞, ով իսկապես սրտանց մտածումա, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնալաուա նախագահ:


Եթե այսքան գրառումներից հետո չես հասկացել, ասեմ.
Մեկը ես *հավատում եմ և սպասում:*

----------


## Koms

այստեղ ոչ այնքան համատալ-չհավատալու հարցն է, այլ այն, որ այլևս ՀՀ-ի ազգաբնակչության կողմից ջրբաժանն անցած է, և վերջապես հայաստանյան հասարակությունը երկփեղկված է /որը նաև ցանկացած հասարակության զարգացման /*դինամիկայի*/ գարանտն է, այսինքն առկա է գաղափարական պայքար, այն` ինչ չկար 5 տարի առաջ /պարզ ասաց 5 տարի առաջ ուղղակի ընդդիմություն /*իրական*/ չկար/,

----------


## Ռիժ

Այսօր Ռուսական առաջին հեռուստաալիքով 20.00 լուրերից հետո Օդնակո քաղաքականա-վերլուծական ծրագրում հյուրընկալվելու է Լևոն Տեր Պերոսյանը: 

Իմ կարծիքով հետաքրքիր հաղորդում է լինելու:

Առաջ Հայաստան, Դեպի Պայքար Պայքար մինչև վերջ:

----------


## Egern.net

Ազատությունն ասեց, որ Օդնակոյի հեղինակը մեկ ժամ զրուցել է ԼՏՊի հետ, և որ առաջիկայում հավանաբար դա կհրապարակվի ինտերվյուի տեսքով: Հետո ասեցին, որ ԼՏՊն հանդիպել է Մեդվեդևի, Չուբայսի հետ և այլն.... Հայաստանում այս լուրերը ոչ հերքում են, ոչ հաստատում

http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...221E8730E6.ASP

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Այսօր Ռուսական առաջին հեռուստաալիքով 20.00 լուրերից հետո Օդնակո քաղաքականա-վերլուծական ծրագրում հյուրընկալվելու է Լևոն Տեր Պերոսյանը:


ԼՏՊ-ն ներկա՞ է լինելու , թե՞ հաղորդումն է նրա ամսին լինելու …

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես արդեն 10 տարի է ինչ չեի լսել, որ ՀՀ-ում որևէ մեկը անի խելացի , դիվանագիտական և քաղաքական առումով գրագետ քայլ: 
Այսօր Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանն արեց այդպիսի քայլ և կարծում եմ իշխանությունները կարող են relax լինել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Annychka

> Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա՞, ով իսկապես սրտանց մտածումա, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնալաուա նախագահ:


Հա, կա... ես եմ. շատ եմ մտածում ու շատ կափսոսամ, եթե ինքը նախագահ չդառնա(

----------


## Guetta

> Եթե այսքան գրառումներից հետո չես հասկացել, ասեմ.
> Մեկը ես *հավատում եմ և սպասում:*


Պարոն Աթեիստ, ցանկություն չունեմ խոսակցությունը սրելու, Ձեզ ել խորհուրդ եմ տալիս զերծ մնալ նմանատիպ արտահայտություններից: Հարց է տրված, ով ցանկանում է պատասխանում է, ով չի ցանանում չի պատասխանում: 
Իմ հարցադրման մեջ ի զուր չէր մտցված "իսկապես սրտանց" արտաայտությունը...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա, կա... ես եմ. շատ եմ մտածում ու շատ կափսոսամ, եթե ինքը նախագահ չդառնա(


Կարծում եմ` արդեն փաստ է, որ Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մեր ապագա նախագահն է, և դրա մասին վկայում են ներկա իշխանությունների պանիկան ու ագրեսիվությունը:
 :Ok: 
Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե  այլ թեկնածուներից մեկը վստահ լիներ իր ուժերի վրա, զոռով մարդկանց ու դպրոցականներին չէր տանի կեղծ հանրահավաքների, չէր կազմակերպի անձնագրերի մասայական հավաք և ընտրակաշառքներ չէր բաժանի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Իշխանությունների խուճապը ապացուցում է, որ ընտրությունը մերն է!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Annychka

Բայց պատկերացնում եք,Սերժը էսքանից հետո ընտրությունները կեղծի էլի :Blush:  ուրեմն իրանից ստոր մարդ աշխարհում չկա ու չի էլ լինի. սրանից ավել իրան ինչա պետք եթե ոչ իրա հրաժարականը.
մի խոսքով Լևոնը հաղթանակած նախագահա :Victory:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Բայց պատկերացնում եք,Սերժը էսքանից հետո ընտրությունները կեղծի էլի


ընտրությունները կեղծվելու են , չկասկածես  :Yes:

----------


## Guetta

Եթե խոսքը գնումա ընտրակեղծիքներից, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ մի մոռացեք Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ ամենախայտառակ ընտրությունները, որոնք տեղի ունեցան 1996թ.-ին, և տարբեր գնահատականներով Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հավաքել էր 80 տոկոս: 
Նենց, որ դա դեռ հարցա, թե ովա ստորը!

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Նենց, որ դա դեռ հարցա, թե ովա ստորը!


ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցների համար դա վաղուց արդեն հարց չի , թող մտածեն նրանք , ովքեր մեծամասնություն չեն կազմում :

----------


## Guetta

Ասում են, որ ցույց չեն տալու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` "Օդնակո" հաղորդմանը տրված հարցազրույցը` կապված մի շարք պատճառների հետ: Հաղորդման հաղորդավարը որոշել է, որ ցանկալի չէ հրապարակել, քանի որ Հայաստանում տեղի է ունենում լարված պայքար և չի ուզում խոչընդոտել...

----------


## Egern.net

> Կարծում եմ` արդեն փաստ է, որ Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մեր ապագա նախագահն է, և դրա մասին վկայում են ներկա իշխանությունների պանիկան ու ագրեսիվությունը:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե  այլ թեկնածուներից մեկը վստահ լիներ իր ուժերի վրա, զոռով մարդկանց ու դպրոցականներին չէր տանի կեղծ հանրահավաքների, չէր կազմակերպի անձնագրերի մասայական հավաք և ընտրակաշառքներ չէր բաժանի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Իշխանությունների խուճապը ապացուցում է, որ ընտրությունը մերն է!!!!!!!!!!


Հերթական ապացույցը. http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=57487

*Ամոթ է*

----------


## Annychka

> Հերթական ապացույցը. http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=57487
> 
> *Ամոթ է*


Դե մի բան ել դու ասա :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ոչ, քանի որ անկախության օրերից հիմքի մեջ դրվել է այդ բացասական գործոնները այն դեռ երկար ժամանակ կմնա մեր երկրում։ Եթե առաջին նախագահը իր մեջ ուժ գտներ և թույլ չտար անպատժելիության միջավայրը ապա այն չեր զարգանա չարորակ ուռուցքի նման..


կարխիքդ իհարկե չեմ կիսում, բայց ով էլ լիներ նրա փոխարեն " նման ձևով" պիտի վարվեր, եթե ոչ ավելի վատ

----------


## Dr. M

> Լևոնականներ ջան ինձ կբացատրեք, թե ուր էր գնում ատոմակայանի հոսանքը լևոնի վախտերով՞ կամ ինչի՞ քանդվեցին ու ծախվեցին բոլոր գործարանները, խի՞ էր ժողովուրը սոված՞


իսկապես 14 տարեկան ես?
կարող եմ  2 բան ասել գրառումիդ կապակցությամբ?
1. որ հիմա ավելի շատ գործարաններ են վաճառվել, քան առաջ... ինչու? որպիսի փակվի ներկայիս վարչապետի խաղամոլության պատճառով բացված բերանները
2. ժողովուրդը հիմա ավելի սոված է, քան Լևոնի ժամանակ... միայն նա, որ Սովետական մարդը, որը դեռ ապրում էր Լևոնի ժամանակով, ուներ հանգստի օրեր, ուներ միջին 
աշխատավարձ, որով կարողանում էր ապահովել իրեն ու իր ընտանիքը: (Իսկ եթե պանդուխտներ կային, հիմա կրկնակի անգամ ավելացել է նրանց քանակը: :Angry2: ) Լևոնի ժամանակ ով սեփական ինչ-որ բան ուներ? իսկ հիմա ամեն ինչ է սեփական` շենքեր, գործարաններ, ամբողջ մի թաղամաս, պետական պոլիկլինիկաները, հերթը հասել է դպրոցներին ....
Չմոռանանք վերջապես, որ Լևոնի կառավարման օրոք, մենք պատերազմի մեջ էինք, իսկ որ պետությունը կարող էր տնտեսկան վերէլք ապրել նման պայմաններում?  :Fool: 
իսկ հիմա? մոտ 10 տարի է պատերազմ չկա, տնտեսական աճ չկա, բոլորը մոնոպոլիստներ են, հարկեր չեն վճարվում... հետևաբար պետականորեն սահմանված աշխատավարձը բավարար չափով չէ, քանի որ, եթե հարկ էլ վճարվում է, նախօրոք պայմանավորված մագարիչով  :Sad:  բյուջե մտնում է դրա 1/3: Եվ փոխարեն, որ մենք ունենանք աճող, զարգացող պետության կարգավիճակ, ունենք խղճուկ մի պետականություն և տնտեսականություն` ոմանց շնորհիվ, ինչու? արժանի չենք? ՄԵՆՔ հարուստ երկիր ենք, բայց այդ հարստություից միայն քչերն են օգտվում, ու միշտ եղել ենք ու կլինենք կռվախնձոր (ես էլ արդեն 2րդ խնձորն եմ ուտում)  :Tongue: 


Նայեք, մեկ մեկ էլ լսեք ''մեր" ներկայիս վարչապետ, նախագահի թեկնածու ՍՍ-ին... ինչ կտեսնենեք?
Միայն նրա տեսքը հերիք է ու ամեն ինչ նրա մասին ասում է, էլ չե :Angry2:  :Bad: մ ասում նրա խոսքի մասին......

Հոգնել եմ այս տաղտկալի երկրի արդեն բնավորություն դարձաձ ձանձրալի քաղաքականությունից ու պետական այրերի միանմանությունից

ՄԵԶ նոր շունչ է պետք... բայց ճահճի մեջ հնարավոր չէ շնչել

----------


## Smergh

> ...Հոգնել եմ այս տաղտկալի երկրի արդեն բնավորություն դարձաձ ձանձրալի քաղաքականությունից ու պետական այրերի միանմանությունից
> 
> ՄԵԶ նոր շունչ է պետք... բայց ճահճի մեջ հնարավոր չէ շնչել


Ինչպիսի "թարմ շունչ" է փչում Լևոնից, ուղղակի նախանձել կարելի է:
 Չի կարելի այդ չափ մոլորվել ու ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել: Բա'ց արեք աչքերդ, ուշադիր նայեք Ձեր շուրջը...
Մասոնական կարգախոսը "ով մեզ հետ չէ մեր թշնամին է" իր սև գործն արեց ու դեռ անում է, պառակտեց ու այլանդակեց քաղաքական դաշտը, պառակտեց ողջ ընդիմությունն ու երկիրը, ինչը միայն մեր երկրի թշնամիների սրտովն է: 
Ես կարծում եմ նորմալ քրիստոնյա հայը միշտ մերժում է եհովականությունն իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով, ինչը զարմանալիորեն տեղի չի ունենում քաղաքականության մեջ լևոնականության նկատմամբ: Այսօր լևոնի վկաներն արեցին ամեն ինչ` ապահովելու համար  Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ինքնավերարտադրմանը, ինչը կործանարար հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ երկրի համար:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչպիսի "թարմ շունչ" է փչում Լևոնից, ուղղակի նախանձել կարելի է:
>  Չի կարելի այդ չափ մոլորվել ու ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել: Բա'ց արեք աչքերդ, ուշադիր նայեք Ձեր շուրջը...
> Մասոնական կարգախոսը "ով մեզ հետ չէ մեր թշնամին է" իր սև գործն արեց ու դեռ անում է, պառակտեց ու այլանդակեց քաղաքական դաշտը, պառակտեց ողջ ընդիմությունն ու երկիրը, ինչը միայն մեր երկրի թշնամիների սրտովն է: 
> Ես կարծում եմ նորմալ քրիստոնյա հայը միշտ մերժում է եհովականությունն իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով, ինչը զարմանալիորեն տեղի չի ունենում քաղաքականության մեջ լևոնականության նկատմամբ: Այսօր լևոնի վկաներն արեցին ամեն ինչ` ապահովելու համար  Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ինքնավերարտադրմանը, ինչը կործանարար հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ երկրի համար:


Ես երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե դա կարողանաին անել «Վազգենի վկաները», բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ ժողովուրդը համախմբվել է հենց Լևոնի շուրջ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչպիսի "թարմ շունչ" է փչում Լևոնից, ուղղակի նախանձել կարելի է:
>  Չի կարելի այդ չափ մոլորվել ու ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել: Բա'ց արեք աչքերդ, ուշադիր նայեք Ձեր շուրջը...
> Մասոնական կարգախոսը "ով մեզ հետ չէ մեր թշնամին է" իր սև գործն արեց ու դեռ անում է, պառակտեց ու այլանդակեց քաղաքական դաշտը, պառակտեց ողջ ընդիմությունն ու երկիրը, ինչը միայն մեր երկրի թշնամիների սրտովն է: 
> Ես կարծում եմ նորմալ քրիստոնյա հայը միշտ մերժում է եհովականությունն իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով, ինչը զարմանալիորեն տեղի չի ունենում քաղաքականության մեջ լևոնականության նկատմամբ: Այսօր լևոնի վկաներն արեցին ամեն ինչ` ապահովելու համար  Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ինքնավերարտադրմանը, ինչը կործանարար հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ երկրի համար:


Ուղակի ծիծաղելի է  :LOL:  Պառակտում չկա, ընդհակառակը` միանում են  :Tongue:  
Իսկ եթե կյանքը ենքան պայծառ լիներ ՀՀում ինչպես ներկայացնում են իշխանությունները, Լևոնը էսօր 0 ռեյտինգ կունենար: Բայց չգիտես ինչու, Լևոնի ռեյտինգները բոլոր քվեարկությունով ամենաբարձրն են 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Լէգնա

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը աջակցություն է գտել   Մոսկվայում 
 :Tongue: 


http://www.aif.ru/politics/article_prmid_dta142170.html

հ.գ. տեքստը փաստ չեմ անում, որ բոբո մոդեռները - չտան  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը աջակցություն է գտել   Մոսկվայում 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aif.ru/politics/article_prmid_dta142170.html
> 
> հ.գ. տեքստը փաստ չեմ անում, որ բոբո մոդեռները - չտան


Իրականում ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ի՞նչ է գտել մոսկվայում: Տխուրն այն է, որ առանց մոսկվայի միջամտության ոչ մի լուրջ հարց այս երկրում չի լուծվում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ընտրությունները կկեղծվեն, ու կընտրվի Սերժ Սարգսյանը
Եթե չկեղծվեն, ես Լևոնի հաղթանակի վրա վստահ եմ, բայց թե նաղդ կեղծվելու են:
Շատերը ասում են. "տեսանք իրա ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները", իսկ ես հարցնում եմ. "եթե 91-ին Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը դառնար, մենք լույս ունենալու էի՞նք": Դժվար թե: ԽՍՀՄ բոլոր երկրներում էլ անկախացումից հետո ճգնաժամեր են եղել, իսկ մեր մոտ մի բան էլ պատերազմ էր: Բնականաբար, չէինք կարա լավ ապրեինք: Հասկանում եմ, էն վախտ թալան էր, բայց երկրի էսօրվա վիճակը շատերին ստիպում ա կարոտել 90-ականները: Ավելի լավ ա Լևոն, քան թե Սերժ: Բոլորը ասում են մութ էր, բայց ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ էսօր ժողովրդին կողոպտում են: Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ջուրը 10 անգամ էժան էր էսօրվանից: Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ մարդիկ 100 դոլարով մի ամիս ապրում էին, այլ ասում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը թոշակներն ա բարձրացրել: Հիմա կյանքը մոտավորապես 3 անգամ թանկացել ա, քան թե Լևոնի վախտ: Ընտրելով Լևոնին, ես մեծ բաներ իրանից չեմ սպասում, բայց թե ուրիշ թեկնածու իմ համար չկա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իրականում ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ի՞նչ է գտել մոսկվայում: Տխուրն այն է, որ առանց մոսկվայի միջամտության ոչ մի լուրջ հարց այս երկրում չի լուծվում:


Ինչա, եթե Ռուսաստանը միջամտում է Սերժի համար լավ է, բայց եթե Լևոնի համար, վատ է????????
Սա ոչ թե միջամտություն է, այլ պայմանավորվածություններ:
Ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: մեկ բողոքում եք որ Լևոնին ռուսներն են միջամտում, մեկ ամերիկացիները, հետո էլ հրեաները, ինչը ուղակի հիվանդ երևակայության արդյունք է;
Գուցե վերջապես կողմնորոշվեք???

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչա, եթե Ռուսաստանը միջամտում է Սերժի համար լավ է, բայց եթե Լևոնի համար, վատ է????????
> Սա ոչ թե միջամտություն է, այլ պայմանավորվածություններ:
> Ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: մեկ բողոքում եք որ Լևոնին ռուսներն են միջամտում, մեկ ամերիկացիները, հետո էլ հրեաները, ինչը ուղակի հիվանդ երևակայության արդյունք է;
> Գուցե վերջապես կողմնորոշվեք???


Հը՞  :Cool: 
Խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ այն գրառումը, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, թե «եթե Ռուսաստանը միջամտում է Սերժի համար լավ է, բայց եթե Լևոնի համար, վատ է», եթե իհարկե դա Ձեր երևակայության արդյունքը չէ: Հա չմոռանաք նշել նաև, թե ե՞րբ եմ ես ասել, որ «Լևոնին ռուսներն են միջամտում, մեկ ամերիկացիները, հետո էլ հրեաները»: Իսկ, եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ հայաստանը այնքան հզոր պետություն է, որ գերտերությունները չեն միջամտում մեր ներքին գործերին, ապա շնորհավորում եմ. երևի դուք Ձեզ երջանիկ եք զգում այդ մտքից, Դուք շատ լավատեսական երևակայություն ունեք:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ինչպիսի "թարմ շունչ" է փչում Լևոնից, ուղղակի նախանձել կարելի է:
>  Չի կարելի այդ չափ մոլորվել ու ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել::


Ես ամենևին ԼՏՊ չեմ քարոզում, բոլորն ազատ են իրենց ընտրության մեջ: Ծախու ձայն միշտ էլ կգտնվի, պետք է միայն լավ գին առաջարկել, այդ սկզբունքով էլ առաջ են գնում ոմանք.....  :Sad: 
եթե ուշադիր ես կարդացել, միայն համեմատել եմ, ու ինքս ընտրել "չարիքի" փոքրագույնը....... 
Չեմ թաքցնում իմ համակրանքը ԼՏՊ-ի հանդեպ և հակակրանքս ՍՍ-ի հանդեպ..... արդեն ասել եմ ինչու..... իսկ մնացածն արդեն կարևոր խաղաքարտեր չեն ինձ համար

Հ.Գ. Կարելի է պարզապես տեսնել այսօր ինչ ունենք և ինչ կարող էինք ունենալ, եթե..... համաշխարհային խայտառակության չենթարկեին մեր երկիրը, որը ոտքի կանգնելու փոխարեն, որպես անկախ պետություն, գնաց դեպի անդունդը.... ում շնորհիվ?  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Ընտրությունները կկեղծվեն, ու կընտրվի Սերժ Սարգսյանը
> Եթե չկեղծվեն, ես Լևոնի հաղթանակի վրա վստահ եմ, բայց թե նաղդ կեղծվելու են:
> Շատերը ասում են. "տեսանք իրա ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները", իսկ ես հարցնում եմ. "եթե 91-ին Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը դառնար, մենք լույս ունենալու էի՞նք": Դժվար թե: ԽՍՀՄ բոլոր երկրներում էլ անկախացումից հետո ճգնաժամեր են եղել, իսկ մեր մոտ մի բան էլ պատերազմ էր: Բնականաբար, չէինք կարա լավ ապրեինք: Հասկանում եմ, էն վախտ թալան էր, բայց երկրի էսօրվա վիճակը շատերին ստիպում ա կարոտել 90-ականները: Ավելի լավ ա Լևոն, քան թե Սերժ: Բոլորը ասում են մութ էր, բայց ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ էսօր ժողովրդին կողոպտում են: Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ ջուրը 10 անգամ էժան էր էսօրվանից: Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ մարդիկ 100 դոլարով մի ամիս ապրում էին, այլ ասում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը թոշակներն ա բարձրացրել: Հիմա կյանքը մոտավորապես 3 անգամ թանկացել ա, քան թե Լևոնի վախտ: Ընտրելով Լևոնին, ես մեծ բաներ իրանից չեմ սպասում, բայց թե ուրիշ թեկնածու իմ համար չկա:


շատ լավ ես ասում, թոշակ, աշխատավարձ, դա էլ էր իր շահերից բխում, բայց ինչքան է բարձրացրել? 5000 դրամով?  :LOL:  նունիսկ ձմեռվա հոսանքիդ փողը չես կարող դրանով վճարել, այնինչ Եվրոպայում, մարդիկ հասնելով օր ծերության, հանգիստ շունչ են քաշում, որովհետև գիտեն, որ պետությունը հոգ կտանի իր մասին....  
Էլի եմ ասում ու կասեմ.... Պետք է ազատվել "ջեբկիրներից" որոնք թալանում են ՄԵՐ պետության գրպանները....
"Թափանցիկ" ընտրություններից վաղուց ձեռք են քաշել մեր երկրում.... բայց դե միշտ էլ պետք է ԲԱՐԻՆ հաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

ԼՏՊ-ի կառավարման տարիների սկզբներին տիրում էր սով, աղբանոցները լցված էին մարդկանցով, դուրս հաճախ կարելի եր հանդիպել կանանց փոքր երեխաներով, որոնց վիճակից դժվար էր հասկանալ կենդանի են նրանք թե ոչ,  /ցուրտ ձմռան օրերին արդեն միանշանակ կարելի եր նկատել որ կենդանի չեն/  ուղղակի ոչ մեկի պետք չեին դրա համար ել նույն տեղում լքված մնացել են.. 
ինտելեկտ  և խիղճ ունեցող մարդկանց աշխատանքը հիմնականում չեր վարձատրվում  կամ գուցե վաստակում էին չնչին  գումար, երեխաներին դպրոցում հասնում էր մի բաժակ կաթ/որից շատերը զզվումեին/ և մի հատ պեչենի..  ապագայում ընտանիքներին հասնում եր օգնություն լոբի և այլ տեսակի սննդամթերք, ոչ այս ամենը ԼՏՊ-ն չեր բաժանում դա  միջազգային տարբեր կազմակերպություների կողմից էր ֆինանսավորում և հայտնի չի, թե եթե դա ել չլիներ քանի %-ը սաղ կմնար: Ձմռան օրերին մարդիկ չեին սառցակալում կտրվող ծառերի շնորհիվ կամ բոլոր հնարավոր հագուստները իրար վրաից հագնելով:
Ապագայում այդ հարցում նույնպես օգնություն եղավ նաֆթի տեսքով, չե ԼՏՊ-ն իր գրպանի գումարը չեր որոշել զոհաբերել, կրկին միջազգային կազմակերպություններնեին մտահոգվել հայ ազգի ոչնչացման մասին: Դուրսը շները այնքան նիհար էին որ կարելի էր  հեշտությամբ անատոմիան ուսումնասիրել, սովից խելագարված եին ..օրինակ մի մայր շուն իմ աչքիս առջև կերավ իր քոթոթներին.. 
հիվանդանոցներում ամեն ինչ անում եին մոմի լույսի տակ կամ եթե մեկ մեկ "լույսը տալիս էին" ապա վիրահատությունեին կատարում եթե ընթացքում "լույսը գնար" ապա..վիրահատվող մարդու բախտը չբերեց /կամ բերեց այնքանով որ չի տեսնի թե ինչ վիճակի է հասնելու Հայաստանը/ 
մի խոսքով աղետ էր, 
բայց մարդիկ չեին դժգոհում /և դրա ժամանակը չունեին էլ/  քանի որ պատերազմ  էր.. մեր ազգը ուժեղ ազգ ա ու մի քանի տարի մթի մեջ և պատերազմի սոված ապրելը դա "պռոբլեմ" չի ..ով կարողեր գնաց երկրից դրանով փրկելով իր ընտանիքը ..և այս ամենը սարսափելի չեր լինի եթե ..

Եթե մեր նորաստեղծ կույս պետությունը չփաչցվեր ..... կողմից: Համակարգը շատ պարզ եր ինքան ավազակ ես ինքան մարդասպան ես այդքան ավելի հարգված էս և հարստնալու շանս ունես ,  ովքեր օրը անցկացնումեին պպզելով, թքելով և գոնե մի երկու հոգու սպանել են կամ գոնե նստած հելած եին շատ մեծ շանսեր ունեին կառավարական օղակում բարձր պատշոններ զբաղեցնելու...
 այպես ծնվեցին առաջին օլիգարխիկները ~ և օրինակ ծառայեցին տարբեր միջին մակարդակի խուլիգանների համար: Այդ գողերը և նրանց ծանոթ/բարեկամները նույն սովի տարիներին ապրումեին անհամեմատ ավելի լավ և իրենց ոչինչից չեին զրկում, չկարծեք թե դա նախանձելի է հակառակը այդպիսի  մարդկանց կարելի է միայն խխճալ:
Դատարան մենակ որպես անուն կար, տիրում եր անպատժելիության միջավայր և ավելի վատ կրիմինալ խթանող կառավարություն:

Անցան տարիներ պատերազմը հաղթեցինք, չե ԼՏՊ-ն չեր կռվում և ինքը չեր հաղթել, հաղթել ենք  մեր բազմաթիվ հերոսների շնորհիվ , որոնց մի մասը սպանվեց պատերազմից հետո, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ գիտեին եթե այդ հերոսներ կենդանի մնան իրենց հաստ փորերը վատ օրեր կապրեն:
Այդպիսով օլիգարխիկները սկսեցին կամաց կամաց  դառնալ օլիգարխներ իրենց ետևից ձգելով նորանոր աշակերտների, եղան “ընտրություններ” որից հետո ժողովուրդը հասկացավ որ այլևս այդպես չի կարող ժարունակվել և կրկին համախմբեց որպեսզի այս անգամ գոռա “Լևոն Հեռացիր”… սկսենք ազատության գոչերով ոգևորվեցինք ազատության շնչով և ավարտվեցինք բարոյազրկված կրիմինալ կոռումպացված երկրով…ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չեր քանի որ պատերազմային վիճակում չցանկացավ լրացուցիչ խնդիրներ ստեղծել ..

Հետո անցավ 12 տարի ,.. նոր սերունդ մեծացավ որը հաճախ չի կարող իմանալ ինչ հանցագործ սկիզբ է դրվել… օլիգարխիկները դառան օլիգարխներ, հսկայական փողեր ներդվերցին..գտնվեցին բազմաթիվ վարձու գոռացող մարդիկ որոնցից ոմանց եթե լավ կերակրես սատանայի անունել կգոռան.. թերթերը կտրուկ դառան Լևոնական.. անտեղյակները կուտը կերան... բայց ես դրանում չեմ մեղադրում մեր ազգին այս վիճակը արդեն հետևանքն է նեխած համակարգի:

Չի բացառվում ընտրություների ցանկացած  ընթացք ես կողմ եմ խաղաղ լուծմանը, սակայն կարող եմ ես արդյող նայել իմ երեխայի աչքերին երբ նա հարցնի ինչու է անդնմեջ մեր երկիրը ընկնում մի ավազակային խմբից մյուսի ձեռը…

 ով է նա

----------


## Սամվել

Grieg Ջան հիմաելա էլի նույն վիճակը, հարցը էնա որ փոփոխություններ են պետք, այսինքն գոնե պետք է փորձել մի բան անել  :Think:

----------


## Grieg

> Grieg Ջան հիմաելա էլի նույն վիճակը, հարցը էնա որ փոփոխություններ են պետք, այսինքն գոնե պետք է փորձել մի բան անել


հա իմա ավելի խորացված տարբերակն ա,  ես ել եմ շատ ուզում փոփոխություներ , որ ցանկացած քաղաքացի զգա իրեն ապահով .. սակայն գտնում եմ ԼՏՊ-ն դա չի կարող անել քանի որ իր կառավարման ժամանկներում ա բուրգի սկիզբը դրվել:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ մարդիկ 100 դոլարով մի ամիս ապրում էին, այլ ասում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը թոշակներն ա բարձրացրել: Հիմա կյանքը մոտավորապես 3 անգամ թանկացել ա, քան թե Լևոնի վախտ: Ընտրելով Լևոնին, ես մեծ բաներ իրանից չեմ սպասում, բայց թե ուրիշ թեկնածու իմ համար չկա:


Հայկո ջան ,են ժամանակ մարդիկ մենակ հաց , շաքարավազ ,կարտոֆիլ էին գնում , 2 ամիսը մեկ երշիկ , 4 ամիսը մեկ տոլամ էին եփում ,  տարին 1 անգամ խորաված անում :
Ոչ թե կյանքն  ա  թանկացել ,այլ պահանջներն են շատացել , են ժամանակ հեռախոս նորմալ չէր աշխատում նույնիսկ ,այսինքն ,օրինակ `մենք չէինք էլ մուծում ,բայց հիմա ամիս է լինում 30 000 մուծում ենք : 
ահա թե ինչու էին այն ժամանակ 100 դոլորով յոլա գնում :

----------


## Mench

ՍՍն ա անցնելու, խոսքս հիշեք, ինչ փոփոխություն էլ լինի ընտրություններից հետո կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

ի~~~~նչ ահավոր ժամանակներ են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ԼՏՊ-ի կառավարման տարիների սկզբներին տիրում էր սով, աղբանոցները լցված էին մարդկանցով, դուրս հաճախ կարելի եր հանդիպել կանանց փոքր երեխաներով, որոնց վիճակից դժվար էր հասկանալ կենդանի են նրանք թե ոչ,   ով է նա


Հարգելիս, դուք երևեի տարիքով փոքր եք եղել և լավ չեք հիշում և գիտակցում իրականությունը:
Մարդկանց վատ կյանքի պատճառն այն չէր, որ Լևոնը եկել էր և բոլորին հատուկ այդ օրը գցել: Եթե հիշում եք մենք պատերազմում էին Ադրբեջանի հետ և բոլոր ռեսուրսները գնում էին պատերազմող զինվորներին կերակուր և զինամթերք հասցնելուն, եթե չեք մոռացել հայկական բանակը հաղթանակ տարավ այդ պատերազմում: 
Բացի դրանից, վրացիների և աբխազների պատերազմի պատճառով փակվել էր Ռուսաստան- Հայաստան երկաթգիծը և ահա սա էր սովի պատճառը: 
Եթե մի քիչ տեղյակ լինեիք այն օրերի իրավիճակից, ապա կհասկանայիք, որ գործազրկության =գործարանների փակվելը ոչ թե Լևոնի քմահաչույքն էր, այլ այն, որ Ռուսաստանում ևս փակվում էին գործարանները, իսկ մեր տնտեսությունը ամբողջովին կախված էր պարտնյորներից, քանի որ նրանցից էինք հումք ձեռք բերում և իրացնում պատրաստի արտադրանքը:

Լևոնի ժամանակ վատ էր, բայց բոլորն էին վատ ապրում, իսկ հիմա մի քանի հոգի լավ են ապրում, ջպեր են քշում, կյանք են անում, իսկ մեծ մասը էլի նստած ա նույն վիճակում!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե մեր նորաստեղծ կույս պետությունը չփաչցվեր ..... կողմից: Համակարգը շատ պարզ եր ինքան ավազակ ես ինքան մարդասպան ես այդքան ավելի հարգված էս և հարստնալու շանս ունես ,  ովքեր օրը անցկացնումեին պպզելով, թքելով և գոնե մի երկու հոգու սպանել են կամ գոնե նստած հելած եին շատ մեծ շանսեր ունեին կառավարական օղակում բարձր պատշոններ զբաղեցնելու...


 :Think: 
Ի՞նչ է նպատակը այսքան աղավաղված տեսնելու ու ներկայացնոլու փաստերը:
Եթե իրականում հիշում ես ամեն ինչ, ապա խնդրում եմ ցույց տաս այն մարդկանց, ովքեր քո նշած ստանդարտով էին, ու կառավարության անդամ էին կամ կառավարական բարձրագույն պաշտոնյա: Հակառակ դեպքում դու էլ էս հասկանում, որ գրածտ զուտ փաստերի խեղաթյուրում է, որը լավ բան չի:
Եթե ասենք ասենք Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, կամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նախքան կառավարության մեջ աշխատելը մարդասպան ու ավազակ էին, ապա Հայաստանում վստահ կարելի է ասել, որ բնակվում էին միայն մարդասպաններ ու ավազակներ:

----------


## Grieg

> Հարգելիս, դուք երևեի տարիքով փոքր եք եղել և լավ չեք հիշում և գիտակցում իրականությունը:
> Մարդկանց վատ կյանքի պատճառն այն չէր, որ Լևոնը եկել էր և բոլորին հատուկ այդ օրը գցել: Եթե հիշում եք մենք պատերազմում էին Ադրբեջանի հետ և բոլոր ռեսուրսները գնում էին պատերազմող զինվորներին կերակուր և զինամթերք հասցնելուն, եթե չեք մոռացել հայկական բանակը հաղթանակ տարավ այդ պատերազմում: 
> Բացի դրանից, վրացիների և աբխազների պատերազմի պատճառով փակվել էր Ռուսաստան- Հայաստան երկաթգիծը և ահա սա էր սովի պատճառը: 
> Եթե մի քիչ տեղյակ լինեիք այն օրերի իրավիճակից, ապա կհասկանայիք, որ գործազրկության =գործարանների փակվելը ոչ թե Լևոնի քմահաչույքն էր, այլ այն, որ Ռուսաստանում ևս փակվում էին գործարանները, իսկ մեր տնտեսությունը ամբողջովին կախված էր պարտնյորներից, քանի որ նրանցից էինք հումք ձեռք բերում և իրացնում պատրաստի արտադրանքը:
> 
> Լևոնի ժամանակ վատ էր, բայց բոլորն էին վատ ապրում, իսկ հիմա մի քանի հոգի լավ են ապրում, ջպեր են քշում, կյանք են անում, իսկ մեծ մասը էլի նստած ա նույն վիճակում!!!!!!!!!!!


եթե ուշադիր կարդալ իմ գրածը կարելի է նկատել, որ  սով չե որ ես ներկայացնում որպես լուրջ թերություն այլ գողական կառուցվացքները, դատարականի բացակայությունմ, կոռումպացված պաշտոնյաները դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար ուղղակի պետք էր որոշ մարդկանց հայրենասիրություն.

----------


## Ancord

> Ի՞նչ է նպատակը այսքան աղավաղված տեսնելու ու ներկայացնոլու փաստերը:
> Եթե իրականում հիշում ես ամեն ինչ, ապա խնդրում եմ ցույց տաս այն մարդկանց, ովքեր քո նշած ստանդարտով էին, ու կառավարության անդամ էին կամ կառավարական բարձրագույն պաշտոնյա: Հակառակ դեպքում դու էլ էս հասկանում, որ գրածտ զուտ փաստերի խեղաթյուրում է, որը լավ բան չի:
> Եթե ասենք ասենք Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, կամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նախքան կառավարության մեջ աշխատելը մարդասպան ու ավազակ էին, ապա Հայաստանում վստահ կարելի է ասել, որ բնակվում էին միայն մարդասպաններ ու ավազակներ:


Ցանկանում եմ միայն հիշեցնել, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը զբաղեցնում էր վարչապետի պաշտոնը, դա ամենաբարձր պաշտոնն էր այն ժամանակ, բայց հրաժարական տվեց ու դուրս եկավ:

----------


## Smergh

QUOTE=Victory_;604073]Հարգելիս, դուք երևեի տարիքով փոքր եք եղել և լավ չեք հիշում և գիտակցում իրականությունը:
Մարդկանց վատ կյանքի պատճառն այն չէր, որ Լևոնը եկել էր և բոլորին հատուկ այդ օրը գցել: Եթե հիշում եք մենք պատերազմում էին Ադրբեջանի հետ և բոլոր ռեսուրսները գնում էին պատերազմող զինվորներին կերակուր և զինամթերք հասցնելուն, եթե չեք մոռացել հայկական բանակը հաղթանակ տարավ այդ պատերազմում: 
Բացի դրանից, վրացիների և աբխազների պատերազմի պատճառով փակվել էր Ռուսաստան- Հայաստան երկաթգիծը և ահա սա էր սովի պատճառը: 
Եթե մի քիչ տեղյակ լինեիք այն օրերի իրավիճակից, ապա կհասկանայիք, որ գործազրկության =գործարանների փակվելը ոչ թե Լևոնի քմահաչույքն էր, այլ այն, որ Ռուսաստանում ևս փակվում էին գործարանները, իսկ մեր տնտեսությունը ամբողջովին կախված էր պարտնյորներից, քանի որ նրանցից էինք հումք ձեռք բերում և իրացնում պատրաստի արտադրանքը:


Լևոնի ժամանակ վատ էր, բայց բոլորն էին վատ ապրում, իսկ հիմա մի քանի հոգի լավ են ապրում, ջպեր են քշում, կյանք են անում, իսկ մեծ մասը էլի նստած ա նույն վիճակում!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Ինչո՞ւ եք երիտասարդին մոլորության մեջ գցում: Դուք ե՞ք ավելի լավ տիրապետում այն ժամանակի մեր տնտեսական իրավիճակին, թե՞ այն օրերի Վարչապետ Խոսրով Հարությունյանը, որին պաշտոնից հեռացրին ճշմարտությունն ասելու համար, այն է`..."Մեր տնտեսական դժվարությունների 15տոկոսն է, որ պայմանավորված է բլոկադայով` մնացած 85 տոկոսը մեր մեղքով է":
Երբ ՀՀՇ-ի իշխանության օրոք հանրապետությունում համատարած անարխիայի պայմաններում Երևանում քաղաքապետ Գեղամյանի տիտանական ջանքերի շնորհիվ կարգ ու կանոնը դժվարությամբ պահպանվում էր` նրան էլ հեռացրին, պատճառաբանելով թե ապօրենի ավտոտնակներ է հատկացրել մարդկանց: Իրական պատճառն այն էր, որ Գեղամյանը դեմ էր ապօրինի սեփականաշնորհումներին ու հողահատկացումներին, ինրպես օրինակ Վանո Սիրադեղյանին Ավանի կիրճում դղյակի համար տեղ հատկացնելուն, որն էլ արվեց Գեղամյանին հեռացնելուց հետո:
Որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել ՀՀՇ-ից հետո, այլ ընդամենը ավելի բացահայտ են  դարձել նրանց սկսած թալանի եղանակներն ու ապօրինությունները, որ այսօրվա բուրգը, որի քանդելու մասին են խոսում` հենց իրենց կառուցածն է դա ոչ ոք չի կարող ժխտել:

----------


## Grieg

> Ի՞նչ է նպատակը այսքան աղավաղված տեսնելու ու ներկայացնոլու փաստերը:
> Եթե իրականում հիշում ես ամեն ինչ, ապա խնդրում եմ ցույց տաս այն մարդկանց, ովքեր քո նշած ստանդարտով էին, ու կառավարության անդամ էին կամ կառավարական բարձրագույն պաշտոնյա: Հակառակ դեպքում դու էլ էս հասկանում, որ գրածտ զուտ փաստերի խեղաթյուրում է, որը լավ բան չի:
> Եթե ասենք ասենք Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, կամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նախքան կառավարության մեջ աշխատելը մարդասպան ու ավազակ էին, ապա Հայաստանում վստահ կարելի է ասել, որ բնակվում էին միայն մարդասպաններ ու ավազակներ:


ամեն դեպքում նպատակը չեր գրելու Լևոնի երկպարգուների համար, ուղղակի ակումբում կան տարիքով փոքր մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հասցրել տեսնել/հիշել/ այդ ամենը և հիմա վտանգ կա որ տարբեր աղբյուրներից կներարկվի սուտ տեղեկություներ:

Բացառություններ իհարկե կարող են լինել ցանկցած համակարգում բայց ոչ երկրի նախագահի դեպքում որի կամքից էր թե կախված ինպես կզարգանա երկիրը:

Իմ նպատակը չե կոնկրետ կրիմինալ մարդկանց ցույց տալու 
/չնայած նախորդ գրառման վերջին հղումով դա ել կգտնես/,  ուղղակի ուզում եմ անտեղյակները տեղեկականան որտեղից է բուսնել կլանային համակարգը և ոնց են այն ջրել անկախության առաջին օրից:

----------


## Tig

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում մեր բոլորիս նպատակն է ազատվել այսօրվա օլիգարխներից, որոնք չեն վճարում հարկերը և հարստանում են ժողովրդի հաշվին: Ինչպես նաև ազատվել մոնոպոլիստներից, որոնք խեղդում են Հայաստանում մանր բիզնեսի զարգացումը և կամայականորեն իրականացնում անբնական գնաճ և սղաճ: Ու ես տեսնում եմ, որ այսօր այդ օլիգարխները և մոնապոլիստները կամաց կամաց լքում են Սերժականների շարքերը և համալրում Լևոնականների շարքը, հիմա մի հարց ի±նչ տարբերություն նրանք Սերժի կողքին լինեն, թե Լևոնի, միևնույն է նրանք շարունակելու են անել այն ինչ անում են այսօր: Եվ ես ևս մեկ անգամ ուզում եմ հայտնել իմ դիրքորոշումը ես չեմ սատարելու այդ երկուսից և ոչ մեկին, ու իմ ձայնը վստահելու եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես չեմ սպասում, որ նա սարեր է շուռ տալու ու մենք միանգամից լավ ենք ապրելու, բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ նրա ընտրած ուղղին ճիշտ է, ու եթե նրան չխանգարեն հաստատ մի քանի տարի հետո ժողովուրդը իր վրա կզգա դա, ոչ թե նկարովի 13-14% տնտեսական աճ արձանագրվի ու դա ոչ մի ձևով չանդրադառնա ժողովրդի վրա:
Եվ իհարկե մենք նույնպես ամեն մեկս մեր տեղում պիտի աշխատենք դրան հասնելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ամեն դեպքում նպատակը չեր գրելու Լևոնի երկպարգուների համար, ուղղակի ակումբում կան տարիքով փոքր մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հասցրել տեսնել/հիշել/ այդ ամենը և հիմա վտանգ կա որ տարբեր աղբյուրներից կներարկվի սուտ տեղեկություներ:
> 
> Բացառություններ իհարկե կարող են լինել ցանկցած համակարգում բայց ոչ երկրի նախագահի դեպքում որի կամքից էր թե կախված ինպես կզարգանա երկիրը:
> 
> Իմ նպատակը չե կոնկրետ կրիմինալ մարդկանց ցույց տալու 
> /չնայած նախորդ գրառման վերջին հղումով դա ել կգտնես/,  ուղղակի ուզում եմ անտեղյակները տեղեկականան որտեղից է բուսնել կլանային համակարգը և ոնց են այն ջրել անկախության առաջին օրից:


Լևոնի երկրպագուները եթե նկատել ես, տեղեկություններ հիմնականում չեն ներարկում այլ արտահայտում են իրենց կարծիքը։ Իսկ այն տեղեկությունը, որ դու փորձում ես ներարկել, հետևյալն է՝ փաստ, որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը ինտերպոլով հետախուզության մեջ է, և ասյտեղից քո հետևությունը, կլանային համակարգը բուսնել է Վանո Սիրադեղյանից։ Համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ հասկանում, եթե սխալ եմ, ուղղիր խնդրեմ։ Բացարձակապես կապ չեմ տեսնում այս փաստի ու կլանային համակարգի ստեղծման միջև։ Եվ ընդհանրապես կլանային համակարգում գործում է ժառանգականության սկզբունքը, հազիվ թե կլանի ժառանգորդը նախորդին ինտերպոլով հետախության մեջ գցի, հակառակ դեպքում նախորդը կարող է հայտնվել և բացահայտել կլանը իր բոլոր կեղտերով։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Վանո Սիրադեղյանին, ապա նա հետախուզվում է սպանությունների մեղադրանքով։ Խորհուրդ կտամ այցելել այստեղ՝ http://www.zhamanak.com/news/4524/ և մտածել, թե էլ ում կարելի է հետախուզել այդ սպանությունների համար։

----------


## dvgray

> իմ ձայնը վստահելու եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես չեմ սպասում, որ նա սարեր է շուռ տալու ու մենք միանգամից լավ ենք ապրելու, բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ նրա ընտրած ուղղին ճիշտ է, ու եթե նրան չխանգարեն հաստատ մի քանի տարի հետո ժողովուրդը իր վրա կզգա դա, ոչ թե նկարովի 13-14% տնտեսական աճ արձանագրվի ու դա ոչ մի ձևով չանդրադառնա ժողովրդի վրա:
> Եվ իհարկե մենք նույնպես ամեն մեկս մեր տեղում պիտի աշխատենք դրան հասնելու համար:


Շատ լավ  :Smile: :
Միայն թե մի հավատա ոչ մեկի հեքիաթներին:
Եթե վստահ ես, որ Վազգենը օլիգարխներին վերացնելու/տկլորացնելու/ամայացնելու է. ու սեփականությունը բաժանելու է ժողովրդին, ապա ասելիք չունեմ  :Smile: : 
Միայն թե մի հետաքրիր հարց տուր ինքտ քեզ: Էտ ոնց եղավ, որ 96-ի ընտրությանը Վազգենին ֆինանսավողների մեջ էև նաև Նեմեց Ռուբոն /Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը/  :Wink: :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շատ լավ :
> Միայն թե մի հավատա ոչ մեկի հեքիաթներին:
> Եթե վստահ ես, որ Վազգենը օլիգարխներին վերացնելու/տկլորացնելու/ամայացնելու է. ու սեփականությունը բաժանելու է ժողովրդին, ապա ասելիք չունեմ : 
> Միայն թե մի հետաքրիր հարց տուր ինքտ քեզ: Էտ ոնց եղավ, որ 96-ի ընտրությանը Վազգենին ֆինանսավողների մեջ էև նաև Նեմեց Ռուբոն /Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը/ :


dvgray ջան կարաս 3 տարբերություն ասես Նեմեց Ռուբոի ու Գռզոյի միջև??, ես ինչքան մտածում եմ 1 տարբերություն եմ գտնում, տարբեր ճամբարներում են ուղղակի էս պահին, շատտտ հետաքրքիրա Լևոնին բացի Գռզոից էլ ովքեր են ֆինանսավորում, միգուցե երկնքից հատուկ էդ նպատակով իջած հրեշտակներ են? :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Շատ լավ :
> Միայն թե մի հավատա ոչ մեկի հեքիաթներին:
> Եթե վստահ ես, որ Վազգենը օլիգարխներին վերացնելու/տկլորացնելու/ամայացնելու է. ու սեփականությունը բաժանելու է ժողովրդին, ապա ասելիք չունեմ : 
> Միայն թե մի հետաքրիր հարց տուր ինքտ քեզ: Էտ ոնց եղավ, որ 96-ի ընտրությանը Վազգենին ֆինանսավողների մեջ էև նաև Նեմեց Ռուբոն /Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը/ :


dvgray ջան այդ ի՞նչ սին հույսեր ես կապում, "տկլորացնել, վերացնել, ամայացնել" սրանք բոլշևիկյան քաղաքական կատեգորիաներ են ու մենք դա անցյալ դարում ենք ապրել: Ով այդ ձևով փորձի երկիր դզել` քաղաքացիական պատերասմ կսկսի: Դա մեզ համար կործանարար կլինի: Պիտի ոչ թե կուլակաթափ անել մարդկանց, տվյալ դեպքում օլիգարխներին, այլ կամաց կամաց վերադարձնել հարկային դաշտ, ստեղծել մրցակցային պայմաններ ու ով որ չդիմացավ մրցակցությանը ինքն իրեն կտկլորանա: Ես Հայաստանի համար այլ ճանապարհ չեմ տեսնում, իսկ ով որ խոստանում է կուլակաթափությունով երկիրը երկիր դարձնել առնվազն բլեֆ է անում...Սա պարզապես ամեն ինչից դժգոհ մասսայի հոգեբանության վրա խաղալ է նշանակում:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Չէ մի գուցե նրա համար, որ համարում է նույն կարգի թվարկածներիդ, կոռուպցիա կար նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ում, բայց այն դրվեց պետական մակարդակի վրա ԼՏՊ-ի որոք ու ծաղկեց ներկայիս իշխանության օրոք, Վազգենը ոնց հիմա մտածի որ ԼՏՊ-ի վրա հրեշտակի թևեր են բուսնել ու գալու է իրա իսկ ստեղծած համակարգը կազմաքանդելու


ԽՍՀՄ-ի օրոք էլ էր կոռուպցիան պետական մակարդակի , սակայն այնպես վառ արտահայտված չէր , ինչպես այսօր է :
ԼՏՊ-ն հայտարարել է , որ պատրաստ է իր թեկնածությունը հանել , եթե այդ քայլին հետևի նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը . կարծում եմ այս հանգամանքը համոզիչ պատասխան է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադառնալու նպատակների ազգանվեր լինելու-չլինելու հարցին :

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան կարաս 3 տարբերություն ասես Նեմեց Ռուբոի ու Գռզոյի միջև??, ես ինչքան մտածում եմ 1 տարբերություն եմ գտնում, տարբեր ճամբարներում են ուղղակի էս պահին, շատտտ հետաքրքիրա Լևոնին բացի Գռզոից էլ ովքեր են ֆինանսավորում, միգուցե երկնքից հատուկ էդ նպատակով իջած հրեշտակներ են?


*Ervand ու Smergh ջան*:
իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ ոչ մեկն էլ առայժմ էտ փողատերերին դեմ գնալ չի կարող, քանի որ էտ փողատերերը ամբողջ երկիրը կապել էն իրենց փողերին:
Այստեղ ոչ Լևոնը կորող է նրանց հետ հակադրվել, ոչ էլ Վազգենը:
Մի իմ հին գրառման մեջ գրել էի, որ այժմ կարևորը էտ փողատերերին մի քիչ "բթացնելն" է ու նրանց զգոնությունը թուլացնելով վերջապես էտ միջին խավ կոչվածը գոյացնելը:
Իսկ իշխանությունները գնում են իրենց համար լրիվ բնական ճանապարհով, ու շուտով բոլորին են վերացնելու /նայիր պարզեցված հարկի վերացումը/, քանի որ իրենց վարած արտաքին քաղաքականության պատճառով երկրում ռեսուրսների բացահայտ սեվ է սկսվել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> dvgray ջան կարաս 3 տարբերություն ասես Նեմեց Ռուբոի ու Գռզոյի միջև??, ես ինչքան մտածում եմ 1 տարբերություն եմ գտնում, տարբեր ճամբարներում են ուղղակի էս պահին, շատտտ հետաքրքիրա Լևոնին բացի Գռզոից էլ ովքեր են ֆինանսավորում, միգուցե երկնքից հատուկ էդ նպատակով իջած հրեշտակներ են?


Եթե դու տարբերություն չես տեսնում, ապա ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ենթադրել, որ դու այս մարդկանց միայն մականունները գիտես։ Իսկ տարբերությունները հսկայական են, մակարդակների տարբերություն, մեկը քրեական անցյալ ունի, մյուսը՝ ոչ, մեկը իր ջիպը շրջանցելու համար մարդ է ծեծում, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Մեկը պետական մտածելակերպից գաղափար չունի, մյուսը ունի, դեռ ավելին, քաղաքական հայացքներով կարող է մրցակցել իրենց քաղաքական գործիչ երևակայածների հետ, նրանք կատարյալ տարբեր մարդիկ են և իրենց ապրելաորճով և դրսևորումներով։ Քրեական «ավտարիտետ»–ը ու բիզնեսմենը տարբեր բաներ են։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> *Ervand ու Smergh ջան*:
> իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ ոչ մեկն էլ առայժմ էտ փողատերերին դեմ գնալ չի կարող, քանի որ էտ փողատերերը ամբողջ երկիրը կապել էն իրենց փողերին:
> Այստեղ ոչ Լևոնը կորող է նրանց հետ հակադրվել, ոչ էլ Վազգենը:
> Մի իմ հին գրառման մեջ գրել էի, որ այժմ կարևորը էտ փողատերերին մի քիչ "բթացնելն" է ու նրանց զգոնությունը թուլացնելով վերջապես էտ միջին խավ կոչվածը գոյացնելը:
> Իսկ իշխանությունները գնում են իրենց համար լրիվ բնական ճանապարհով, ու շուտով բոլորին են վերացնելու /նայիր պարզեցված հարկի վերացումը/, քանի որ իրենց վարած արտաքին քաղաքականության պատճառով երկրում ռեսուրսների բացահայտ սեվ է սկսվել:


Թույլ տուր որոշ մտքերիդ հետ չհամաձայնվել։ Ցավոք մեր երկրում իշխում է այն կարծիքը, որ փողատերը պարտադիր պետք է, շատ ներողություն, զորբա ու տականք լինի։ Փողատերը կարող է և շատ նորմալ, բարոյական հատկանիշներով մեկը լինել։ Պարզապես այն իրավիճակում որ մեր երկիրն է գտնվում, մեծամասամբ փողատեր են դառնում ոչ արդար ճանապարհով գնացող թալանչի քրեականները։ Իսկ զարգացած երկրներում ընդհակառակը, փողատերերը հիմնականում ուղեղի մեծ հնարավորությունների տեր ճարպիկ մարդիկ են, և հիմնականում զարգացած մարդիկ են։

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> dvgray ջան այդ ի՞նչ սին հույսեր ես կապում, "տկլորացնել, վերացնել, ամայացնել" սրանք բոլշևիկյան քաղաքական կատեգորիաներ են ու մենք դա անցյալ դարում ենք ապրել: Ով այդ ձևով փորձի երկիր դզել` քաղաքացիական պատերասմ կսկսի: Դա մեզ համար կործանարար կլինի: Պիտի ոչ թե կուլակաթափ անել մարդկանց, տվյալ դեպքում օլիգարխներին, այլ կամաց կամաց վերադարձնել հարկային դաշտ, ստեղծել մրցակցային պայմաններ ու ով որ չդիմացավ մրցակցությանը ինքն իրեն կտկլորանա: Ես Հայաստանի համար այլ ճանապարհ չեմ տեսնում, իսկ ով որ խոստանում է կուլակաթափությունով երկիրը երկիր դարձնել առնվազն բլեֆ է անում...Սա պարզապես ամեն ինչից դժգոհ մասսայի հոգեբանության վրա խաղալ է նշանակում:


Տեր–Պետրոսյանը քո ասածին հակաճառող ոչ մի բան չի ասել և չի ասում։ Համոզվելու համար կարող եք քաշել օրինակ սա՝ http://elections.a1plus.am/file/video/14993908.wmv և նայել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ մի գուցե նրա համար, որ համարում է նույն կարգի թվարկածներիդ, կոռուպցիա կար նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ում, բայց այն դրվեց պետական մակարդակի վրա ԼՏՊ-ի որոք ու ծաղկեց ներկայիս իշխանության օրոք, Վազգենը ոնց հիմա մտածի որ ԼՏՊ-ի վրա հրեշտակի թևեր են բուսնել ու գալու է իրա իսկ ստեղծած համակարգը կազմաքանդելու


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայվել, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավազակապետություն չի ստեղծել։ Ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական չի տալիս։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Նույն հաջողությամբ Հովո ջան, եսել ասում եմ եթե Արտգեոն 5 ամսի ակումբ չմտնի ես 8 ամիս չեմ մտնի, իրականում շատ լավ գիտեմ որ վերը նշված անձնավորությունը անհնարա ուղղակի որ 6 ամիս ակումբ չմտնի դրա համար ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս խաղալ


Լիովին համաձայն եմ , սակայն այդ հայտարարությամբ ԼՏՊ-ն հասկացնել է տալիս , որ նա չի գալիս նախագահ դառնալու , նա գալիս է , որ Սերժը չդառնա նախագահ և միայն նա ունի այդպիսի իրական հնարավորություն ` իհարկե ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե դու տարբերություն չես տեսնում, ապա ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ենթադրել, որ դու այս մարդկանց միայն մականունները գիտես։ Իսկ տարբերությունները հսկայական են, մակարդակների տարբերություն, մեկը քրեական անցյալ ունի, մյուսը՝ ոչ, մեկը իր ջիպը շրջանցելու համար մարդ է ծեծում, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Մեկը պետական մտածելակերպից գաղափար չունի, մյուսը ունի, դեռ ավելին, քաղաքական հայացքներով կարող է մրցակցել իրենց քաղաքական գործիչ երևակայածների հետ, նրանք կատարյալ տարբեր մարդիկ են և իրենց ապրելաորճով և դրսևորումներով։ Քրեական «ավտարիտետ»–ը ու բիզնեսմենը տարբեր բաներ են։
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց


Շատ իզուր ես քեզ թույլ տալիս :Smile: , եսել նույն ձևի եթե մտածեմ ինձ թույլ կտամ ենթադրել որ դու ընդհանրապես բան չես հասկացել հարցադրումից, կամ հասկացել ես բայց վարպետորեն փորձում ես անցնել էականի վրայով, Գռզոն իր հիմնական փողերը և գործերը արելա Վանո Սիրադեղի ժամանակով իրա բարձր հովանավորությամբ, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի, իրան ոչ մեկ չի հովանավորել ում ուզեցել առելա ու լավա արել, սկզբունորեն տարբերությունները տենց մեծ չեն :Smile: , իսկ դու քիչա մնում ասես Գռզոն արտաքինից սիրունա իսկ Նեմեցը չէ :LOL: , իսկ էն մնացած հարցերում եթե Գռզոն իրան ավելի զսպվածա պահում էտ չի նշանակում որ իրա տակ ոչ մի բան չկա :Wink: , իսկ որ Նեմեցը իրան անցնելու համար ավտոյա կանգնեցրել ու մարդ տփել չեմ հավատում :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայվել, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավազակապետություն չի ստեղծել։ Ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական չի տալիս։


Նրա հրաժարական տալու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն էր, որ 96թ.-ից հետո իր իշխանությունը խարխլվել էր:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայվել, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավազակապետություն չի ստեղծել։ Ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական չի տալիս։


Ինքը չի հրաժարական տվել իր կամքով :Wink: , ուղղակի Վազգենը ասելա միհատ հրաժարակն գրի ու դավայ :LOL: , հիմա ինչքանով եք համոզված որ նույն բանը մի գեղեցիկ օր Վազգենի ախպերը չի ասի :Smile: , եթե մարդը թույլ է և չի կարող կառավարել միշտել կգտնվեն իրան կառավարողներ :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայվել, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավազակապետություն չի ստեղծել։ Ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական չի տալիս։


Եթե նույնիսկ ինքը անձամբ չի ստեղծել, պաշտոնի բերումով պարտավոր էր իմանալ ինչա կատարվում երկրում, կամ ինքը իրա պաշտոնին լավ չի տիրապետել անգիտության մեջա եղել, կամ ինքնելա մասնակցել էտ ամենին, էս 2 տարբերակների մեջ ընտրությունը թողնում եմ քեզ հարգելի Վիշապ :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շատ իզուր ես քեզ թույլ տալիս, եսել նույն ձևի եթե մտածեմ ինձ թույլ կտամ ենթադրել որ դու ընդհանրապես բան չես հասկացել հարցադրումից, կամ հասկացել ես բայց վարպետորեն փորձում ես անցնել էականի վրայով, Գռզոն իր հիմնական փողերը և գործերը արելա Վանո Սիրադեղի ժամանակով իրա բարձր հովանավորությամբ, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի, իրան ոչ մեկ չի հովանավորել ում ուզեցել առելա ու լավա արել, սկզբունորեն տարբերությունները տենց մեծ չեն, իսկ դու քիչա մնում ասես Գռզոն արտաքինից սիրունա իսկ Նեմեցը չէ, իսկ էն մնացած հարցերում եթե Գռզոն իրան ավելի զսպվածա պահում էտ չի նշանակում որ իրա տակ ոչ մի բան չկա, իսկ որ Նեմեցը իրան անցնելու համար ավտոյա կանգնեցրել ու մարդ տփել չեմ հավատում


Ervand, կարելի է մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ?  :Smile: 

Գռզոյի եւ Նեմեցի երեք տարբերությունները:

1. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, երբ սկսում է նախադասությունը, նրան հաջողվում է այն հասցնել իր ավարտին, անգամ երբ նախադասությունը բարդ համադասական է:
2. Գռզոն, ի տարբերեւթյուն Նեմեցի եւ մյուսների չտես գյոռմամիշի պես իրենով չի անում այն ամենը ինչ շարժվում է եւ անշարժ է Երեւանում եւ Երեւանից դուրս:
3. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած վճարել է բոլոր հարկերը` չստիպելով որ, ասենք, իմ ֆիրման` միջին ձեռկարկությունը, որում ես աշխատում եմ, իր փոխարեն մուծվի "բյուջե"` "էշ առնող էշ ծախողի " կարգավիճակում:

 :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նրա հրաժարական տալու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն էր, որ 96թ.-ից հետո իր իշխանությունը խարխլվել էր:


Ի՞նչ պատճառներով էր խարխլվել, իրար մեջ փո՞ղ չէին կարողացել կիսել, գուցե տարածքնե՞ր, գործարաննե՞ր…

----------


## Smergh

> Շատ իզուր ես քեզ թույլ տալիս, եսել նույն ձևի եթե մտածեմ ինձ թույլ կտամ ենթադրել որ դու ընդհանրապես բան չես հասկացել հարցադրումից, կամ հասկացել ես բայց վարպետորեն փորձում ես անցնել էականի վրայով, Գռզոն իր հիմնական փողերը և գործերը արելա Վանո Սիրադեղի ժամանակով իրա բարձր հովանավորությամբ, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի, իրան ոչ մեկ չի հովանավորել ում ուզեցել առելա ու լավա արել, սկզբունորեն տարբերությունները տենց մեծ չեն, իսկ դու քիչա մնում ասես Գռզոն արտաքինից սիրունա իսկ Նեմեցը չէ, իսկ էն մնացած հարցերում եթե Գռզոն իրան ավելի զսպվածա պահում էտ չի նշանակում որ իրա տակ ոչ մի բան չկա, իսկ որ Նեմեցը իրան անցնելու համար ավտոյա կանգնեցրել ու մարդ տփել չեմ հավատում


Ինչպես գիտեք Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանին է պատկանում "Բժնի" հանքային ջրի աղբյուրից օգտվելու մենաշնորհը /ընդերքից 99 տարով ջուր վերցնելու իրավունքը/: Նա երկար ժամանակ  աղբյուրից 25 կմ հեռավորության վրա "Բժնու"շշալցում էր կատարում` խողովակաշարով ջուրը տեղափոխելով, որից հանքային ջուրը որակազրկվում և մասնակիորեն կորցնում էր իր օգտակար հատկությունները, փոխարենը կատաղի դիմադրություն  ցույց տալով, որպեսզի մայր գործարանի կոլեկտիվն օգտվի նույն աղբյուրի վրա գտնվող սարքավորումներից ու "Բժնի" արտադրի: Այդ վեճը իր "տրամաբանական" ավարտին հասավ միայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականից հետո, երբ Սուքիասյանն համաձայնեց թույլ տալ մայր գործարանի կոլեկտիվին աշխատել պայմանով, որ յուրաքանչյուր խորանարդ մետր ջրի դիմաց "Բժնի" շշալցման մայր գործարանն իրեն 6000դրամ վճարի: 
Զավեշտալին այն է, որ հարգարժան պարոն Սուքիասյանը պետական բյուջեին յուրաքանչյուր խորանարդ մետր ջրի դիմաց մինչև վերջերս վճարում էր 13 դրամ, այսինքն դեռ այն ժամանակների սակագներով` սովորական խմելու ջրի սակագնից  առնվազն 4 անգամ պակաս:
Այստեղ միակ դրական բանն այն է, որ պարոն Սուքիասյանն այդ 13 դրամը մուծում է, ի տարբերություն ուրիշների` որոնք առհասարակ ոչինչ չեն մուծում:

 Հիմա ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ պարոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այն հայտարարություններին, որ իր Նախագահ դառնալու ժամանակ կաշխատի բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ ստեղծել Ադրբեջանի և Թուրքիայի հետ:
Արդյոք սա չի՞ նշանակում, թե մենք ընդունում ենք, որ այսօրվա թշնամական հարաբերությունների մեղավորը մենք ենք, այսինքն Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, այսինքն  մենք ենք մեղավորը, որ մեզ շրջափակել են և ինքը գալիս է այդ սխալն ուղղելու : Ես այս հայտարարության իմաստն  այսպես եմ հասկանում, ինչպես նաև Գյուլին պարոն Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի նամակից, որի թարգմանության մեջ աճպարարություններ անելով ցանկանում են   ամբողջ սփյուռքահայության  թիկունքին կատարած հարվածին  "փաղաքշանքի"  տեսք տալ:
Չգիտեմ ինչու, գուցե  ես սխալվո՞ւմ եմ/տա աստված որ այդպես լինի/,  մոտս այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ սրանք պատահականորեն արտասանված ու գրված մտքեր չեն, որոնք Հայաստանի համար կարող են ունենալ շատ ծանր ու անդառնալի հետևանքներ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Արդյոք սա չի՞ նշանակում, թե մենք ընդունում ենք, որ այսօրվա թշնամական հարաբերությունների մեղավորը մենք ենք, այսինքն Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, այսինքն մենք ենք մեղավորը, որ մեզ շրջափակել են և ինքը գալիս է այդ սխալն ուղղելու :


Դա միայն նշանակում է , որ ԼՏՊ-ն դրել էր այդ թշնամական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման սկիզբը , ինչը շատերի կողմից դիտարկվեց որպես "Ղարաբաղը ծախել" , այս առիթից օգտվելով էլ բոլորիս հայտնի ուժերը եկան իշխանության :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ջան ,են ժամանակ մարդիկ մենակ հաց , շաքարավազ ,կարտոֆիլ էին գնում , 2 ամիսը մեկ երշիկ , 4 ամիսը մեկ տոլամ էին եփում ,  տարին 1 անգամ խորաված անում :
> Ոչ թե կյանքն  ա  թանկացել ,այլ պահանջներն են շատացել , են ժամանակ հեռախոս նորմալ չէր աշխատում նույնիսկ ,այսինքն ,օրինակ `մենք չէինք էլ մուծում ,բայց հիմա ամիս է լինում 30 000 մուծում ենք : 
> ահա թե ինչու էին այն ժամանակ 100 դոլորով յոլա գնում :


Չէ, ով ա ասում: Ես էն ժամանակ նույն բաներն եմ կերել, ինչ որ էսօր: Հեռախոսակապն էլ հիմա համարյա նույն անմխիթար վիճակում ա, ինչ որ էն վախտ էր: Իմիջայլոց, էն վախտ 10 դրամ էր ամսվա վարձը, էսօրվա 1100-ի դիմաց: Իսկ կապը հո 110 անգամ չի՞ լավացել:

----------


## keyboard

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայվել, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավազակապետություն չի ստեղծել։ Ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական չի տալիս։


Բա Վ.Սիրադեղյանն ո՞վ է… իսկ այսօրվա իշխանությունները՞, ինչի դեմ այսօր մենք պայքարում ենք դա ԼՏՊ-ի թողածն է: Իմ կարծիքով նույնը սպասվում է, եթե նա ընտրվի, որում շաաաատ խիստ կասկածում եմ: Ինքը իր կամքով հրաժարական չի տվել այլ ինչպես ասեցին նրան ասել են գրել գնացել է, իսկ եթե իր կամոք էլ է տվել ապա իր գործած սխալների համար, որտև վաղեցավ ժողովրդից...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա Վ.Սիրադեղյանն ո՞վ է… իսկ այսօրվա իշխանությունները՞, ինչի դեմ այսօր մենք պայքարում ենք դա ԼՏՊ-ի թողածն է: Իմ կարծիքով նույնը սպասվում է, եթե նա ընտրվի, որում շաաաատ խիստ կասկածում եմ: Ինքը իր կամքով հրաժարական չի տվել այլ ինչպես ասեցին նրան ասել են գրել գնացել է, իսկ եթե իր կամոք էլ է տվել ապա իր գործած սխալների համար, որտև վաղեցավ ժողովրդից...


Բացարձակապես չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ։ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի իշխանությունը այս իշխանությունների հետ կապ չունի, սրանք տարբեր իշխանություններ են, մեկը մյուսին բան չի թողել։ Իսկ գործած ո՞ր սխալների համար է թողել գնացել, կասե՞ս։

----------


## Koms

կարծում եմ, նաև այս , որ փաստորեն զրոյական  վիճակից /սեպտ.21-ից/ ԼՏՊ-ի քարոզարշավը այսպիսի լայն համաժողովրդական թափ է հավաքել` դա էլ ինքնին խոսում է նրա մասին, թե ինչպիսի լուրջ գործիչ է նա` կարծում եմ Հարավային Կովկասի քաղաքական դեմքերի մակարդակով ԼՏՊ-ն ներկայումս առաջատարն է ;

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> կարծում եմ Հարավային Կովկասի քաղաքական դեմքերի մակարդակով ԼՏՊ-ն ներկայումս առաջատարն է ;


դու խորամանկ աղվեսին մոռացար ՝ նույն ինքը Շեվառնաձե :

----------


## Koms

> դու խորամանկ աղվեսին մոռացար ՝ նույն ինքը Շեվառնաձե :


չէի ասի, որ ԼՏՊ-ից բարձր է,

----------


## Smergh

> Դա միայն նշանակում է , որ ԼՏՊ-ն դրել էր այդ թշնամական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման սկիզբը , ինչը շատերի կողմից դիտարկվեց որպես "Ղարաբաղը ծախել" , այս առիթից օգտվելով էլ բոլորիս հայտնի ուժերը եկան իշխանության :


Ինչո՞ւ եք աղավաղում մտքերս, թե՞ երկիրն առաջին յոթ տարին էլ են սրանք կառավարել: Վերջ ի վերջո այստեղ դրված է ոչ թե իշխանությունների սխալի հարցը` այլ երկրի հեղինակության: Արդյոք համայն հայության հեղինակությունը չխաթարվե՞ց այն օրից, երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ի լուր աշխարհի Դաշնակցությունը "միջազգային տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն" անվանեց:  Այս ի՞նչ լեգենդար Նախագահ ենք ունեցել, որին մի երկու հոգի ասեցին դիմում գրի` ականջները կախ գրեց ու գնաց, կովկասյան մակարդակի :LOL: , լավ է "Տիեզերական" չեք ասում: Է ի՞նչ, դուք Ձեր ասածներին հավատո՞ւմ եք, որ մեզ էլ ուզում եք այդ կեղծիքի մեջ համոզել: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբեք քաղաքական գործիչ չի եղել, չնայած զբաղեցրել է ամենաբարձր քաղաքական պաշտոններ, նա եղել և այսօր էլ մնում է հրաշալի հռետոր և ուրիշների կամակատար ու նրա շրջապատն է, որ ամեն ինչ արել է: Ասել են, " քո գործը չի դու միայն խոսիր` մենք քո փոխարեն ամեն ինչ կանենք":  Հիմա էլ նույնն է կատարվում:
Ինչպե՞ս կարող է իրեն հարգող քաղաքական գործիչը առավել ևս երկրի Նախագահը թույլ տալ իրեն համագործակցել մի գործչի հետ, որը թքեց ամբողջ Հայ Ժողովրդի վրա ասելով` -...մեկ է, որ 100 տոկոսով էլ ընտրեիք չէինք թողնի...
Եթե այսօր նա իր 10 մատներն էլ մոմ դարձնի ու վառի ` միևնույնն է ես նրան չեմ հավատում:
 Խնդրում եմ ինձ փաստերով համոզեք, որ  իրավացի չեմ, այդ ժամանակ ես  պատրաստ եմ բոլորիցդ ներողություն խնդրել, այն էլ հազար անգամ:

----------


## Koms

եկեք հանգիստ տոնով տանենք մեր քննարկումները, 
ասեմ, որ խոսքը գնում է *Հայաստանյան* գործչի մասին  /Հայաստանի շահերը պաշտպանող /  ,

----------


## Ancord

> Ի՞նչ պատճառներով էր խարխլվել, իրար մեջ փո՞ղ չէին կարողացել կիսել, գուցե տարածքնե՞ր, գործարաննե՞ր…


Քո արշինով, կամ քո թեկնածուի արշինով, պետք չի բոլորին չափել: Այդ թեմայի մասին շատ է քննարկվել, եթե հետաքրքրվում ես կարող ես կարդալ  http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121

----------


## Ancord

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ , սակայն այդ հայտարարությամբ ԼՏՊ-ն հասկացնել է տալիս , որ նա չի գալիս նախագահ դառնալու , նա գալիս է , որ Սերժը չդառնա նախագահ և միայն նա ունի այդպիսի իրական հնարավորություն ` իհարկե ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ :



ԼՏՊ-ն 91-ին նախագահ ընտրվելուց հրապակայնորեն խոսք տվեց 1 տարուց, թե 2, վստահության հանրաքվե անել, չարեց: Հիմա ես ինչու պիտի հավատամ, որ եթե նախագահ դառնա  3 տարուց հրաժարվելու է այդ պաշտոնից: 
Ավելացնեմ նաև, թարմ ստեր ու բլեֆեր , մեկ Մեդվեդևի հետ Է հանդիպում, պարզվում է սուտ էր, մեկ ԱԲ իրան միանում, հետո իրանց թերթում ԱԲ-ին քլնգում են: Ես հիմա ուզում եմ ԼՏՊ-ին հավատամ, ոնց հավատամ?

----------


## Dr. M

> եթե ուշադիր կարդալ իմ գրածը կարելի է նկատել, որ  սով չե որ ես ներկայացնում որպես լուրջ թերություն այլ գողական կառուցվացքները, դատարականի բացակայությունմ, կոռումպացված պաշտոնյաները դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար ուղղակի պետք էր որոշ մարդկանց հայրենասիրություն.


հիմա չկա այդ ամենը? ավելի վատ վիճակով կա

քիչ առաջ "կարգին հաղոդրում" էի նայում, 3 գողեր որ ինտիլիգենտ մեկին թալանում են, նստում մերս, հետո էլի մի ուրիշ գողական, ծխած ու խմած, գալիս սրանց մերսի հետևից խփում է, սրանք : Բա սա մեռավ......... Վերջում ով է փախնում? ՍպորտՑմեն տղերքը  :LOL:  , ինչի? որովհետեվ հաբրգած էր, ձեռքին հրացան կար ու ինքն էր իրադրության տերը?  :Angry2: 
Սա է, նույնը իշխանությունը, վերադրեք ՄԵՐ պետության վրա  :Smile: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, մարդ իրավունք չունի ես պետության մեջ բարձր ծիծաղի  :LOL: 

Հա մի կերևոր բան մոռացա նշել
Հաճախ մեր թեկնածուները նշում են այնպիսի բաներ, այնպիսի փաստեր, որ ափշահար ես լինում  :Shok:  օրինակ ինչպես կարելի է քաղաքական բարձունքի ձգտել միայն նրա համար, որ ինչ-որ մեկին ցույց տա իր տեղը?  Սեփական  անձին նկատմամբ վիրավորանքի դեմ պատասխան տալու համար?  :Shok: 

Սրանով ինչ էի ուզում ասե?  :Xeloq: 
հաաա
 :Angry2:  որ ժողովուրդը պետք է ընտրի իր նախագահին ու պետք է ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ պետություն լինի, եկեք չվախենանք ու համարձակ աչքերով նայենք առաջ ու քայլ անենք, սա ՄԵՐ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ է, մենք ենք այստեղ ապրելու  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> 3. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած վճարել է բոլոր հարկերը` չստիպելով որ, ասենք, իմ ֆիրման` միջին ձեռկարկությունը, որում ես աշխատում եմ, իր փոխարեն մուծվի "բյուջե"` "էշ առնող էշ ծախողի " կարգավիճակում:


3-րդ կետիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, միշտ եղել է իր ունեցած բիզնեսի մեջ ամենաշատ հարկեր վճարողը
ի տարբերություն Դոդի Գագոյի,որի հետևում իհարկե Ռ.Ք. է կանգնած, վճարել է միայն մի քանի %  :Blink:  :Aggressive:  :Aggressive:  :Aggressive:

----------


## Guetta

> ԼՏՊ-ի կառավարման տարիների սկզբներին տիրում էր սով, աղբանոցները լցված էին մարդկանցով, դուրս հաճախ կարելի եր հանդիպել կանանց փոքր երեխաներով, որոնց վիճակից դժվար էր հասկանալ կենդանի են նրանք թե ոչ,  /ցուրտ ձմռան օրերին արդեն միանշանակ կարելի եր նկատել որ կենդանի չեն/  ուղղակի ոչ մեկի պետք չեին դրա համար ել նույն տեղում լքված մնացել են.. 
> ինտելեկտ  և խիղճ ունեցող մարդկանց աշխատանքը հիմնականում չեր վարձատրվում  կամ գուցե վաստակում էին չնչին  գումար, երեխաներին դպրոցում հասնում էր մի բաժակ կաթ/որից շատերը զզվումեին/ և մի հատ պեչենի..  ապագայում ընտանիքներին հասնում եր օգնություն լոբի և այլ տեսակի սննդամթերք, ոչ այս ամենը ԼՏՊ-ն չեր բաժանում դա  միջազգային տարբեր կազմակերպություների կողմից էր ֆինանսավորում և հայտնի չի, թե եթե դա ել չլիներ քանի %-ը սաղ կմնար: Ձմռան օրերին մարդիկ չեին սառցակալում կտրվող ծառերի շնորհիվ կամ բոլոր հնարավոր հագուստները իրար վրաից հագնելով: Ապագայում այդ հարցում նույնպես օգնություն եղավ նաֆթի տեսքով, չե ԼՏՊ-ն իր գրպանի գումարը չեր որոշել զոհաբերել, կրկին միջազգային կազմակերպություններնեին մտահոգվել հայ ազգի ոչնչացման մասին: Դուրսը շները այնքան նիհար էին որ կարելի էր  հեշտությամբ անատոմիան ուսումնասիրել, սովից խելագարված եին ..օրինակ մի մայր շուն իմ աչքիս առջև կերավ իր քոթոթներին.. 
> հիվանդանոցներում ամեն ինչ անում եին մոմի լույսի տակ կամ եթե մեկ մեկ "լույսը տալիս էին" ապա վիրահատությունեին կատարում եթե ընթացքում "լույսը գնար" ապա..վիրահատվող մարդու բախտը չբերեց /կամ բերեց այնքանով որ չի տեսնի թե ինչ վիճակի է հասնելու Հայաստանը/ մի խոսքով աղետ էր, բայց մարդիկ չեին դժգոհում /և դրա ժամանակը չունեին էլ/  քանի որ պատերազմ  էր.. մեր ազգը ուժեղ ազգ ա ու մի քանի տարի մթի մեջ և պատերազմի սոված ապրելը դա "պռոբլեմ" չի ..ով կարողեր գնաց երկրից դրանով փրկելով իր ընտանիքը ..և այս ամենը սարսափելի չեր լինի եթե .. Եթե մեր նորաստեղծ կույս պետությունը չփաչցվեր ..... կողմից: Համակարգը շատ պարզ եր ինքան ավազակ ես ինքան մարդասպան ես այդքան ավելի հարգված էս և հարստնալու շանս ունես ,  ովքեր օրը անցկացնումեին պպզելով, թքելով և գոնե մի երկու հոգու սպանել են կամ գոնե նստած հելած եին շատ մեծ շանսեր ունեին կառավարական օղակում բարձր պատշոններ զբաղեցնելու... այպես ծնվեցին առաջին օլիգարխիկները ~ և օրինակ ծառայեցին տարբեր միջին մակարդակի խուլիգանների համար: Այդ գողերը և նրանց ծանոթ/բարեկամները նույն սովի տարիներին ապրումեին անհամեմատ ավելի լավ և իրենց ոչինչից չեին զրկում, չկարծեք թե դա նախանձելի է հակառակը այդպիսի  մարդկանց կարելի է միայն խխճալ:
> Դատարան մենակ որպես անուն կար, տիրում եր անպատժելիության միջավայր և ավելի վատ կրիմինալ խթանող կառավարություն: Անցան տարիներ պատերազմը հաղթեցինք, չե ԼՏՊ-ն չեր կռվում և ինքը չեր հաղթել, հաղթել ենք  մեր բազմաթիվ հերոսների շնորհիվ , որոնց մի մասը սպանվեց պատերազմից հետո, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ գիտեին եթե այդ հերոսներ կենդանի մնան իրենց հաստ փորերը վատ օրեր կապրեն: Այդպիսով օլիգարխիկները սկսեցին կամաց կամաց  դառնալ օլիգարխներ իրենց ետևից ձգելով նորանոր աշակերտների, եղան “ընտրություններ” որից հետո ժողովուրդը հասկացավ որ այլևս այդպես չի կարող ժարունակվել և կրկին համախմբեց որպեսզի այս անգամ գոռա “Լևոն Հեռացիր”… սկսենք ազատության գոչերով ոգևորվեցինք ազատության շնչով և ավարտվեցինք բարոյազրկված կրիմինալ կոռումպացված երկրով…ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չեր քանի որ պատերազմային վիճակում չցանկացավ լրացուցիչ խնդիրներ ստեղծել .. Հետո անցավ 12 տարի ,.. նոր սերունդ մեծացավ որը հաճախ չի կարող իմանալ ինչ հանցագործ սկիզբ է դրվել… օլիգարխիկները դառան օլիգարխներ, հսկայական փողեր ներդվերցին..գտնվեցին բազմաթիվ վարձու գոռացող մարդիկ որոնցից ոմանց եթե լավ կերակրես սատանայի անունել կգոռան.. թերթերը կտրուկ դառան Լևոնական.. անտեղյակները կուտը կերան... բայց ես դրանում չեմ մեղադրում մեր ազգին այս վիճակը արդեն հետևանքն է նեխած համակարգի: Չի բացառվում ընտրություների ցանկացած  ընթացք ես կողմ եմ խաղաղ լուծմանը, սակայն կարող եմ ես արդյող նայել իմ երեխայի աչքերին երբ նա հարցնի ինչու է անդնմեջ մեր երկիրը ընկնում մի ավազակային խմբից մյուսի ձեռը…
>  ով է նա


Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այս ֆորումում կան իսկապես խելացի, տրամաբանող, լուրջ մարդիկ, օրինակ` Grieg-ը: Ողջունելի է... 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ervand, կարելի է մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ? 
> Գռզոյի եւ Նեմեցի երեք տարբերությունները:
> ...
> 3. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած վճարել է բոլոր հարկերը` չստիպելով որ, ասենք, իմ ֆիրման` միջին ձեռկարկությունը, որում ես աշխատում եմ, իր փոխարեն մուծվի "բյուջե"` "էշ առնող էշ ծախողի " կարգավիճակում:


Հարգելի Galatea, ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Գռզոն իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած *ԲՈԼՈՐ* հարկերը հաստատ չի մուծել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ մուծվելա, բայց չի մուծել, իսկ որ Գռզոն ահագին փող բյուջե մուծեծ, որը պետք է աներ դա ավելի շուտ - դա հենց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի շնորհքներ:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
P.S. Աշխարհում չկա գոնե մեկ պետություն, որտեղ լինի կատարյալ ժողովրդավարություն, կամ դրա գոնե կեսը: Ժողովրդավարությունը դա հնարած հասկացողություն է, որը /հնարքը/ պատկանում է ամերիկացիներին: Ամերիկացիները իրենց կեղծ "ժողովրդավարությամբ" իրենց կամքն են թելադրում ողջ աշխարհում:

----------


## dvgray

> Աշխարհում չկա գոնե մեկ պետություն, որտեղ լինի կատարյալ ժողովրդավարություն, կամ դրա գոնե կեսը: Ժողովրդավարությունը դա հնարած հասկացողություն է, որը /հնարքը/ պատկանում է ամերիկացիներին: Ամերիկացիները իրենց կեղծ "ժողովրդավարությամբ" իրենց կամքն են թելադրում ողջ աշխարհում:


/Մենակ մնաց ամերիկացիներին քննարկենք  :LOL: :/
Եթե ժողովրդավարությունը կեղծ բան է, ապա էտ ի՞նչ պետական կառուցվածք է ուզում կառուցել քո ֆավորիտը ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Կոռումպացվա՞ծ պետություն, մաֆիա՞, թայֆա՞... ի՞նչ

----------


## Dr. M

> [COLOR="Red"]դա հենց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի շնորհքներ:
> :


իսկ ինչի համար արեց?  :Smile:  Որովհետև նա ֆինանսավորում էր Լևոնին  :Cool:  իսկ դա իրան ձեռ չէր տալիս

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> [COLOR="Red"]Աշխարհում չկա գոնե մեկ պետություն, որտեղ լինի կատարյալ ժողովրդավարություն, կամ դրա գոնե կեսը: Ժողովրդավարությունը դա հնարած հասկացողություն է, որը /հնարքը/ պատկանում է ամերիկացիներին: Ամերիկացիները իրենց կեղծ "ժողովրդավարությամբ" իրենց կամքն են թելադրում ողջ աշխարհում:


Բայց գոնե այտեղ ժողովրդին հարգում են, ոչ թե նսեմացնում, ժողովուրդն ունի իրավունքներ ու միշտ ձգտում է այն պահպանել, ոչ թե ստորացնել ու ցույց տալ իր անզորությունը

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> /Կոռումպացվա՞ծ պետություն, մաֆիա՞, թայֆա՞... ի՞նչ


Թայֆան ավելի լավ է սազում վերը նշվածին
իսկ կոռուպցիան միշտ եղել է ու կլինի, պարզապես երբեմն լավ է ստացվում ծածկադմփոց անել  :Tongue:

----------


## Guetta

> Եթե ժողովրդավարությունը կեղծ բան է, ապա էտ ի՞նչ պետական կառուցվածք է ուզում կառուցել քո ֆավորիտը ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Կոռումպացվա՞ծ պետություն, մաֆիա՞, թայֆա՞... ի՞նչ


Ի դեպ, ժողովրդավարություն ցանկանում են կառուցել ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում, բայց փաստը այն է, որ դա հնարավոր չէ: 
Իմ ֆավորիտը՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը (ինչպես դու ասեցիր... թող էտպես լինի), ինչպիսին էլ որ կառուցի, հաստատ քո ֆավորիտից` Լևոնի կառուցածից 1000 գլուխ լավնա ու լավնա լինելու... տեսել ենք, թե ով ինչա արել: 
Հ.Գ. Հայաստանում 1992-1994 թվականներին արտադրվել է էլեկտրոէներգիա, սակայն այն ծառայել է մեր հարևան վրացիների կարիքների համար, իսկ հայ ազգը... (պատերազմը ապրավդանի չի!!!) 
<Կոռումպացվա՞ծ պետություն, մաֆիա՞, թայֆա՞...>- դա լսելով ակամայից պատկերացնում ես Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ ամենասարսափելի տարիներից որոշները, ինչպիսիք են` 1992-1993-1994...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Լավ էլի!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ուղակի զռում ա, թե ով ա ստեղ պաշտպանում ՍՍին, ու ասեմ ետ մարդկանց, որ իրանց ուզացով չի լինելու, այսինքն, մի քանի մարդկանց անձնական շահերի պատճառով 3.000.000 մարդ Հայաստանում չի մնալու ճահիճում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո արշինով, կամ քո թեկնածուի արշինով, պետք չի բոլորին չափել: Այդ թեմայի մասին շատ է քննարկվել, եթե հետաքրքրվում ես կարող ես կարդալ  http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121


Սա իմ արշինը չի հարգելիս, մարդիկ պնդում են որ ավազակապետության հիմնադիրը Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։ Հետո ասում են որ նրա իշխանությունը խարխլվեց։ Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այս հետադարձ հայացքները վկայում են քաղաքական և գաղափարային խնդրիների և հակասությունների մասին։ Չեմ վիճարկում, թե որքանով եմ համաձայն կամ ոչ համաձայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետադարձ հայացքներին, դա ձեր փաստարկն է։ Հիմա հարց եմ տալիս, ավազակապետության մեջ այդ ի՞նչ քաղաքական ու գաղափարային հակասություններ են, մի՞թե կարելի է ավազակապետության մեջ նման հիմար բաների համար իշխանություն զիջել։ Որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել թե ինչով են տարբերվում Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքական հայացքներն ու գաղափարախոսությունը։ Վերջիններս կա՞ն արդյոք։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ervand, կարելի է մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ? 
> 
> Գռզոյի եւ Նեմեցի երեք տարբերությունները:
> 
> 1. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, երբ սկսում է նախադասությունը, նրան հաջողվում է այն հասցնել իր ավարտին, անգամ երբ նախադասությունը բարդ համադասական է:
> 2. Գռզոն, ի տարբերեւթյուն Նեմեցի եւ մյուսների չտես գյոռմամիշի պես իրենով չի անում այն ամենը ինչ շարժվում է եւ անշարժ է Երեւանում եւ Երեւանից դուրս:
> 3. Գռզոն, ի տարբերություն Նեմեցի ու մյուսների, իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած վճարել է բոլոր հարկերը` չստիպելով որ, ասենք, իմ ֆիրման` միջին ձեռկարկությունը, որում ես աշխատում եմ, իր փոխարեն մուծվի "բյուջե"` "էշ առնող էշ ծախողի " կարգավիճակում:



Լիլ ջան եթե բարդ համադասական նախադասությունը հասցնումա ավարտին էտ դեռ չի նշանակում որ չի կարող հարկեր չմուծել, ընդհակառակը շատ ավելի հեշտ կարող է լեզու գտնել ում հետ պետքա, կամ իր մարդկանց դասավորել ասենք հարկային ու մաքսային մարմիններում  :Wink: 
Երևանում Գռզոն այսպես ասած օբյեկտներ ու ֆինանսներ ունի քան Նեմեցը, Նեմեցի հիմնական գործերը Մոսկվայում են
Լիլ Հայաստանում ցանկացած բիզնեսմեն ու ավելին ասեմ համարյա ցանկացած մարդ եթե ձև ունենա հարկ ավելի քիչ մուծելու հաստատ չի տանի ասի ես շատ եմ տալիս, էտ հարցում հավատացած եղիր :Smile: 
Ես ուղղակի ներվայնանում եմ որ որոշ մարդիկ պաշտպանում են մարդուն ուղղակի նրա համար որ իրենց ճամբարիցա, իրականում սաղնել նույնն են Լիլ, մեկի կրթությունը մյուսից կարողա ավել լինի, մեկի ջիպը մյուսից մեծ, մեկի պահակազորը մյուսից քանակով շատ, բայց նույն են նույն դասակարգից են

----------


## dvgray

> Ես ուղղակի ներվայնանում եմ որ որոշ մարդիկ պաշտպանում են մարդուն ուղղակի նրա համար որ իրենց ճամբարիցա, իրականում սաղնել նույնն են


Ես էլ են համաձայն, որ բոլորն էլ նույնն են: Հիշում եմ Ռասիայի  բաժանումը տրանվի գծի երկայնքով: Ու Երևանով/Հայաստանում էտ ամեն ինչը սկսեցին երևի հենց Գռզոցից  :Angry2: : 
...
Սակայն հիմա Խաչատուրը մի քիչ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ իմիջով է հանդես գալիս, "Լեդա" է բացում, "Էրենունու" բնակչության համար ձրի կոմպյուտերային կուրսեր է բացում  :Smile:  և այլն... /հավանաաբար նրա համար, որ իշխանությունից հեռու է/: Բայց եթե դա այդպես է, ապա ինչու՞ նրան էսօր հավասարացնենք մյուսների հետ: Վաղը էտ նույն իմիջով Նեմեցը հանդես կգա, իրեն ավելի սիմպատիայով կվերաբերվենք:
Թե չէ ըտենց բոլորին որ հավասարացնենք, ստեղ փողատերերի առումով կյանքը մի գրամ անգամ առաջ չի գնա:
 :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

Հարգելի Երվանդ և մյուսներ

Թույլ տվեք ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնել, որ ուղղակի անիմաստ է բանավիճել մարդկանց նախապատվությունների և նախասիրությունների շուրջ։ Եթե մեկը համակրում է Գռզոյին և չի հավանում Նեմեցին, ապա դրանում ոչ մի դատապարտելի բան չկա։ Եվ ճիշտ հակառակը, կան մարդիկ, որոնք համակրանքով են վերաբերում Նեմեցին։ Եվ կան նաև նրանք, որոնք հավասարապես չեն սիրում երկուսին կամ երկուսի նկատմամբ էլ անտարբեր են։ 

Հիմա եթե էդ առիթով «ներվայնանում ես»՝ «ներվայնացի», Ձեր գործն է, բայց աշխատեք ընդհանուր քաղաքակիր բանավեճի բառապաշարից դուրս չգալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում, գրառումները կջնջվեն։ Եթե շարունակեք, ապա՝ այս բաժնից կարգելափակվեք։ 

Եվ հետո՝ ես հասկանում եմ, որ մաքուր հայերենը երբեմն շատ ակադեմիական է հնչում, սակայն փողոցային ուղղագրությամբ գրելն էլ ամենևին «տղայականության» մասին չի խոսքում։ Առանց այդ էլ ես երկիրը թաղված է խորը թուրքա–ռաբիզության մեջ։ Եկեք մի քիչ հարգենք հայերենը։

----------


## Koms

ես մտածում եմ, որ մենք հիմա եկել ենք այն ճակատագրական ջրբաժանին, որից հետո այլևս կորսվելու է "իդելալական-համաշխարհային" ազգի /հավերժ զոհի/  գեղեցիկ հեքիաթը, չնայած երեևի ինչքան շուտ անցնենք, այնքան ավելի լավ մեր ապագայի համար, ի վերջո բոլոր երկրներն էլ դա անցել-գոյատևել են;

----------


## keyboard

> Բացարձակապես չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ։ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի իշխանությունը այս իշխանությունների հետ կապ չունի, սրանք տարբեր իշխանություններ են, մեկը մյուսին բան չի թողել։ Իսկ գործած ո՞ր սխալների համար է թողել գնացել, կասե՞ս։


Մենակ երկու սխալ կասեմ, որը ասել եմ էլի ուրշ թեմայում կարծեմ, չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ:
Դուք ասում եք, որ ավազակություն չի ստեղծե՞լ, իսկ ով է գեներալ սարքել Մ. Գրիգորյանին, որը տեռռորի մեջ է պահում մի ամբողջ քաղաք: Ո՞վ ստորագրեց պայմանագիր թուրքերի հետ տարածքային պահանջներ չունենալու մասին: Իդեպ եթե խորը նայես ու այդ ժամանակվա բոլոր գործիչների աշխատություններն ու մեծերի պատմնածները տեստնես ինքը հենց այդ պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց հետո է հրաժարական տվել, կարծում եմ, որ մաիյն այս երկու պատճառն էլ հերիք է նախ նրան որպես քաղաքական գործիչ թերացնելու և ավազակություն հիմնադրելու համար կարծիքներ արտահայտելու: Մի բան էլ ասեմ նախագահը սխալվելու իրավունք չունի, բոլորն էլ ունեն այդ իրավունքը, բայց երբ քո ձեռքերում պետւոթյուն է ու մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ այդ դեպքում իմ կարծիքով միայն մեղադրելը շաաատ նուրբ է: :Angry2:

----------


## Tig

…Լևոնի քաղաքական ասպարեզ դուրս գալու դրական կողմը այն է, որ ժողովուրդը սկսեց բարձրաձայն խոսել իր խնդիրներից, սոցիալական վիճակից, իշխանությունների թերություններից և վերջ ի վերջո իր իսկ` հասարակ քաղաքացու թերություններից: Սկսեց հասկանալ, որ հասարակության համախմբումը իրոք մեծ ուժ է, սկսեց հասկանալ, որ կարող է ինչոր բան փոխել, և <<…Մեկա ոչինչ չենք կարող փոխել…>> միտքը սկսեց կամաց կամաց մահանալ ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ: Ինչպես նաև այն, որ իշխանություները վերջապես հասկացան, թե իրականում ինչպիսի ծանր իրավիճակում է ժողովուրդը և դադարեցին զարմանալ այն բանի վրա, որ հասարակության մեծ մասը դեմ է նրանց: Եվ ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Լևոնից դրա համար: Բայց նրա իշխանության գալը խոստանում է միայն վրեժխնդրություն և հաշվեհարդար, որը հաստատ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի և նորից տուժողը լինելու է ժողովուրդը: Այսօր ժողովուրդի մի ստվար մաս առաջնորդվում է էմոցիաներով, բայց էմոցիաներով առաջնորդվել կարելի է /և պետք է/ միայն սիրո հարցում, կողակցի ընտրության հարցում,  իսկ նախագահ ընտրելուց, պետք է առաջնորդվել տրամաբանական դատողությամբ: Իսկ Լևոնի խոսքերից միայն մի բան կարելի է տրամաբանել` վրեժխնդրություն և հաշվեհարդար: Ես իմ դատողությունները կատարում եմ ոչ միայն հեռուստատեսության նյութերից, ես անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին: Մնում է միայն ժողովուրդը հավատա, որ կա այլընտրանք բացի ներկա և նախկին իշխանություններից: 
Ես իմ ձայնը տալու եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ նա միակ այլընտրանքն է: Ինձ դուր են գալին նաև Արամ Հարությունյանի ծրագրերը, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի ծրագրերը: Նույնիսկ էս վերջերս սկսել եմ լուրջ ընդունել Գեղամյանին, որին մինչ այդ լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչ չէի համարում: Մի խոսքով ուզում եմ ասել, որ միայն Սերժի ու Լևոնի մեջ չի որ պիտի ընտրություն կատարենք…

հ.գ. Եթե Լևոնը կամ Սերժը դառնա նախագահ, թող Աստված տա ես սխալված լինեմ…

----------


## Smergh

> …Լևոնի քաղաքական ասպարեզ դուրս գալու դրական կողմը այն է, որ ժողովուրդը սկսեց բարձրաձայն խոսել իր խնդիրներից, սոցիալական վիճակից, իշխանությունների թերություններից և վերջ ի վերջո իր իսկ` հասարակ քաղաքացու թերություններից: Սկսեց հասկանալ, որ հասարակության համախմբումը իրոք մեծ ուժ է, սկսեց հասկանալ, որ կարող է ինչոր բան փոխել, և <<…Մեկա ոչինչ չենք կարող փոխել…>> միտքը սկսեց կամաց կամաց մահանալ ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ: Ինչպես նաև այն, որ իշխանություները վերջապես հասկացան, թե իրականում ինչպիսի ծանր իրավիճակում է ժողովուրդը և դադարեցին զարմանալ այն բանի վրա, որ հասարակության մեծ մասը դեմ է նրանց: Եվ ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Լևոնից դրա համար: Բայց նրա իշխանության գալը խոստանում է միայն վրեժխնդրություն և հաշվեհարդար, որը հաստատ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի և նորից տուժողը լինելու է ժողովուրդը: Այսօր ժողովուրդի մի ստվար մաս առաջնորդվում է էմոցիաներով, բայց էմոցիաներով առաջնորդվել կարելի է /և պետք է/ միայն սիրո հարցում, կողակցի ընտրության հարցում,  իսկ նախագահ ընտրելուց, պետք է առաջնորդվել տրամաբանական դատողությամբ: Իսկ Լևոնի խոսքերից միայն մի բան կարելի է տրամաբանել` վրեժխնդրություն և հաշվեհարդար: Ես իմ դատողությունները կատարում եմ ոչ միայն հեռուստատեսության նյութերից, ես անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին: Մնում է միայն ժողովուրդը հավատա, որ կա այլընտրանք բացի ներկա և նախկին իշխանություններից: 
> Ես իմ ձայնը տալու եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ նա միակ այլընտրանքն է: Ինձ դուր են գալին նաև Արամ Հարությունյանի ծրագրերը, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի ծրագրերը: Նույնիսկ էս վերջերս սկսել եմ լուրջ ընդունել Գեղամյանին, որին մինչ այդ լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչ չէի համարում: Մի խոսքով ուզում եմ ասել, որ միայն Սերժի ու Լևոնի մեջ չի որ պիտի ընտրություն կատարենք…
> 
> հ.գ. Եթե Լևոնը կամ Սերժը դառնա նախագահ, թող Աստված տա ես սխալված լինեմ…


*Դաշնակցությունը լավագույն շանս է գտել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար*
Երեկ Դաշնակցության գերագույն մարմնի անդամ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը Հ-1 հեռուստատեսությամբ անդրադարձավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այն հայտարարությանը, որ ինքը պատրաստ է իր թեկնածությունը հանելու, եթե նույն բանն անի Ս.Սարգսյանը:  Ասվածից հետևում է, որ նա պայքարի մեջ է մտել միայն Ս.Սարգսյանին տապալելու նպատակով: Սակայն ո՞վ չգիտի, որ Ս. Սարգսյանն այդ բանն անող չէ,  բոլորիցս լավ դա գիտի նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Ըստ ինձ, Հրանտ Մարգարյանն առաջարկեց Ս.Սարգսյանին հաղթելու միակ և Ճիշտ ձևը. այն է` քանի որ պարոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեռևս 1996 թվականից պարտք է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա թող միանա նրան, մենք բոլորս նույնպես կմիանանք Մանուկյանին ու այնժամանակ կիրականացնենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բաղձանքը` Ս. Սարգսյանին պարտության մատնելով:
 Իմ նախորդ գրություններից մեկում ես ասել էի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին արդեն հիմա կարելի է շնորհավորել հաղթանակի առթիվ, եթե հրաշք տեղի չունենա:
Հենց Հրանտ Մարգարյանի առաջարկն էր այն հրաշքը, որի իրականանալը այսօր կախված է մեկ`Տեր-Պետրոսյան  անհատից և որից դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցրել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> *Դաշնակցությունը լավագույն շանս է գտել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար*
> Երեկ Դաշնակցության գերագույն մարմնի անդամ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը Հ-1 հեռուստատեսությամբ անդրադարձավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այն հայտարարությանը, որ ինքը պատրաստ է իր թեկնածությունը հանելու, եթե նույն բանն անի Ս.Սարգսյանը:  Ասվածից հետևում է, որ նա պայքարի մեջ է մտել միայն Ս.Սարգսյանին տապալելու նպատակով: Սակայն ո՞վ չգիտի, որ Ս. Սարգսյանն այդ բանն անող չէ,  բոլորիցս լավ դա գիտի նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> Ըստ ինձ, Հրանտ Մարգարյանն առաջարկեց Ս.Սարգսյանին հաղթելու միակ և Ճիշտ ձևը. այն է` քանի որ պարոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեռևս 1996 թվականից պարտք է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա թող միանա նրան, մենք բոլորս նույնպես կմիանանք Մանուկյանին ու այնժամանակ կիրականացնենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բաղձանքը` Ս. Սարգսյանին պարտության մատնելով:
>  Իմ նախորդ գրություններից մեկում ես ասել էի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին արդեն հիմա կարելի է շնորհավորել հաղթանակի առթիվ, եթե հրաշք տեղի չունենա:
> Հենց Հրանտ Մարգարյանի առաջարկն էր այն հրաշքը, որի իրականանալը այսօր կախված է մեկ`Տեր-Պետրոսյան  անհատից և որից դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցրել:


Ես դեռ շարունակում եմ հեռուստատեսությունից հեռու մնալ, հատկապես Հ1-ից:

Ծիծաղս եկավ, որ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը ասել է, թե իբր բոլորից լավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գիտի, որ ՍՍ-ն չի հեռանա: Բայց արդյո՞ք Հրանտ Մարգարյանը ավելի վատ գիտի այն, որ ԼՏՊ-ն չի միանա Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես էլ լավ գիտեմ, որ Լևոնն ու Հրանտ Մարգարյանը երեք էլ լավ չեն եղել իրար հետ ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ մեկը մյուսին տարբեր ճանապարհներով ուզում են իրար վարքաբեկեն:

----------


## dvgray

> *Դաշնակցությունը լավագույն շանս է գտել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար*
> Երեկ Դաշնակցության գերագույն մարմնի անդամ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը Հ-1 հեռուստատեսությամբ անդրադարձավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այն հայտարարությանը, որ ինքը պատրաստ է իր թեկնածությունը հանելու, եթե նույն բանն անի Ս.Սարգսյանը:  Ասվածից հետևում է, որ նա պայքարի մեջ է մտել միայն Ս.Սարգսյանին տապալելու նպատակով: Սակայն ո՞վ չգիտի, որ Ս. Սարգսյանն այդ բանն անող չէ,  բոլորիցս լավ դա գիտի նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> Ըստ ինձ, Հրանտ Մարգարյանն առաջարկեց Ս.Սարգսյանին հաղթելու միակ և Ճիշտ ձևը. այն է` քանի որ պարոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեռևս 1996 թվականից պարտք է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա թող միանա նրան, մենք բոլորս նույնպես կմիանանք Մանուկյանին ու այնժամանակ կիրականացնենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բաղձանքը` Ս. Սարգսյանին պարտության մատնելով:
>  Իմ նախորդ գրություններից մեկում ես ասել էի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին արդեն հիմա կարելի է շնորհավորել հաղթանակի առթիվ, եթե հրաշք տեղի չունենա:
> Հենց Հրանտ Մարգարյանի առաջարկն էր այն հրաշքը, որի իրականանալը այսօր կախված է մեկ`Տեր-Պետրոսյան  անհատից և որից դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցրել:


*Իսկ ի՞նչն է խանգարում դաշնակներին, Գեղամյանին, Վազգենին, Բաղդասարյանին ու մյուսներին միանալ իրար ու հաղթել համ Սերժին համ էլ Լևոնին :*

Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով ՝ խանգարում է իրենց իրական ցանկության պակասը: Բոլորն էլ իրենց համար հանգիստ մլուլ էին տալիս ՝ մեկը Ստրասբուրգում, մեկը սփյուռքում, մեկը այստեղ..., մինչև որ հայտնվեց Լևոնը, ու բոլորը ընկան ցայտնոտի ու իրենց "մերկ վիճակը" տեսնելու վտանգի առջև...

----------


## Smergh

> *Իսկ ի՞նչն է խանգարում դաշնակներին, Գեղամյանին, Վազգենին, Բաղդասարյանին ու մյուսներին միանալ իրար ու հաղթել համ Սերժին համ էլ Լևոնին :*
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով ՝ խանգարում է իրենց իրական ցանկության պակասը: Բոլորն էլ իրենց համար հանգիստ մլուլ էին տալիս ՝ մեկը Ստրասբուրգում, մեկը սփյուռքում, մեկը այստեղ..., մինչև որ հայտնվեց Լևոնը, ու բոլորը ընկան ցայտնոտի ու իրենց "մերկ վիճակը" տեսնելու վտանգի առջև...


Մի՞թե ասածի իմաստն անհասկանալի է. մյուս բոլոր թեկնածուների շուրջ համախմբումն անհնար է, նամանավանդ Գեղամյանինը: Որքան կարելի էր հասկանալ պարոն Մարգարյանի ասածներից` միավորումը պիտի կայանա երկրորդ փուլում, այսինքն խնդիրը լուծում ունի միայն, եթե երկրորդ փուլ դուրս գա Մանուկյանը:  Հենց այս փուլի համար էր Մարգարյանն առաջարկում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի միացումը Մանուկյանին:  
Իսկ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ  Ձեր նման է մտածում, ուրեմն վերջ, Սերժին շնորհավորենք ու գնանք տուն:

----------


## Ռիժ

Հանրահավաք, փետրվարի 16-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, 

Փետրվարի 16-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի կունենա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ամենաուժգին հանրահավաքը (250-300 հազար մասնակից): Սպասվում են բեկումնային անակնկալներ, ինչպես անցյալ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ: Մեր բոլորի մասնակցությունը այս համաժողովրդկան շարժմանը շատ կարևոր է: Վեր կենանք ընդդեմ ռեժիմի և վայելենք մեր հայրենիքը ինչպես հարկն է: 

ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ...

----------


## Ancord

Հետաքրքիր ա, նայեք: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd66t5jP4hs

----------


## keyboard

> ...մեկի կրթությունը մյուսից կարողա ավել լինի, մեկի ջիպը մյուսից մեծ, մեկի պահակազորը մյուսից քանակով շատ, բայց նույն են նույն դասակարգից են


Չնայած նրան, որ մոդերատորը զգուշացրել է, փորձեմ հակիրճ եվ մատչելի ներկայացնել կարծիքս:
Չի կարելի Սուքիասյանին համեմատել ուղղակի պատահականության շնորհիվ բիզնեսմեն դարձած անձի հետ, ինչ վերաբերվում է հարկերն ասեմ, եթե ոմանք մտածում են միայն այսօրվա և շատ փողի մասին, Սուքիասյանը մտածում է ապագայի և իր երեխաների մասին, դրա համր էլ վճարում է հարկերը և բարեգործություն անելուց բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններով չեն ցուցադրում իրեն: Նաև տալիս է արտադրանք, որը մրցունակ է ողջ աշխարհում: Անգլիայի թագուհին խմելով ՆՈՅ ջուրը՝ ասել է.
-Միայն այս ջուրը խմելով կարելի է ապրել,- հուսով եմ, որ սա լիովին բավական է Սուքիասյանին մնացածի «դասակարգի» մեջ չմցնելու համար: Ասել եմ ու ասում եմ Հայաստանի ամենաճշմարիտ հարկատուն է... Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար: Խնդրում եմ չջնջել գրառումս, քանի որ ոչ մի վատ և վիրավորական բան չի պարունակում, իսկ եթե թեմային չիի վերաբերվում տեղափոխեք, բայց խնդրում եմ ինձ ասեք ուր: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Երվանդ և մյուսներ
> 
> Թույլ տվեք ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնել, որ ուղղակի անիմաստ է բանավիճել մարդկանց նախապատվությունների և նախասիրությունների շուրջ։ Եթե մեկը համակրում է Գռզոյին և չի հավանում Նեմեցին, ապա դրանում ոչ մի դատապարտելի բան չկա։ Եվ ճիշտ հակառակը, կան մարդիկ, որոնք համակրանքով են վերաբերում Նեմեցին։ Եվ կան նաև նրանք, որոնք հավասարապես չեն սիրում երկուսին կամ երկուսի նկատմամբ էլ անտարբեր են։ 
> 
> Հիմա եթե էդ առիթով «ներվայնանում ես»՝ «ներվայնացի», Ձեր գործն է, բայց աշխատեք ընդհանուր քաղաքակիր բանավեճի բառապաշարից դուրս չգալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում, գրառումները կջնջվեն։ Եթե շարունակեք, ապա՝ այս բաժնից կարգելափակվեք։ 
> 
> Եվ հետո՝ ես հասկանում եմ, որ մաքուր հայերենը երբեմն շատ ակադեմիական է հնչում, սակայն փողոցային ուղղագրությամբ գրելն էլ ամենևին «տղայականության» մասին չի խոսքում։ Առանց այդ էլ ես երկիրը թաղված է խորը թուրքա–ռաբիզության մեջ։ Եկեք մի քիչ հարգենք հայերենը։


Երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ մտքերիդ: Խնդրում եմ չմտածես, որ անտեսել եմ գրածներդ ուղղակի արտահայտել եմ կարծիք, որը կարծում եմ կկիսես և դու: Եվս մեկ անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում քո գրառումից հետո այդ թեմայի շուրջ խոսելու համար:

----------


## keyboard

> Հետաքրքիր ա, նայեք: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd66t5jP4hs


Ափսոսում եմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը կրկին անգամ խաբվում է, համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրվեց մեզ սպասվում եմ 93-ից էլ վատ օրեր:Չես պատկերացնի ինչ ատելությամբ եմ լցված դրանց դեմ: Ինչ անենք, ոնց այս կադրերը հասցնենք ողջ ժողովրդին, ոնց անենք, որ ժողովուրդը հետ կանգնի ԼՏՊ-ից: Որքան եմ քփսոսում...

----------


## keyboard

> Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այս ֆորումում կան իսկապես խելացի, տրամաբանող, լուրջ մարդիկ, օրինակ` Grieg-ը: Ողջունելի է...


Այո շատ ողջունելի է, որ կան այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց թվին պատկանում ենք նաև ես ու դու:




> Հարգելի Galatea, ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Գռզոն իր օլիգարխության ամենասկզբից սկսած *ԲՈԼՈՐ* հարկերը հաստատ չի մուծել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ մուծվելա, բայց չի մուծել, իսկ որ Գռզոն ահագին փող բյուջե մուծեծ, որը պետք է աներ դա ավելի շուտ - դա հենց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի շնորհքներ:


Եթե այդպես է, արի նայենք մյուս կողմից, եթե անգամ չի վճարել ապա դա արել է 2 նպատակով, ոտքի կանգնելու և հետո էլ եթե վճարեր, ուրեմն այսօր կլիներ ասենք ինչ-որ բուդկայի տեր :Wink:  Իսկ Քոչարյանը շատ լավ կարողանում է ցույց տալ գործեր, որոնք արվել են ինքնաբերաբար և այդ ամենը կցել և ներկայացնել, որ իբր ինքն է արել: :Think: 




> P.S. Աշխարհում չկա գոնե մեկ պետություն, որտեղ լինի կատարյալ ժողովրդավարություն, կամ դրա գոնե կեսը: Ժողովրդավարությունը դա հնարած հասկացողություն է, որը /հնարքը/ պատկանում է ամերիկացիներին: Ամերիկացիները իրենց կեղծ "ժողովրդավարությամբ" իրենց կամքն են թելադրում ողջ աշխարհում:


Վերջապես դու ասացիր այն  ինչը ես չէի կարողանում ձևակերպել :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հետաքրքիր ա, նայեք: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd66t5jP4hs


Հարգելի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի համակիրներ, ես պահանջում եմ որ դուք մանրակրկիտ մեկնաբանեք այս կադրերը։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Smile: 
*
Հակառակ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ որ դուք էլ խոսալու տեղ չունեք*

----------


## P.S.

> Հարգելի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի համակիրներ, ես պահանջում եմ որ դուք մանրակրկիտ մեկնաբանեք այս կադրերը։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ 
> *
> Հակառակ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ որ դուք էլ խոսալու տեղ չունեք*


Ես ինձ չեմ համարում ԼՏՊ–ի կողմնակից, բայց փորձեմ արձագանքել։ Նախ՝ ինչ ես ցանկանում կարդա՞լ այս տեսահոլովակի առիթով...որ Վանոն հանցագործ է՞...իհարկե հանցագործ է, իհարկե մարդասպան է։ Ոչ–ոք դա չի ժխտում և եթե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը մի լավ բան արել է, դա հենց Վանոյին ձերբակալելու որոշումն էր։ Վանոյի նման տականքները պետք է մեկընդմիշտ վտարվեն երկրից։ Նույնիսկ հայրենի բանտում նրանց տեղ չի հասնում։ Բայց ոչ միայն Վանոյին։ Հենց նրանից անմիջապես հետո, կարելի է ՀՀ քաղաքացու պատիվը և կոչումը զրոյացնելու համար ձերբակալել Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին, Սաշիկ Սարգսյանին...ցանկը կարելի է շարունակել։ 

*Ես չեմ կիսում կարծիքը որ ժողովրդավարությունը կեղծ երևույթ է* Ընդհակառակը, ժողովրդավարության ամենահանգուցային նորմերից է այն, որ ժողովուրդն է ձևավորում իշխանություն և որ ցանկացած քաղաքական պահի իրեն չարդարացնող մեծամասնությունը կարող է դառնալ փոքրամասնություն, իսկ քաղաքական փոքրամասնությունը կարող է դառնալ մեծամասնություն։ 

Ընդամենը։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՏՊ–ի թիմին և նրա անցյալին։ Ապա, որևէ մեկը թող չմտածի, թե ժողովուրդը կարճ հիշողություն ունի։ Ամենևին։ Ուղղակի, ժողովուրդը նաև շատ լավ բնազդ ունի ու կարողանում է տարանջատել իրական ու կեղծ ընդդիմադիրին։ Հենց այդ պատճառով է Լևոնին երկրորդ շանս տալիս։ 

Իհարկե, այստեղ կա նաև Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործոնը։ Բայց նախ՝ Վազգենը հրաժարական տվեց 96–ին։ Դա նրան այլևս երբեք չի ներվի։ Երկրորդը՝ Վազգեն 98–ից հետո տարբեր կուլիսային խմբավորումների մեջ էր ու այդ պատճառով այսօր դժվարանում է անկեղծորեն խոսել։ Եթե նկատել եք, նա անցյալի մասին չի արտահայտվում հենց այդ պատճառով։ Նա շատ բան գիտի։ Կարծում եմ, ժամանակը կգա և մեր հասարակությունը նրան իսկապես կգնահատի՝մեր «չթագադրված թագավորին»։ Իսկ առայժմ, ցավոք, ընտրությունն իսկապես ԼՏՊ–ի ու ՍՍ—ի  միջև է։

----------


## Guetta

Դիմում են այն հարգելի ֆորումակիցներին, որոնք ընտրելու են Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ լինել առավելագույնս օբյելտիվ, պարզ: 
Այսպիսի հարց:
Ինչպես եք նայում այն հանգամանքին, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անհիմն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին Մեղրիում անվանեց- "ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ"` հիմնավորելով, թե եթե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը չմիանա իրեն, ուրեմն ինքը դավաճան է- դա մեկ.
Երկրորդը- Ինչու Մեղրի մեկնելուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, այլ մարզում, կամ քաղաքում, (հստակ չեմ հիշում տեղը), Լևոնը ժողովրդին հայտարարել էր, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը միանալու է իրեն, և դիմել էր ժողովրդին, ասելով, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ձայն տվողները թող ձայն տան ինձ- այսինքն Լևոնին: 
Արդյոք այս ամենից չի կարելի ենթադրել, որ 1. Լևոնը դիմում է այնպիսի ահավոր ստոր, սև քայլերի, փաստորեն խաբելով մարդկանց ձայն է փախցնում ընդդիմադիր դաշտի մյուս թեկնածուից` այն էլ ստոր ճանապարհով- խաբեությամբ, 2. և հետո հիմք է տալիս կասկածելու, որ Լևոնը Արթուրի մեջ տեսնում է լուրջ սապերնիկ, և մտավախություն ունի, որ կարողա Արթուրը իրանից շատ ձայն հավաքի, 3. Շանտաժա անում Արթուրին, որ Արթուրը ստիպված միանա Լևոնին` ժողովրդի մոտ կեղծ տպավորությունից (Սերժի մարդ) խուսափելու համար: 
Սպասում եմ արձագանքներին...

----------


## P.S.

> Դիմում են այն հարգելի ֆորումակիցներին, որոնք ընտրելու են Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ լինել առավելագույնս օբյելտիվ, պարզ: 
> Այսպիսի հարց:
> Ինչպես եք նայում այն հանգամանքին, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անհիմն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին Մեղրիում անվանեց- "ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ"` հիմնավորելով, թե եթե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը չմիանա իրեն, ուրեմն ինքը դավաճան է- դա մեկ.
> Երկրորդը- Ինչու Մեղրի մեկնելուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, այլ մարզում, կամ քաղաքում, (հստակ չեմ հիշում տեղը), Լևոնը ժողովրդին հայտարարել էր, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը միանալու է իրեն, և դիմել էր ժողովրդին, ասելով, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ձայն տվողները թող ձայն տան ինձ- այսինքն Լևոնին: 
> Արդյոք այս ամենից չի կարելի ենթադրել, որ 1. Լևոնը դիմում է այնպիսի ահավոր ստոր, սև քայլերի, փաստորեն խաբելով մարդկանց ձայն է փախցնում ընդդիմադիր դաշտի մյուս թեկնածուից` այն էլ ստոր ճանապարհով- խաբեությամբ, 2. և հետո հիմք է տալիս կասկածելու, որ Լևոնը Արթուրի մեջ տեսնում է լուրջ սապերնիկ, և մտավախություն ունի, որ կարողա Արթուրը իրանից շատ ձայն հավաքի, 3. Շանտաժա անում Արթուրին, որ Արթուրը ստիպված միանա Լևոնին` ժողովրդի մոտ կեղծ տպավորությունից (Սերժի մարդ) խուսափելու համար: 
> Սպասում եմ արձագանքներին...


Ճիշտ եք նկատել։ Արթուրի մասով Լևոնն իսկապես սայթաքեց ու մեկը մյուսի հետևից անհեթեթ հայտարարություններ արեց։ Բայց մյուս կողմից, չի բացառվում, որ Արթուրը ինչ–որ բան ակնարկել է, հետո, երբ Լևոնը ժամանակից շուտ դա հրապարակել է, նա էլ վախից հետ է քաշվել՝ արդյունքում հիմար դրության մեջ դնելով ԼՏՊ–ին։ Անկախ ամեն ինչից, Լևոնը շտապել է, սխալվել ու սայթաքել։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ : Այստեղ որևէ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ պահանջներ չի կարող ներկայացնել : Մենք զբաղվում ենք մեզ հետաքրքրող բաժիններում` մասնավորապես "Քաղաքականություն" բաժնում , գրառումներ կատարելով և արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը : Անկախ նրանից , թե մենք որ թեկնածուին ենք պաշտպանում և տալու մեր ձայնը գալիք ընտրություններին , մենք , պատասխանելով մեկս մյուսի հարցերին , զուտ մեր տեսակետն ենք արտահայտում : Այդ իսկ պատճառով նախորդ մի քանի գրառումների հեղինակներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս , եթե նրանք իրոք ուզում են ստանալ իրենց հարցադրման պատասխանները , այլ ոչ թե հարց են տալիս չսպասելով կամ չուզենալով լսել պատասխան , իրենց հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները գտնել համապատասխան թեկնածուի կայքում , որտեղ լավագույնս ներկայացված են նրանց նպատակները , ավելի լավ , քան կարող է անել նրանց կողմնակից որևէ ակումբցի :

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ : Այստեղ որևէ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ պահանջներ չի կարող ներկայացնել : Մենք զբաղվում ենք մեզ հետաքրքրող բաժիններում` մասնավորապես "Քաղաքականություն" բաժնում , գրառումներ կատարելով և արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը : Անկախ նրանից , թե մենք որ թեկնածուին ենք պաշտպանում և տալու մեր ձայնը գալիք ընտրություններին , մենք , պատասխանելով մեկս մյուսի հարցերին , զուտ մեր տեսակետն ենք արտահայտում : Այդ իսկ պատճառով նախորդ մի քանի գրառումների հեղինակներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս , եթե նրանք իրոք ուզում են ստանալ իրենց հարցադրման պատասխանները , այլ ոչ թե հարց են տալիս չսպասելով կամ չուզենալով լսել պատասխան , իրենց հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները գտնել համապատասխան թեկնածուի կայքում , որտեղ լավագույնս ներկայացված են նրանց նպատակները , ավելի լավ , քան կարող է անել նրանց կողմնակից որևէ ակումբցի :


Մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ  :Think: :
Իզուր է որոշ ակումբակիցների թվում, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ մի թեկնածուի փաստաբանն է  :Tongue: :  
Ստեղ հավաքված են անկախ /թեկնածուներից ոչ մեկից չկախված/ մարդիկ, ու թեկնածուների ընտրվելու դեպքում ոչ նրա աթոռն է ինչ-որ մեկը կիսելու, ոչ հաշվի համարը  :LOL: ... Էնպես որ էկեք մեկս մեկին խնայենք, ու իրար ներվերի հետ անտեղի ու անիմաստ չխաղանք:
 :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ :
> Իզուր է որոշ ակումբակիցների թվում, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ մի թեկնածուի փաստաբանն է :  
> Ստեղ հավաքված են անկախ /թեկնածուներից ոչ մեկից չկախված/ մարդիկ, ու թեկնածուների ընտրվելու դեպքում ոչ նրա աթոռն է ինչ-որ մեկը կիսելու, ոչ հաշվի համարը ... Էնպես որ էկեք մեկս մեկին խնայենք, ու իրար ներվերի հետ անտեղի ու անիմաստ չխաղանք:


Ես հակառակը չեմ ասում, ուղակի հարցը նրանում է որ գտնում եմ, որ *այդ կադրերը տեսնելուց հետո այլևս բարոյական իրավունք էլ չունենք ասել Լևոնը լավն է ինչոր մեկը վատը. . .*
Համենայն դեպս եթե մի մարդու մեջքին կանգանած է մեկը ում համար անմեղ մարդկային զոհերը ոչմի արժեք չեն ներկայացնում  *և այդքանից հետո դուք գտնեք որ կարելի է դեռ շարունակել բանավեճը նրա լավ կամ վատ լինելու հարցի շուրջ ապա ես իրոք էլ ասելու բան չունեմ . . .* Բարին ընդ ձեզ . . .  :Smile: 

Ուղղեք ինձ եթե սխալվում եմ . . .

Հ.Գ. Միչև հիմա էլ նրա կազմը միայն հերիք էր նրան չընտրելու համար սակայն սրանից հետո . . . /Լեդի, Մանվել Գրիգորյան Բռնապետի, Գռզոն էլ էսիմինչ բարի քյալլա չի, էլ չեմ ասում վարչապեի աթոռի դիմաց եղբոր շիրիմին ուրացողի մասին  :Bad:  /

----------


## dvgray

> Ես հակառակը չեմ ասում, ուղակի հարցը նրանում է որ գտնում եմ, որ *այդ կադրերը տեսնելուց հետո այլևս բարոյական իրավունք էլ չունենք ասել Լևոնը լավն է ինչոր մեկը վատը. . .*
> Համենայն դեպս եթե մի մարդու մեջքին կանգանած է մեկը ում համար անմեղ մարդկային զոհերը ոչմի արժեք չեն ներկայացնում  *և այդքանից հետո դուք գտնեք որ կարելի է դեռ շարունակել բանավեճը նրա լավ կամ վատ լինելու հարցի շուրջ ապա ես իրոք էլ ասելու բան չունեմ . . .* Բարին ընդ ձեզ . . . 
> 
> Ուղղեք ինձ եթե սխալվում եմ . . .
> 
> Հ.Գ. Միչև հիմա էլ նրա կազմը միայն հերիք էր նրան չընտրելու համար սակայն սրանից հետո . . . /Լեդի, Մանվել Գրիգորյան Բռնապետի, Գռզոն էլ էսիմինչ բարի քյալլա չի, էլ չեմ ասում վարչապեի աթոռի դիմաց եղբոր շիրիմին ուրացողի մասին  /


Հարգելիս:
Կարող է և դու ճիշտ ես մի ուրիշ երկրի առումով: 
Սակայն լավ նայիր պատուհանից դուրս, ու ազնվորերեն ասա, ո՞նց կարող է մի խելոք, արժանավոր մարդ ներկա Հայաստանում մի հասարակական գործ անել առանց լուրջ ուժի: Ով էլ գալիս է մի լավ բանի համար, կամ փչացնում են, կամ հում-հում ուտում: Եթե հիշում ես, Վանոյի քաղաքապետ եղած ժամանակ Արթուր Մեսչյանը եկավ Երևանի քաղաքապետ... հետո՞...
Ուժը, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ զավթել են փողատեր-իշխանավորները:
....
Մի Ա1 պլուս կար, էտ էլ ուժի դիրքերից փակեցին: 
....
Հերիք է մի փոքր շարժում սկսես, մեջից քանդում են: Բոլոր ինստիտուտները իրենց հսկողության տակ է: Սա էլ Սերժի խերն է: Մի հատ էնպես ԿԳԲ-ական շկոլա ունի, որ ամեն ինչ Բերիայի պես քանդում ու վերահսկում է...
....
Այնպես որ արի ռեալիստ լինենք, ու փորձենք քայլ առ քայլ առաջ գնալ:
Փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ մեր դեպքում թռրչքային անցումները բացառված են...  :Sad: 

Ո՞նց կարող էլ Լևրոնը, առանց մի խոշոր փողատերի կամ առանց զոռբաների բանակի ելներ մեյդան: Ուրիշ հարց, որ հաղթելու դեպքում նա դրանց պարտք է մնալու: Ապրենք տեսնենք...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես հակառակը չեմ ասում, ուղակի հարցը նրանում է որ գտնում եմ, որ այդ կադրերը տեսնելուց հետո այլևս բարոյական իրավունք էլ չունենք ասել Լևոնը լավն է ինչոր մեկը վատը. . .
> Համենայն դեպս եթե մի մարդու մեջքին կանգանած է մեկը ում համար անմեղ մարդկային զոհերը ոչմի արժեք չեն ներկայացնում և այդքանից հետո դուք գտնեք որ կարելի է դեռ շարունակել բանավեճը նրա լավ կամ վատ լինելու հարցի շուրջ ապա ես իրոք էլ ասելու բան չունեմ . . . Բարին ընդ ձեզ . . .


ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները մեծ մասը , եթե ոչ բոլորը , ընտրում են նրան , ոչ Գռզոյի , ոչ Վանոյի , ոչ Դեմիրճյանի և ոչ մյուսների համար : Մենք ընտրում ենք նրան այսօրվա ռեժիմը տապալելու համար , և համոզված եմ , որ բոլոր թեկնածուներից դա կարող է իրականացնել միայն ԼՏՊ-ն : Ես Վանոյին համարում եմ ազգի թշնամի , սակայն ԼՏՊ-ն Վանոյի մասին այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անելով ամենևին չի պատրաստվում Վանոյին բերել ՆԳՆ նախարար դարձնել : Նա պատրաստվում է նորից , ինչպես Վանոն արեց , քշել օլիգարխագողական սուբյեկտներին :

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Դիմում են այն հարգելի ֆորումակիցներին, որոնք ընտրելու են Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ լինել առավելագույնս օբյելտիվ, պարզ: 
> Այսպիսի հարց:
> Ինչպես եք նայում այն հանգամանքին, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անհիմն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին Մեղրիում անվանեց- "ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ"` հիմնավորելով, թե եթե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը չմիանա իրեն, ուրեմն ինքը դավաճան է- դա մեկ.
> Երկրորդը- Ինչու Մեղրի մեկնելուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, այլ մարզում, կամ քաղաքում, (հստակ չեմ հիշում տեղը), Լևոնը ժողովրդին հայտարարել էր, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը միանալու է իրեն, և դիմել էր ժողովրդին, ասելով, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ձայն տվողները թող ձայն տան ինձ- այսինքն Լևոնին: 
> Արդյոք այս ամենից չի կարելի ենթադրել, որ 1. Լևոնը դիմում է այնպիսի ահավոր ստոր, սև քայլերի, փաստորեն խաբելով մարդկանց ձայն է փախցնում ընդդիմադիր դաշտի մյուս թեկնածուից` այն էլ ստոր ճանապարհով- խաբեությամբ, 2. և հետո հիմք է տալիս կասկածելու, որ Լևոնը Արթուրի մեջ տեսնում է լուրջ սապերնիկ, և մտավախություն ունի, որ կարողա Արթուրը իրանից շատ ձայն հավաքի, 3. Շանտաժա անում Արթուրին, որ Արթուրը ստիպված միանա Լևոնին` ժողովրդի մոտ կեղծ տպավորությունից (Սերժի մարդ) խուսափելու համար: 
> Սպասում եմ արձագանքներին...


Հիմնավորում եմ հետևյալ կերպ: Շատ պարզ: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ուղակի դրությունը պահում է վերահսկողության տակ: Եթե 2003-ին նույն ձևով էլ Դեմիրճյանը իրավիճակը կարողանար կառավարել, Գեղամյանի դավաճանության ազդեցությունը այդքան մեծ չեր լինի: Հիմա` նույն վտանը նորից առկա է: Նույնիսկ եթե Արթուրը դեռ չի կաշառվել, երբ իշխանությունները զգան, որ իրենց միակ հույսը նրա միջոցով մարդկանց մոլորության մեջ գցելն է, նրանք Արթուրին այնպիսի փողեր կառաջարկեն, որ նա առնվազն պետք է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը լինի, որ կարողանա դիմակայել այդպիսի գայթակղությանը: Այսպիսով, այս երևույթը կանխելու համար պետք էր մարդկանց նախորոք զգուշացնել:

----------


## Սամվել

> ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները մեծ մասը , եթե ոչ բոլորը , ընտրում են նրան , ոչ Գռզոյի , ոչ Վանոյի , ոչ Դեմիրճյանի և ոչ մյուսների համար : Մենք ընտրում ենք նրան այսօրվա ռեժիմը տապալելու համար , և համոզված եմ , որ բոլոր թեկնածուներից դա կարող է իրականացնել միայն ԼՏՊ-ն : Ես Վանոյին համարում եմ ազգի թշնամի , սակայն ԼՏՊ-ն Վանոյի մասին այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անելով ամենևին չի պատրաստվում Վանոյին բերել ՆԳՆ նախարար դարձնել : Նա պատրաստվում է նորից , ինչպես Վանոն արեց , քշել օլիգարխագողական սուբյեկտներին :


Տապալելով մի համակարգը ստեղծել նորը...
Քշելով օլիգարխներին բերել նորերին .  . .
Ինչ արած հուսով եմ չեք սխալվում այս օրհասական պահին  :Think: 

Համենայն դեպս արժե փորձել  :Think: 



> Հարգելիս:
> Կարող է և դու ճիշտ ես մի ուրիշ երկրի առումով: 
> Սակայն լավ նայիր պատուհանից դուրս, ու ազնվորերեն ասա, ո՞նց կարող է մի խելոք, արժանավոր մարդ ներկա Հայաստանում մի հասարակական գործ անել առանց լուրջ ուժի: Ով էլ գալիս է մի լավ բանի համար, կամ փչացնում են, կամ հում-հում ուտում: Եթե հիշում ես, Վանոյի քաղաքապետ եղած ժամանակ Արթուր Մեսչյանը եկավ Երևանի քաղաքապետ... հետո՞...
> Ուժը, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ զավթել են փողատեր-իշխանավորները:
> ....
> Մի Ա1 պլուս կար, էտ էլ ուժի դիրքերից փակեցին: 
> ....
> Հերիք է մի փոքր շարժում սկսես, մեջից քանդում են: Բոլոր ինստիտուտները իրենց հսկողության տակ է: Սա էլ Սերժի խերն է: Մի հատ էնպես ԿԳԲ-ական շկոլա ունի, որ ամեն ինչ Բերիայի պես քանդում ու վերահսկում է...
> ....
> ...


Հա համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Այս համակարգը պետք է քանդել կազմալուծել և իմ գնահատականներով նույնպես Լևոնը միակն մարդն է որը ունակ է պայքարելու այս գազան կարգերի դեմ . . . 
Ոնց որ ասում են 


> Против лома нет приема если нет другова лома


Բայց համենայն դեպս շատ ցավալի է որ կրկին կանգնել ենք չարյաց փոքրագույնի ընտրության առջև . . .

Ընդ որում սարսափելի է պատկերացնել եթե հանկարծ մեր հաշվարկներում սխալվենք և գազանին քշելու համար ավելի մեծ գազանի արթնացնենք ...

Ինչևէ համենայն դեպս արժե փորձել ...

Բայց գոնե առաջի փուլում պետք է ընտրել նրան ով իրոք արժանի է *մեր և մեր երեխաների ճակատագիրը որոշելու*

Արդեն խառնվեցի . . . արդյոք մենք գոնե մեկ արժանի թեքնածու ունենք  :Think:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Հետաքրքիր ա, նայեք: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd66t5jP4hs


Անցորդ ջան: Ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ այդ տեսանյութը կհայտնվի շրջանառության մեջ: Նաղ ասեմ, որ, կանեմ ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի գտնեմ այդ տեսանյութի բնօրինակը, ու հենց այստեղ այդ մասին նոր քննարկում կսկսենք: Բայց խոսք տուր, որ այդ ժամանակ բոլոր ֆորումցիներից ներողություն ես խնդրելու, որ նրանց մոլորության մեջ ես գցել:

Եթե առիթը եկավ, եկեք մի քիչ խոսենք Վանոյի մասին: 
Իհարկե Վանոն հանցագործ էր, իհարկե նա մարդկանց է սպանել:
Վանոն սպանում էր, բայց սպանում էր միայն Վանոն: Սպանելը միայն Վանոյի "մենաշնորհն" էր: Գիտեք ինչի? Որովհետև Վանոն սպանում էր նրանց, ովքեր փորձում էին գլուղ բարձրացնել: Վանոն բոլոր միլիցեքին հավաքում էր, ու ասում էր "սաղիտ միլիցեն ես եմ, ոչ մեկտ հանկարծ չշփոթեկ", հետո գողերին հավաքում էր, ասում էր "սաղիտ գողը ես եմ, մեկտ գլուխ ա բարձրացրել, կկտրեմ": 

Իսկ հիմա ինչ ա կատարվում ??????? Որ մի դուրսպրծուկի տղեն դուրս ա պրծնում, պիստալետը վերցնում ա, դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, սկսում ա աջ ու ձախ, սրա նրա վրա կրակել: Վերջին 10 տարում միլիցեքը ինչքան մարդ սպանեցին հենց քաղմասներում ????? Սաղ գողերը ու կրիմինալ այլ կատեգորիայի մարդիկ դարձան քաղաքապետեր, թաղապետեր ու փոխվարչապետեր!!!!!!! Շաբաթ չկա, որ բանակում աֆիցեռների ձեռով մի անմեղ զինվոր չմեռնի: Վերջի 10 տարում քանի աֆիցեռ եք ճանաչում, որ դատվել ա ????????

Եսքանից հետո, ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ Վանոյին: Ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելու ժամանակնա !!!!

----------


## Սամվել

> Անցորդ ջան: Ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ այդ տեսանյութը կհայտնվի շրջանառության մեջ: Նաղ ասեմ, որ, կանեմ ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի գտնեմ այդ տեսանյութի բնօրինակը, ու հենց այստեղ այդ մասին նոր քննարկում կսկսենք: Բայց խոսք տուր, որ այդ ժամանակ բոլոր ֆորումցիներից ներողություն ես խնդրելու, որ նրանց մոլորության մեջ ես գցել:


Այ սրա մասին էի խոսում, ըստ երևույթին իրոք վարպետորեն կատարված մոնտաժ է եղել, համենայն դեպս ուզում եմ դրան հավատալ, քանի որ իրոք գտնում եմ որ այդ տպերի դեմ Վանոի մեթոդներից բացի ուրիշ մեթոդները երևի անկիրառելի են, բայց ոչ հասարակ ժողովրդի դեմ. . .
*
Che_Guevara* Իրոք շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ ձեզ ամբողջ Հայ ազգի անունից եթե կարողանաք հայթհայթել այդ տեսանյութը  :Think:

----------


## keyboard

> Ճիշտ եք նկատել։ Արթուրի մասով Լևոնն իսկապես սայթաքեց ու մեկը մյուսի հետևից անհեթեթ հայտարարություններ արեց։ Բայց մյուս կողմից, չի բացառվում, որ Արթուրը ինչ–որ բան ակնարկել է, հետո, երբ Լևոնը ժամանակից շուտ դա հրապարակել է, նա էլ վախից հետ է քաշվել՝ արդյունքում հիմար դրության մեջ դնելով ԼՏՊ–ին։ Անկախ ամեն ինչից, Լևոնը շտապել է, սխալվել ու սայթաքել։


Լևոնը քաղաքական ասպարեզ մտնելու առաջին իսկ օրվանից «*Լևոնը շտապել է, սխալվել ու սայթաքել։*» և հիմա էլ շտապում է և սայթաքում  և ընտրվելուց հետո էլ շտապելու է և սայթաքելու ու էդպես շարունակ, իսկ դա մեր պետության համար կդառնա էլի ճակատագրական ու մմեր ժողովուրդը էլի կմնա խաբված:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Անցորդ ջան: Ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ այդ տեսանյութը կհայտնվի շրջանառության մեջ: Նաղ ասեմ, որ, կանեմ ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի գտնեմ այդ տեսանյութի բնօրինակը, ու հենց այստեղ այդ մասին նոր քննարկում կսկսենք: Բայց խոսք տուր, որ այդ ժամանակ բոլոր ֆորումցիներից ներողություն ես խնդրելու, որ նրանց մոլորության մեջ ես գցել:
> 
> Եթե առիթը եկավ, եկեք մի քիչ խոսենք Վանոյի մասին: 
> Իհարկե Վանոն հանցագործ էր, իհարկե նա մարդկանց է սպանել:
> Վանոն սպանում էր, բայց սպանում էր միայն Վանոն: Սպանելը միայն Վանոյի "մենաշնորհն" էր: Գիտեք ինչի? Որովհետև Վանոն սպանում էր նրանց, ովքեր փորձում էին գլուղ բարձրացնել: Վանոն բոլոր միլիցեքին հավաքում էր, ու ասում էր "սաղիտ միլիցեն ես եմ, ոչ մեկտ հանկարծ չշփոթեկ", հետո գողերին հավաքում էր, ասում էր "սաղիտ գողը ես եմ, մեկտ գլուխ ա բարձրացրել, կկտրեմ": 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա ինչ ա կատարվում ??????? Որ մի դուրսպրծուկի տղեն դուրս ա պրծնում, պիստալետը վերցնում ա, դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, սկսում ա աջ ու ձախ, սրա նրա վրա կրակել: Վերջին 10 տարում միլիցեքը ինչքան մարդ սպանեցին հենց քաղմասներում ????? Սաղ գողերը ու կրիմինալ այլ կատեգորիայի մարդիկ դարձան քաղաքապետեր, թաղապետեր ու փոխվարչապետեր!!!!!!! Շաբաթ չկա, որ բանակում աֆիցեռների ձեռով մի անմեղ զինվոր չմեռնի: Վերջի 10 տարում քանի աֆիցեռ եք ճանաչում, որ դատվել ա ????????
> 
> Եսքանից հետո, ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ Վանոյին: Ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելու ժամանակնա !!!!


*Ձեր գրառումից հասկացա, որ մեր պետությանը Իոսիֆ Ստալին է հարկավոր*  Ամենևին համաձայն չեմ, հանցագործությոմբ հանցագործությունը չեն պակասեցնում կամ ավելացնում: Հանցագործությունը պատժվում է օրենքով, որը ստեղծում է ինքը՝ ժողովուրդը: Իսկ «գողական» Ձեր ասած մարդկանց մասին կասեմ հետևյալը՝ մեր երկրում ամեն ինչը վաճառվում և գնվում է անգամ կրիմինալ աշխարհ մտնելու իրավունքը: Իսկ դրա դեմ պայքարը ձեռնտու չէ այդ եղանակներով փող աշխատողներին և մեր պետության բարձրաստիճան այրերին և ավելի ու ավելի բարձր տեղեերում գտնվող մարդկանց, որոնց մենք չենք ճանաչում նրանք երբեէ ասպարեզում չեն երևում և դա մեր խելքի բանն էլ չէ:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դիմում են այն հարգելի ֆորումակիցներին, որոնք ընտրելու են Լևոնին: Խնդրում եմ լինել առավելագույնս օբյելտիվ, պարզ: 
> Այսպիսի հարց:
> Ինչպես եք նայում այն հանգամանքին, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անհիմն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին Մեղրիում անվանեց- "ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ"` հիմնավորելով, թե եթե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը չմիանա իրեն, ուրեմն ինքը դավաճան է- դա մեկ.
> Երկրորդը- Ինչու Մեղրի մեկնելուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, այլ մարզում, կամ քաղաքում, (հստակ չեմ հիշում տեղը), Լևոնը ժողովրդին հայտարարել էր, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը միանալու է իրեն, և դիմել էր ժողովրդին, ասելով, թե Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ձայն տվողները թող ձայն տան ինձ- այսինքն Լևոնին: 
> Արդյոք այս ամենից չի կարելի ենթադրել, որ 1. Լևոնը դիմում է այնպիսի ահավոր ստոր, սև քայլերի, փաստորեն խաբելով մարդկանց ձայն է փախցնում ընդդիմադիր դաշտի մյուս թեկնածուից` այն էլ ստոր ճանապարհով- խաբեությամբ, 2. և հետո հիմք է տալիս կասկածելու, որ Լևոնը Արթուրի մեջ տեսնում է լուրջ սապերնիկ, և մտավախություն ունի, որ կարողա Արթուրը իրանից շատ ձայն հավաքի, 3. Շանտաժա անում Արթուրին, որ Արթուրը ստիպված միանա Լևոնին` ժողովրդի մոտ կեղծ տպավորությունից (Սերժի մարդ) խուսափելու համար: 
> Սպասում եմ արձագանքներին...


Էությունը պարզ է։ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը իսկապես ծախվել է։ Համենայն դեպս ըստ լուրերի նա երկու անգամ հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Ավելին, հանրապետականները ավտոբուսներով մարդ են տեղափոխել Արթուրի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու համար, որ ցույց տան Արթուրը հզոր է։ Իսկ պլանը թերևս էդքան էլ վատը չի, երկրորդ փուլում Արթուր–Սերժ, հետո՝ Սերժ,  ու ի՞նչ ընտրակեղծիքների մասին է խոսքը, եթե Արթուրը իբր թե ընդիմություն է համարվում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե որևէ մեկը հետևել է Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի քաղաքական պատմությանը, ապա կարող է նկատել, որ Արթուրից նման դրսևորումը անսպասելի չի կարող լինել։ Եթե այլ հարթության մեջ դատենք, հիմա համար առաջին գերխնդիրը կլանային համակարգից ազատվելն է, ու այստեղ կարիերա, ամբիցիաներ, փառք հասկացությունները հետին պլան պիտի մղվեին, ու մարդիկ գնահատեին թե ով է այն մարդը, որը այդքան ուժ իր մեջ կարող է գտնել պայքարելու մինչև վերջ ու միավորվեին նրան։ Կարծում եմ, որ մի քիչ խորը մտածենք, ապա մեր մտքերը ցույց կտան այդ մարդուն։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ցինիկ կադրերին, ապա Վանո Սիրադեղյանը եղել է ցինիկ, մարդկանց սպանություն էլ է հավանաբար կազմակերպել, բա՛յց, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը կատարեց մի մեծ գործ, նա երկիրը մաքրեց «գողականնեից», սա իմ համոզմունքն է, սա լուրերի վրա հենվելով չեմ ասում։ Իսկ նրա ցինիզմը հաճախ պարզապես հումոր էր, խորհուրդ կտայի մակերեսորեն չհենվել միայն որոշ կադրերի ու լրատվության վրա։ Այն սպանությունները որ վերագրում են նրան, հիմա մշուշոտ, առանց հիմնավորումների *թնդացնում են անընդհատ*, միևնույն ժամանակ չխոսելով նրանից հետո տեղի ունեցած բազմաթիվ սպնությունների մասին։ Նպատակը մեկն է՝ *ապակողմնորոշել*։
 Այսօր, կեղծ լրատվության ու կեղծ ինֆորմացիայի ահռելի հոսքի շնորհիվ մարդիկ կարողանում են կառավարել բոլորիս մտքերն ու գաղափարները, սուտ տեղեկատվությունը եթե կրկնվում է մի քանի աղբյուրից, դառնում է ճշմարտություն։ 
Ինֆորմացիան հզոր զենք է, մարդկանց ուղեղների լվացում ու ռոբոտացում, դարիս սարսափելի իրականությունն է, զգույշ եղեք։

----------


## keyboard

> Էությունը պարզ է։ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը իսկապես ծախվել է։ Համենայն դեպս ըստ լուրերի նա երկու անգամ հանդիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Ավելին, հանրապետականները ավտոբուսներով մարդ են տեղափոխել Արթուրի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու համար, որ ցույց տան Արթուրը հզոր է։ Իսկ պլանը թերևս էդքան էլ վատը չի, երկրորդ փուլում Արթուր–Սերժ, հետո՝ Սերժ,  ու ի՞նչ ընտրակեղծիքների մասին է խոսքը, եթե Արթուրը իբր թե ընդիմություն է համարվում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե որևէ մեկը հետևել է Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի քաղաքական պատմությանը, ապա կարող է նկատել, որ Արթուրից նման դրսևորումը անսպասելի չի կարող լինել։ Եթե այլ հարթության մեջ դատենք, հիմա համար առաջին գերխնդիրը կլանային համակարգից ազատվելն է, ու այստեղ կարիերա, ամբիցիաներ, փառք հասկացությունները հետին պլան պիտի մղվեին, ու մարդիկ գնահատեին թե ով է այն մարդը, որը այդքան ուժ իր մեջ կարող է գտնել պայքարելու մինչև վերջ ու միավորվեին նրան։ Կարծում եմ, որ մի քիչ խորը մտածենք, ապա մեր մտքերը ցույց կտան այդ մարդուն։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ցինիկ կադրերին, ապա Վանո Սիրադեղյանը եղել է ցինիկ, մարդկանց սպանություն էլ է հավանաբար կազմակերպել, բա՛յց, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը կատարեց մի մեծ գործ, նա երկիրը մաքրեց «գողականնեից», սա իմ համոզմունքն է, սա լուրերի վրա հենվելով չեմ ասում։ Իսկ նրա ցինիզմը հաճախ պարզապես հումոր էր, խորհուրդ կտայի մակերեսորեն չհենվել միայն որոշ կադրերի ու լրատվության վրա։ Այն սպանությունները որ վերագրում են նրան, հիմա մշուշոտ, առանց հիմնավորումների *թնդացնում են անընդհատ*, միևնույն ժամանակ չխոսելով նրանից հետո տեղի ունեցած բազմաթիվ սպնությունների մասին։ Նպատակը մեկն է՝ *ապակողմնորոշել*։
>  Այսօր, կեղծ լրատվության ու կեղծ ինֆորմացիայի ահռելի հոսքի շնորհիվ մարդիկ կարողանում են կառավարել բոլորիս մտքերն ու գաղափարները, սուտ տեղեկատվությունը եթե կրկնվում է մի քանի աղբյուրից, դառնում է ճշմարտություն։ 
> Ինֆորմացիան հզոր զենք է, մարդկանց ուղեղների լվացում ու ռոբոտացում, դարիս սարսափելի իրականությունն է, զգույշ եղեք։


Մենք շատ հարցերի շուրջ տարակարծիք ենք, բայց այս գրառմանդ 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ«Վանոյի պահով ոչ», եթե անգամ ճիշտ է այն ամենը ինչ հիմա են ջրի երես հանում, ապա ինչու հարգելի ընտրողներ չեք հարցնում թե ինչու են լռել մինչև այս: Չեմ զարմանա եթե մի օր արդեն սկսեն 27-ի դեպքերից խոսել կամ ասենք Նաղդալյանի սպանության մասին նոր վարկածներ հորինել ու դրանով կրկին անգամ խաբել մեր ժողովրդին: Ճիշտ է ասում Վիշապը եկեք չխաբվենք, համենայն դեպս միակողմանի չնայենք հարցերին: :Think:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Իմ կարծիքով ԼՏՊ-ը չի շտապել ու չի սայթակել, ընդհակառակը՝ ահավոր խելացի և շախմատային քայլ արեց: բացատրեմ՝ Ա.Բաղդասարյանը իր՝  ԼՏՊ-ին միանալը ամեն գնով ձգձգում էր, իրականում չէր ել միանալու, երբ ԼՏՊ-ը հայտարարեց , թե ԱԲ-ը 100 տոկոս միանալու է իրեն  , ԱԲ-ը և նրա թիմը ցայտնոտի մեջ ընկան և բացեցին իրական դեմքները: Սա իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ էր , քանի որ ժողովուրդը վերջապես հանգստացավ ու երևի կողմնորոշվեց......... 

Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք. . .

----------


## keyboard

> Իմ կարծիքով ԼՏՊ-ը չի շտապել ու չի սայթակել, ընդհակառակը՝ ահավոր խելացի և շախմատային քայլ արեց: բացատրեմ՝ Ա.Բաղդասարյանը իր՝  ԼՏՊ-ին միանալը ամեն գնով ձգձգում էր, իրականում չէր ել միանալու, երբ ԼՏՊ-ը հայտարարեց , թե ԱԲ-ը 100 տոկոս միանալու է իրեն  , ԱԲ-ը և նրա թիմը ցայտնոտի մեջ ընկան և բացեցին իրական դեմքները: Սա իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ էր , քանի որ ժողովուրդը վերջապես հանգստացավ ու երևի կողմնորոշվեց......... 
> 
> Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք. . .


Դժվար թե... «Հաղթելո՛ւ  ենք...»-ի պատասխանը, եթե վերաբերվում է ԼՏՊ-ին, իսկ ժողովրդի հաղթանակին նույնպես կասկածում եմ...
Մի բան խնդրեմ, կարճ թեկուզ մի քանի մտքով կասե՞ք ինչու եք հավատում ԼՏՊ-ին: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մի բան խնդրեմ, կարճ թեկուզ մի քանի մտքով կասե՞ք ինչու եք հավատում ԼՏՊ-ին:


Նա ունի բոլոր պատճառները չմտնելու քաղաքականության մեջ , նա խիստ գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչ է թե ներքին և թե արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարելու համար , միայն նա ունի բավարար աջակցություն ժողովրդի և քաղաքական ուժերի կողմից ՝ այսօրվա ռեժիմը տապալելու համար :

----------


## keyboard

> Նա ունի բոլոր պատճառները չմտնելու քաղաքականության մեջ , նա խիստ գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչ է թե ներքին և թե արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարելու համար , միայն նա ունի բավարար աջակցություն ժողովրդի և քաղաքական ուժերի կողմից ՝ այսօրվա ռեժիմը տապալելու համար :


Չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ, խիստ գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչը երբեք նման սխալներ չի անում,ավելի կոնկրետ չունի իրավունք նման սխալներ անելու, հիմա ինչի դեմ ինքը իբր ուզում է պայքարել իր թողածն է ու իր ստեղծածը,ցավում եմ բայց դա այդպես է և ոչ ոք չի կարող ինձ հակառակում համոզել,իսկ թե ի՞նչ է արել, բազմիցս գրել եմ թե՛ իր, և թ՛ե ուրշ թեմաներում:

----------


## Smergh

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ

Նախ Վ.Մանուկյանի հասցեին հնչեցրած այն "մեղադրանքի" մասին` թե իբր նա է մեղավոր , որ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը 1998թվին նախագահ չդարձավ.
 Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին, որը կարծես թե մեկընդմիշտ հեռացել էր քաղաքականությունից, ընտրական գործընթացների մեջ ներքաշեցին, որպեսզի Մանուկյանը չդառնա նախագահ:  Առաջին փուլի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո ԱԺՄ-ն կոնֆերանս հրավիրեց Կինոյի Տան շենքում, որն հիմա քանդված է, որտեղ Մանուկյանը հստակեցրեց կուսակցության հետագա անելիքները ընտրությունների  երկրորդ փուլի համար: Բառացիորեն չեմ հիշում նրա ելույթի այդ  մասը, սակայն կփոխանցեմ հիմնական իմաստը, որն էր` կուսակցության ցանկացած անդամ ազատ է իր ընտրության մեջ և ոչ մեկին չի պարտադրվում գնալ և քվեարկել այս կամ այն թեկնածուի օգտին: Հանձնաժողովների այն անդամները, ովքեր իրենց հետաքրքրությունը /Մանուկյանի պարտվելու պատճառով/  կորցրել են ընտրական պրոցեսի նկատմամբ, կարող են դուրս գալ հանձնաժողովներից` Վարչությանն այդ մասին տեղյակ պահելով, որպեսզի Վարչությունը կարողանա ժամանակին նրանց փոխարինել ԱԺՄ այլ անդամներով:
Ինչպես բոլորն են հիշում  երկրորդ փուլ դուրս եկան Դեմիրճյանն ու Քոչարյանը: Չլինելով ԱԺՄ անդամ, առաջին փուլում` ես տեղամասերից մեկում հանդես էի գալիս որպես Մանուկյանի վստահված անձ ու ինձ շատ հպարտ էի զգում, որ  վստահեցին հանձնաժողովներից մեկի անդամի պարտականության կատարումը:
Երկրորդ փուլից 2 օր առաջ, Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցավ Կ.Դեմիրճյանի բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքը, որը եթե չեմ սխալվում վարում էր Գրիգոր Հարությունյանը: Հանրահավաքի վեջում ելույթ ունեցավ Դեմիրճյանը, որի բոցաշունչ ճառն ավարտվեց որոտընդոստ երկարատև ծափահարություններով գոռում գոչյուններով: Նա ձեռքով հրաժեշտ տալով բազմությանը արդեն մոտեցել էր հարթակի եզրին, երբ հանրահավաքը վարողն հայտարարեց.
-Ժողովո'ւրդ ջան, կհանդիպենք ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրը, այստե'ղ, այս նույն ժամի'ն: 
Մինչ բազմությունը աղմուկ աղաղակներով հավանության էր արժանացնում այդ հայտարարությունը` Դեմիրճյանը կտրուկ շրջվեց  արագ արագ մոտեցավ վարողին, ձեռքից խլեց միկրոֆոնն ու ասաց.
-Սպասե'ք, սպասե'ք,-շունչ առավ ու շարունակեց,- կարող է մենք հաղթենք, էլ ինչո՞ւ իզուր տեղը հավաքվենք /կարծես հաղթանակը նշելու համար չէր կարելի հավաքվել/, մենք Ձեզ լրացուցիչ կհայտնենք հավաքվելու մասին:
-Այս մարդը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնա,-բարձրաձայն մտածեցի ես ու արժանացա կողքիս կանգնած տարեց մարդու ապտակին, պիտի ասեմ, որեթե մի երկուսն ինձ չպաշտպանեին չգիտեմ թե ինչ ավարտ կունենար այդ միջադեպը...
Ընտրության օրը ես նույն տեղամասում էի, որտեղ առաջին փուլում ներկայացնում էի Մանուկյանի շահերը: Հանձնաժողովի կազմը 60 տոկոսով փոխված էր: ԱԺՄ-ն ներկայացնում էինք երկուսով մի կին և ես:Բացի մեզանից, մնացծը ներկայացնում էին Քոչարյանի շահերը, նույնիսկ Դեմիրճյանի շտապի կողմից նշանակվածները: Հարևան տեղամասում / նույն դպրոցի մյուս թևում/ հանձնաժողովի նախագահն  ԱԺՄ անդամ էր:Այնտեղ էլ  Դեմիրճյանի վստահված անձինք և հանձնաժողովականները փոխարինվել էին Քոչարյանի մարդկանցով:   Ամբողջ օրը ականջներիս զրնգում էին Մանուկյանի խոսքերը` " Գնացե'ք, ու ձեր գործը կատարեք ազնվորեն, ինչպես հարիր է ԱԺՄ-ականին, որովհետև ժողովուրդը  մեզ վստահում է, գոնե մենք նրան չհիասթափեցնենք":
 Առավոտից մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը ես քվեատուփի մոտից չեմ հեռացել, անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ իմացա, որ հարևան տեղամասում լցոնումը խափանելու համար քվետուփը իր մարմնով փակած նախագահին լցոնողները ծեծում էին, իսկ ոստիկանությունը դիտավորյալ այդ պահին   տեղամասում չէր  /այդ դեպքի մասին  թերթերում  գրեցին/: Մարդիկ գալիս ու քվեարկություն էին կատարում, շատերը բյուլետենները համբյուրում ու գցում էին քվետուփի մեջ: Պարզ երևում էր, որ Դեմիրճյանը պիտի հաղթեր, մոտ 80-85 տոկոս ձայներով:Ինչևէ, սկսվեց ձայների հաշվարկը ու քանի գնում ավելի պարզ էր դառնում Քոչարյանի խայտառակ պարտությունն այդ տեղամասում: Դեմիրճյանի օգտին քվեարկածների տրցակը մոտ 5 անգամ մեծ էր Քոչարյանի տրցակից:
Ես, անփորձ երիտասարդս թույլ տվեցի մի կոպիտ սխալ, որի համար մինչև այսօր չեմ կարողանում ինձ ներել: ԱԺՄ-ն ներկայացնող այն կինը դիմեց ինձ` թե " ողջ օրը բերանդ բան չես դրել, գոնե եկ մի գավաթ սուրճ խմի", ես չդիմացա գայթակղությանն ու դուրս եկա դպրոցի տնօրենի ընդունարանում ինձ համար պատրաստված սուրճն ըմպելու: Երբ վերադարձա, տեսա, որ տրցակները նույն չափերի էին, սակայն տեղերը փոխված: Մեծ տրցակից վերցնում եմ ցանկացած բյուլետենը, իսկ այնտեղ Քոչարյանի օգտին քվեարկած բյուլետեններ էին: Ես աղմուկ բարձրացրի, ասացի, որ բոլորը ծախված մարդիք են ...հիմա չեմ հիշում, թե էլ ինչեր եմ ասել` հանկարծ ինձ է մոտենում հանձնաժողովի նախագահի տեղակալն /դպրոցի տնօրենի ամուսինն ու ինչ որ դատախազի տեղակալ/ ու քաշելով մի կողմ  ասում. "Դու ընտանիք չունե՞ս, նրանց անվտանգության մասին չե՞ս մտածում": Այստեղ  ես կորցրի ինքնատիրապետումս, բռնեցի նրա ծոծրակից ու քաշում էի սենյակից դուրս, որպեսզի կնոջ ներկայությամբ ծեծվելով խայտառակ չլինի: Մեր աղմուկի վրա ներս մտան ոստիկաններն ու ինձ դուրս տարան տեղամասից: Մայորը, որ շատ քաղաքավարի ու կիրթ մարդ թվաց` ինձ հանգստացրեց ու հետո  ասաց.
-Երիտասարդ հալա մի մտածի թե քո ուզածն ի՞նչ է: Բոլորը, որոնց թվում նաև Դեմիրճյանը, որոշել են, որ նախագահ դառնա  Քոչարյանը, իսկ դու  դեմ ես ուզում գնա՞լ  , լավ, ազնիվ  տղա ես երևում, դրա համար էլ ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ անում, գնա' քո ընտանիքի գիրկն ու մոռացիր այսօրվա այս պատմությունը, հակառակ դեպքում` հավաստիացնում եմ տուժողը  միայն դու ես լինելու, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում խղճիս վրա այդպիսի մեղք վերցնել...
Հաջորդ օրն իմացա, որ հարևան տեղամասում հաղթել էր Դեմիրճյանը 75 տոկոսով, իսկ մեր տեղամասում  Քոչարյանը 82տոկոսով:
Հիմա խնդրում եմ ասեք, ինչպե՞ս կարող էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը օգնել Դեմիրճյանին, եթե վերջինս ինքը չէր ուզում նախագահ դառնալ:
Այսօր Մանուկյանի հասցեին այդպիսի մեղադրանքներ հնչեցնելը ես համարում եմ անբարոյականություն, սակայն ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել ՀՀՇ-ին ու նրա առաջնորդին, որոնք վաղուց մոռացել են, թե բարոյականությունն ինչ կատեգորիա է:
Նույն կերպ ստահոտ ու մերկապարանոց են հնչում նաև Գեղամյանի /որին ի դեպ ես երբեք չեմ համակրել/ հասցեին հնչեցրած մեղադրանքները, որոնց` ժամանակի սղության պատճառով  չեմ անդրադառնում:
Տեսնես այսքան ստելով , խաբեությամբ  ու հիասթափեցնելուվ ո՞ւր են տանում  մոլորված մարդկանց բազմությանը::

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարգելիս, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հենց այն նկատի ուներ, որ Մանուկյանը չի պաշտպանել Դեմիրճյանին։ Իսկ այն որ Դեմիրճյանը չի ուղեցել դառնալ նախագահ, քո փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն, կամ էլ թեկուզ և ճիշտ էլ լինեն, Տեր–Պետրսյանը խոսում է չմիավորվելու փաստի մասին, ոնց որ հիմա չեն միավորվում։ Այդ նույն Մանուկյանը այսօր էլ է հայտարարել որ ոչ ոքի չի սատարելու երկրորդ փուլում։ Իսկ դա բառացիորեն նշանակում է «եթե ես չլինեմ, թքած բոլորի վրա»։

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելիս, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հենց այն նկատի ուներ, որ Մանուկյանը չի պաշտպանել Դեմիրճյանին։ Իսկ այն որ Դեմիրճյանը չի ուղեցել դառնալ նախագահ, քո փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն, կամ էլ թեկուզ և ճիշտ էլ լինեն, Տեր–Պետրսյանը խոսում է չմիավորվելու փաստի մասին, ոնց որ հիմա չեն միավորվում։ Փորձիր օբյեկտիվորեն մտածել նախքան մարդուն ստախոս ու խաբեբա անվանելը։ Այդ նույն Մանուկյանը այսօր էլ է հայտարարել որ ոչ ոքի չի սատարելու երկրորդ փուլում։ Իսկ դա բառացիորեն նշանակում է «եթե ես չլինեմ, թքած բոլորի վրա»։


Կարող եք կարդալ; http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7425/

ՎՄ-ն միշտ ասում է, որ բացառում է երկու թեկնածուին միանալը` ՍՍ և ԼՏՊ:

----------


## Smergh

> Հարգելիս, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հենց այն նկատի ուներ, որ Մանուկյանը չի պաշտպանել Դեմիրճյանին։ Իսկ այն որ Դեմիրճյանը չի ուղեցել դառնալ նախագահ, քո փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն, կամ էլ թեկուզ և ճիշտ էլ լինեն, Տեր–Պետրսյանը խոսում է չմիավորվելու փաստի մասին, ոնց որ հիմա չեն միավորվում։ Փորձիր օբյեկտիվորեն մտածել նախքան մարդուն ստախոս ու խաբեբա անվանելը։ Այդ նույն Մանուկյանը այսօր էլ է հայտարարել որ ոչ ոքի չի սատարելու երկրորդ փուլում։ Իսկ դա բառացիորեն նշանակում է «եթե ես չլինեմ, թքած բոլորի վրա»։


Խնդրում եմ ինձ ռետինե խողովակի տեղ չդնել, մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ Մանուկյանի միանալ չմիանալը որևէ դեր խաղալ չէր կարող, և նա այնքան հեռատես գտնվեց, որ չբռնացավ իր կուսակիցների կամքի վրա, լավ հասկանալով, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Այսօր նրան մեղադրում են ոչ թե չմիանալու համար, այլ չմիանալով Դեմիրճյանի նախագահ դառնալը խափանելու համար, ահա թե ինչն է ամենից նողկալին այս պատմության մեջ: Կարծես, եթե միանար իր խղճուկ 13  տոկոսը գումարվելու էր Դեմիրճյանի 80 տոկոսին ու նա Նախագահ կդառնար, այն պարագայում, երբ կուսակցության անդամների մեծամասնությունը դեմ էր Դեմիրճյանին և հասկանում էր նրա քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու նպատակները....

էլ պատասխանի չսպասեք

Ես գնում եմ անձամբ լսելու այն ստերը, որոնք ասվելու են այսօրվա  հանրահավաքին...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ ռետինե խողովակի տեղ չդնել, մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ Մանուկյանի միանալ չմիանալը որևէ դեր խաղալ չէր կարող, և նա այնքան հեռատես գտնվեց, որ չբռնացավ իր կուսակիցների կամքի վրա, լավ հասկանալով, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Այսօր նրան մեղադրում են ոչ թե չմիանալու համար, այլ չմիանալով Դեմիրճյանի նախագահ դառնալը խափանելու համար, ահա թե ինչն է ամենից նողկալին այս պատմության մեջ: Կարծես, եթե միանար իր խղճուկ 13  տոկոսը գումարվելու էր Դեմիրճյանի 80 տոկոսին ու նա Նախագահ կդառնար, այն պարագայում, երբ կուսակցության անդամների մեծամասնությունը դեմ էր Դեմիրճյանին և հասկանում էր նրա քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու նպատակները....
> 
> էլ պատասխանի չսպասեք
> 
> Ես գնում եմ անձամբ լսելու այն ստերը, որոնք ասվելու են այսօրվա  հանրահավաքին...


Հարգելիս, նախ քեզ ոչ ոք ռետինե խողովակի տեղ չի դնում, քեզ էլ, ինձ էլ բավականաչափ հարգում եմ՝ ինձ նման բան թույլ չտալու համար։ Իսկ 13 տոկոսը հեչ էլ խղճուկ չի, կարգին թիվ է իմ կարծիքով։ Այն որ մի կուսակցություն չի կարողանում ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, դա վատ նշան է, հիմա էլ մեկ պառակտվում են, մեկ միավորվում, ու շտաբեր ու տարածքներ չեն կարողանում իրար հետ կիսել… ինչևէ, անփորձանք միտինգ։

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելիս, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հենց այն նկատի ուներ, որ Մանուկյանը չի պաշտպանել Դեմիրճյանին։ Իսկ այն որ Դեմիրճյանը չի ուղեցել դառնալ նախագահ, քո փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն, կամ էլ թեկուզ և ճիշտ էլ լինեն, Տեր–Պետրսյանը խոսում է չմիավորվելու փաստի մասին, ոնց որ հիմա չեն միավորվում։ Փորձիր օբյեկտիվորեն մտածել նախքան մարդուն ստախոս ու խաբեբա անվանելը։ Այդ նույն Մանուկյանը այսօր էլ է հայտարարել որ ոչ ոքի չի սատարելու երկրորդ փուլում։ Իսկ դա բառացիորեն նշանակում է «եթե ես չլինեմ, թքած բոլորի վրա»։


Չեմ հասկանում, մի՞թե միավորվելն է խնդիրը: Իսկ ինչու չենք խոսում ԼՏՊ-ի Վ.Մանուկյանին միանալու համար: Ես Էլի եմ ասում ԼՏՊ-ն պետք է դուրս գար ու իր ժողովրդին ասեր, որ իրական նախագահը Մանուկյանն է և ամբյոնից բղավելու փոխարեն Մանուկյանին ասեր.
-Արա այն ինչին խանգարել եմ, ես ու ժողովուրդն էլ քեզ դատավոր:
Այդքանից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն կդառնար իմ ամենահամակրելի կիրթ ու լուրջ գործիչը, որը հասկացած կլիներ, որ սխալ է գործել և ուղղում է իր սխալը:
Իսկ այսօր նա ուզում է ընտրվի, որ Վանոն կամ Վանոյի նման ինչ-որ մեկին էլի բերի ու նա սկսի իր ոճիրը՞: Կարծում եմ մեր ժողովուրդը արժանի չէ երկրորդ անգամ նույն բաների միջով անցնելու:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> -Այս մարդը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնա,-բարձրաձայն մտածեցի ես ու արժանացա կողքիս կանգնած տարեց մարդու ապտակին, պիտի ասեմ, որեթե մի երկուսն ինձ չպաշտպանեին չգիտեմ թե ինչ ավարտ կունենար այդ միջադեպը...
> Տեսնես այսքան ստելով , խաբեությամբ  ու հիասթափեցնելուվ ո՞ւր են տանում  մոլորված մարդկանց բազմությանը::


Կ.Դ-ին ի սկզբանե գործիչ չեմ համարել չեմ էլ համարում, դեռ այն ժամանակ 15-16 տարեկան էի, բայց ասում էի սա Վ.Սարգսյանի կամակատարն է ինչպես ժամանակին կատարել է ՌԴ-ի պարտադրանքները: Հայրս սաստում էր ինձ ու ասում, որ իրավունք չունեմ նման բան ասելու, սակայն հիմա ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում դրանում: Ինչևէ չեմ կարծում որ մենք՝ ես և դուք կկարողանանք մինչև վերջ հասկանալ այս խաղերի ու անամոթաբար կատարվող խաբեությունների իրական բովանդակությունն ու իմաստը, իսկ որ ցանկացածին այսօր կարող են Ձեր պես լռեցնել հենց հիմա աչքովս տեսնում եմ: Ու մինչև մեր պետության մեջ չշատանան Հունանյանները այս հարցերը երբեք լուծում չեն ստանա:

----------


## Guetta

> ... Այդ նույն Մանուկյանը այսօր էլ է հայտարարել որ ոչ ոքի չի սատարելու երկրորդ փուլում։ Իսկ դա բառացիորեն նշանակում է «եթե ես չլինեմ, թքած բոլորի վրա»։


Մանուկյանը ասել է, որ չի սատարելու *ՄԻԱՅՆ* Սերժ Սարգսյանին և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Եթե Լևոնին սատարի` ուրեմն անթասիբա, հասկանալիա ինչու (1996թվական), եթե Սերժին սատարի` ուրեմն ծախվածա, էլի հասկանալիա, քանի որ Սերժը իշխանությունա, իսկ ինքը` ընդդիմություն:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
P.S. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող է դառնալ ՀՀ նախագահ ՄԻԱՅՆ հեղաշրջում կատարելու միջոցով ! ! !

----------


## dvgray

> Մանուկյանը ասել է, որ չի սատարելու *ՄԻԱՅՆ* Սերժ Սարգսյանին և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Եթե Լևոնին սատարի` ուրեմն անթասիբա, հասկանալիա ինչու (1996թվական), եթե Սերժին սատարի` ուրեմն ծախվածա, էլի հասկանալիա, քանի որ Սերժը իշխանությունա, իսկ ինքը` ընդդիմություն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> P.S. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող է դառնալ ՀՀ նախագահ ՄԻԱՅՆ հեղաշրջում կատարելու միջոցով ! ! !


Էլ ուրիշ ով մնա՞ց... Տիգրան Կարապետիչը ու Գեղամյա՞նը  :LOL: ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեմ հասկանում, մի՞թե միավորվելն է խնդիրը: Իսկ ինչու չենք խոսում ԼՏՊ-ի Վ.Մանուկյանին միանալու համար: Ես Էլի եմ ասում ԼՏՊ-ն պետք է դուրս գար ու իր ժողովրդին ասեր, որ իրական նախագահը Մանուկյանն է և ամբյոնից բղավելու փոխարեն Մանուկյանին ասեր.
> -Արա այն ինչին խանգարել եմ, ես ու ժողովուրդն էլ քեզ դատավոր:
> Այդքանից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն կդառնար իմ ամենահամակրելի կիրթ ու լուրջ գործիչը, որը հասկացած կլիներ, որ սխալ է գործել և ուղղում է իր սխալը:
> Իսկ այսօր նա ուզում է ընտրվի, որ Վանոն կամ Վանոյի նման ինչ-որ մեկին էլի բերի ու նա սկսի իր ոճիրը՞: Կարծում եմ մեր ժողովուրդը արժանի չէ երկրորդ անգամ նույն բաների միջով անցնելու:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> 
> Կ.Դ-ին ի սկզբանե գործիչ չեմ համարել չեմ էլ համարում, դեռ այն ժամանակ 15-16 տարեկան էի, բայց ասում էի սա Վ.Սարգսյանի կամակատարն է ինչպես ժամանակին կատարել է ՌԴ-ի պարտադրանքները: Հայրս սաստում էր ինձ ու ասում, որ իրավունք չունեմ նման բան ասելու, սակայն հիմա ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում դրանում: Ինչևէ չեմ կարծում որ մենք՝ ես և դուք կկարողանանք մինչև վերջ հասկանալ այս խաղերի ու անամոթաբար կատարվող խաբեությունների իրական բովանդակությունն ու իմաստը, իսկ որ ցանկացածին այսօր կարող են Ձեր պես լռեցնել հենց հիմա աչքովս տեսնում եմ: Ու մինչև մեր պետության մեջ չշատանան Հունանյանները այս հարցերը երբեք լուծում չեն ստանա:


Եթե հիմա չես հասկանում որ միավորվելն է խնդիրը, կհասկանաս չորս օրից։ Իսկ քո սցենարը առնվազն երազային է, Տեր–Պետրոսյանին արդեն 20–ից ավել կուսակցություն միավորվել են. իսկ Մանուկյանին հենց իրենից անջատված մի քանի կուսակցություններ իբր միավորվելու սեթևեթանքներ են անում։ Էհ, ուշ է արդեն, շատ ուշ… մի խոսքով ինպես ասել է մեր Սրբազան Կաթողիկոսը՝ *վախեցե՛ք Աստծուց*…

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե հիմա չես հասկանում որ միավորվելն է խնդիրը, կհասկանաս չորս օրից։ Իսկ քո սցենարը առնվազն երազային է, Տեր–Պետրոսյանին արդեն 20–ից ավել կուսակցություն միավորվել են. իսկ Մանուկյանին հենց իրենից անջատված մի քանի կուսակցություններ իբր միավորվելու սեթևեթանքներ են անում։ Էհ, ուշ է արդեն, շատ ուշ… մի խոսքով ինպես ասել է մեր Սրբազան Կաթողիկոսը՝ *վախեցե՛ք Աստծուց*…


Երազային ոչինչ չկա, դա միանգամայն իրականանալի վարկած է :Angry2: , եթե իհարկե, բացի Մանուկյանից էլի ինչ-որ մեկը մտածում է ժողովրդի, նոր հետո իր շահերի համար:Լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք: Մեկ է 4օր էլ անցնի 5 տարի էլ անցնի չեմ հասկանա, ավելի ճիշտ հասկանալու ոչինչ էլ չկա, որ Մանուկյանը միավորվի ԼՏՊ-ին, կամ ասենք 2-րդ փուլում սատարի ՍՍ-ին կամ ԼՏպ-ին, որոնց ստղծած հանցագործ տարրերն է ուզում մաքրել մեր պետությունից: :Angry2:

----------


## Ancord

> Մանուկյանը ասել է, որ չի սատարելու *ՄԻԱՅՆ* Սերժ Սարգսյանին և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Եթե Լևոնին սատարի` ուրեմն անթասիբա, հասկանալիա ինչու (1996թվական), եթե Սերժին սատարի` ուրեմն ծախվածա, էլի հասկանալիա, քանի որ Սերժը իշխանությունա, իսկ ինքը` ընդդիմություն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> P.S. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող է դառնալ ՀՀ նախագահ ՄԻԱՅՆ հեղաշրջում կատարելու միջոցով ! ! !


Թասիբը էն կողմ դնենք, ԼՏՊ-ն այն մարդն է, որի պատճառով մենք ունենք հիմիկվա Հայաստանը: Ու հիմա էլ, ոչ թե վեհ գաղափարների համար է գալիս, այլ գալիս է ժողովրդից ու մի քանիսից իր վրեժը լուծելու: Ինչու պիտի Վազգենը միանա ԼՏՊ-ին, ես ուղղակի չեմ գտնում սրա պատասխանը:

----------


## keyboard

> Թասիբը էն կողմ դնենք, ԼՏՊ-ն այն մարդն է, որի պատճառով մենք ունենք հիմիկվա Հայաստանը: Ու հիմա էլ, ոչ թե վեհ գաղափարների համար է գալիս, այլ գալիս է ժողովրդից ու մի քանիսից իր վրեժը լուծելու: Ինչու պիտի Վազգենը միանա ԼՏՊ-ին, ես ուղղակի չեմ գտնում սրա պատասխանը:


Որտև դրան պատասխան չկա: Եվ հարցն էլ անիմաստ եմ համարում: Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ այսօրվա անօրինականությոն ու ավազակությոն միակ հիմնադիր ստեղծոն ինքը ԼՏՊ-ն է, դե այսքանից հետո ինչու ախր ինչու պիտի Մանուկյանը միանա նրան, որ էլի մի բան սարքեն գլխին ու էլի նա չկարողանա իրագործել իր ծրագրերը, չեմ կարծում, որ դրանից հետո ինքը իրեն կհարգի, միայն Մանուկյանը չէ նաև յուրաքանչյուր դատող անհատ: :Angry2:

----------


## Guetta

> ... Տեր–Պետրոսյանին արդեն 20–ից ավել կուսակցություն միավորվել են. իսկ Մանուկյանին հենց իրենից անջատված մի քանի կուսակցություններ իբր միավորվելու սեթևեթանքներ են անում։...  *վախեցե՛ք Աստծուց*…


Իմիջայլոց երբ Լևոնին հարցրել էին, թե որ կուսակցություններն են ձեզ միացել, ընդհամենը տվել էր 3-4 կուսակցությունների անուններ, մնացյալ միավորված կուսակցություններից ոչինչ չէր ասել` չէր կարողացել ասել, ինչն էլ խոսում է այն մասին, որ այդ կուսակցությունները այնքան "անիմաստ" են իրենց էությամբ, այսինքն այնպիսի կուսակցություններ են, որոնք ոչինչ չեն ներկայացնում իրենցից, ոչ մեկ չի ճանանչում րենց, ավելին` էլ չեմ ասում, թե էտ կուսակցություններում քանի հոգի կա` միգուցե կուսակցության լիդերի ընտանիքնա ու պլյուս մի տաս հոգի...

----------


## keyboard

> Իմիջայլոց երբ Լևոնին հարցրել էին, թե որ կուսակցություններն են ձեզ միացել, ընդհամենը տվել էր 3-4 կուսակցությունների անուններ, մնացյալ միավորված կուսակցություններից ոչինչ չէր ասել` չէր կարողացել ասել, ինչն էլ խոսում է այն մասին, որ այդ կուսակցությունները այնքան "անիմաստ" են իրենց էությամբ, այսինքն այնպիսի կուսակցություններ են, որոնք ոչինչ չեն ներկայացնում իրենցից, ոչ մեկ չի ճանանչում րենց, ավելին` էլ չեմ ասում, թե էտ կուսակցություններում քանի հոգի կա` միգուցե կուսակցության լիդերի ընտանիքնա ու պլյուս մի տաս հոգի...


Արի ես ու դու էլ կուսակցություն ստեղծենք Բյուրակնն էլ մեկ ուրիշը, հետո ասենք Մանուկյանի համախոհներից էլի ու անուն հանենք ակումբում գրենք միտինգների ժամանակ գոչենք մեզ միավորվել է ևս 5 կուսակցություն, բայց 5 հոգանոց :Hands Up:  :LOL:  Այդ ժամանակ արդեն կսսկվեն գրառւմները Վ.Մանուկյանը քայլեր է անում և լուրջ մրցակցության մեջ է մտել  :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Հիմնավորում եմ հետևյալ կերպ: Շատ պարզ: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ուղակի դրությունը պահում է վերահսկողության տակ: Եթե 2003-ին նույն ձևով էլ Դեմիրճյանը իրավիճակը կարողանար կառավարել, Գեղամյանի դավաճանության ազդեցությունը այդքան մեծ չեր լինի: Հիմա` նույն վտանը նորից առկա է: Նույնիսկ եթե Արթուրը դեռ չի կաշառվել, երբ իշխանությունները զգան, որ իրենց միակ հույսը նրա միջոցով մարդկանց մոլորության մեջ գցելն է, նրանք Արթուրին այնպիսի փողեր կառաջարկեն, որ նա առնվազն պետք է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը լինի, որ կարողանա դիմակայել այդպիսի գայթակղությանը: Այսպիսով, այս երևույթը կանխելու համար պետք էր մարդկանց նախորոք զգուշացնել:


Չդիմացա հանրահավաքին, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ինձ զգում էի այնպիսի վիճակում, կարծես շուրջս բոլորը թշնամիներ են, ո'չ, իմ չէ, Հայաստանի թշնամիներ,որն ավելի զարհուրելի էր ... Մեղա քեզ Տեր, մեղա...

Հիմա ուզում եմ 2003 թվին Գեղամյանի "մատուցած ծառայությունների" մասին ասել:  Այն ժամանակ Իշխանություններին կարծես թե հաջողվել էր Մանուկյանին չեզոքացնել ու Բադալյանի բացակայության պայմաններում ամենավտանգավոր թեկնածուն նա էր: 
Իշխանություններին նորից օգնության եկավ Դեմիրճյանի "ֆենոմենը": Սերժի գլխավորած շտաբը ավելի շատ փող էր ծախսում Ստեփան Դմիրճյանի հավաքույթների կազմակերպման ու ոչխարամորթի վրա, քան սեփական թեկնածուի քարոզարշավի: Պարզից  էլ պարզ էր, այժմ էլ Ստեփանին "սարքել" ընդիմության առաջնորդ, ու հոր օրինակով "պարտության մատնել" երկրորդ փուլում: 
Քաղաքական պայքարին անփորձ` որդի Դեմիրճյանը խայծը կուլ տվեց, հավատալով այն բանին, թե իբր ինքն իսկապես առաջնորդ է, ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ դրժեց Գեղամյանի ու մյուսների առաջարկը` ընտրություններն համարել կեղծված և հրաժարվել երկրորդ փուլից: Իր այդ քայլով փաստորեն Դեմիրճյանը դրժեց իր նախընտրական խոստումներն ու չեմ ուզում ասել "դավաճանեց" /Դա ԼՏՊ-ի բառն է, որը նա պատրաստ է օգտագործել նույնիսկ ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, եթե պահն իրենից այդպես պահանջի/ , այլ չհամաձայնվեց նրա հետ ու հեռացավ խոստումները դրժողից:
Ինչպես 1998-ին, այնպես էլ 2003-ին իշխանությունները հմտորեն օգտադործեցին պարոնայք Դեմիրճյաններին` իրենց ծրագրերն իրականացնելու համար ու այստեղ, բացի Դեմիրճյանից ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, իսկ եթե Մանուկյանը կամ Գեղամյանը մեղք ունեին, ապա ո՞ւր էր "Խոշորագույն" ներեցեք "Հանճարեղ" բայց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել "Տիեզերական մասշտաբի" քաղաքական գործիչը, որը  լռում ու թույլ էր տալիս, որ իր ժառանգած երկիրն այս օրին հասնի: Սպասում էր, որ մենք ազգովի խնդրե՞նք ,որ վերադառնա՞, սակայն մենք ազգովի չենք խնդրել նրան, ու եթե նա վերադարձել է, ապա միայն *իր* *դիվային* պլանները կյանքի կոչելու համար միայն, նա վերադարձել է ամեն ինչ ու ամենքին ոտնատակ տալու, պղծելու և ապականելու, այդ է պատճառը, որ ոչ մի բանից չի խորշում, անգամ զրպարտելուց, ստելուց ու զազրախոսելուց:
Ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր իմաստուն ժողովուրդն այս անգամ էլ իր մեջ ուժ կգտնի *ՈՉ* ասելու լևոնիզմին ու լևոնականությանը...

----------


## keyboard

> Չդիմացա հանրահավաքին, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ինձ զգում էի այնպիսի վիճակում, կարծես շուրջս բոլորը թշնամիներ են, ո'չ, իմ չէ, Հայաստանի թշնամիներ,որն ավելի զարհուրելի էր ... Մեղա քեզ Տեր, մեղա...
> 
> Հիմա ուզում եմ 2003 թվին Գեղամյանի "մատուցած ծառայությունների" մասին ասել:  Այն ժամանակ Իշխանություններին կարծես թե հաջողվել էր Մանուկյանին չեզոքացնել ու Բադալյանի բացակայության պայմաններում ամենավտանգավոր թեկնածուն նա էր: 
> Իշխանություններին նորից օգնության եկավ Դեմիրճյանի "ֆենոմենը": Սերժի գլխավորած շտաբը ավելի շատ փող էր ծախսում Ստեփան Դմիրճյանի հավաքույթների կազմակերպման ու ոչխարամորթի վրա, քան սեփական թեկնածուի քարոզարշավի: Պարզից  էլ պարզ էր, այժմ էլ Ստեփանին "սարքել" ընդիմության առաջնորդ, ու հոր օրինակով "պարտության մատնել" երկրորդ փուլում: 
> Քաղաքական պայքարին անփորձ` որդի Դեմիրճյանը խայծը կուլ տվեց, հավատալով այն բանին, թե իբր ինքն իսկապես առաջնորդ է, ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ դրժեց Գեղամյանի ու մյուսների առաջարկը` ընտրություններն համարել կեղծված և հրաժարվել երկրորդ փուլից: Իր այդ քայլով փաստորեն Դեմիրճյանը դրժեց իր նախընտրական խոստումներն ու չեմ ուզում ասել "դավաճանեց" /Դա ԼՏՊ-ի բառն է, որը նա պատրաստ է օգտագործել նույնիսկ ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, եթե պահն իրենից այդպես պահանջի/ , այլ չհամաձայնվեց նրա հետ ու հեռացավ խոստումները դրժողից:
> Ինչպես 1998-ին, այնպես էլ 2003-ին իշխանությունները հմտորեն օգտադործեցին պարոնայք Դեմիրճյաններին` իրենց ծրագրերն իրականացնելու համար ու այստեղ, բացի Դեմիրճյանից ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, իսկ եթե Մանուկյանը կամ Գեղամյանը մեղք ունեին, ապա ո՞ւր էր "Խոշորագույն" ներեցեք "Հանճարեղ" բայց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել "Տիեզերական մասշտաբի" քաղաքական գործիչը, որը  լռում ու թույլ էր տալիս, որ իր ժառանգած երկիրն այս օրին հասնի: Սպասում էր, որ մենք ազգովի խնդրե՞նք ,որ վերադառնա՞, սակայն մենք ազգովի չենք խնդրել նրան, ու եթե նա վերադարձել է, ապա միայն *իր* *դիվային* պլանները կյանքի կոչելու համար միայն, նա վերադարձել է ամեն ինչ ու ամենքին ոտնատակ տալու, պղծելու և ապականելու, այդ է պատճառը, որ ոչ մի բանից չի խորշում, անգամ զրպարտելուց, ստելուց ու զազրախոսելուց:
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր իմաստուն ժողովուրդն այս անգամ էլ իր մեջ ուժ կգտնի *ՈՉ* ասելու լևոնիզմին ու լևոնականությանը...


Հզոր էր: Ես կյանքումս ոչ մի անգամ այսպիսի ատելությամբ ոչ մեկի հանդեպ լցված չեմ եղել ինչքան որ ԼՏՊ-ի: Հիմա էլի կասեն էմոցիաներով քաղաքականություն չեն սարքում: Այո չեն սարքում: Բայց համենայնդեպս չեմ կարող էմոցիա չցուցադրել ինձ խաբողին: Ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդը ՈՉ ասի, մեր ժողովուրդը սիրում է, երբ իրեն խաբում են: :Angry2:  Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրվելու է, սարսափում եմ միայն այդ մտքից...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չդիմացա հանրահավաքին, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ինձ զգում էի այնպիսի վիճակում, կարծես շուրջս բոլորը թշնամիներ են, ո'չ, իմ չէ, Հայաստանի թշնամիներ,որն ավելի զարհուրելի էր ... Մեղա քեզ Տեր, մեղա...
> 
> Հիմա ուզում եմ 2003 թվին Գեղամյանի "մատուցած ծառայությունների" մասին ասել:  Այն ժամանակ Իշխանություններին կարծես թե հաջողվել էր Մանուկյանին չեզոքացնել ու Բադալյանի բացակայության պայմաններում ամենավտանգավոր թեկնածուն նա էր: 
> Իշխանություններին նորից օգնության եկավ Դեմիրճյանի "ֆենոմենը": Սերժի գլխավորած շտաբը ավելի շատ փող էր ծախսում Ստեփան Դմիրճյանի հավաքույթների կազմակերպման ու ոչխարամորթի վրա, քան սեփական թեկնածուի քարոզարշավի: Պարզից  էլ պարզ էր, այժմ էլ Ստեփանին "սարքել" ընդիմության առաջնորդ, ու հոր օրինակով "պարտության մատնել" երկրորդ փուլում: 
> Քաղաքական պայքարին անփորձ` որդի Դեմիրճյանը խայծը կուլ տվեց, հավատալով այն բանին, թե իբր ինքն իսկապես առաջնորդ է, ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ դրժեց Գեղամյանի ու մյուսների առաջարկը` ընտրություններն համարել կեղծված և հրաժարվել երկրորդ փուլից: Իր այդ քայլով փաստորեն Դեմիրճյանը դրժեց իր նախընտրական խոստումներն ու չեմ ուզում ասել "դավաճանեց" /Դա ԼՏՊ-ի բառն է, որը նա պատրաստ է օգտագործել նույնիսկ ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, եթե պահն իրենից այդպես պահանջի/ , այլ չհամաձայնվեց նրա հետ ու հեռացավ խոստումները դրժողից:
> Ինչպես 1998-ին, այնպես էլ 2003-ին իշխանությունները հմտորեն օգտադործեցին պարոնայք Դեմիրճյաններին` իրենց ծրագրերն իրականացնելու համար ու այստեղ, բացի Դեմիրճյանից ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, իսկ եթե Մանուկյանը կամ Գեղամյանը մեղք ունեին, ապա ո՞ւր էր "Խոշորագույն" ներեցեք "Հանճարեղ" բայց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել "Տիեզերական մասշտաբի" քաղաքական գործիչը, որը  լռում ու թույլ էր տալիս, որ իր ժառանգած երկիրն այս օրին հասնի: Սպասում էր, որ մենք ազգովի խնդրե՞նք ,որ վերադառնա՞, սակայն մենք ազգովի չենք խնդրել նրան, ու եթե նա վերադարձել է, ապա միայն *իր* *դիվային* պլանները կյանքի կոչելու համար միայն, նա վերադարձել է ամեն ինչ ու ամենքին ոտնատակ տալու, պղծելու և ապականելու, այդ է պատճառը, որ ոչ մի բանից չի խորշում, անգամ զրպարտելուց, ստելուց ու զազրախոսելուց:
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր իմաստուն ժողովուրդն այս անգամ էլ իր մեջ ուժ կգտնի *ՈՉ* ասելու լևոնիզմին ու լևոնականությանը...


Օհո, դեռ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը նախագահ չի, բայց փաստորեն արդեն ձևավորված ընդիմություն ունի :LOL:  Ինչևէ, ընդիմություն միշտ էլ պետք է, բայց ժամանակին ու ճիշտ վայրում։ :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Օհո, դեռ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը նախագահ չի, բայց փաստորեն արդեն ձևավորված ընդիմություն ունի Ինչևէ, ընդիմություն միշտ էլ պետք է, բայց ժամանակին ու ճիշտ վայրում։


Չի էլ ընտրվի, համենայն դեպս այդպես եմ կարծում, իսկ եթե ընտրվի էլ այո վրաստանի շարժերի պես բաներ կազմակերպողներից մեկն էլ ես կլինեմ: Եթե ինձ էլ Պատր...շվիլիի օրը չգցեն «Հագցնեն փայտե մակինթոշ» և հորիզոնական դիրքով մի 6 հոգով տեղափոխեն: :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չի էլ ընտրվի, համենայն դեպս այդպես եմ կարծում, իսկ եթե ընտրվի էլ այո վրաստանի շարժերի պես բաներ կազմակերպողներից մեկն էլ ես կլինեմ: Եթե ինձ էլ Պատր...շվիլիի օրը չգցեն «Հագցնեն փայտե մակինթոշ» և հորիզոնական դիրքով մի 6 հոգով տեղափոխեն:


Հարգելիս, դուք այդպես էլ չկարողացաք հասկանալ մի պարզ, մաթեմաթիկական ճշմարտություն՝ այս պահին չսատարելով Տեր–Պետրոսյանին դուք ավտոմատ կերպով աշխատում եք Սերժի օգտին։ Իսկ Տեր–Պետրսյանը վստահաբար ուզում է նախագահ դառնալ և կդառնա։

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելիս, դուք այդպես էլ չկարողացաք հասկանալ մի պարզ, մաթեմաթիկական ճշմարտություն՝ այս պահին չսատարելով Տեր–Պետրոսյանին դուք ավտոմատ կերպով աշխատում եք Սերժի օգտին։ Իսկ Տեր–Պետրսյանը վստահաբար ուզում է նախագահ դառնալ և կդառնա։


Ես աշխատում եմ նախ իմ, հետո էլ պետության շահերի օգտին և ամենևին չեմ կարծում, որ ընտրելով Մանուկյանին իմ ձայնը կգնա ՍՍ-ին: :Angry2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հայեր ջան հանգիստ :Smile: : Քաղաքականության մեջ երբեք ազնվագույն մարդիկ բարձրունքներ չեն գրավում: Այն էլ մեր նման երկրում, որ ազնիվ մարդը նույնիսկ շատքային քաղ ծառայող, էլ չեմ ասում բաժնի վարիչ կամ նման մի բան չի կարող աշխատել: Պետք չէ ոչ մեկին ատել: Մեր թեկնածուների մեջ, երևի, ամենաքիչ «կեղտոտված» ու սկզբունքային մարդը Վ.Մանուկյանն է, բայց արի ու տես, որ նա այսօր ֆավորիտների շարքում չէ: Եթե մենք կայացած ժողովրդավարական պետություն լինեինք, Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կհամարվեր քաղաքական դիակ, բայց արի ու տես, որ այսօր մենակ նա է լուրջ արգելք հանդիսանում իշխանությունների ապօրինի վերարտադրման ճանապարհին՝ որովհետև ընդդիմադիրներից միայն նա ունի բավարար նյութական ռեսուրսներ  (որոնք իհարկե 92-98թթ. նախագահական աշխատավարձից չեն գոյացել), իրեն սատարող կրիմինալա-օլիգարխիկ ուժեր և այլն: Այնպես, որ պետք չէ ոչ մեկին ազգի թշնամի համարել: Ամեն մեկն ունի իր արժեքային համակարգը, բարոյականության ըմբռնումը, սկզբունքները և այլն: Եվ առավել ևս պետք չէ թշնամի համարել այս կամ այն թեկնածուին սատարող ձեր հայրենակցին՝ մեկի խելքնա էնքան կարճ, որ մենակ իրա փորի մասին ա մտածում, մյուսը մոլորության մեջ ա, 3-րդն էլ միգուցե ձեզանից խելացի ա ու իրականում ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն ա կատարել, քան դուք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես աշխատում եմ նախ իմ, հետո էլ պետության շահերի օգտին և ամենևին չեմ կարծում, որ ընտրելով Մանուկյանին իմ ձայնը կգնա ՍՍ-ին:


Բացատրում եմ… բացատրե՞մ… թե՞ չբացատրեմ… 
Հիմա ո՞րն է այս պետության գերխնդիրը, նախքան հրաշալի ծրագրերի իրականացմանն անցնելը՝ ազատվել կլանային, քրեական համակարգից։ Ո՞ր թեկնածուն է, որի համար դա գերխնդիր է… չասեմ։ Ո՞ր դեպքում է որ այդ թեկնածուն լիարժեքորնեն կհաղթի իշխանական թեկնածուին՝ այն դեպքում, երբ հավաքում է ձայների մեծամասնություն։ Ո՞ր դեպքում նրա ձայները համեմատականորեն կպակասեն ու կհեշտացնեն իշխանական թեկնածուի հաղթանակը, այսինքն ավելի քիչ ձայներ նա ստիպված կլինի կեղծել, լցոնել, և այլն՝ երբ ձայներ գնան նաև մյուս թեկնածուներին, այդպիսով նվազենցնելով հիմնական *ընդդիմադիր* թեկնածուի ձայները։ Իհարկե կան մարդիկ, որոնք պնդում են որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը կլանային համակարգի հիմնադիրն է, կամ նրանից է ծնվել այս ամենը, որ կգա ու ավելի շատ կթալանի և այլն… Այս թեմայով ես չեմ զրուցի արդեն, անիմաստ է, և հոգել եմ ու պիվա եմ ուզում :LOL:  Նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ հայտարարել, որ ասենք Մանուկյանը, կամ մյուսները էլի գալիս են թալանելու, և ոչ ժողովրդին փրկելու։  Ծեծված և ուշացած թեմա է մի խոսքով։ Բոլորիս բարի, անշառ ու անփորձանք ընտրություններ։ :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Հայեր ջան հանգիստ: Քաղաքականության մեջ երբեք ազնվագույն մարդիկ բարձրունքներ չեն գրավում: Այն էլ մեր նման երկրում, որ ազնիվ մարդը նույնիսկ շատքային քաղ ծառայող, էլ չեմ ասում բաժնի վարիչ կամ նման մի բան չի կարող աշխատել: Պետք չէ ոչ մեկին ատել: Մեր թեկնածուների մեջ, երևի, ամենաքիչ «կեղտոտված» ու սկզբունքային մարդը Վ.Մանուկյանն է, բայց արի ու տես, որ նա այսօր ֆավորիտների շարքում չէ: Եթե մենք կայացած ժողովրդավարական պետություն լինեինք, Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կհամարվեր քաղաքական դիակ, բայց արի ու տես, որ այսօր մենակ նա է լուրջ արգելք հանդիսանում իշխանությունների ապօրինի վերարտադրման ճանապարհին՝ որովհետև ընդդիմադիրներից միայն նա ունի բավարար նյութական ռեսուրսներ  (որոնք իհարկե 92-98թթ. նախագահական աշխատավարձից չեն գոյացել), իրեն սատարող կրիմինալա-օլիգարխիկ ուժեր և այլն: Այնպես, որ պետք չէ ոչ մեկին ազգի թշնամի համարել: Ամեն մեկն ունի իր արժեքային համակարգը, բարոյականության ըմբռնումը, սկզբունքները և այլն: Եվ առավել ևս պետք չէ թշնամի համարել այս կամ այն թեկնածուին սատարող ձեր հայրենակցին՝ մեկի խելքնա էնքան կարճ, որ մենակ իրա փորի մասին ա մտածում, մյուսը մոլորության մեջ ա, 3-րդն էլ միգուցե ձեզանից խելացի ա ու իրականում ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն ա կատարել, քան դուք:


 :LOL:  Կարծում եմ հանգիստ մնալը այնքան էլ հեշտ չի այն դեպքում, երբ աչքիդ առաջ խաբում են ժողովրդին: Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ մնաց արդեն 3 օր, դրանից հետո կերևա :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Բացատրում եմ… բացատրե՞մ… թե՞ չբացատրեմ… 
> Հիմա ո՞րն է այս պետության գերխնդիրը, նախքան հրաշալի ծրագրերի իրականացմանն անցնելը՝ ազատվել կլանային, քրեական համակարգից։ Ո՞ր թեկնածուն է, որի համար դա գերխնդիր է… չասեմ։ Ո՞ր դեպքում է որ այդ թեկնածուն լիարժեքորնեն կհաղթի իշխանական թեկնածուին՝ այն դեպքում, երբ հավաքում է ձայների մեծամասնություն։ Ո՞ր դեպքում նրա ձայները համեմատականորեն կպակասեն ու կհեշտացնեն իշխանական թեկնածուի հաղթանակը, այսինքն ավելի քիչ ձայներ նա ստիպված կլինի կեղծել, լցոնել, և այլն՝ երբ ձայներ գնան նաև մյուս թեկնածուներին, այդպիսով նվազենցնելով հիմնական *ընդդիմադիր* թեկնածուի ձայները։ Իհարկե կան մարդիկ, որոնք պնդում են որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը կլանային համակարգի հիմնադիրն է, կամ նրանից է ծնվել այս ամենը, որ կգա ու ավելի շատ կթալանի և այլն… Այս թեմայով ես չեմ զրուցի արդեն, անիմաստ է, և հոգել եմ ու պիվա եմ ուզում Նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ հայտարարել, որ ասենք Մանուկյանը, կամ մյուսները էլի գալիս են թալանելու, և ոչ ժողովրդին փրկելու։  Ծեծված և ուշացած թեմա է մի խոսքով։ Բոլորիս բարի, անշառ ու անփորձանք ընտրություններ։


Անուշ խմես պիվան, ընտրություններից հետո Աստծո կամոք կհանդիպենք իրար հետ կխմենք ու կքննարկենք այս ամենը: Բայց մեկա դու չես կարող ասես, որ Մանուկյանը գալիս է թալանելու, որտև ներկայիս թեկնածուներից միակն է, որ թալանելու շանս ունեցել է բայց չի արել,ինչը համոզված եմ դու չես կարող ասել ԼՏՊ-ի համար, ինչևէ կարելի է անվերջ խոսել: Սպասենք...

Արդեն մնաց 3 օր...

----------


## voter

ԼՏՊն պահանջել է վերադարձնել Քելբաջարը ու Աղդամը 
http://www.azg.am/AM/2008021701

----------


## սիսար

> Հարգելիս, դուք այդպես էլ չկարողացաք հասկանալ մի պարզ, մաթեմաթիկական ճշմարտություն՝ այս պահին չսատարելով Տեր–Պետրոսյանին դուք ավտոմատ կերպով աշխատում եք Սերժի օգտին։ Իսկ Տեր–Պետրսյանը վստահաբար ուզում է նախագահ դառնալ և կդառնա։


Վիշապ   եղբայր   շատ   ես   վստահ,   իսկ   անձամ  ունեմ   հակառակ   կարծիք:  Եթե   հետեվենք   ներկայիս   աղխարհաքաղաքական   անցուդարձերին,  ապա   պարզից   էլ   պարզ   է   որ,  Լ.Տ.Պ-ն   ցանկալի   չէ,  հայաստանի   համար  կենսական   դեր   խաղացող   երկու   պետություններ՛   Իրանի   եւ   Ռուսաստանի   կողմից,  հատկապես   այն   օրվանից,  երբ   նրան   միացավ   Րաֆֆին:   միայն   այս   հանգամանքը   բավական   է   որ   նա   երբեք   չի   դառնալու   հայաստանի   նախագահ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Լ.Տ.Պ-ն   ցանկալի   չէ,  հայաստանի   համար  կենսական   դեր   խաղացող   երկու   պետություններ՛   Իրանի   եւ   Ռուսաստանի   կողմից,*  հատկապես   այն   օրվանից,  երբ   նրան   միացավ   Րաֆֆին:   միայն   այս   հանգամանքը   բավական   է   որ   նա   երբեք   չի   դառնալու   հայաստանի   նախագահ:


ժողովուրդ!  Այ ժողովուու~րդ ... Ախր Ռուսաստանի համար ի~նչ կապ ունի էստեղ ով կլինի նախագահ?? Կարաք ինձ բացատրեք?? Նա ախր ամենաբարձր զանգակատնից թքած ունի Հայաստանը ղեկավարող անձի ինքնության վրա...Ուզումա Լեւոնը լինի, ուզումա` Հրանտ Թոխատյանը... Ռուսաստանին միայն մի բանա պետք` հնազանդ Հայաստան: ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ: Ու ցանկացած նախագահ դա իրենց ապահովելու է: Կամ ծաղկեցնելով օճառի բիզնեսը, կամ խելքը աշխատացնելով: Դա է լինելու տարբերությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Լ.Տ.Պ-ն   ցանկալի   չէ,  հայաստանի   համար  կենսական   դեր   խաղացող   երկու   պետություններ՛   Իրանի   եւ   Ռուսաստանի   կողմից,  հատկապես   այն   օրվանից,  երբ   նրան   միացավ   Րաֆֆին:


Սա իրոք սարսափելի հարված էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմի համար:
Ու ամենավատն այն էր, որ սա միակ սարսափելի հարվածը չէր:
Երբ նրան միացավ Արամ Կարապետյանը, նա անցանկալի թեկնածու դարձավ նաև ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի համար:
Ու սա էլ դեռ ամենը չէր, երբ նրան միացան Երկրապահներն ու Հատուկ Գնդի տղերքը, նա անցանկալի թեկնածու դարձավ նաև ՀՀ քաղաքացիների համար: 
Ա՛յ, ա՛յ, ա՛յ...

Միայն հարց է առաջանում: Այդքան անցանկալի ու շանս չունեցող թեկնածուն, հարգելի Սիսար, ինչու՞ է քեզ այդքան հուզում  :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Լ.Տ.Պ-ն ցանկալի չէ, հայաստանի համար կենսական դեր խաղացող երկու պետություններ՛ Իրանի եւ Ռուսաստանի կողմից, հատկապես այն օրվանից, երբ նրան միացավ Րաֆֆին: միայն այս հանգամանքը բավական է որ նա երբեք չի դառնալու հայաստանի նախագահ:


Հիշեցնեմ Պուտինի հայտարարությունը ._ Եթե Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը ընտրի Տեր-Պետրոսյանին , ես առաջինը նրան կշնորհավորեմ : 
Երբ ԼՏՊ-ին միանում է որևէ քաղաքական ուժ , այդ փաստը ամենևին չի նշանակում , որ նա ընդունում է այդ ուժի քաղաքական հայացքները : Րաֆֆիի դեպքում նրանց հայացքները համընկնում են գլխավորում ` այն է ` պետք է Հայաստանում ներկա վարչախմբին հեռացնել իշխանությունից : Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը Իրանի կամ Ռուսաստանի աչքի փուշը չի , ավելին , նա նրանց համար էական նշանակություն չունի :

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե   հետեվենք   ներկայիս   աղխարհաքաղաքական   անցուդարձերին,  ապա   պարզից   էլ   պարզ   է   որ,  Լ.Տ.Պ-ն   ցանկալի   չէ,  հայաստանի   համար  կենսական   դեր   խաղացող   երկու   պետություններ՛   Իրանի   եւ   Ռուսաստանի   կողմից,  հատկապես   այն   օրվանից,  երբ   նրան   միացավ   Րաֆֆին:   միայն   այս   հանգամանքը   բավական   է   որ   նա   երբեք   չի   դառնալու   հայաստանի   նախագահ:


 :Sad: 
Ընդամենը 10 տարվա ընթացքում, կզողների ու պպզողների թայֆեն էս ի՞նչ վիճակի բերեց մեզ՝ հայաստանաբնակներիս:
Անկախության առաջին տարիներին զոռով պրծել էինք էս ձևի մտածելակերպից...

Եթե Սերժը դառնա նախագահ, ապա մի 10 տարի էլ եթե անցնի, ապա մեր ապագա համերկրացիները արդեն կասեն, որ իրենց տան գլխավորին պետք է հարմաձակնեցնեն կալուգայի մարզում ապրող Վասյաի ներկայացված պահանջներին...

*Ամոթ է այ ժողովուրդ... Խելքի արեք... Թասիբ ու արժանապատվություն կոչվող բաներ  կան աշխարհում...*
Դրանք մեր ազգի համար լրիվ զրոյական գաղափարնե՞ր են դարձել: 
*Բա էս ամեն ինչը  ինչի՞ համար էր: Որ Ղարաբաղը ազատ ապրի Հայաստանի կազմում, իսկ արդեն Հայաստանը Ղարաբաղի հետ միասին դառնա Ռուսի կամ  Պարսիկի Ճո՞րտը:*  :Bad:

----------


## Che_Guevara

keyboard -ին

Հարգելի keyboard: Կարդացի բոլոր գրառումներդ` և ինձ ուղղված, և ուրիշներին: Մեծ հաճույքով կպատասխանեի դրանց բոլորին, բայց ժամանակ չունեմ: Ուղակի քեզ ասեմ, որ դու չափազանց կենցաղային ձևերով ես քննարկում դեպքերը: Որևէ դեպք միայն մեկ գործոնի տեսանկյունից քննարկելը շատ սխալ է: 

Օրինակ` դու ասում ես (եթե ոչ բառացի, ապա գոնե իմաստը նույնն է), որ յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածում, ընտրարշավի ընթացքում միայն մի բանով պետք է զբաղվի` պետք է ցույց տա թե ինչքան հայրենասեր է ինքը, և ինչքան է սիրում իր ժողովրդին: Այդպիսի թեկնածուն շատ շուտով կդառնա Տիգրան Կարապետյան, և ոչ ոգ , բացի տկարամիտներից, իրեն ձայն չի տա: Թեկնածուն պետք է մտածի նաև ընտրարշավի ընթացքում (Լևեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքում սեպտեմբերի 21-ից սկսած) իրեն ուղղված սպառնալիքների ու հակաքարոզչության տակից դուրս գալու մասին: Պետք է մտածի նաև քաղաքական որոշակի տեխնոլոգիաներով իր վարկանիշը (Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքում` 10 տարի արհեստականորեն իջեցված) բարձրացնելու մասին: 

Երբեք չեմ մոռանա: Նոյեմբերի 3-ին, երբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպում էր երիտասարդների հետ, հարցերից մեկը եղավ, թե ինչպես է պատրաստվում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պայքարել այսպիսի հակաքարոզչության դեմ: Նա ասած, "Մի մտածեք, միչև ընտրությունները Հայաստանի Հանրապետության յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ծանոթ կլինի իմ իրական գործունեությանը": Այն ժամանակ դա թվում էր ֆանտաստիկա, քանի որ երբեք չէիր պատկերացնի, որ նա այսքան մեծ ընտրազանգված կհավաքեր, ու ամեն քայլափոխի կարող էիր լսել իր մասին դրական խոսքեր:

Այդ մարդը կարողացավ շրջանցել լրատվական բլոկադան, կարողացավ իր կողքը համախմբել մի մեծ թին, որը ժամ առ ժամ մեծանում է: Շրջանցեց իշխանությունների բոլոր տեսակի տեռորները ու հարձակումները: 

Իսկ դու ասում էս, թե նա շտապում ու սայթաքում է: Սա կարող էր ասեն միայն մարդ, որը պակերեսորեն է գնահատում երևույթները: Ասա մի քաղաքական գործչի անուն, որը կկարողանար հաղթահարել նշածս բոլոր, ու շատ այլ դժվարություններ: Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամ բայտարարում եմ` *Հայաստանում չկա նրա նման հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ:* Ու ես իմ երկրի ճակատագիրը վստահում եմ հենց իրեն:

----------


## Marduk

dvgray

Ինչի ես զարմանում, ումից ես բողոքում:
Էնքան քարոզեցիք թուրքահպատակություն, որ ժողովրդի մոտ նորից ուժեղ կարոտ առաջացրեցիք դեպի Ռուսաստան:

----------


## Ancord

> keyboard -ին
> 
> Հարգելի keyboard: Կարդացի բոլոր գրառումներդ` և ինձ ուղղված, և ուրիշներին: Մեծ հաճույքով կպատասխանեի դրանց բոլորին, բայց ժամանակ չունեմ: Ուղակի քեզ ասեմ, որ դու չափազանց կենցաղային ձևերով ես քննարկում դեպքերը: Որևէ դեպք միայն մեկ գործոնի տեսանկյունից քննարկելը շատ սխալ է: 
> 
> Օրինակ` դու ասում ես (եթե ոչ բառացի, ապա գոնե իմաստը նույնն է), որ յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածում, ընտրարշավի ընթացքում միայն մի բանով պետք է զբաղվի` պետք է ցույց տա թե ինչքան հայրենասեր է ինքը, և ինչքան է սիրում իր ժողովրդին: Այդպիսի թեկնածուն շատ շուտով կդառնա Տիգրան Կարապետյան, և ոչ ոգ , բացի տկարամիտներից, իրեն ձայն չի տա: Թեկնածուն պետք է մտածի նաև ընտրարշավի ընթացքում (Լևեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքում սեպտեմբերի 21-ից սկսած) իրեն ուղղված սպառնալիքների ու հակաքարոզչության տակից դուրս գալու մասին: Պետք է մտածի նաև քաղաքական որոշակի տեխնոլոգիաներով իր վարկանիշը (Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքում` 10 տարի արհեստականորեն իջեցված) բարձրացնելու մասին: 
> 
> Երբեք չեմ մոռանա: Նոյեմբերի 3-ին, երբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանդիպում էր երիտասարդների հետ, հարցերից մեկը եղավ, թե ինչպես է պատրաստվում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պայքարել այսպիսի հակաքարոզչության դեմ: Նա ասած, "Մի մտածեք, միչև ընտրությունները Հայաստանի Հանրապետության յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ծանոթ կլինի իմ իրական գործունեությանը": Այն ժամանակ դա թվում էր ֆանտաստիկա, քանի որ երբեք չէիր պատկերացնի, որ նա այսքան մեծ ընտրազանգված կհավաքեր, ու ամեն քայլափոխի կարող էիր լսել իր մասին դրական խոսքեր:
> 
> Այդ մարդը կարողացավ շրջանցել լրատվական բլոկադան, կարողացավ իր կողքը համախմբել մի մեծ թին, որը ժամ առ ժամ մեծանում է: Շրջանցեց իշխանությունների բոլոր տեսակի տեռորները ու հարձակումները: 
> ...


Եթե դու իսկապես այդպես ես կարծում շատ մեծ է լինելու քո հիասթափությունը:

----------


## _DEATH_

Մասիվում 2-3 շաբաթա լույսերը ամեն օր գնում են մի 4-5 ժամով, Ռոբն ու Սերժը հիշացնում են էտ օրերը  :LOL: : Ու ով չգիտի ասեմ, կարաք համոզված լինեք, որ լևոնը ադրբեջացիներին արդեն խոստացելա ղարաբաղը, հիմա ինչի էք ուզում ամեն ինչ երկարանա, թող սերժը ընտրվի պրծնենք էլի, ահաբեկչություն N2 եք ուզում, էն մնացած 9 թեկնածուներից ով էլ եղավ ահաբեկչություն լինելուա, էտի աքսիոմա  :Cool: 
Ովա տեսել երեքշաբթի օրվա համար ինչեր են անում, կոնկրետ ես պատերազմի եմ սպասում չորորդ համաշխարհային  :LOL:  Լևոնը որ եղավ Լուսինը տեղափոխվելուա երևան գիտնականները էլ կարիք չեն ունենա կոսմոս գնան, արդեն հայաստանի փլատակները հերիք կլինի:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մասիվում 2-3 շաբաթա լույսերը ամեն օր գնում են մի 4-5 ժամով, Ռոբն ու Սերժը հիշացնում են էտ օրերը : Ու ով չգիտի ասեմ, կարաք համոզված լինեք, որ լևոնը ադրբեջացիներին արդեն խոստացելա ղարաբաղը, հիմա ինչի էք ուզում ամեն ինչ երկարանա, թող սերժը ընտրվի պրծնենք էլի, ահաբեկչություն N2 եք ուզում, էն մնացած 9 թեկնածուներից ով էլ եղավ ահաբեկչություն լինելուա, էտի աքսիոմա


ավելի լավ ա Ղարաբաղից զրկվենք, քան թե Մեղրիից

----------


## Սամվել

> Մասիվում 2-3 շաբաթա լույսերը ամեն օր գնում են մի 4-5 ժամով, Ռոբն ու Սերժը հիշացնում են էտ օրերը : Ու ով չգիտի ասեմ, կարաք համոզված լինեք, որ լևոնը ադրբեջացիներին արդեն խոստացելա ղարաբաղը, հիմա ինչի էք ուզում ամեն ինչ երկարանա, թող սերժը ընտրվի պրծնենք էլի, ահաբեկչություն N2 եք ուզում, էն մնացած 9 թեկնածուներից ով էլ եղավ ահաբեկչություն լինելուա, էտի աքսիոմա 
> Ովա տեսել երեքշաբթի օրվա համար ինչեր են անում, կոնկրետ ես պատերազմի եմ սպասում չորորդ համաշխարհային  Լևոնը որ եղավ Լուսինը տեղափոխվելուա երևան գիտնականները էլ կարիք չեն ունենա կոսմոս գնան, արդեն հայաստանի փլատակները հերիք կլինի:


Ղարաբաղը չի, ինչոր գրավյալ տարածքներ են, եթե չեմ սխալվում  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ղարաբաղը չի, ինչոր գրավյալ տարածքներ են, եթե չեմ սխալվում


Հա+ղարաբաղ, նույն բաննա ուզում անի ինչը ուզում էր աներ իրա նախագահ լինելու օրոք, բախտներս բերելա, որ էն ժամանակ չհաջողվեց, էրեկ համառոտ մի երկու բառ դրա մասին էլ ասեց քոչարյանը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա+ղարաբաղ, նույն բաննա ուզում անի ինչը ուզում էր աներ իրա նախագահ լինելու օրոք, բախտներս բերելա, որ էն ժամանակ չհաջողվեց, էրեկ համառոտ մի երկու բառ դրա մասին էլ ասեց քոչարյանը:


Հ1 ո՞վ  :LOL: 

Մի հավատա Քոչարյանին, ինքը հիմա պանիկայի մեջա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ես Լևոնական չեմ  :Jpit: , ուղակի ճիշտը ճիշտ ընկալենք  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հ1 ո՞վ 
> 
> Մի հավատա Քոչարյանին, ինքը հիմա պանիկայի մեջա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Լևոնական չեմ , ուղակի ճիշտը ճիշտ ընկալենք


Չէ էս մեկը չի խաբում, մենակ իրանից էտի չեմ լսել, լևոնն էլ չի թաքցնում ճիշտն ասած:

----------


## Smergh

Հետաքրքիր է, Քոչարյանի երեկվա կիսատ-պռատ բացահայտումներից հետո ի՞նչ են մտածում իրենց առաջնորդի մասին լևոնականները:
Ասում եմ կիսատ-պռատ, որովհետև  Նախագահը չցանկանալով վնասել նախագահության  իր թեկնածուին` բացահայտումների մեջ միտումնավոր  կերպով դրական դերը վերապահեց միայն Վ.Սարգսյանին, մինչդեռ ՀՀՇ-լևոնական վարչակարգի հակաղարաբաղյան քաղաքականությունը զսպողը և Արցախի շահերի իրական պաշտպանը և մեր բանակի հաղթարշավի գլխավոր կազմակերպիչը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է եղել:
Խոստովանել այս ճշմարտությունը, նշանակում է պատերազմի Լեգենդար Հերոսին` Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վերջապես ընդունել այնպիսին, որպիսին նա արժանի էր շատ վաղուց:  Կնշանակեր ընդունել, որ իր իշխանության 8 տարիների ընթացքում անիրավի է հալածել նրան, ինչը խոստովանելը մահացու կլիներ թե' Լևոնի` թե' իր թեկնածուի  համար: 
Հիմա էլ Ձեզ համար պարզ չէ՞, որ Արցախն ազատագրվել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու նրա վարչախմբի կամքին հակառակ: Որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ամեն ինչ արել է Արցախի ազատագրումը խափանելու համար,դա  ինձ համար երբեք գաղտնիք չի եղել: Ես մեր ֆորումում այդ մասին բազմիցս ակնարկել ու ասել եմ:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանին պաշտպանության Նախարար նշանակելն արվեց մի նպատակով` արդեն պարտված պատերազմի ողջ մեղքը նրա վրա բարդելու համար:  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լինելով փորձված և իմաստուն քաղաքական գործիչ` դրեց մի պայման` կստանձնի ՊՆ պաշտոնը, եթե նրան չխանգարեն: Վազգեն Սարգսյանը լինելով մեծ հայրենասեր` դարձավ վերը նշված պայմանի գարանտը: Ու թե ինչ էր կատարվում այն ժամանակ վարչախմբում` մեր բանակի ամեն մի հաղթանկից հետո` արդեն բացահայտեց երեկ Նախագահը: Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ  հավատացի Քոչարյանին:
Չե՞ք մտածում, հարգարժան լևոնականներ, որ ձեր ֆավորիտը կորցրել է չափի զգացողությունն ու իր պահվածքով վարկաբեկում է նաև  Ձեզ:  Մի՞թե նրան և ձեզ պարզ չէ, որ այս ընտրությունները մեկ փուլով ավարտելու հնարավորություն չկա, իսկ եթե այդպիսի հնարավորություն լիներ, ապա հաղթողը Սերժն էր լինելու:
Ձեր "Տիեզերական մաշտաբի"քաղաքական գործիչն ինչո՞ւ է քարկոծում ու վարկաբեկում այն ուժերին, առանց որոնց աջակցության երկրորդ փուլում Սարգսյանին հաղթելն անհնար կարող է լինել, թե՞ ի սկզբանե գիտի, որ ինքը հաղթելու շանս շունի ու հետագայում նրանց մեղադրի՞:
Երեկվա հանրահավաքում Մանուկյանի հասցեին նրա շպրտած լպիրշ ու անպատասխանատու մեղադրանքների համար նա վաղ թե ուշ պատասխան է տալու գոնե իր խղճի առաջ, եթե նրա մոտ դա դեռևս պահպանվել է, չի կարելի իր արտասահմանյան տերերին հաճոյանալու համար այդ աստիճանի ստորանալ ու մոլորեցնել մեր ժողովրդին: 
Հարգելի ֆորումականներ, ես բոլորիցդ ներողություն եմ խնդրում ու համոզված, որ այս ֆորումում շատերն են ամաչում նրա այդպիսի պահվածքի համար:
Եղբայր, եթե դու ուժեղ ես, ապա ինչո՞ւ ես սուր ճոճում այն մարդկանց վրա, որոնք կարող էին քո ուժը մեծացնել: Սա մի պատասխան ունի, ինչպես իշխանություններն, այնպես էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սարսափում են Մանուկյանից ու նախանձում, որ նա բոլորից հզոր ու մաքուր քաղաքական գործիչն է, որ իրեն երբեք ստորություն չի թույլ տա քաղաքական հակառակորդների նկատմամբ, ու չե՞ք գտնում, որ Մանուկյանն ամենևին մեղավոր չէ, որ Լևոնի հետ նույն նպատակին հասնելու համար պայքարում` հայտնվել են տարբեր ճամբարներում:


*Մոդերատորական: Քարոզչական կոչի հատվածը գրառումից ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի համակիրներ, ես պահանջում եմ որ դուք մանրակրկիտ մեկնաբանեք այս կադրերը։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ 
> *
> Հակառակ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ որ դուք էլ խոսալու տեղ չունեք*


Բացարձակ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ նույն Վանո Սիրադեղյանը Ազգային Ժողովի մոտ կանգնած, ոստիկաններին հրամայել էր. «Հանե՛լ փամփուշտները, որպեսզի նույնիսկ պատահական գնդակից մարդ չտուժի»: Եվ հենց այդ պատճառով էլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համախոհներ, նրա աջակիցներ, աջ ու ձախ ձեռքեր Սադոյան Արշակը, Քոչարյան Շավարշը, Կիմ Բալայանը և մյուսները անձամբ, ի դեպ դատարկ ձեռքերով կարողացան արյունլվիկ անելու չափ ծեծել ԱԺ նախագահ Բաբկեն Արարքցյանին, փոխնախագահ Արա Սահակյանին և մյուսներին:

Հետո շատ հաջող թողեցին ժողովրդին, որն արդեն գազազած էր, հունից դուրս եկած, իսկ իրենք փախան ու թաքնվեցին այս ու այն որջում՝ ի դեպ չհրաժարվելով ու հետագայում նաև ստանալով ԱԺ պատգամավորի իրենց աշխատավարձը:

Վանո Սիրադեղյանը սուրբ չէ, բայց դե հրեշ էլ չէ: Սովորական մարդ էր և Ձեր բերած տեսահոլովակից էլ երևում էր, որ ընդամենը ափեղ-ցեփեղ խոսող, ծիծաղող մարդ է, ով անշուշտ պիտի բացառեր պետական գործիչը իր գործելակերպից: Ուրիշ խնդիր, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այս խոսակցությունը մտերիմների շրջանակում է եղել, վկա հետևից լսվող մտերմիկ ծիծաղը, որը հաստատ որևէ նիստի արձանագրություն չէ: Հետևություն. արդեն այն ժամանակ ինչ-որ մարդիկ կամ կազմակերպություն փնտրում էր վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր, տարածում և անշուշտ հասնում իր նպատակին: Էդպիսի կազմակերպություն Հայաստանում մի հատ կա, այդ կազմակերպության այդ ժամանակվա ղեկավարն էլ այսօր փորձում է դառնալ նախագահ: 

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վերջին ընտրարշավում ցույց տվեց, որ շատ նուրբ խաղեր ինքը չի հասկանում և չի էլ հասկանում, թե ում խաղն էր խաղում այն ժամանակ ու ում խաղը հիմա, որովհետև մշտապես վստահ էր, որ այս անգամ հենց ինքն է հաղթելու: Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել. ես հավատում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ինչպես և խոստացել էր, իր հետ չի բերի իր հին թիմից այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինչ-որ ձևով վարկաբեկել են և՛ շարժումը, և՛ իր անունը: Հիմա ինձ կհակաճառեք, թե Վանոյի անունն այս օրերին է տվել: Դրա տակ պետք է հասկանալ միայն այն, ինչ ինքն ասել է, որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը դատարանում պիտի ապացուցի իր անմեղությունը և որ ընդամենը անհրաժեշտ է, որ նա կարողանա վերադառնալ ու կանգնել դատարանի առաջ:

Իսկ այդ օրերին կատարվեց շատ ավելի սարսափելի մի բան, քան ցանկանում եք ներկայացնել այս տեսահոլովակով: Ինչպես երեկվա հանրահավաքում ճիշտ նկատեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Մանուկյանն ու իր կողմնակիցները, ժողովրդի հետ միասին, ակամա, առանց իրենք էլ գիտակցելու, թուլացրին պետության հիմքերը, հիմք ստեղծելով պետական մարմինների նկատմամբ հետագա անհարգալից, արհամարհական վերաբերմունքին:

Շատերը նկատած կլինեն, որ ես հաճախ եմ գրառումներումս անդրադառնում Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Շատերը կարծած կլինեն, որ դա «թշնամության» նշան է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները պայքարում են նրա դեմ: Ո՛չ: Պարզապես առաջադրված թեկնածուներից միակն է, ում չափազանց հարգում եմ ու ամեն անգամ նրա գործելաոճը տեսնելով ափսոսում ու ցավ ապրում, որ նա հենց այդպես է գործում:

Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեմ, որ Սիրադեղյան Վանոյի նկատմամբ կա հարուցված քրեական գործ՝ սպանությունների մեղադրանքով: Սակայն այս մասին ես դիտավորյալ չեմ խոսում ու  նույն կոչը անում եմ Ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրին: Չմոռանանք, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք, այդ թվում Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, ունի անմեղության կանխավարկած: Այդ մասին կխոսեմ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ իսկապես ազատ և արդար դատարանում կապացուցվի նրա մեղքը: Ի դեպ չմոռանանք Վանոյի բավական շատ դրական գործերը: Որպեսզի չխոսեմ դրանից, մեջբերեմ մի պատմություն, որն եղել է 3 օրա առաջ:

Հիմիկվա խոսք ու զրույցում գերիշխողը քաղաքական խոսակցություններ են: Եվ ահա խոսում է ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ, ով, այսպես ասեմ, ընտրել է կյանքի որոշակի ուղի (հուսով եմ կհրաժարվի այդ ուղուց): 
- Ու՞մ ես ընտրելու, - հարցրեց:
- Լևոնին, - պատասխանեցի:
- Արա՛, հո չես գժվել, - վրդովվեց ծանոթս: - Էդի չէր, որ նախագահ եկավ, ինչքան լավ տղա կար, ինչքան գող ու գողական կար սաղի օդերը փակեց: Կեսին բերդ նստցրեց, կեսին էլ չթողեց որ դվիժենի անեն: Դրան ընտրենք, որ էլ գա նույն բանը անի՞...
Ինձ տարբեր մարդիկ փորձում են ցույց տալ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սխալներ ունի: Բոլորին հակափաստարկներ կարողանում եմ բերել: Երևի միակ դեպքն էր, որ չկարոցա պատասխանել, որտև... դե հիմա իր ապրելակերպի տեսակետից ճիշտ է ասում:
Պարզապես այս պատմությունը ավելի շուտ պետք է վերագրել Վանոյին: Հա՛: Գիտեմ , թե ինչ եք ասելու: Ասելու եք, որ ինքը գողական դառավ, բեզպռեդել էր և այլն: Մի չարչարվեք, հիշողություններս տեղերում են: Հիշում ենք ու չենք մոռանում նաև արածները: Էլի եմ ասում, հեռու եմ մարդու այն տիպից, որ պիտի սրբացնի Վանոյին:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Չե՞ք մտածում, հարգարժան լևոնականներ, որ ձեր ֆավորիտը կորցրել է չափի զգացողությունն ու իր պահվածքով վարկաբեկում է նաև  Ձեզ:  Մի՞թե նրան և ձեզ պարզ չէ, որ այս ընտրությունները մ...


Ես չեմ նայել երեկվա քոչարյանի հարցազրույցը, բայց նայեցի հայլուրի այն հատվածը, որտեղ նա պնդում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խանգարել է հայկական զորքերի առաջնթացին: 

*Այո!!!! Իհարկե խանգարել է !!!!!!! *  Դա գախտնիք չէ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թույլ չի տվել, որ զորքերը առաջանան: Իսկ քոչարյանը չի  հասկանա դրա իմաստը: Հիմա կբացատրեն, թե ինչին է ուղղված եղել դա ! 

Երբ հայկական զորքերը "զավթեցին" մի շարք տարածքներ, նրանց արյունը եռում էր, ու որոշել էին, որ պետկ է հասնեն մինչև Բաքու: Ենթադրենք նրանք շարունակեին, իրենց "արշավանքը" ու գրավեին մի շարք այլ տարածքներ: Պատկերացնում եք, ինչ էր լինելու այդ ժամանակ? Տեղից ել գրաված տարածքները չենք կարողանում մարսել, քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհը Հայաստանին ճանաչում են, որպես ագրեսոր, և այդ հիմքի վրա, պահանջում է, որ հայերը պետք է "զավթած" տարածքները հետ տա: Արդյոք համարում եք, որ հիմա Ղարաբաղը մերը կլիներ, եթե ամբողջ աշխարը մեզ համարեր արյունարբու և ագրոսոր: Այսպիսի ժամանակներում մեզ պետք է բանակի զուսպ գլխավոր հրամանատար, որը կարողանա կառավարել սիտուացիան: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հայերի` Ադրբեջանի հանդեպ զավթողական քաղաքականության, հետաքրքրվածների խորգուրդ կտամ մտնել YouTube, որոնման մասում գրեն "Nagorno Karabagh", ու գտնեն թուրքական TNT ի պատրաստած 4 մասանոց հաղորդումը, որտեղ մի շարք միջազգային փորձագետների ելույթում Հայաստանին ճանաչում են որպես ագրեսոր, ու ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծումը տեսնում են Հայաստանին` "զավթած" հողերը հետ տալ  ստիպելու մեջ: Ինչ եք կարծում սերժ սարգսյանն է այդ ուժեղ նախագահը, որ կկարողանա շահած դուրս գալ այս սիտուացիայից ?????

Ինչ վերաբերում է 10 տարի առաջ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած փոխզիջումային տարբերակին, ապա համոզված եղեք, որ վաղ թե ուշ Ղարաբաղի հարցը նույն եղանակով է լուծվելու, սակայն, ինչպես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է ասում` փոխզիջումների դեպքում կշահի այն երիկիրը, որը ավելի ուժեղ է, իսկ Հայաստանը 10 տարի առաջ անհամեմատելի ավելի ուժեղ էր, քան հիմա, ինչպես որ Ադրբեջանը 10 տարի առաջ շատ ավելի թույլ էր, քան հիմա:

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառման վիրավորական հատվածները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հենց նոր մի հոդված գտա Առավորի կայքից՝ ոչ այնքան հոդված, որքան ինչ-որ մեկի մտորումներ, ով ընտրելու է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Կարծում եմ, եթե բոլոր նրա աջակիցները այսպես արտահայտվեն, բանավեճերը այդ թեմայով ավելի արդյունավետ ու օգտակար կլինեն: Քանի որ այստեղ հեղինակը չի բացարձակացնում ոչ մեկին: Տեղադրեմ ու գնամ միքիչ գործ անեմ:

ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՀՐԵՇՏԱԿ ՉԷ 

Պարզապես նա ամենաարժանավոր թեկնածուն է 

1991-ին ես դարձա 18 տարեկան եւ սեպտեմբերի 21-ին առաջին անգամ օգտվեցի քվեարկելու իմ իրավունքից: Ինձ համար մեծագույն պատիվ էր «այո» ասել մեր երկրի անկախացմանը: Գրեթե նույնպիսի հպարտությամբ եւ հրճվանքով նույն թվականի հոկտեմբերի 16-ին գնացի ընտրատեղամաս ու քվեաթերթիկի վրա վավերացրի իմ կարծիքն այն մասին, թե ով է արժանի՝ դառնալ Հայաստանի նորանկախ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահը: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան: ՀՀ միլիոնավոր քաղաքացիների նման ես էլ վստահեցի ի՛մ նախագահին: 

Հետո եկավ հիասթափությունը: Ոչ թե 1992-94-ին, այլ՝ ավելի ուշ: 1996-ին ես ընտրեցի Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ժողովուրդը՝ նույնպես: Բայց նախագահ դարձավ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 1998-ին ընտրեցի Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա երկրորդ փուլում քվեարկեցի «բոլորին դեմ»: Ժողովուրդն ընտրեց Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին: Բայց նախագահ դարձավ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: 2003-ին ընտրեցի Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին: Ժողովուրդը՝ նույնպես: Բայց նախագահ դարձավ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: 2008-ին ես քվեարկելու եմ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին: 

Այո, ես գիտեմ, որ 1996-ին կեղծվեցին ընտրությունները: Եվ ես շատ կուզեի, որ ի՛մ թեկնածուն իր բազմաթիվ ներողությունների շարքում ժողովրդից առաջինը դրա համար ներում խնդրեր: 1996-ի սեպտեմբերի 26-ի դեպքերի համար՝ նույնպես: Կուզեի, որ ներողություն խնդրեր Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ասած «100% էլ հավաքեր՝ չէինք թողնելու» եւ հայտնի «Արշալույսգեյթում» Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ասած մտքերի համար նույնպես: Ես կուզեի, որ ի՛մ թեկնածուն ներողություն խնդրեր իր կառավարման տարիների ընթացքում կատարված բոլո՛ր բացթողումների եւ մեղքերի համար: Նրա համար, որ հաճախ մոռանում կամ հարկ չէր համարում բացատրել ժողովրդին իր արածները: Չէր պարզաբանում, չէր գովազդում արած կարեւորագույն քայլերն ու ափսոսանք չէր հայտնում չարված կամ չստացված նույնքան կարեւոր քայլերի համար: 

Այո, ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ թեկնածուն հայտարարեր, թե իր կողքի մարդիկ իրենց ջանադրության չափով պաշտոն են ստանալու: Մի՞թե դրա համար են ջանում: Ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ թեկնածուի շուրթերից հնչեին նրան ամենեւին չսազող բառեր՝ «մկան լակոտ», «բոմժ» եւ այլն: Ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ թեկնածուի թիմը բոլորին բաժաներ սեւի ու սպիտակի՝ կախված իրենց նվիրված լինելու չափից: Ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ թեկնածուն որոշեր, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր իրեն չեն միանում՝ ծախու են ու դավաճան: Որեւէ բարոյական, հոգեբանական, մարդկային իրավունք նա չունի մեղադրելու գոնե Վազգեն Մանուկյանին՝ իրեն չմիանալու համար: 

Այո, ես կուզեի, որ իմ թեկնածուն լիներ իդեալական: Մաքուր, վեհ, բարձր, մի խոսքով՝ հրեշտակ: Շատ մարդկային է՝ դիմացինից պահանջում ենք այն, ինչին մենք ունակ չենք, եւ ինչից չափազանց հեռու ենք: Բայց իմ թեկնածուն մարդ է: Սխալական, մեղսավոր՝ ինչպես բոլորս: Եվ, այնուամենայնիվ, նա ոչ թե «չարիքներից փոքրագույնն է», այլ՝ ինը թեկնածուներից ամենաարժանավորը: Նա այն մարդն է, որի անունը ոսկե տառերով գրվելու է Հայոց պատմության էջերում: Նա այն մարդն է, որը ցանկանում է հասնել Ղարաբաղի հարցի վերջնական լուծմանն ու Հայաստանի ապաշրջափակմանը, քանի որ նա մտածում է Հայաստանի ապագայի մասին եւ ոչ թե՝ անցյալի: Նա այն մարդն է, որը չի վախենում բարձրաձայնել, որ հարեւան ժողովուրդները վաղ թե ուշ պետք է մի կողմ դնեն թշնամանքն ու խաղաղ ապրեն իրար հետ: Նա այն մարդն է, որի դեմ պայքարում են մնացած ութը: Նա այն մարդն է, որի դեմ պայքարում է պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը: Նա այն մարդն է, որի դեմ պայքարում են իր իսկ կադրերը: Նա այն մարդն է, ում դեմ պայքարում են 1998-ից առայսօր: Տասը տարի շարունակ: Ամենակեղտոտ, ամենազզվելի մեթոդներով: Նա այն մարդն է, որն անհավասար մարտի է ելել: Ու ես նրան հավատում եմ: Ես հավատում եմ, որ հիմա նա վերադառնում է մեզ համար, բոլորիս համար, Հայաստանի համար: Ես հավատում եմ, որ լռության եւ մտորումների այդ տասնամյակը իմ թեկնածուին սեփական սխալների մասին խորհելու եւ իրենից հետո եկածների սխալները տեսնելու լուրջ ժամանակաշրջան էր: Ես հավատում եմ, որ ներկայիս իրավիճակի մեջ իր անձնական պատասխանատվությունը զգացող մարդը այս անգամ արդեն չի սխալվի: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ քիչ կսխալվի: Առանց սխալների չի լինի, չէ՞ որ նա մարդ է: Ամենաարժանավորը՝ եղած իննի միջից: 


Մ. Բ. ՀՀ քաղաքացի Տվյալները խմբագրությունում են 
http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/36781/view

----------


## Smergh

[QUOTE=Che_Guevara;610533]Հարգելի սեռժիկական (ես ավելի շատ իրավունք ունեմ քեզ սեռժիկական ասելու, քան դու ինձ` լեվոնական, չնայած ընդունում եմ, որ վիրավորական լինելու իմաստով "լևոնական" բառը երբեք չի հասնի "սեռժիկականին"), դու քո պնդումները էլի օդում ես կրակում: Ես չեմ նայել երեկվա քոչարյանի հարցազրույցը, բայց նայեցի հայլուրի այն հատվածը, որտեղ նա պնդում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խանգարել է հայկական զորքերի առաջնթացին: 

Ես բազմիցս ասել ու պնդում եմ ԼՏՊ-ն անկախ իր կամքից ջուր է լցնում Սերժի ջրաղացին, ու այդ իմաստով Դուք ավելի սերժիկական եք , քան ես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այն հեքիաթներին, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ի նպաստ Հայաստանի ու Արցախի որևէ դրական քայլ է կատարել պատերազմի ժամանակ, ապա նրա միակ դրական քայլն այն է եղել, որ Շնորհիվ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի` չի խանգարել Արցախի ազատագրմանը: 1992-93 թվականներին  Ի՞նչ Բաքու գրավելու մասին խոսք կարող էր լինել, երբ Արցախը դեռևս ազատագրված չէր: Խնդրում եմ իմ գրածներն ուշադիր կարդալ ու նոր հետևություններ անել, Իսկ որ աշխարը մեր ազգային ազատագրական պայքարը սկսեց ագրեսիա ճանաչել դա էլ  Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեղքն է, որն ի լուր աշխարհի Դաշնակցությանը միջազգային ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն հռչակեց, որից հետևում էր, որ մեր երկիրը ահաբեկիչների որճ է եղել: 
Որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ազնիվ չէ հանդեպ մեր ժողովրդի, մենք դա հասկանում ենք, գոնե դուք մի փոքր ազնվություն հանդես բերեք ու մի աղավաղեք փաստերն ու դեպքերը: Իմ գրածների մեջ ի՞նչ սերժանպաստ բան գտաք, որ անպատվում եք ինձ: Դուք ունեք համոզմունք և Ձեզ այդ համոզմունքի համար են կոչում լևոնական, եթե Ձեզ այդպես կոչելը վիրավորական է, ապա ես անկեղծորեն ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ձեզանից, սակայն ես ամենևին էլ չեմ վիրավորվի, այլ ինձ ավելի հպարտ կզգամ, եթե ինձ վազգենական կոչեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ որ աշխարը մեր ազգային ազատագրական պայքարը սկսեց ագրեսիա ճանաչել դա էլ  Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեղքն է, որն ի լուր աշխարհի Դաշնակցությանը միջազգային ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն հռչակեց, որից հետևում էր, որ մեր երկիրը ահաբեկիչների որճ է եղել:


Այս գրածդ իրականության այնպիսի խեղաթյուրում է, որ նույնիսկ չգիտեի, պատասխանել, թե ոչ: Այնուամենայնիվ պատմության գիտակիդ համար մի փոքրիկ էքսկուրս կազմակերպեմ՝ զուտ հիշողությունդ թարմացնելու նպատակով:

Այն ժամանակ, երբ իմ ծնողների սերունդը անկախացման ու Ղարաբաղի խնդրի համար պայքարի էր ելել, այդ դաշնակները արտասահմանից բարոյախրատական նամակներ էին ուղարկում ու զսպվածության կոչ էին անում, ասելով, որ դրա ժամանակը չէ: Նրանք, այդպիսով, բարոյալքում ու հուսահատեցնում էին իմ ծնողների սերնդին, պայքարի ելած մարտիկներին ու ՓԱՌՔ ՈՒ ՊԱՏԻՎ նրանց, որ նրանք չընկան այդ դավաճան հորդորների տրամադրության մեջ:

Այդ դաշնակներն էին, որ պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ մեր ազատամարտիկները իրենց արյան գնով պայքարում էին երկրի ազատագրման համար, այն ժամանակ երբ անհրաժեշտություն էր երկրի կայունությունն ու ամրությունը, ցույցեր էին անում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ՝ թշնամություն սերմանելով ժողովրդի մեջ, թուլացնելով պետության հիմքերը, գցելով պետական այրերի պատիվը ու ժողովրդին ստիպելով անհարգալից վերաբերվել նրանց:

Այդ դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունը այնուամենայնիվ փակվեց ոչ թե այդ մեղադրանքով, այլ ՀՀ կուսակցությունների մասին օրենքներին չհամապատասխանող գործունեություն վարելու համար: «Դրո»-ի ու «Վահան Հովհաննիսյան +30» գործը վարվում էր որպես անհատների, այլ ոչ թե կուսակցության գործ: Ի դեպ, ինչու՞ նրանց այդպես էլ չարդարացրին նույնիսկ Քոչարյանի նախագահ դառնալուց հետո: Նորից մտածեք այդ մասին:

Ի դեպ, պատերազմի ու պետության կայացման ժամանակ ցույցերի ու ժողովրդին իշխանությունների դեմ լարելու մասին ավելացնեմ, որ այդտեղ անմասն չէր պարոն Մանուկյանը, ով, ի դեպ, 96 թվականին այդքան ձայն հավաքեց հենց դաշնակների օգնությամբ: Մտածեք, թե ինչու էր դա արվում:

Նոր Հ1-ով քարոզարշավն էի նայում: Հերթով զբաղված են հակալևոնական քարոզարշավով, բայց բոլորը մեղադրում են, թե իբր Լևոնն է առանց գաղափարների գալիս, որ նա զբաղված է իշխանություն քննադատելով: Դա Ձեր գործը պետք է լիներ պարոն Մանուկյան, պարոն Բաղդասարյան, պարոն Հովհաննիսյան, պարոն Կարապետյան, պարոն Գեղամյան: Հենց Ձեր գործը պետք է լիներ, չեք անում, ստիպված նա է անում: Իսկ դուք Լևոնին եք քննադատում: Գիտե՞ք ինչու: Որովհետև հասկանում եք, որ նա Ձեզնից ուժեղ է, որ ինքն է այս ընտրությունների ֆավորիտը, որովհետև ենթագիտակցորեն զգում, հասկանում եք, որ միակ իսկական նախագահը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, ոչ թե 10 տարի կառավարած Քոչարյանը ու նրա վարչապետ Սարգսյանը, որ հաղթանակն էլ նրանն է լինելու, եթե չխանգարեք, այլ պատճառ չկա:

Հենց նոր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը Հ1-ով ասում էր, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ազգային գործիչ չի: Բա դու՞ք եք ազգային գործիչ: Հիշում եմ մի քանի օր առաջ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանով Ձեր գորգոռոցը, երբ Ձեր հետ հանդիպման եկած մի խումբ գյուղացիներ խնդրում էին, որ միանաք Լևոնին: Դուք գոռում էիք այդ ազգի ներկայացուցիչների վրա ու ասում. «Գնացեք Ձեր ճանապարհով, ընտրեք Ձեր Լևոնին, եթե մեր ճանապարհները հատվեն, հատվեն, չհատվեն-չհատվեն»: ՈՒ գոռում էիք խեղճ մարդկանց՝ ազգի ներկայացուցիչների վրա պարոն ազգային գործիչ: Հաջորդ գյուղում էլ գոռում էիք մեր երկրի համար կռված մի երկրապահի վրա ու ասում. «Ձեզնից ի՞նչ երկիր պահող, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին եք կանգնել: Տենց երկրապա՞հ ա լինում...»: Դա՞ էր Ձեր ազգայնականությունը:  

Նույն կերպ կռված տղերքին վարկաբեկել էր փորձում Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը: Երբ պատերազմ էր հենց մեր գյուղում բնակիչներին զենք չբաժանեիր, որ զինված հեղաշրջում կազմակերպես, այ պարոն Հովհաննիսյան: Ո՞վ եղար կռված տղերքին անվանարկես:

Smergh, հուսով եմ հիշեցիր այս ամենը ու այդ անհիմն մեղադրանքներն էլ չես հնչեցնի:

----------


## voter

Պուտինի համար ոչ թե ԼՏՊի ընտրվելը ցանկալի չէ, այլ ՇԱՏ ցանկալի է, քանի որ հաջորդ օրը, որ միջազգային հանրությունը ողջունի ԼՏՊի երրորդ անգամ նախագահ դառնալը, Պուտինի դրածո Մեդվեդեվը կհայտարարի հրաժարական ու Պուտինը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել երորդ ու չորրորդ այնուհետև նույն սցենարով բազմաթիվ անվերջ անգամ։

Դա այն ստորջրյա քարն է, որ դրված է Ռուսաստանի ու Հայաստանի սահմանադրության մեջ նախագահ կարելի է վերընտրվել երկու անգամ ԱՆԸՆԴՄԵՋ, բայց ոչ մի սահմանափակում, եթե ասենք արանքում ուրիշ մեկը ընտրվել է, նախորդ անձը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Պուտինի համար ոչ թե ԼՏՊի ընտրվելը ցանկալի չէ, այլ ՇԱՏ ցանկալի է, քանի որ հաջորդ օրը, որ միջազգային հանրությունը ողջունի ԼՏՊի երրորդ անգամ նախագահ դառնալը, Պուտինի դրածո Մեդվեդեվը կհայտարարի հրաժարական ու Պուտինը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել երորդ ու չորրորդ այնուհետև նույն սցենարով բազմաթիվ անվերջ անգամ։
> 
> Դա այն ստորջրյա քարն է, որ դրված է Ռուսաստանի ու Հայաստանի սահմանադրության մեջ նախագահ կարելի է վերընտրվել երկու անգամ ԱՆԸՆԴՄԵՋ, բայց ոչ մի սահմանափակում, եթե ասենք արանքում ուրիշ մեկը ընտրվել է, նախորդ անձը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել։


Եվ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, բայց քո ներկայացցրած սցենարը ֆատաստիկայի ոլորտից է  :Wink:

----------


## voter

Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ3SDvljpBY

ԼՏՊն պահանջում է ոստիկաններից ցրել հակաԼՏՊական ցույցը։

Այսպես ասած խոսքի ազատության մեծ պաշտպան ԼՏՊն...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ3SDvljpBY
> 
> ԼՏՊն պահանջում է ոստիկաններից ցրել հակաԼՏՊական ցույցը։
> 
> Այսպես ասած խոսքի ազատության մեծ պաշտպան ԼՏՊն...


Մնաց երկու օր, *հաղթելու ե՛նք*։ :Tongue: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, քարոզարշավը ցույց տվեց, թե ով ով է։
Քարոզարշավում Լևոն Տեր–Պետրսյանը միայն ցույց տվեց իր մեծությունը, իսկ մնացածը ցույց տվեցին իրենց փոքրությունը։
Այստեղ 8 թեկնածու փորձեցին պայքարել Տեր–Պետրսյանի դեմ, բայց ապարդյուն։
Սա իմ կարծիքն է,  և ես վստահ եմ իմ համոզման մեջ։

----------


## voter

> Եվ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, բայց քո ներկայացցրած սցենարը ֆատաստիկայի ոլորտից է


Եթե դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չլիներ, ԱՄՆում սահամադրական ուղղում չեին մտցնի ու ՄԻևՆՈՒՅՆ ԱՆՁԻՆ երկու անգամիս ավել նախագահ լինելը չեին արգելի։

Ես մի հին ծանոթ ունեմ ֆորումային, նա միշ ասում էր, «voter կանխատեսումներդ անհավանական, մեկ մեկ էլ հիմարություն են, բայց չգիտես ինչու շատ հաճախ հենց այդպես էլ լինում է»

Սպասենք տարվա վերջին կհիշեցնեմ....

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Մնաց երկու օր, *հաղթելու ե՛նք*։
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, քարոզարշավը ցույց տվեց, թե ով ով է։
> Քարոզարշավում Լևոն Տեր–Պետրսյանը միայն ցույց տվեց իր մեծությունը, իսկ մնացածը ցույց տվեցին իրենց փոքրությունը։
> Այստեղ 8 թեկնածու փորձեցին պայքարել Տեր–Պետրսյանի դեմ, բայց ապարդյուն։
> Սա իմ կարծիքն է,  և ես վստահ եմ իմ համոզման մեջ։


ՈՒՄ էք հաղթելու, ժողովրդի այն մասին, որ ձեր ԴԵՄ է՞ Նրանք ՀԱՅ չեն՞, Հայաստանի հանրապետության քաղաքացի չեն՞

Ավելի քան համոզված եմ ԼՏՊի միւոցով ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏՈՎ ԴԱԿԱԶԱՏ անելու ցանկություն ունեցողները հայաստանում 300 հազարը չեն գերազանցում այն է 30% ավելին ԼՏՊն չի ստանա...

----------


## Grieg

ըստ իս եթե նույնիսկ ԼՏՊն կամ ՍՍ ընտրվի նա երկար ժամանակ չեն դիմանա քանի որ լեգիտիմ չի լինի և միշտ կգտնվի ամբոխ որը կպայքարի նախագահի դեմ:Այն մարդկանց խումբը ովքեր դեմ են և ԼՏՊ ի համակարգին և ՍՍ-ի գուցե և քանակով շատ չեն բայց հայրենիքը կպաշտպանեն..

----------


## Dr. M

ամեն դեպքում ուժը պետք է տեսնել ոչ թե ընտրվելիք նախագահի , այլ ժողովրդի մեջ  :Wink: 

Եվ թող դադարեն անձնական վիրավորանքներ հասցնել իրարՈւ  :Angry2:   քաղաքականույունը դրա համար չի նախատեսված

----------


## Guetta

> Մնաց երկու օր, *հաղթելու ե՛նք*։


Եթե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնա ՀՀ նախագահ (որը ես բացառում եմ), ապա դա դեռ հարց է` ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, թե` ԳԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ ! ! ! ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ՈՒՄ էք հաղթելու, ժողովրդի այն մասին, որ ձեր ԴԵՄ է՞ Նրանք ՀԱՅ չեն՞, Հայաստանի հանրապետության քաղաքացի չեն՞


Հարգելի voter, նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթելը ընդունված տերմին է: Եկեք մեր մեջ թշնամիներ չփնտրենք: 



> Ավելի քան համոզված եմ ԼՏՊի միւոցով ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏՈՎ ԴԱԿԱԶԱՏ անելու ցանկություն ունեցողները հայաստանում 300 հազարը չեն գերազանցում այն է 30% ավելին ԼՏՊն չի ստանա...


Չգիտեմ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏՈՎ ԴԱԿԱԶԱՏ անելու ցանկություն ունեցողները որքան են, բայց մի՞թե կարծում եք, որ որևէ մեկը թեկնածուներից այսօր ավելի շատ ձայն կհավաքի, քան ԼՏՊ-ն (կեղծիքները չհաշված): Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե մարզերում ինչ վիճակ է, բայց Երևանում իմ կարծիքով ԼՏՊ-ն առաջին տեղում է:

----------


## Sergey

> Պուտինի համար ոչ թե ԼՏՊի ընտրվելը ցանկալի չէ, այլ ՇԱՏ ցանկալի է, քանի որ հաջորդ օրը, որ միջազգային հանրությունը ողջունի ԼՏՊի երրորդ անգամ նախագահ դառնալը, Պուտինի դրածո Մեդվեդեվը կհայտարարի հրաժարական ու Պուտինը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել երորդ ու չորրորդ այնուհետև նույն սցենարով բազմաթիվ անվերջ անգամ։
> 
> Դա այն ստորջրյա քարն է, որ դրված է Ռուսաստանի ու Հայաստանի սահմանադրության մեջ նախագահ կարելի է վերընտրվել երկու անգամ ԱՆԸՆԴՄԵՋ, բայց ոչ մի սահմանափակում, եթե ասենք արանքում ուրիշ մեկը ընտրվել է, նախորդ անձը նորից կարող է վերընտրվել։


Դրա համար էլ Գլեբ Պավլովսկին մոտ մեկ ամիս է, ինչ Երևանում է և աշխատում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շտաբում՝ ջանք ու եռանդ չխնայելով, կիրառելով նորագույն «պոլիտտեխնոլոգիաներ», որ Հայաստանում իշխանության գա մեկը, որը ոչ միայն կլեգիտիմացնի Պուտինի երրորդ ժամկետը, այլև, ուշադրություն, ունի «Լենինգրադյան» անցյալ :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՈՒՄ էք հաղթելու, ժողովրդի այն մասին, որ ձեր ԴԵՄ է՞ Նրանք ՀԱՅ չեն՞, Հայաստանի հանրապետության քաղաքացի չեն՞
> .


Այսինքն եթե հայկական 2 ֆուտբոլային թիմ հանդիպեն և ես ուրախանամ նրանցից մեկի հաղթանակով, նշանակում է մյուսը ՀԱՅ ՉԻ՞:

Խորհուրդ կտամ հարցերդ, նախադասություններդ ավելի կոռեկտ ձևակերպել:
Սա ընտրություն է, ոչ թե պատերազմ տարբեր ազգերի մեջ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> :
> Սա ընտրություն է, ոչ թե պատերազմ տարբեր ազգերի մեջ:


բայց հենց պատերազմ են տեսնում այս  ամենում  Հաղթելու ենք  լոզունգատերերը ...

ընդհանուր առմամաբ ,ճիշտ ես  ասում ,սա ընտրություն է, ոչ թե պատերազմ կամ հեղափոխություն :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելի voter, նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթելը ընդունված տերմին է: Եկեք մեր մեջ թշնամիներ չփնտրենք: 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏՈՎ ԴԱԿԱԶԱՏ անելու ցանկություն ունեցողները որքան են, բայց մի՞թե կարծում եք, որ որևէ մեկը թեկնածուներից այսօր ավելի շատ ձայն կհավաքի, քան ԼՏՊ-ն (կեղծիքները չհաշված): Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե մարզերում ինչ վիճակ է, բայց Երևանում իմ կարծիքով ԼՏՊ-ն առաջին տեղում է:


Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես ինչ է կատարվում քաղաքում կամ գյուղերում, տնեց տուն մտնում ես, հարցնւմ ես? Մարդիկ կան, որ մտնում են, ու հավատա հիմնականում ատելություն կա մարդկանց մոտ ԼՏՊ-ի նկատմամբ: Բայց, դե ժամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտա, հիմա անիմաստ են բոլոր այս վեճերը:

----------


## voter

> Հարգելի voter, նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթելը ընդունված տերմին է: Եկեք մեր մեջ թշնամիներ չփնտրենք:


Պատասխանեմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի խոսքերով, 




> Այսօր Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կանգնած բոլորին դավաճան է անվանում: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը ազգային գործիչ չէ, որ ինքը պետական գործիչ չէ, որ ինքը ազատական շարժման ներկայացուցիչ չէ, որովհետեւ մի մարդ, որը նրանց, ովքեր չեն միանում իրեն, անվանում է դավաճան` պառակտելով ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտը, ազատականության մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող: Ֆաշիզմ` առանց գաղափարախոսության:


Բայց իհարկե ցանկալի կլիներ տեսնել, որ մի երկրում, որ թեկնածուն է այդ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ենք կարգախոսը օգտագործել է... Իմ կողմից կասեմ, որ ոչ մի կիրթ քաղաքական գործիչ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻ մասին սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, բացառությամ ԼՏՊի երբևիցե չի խոսել...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այսինքն եթե հայկական 2 ֆուտբոլային թիմ հանդիպեն և ես ուրախանամ նրանցից մեկի հաղթանակով, նշանակում է մյուսը ՀԱՅ ՉԻ՞:
> 
> Խորհուրդ կտամ հարցերդ, նախադասություններդ ավելի կոռեկտ ձևակերպել:
> Սա ընտրություն է, ոչ թե պատերազմ տարբեր ազգերի մեջ:


Քաղաքականությունը ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ չէ, հայաստանի նախագահը ԲՈԼՈՐԻ նախագահն է նաև նրանց ով նրա դեմ են քվեարկելու։

----------


## Guetta

Փետրվարի 16-ին Ազատության հրապարակում, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի միտինգի ժամանակ, մի ինչ-որ շարքային քաղաքացի ելույթ է ունեցել` ներկայանալով որպես "Օրինաց երկիր" կուսակցության անդամ և ասել է, թե ինքը և մի քանի ՕԵԿ-ականներ դուրս են եկել "Օրինաց երկիր" կուսակցության շարքերից և միացել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Պարզվում է, որ այդ մարդը իրականում ՕԵԿ անդամ չի եղել և ՕԵԿ-ից ոչ մեկ դուրս չի եկել: Այսօր Հեղինե Բիշարյանը դիմել է Աղվան Հովսեփյանին. դատախազությունը քր. գործ է հարուցել: 
Եկեք լինենք անկեղծ, միթե էսքանից հետո Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շիտակ մարդ է, միթե Լևոնը ստոր մարդ չէ, միթե Լևոնը անբարոյական չէ: Լավ, ախր Արթուր Բաղդասարյանից ինչ էր ուզում, էտ տղեն ինչ էր արել իրան... Լևոն արդեն սկսելա փրփուրներից կախվել, էլ չգիտի ինչ անի, ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտը ուզումա պառակտի շանտաժով, կեղծիքով, ստոր արարքներով, սև փիարով, տղամարդուն ոչ վայել արարքներով: Ես զարմանում եմ` ոնց կարելիա էտ "մարդուն"- Լևոնին, ընտրել...
Այսքանը...

----------


## Smergh

Ուզում եմ բոլորին հիշեցնել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեռ երբեք Հայաստանի նկատմամբ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔ բառը չի օգտագործել: Որովհետև ազգայինը կեղծ կատեգորիա համարող անձինք հայրենիք չեն ունենում: Միայն այստեղ է, որ մենք վստահաբար կարող ենք ասել` *նա չի ստել*:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բացարձակ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ նույն Վանո Սիրադեղյանը Ազգային Ժողովի մոտ կանգնած, ոստիկաններին հրամայել էր. «Հանե՛լ փամփուշտները, որպեսզի նույնիսկ պատահական գնդակից մարդ չտուժի»: Եվ հենց այդ պատճառով էլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համախոհներ, նրա աջակիցներ, աջ ու ձախ ձեռքեր Սադոյան Արշակը, Քոչարյան Շավարշը, Կիմ Բալայանը և մյուսները անձամբ, ի դեպ դատարկ ձեռքերով կարողացան արյունլվիկ անելու չափ ծեծել ԱԺ նախագահ Բաբկեն Արարքցյանին, փոխնախագահ Արա Սահակյանին և մյուսներին:
> 
> Հետո շատ հաջող թողեցին ժողովրդին, որն արդեն գազազած էր, հունից դուրս եկած, իսկ իրենք փախան ու թաքնվեցին այս ու այն որջում՝ ի դեպ չհրաժարվելով ու հետագայում նաև ստանալով ԱԺ պատգամավորի իրենց աշխատավարձը:
> 
> Վանո Սիրադեղյանը սուրբ չէ, բայց դե հրեշ էլ չէ: Սովորական մարդ էր և Ձեր բերած տեսահոլովակից էլ երևում էր, որ ընդամենը ափեղ-ցեփեղ խոսող, ծիծաղող մարդ է, ով անշուշտ պիտի բացառեր պետական գործիչը իր գործելակերպից: Ուրիշ խնդիր, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այս խոսակցությունը մտերիմների շրջանակում է եղել, վկա հետևից լսվող մտերմիկ ծիծաղը, որը հաստատ որևէ նիստի արձանագրություն չէ: Հետևություն. արդեն այն ժամանակ ինչ-որ մարդիկ կամ կազմակերպություն փնտրում էր վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր, տարածում և անշուշտ հասնում իր նպատակին: Էդպիսի կազմակերպություն Հայաստանում մի հատ կա, այդ կազմակերպության այդ ժամանակվա ղեկավարն էլ այսօր փորձում է դառնալ նախագահ: 
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վերջին ընտրարշավում ցույց տվեց, որ շատ նուրբ խաղեր ինքը չի հասկանում և չի էլ հասկանում, թե ում խաղն էր խաղում այն ժամանակ ու ում խաղը հիմա, որովհետև մշտապես վստահ էր, որ այս անգամ հենց ինքն է հաղթելու: Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել. ես հավատում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ինչպես և խոստացել էր, իր հետ չի բերի իր հին թիմից այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինչ-որ ձևով վարկաբեկել են և՛ շարժումը, և՛ իր անունը: Հիմա ինձ կհակաճառեք, թե Վանոյի անունն այս օրերին է տվել: Դրա տակ պետք է հասկանալ միայն այն, ինչ ինքն ասել է, որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը դատարանում պիտի ապացուցի իր անմեղությունը և որ ընդամենը անհրաժեշտ է, որ նա կարողանա վերադառնալ ու կանգնել դատարանի առաջ:
> 
> Իսկ այդ օրերին կատարվեց շատ ավելի սարսափելի մի բան, քան ցանկանում եք ներկայացնել այս տեսահոլովակով: Ինչպես երեկվա հանրահավաքում ճիշտ նկատեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Մանուկյանն ու իր կողմնակիցները, ժողովրդի հետ միասին, ակամա, առանց իրենք էլ գիտակցելու, թուլացրին պետության հիմքերը, հիմք ստեղծելով պետական մարմինների նկատմամբ հետագա անհարգալից, արհամարհական վերաբերմունքին:
> ...


Քո խիստ հավաստի աղբյուրներին հավատանք թե կադրի մեջ էտ սրիկայի խոսքերին :Think:  :LOL: , ես որ հավատում եմ աչքերիս տեսածին :Wink: , անմեղության կանխավարկած ունեն բոլոր նրանք ում հանդեպ դատավճիռ չի կայացվել, իրա նկատմամբ արդեն կայացվել է արդար դատավճիռ, ու նույնիսկ ՀՀՇ ական սև փիառով զբաղված մամուլը չգցեց սպասվող վայնասունը քանի որ փաստերը շատ էին ու անհերքելի :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

իսկ այսօրվա ՍՍ-ի ելույթը?
Նա արդեն իրեն համարում է այս երկրի նախագահը, նույնիսկ նրանց, որվքեր ընդիմադիր են

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ որ մեկը կարող է ԼՏՊ-ի կենսագրությունից որոշ  բաներ ներկայացնել:

----------


## Guetta

> իսկ այսօրվա ՍՍ-ի ելույթը?
> Նա արդեն իրեն համարում է այս երկրի նախագահը, նույնիսկ նրանց, որվքեր ընդիմադիր են


Դա նորմալ երևույթ է, նախագահը բոլորինն է, այլ ոչ թե մի քանի հոգունը:

----------


## VisTolog

Մեկ էլ կասեք թե ԼՏՊ-ը ինչ լավ բանա արել Հայաստանի համար, որը չի արել Քոչարյանը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Լևոնը իրա բոլոր ելույթներում բոլոր թեկնածուներին <<կպնումա>>, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չի խոսում իրա <<բարի>> գործերի մասին:

----------


## Dr. M

համեստությունը լավ բան է
Թող ժող-ը նրան այդպես կոչի  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր հայտարարում են, թե ԼՏՊ-ի հանրահավաքին 300 000 մարդ է հավաքվել… Ասեմ, որ նա Սերժից շատ չի տարբերվում, որովհետև սա այն դեպքն է, երբ էլի գյուղերից մարդ են բերել: Տեսնող է եղել, թե ինչպես են նրանք միամտաբար կանչել «Լևո՛ն, հեռացի՛ր», մինչև մի հոգի մոտեցել է նրանց, ինչ-որ բան ասել, և շարունակել են. «Լևո՛ն, նախագա՛հ»:

----------


## voter

> ըստ իս եթե նույնիսկ ԼՏՊն կամ ՍՍ ընտրվի նա երկար ժամանակ չեն դիմանա քանի որ լեգիտիմ չի լինի և միշտ կգտնվի ամբոխ որը կպայքարի նախագահի դեմ:Այն մարդկանց խումբը ովքեր դեմ են և ԼՏՊ ի համակարգին և ՍՍ-ի գուցե և քանակով շատ չեն բայց հայրենիքը կպաշտպանեն..


Այօրվա իրավիճակով, մարզպետների, գյուղապետների, հաբռգապետների, թաղապետների, վարչության պետերի աշխատանքով դժգոհողները շատ շատ են 99,99% են, ու ԼՏՊի կամ ՍՍի ընտրությունից հետո այդ տոկոսը չի իջնելու, քանի որ արդեն գրել եմ, ոչ մեկը ոչ մյուսը այդ միջին օղակները մաքերու ունակություն ու ցանկություն չունի, դրանք այն մարդիկ են, որոնց շնորհիվ նրանք եղել ու մնում են իշխանությանը...

Այնպես որ շատ կարճ ճամանակ անց անասելի զղճալու է Հայությունը ՍՍ կամ ԼՏՊ նախագահ ընտրելու դեպքում, բայց քանի որ ոչ մեկը ոչ մյուսը հանգիստ այլևս իր իշխանությունը չի հանձնի նորից զոհեր են լինելու...

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել հանրահավաքին, մոտեցել եմ Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի կողմից ու պտտվել մինչև Հյուսիսային պողոտա, ամենաշատը 100 000 մարդ կար, կրկնում եմ ամենաշատը որոնց մեջ ակտիվիստները հիմնականում կենտրոնական մասերում էին, շատ մարդիկ կային որոնք ուղղակի հետքրքրության համար էին եկել, իմ նման, ու ասեմ հեչ էլ չտպավորվեցի, իսկ Լևոնի ելույթը ընդհանրապես դուրս չեկավ, ես մինչև այդ օրը մտածում էի ինքը շատ լավ հռետորա, բայց փաստորեն սխալվում էի, կամ հուզված էր կամ հոգնած հնարավորա, իսկ ծիծաղս եկավ էն ժամանակ երբ ասեց որ ինքը շարունակում է Վ. Սարգսյանի պայքարը որը 98-ին պայքարում էր Քոչարյանի դեմ :LOL: :

----------


## voter

Վազգեն Մանուկյան. Բայց այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարում, որ 1998 եւ 2003 թթ. ընտրությունները կեղծվել են: Գիտեք ինչ, մի կողմից էլ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նորից քաղաքական դաշտ է դուրս եկել, որովհետեւ իր նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունք կար, բայց հասարակության մի մասը, այնումանեյանիվ, մտածում էր որ նա տրամաբանող, ստեղծագործող մարդ է: *Այս ամբողջ ընթացքը ցույց տվեցին նրա բոլոր կարողությունները` մարդկային, տրամաբանական եւ բարոյական:*

----------


## Ծով

ՄԻացե՛ք համաժողովրդական շարժմանը...
մեր հաղթանակը նաև Ձերն է, թեև շատերդ դեռ չեք գիտակցում։
Հաղթելու է ոչ ՄԻԱՅՆ Լևոնը այլև *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*...
ՄԵՆՔ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե Լևոնը հաղթի, կասեմ, որ պարզապես այս ժողովուրդն իրեն արժանի նախագահ է ըտնրել, ու սուսուփուս կհեռանամ: Եթե Սերժը հաղթի, կասեմ, որ ընտրությունները նորից կեղծվել են, դեռ հույսկա, որ ժողովուրդը մի օր ոտքի կկանգնի: Բայց տարբերակ կա, որ Սերժը կհաղթի արդար ճանապարհով… Ու նորից. ժողովուրդն իրեն արժանի նախագահ կունենա, ու ես սուսուփուս կհեռանամ:

Հ.Գ. Ծո՛վ, չմոռանաս մի ժամ հետո ավատարդ ու ստորագրությունդ փոխել:

----------


## Սերխիո

Նախագահի թեկնածուն քարոզարշավի ընթացքում ,խոսում է միայն բռնելուց ,դատելուց ,կուլակաթափ անելուց...

----------


## սիսար

> ՄԻացե՛ք համաժողովրդական շարժմանը...
> մեր հաղթանակը նաև Ձերն է, թեև շատերդ դեռ չեք գիտակցում։
> Հաղթելու է ոչ ՄԻԱՅՆ Լևոնը այլև *ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ*...
> ՄԵՆՔ...


Aliza  ջան,  երբ   կըմեծանաս   եւ   կունենաս   ավելի   կյանքի   փորձ,   այն   ժամանակ   կըծիծաղես   այսօրվա   քո   արտահայտած   մտքերի   վրա:   Խորհուրդ  կտայի   վերոհիշյալ   քո   գրարումը   գրի   առնես   եւ   պահպանես  մի   10   տարի   հետո   ընթերցես:

----------


## Guetta

Եթե չեք ուզում ընտրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ապա կան ևս յոթ թեկնածու, որոնց կարելիա ընտրել. պետք չէ մոռանալ այն սև օրերը, որոնք լևոնը բերեց էս հայ ժողովրդի գլխին (պատերազմը ապռավդանի չի!!!)

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ լևոնին ընտրող այն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրան բարեկամ են, ընկեր, կուսակցական, հարևան, ախպոր ախպեր, ընգերոջ մորքուր, կնգա դասընկերուհի ու էտ տիպի մի քանի բան...

----------


## dvgray

> *Այս ամբողջ ընթացքը ցույց տվեցին նրա բոլոր կարողությունները` մարդկային, տրամաբանական եւ բարոյական:*


Այո  :Smile: :
Ու ամենակարևորը: Նա օգնեց բացահայտել, հասկանալ ու գնահատել ամբողջ հայկական քաղաքական դաշտը՝  որպես ծախված, չարակամ, բամբասկոտ ու տխմար միջակությունների հավաքատեղի:
Հենց միայն այսքանով Լևոնը կատարեց իր երկրորդ մեծագույն գործը ՝ Հայաստանի անկախությունը հռչակելուց հետո, այն է վերջնականապես բացել այն մարդկանց աչքերը, որոնք դեռ իվիճակի են բացվելու:
*Լևոնը եղել է և կմնա պատմության մեջ որպես մեր ազգի մեծագույն մարդկանցից մեկը:*
Իսկ մնացածները ՝ Իսահակյանի ասած՝ կմնան մարդիկ , որոնք ծնվեցին, ապրեցին մեկ կամ երկու օր և ... մեռան:

----------


## Ծով

> Aliza  ջան,  երբ   կըմեծանաս   եւ   կունենաս   ավելի   կյանքի   փորձ,   այն   ժամանակ   կըծիծաղես   այսօրվա   քո   արտահայտած   մտքերի   վրա:   Խորհուրդ  կտայի   վերոհիշյալ   քո   գրարումը   գրի   առնես   եւ   պահպանես  մի   10   տարի   հետո   ընթերցես:


Բոլորը գիտեն, Որ Սերժը ընտրությունները կեղծելու ա...ու՞ր ա իրանց պայքարը...ի՞նչ են անելու իրանց ստացած ձայները պաշտպանելու համար..բոլորն էլ խաղում են...
Միայն Լևոնն  ա արդեն շարժման սկիզբ դրել...
իսկ տաս տարի հետո  իմ գրառումը  հաստատ կհիշեմ արդեն իրականացրած ցանկության տեսքով, քոնը հաստատ  չեմ հիշի :Tongue:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Ես անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել հանրահավաքին, մոտեցել եմ Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի կողմից ու պտտվել մինչև Հյուսիսային պողոտա, ամենաշատը 100 000 մարդ կար, կրկնում եմ ամենաշատը որոնց մեջ ակտիվիստները հիմնականում կենտրոնական մասերում էին, շատ մարդիկ կային որոնք ուղղակի հետքրքրության համար էին եկել, իմ նման, ու ասեմ հեչ էլ չտպավորվեցի, իսկ Լևոնի ելույթը ընդհանրապես դուրս չեկավ, ես մինչև այդ օրը մտածում էի ինքը շատ լավ հռետորա, բայց փաստորեն սխալվում էի, կամ հուզված էր կամ հոգնած հնարավորա, իսկ ծիծաղս եկավ էն ժամանակ երբ ասեց որ ինքը շարունակում է Վ. Սարգսյանի պայքարը որը 98-ին պայքարում էր Քոչարյանի դեմ:



Հասարակ հաշվարկ է՝ Օպեռայի հրապարակը՝ մինչև են դիմացի նստարանները 37000ք.մ- է եթե հաշվի առնենք , որ մի քառակուսի մետրի վրա ամենաքիչը կանգնում է 3 մարդ ապա կստանանք որ միայն այդտեղ կանգնած էին 110.000 մարդ , իսկ եթե այնտեղ եղել ես ապա հաստատ նկատած կլինեիր, որ մարդիկ շատ ավելի լայն շառավղով էին կանգնած, և  եթե նկատի ունենանք , որ շառավղի մեծացման հետ մեծանում է նաև հաջորդ շերտի մակերեսը, ապա կարիք չկա կասկածելու որ այդտեղ կար 250-300 հազար մարդ: Իսկ տարիների փորձեից նաև հայտնի է որ հանրահավաքին գնում են տվյալ թեկնածուին ձայն տվողների 1/4-ը, եթե այս հաշվարկն էլ կոպտացնենք հայերի համար, ապա կստանանք որ ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրելու է մոտավորապես 900.000 մարդ իսկ սա արդեն հաղթանակ է, քանի որ անցած անգամներից հայտնի է , որ Հայաստանում ընտրություններին (լցրած քվեաթերթիկներն էլ հետը) մասնակցում է 1500.000-1800.000 մարդ  :

Ու երևի Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք. . . -ը ինչ որ տեղ հիմնավորված է. . . . 

Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք. . .

----------


## Ծով

> Եթե չեք ուզում ընտրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ապա կան ևս յոթ թեկնածու, որոնց կարելիա ընտրել. պետք չէ մոռանալ այն սև օրերը, որոնք լևոնը բերեց էս հայ ժողովրդի գլխին (պատերազմը ապռավդանի չի!!!)
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ լևոնին ընտրող այն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրան բարեկամ են, ընկեր, կուսակցական, հարևան, ախպոր ախպեր, ընգերոջ մորքուր, կնգա դասընկերուհի ու էտ տիպի մի քանի բան...


Եթե ակնարկդ ավատարիս է ուղղված, ապա նրան հանդիպել եմ Մատենադարանում մի չորս տարի առաջ շատ պատահական, երբ նա եկել էր Ձեռագրեր ուսումնասիրելու :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լևոնը եկավ ,  իր նպատակը արդեն իրականացրեց `անունը մաքրեց ու հանգիստ կարող է գնալ. . .

----------


## Guetta

Լևոնը եկավ ու իրա անունը էլ ավելի հավասարացրեց *ԶՐՈՅԻ*:

----------


## Anul

> Լևոնը եկավ ու իրա անունը էլ ավելի հավասարացրեց *ԶՐՈՅԻ*:


միանգամայն համաձայն եմ  :Ok: 
նոր սերունդը կմոռանար իր այլանդակությունները, ու իրան միշտ կհիշեին որպես առաջին նախագահ, իսկ սենց ինքը իրեն լրիվ խայտառակ արեց

----------


## Ծով

> Լևոնը եկավ ու իրա անունը էլ ավելի հավասարացրեց *ԶՐՈՅԻ*:


Չէ... :Shok: Սերժին հավասար նա չի կարող լինել...
Այսինքն զրոյի հետ Լևոնի անունը ոչ մի կապ չունի...

----------


## dvgray

:Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
*Նորից ու նորից համոզվեցի, որ Լևոնի նման քաղաքական գործիչ մեր ազգում չի եղել, չկա /ու դժվար թե լինի մոտ ապագայում /*

Ապուշություն արած կլինի մեր ժողովուրդը, եթե չօգտագործի  այդպիսի բացառիկ մարդու հնարավորությունները ի բարօրություն հենց մեր ժողովուրդի: Սակայն ամեն ինչից երևում է, որ հիմանականում մեր ժողովուրդը գնահատում է Լևոնին և հասկանում նրա բացառիկությունը մեր ներկայի և ապագայի համար:
 :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ էլի... Սերժը վատնա ինչա, բայց ինձ չեք կարող համոզել որ Լևոնը ավելի լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է, գիտնական լինելը շաաատ քիչ է: Լևոնը եթե լիներ ուժեղ անհատականություն իրան թույլ չեր տա որոշ հիմար արտահայտություններ որոնք ցույց էին տալիս նրա թույլ մարդ լինելը, իսկ նախագահը թույլ լինելու իրավունք չունի:
Եվ հետո, եթե ես հարգում էի նրան որոշ չափով, ապա դա էլ կորավ իրոք նա հավասարվեց զրոյի իմ աչքերում, երբ նրա կողքին կանգնեցին ոմն Արամ Սարգսյանը և Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, որոնք իրենց ուժեղ անհատականություն ունեցող հարազատների հիշատակը ավելի շատ պղծում են քան հարգում: Մի խումբ լացող և իզուր հաչող շներ Լևոնի կողքին որոնք լացակւմած սպասում էին ինչ որ մեկին որ դողալով մտնեն թևերի տակ, իսկ հետագայում զբաղեցնեն բարձր պաշտոններ: Դա էր մեր «ապագա» նախագահը:

Հ.Գ. Ամնելավ քաղաքական գործիչը ըստ իս դա Վարդան Օսկանյանն է:

----------


## Smergh

> *Նորից ու նորից համոզվեցի, որ Լևոնի նման քաղաքական գործիչ մեր ազգում չի եղել, չկա /ու դժվար թե լինի մոտ ապագայում /*


Ապրե'ս եղբայր դու անկրկնելի ես:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապրե'ս եղբայր դու անկրկնելի ես:


Հետո կոմունիստների՞ց ես բողոքում: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Հետո կոմունիստների՞ց ես բողոքում:


Լևենիզմը նեոբոլշևիզմից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Էրկուսն էլ ապազգային հակահայ գաղափարախոսություններ են:

----------


## dvgray

> Լևենիզմը նեոբոլշևիզմից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Էրկուսն էլ ապազգային հակահայ գաղափարախոսություններ են:


Ոչ մի բանով չես տարբերվում ստալիյան գաղափարախոսներից, գրառումս ձևափոխելով ու ապականելով: Սենց բան անում էին մենակ ստալինյան բոլշեվիկները մեկել սերժաքոչարյանական-բոշայական  գրամեքենան:
Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եք բացահայտվում  :Wink: :
 :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Ոչ մի բանով չես տարբերվում ստալիյան գաղափարախոսներից, գրառումս ձևափոխելով ու ապականելով: Սենց բան անում էին մենակ ստալինյան բոլշեվիկները մեկել սերժաքոչարյանական-բոշայական  գրամեքենան:
> Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եք բացահայտվում :


Ես սխալմամբ օգտվեցի քո առաջնորդի զինանոցից, որի համար կներես: Ես սա անկեղծ եմ ասում: Ինչպես նա է ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր շուռ տալիս ու խաբում մեր արդեն 13 տարի անընդմեջ խաբվող ժողովրդին, այս անգամ էլ ես փորձեցի նրա նման վարվել քո մտքերի հետ: Ի տարբերություն նրա ես դա արել եմ ամաչելով ու խղճի խայթ զգալով:
 Ես անչափ շատ եմ սիրում իմ ժողովրդին, որ ինձ թույլ տամ գոնե նրա մեկ մասնիկին այդպես ստորաբար ստել: Ներեցեք ինձ բոլորդ խնդրում եմ հարգարժան dvgray- ի մտքերը փոխելու և ավելի ճշմարտացի դարձնելու համար:

----------


## Smergh

Ժողովուրդ, բավական է ջայլամի կեցվածք ընդունել:
Հայրենիքը վտանգվա~ծ է
Ծանոթացեք`Эксперт: "Предательство жило с самого первого дня в сердце Еревана"

http://www.regnum.ru/news/961877.html

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժողովուրդ, բավական է ջայլամի կեցվածք ընդունել:
> Հայրենիքը վտանգվա~ծ է
> Ծանոթացեք`Эксперт: "Предательство жило с самого первого дня в сердце Еревана"
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/961877.html


Ընդհանրապես միևնույն գրառումը մեկից ավելի անգամ գրել չի թույլատրվում, բայց Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կողմից, Կրեմլի ԶԼՄ-ի կայքէջի հասցեն գովազդող հղումը ջնջել ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա։ Թե չէ կասեք, խոսքի ազատություն չկա։ Արդեն երեք անգամ եք կարծեմ գրել, մի 5 անգամ էլ գրեք, որ բոլորին պարզ երևա, թե ինչու եք լռում այսօր։ 

Մի խորհուրդ կտամ։ Գոլոս Արմենիի, ԱԶգ.ամ Պանորամա.ամ, Պանարմենիան.ամ ավելի լավ հոդվածներ են գրում։ Իսկ ամենալավը Հայլուր նայելն է։  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ժողովուրդ, բավական է ջայլամի կեցվածք ընդունել:
> Հայրենիքը վտանգվա~ծ է
> Ծանոթացեք`Эксперт: "Предательство жило с самого первого дня в сердце Еревана"
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/961877.html


Իսկ ադրբեջանական մամուլում ի՞նչ են գրում:  :LOL:

----------


## Guetta

"Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մեր գնահատականները և սպասելիքները..."

Լևոնը պառակտեց ժողովրդին, բազմաթիվ օրինակներ գիտեմ` ընկերների միջև վեճեր, խռովություններ: Լևոնի "ժողովրդի: ժողովուրդը թարախա շնչում Սերժի "ժողովրդի" հանդեօպ և հակառակը- ու խիյա սենց` որտեվ դա մի ինչ-որ մի մարդու` Լևոնի ձեռի գործն էր... ժամանակը կանցնի կգիտակցեք:

----------


## Artgeo

> "Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մեր գնահատականները և սպասելիքները..."
> 
> Լևոնը պառակտեց ժողովրդին, բազմաթիվ օրինակներ գիտեմ` ընկերների միջև վեճեր, խռովություններ: Լևոնի "ժողովրդի: ժողովուրդը թարախա շնչում Սերժի "ժողովրդի" հանդեօպ և հակառակը- ու խիյա սենց` որտեվ դա մի ինչ-որ մի մարդու` Լևոնի ձեռի գործն էր... ժամանակը կանցնի կգիտակցեք:


Սերժը որ հանգիստ թողնի հեռանա, պառակտում չի լինի։ Այսօր բոլորը միավորված են Սերժի ու Քոչարյանի ընտարկեղծիքների ու բռնությունների դեմ։ Նրանցի մի մասը միգուցե Լևոնին էլ նախագահ չի ուզում տեսնել, բայց դա հաստատ հետագայի որոշելիք հարց է։

----------


## Guetta

> Սերժը որ հանգիստ թողնի հեռանա, պառակտում չի լինի։ Այսօր բոլորը միավորված են Սերժի ու Քոչարյանի ընտարկեղծիքների ու բռնությունների դեմ։ Նրանցի մի մասը միգուցե Լևոնին էլ նախագահ չի ուզում տեսնել, բայց դա հաստատ հետագայի որոշելիք հարց է։


Եթե Լևոնը թողնի ու հեռանա, պառակտում չի լինի: 
Artgeo, իմաստային կոպիտ սխալ ես թույլ տալիս- դու խոսում ես ԲՈԼՈՐի անունից- դու քո անունից խոսիր /անհիմն արտահայտություն/:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ճիշտա չի լինի պառակտում, ժողովուրդը կհանդուրժի հերթական սովորական խայտառակ ընտրությունները ու դժվար 5 տարի անց մի բան կարողանա փոխի

----------


## Armenoid

> հա ճիշտա չի լինի պառակտում, ժողովուրդը կհանդուրժի հերթական սովորական խայտառակ ընտրությունները ու դժվար 5 տարի անց մի բան կարողանա փոխի


բա ես խի ցույցին չեք՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## REAL_ist

հարցականների առատությունը ինչ որ բանա փոխում?
քո մտածելով մարդիկ օրը 24 ժամ ցույցին են լինում?

----------


## Dayana

> կարծում եմ, որ երեկ ամենևին էլ պատահականորեն չէր Ազատության Հրապարակի հանրահավաքում բարձրացվել Իսրայելի Դրոշը, որի ներքո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրեական պարային շարժումներով այլանդակում էր մեր ավանդական քոչարին…


Ինքը ուղղակի լավ պարել չգիտի  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Smergh

> Ինքը ուղղակի լավ պարել չգիտի



Dayana, Հարգելի'ս:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է վատ պարելուն, ապա  ձեզ պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, քանզի մենք ունենք հրաշալի վիրաբուժներ, որոնք միշտ կարող են օգտակար լինել Լևոնի նման պարողներին :LOL: 

Դուք իսկապե՞ս չեք հասկացել՝ թե  ինչի մասին էի ես խոսում, թե՞ Լևոնի հայատյածությունն ապացուցող փաստերն հերքել չկարողանալու Ձեր անկարողությունն է ստիպել /ինչպես միշտ է դա արվում նրան սատարողների կողմից/ Ձեզ, որպեսզի գրածիս բուն նյութից  շեղվեք ամենաանմեղ մեղադրանքի, այն է հրեական պար պարելու  ուղղությամբ:Եթե ո՛չ, ապա խնդրում եմ հերքեք իմ այն մեղադրանքները, որոնք ներկայացրել եմ նախորդ գրությանս մեջ, բայց դա արեք այնպես, որ ես ստիպված լինեմ ներողություն խնդրել Ձեզանից, ինչը ինձ համար շատ հաճելի կլինի անել՝ հատկապես Ձեր նման չքնաղ Հայուհու նկատմամբ:

----------


## keyboard

> Սերժը որ հանգիստ թողնի հեռանա, պառակտում չի լինի։ Այսօր բոլորը միավորված են Սերժի ու Քոչարյանի ընտարկեղծիքների ու բռնությունների դեմ։ Նրանցի մի մասը միգուցե Լևոնին էլ նախագահ չի ուզում տեսնել, բայց դա հաստատ հետագայի որոշելիք հարց է։



Հարգելի ընկեր, բոլորը չեն միավորվել, 10000 հոգին, որոնցից շատերն ես էլ դու էլ գիտենք թե ով են, դեռ միավորում չի: Ես չեմ միավորվել ու չեմ էլ միավորվի: Իսկ հետագայի որոշելիք հարցը ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում, խնդրում եմ գրի, Լևոնը կդառնա նախագահ մի 3 տարի «դա իր խոսքերն եմ ասում» էլ կուտի կամ էլ մի քանի բան էլ կվաճառի ռուսներին կամ ասենք թուրքերին, հետո կսսկսենք պայքարել Լևոնի դեմ, հետո կգա Քոչարյանը նույն լոզունգներով հետո կընտրենք Քոչարյանին և հետո կպայքարենք նրա դե՞մ և այսպես շարունակ և մենք ազատություն ու արդարություն չենք էլ տեսնի: Ես այդպես եմ հասկանում քո այս գրառումը, եթե պիտի հետո էլ Լևոնի դեմ պայքարենք եկեք հիմա պայքարենք համ Լևոնի համ Սերժի դեմ, եկեք ստեղծենք մեր ուժը առանց Լևոնի, առանց Սերժի, առանց Մանուկյանի, առանց Վ. Հովհաննիսյանի, առանց Ա.Բաղդասարյանի, եկեք մենք լինենք մեր գլխի տերը, եկեք մենք առաջադրենք մեր թեկնածուին, եկեք էնպես անենք, որ քաղաքական գործիչները միանան մեզ, բայց ես երբեք չեմ միավորվի Լևոնի հետ, որտև գաղափար չկա, կան լոզունգներ այն էլ նրանցից շատերը շատ վիրավորական են թե՛ իմ և թե՛ բոլորի համար, ուղղակի այդ ամենը երբ կհասկանան ուշ կլինի, ասենք չեմ էլ հավատում, որ Լևոնը կդառնա նախագահ, ընդ որում մի լավ բան կանի ու կփոխի:
Գրառումս ոչ մի դեպքում չի վերաբերվում անձի, արտահայտում եմ սեփական կարծիք:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, չի կարելի: Որովհետև այն մարդկանց հարազատներն ու ծնողները, որոնց սպանել է Լևոնը, բարոյական իրավունք ունեն թքելու Լևոնին սրբացնողների վրա: Ու ես և լիքը մարդիկ համաձայն կլինեն նրանց հետ:


Իհարկե: Եթե կան այդպիսիք, ապա ոչ միայն բարոյական, այլ նաև իրավական իրավունք ունեն նրանք: Կրկնում եմ, եթե կան այդպիսիք, որոնց սպանել է Լևոնը, կամ որոնք սպանվել են Լևոնի հրամանով:
Օրինակ այնպես, ինչպես Պողոս Պողոսյանը սպանվեց  Շառլ Ազնավուրի ներկայությամբ /վկայությամբ  :Smile:  ... որը առաջինը շնորհավորեց  :Bad:  Ռոբերտի երկվորյակին՝ Սերժին / Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանով: Որի վրա իմիջիայլոց ոչ մի իր զոհի հարազատի դեռևս չի հաջողվել թքել  :Wink:  :

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Լևոնականներ, բա Իսրայելի ու Ուկրաինայի դրոշները ինչ գործ ունեն ձերոնց հանրահավաքին? Լավ, ասենք Ուկրաինան հասկացանք, բա իսրայելը? Սրան ինչ կասեք?
> Չասեք տենց բան չի եղել, ես տեսել եմ
> Բայց Լևոնի տժժալը շատ դզեց


Կասեմ, որ այս ապօրինի իշխանությունը, որը թալանում է ոչ միայն իր ժողովրդին ու այս երկրի բնական հարստությունները, այլև նադայել է ամբողջ բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ մարդկությանը: Այսքան պրիմիտիվ ու այսքան քամելյոն իշխանավորների հետ զզվելի է հաղորդակցվել ոչ միայն սեփական /ինչ է բառ է չէ՞ "սեփական ժողովուրդ" :LOL: / ժողովրդին, այլ նաև բոլորին:
Միայն մի շարք բիզնես պրոեկտների տերերին է ուրախացրել Հայաստանում իշխանության հերթական բռնազավթումը: Կռկը Կռկորյան՝ սպասում է "Բելաջոյում" Սերժին իր կամպանիայով, վստահ, որ կտրուկ մեծանալու են սրանց խաղադրույքները : Հայաստանի բյուջեի աչքը լույս լինի  :LOL: :

----------


## Smergh

> Իհարկե: Եթե կան այդպիսիք, ապա ոչ միայն բարոյական, այլ նաև իրավական իրավունք ունեն նրանք: Կրկնում եմ, եթե կան այդպիսիք, որոնց սպանել է Լևոնը, կամ որոնք սպանվել են Լևոնի հրամանով:
> Օրինակ այնպես, ինչպես Պողոս Պողոսյանը սպանվեց  Շառլ Ազնավուրի ներկայությամբ /վկայությամբ  ... որը առաջինը շնորհավորեց  Ռոբերտի երկվորյակին՝ Սերժին / Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանով: Որի վրա իմիջիայլոց ոչ մի իր զոհի հարազատի դեռևս չի հաջողվել թքել  :


Որ Լևոնի համար որևէ Հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի դա մեզ համար նորություն չէ, սակայն երբ նրա "փայլից" կարելի է այնքան կուրանալ, որ Շառլ Ազնավուրի նման մարդուն էլ դնել մեղմ ասած լևոնին չսատարողների /չեմ ուզում ասել լևոնի պիղծ բառերով/ կարգավիճակում ու հոլովել նրա անունը՝  սա արդեն վերջն է, Դուք չափն անցնում էք…

Ուշքի եկեք, ու ներողություն խնդրեք բոլոր ֆորումականներից՝ Ձեր այս գրության համար:

*Հարգարժան մոդերատոր* խնդրում  և պահանջում եմ Ձեզանից, անմիջապես հեռացնել թե՛ պարոն dvgray-ի թե՛ իմ այս գրությունները` դրանց առնչվողների հետ միասին :

----------


## REAL_ist

> Որ Լևոնի համար որևէ Հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի դա մեզ համար նորություն չէ


ինչքան են բայց ստեղ անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անողները, ինչա նշանակում հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի իրա համար? կարողա դուք էլ եք մտածում որ թուրքա Լևոնը? :LOL:  
եթե հա, կամ դրան մոտ մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ միատ տեղեկանաք իրա նախնիների մասին, որոնք Մուսա Լեռում են կռվել ու 250 տարի հոգևորական են եղել :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Իհարկե: Եթե կան այդպիսիք, ապա ոչ միայն բարոյական, այլ նաև իրավական իրավունք ունեն նրանք: Կրկնում եմ, եթե կան այդպիսիք, որոնց սպանել է Լևոնը, կամ որոնք սպանվել են Լևոնի հրամանով:*
> Օրինակ այնպես, ինչպես Պողոս Պողոսյանը սպանվեց  Շառլ Ազնավուրի ներկայությամբ /վկայությամբ  ... որը առաջինը շնորհավորեց  Ռոբերտի երկվորյակին՝ Սերժին / Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանով: Որի վրա իմիջիայլոց ոչ մի իր զոհի հարազատի դեռևս չի հաջողվել թքել  :


Եղբայր, խնդրում եմ, մեր խոսակցության թեման չփոխենք, չտանենք այլ ուղղությունով, լա՞վ: Մի հարց քեզ՝ պարզ հարց, ըստ քեզ, չկա՞ն այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց



> սպանել է Լևոնը, կամ որոնք սպանվել են Լևոնի հրամանով


: Ընդամենը այսքանը, իսկ Քոչարյանի և այլ անձանց մասին խոսակցությունը այլ թեմա է, որի մասին հիմա չենք խոսում:

----------


## dvgray

> Եղբայր, խնդրում եմ, մեր խոսակցության թեման չփոխենք, չտանենք այլ ուղղությունով, լա՞վ: Մի հարց քեզ՝ պարզ հարց, ըստ քեզ, չկա՞ն այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց
> 
> : Ընդամենը այսքանը, իսկ Քոչարյանի և այլ անձանց մասին խոսակցությունը այլ թեմա է, որի մասին հիմա չենք խոսում:


*Եթե այդպիսինք կան, ապա  ներկա խունտան, որի ձեռքում է կուտակված ամեն մի լծակ, պետք է որ Լևոնին մինչ այժմ ծվեն - ծվեն արած լիներ:*
Այսպիսով՝
Եզրակացնում եմ, որ չկան: 
Հ.Գ. Իսկ դու ունես այդպիսի փաստեր, որ Լևոնը մարդասպան է, ու մինչև հիմա լռել ե՞ս: Կարծեմ թե սա քրեական պատիժ է նախատեսում քո համար  :LOL: : Քանի շուտ է, հայտնիր Սերժին, ով այդ փաստից անմիջապես կօգտվի  :Wink: :

----------


## Արշակ

> Հարգելի ընկեր, բոլորը չեն միավորվել, 10000 հոգին, որոնցից շատերն ես էլ դու էլ գիտենք թե ով են, դեռ միավորում չի: Ես չեմ միավորվել ու չեմ էլ միավորվի: Իսկ հետագայի որոշելիք հարցը ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում, խնդրում եմ գրի, Լևոնը կդառնա նախագահ մի 3 տարի …


Հարցն ինձ չի ուղղված, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել։
Ուրեմն նախ, հաստատ 10000 հոգի չենք։ Ցանկացած պահի Ազատության հրապարակում անհամեմատ ավելի շատ մարդ կա։ Նույնիսկ գիշերը 10000–ից շատ կլինեն։ Մինչդեռ էնտեղ միշտ հո նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն կանգնած։ Անընդհատ գնում գալիս են։ Օրինակ ես միջինում մի ժամ եմ հնարավորություն ունենում էնտեղ լինելու։ Մինչդեռ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ էնտեղ չեն կարող լինել, բայց սատարում են պայքարողներին։ Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ կան, որ Երևանում չեն ու հնարավորություն չունեն գալու։ 

* Ինչ վերաբերում  է բռնությամբ* *զավթած աթոռից* *Սերժին գցելուց հետոյին, անպայման նոր նախագահական ընտրություններ կլինեն։* Բացատրեմ թե ինչու։
1. Նախ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ հենց էդ պահանջով են մասնակցում հանրահավաքներին։ Օրինակ՝ ես։ Այլ ոչ թե Լևոնին նախագահ դարձնելու։
2. Հենց ինքը՝ Լևոնը հրապարակավ հայտարարել է, որ չի պատրաստվում առանց նոր ընտրությունների նախագահ դառնալ։
3. Ամեն դեպքում՝ ուզի թե չուզի, ոչ ոք առանց ընտրությունների նախագահ չի կարող դառնալ։ Բացառվում է։ Օրենքը թույլ չի տալիս։ Ոչ մի երկիր, ոչ մի միջազգային իրավական կառույց չի ճանաչի առանց ընտրությունների նախագահին։ 

*Այնպես որ, նոր ընտրություններ ամեն դեպքում լինելու են, ու յուրաքանչյուր ոք ընտրության հնարավորություն կունենա։ 
*Այլ հարց է, որ մյուս թեկնածուները խիստ պասիվ են ու դրանով հենց իրենք են վերացնում նոր ընտրություններում այլընտրանքը։ Ինչը շատ ցավալի է ու հուսով եմ, որ շուտով մյուսներն էլ կակտիվանան։

----------


## dvgray

> Այլ հարց է, որ մյուս թեկնածուները խիստ պասիվ են ու դրանով հենց իրենք են վերացնում նոր ընտրություններում այլընտրանքը։ Ինչը շատ ցավալի է ու հուսով եմ, որ շուտով մյուսներն էլ կակտիվանան։


Հարգելիս: "Մյուս թեկնածուներ " ասածը չկա, գոյություն չունի:
Նրանք բոլորն էլ առաց բացատրության սերժա-քոչարյանական խունտաի "բիզնես պրոեկտներ"ն են:

Եկեք առանց վարանելու բացենք աչքերը, ինչքան որ բացվում են բնականից և դիտարկենք շրջապատը ինչպիսին որ այն կա իրականում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Եթե այդպիսինք կան, ապա  ներկա խունտան, որի ձեռքում է կուտակված ամեն մի լծակ, պետք է որ Լևոնին մինչ այժմ ծվեն - ծվեն արած լիներ:*
> Այսպիսով՝
> Եզրակացնում եմ, որ չկան:


Պարզ է:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մի քանի բան էլ կվաճառի ռուսներին կամ ասենք թուրքերին,


Ինչ հետաքրքիր է, որ վաճառելուց խոսեցիք...դուք տեղյակ ե՞ք` միայն վերջին երեք տարիներին քանի` երկրի համար ՍՏՐԱՏԵԳԻԱՊԵՍ կարևոր կառույց է ծախծխվել: 

Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք, որ ապրում եք մի երկրում, որտեղ ոչ կապն է ձերը, ոչ հոսանքը, ոչ ջուրը ոչ էլ երկաթուղին: Էսքանը հիշեցի էս պահին: Էս ամենը Լեւոննա՞ վաճառել: 

Տնտեսական աճ ենք չէ ապրում իբր?: Բա ինչու՞ են հավար ընկած ամեն ինչ վաճառում: Կբացատրե՞ք: Թե՞ տնտեսական աճը միջին ձեռնարկություններից մաշկի հետ քերած ու մի մասը բյուջե մի մասն էլ իրենց փորները լցրած փողերով է արտահայտվում: Կամ միգուցե Հյուսիսային պողոտայո՞վ, որտեղ ընդամենը 5 տեր կա` 3-ը պարսիկ:

----------


## Dayana

> Dayana, Հարգելի'ս:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է վատ պարելուն, ապա  ձեզ պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, քանզի մենք ունենք հրաշալի վիրաբուժներ, որոնք միշտ կարող են օգտակար լինել Լևոնի նման պարողներին
> 
> Դուք իսկապե՞ս չեք հասկացել՝ թե  ինչի մասին էի ես խոսում, թե՞ Լևոնի հայատյածությունն ապացուցող փաստերն հերքել չկարողանալու Ձեր անկարողությունն է ստիպել /ինչպես միշտ է դա արվում նրան սատարողների կողմից/ Ձեզ, որպեսզի գրածիս բուն նյութից  շեղվեք ամենաանմեղ մեղադրանքի, այն է հրեական պար պարելու  ուղղությամբ:Եթե ո՛չ, ապա խնդրում եմ հերքեք իմ այն մեղադրանքները, որոնք ներկայացրել եմ նախորդ գրությանս մեջ, բայց դա արեք այնպես, որ ես ստիպված լինեմ ներողություն խնդրել Ձեզանից, ինչը ինձ համար շատ հաճելի կլինի անել՝ հատկապես Ձեր նման չքնաղ Հայուհու նկատմամբ:


Smerg , Դուք մոռացել եք, որ ես կատարելապես դեմ եմ Լևոնին ու նրա գաղափարներին  :Wink:  իսկ  ներողույուն խնդրելու կարիք ամենևին էլ չկա, ես երբեկ չեմ եղել նրա համախոհն ու չեմ լինի  :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. խնդրում եմ դուով դիմել  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Որ Լևոնի համար որևէ Հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի դա մեզ համար նորություն չէ


խի Քոչարյանի համար գոյություն ունի՞

Լևոնը կյանքում գոնե մի անգամ Աստվածաշունչ կարդացած կլնի
իսկ Քոչարյանը կարծեմ 10 տարի առաջվա դրությամբ "Հայր Մեր" չգիտեր

----------


## Smergh

> ինչքան են բայց ստեղ անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անողները, ինչա նշանակում հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի իրա համար? կարողա դուք էլ եք մտածում որ թուրքա Լևոնը? 
> եթե հա, կամ դրան մոտ մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ միատ տեղեկանաք իրա նախնիների մասին, որոնք Մուսա Լեռում են կռվել ու 250 տարի հոգևորական են եղել


Այդ ո՞վ է ասում, ինքը՞, ու  ինչո՞ւ ես հավատում որ իրա սածը ճիշտ է: Չզգացի՞ք թե այս մեկ ամսում ինչքան բացարձակ ստեր ասվեց հենց նրա կողմից միտինգների ժամանակ, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ես նրան չեմ հավատում: 
Եվ հետո ի՞նչ կապ ունի նրա ծագումը իր հայատյաց լինելու հետ: Կևորկովն էլ այնպիսի մի ազերահաճո հայ էր՝ ինչպիսին ինքն է, հիմա սկսենք Կեվորկովին արդարացնե՞լ…

"Ետքը" բաժնում  այդ հարցերի պատասխանները գրել եմ: Բարի եղիր կարդալ ու եթե գոհացում չստանաս այն ժամանակ կշարունակես հարցել տալ, ես սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

Այստեղ խոսք է գնում նաև այն մասին, թե Լևոնը մարդ սպանե՞լ է թե ոչ, կասեմ, որ նա ընդունակ չէ մարդ սպանելու, սակայն իր հրամանով մարդ սպանվել է թե ոչ, արդեն հաստատ պատասխանել չեմ կարող, միայն կավելացնեմ, որ լինելով երկրի առաջին և այն ժամանակ իսկապես Ազգընտիր Նախագահ, նա իր իսկ մոգոնած սահմանադրության ու  Նախագահական երդման համաձայն հանդիսանում էր հանրապետության բոլոր քաղաքացիների անվտանգության երաշխավորը ու որ նրա օրոք էլ են տեղի ունեցել քաղաքական սպանություններ՝ դա անժխտելի է, հետևաբար նա հավասարապես պատասխանատու է դրանց համար, անկախ նրանից՝ թե դրանք ո՞ւմ հրամանով են իրականացվել:

Օրինակ ես լսել եմ՝ թե ինչի համար են սպանել Համբարձում Գալստյանին, սակայն չգիտեմ  թե ո՞ւմ հրամանով:
 Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների պնդումներից հետեվում է, որ իր ժամանակվա բոլոր դրական բաներն ինքն է կատարել, իսկ վատ բաները իր շրջապատն ու ուրիշները և ինքը դրանցից ամենևին տեղյակ չի եղել, այդ դեպքում մեր ինչի՞ն էր պետք այդպիսի նախագահը, որը միայն գահն էր զբաղեցնում, իսկ իր շրջապատը  քաղաքականություն վարում…

----------


## keyboard

> ինչքան են բայց ստեղ անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անողները, ինչա նշանակում հայկական սրբություն գոյություն չունի իրա համար? կարողա դուք էլ եք մտածում որ թուրքա Լևոնը? 
> եթե հա, կամ դրան մոտ մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ միատ տեղեկանաք իրա նախնիների մասին, որոնք Մուսա Լեռում են կռվել ու 250 տարի հոգևորական են եղել


Եթե դու նրա նախնիների մասին կարդացել ես ուղղակի, ես ականատեսի պատմածներն եմ լսել, որը պապս է:Իսկ որ նրա եղբայրը Մուսալեռ կոմիտեի նախագահն էր և այդ տարներին ինչ է «շահել» կոմիտեն և ինքը հրաժարվել է այդ պաշտոնից, ավաղ մահացավ պապս 2 ամիս առաջ, թե չե իրար հատ կգնայինք և կլսեիր նրա պատմածներն ու փաստերը:Էլ բան չեմ ասում երևի հերիք է այսքանն էլ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ որ նրա եղբայրը Մուսալեռ կոմիտեի նախագահն էր


ում եղբայրը չհասկացա?



> Այդ ո՞վ է ասում


КГБ-ի արխիվները :LOL: 

ամեն դեմքում 250 տարի հոգևորական լինելու փաստրը արդեն հերիքա որ անատամ մեղադրանքներ թուրքամետության և այլնի մեջ բացառվեն, նույննա ոնց որ ասես Քոչարյանը ադրբեջանամետա, երկուսնել անհիմն են

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե դու նրա նախնիների մասին կարդացել ես ուղղակի, ես ականատեսի պատմածներն եմ լսել, որը պապս է:Իսկ որ նրա եղբայրը Մուսալեռ կոմիտեի նախագահն էր և այդ տարներին ինչ է «շահել» կոմիտեն և ինքը հրաժարվել է այդ պաշտոնից, ավաղ մահացավ պապս 2 ամիս առաջ, թե չե իրար հատ կգնայինք և կլսեիր նրա պատմածներն ու փաստերը:Էլ բան չեմ ասում երևի հերիք է այսքանն էլ:


Ու ահա այսպես  :LOL:  , քիչ -քիչ բոլոր մոլեգին հակալևոնականները բացահայտվում են:
Բոլորը մի ինչ որ անձնական պատճառներ ունեն: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ հիմնականում այդ պատճների մեղավորը հենց "մոլեգիններն" են:

----------


## Smergh

> Եթե դու նրա նախնիների մասին կարդացել ես ուղղակի, ես ականատեսի պատմածներն եմ լսել, որը պապս է:Իսկ որ նրա եղբայրը Մուսալեռ կոմիտեի նախագահն էր և այդ տարներին ինչ է «շահել» կոմիտեն և ինքը հրաժարվել է այդ պաշտոնից, ավաղ մահացավ պապս 2 ամիս առաջ, թե չե իրար հետ կգնայինք և կլսեիր նրա պատմածներն ու փաստերը: Էլ բան չեմ ասում երևի հերիք է այսքանն էլ:


Մեծն Նոստրադամուսը կանխատեսել էր, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայաստանի Նախագահ էր դառնալու, այդ իսկ պատճառով  պատմիչներին պատվիրել էր նրա նախնիների 250 ամյա պատմությունը գրի առնել ու քանի որ այդ գյուղն այն ժամանակ կոչվում էր Մուսա Դաղ՝ ի տարբերություն կեղծվելու ընդունակ պատմության,  նրա գեների զարգացումն ընթացավ բնականոն ճանապարհով:

----------


## keyboard

> ում եղբայրը չհասկացա?
> 
> КГБ-ի արխիվները
> 
> ամեն դեմքում 250 տարի հոգևորական լինելու փաստրը արդեն հերիքա որ անատամ մեղադրանքներ թուրքամետության և այլնի մեջ բացառվեն, նույննա ոնց որ ասես Քոչարյանը ադրբեջանամետա, երկուսնել անհիմն են


Լևոնի եղբայր Կամո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Ինչքան մեր ներկայիս կաթողիկոսն է «հոգևորական» և ներկայիս հոգևորականներից ոմանք, այնքան էլ դեռ մի բան էլ ավել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Պատմությունն ու նրա հոգևորական նախնիները հեչ չեն խանգարում և/կամ ոչմեկի չեն խանգարի փող աշխատել շաաաաաաաատ մեղմ ասած: :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ծիծաղալիա քո ասած հայատյաց լինելը :LOL:  տենց լինի հիմա մեր իշխանության 90 տոկոսը քո ասած հայատյացա, առանց հիմք, առանց ապացույց, անկապ օդից եկած մեղադրանքա, հիմա իրա ծագումնել կապ չունի, բա էլ ինչը կապ ունի, թուքամետը որոշ մարդիկ հենց իրա եպոսային ծագման հետ էին կապում :LOL: 



> այդ իսկ պատճառով պատմիչներին պատվիրել էր նրա նախնիների 250 ամյա պատմությունը գրի առնել


ինչի միակ աղբյուրը Նոստրադամուսի պատվիրած պատմիչներ գրածը պետքա լինի :Shok: 
հանճարեղ էր




> Պատմությունն ու նրա հոգևորական նախնիները հեչ չեն խանգարում և/կամ ոչմեկի չեն խանգարի փող աշխատել շաաաաաաաատ մեղմ ասած:


այ քո ցավը տանեմ ես ասումեմ որ թալանելուն խանգարումա? ասածս ենա որ իրան թուրք սարքելը արդեն վերին խազով ծայրահեղությունա, որը լռիվ վոզդուխ խոսակցությունա

----------


## Smergh

> Smerg , Դուք մոռացել եք, որ ես կատարելապես դեմ եմ Լևոնին ու նրա գաղափարներին  իսկ  ներողույուն խնդրելու կարիք ամենևին էլ չկա, ես երբեկ չեմ եղել նրա համախոհն ու չեմ լինի  
> Հ.Գ. խնդրում եմ դուով դիմել


Dayana ջան:

Անցնում եմ խոստմանս ամենահաճելի մասի կատարմանն ու  քեզանից հազար ներողություն եմ խնդրում, ոչ այն բանի համար, որ ես սխալ բաներ եմ գրել, այն բանի համար, որ քո հմայքը խանգարեց ինձ ճիշտ հասկանալու քեզ:

Բայց ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի խոսք  վիրաբույժի ու պարողի մասին: Ես այդքան չարչարվեցի այդ սրամտքի վրա ու արձագանք չկա, լավ չէ, հեչ լավ չէ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Օրինակ ես լսել եմ՝ թե ինչի համար են սպանել Համբարձում Գալստյանին, սակայն չգիտեմ  թե ո՞ւմ հրամանով:
>  Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների պնդումներից հետեվում է, որ իր ժամանակվա բոլոր դրական բաներն ինքն է կատարել, իսկ վատ բաները իր շրջապատն ու ուրիշները և ինքը դրանցից ամենևին տեղյակ չի եղել, այդ դեպքում մեր ինչի՞ն էր պետք այդպիսի նախագահը, որը միայն գահն էր զբաղեցնում, իսկ իր շրջապատը  քաղաքականություն վարում…


Նմանապես էլ Լևոնի հակառակորդները նրա նախագահության տարիներին եղած բոլոր բացասական երևույթներ կապում են նրա անձի հետ, դրանցում նրան են մեղադրում, իսկ ամեն մի լավը բացատրում էն այլ հանգամանքներով ու համոզում, որ էդ բոլորի հետ Լևոնը ոչ մի կապ չի ունեցել։
Կարծում եմ, որ երկու մոտեցումներն էլ ծայրահեղական են ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող։
Գիտեք, Smergh, ես փոքր եմ եղել Լևոնի նախագահության տարիներին ու այն տարիների մասին սեփական հստակ գնահատականներ տալ չէի կարող։ Գիտեմ միայն, որ միշտ իմ շրջապատում քննադատել, սևացրել են Լևոնին վերը նշված սկզբունքով, հիմնականում նա համարվել է վատ նախագահ ու ես էլ այդպես եմ համարել՝ վստահելով տարածված կարծիքին, որը նաև ծնողներիս կարծիքն էր։ 
Բայց հիմա երբ շատ բաներ կատարվում են աչքիս առաջ ու կարող եմ ինքս վերլուծել գոնե այսօրվա իրադարձությունները, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե մարդիկ ինչքան սուբյեկտիվ են ամեն ինչ ընկալում, ինչքան է աղավաղվում ու սևացված ներկայացվում նրա յուրաքանչյուր խոսքն ու գործողությունը, սկսում եմ կասկածել անցյալի որոշ գնահատականների օբյեկտիվության վրա։
Ասածիցս չի հետևում, թե նրա թեկուզ էսօրվա բոլոր գործողությունները ճիշտ եմ համարում կամ էլ հակառակը։

Իսկ թուրք կամ հրեա լինելու վերաբերյալ ասեկոսներին ուղղակի լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում ո՛չ Լևոնի, ո՛չ Քոչարյանի ու ոչ էլ որևէ ուրիշի վերաբերյալ, քանի որ նախ նման ասեկոսները օրական տոննաներով արտադրվում են, ընդ որում գրեթե միշտ «շատ լուրջ ու հավաստի փաստերի» տեսքով ու դրանց թացը չորից ժոկելն անհույս բան եմ համարում։ Նախընտրում եմ մարդկանց իրենց գործերով դատել, այլ ոչ թե նրանց ծագման մասին ասեկոսներով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց հիմա երբ շատ բաներ կատարվում են աչքիս առաջ ու կարող եմ ինքս վերլուծել գոնե այսօրվա իրադարձությունները, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե մարդիկ ինչքան սուբյեկտիվ են ամեն ինչ ընկալում, ինչքան է աղավաղվում ու սևացված ներկայացվում նրա յուրաքանչյուր խոսքն ու գործողությունը, սկսում եմ կասկածել անցյալի որոշ գնահատականների օբյեկտիվության վրա։


… Որովհետև օբյեկտիվորեն չես ընկալում նրան այսօր:

Եղբայրս երեկ շատ հետաքրքիր միտք արտահայտեց, որը չեմ կարող չգրել. «Լևոնը նման է վատ մաֆիա խաղացողի: Ակնհայտորեն ստում է, բայց կարմիրները, քանի որ ավելի վատ են խաղում, միամտաբար հավատում են»:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Իմ կարծիքով Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տաղանդաշատ քաղաքական գործիչ է,որը և իր կառավարումից առաջ,և կառավարման սկզբնական շրջանում շատ կարևոր ու էական նշանակություն ունեցող գործեր է արել Հայաստանի ու նրա ժողովրդի համար:Կարծում եմ հերքել այն,որ նա մեր հայրենիքի համար արել է բաներ,որ ունակ չէր անել ներկա քաղաքական գործիչներից և ոչ մեկը, անարդար  է: (անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կխոսեմ փաստերով)
Բայց ինչպես ասում են "պաշտոնն ու փողը կուրացնում են մարդուն", և սա ամբողջ թափով գործեց ԼՏՊի դեպքում:Սկսած ինչ-որ պահից (մոտ 1993թ.) այդ մարդը մոռացավ,թե ում կողմից էր ընտրվել,ում շնորհիվ հասել հաղթանակի և ինչ պարտավորություն ունի իր ազգի առաջ:Սկսվեց այն ինչ մինչ օրս տիրում է Հայաստանում` թալան,կաշառակերություն,բռնություն,խոսքի ազատության վրա բռնացում,մի խոսքով`մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ ոտնահարումներ:Այդ պահից սկսած ՀՀ քաղաքացիների գիտակից զանգվածի համար մահացավ ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված "առաջնորդը"`իր մահվամբ ծնելով մի բռնապետի,որից շատերն են տեսել տարբեր տեսակի չարիքներ(էլ չմանրանամ):
Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ հիմա ինչ կա ԼՏՊի մտքին,բայց եթե անգամ ներկա դրությամբ այդ մտքերը լինեն ժողովրդամետ ու ժողովրդի իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար ուղղված,վստահ եմ նախագահ դառնալու դեպքում,ոչ ուշ քան մեկ ամիս անց նա կմոռանա իր հետ օպերայի բակում ցուրտ գիշերներ անցկացրած մարդկանց և բարդ է ասել այստեղ մեղավոր կլինի ԼՏՊն,թե ցուցարարները:*Քանի որ,եթե խաբում են մի անգամ`խաբողն է մեղավոր,իսկ երկրորդ անգամ`խաբվողը:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ էս մեկը չի խաբում, մենակ իրանից էտի չեմ լսել, լևոնն էլ չի թաքցնում ճիշտն ասած:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչու է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լռում և չի արձագանքում՞՞՞

Այդ թվերին ինքն է եղել պաշտպանության նախարար և թող ասի, ճիշտ է, թե` ոչ:

Իշխանությունները տպավորություն են ստեղծում, որ ԼՏՊ ուզում ա Ղարաբաղը հետ տա, դուք էլ զոմբիների նման կրկնում եք:

Քոչարյանը այդ հարցազրույցում թքեց այն բոլոր Հայաստանցի կամավորների և այն մարդկանց երեսին, ով ջանք չի խնայել, Ղարաբաղը ազատագրելու համար:
Ներառյալ ԼՏՊ և Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, որն այդ օրերին պաշտպանության նախարար էր:
Իրանց ասելով, իրանք գրավում էին հողերը, Հայաստանցիներն էլ չուզող էին:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց ինչպես ասում են "պաշտոնն ու փողը կուրացնում են մարդուն", և սա ամբողջ թափով գործեց ԼՏՊի դեպքում:Սկսած ինչ-որ պահից (մոտ 1993թ.) այդ մարդը մոռացավ,թե ում կողմից էր ընտրվել,ում շնորհիվ հասել հաղթանակի և ինչ պարտավորություն ունի իր ազգի առաջ:Սկսվեց այն ինչ մինչ օրս տիրում է Հայաստանում` թալան,կաշառակերություն,բռնություն,խոսքի ազատության վրա բռնացում,մի խոսքով`մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ ոտնահարումներ:


Չնայած արդեն հույս չունեմ նորմալ մի բան լսելու :Smile: ,բայց էլի կրկնում եմ հարցս  :Smile: :
Կարո՞ղ ես գոնե մի փաստ բերել, որ կապացուցի խոսքերիտ ճշմարտացիությունը:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> ԼՏՊ-ի քաքաղական գործչի վարկանիշը հիմնականում հիմնված է ուրիշի անհաջող վարած քաղաքականության վրա, իսկ դա նշանակում է որ եթե գա մեկ ուրիշը որը ունենա գոնե մինիմալ հատկությունները նախագահի արժանի լինելու համար, ապա ԼՏՊ ի ընտական զանգվածը կտրուկ կնվազի:  
> Եթե մեկը օգտագործում է ուրիշի չար արարքները  որպեսզի հաստատվի դա նշանակում է որ նա չունի բավական ստեղծող ուժ... այդպիսի մարդկանց հաջողությունները ժամանակավոր էն ոչ միայն քաղաքանությունում այլ ընդհանրապես


Եա չեմ կարծում, որ նա, օրինական եւ ոչ օրինական ճանապարհով կարող է նախագահել, հայ ժողովուրդը մերժում է:

----------

